# Gehrenberg Biker...



## Deleted 11825 (9. Juni 2004)

Gibt's hier noch andere Gehrenberg Biker, die man ab und an zu einer kleinen Afterwork Runde überreden kann?

Ich fahre überwiegend XC mit 'nem FR Touch, also Uphill via Forstwege und Downhill über die zahllosen Trails gen Markdorf...

Ab und an geht's auch mal in den Bikepark Hindelang, bei Interesse also melden. Je mehr desto lustiger.


----------



## h.m. murdock (14. Juni 2004)

zerwas,
bin grad am see im praksissemester, wohne in kluftern und endure auch oft übern gehrenberg. genau so über forstwege hoch und irgentwo runter.
hab da vor 4 Wochen mal nm typ getroffen der mir nen lustigen fr trail gezeigt hat. übele sprünge (kann man alle im flow umfahren  sind mir nehmlich wiklich zu hart  ) nette anlieger, 'n par hühnerleitern und keine touris.
ich hab dummerweise seine e-mail falsch aufgeschrieben. naja...  halt doch 'n gedächnis wie 'n sieb.
ne feierabendrunde wär sicher lustig, ich bin zwar bergauf nicht der held, aber wenn du kein prob hast langsam zu tun...
morgen (dienstag) währ ne möglichkeit da, heut abend geht schlecht, es is praktikantengrillen bei uns am werk.
hoffentlich sehmer uns mal
cu marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 11825 (14. Juni 2004)

Praxissemester hab ich letztes Jahr auch noch machen dürfen   

Jepp, die Strecke ist mir bekannt. Wohne selber auch noch nicht so lange hier (November '03), kenne aber durchaus schon die eine oder andere brauchbare Strecke.
Fahre nen kleinen Freireiter mit 100 mm Federweg vo/hi, von daher lass ich es meist auch recht locker angehen. Für Rekordzeiten im Uphill sind schließlich die RR'ler zuständig, nicht "wir"   

Witzisch ist, dass ich auch in Kluftern wohne, Nähe Eisenbahnbrücke in dem Blockhaus dort, falls dir das was sagt.

Hab jetzt wahrscheinlich nur Morgen keine Zeit, da ist zum EM Auftakt ne Runde Betriebsfußball angesagt (kann's zwar nicht, aber was soll's).

Wie wäre es mit Mittwoch? Ansonsten sollte das Wetter ja noch in Zukunft genügend Möglichkeiten bieten.


----------



## Kraxler (15. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
ich komme zwar aus Friedrichshafen-Eriskirch, hätte gegen eine Runde um oder auf den Gehrenberg nichts einzuwenden.
Ich bin oft auf dem Pfänder, bzw. im Bregenzer Wald unterwegs.
Vielleicht könnten wir uns mal zu einer gemeinsamen Tour treffen.

MfG
Frank


----------



## h.m. murdock (16. Juni 2004)

tag auch
fahr heut abend um ca 1730 uhr in kluftern los. wer mit will kann bis dann noch posten.

ride on, marc


----------



## Deleted 11825 (16. Juni 2004)

So ein Mist aber auch. Ich würd sehr gerne mitfahren, aber mir ist am Montag die Kurbel abgefallen und ein Plastikteil dabei abgebrochen, brauche erstmal vernünftiges Werkzeug sowie Ersatz - ist bereits geordert.
Darüber hinaus hab ich nen tierischen Muskelkater vom Fußball gestern.   Da denkt man, man ist als erfahrener Radler fit genug für "ein wenig dem Ball nach laufen" und was ist? Pustekuchen...
Die Woche wird wohl bei mir nichts mehr draus, nächste Woche?


----------



## Will Rock (19. Juni 2004)

salli,
wohne auch in der nähe des gehrenbergs, in ahausen (ca.5km weg). hab´s biken gard erst angefangen und hab auch ein relativ gutes fully, weiß jedoch nich ob ich konditions bedingt und vorallem trick-technisch mit euch mithalten könnte. lust hätte ich trotzdem mal.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (19. Juni 2004)

Hi Will Rock,

trick technisch mithalten können? Was für Tricks? Ich rase einfach die Trails hinunter, koste es was es wolle   
Naja, nicht gerade so, aber so ähnlich. Tricks braucht man da nicht wirklich, ausser den Trick, bei ner Abfahrt nicht über den Lenker zu fliegen   
Die Kondition ist beim Uphill zwar wichtig, aber man fährt ja zum Spaß und kein Rennen, also kann man's auch ruhig mal langsamer angehen lassen. Der eigentliche Spaß ist ja die Abfahrt und da ist Kondition jetzt nicht soooo schrecklich wichtig.
Wäre toll, wenn wir nächste Woche mal einen Tag finden könnten, an welchem das Wetter stimmt und auch einige mitfahren können.


----------



## Will Rock (19. Juni 2004)

sorry aber kann nächste woche noch nich. meine neue Kurbel und Gabel werden erst am Samtag kommen. aber übernächste woche vielleicht. wie alt seit ihr so, nicht das es nacher noch böse überraschungen gibt sag ich schonmal das ich 16 bin.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (19. Juni 2004)

Bin 24, das sollte nicht das Problem sein, Biken verbindet   

In zwei Wochen ist mir auch recht, hauptsache kein Regen.

Neue Kurbel und Gabel? Nicht schlecht. Was für 'ne Gabel wird es denn? 

Warte selber grad auf ein paar 203mm Scheiben für Vorne und auf g'scheites Kurbelwerkzeug, da mir meine XT Kurbel neulich mal abfiehl


----------



## Will Rock (19. Juni 2004)

eigentlich wart ich auf noch mehr zeug, unteranderem auf:

Lx Schaltwer
Lx Umwerfer
Deore Kurbel
Alutech Save Disc Trial (Rockring)
Neu HS33 Bremse vorne 
Rock Shox Judy SL U-Turn
Fox ALPS Dämpfer

hoffe das zeug kommt nächste woche, das ich entlich wieder fahren kann. ziehst beim fahren eigentlich normale fahrradkleidung an oder schon eher so cross zeug? hab meistens nur das normale an.

fährts du fully oder hardtail?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 11825 (19. Juni 2004)

Ich fahr Fully, siehe Anhang. Will mir evtl. noch ne Manitou Sherman Flick anschaffen, aber solange es die Axel noch tut ist mir das Geld zu schade. Ein anderer Dämpfer wäre auch nett, dieser hier (X-Fusion O2-R) schlägt recht schnell durch oder ist direkt knüppelhart. Ist mir aber auch um's Geld zu schade, solange er es noch tut...

Crossklamotten? Was soll datt denn sein? Du meinst diese Oversized Shirts samt Ritterrüstung?   
Ich fahr für gewöhnlich mit Radlerhose und Trikot und damit es besser aussieht mit 'ner Shorts drüber  
Beinprotektoren hab ich nur an, wenn ich's richtig krachen lassen will (=Bikepark), Ellbogenprotektoren praktisch nie...

Hossa, da hast du ja ne richtige Großinvestition getätigt. Baust ja schon fast ein komplett neues Bike auf...


----------



## Will Rock (20. Juni 2004)

guten abend zusammen,
und wer ist jetzt schon mit wem gefahrn? die teile müssten so gegen Donnerstag kommen. also wenn du lust und launen hast und das wetter mitspielt könnten wir vielleicht freitag oder Sonntag mal ne runde fahren czuk. im anhang noch mein bike, bild wurde mit handy aufgenommen von dem her ... . die beiden anderen sind die neuen dämpfer.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (21. Juni 2004)

Wenn ich das richtig blicke ist bisher noch keiner mit irgendwem gefahren   

Lust und Laune zu fahren hätte ich schon. Allerdings fahr ich am Fr-So ins Saarland (da komme ich her), daher wird das mit den vorgeschlagenen Terminen nichts. 
Die Woche über wurde auch nur Regen gemeldet, du wartest auf deine Teile, ich warte auch noch auf ein paar Dinge. Am besten wäre es wohl, wenn wir die Woche drauf ins Auge fassen. Geht bei dir auch unter der Woche oder nur am Wochenende?


----------



## Will Rock (21. Juni 2004)

unter der woche geht meistens auch, außer Mittwoch.


----------



## h.m. murdock (22. Juni 2004)

ich würd heut wieder eine kleine runde fahren, wens keine kröten hagelt, 
irgentwann so um 1800 werd ich wohl los, wenn einer von euch mit kommen will, einfach treffpunkt posten.
si jaa
marc


----------



## Deleted 11825 (22. Juni 2004)

Gute Idee, mein Bike steht aber grad beim Händler, durfte das Innenlager nicht selber wechseln wegen Garantie, bekomme es erst am Do wieder.   

Ich bleib aber am Ball, irgendwann wird's schon klappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiLA (22. Juni 2004)

hi,
bin auch gerne mal dabei, die gehrenberg trails zu checken. kenn zwar schon manch grobe dinger von früher, aber lass mir gern von locals neues zeigen. wir fahren meist single trails ecke laimnau, achberg pfänder, drum ziehts uns gerne auch mal richtung  westen.   see you. andi


----------



## Will Rock (22. Juni 2004)

na also, dann sind wir ja schon 4 im bunde. das wird sicher ne riesen gaudi


----------



## Deleted 11825 (22. Juni 2004)

Wird es. Wie schaut's aus mit einem Termin? In der Woche, am Wochenende, oder regelmäßig alle x Tage/Wochen je nach Wetter?


----------



## Will Rock (22. Juni 2004)

gute idee czuk. also sobal mein zeug da ist kann´s losgehen und meintwegen auch regelmäßig. Falls du und auch andere bock haben auf regelmäßige fahrten, wäre mir sonntag ab 13,00Uhr oder auch freitag mittag recht. wie sieht´s bei dir zeitlich aus czuk? können ja mal telefonieren wenn mein zeug da ist.

wirst zwar lachen aber ich hab kein plan wie´s auf gehrenberg aussieht, war da nur mal schlittenfahren. wie siehts da mit dem gefälle aus wo wir runter fahren (werden)? was ist da so die maximal gradzahl, also die steilste? hoffe nicht steiler als 60grad 

PS: Wetter spielt ja keine große rolle, hauptsache es ist angenehm warm, dann kann man auch mal bei regen fahren. Dann sieht man zwar aus wie ne sau, aber darauf steh ich


----------



## Deleted 11825 (22. Juni 2004)

Das charakteristische an den Gehrenberg-Trails Richtung Markdorf: kurz und steil   
Es gibt aber verschiedene Abstufungen und für jeden Geschmack ist was dabei. Ein Trail ist recht lang und relativ flach, dafür etwas (wenn auch nicht viel) tricky, ein anderer ist sehr steil, aber relativ einfach, ein dritter ist ein Mittelding aus den anderen beiden. Sind jetzt mal so die Strecken, die ich kenne, am besten wir fahren die der Reihe nach mal ab, dann wird sich schon zeigen, was gefällt und was nicht.
Wie's da oben aussieht? Bei schönem Wetter tolle Aussicht auf die Alpen und den See   
Ansonsten tummeln sich nach Feierabend oft viele Biker dort oben herum und Ruhen ein wenig an der Steilkante und lassen die Gegend auf sich wirken. Mach ich auch recht gerne an besagter Stelle...  
Fahrtechnisch würde freitags/samstags etwa alle 2 Wochen bei mir gehen (ist bei mir etwa der Rhythmus, wann ich ins Saarland fahre). Sonntags dagegen geht es bei mir meistens nicht, ausser vielleicht ab August. Ansonsten hätte ich eigentlich so gut wie immer während der Woche Zeit, wenn ich nicht gerade auf Dienstreise bin.

Zum Uphill: Man kann entweder via Forstwege hochfahren, oder die Straße in Markdorf Richtung Deggenhausertal, bzw. Allerheiligen, vorbei am Gehrenberg Lokal. Ich bevorzuge zur Zeit die Straße (geht schneller und es fliegen nicht so viele Mücken umher wie im Wald), während in der kälteren Zeit der Uphill via Wald einen gewissen Schutz liefert vor Kälte (und vor Autos). Zeitlich braucht man je nach Kondition zwischen 15-30 Minuten. Mein erster Uphill zu Saisonbeginn beinhaltete noch rund 6 Verschnaufpausen, mittlerweile schaff ich's locker in einem Rutsch. Aber wirst schon sehen...


----------



## h.m. murdock (23. Juni 2004)

morgen gehrenberg?
wär sicher lustig, wens n bischen abgetroknet hat.
cu
marc


----------



## Deleted 11825 (23. Juni 2004)

Ich hab mein Rad noch nicht und fand heute keine Zeit den Händler zu fragen, ob es morgen fertig ist.
Vorschlag: ich poste vor 17 Uhr hier rein, ob's da ist, dann können wir noch ne Runde drehen.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (24. Juni 2004)

Hey murdock,

mein bike ist da. Ich mach jetzt noch schnell die große Scheibe drauf, dann bin ich auch schon startbereit. Wann und wo treffen wir uns?

Tanke in Markdorf?


----------



## h.m. murdock (24. Juni 2004)

welche tanke? esso richtung rav?
wann? 1800?
cu


----------



## Deleted 11825 (24. Juni 2004)

Passt! 18 Uhr an der Esso Tanke Richtung Markdorf, okay?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 11825 (24. Juni 2004)

Vielleicht meldet sich will rock ja noch rechtzeitig...


----------



## h.m. murdock (24. Juni 2004)

richtung, markdorf? 
ich denk wir werden uns finden. ich glaub das is b 31 markdorf ->rav? na ja de facto am ortschild...
cu

ps: Wiviele essos hat markdorf?


----------



## Deleted 11825 (24. Juni 2004)

Eine!   

Ich meinte natürlich Richtung Rav...

Scheiss Torx, jetzt hab ich ne schöne 203'er Scheibe samt Postmount-Adapter hier rumliegen, aber keinen Torx-Schlüssel *kotz*


----------



## h.m. murdock (24. Juni 2004)

ät czuk:
im gabel auseinander und wieder zusammenbauen bin ich langsam vollprofi  
50min mit ölen (natürlich nich die kette!!) sie is wieder einigermasen grade. also ich seh mal nichtsmehr.ne delle hab ich gefunden, die is aber schon älter hoff ich  
na ja
die speichen sind übrigenz alle recht lose, werd am wo end mal n bischen zetrieren.
cu und danke nochmal,   
marc


----------



## Deleted 11825 (24. Juni 2004)

Kein Thema, das gehört sich unter Bikern so.    

Dann hoff ich mal, dass die Gabel nun wieder fit ist und der Schnellspanner nicht wieder beim nächsten Hops das Zeitliche segnet.   

Hab zu Hause festgestellt, dass ich kein Jod habe, wäre evtl. zur Wundversorgung von Vorteil gewesen. Hab dann 100%-tigen Alkohol genommen, meine Fresse hat das gebrannt.    Bin mal gespannt, wie lange es dauert, bis die Schrammen weg sind.   

War jedenfalls unter'm Strich, abzüglich der Material und Menschenschäden 'ne coole Runde. Freu mich schon auf die nächste - dann allerdings auch bei mir mit Protektoren.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (24. Juni 2004)

@will rock: Achso, was ich nicht erwähnte: Steiler als 60 Grad dürfte der Gehrenberg wohl kaum sein. Für mich sind 60 Grad schon relativ freier Fall


----------



## h.m. murdock (24. Juni 2004)

gabel solt fit sein, grad den mischa angerufen, der sagt die hält das...
der meint auch der neue spanner is okai, is die eigentlich ind der mitte der drecks baum aufgefallen der auf armhöhe n aststumpf hat? ich bin die strecke doch schon zum 3. mal die woche runter, ich hab nämlich 3 kratzer am arm, und reg mich jedesmal auf das ich weiter rechts fahren solt!
auf nächstes mal!!!!  
nächste woche?
cu


----------



## Deleted 11825 (24. Juni 2004)

Aststumpf - hmm. Also irgendwo ist schon einer, an dem ich mir auch regelmäßig was aufreibe, ich glaub kurz vor der ersten Schanze ist das. Ist aber wohl nicht der, den du meinst. 
Dafür fiel mir diesesmal auf, das verdächtig viele Äste auf dem Boden herumlagen und ideal positioniert waren um in die Speichen zu schlagen!   

Nächste Woche sollte okay gehen. Bin allerdings mittwochs auf Dienstreise und wohl recht platt im Anschluß. Wobei, donnerstags hol ich meine Freundin vom Bahnhof ab und montags soll's nach jetzigem Wetterstand regnen. Ich würd mal dienstags oder mittwochs vorschlagen. Am Wochenende würde bei mir wohl auch gehen, wenn's nicht grad eine Tagestour wird (sonst wird mein Weibchen knatschig).


----------



## Will Rock (25. Juni 2004)

hey leute bin gard ganz verwirrt! hats einen auf die fre**e gehauen oder so? man hört nur andeutungen. wäre für ne tolle geschichte echt dankbar.
@czuk, weißt jetzt was ich mit cross bekleidung meinte? würde mich interessiern ob du immer noch in normaler radkleidung bzw. ohne protektoren aus´m haus gehst.

wäre gern mitgekommen aber die teile waren noch nicht da. sind aber heut alle gekommen. muss nurnoch zum händler ne neu kette draufmachen und gänge einstellen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 11825 (25. Juni 2004)

Falls Murdock dir die Story nicht erzählt, werde ich es Sonntag abends tun, muß jetzt weg


----------



## Deleted 11825 (28. Juni 2004)

@will rock: Joh, weiß was du meintest. Also ich fahr mit "normaler Bekleidung" + Trikot. Und wenn ich mit h.m. murdock fahre, in Zukunft nur noch mit Bein-Protektoren   
Zur Story; die Tour war super, nur hatten wir eine Reihe von Pannen. Zuerst fing ich mir einen Reißnagel und mußte flicken, im Anschluß stürzte ich und riss mir die Wade an meinen, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, scharfen Pedalen auf (Protektoren lagen zu Hause   ) und im Anschluß zerlegte sich bei 'nem kleinen Sprung h.m. murdocks Vorderrad-Achse, woraufhin die Gabel führungslos nach unten fiel, ein paar Speichen in Mitleidenschaft zog und durch das fallende Rad doch recht verbogen wurde...   
Im Anschluß radelte ich dann heim und durfte h.m. murdock bergen.   


Wie schaut's bei euch am Dienstag oder Donnerstag aus? Ich schlage mal 18 Uhr vor, an der Esso Tanke in Markdorf.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (28. Juni 2004)

@all: mittwochs geht's nun doch bei mir, die 203'er Scheibe ist drauf und das Wetter soll gut werden. Wie schaut's aus, wann kann wer?


----------



## Will Rock (29. Juni 2004)

tag zusammen,
heute geht´s bei mir schlecht. muss denn ganzen tag auf mündliche prüfung lernen. mittoch leider auch nicht, da muss ich auf´n hundeplatz. aber ab donnerstag geht´s bei mir.

überleg grad ob ich mein drahtesel verkaufen soll, und mir das bergamont rockaddict kaufen soll. kennst das czuk?


----------



## Deleted 11825 (29. Juni 2004)

Ja, kenne ich. War mir aber eine Nummer zu XC-lastig. Ist aber ein super Bike und auch gut bestückt. Als Händler käme da der Bike-Laden in Immenstaad in Frage, der verkauft Bergamont.


----------



## Will Rock (29. Juni 2004)

ich weiß da war ich schon. muss nur noch mein altes bike losbekommen. hab dir mal ne nachricht mit den features meines alten fahrrads geschickt. was meinst, was kann ich dafür noch verlangen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 11825 (29. Juni 2004)

Uff, das ist eine gute Frage. Stell sie doch mal in den Bereich Kaufberatung oder so. Habe leider kaum Preise im Kopf, bzw. mich damit noch nicht dermaßen auseinander gesetzt, dass ich zuverlässige Preisempfehlungen gewissentlich aussprechen könnte   

Tendentiell würd ich aber mal sagen, dass du schon einen "Freak" wie wir es sind finden mußt, denn für Aussenstehende ist es schwer zu verstehen, warum dein Rad jetzt besser sein soll, als das tolle Baumarkt-Rad für 199 Euro...

Willst du eigentlich unbedingt ein Fully haben und wo liegt dein Einsatzgebiet? Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich neulich ein sehr feines Dirtbike gekauft, welches das Einsatzgebiet (heavy XC/FR) sehr gut erfüllt.

Kostete auch etwa so viel wie das Rockaddict und ist glaub ich von Marin (siehe Anhang)

Wegen Radeln: Donnerstags geht's bei mir nicht. Werde morgen wohl auch nochmal eine Runde drehen wie heute. Sieht ja dann so aus, als ob ich alleine radeln werde, h.m.murdock ist ja scheinbar vom Erdboden verschluckt worden...



Nachtrag: Achja, was du da auf dem Bild im Hintergrund siehst (oben links) ist der Bodensee, das Foto wurde auf dem Gehrenberg an der Steilkante gemacht.


----------



## Will Rock (1. Juli 2004)

wie sieht´s jetzt eigentlich aus mit der nächsten tour? 
wäre jetzt einsatzbereit. 
vielleicht sonntag mittag.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (1. Juli 2004)

Gute Frage nächste Frage.
Sonntags geht's bei mir recht schlecht, da verabschiede ich für gewöhnlich meine Freundin, oder komme aus dem Saarland heim.
Wie wäre es mit samstags? Soll schönes Wetter geben. Der Berg dürfte dann zwar noch triefend nass sein, aber ein wenig Rutschen und ne Schlammschlacht hat noch niemanden geschadet


----------



## Will Rock (3. Juli 2004)

also ums genauer zu sagen, ich kann, falls nichts wichtiges ansteht eigentlich immer (auch morgends) außer:

Mittwochs  17,00-20,00Uhr
Samstags   15,30 - 20,00Uhr
Sonntags   9,00 - 13,30Uhr

also czuk, wie siehts bei dir aus? sag am besten mal genau wanns geht und wann nicht.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (5. Juli 2004)

Na toll, Sauwetter.   
Wird die Woche wohl nichts draus, oder?


----------



## h.m. murdock (5. Juli 2004)

da issa wieder:
also ich werd heut abend wieder auf den berg fahren....
cu marc


----------



## Deleted 11825 (5. Juli 2004)

@h.m. murdoc, marc: Wann denn genau? Vielleicht kann ich mich ja doch noch zu 'ner feuchten Tour überreden...


----------



## h.m. murdock (5. Juli 2004)

ca. 1730 uhr; esso
cu marc


----------



## Deleted 11825 (5. Juli 2004)

Passt!
Evtl. schafft es will rock ja auch....


----------



## Salagou (5. Juli 2004)

Salut, hab grad eure drei Seiten gelesen....ich komm ursprünglich auch fast aus eurer Ecke (nordwestlich von Ravensburg - Fronhofen) und bin in den Süden Frankreichs ausgewandert. Aber Anfang August schau ich mal wieder heim und bin auf der Suche nach ein paar interessanten Bikeecken um meinem Freund zu zeigen, dass auch Deutschland interessant sein kann   
sind mehr FR als CC drauf (Kona Stinky und SC Bullit) und die Beschreibung von Forstwegen hoch und Trails runter hat mir irgendwie gut gefallen   . Wie lang sind denn so eure Touren um den Gehrenberg? Habt ihr irgendwelche Karten? Freu mich auf eure Nachrichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 11825 (6. Juli 2004)

Salut!

Nein, Karten haben wir leider nicht. Unsere Runs dauern meist so zwischen 1 1/2 bis 2 Stunden, wobei etwa 40 Minuten davon auf den Uphill (~350hm) entfallen, 30 Minuten auf Verschnaufpausen und Tech-Talk und die übrige Zeit auf den Downhill. 
Soll ja schließlich nicht in Stress ausarten sondern Spaß machen - Zeitfahren ist nicht   
Falls du dich etwas auf dem Berg auskennst, kann ich dir relativ gut die Strecken beschreiben. Evtl. krieg ich es auch hin, nen Scan einer Straßenkarte zu mißbrauchen, um ungefähre Orientierunspunkte der Strecken aufzeigen zu können...
Ansonsten könnten wir auch gerne zusammen die Pisten abfahren, das würde es einfacher machen.
Gruß aus Immenstaad,
czuk


----------



## Deleted 11825 (6. Juli 2004)

Will Rock schrieb:
			
		

> also ums genauer zu sagen, ich kann, falls nichts wichtiges ansteht eigentlich immer (auch morgends) außer:
> 
> Mittwochs  17,00-20,00Uhr
> Samstags   15,30 - 20,00Uhr
> ...




Ist ja mal wieder leider nichts draus geworden. Offensichtlich finden unsere Runden zu kurzfristig und spontan statt...   
Entweder das, oder wir sind recht geschickt darin, dann Runden zu drehen, wenn du gerade mal nicht online bist.  
Am Donnerstag wollte h.m.murdock noch 'ne Runde drehen, ich werd wohl passen da zu naß.
Vielleicht klappt es ja nächste Woche mal?


----------



## Will Rock (6. Juli 2004)

mist schon wieder verpasst. ich bemüh mich echt immer wieder mal ins forum reinzuschauen aber irgendwie verpass ich euch immer, wäre vielleicht echt nicht mal schlecht wenn wir ne runde ein oder vielleicht sogar zwei tage zuvor planen könnten.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (12. Juli 2004)

Um mal frühzeitiger zu planen:
Wie schaut's denn diesen Donnerstag bei euch aus? Wetter soll gut werden und lange genug in der Zukunft ist es doch hoffentlich auch...   
Ich schlage mal 17:30, Esso-Tanke Markdorf vor...


----------



## Will Rock (12. Juli 2004)

ok, geht eigentlich klar. komm jedoch nur mit wenn es nicht grad regnet, ihr berg auf n bissl langsam macht und nicht grad die rasanteste downhill strecke wählt. wie gesagt, war da noch nie .

mein bike ist jetzt wieder fertig und voll einsatztbereit:

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/...CP_1547-med.JPG


----------



## Deleted 11825 (12. Juli 2004)

Das Foto geht irgendwie nicht...
Keine Angst, wir machen schon langsam. Soll ja schließlich allen Spaß machen. Und genug Pisten für jeden Geschmack gibt es auch.


----------



## Stupid Invader (13. Juli 2004)

hallo jungs...
hab jetzt mal eure diskussion etwas verfolgt. ich wohn in fn am krankenhaus! das ist ja theoretisch nicht allzuweit entfernt!! ;-)
bin bisher leider erst einmal aufm gehrenberg gewesen mit meinem focus hardtail... *schäm* bin aber im grunde wild entschlossen da aktiver zu werden!!!  
konditionell bin ich definitiv noch ausbaufähig, aber so wie ihr hier so schreibt wär das nich das größte problem...  
wenn ihr nix degegen habt würd ich mich eventuell mal eure kleinen runde anschließen (kenn da auch noch einen der da bestimmt nich nein sagt...  )...
bis demnächst?!?

greets                          gerald

p.s.: altersmäßig wär ich glaub durchschnitt mit 22...


----------



## Deleted 11825 (13. Juli 2004)

@stupid invader: nurzu! Wie gesagt, ich hab mal den Donnerstag, 17:30 Esso-Tanke in Markdorf vorgeschlagen. Wenn alle kommen wären wir dann ja schon zu fünft.   
So schlecht ist ein Hardtail doch gar nicht. Ich selbst fuhr bis Januar auch noch mit einem Focus Cypress herum und stellenweise macht's fast mehr Spaß als mti dem Fully.


----------



## Will Rock (14. Juli 2004)

fahrt ihr eigentlich mit clicker oder normalen schuhen? helm ist schon immer dabei will ich hoffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 11825 (14. Juli 2004)

Clickies? Dafür falle ich zu oft zu unkoordiniert vom Rad, als das ich mir Clickies antuen würde...   
Ich fahr mit normalen MTB-Schuhen + Bärenkrallen-Pedalen. Bin schon auf die Tour morgen gespannt, Stupid Invader, kommst du jetzt eigentlich mit?


----------



## Will Rock (14. Juli 2004)

@ czuk, freu mich auch schon. Solleen wir uns nicht lieber an der Statthalle treffen? sonst muss ich ja unnötig zur tanke runter, also weg vom berg, fahren und du würdest dem Berg auch schon entgegenkommen! was meinst?

@ murdock, kommst eigentlich auch mit?

das sagt die wettervorhersage:

http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7002&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=36764&fdate=20040715


----------



## Deleted 11825 (14. Juli 2004)

@will rock: Stadthalle? Naja, 1. weiß ich nicht wo die ist und 2. wollte ich bergauf eigentlich eine recht angenehme Wald-Route fahren, welche quasi an der Tanke beginnt und nachher kurz vor Allerheiligen oben an der Straße endet.
h.m.murdock? Ich verwette meinen Allerwertesten darauf, dass er bescheid weiß und sich morgen recht kurzfristig melden wird - wie gehabt    Sofern er nicht dienstlich unterwegs ist...


----------



## h.m. murdock (14. Juli 2004)

jap,
hab gestern und heut mal geckuckt wie es ausschaut da oben, morgen sollte alles fahrbar sein. der downhill war heut schon noch sehr rutschig aber bis morgen geht das!!! die ham da recht viel geändert, is jetz wenn man die zwei oberen sprünge weglässt für jeden fahrbar! ganz geil gemacht. und auf meinenm gabelzerhauer ligt n baum, kein bäumchn sondern n BAUM. aber es führen wege drum rum.
ob sich auf der anderen seite was geändert hatt weiß ich nich, aber auf dem weg nach oben haben se einiges gerichtet, so mit schodder und so.
ich freu mich auf morgen abend, wird sicher gediegen
cu marc


----------



## Deleted 11825 (14. Juli 2004)

Ui, da bin ich jetzt aber mal gespannt, wie die Strecke ausschaut. Für den Anfang drehen wir wohl 'ne Runde wie gehabt: zuerst rechts von der Steilkante, da wo's halbwegs sachte hinunter geht und danach der DH. Denke da dürfte dann für jeden was dabei sein. Die steile, geile Strecke von letztens würd dann morgen mal flach fallen (es sei denn wir fahren 3x rauf ;-) )
Oder was meinst du, murdock?


----------



## h.m. murdock (15. Juli 2004)

saas,
ich denk das is ok, is zwar heut morgen nass gewesen aber es sollt ales gehen,wenn der tag trochen bleibt! wenn nicht is der dh nur schmiererei! bei der momentanen witterung sollten wir vor ort entscheiden. 
cu marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 11825 (15. Juli 2004)

Okay, das sehen wir dann. Der Wetterdienst meldet 24 Grad max. und Trockenheit. Davon seh ich zwar noch nichts, aber das wird schon. Wetter WIRD gut - hough, ich habe gesprochen


----------



## h.m. murdock (15. Juli 2004)

i.O. dann bis heut abend,
in sonnenschein und unerträglicher hitze, nicht zu vergessen die luftfeuchte,
gibtes eigentlich keine möglichkeit zu shutteln?  

ne ne das wird schon, hab schon bei ganz anderem wetter ******* gefressen(vorgestern abend?) uns späße machts immer.
seh dich
marc


----------



## h.m. murdock (15. Juli 2004)

@czuk: sachma wann arbeitest du eigentlich? du bist ja imma im ibc.
bis denne
marc


----------



## Deleted 11825 (15. Juli 2004)

Stimmt ja gar nicht   

Meine Arbeitszeiten sehen wie folgt aus:
07:15-09:30 Frühstückspause
10:00-14:30 Mittagspause
15:00-16:00 Nachmittagspause

und dazwischen: KAFFEEPAUSE


----------



## Will Rock (15. Juli 2004)

klasse dann wirds ja ein fröhliches trio  
sorry czuk, aber hatte keine ahnung das der weg an der tanke beginnt dachte wir fahren vielleicht straße hoch oder so.


----------



## Will Rock (15. Juli 2004)

czuk schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt ja gar nicht
> 
> Meine Arbeitszeiten sehen wie folgt aus:
> 07:15-09:30 Frühstückspause
> ...



jetzt weiß ich endlich was ich nach der schule mach, nachdem ich diese woche meine zeugnis bekommen habe. musst mir nur noch sagen wo die bewerbung hin soll.


----------



## Will Rock (15. Juli 2004)

Will Rock schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt weiß ich endlich was ich nach der schule mach, nachdem ich diese woche meine zeugnis bekommen habe. musst mir nur noch sagen wo die bewerbung hin soll.



: sagtma, macht ihr oder last ihr euer "schutzblech" dran wenn der berg ja noch n bisschen nass ist?(hab gesehen das du auch eins dran hast czuk)


----------



## Deleted 11825 (15. Juli 2004)

Mein Hinteres ist mir letztens mal bei 'ner Abfahrt abgebrochen, dürfte noch irgendwo am Gehrenberg liegen   
Da es aber eh immer nur gestört hat, war ich nicht wirklich unglücklich deswegen.
Das Vordere lass ich dran. Es stört nicht, macht keinen Ärger und verhindert die Schlamm-Packung in der Visage   

Ich glaub h.m.murdock hat gar keine dran. Letzten Endes ist es egal; wie ein Moormonster sieht man, unten angekommen, eh immer aus.


----------



## Will Rock (15. Juli 2004)

hey czuk, du hast nicht zufällig ne Dämfer oder federgabelpumpe die kompakt genug ist um sie heute in deinem trinkrucksack mitzunehmen? denn mein dämpfer hat extrem wenig luft drin und der bikeshop machts nicht weils bike nicht von ihm ist. andernfall muss ich halt mein halb-verrotteten stahldämpfer einbauen.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (15. Juli 2004)

Ich bring meine Pumpe mit, bis gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Will Rock (15. Juli 2004)

hat aber schon ein autoventil oder? bis wieviel bar geht sie?


----------



## Dany1978 (18. Juli 2004)

Hi!
Ich hab leider erst jetzt gesehen das es jetzt auch ein Bodenseeforum gibt.Da ich in Markdorf wohne,aber mich nicht so super auskenne hier,würde ich mich freuen wenn mit jemanden mal biken könnte der sich etwas auskennt!Da ich ich Schicht arbeite hab ich halt nur unregelmäßig Zeit zum Biken,aber ich fände es cool wenn mann sich mal treffen könnte!


Greetz!

Daniel


----------



## X-Fire (18. Juli 2004)

huhu 

hab mich grad extra angemeldet. hab den thread aus zufall gerade gesehen 

Ich komme aus Bermatingen und bin eigentlich so gut wie jeden tag an dem ich zeit habe, bei schönem wetter aufm berg anzutreffen 

Gehöre aber zu den mit eurer sogenannten ritterrüstung ^^ Sprich Bein Protektoren, Safety Jacket und Fullface. 

Falls ihr welche mit folgen bikes seht:  Giant Ac team (meins^^), Kona Stinky primo, Big Hit, Nicolai Bass, Banshee Morphine und noch a paar^^ Das sind eigentlich die Locals, die auch an den Strecken bauen bzw. sie in Ordnung halten und reparieren, falls mal wieder jemand Kicker kaputt gemach hat   

@ der mit dem fox avatar  

wie heisst du? bin 17, sollte dich dann eigentlich kennen 

Die Strecken habt ihr ja alle schon entdeckt. Eine is rechts von der schlucht bis höhe tennisplatz,  eine links von der schlucht bis höhe tennisplatz und die dh strecke endet in leimbach.

vielleicht sind wir auch schonmal an euch vorbeigedüst  in letzter zeit haben wir einige neue gesichter aufm berg gesehen


----------



## Deleted 11825 (18. Juli 2004)

Dany1978 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> Ich hab leider erst jetzt gesehen das es jetzt auch ein Bodenseeforum gibt.Da ich in Markdorf wohne,aber mich nicht so super auskenne hier,würde ich mich freuen wenn mit jemanden mal biken könnte der sich etwas auskennt!Da ich ich Schicht arbeite hab ich halt nur unregelmäßig Zeit zum Biken,aber ich fände es cool wenn mann sich mal treffen könnte!
> 
> 
> ...



Coole Sache! Wie sieht es denn diese Woche bei dir aus? h.m.murdoc und will rock, sowie meine Wenigkeit wollten evtl. am Dienstag wieder eine Runde drehen, sofern das Wetter uns keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.






			
				X-Fire schrieb:
			
		

> huhu
> 
> hab mich grad extra angemeldet. hab den thread aus zufall gerade gesehen
> 
> ...




Sag mal, kann es sein, dass wir zwei von euch am Donnerstag im Skatepark Markdorf getroffen haben? Zumindest war ein BigHit dabei und der Typ zählte sich auch zu den Locals, sowie sein Kumpel aus Efritzweiler...
Find ich aber klasse, endlich mal auch hier im Forum auf die geistigen Väter des Gehrenberg DHs zu treffen   
Wie organisiert ihr euch für gewöhnlich? Via Email? Ansonsten wäre es klasse, wenn wir hier (?) oder auch sonstwo eine Anlaufstelle für alle aus der Gegend gestalten könnten



@all: Wie schaut's dienstags mit Biken aus? 17:30 Esso-Tanke in Markdorf? Sofern es nicht gewittert, versteht sich.


----------



## X-Fire (18. Juli 2004)

jo, also wenns a weissen big hit mit a junior t oder a drop off war, dann wars einer von uns 

also wir fahren immer sehr kurzfristig. entweder halt telefonrundruf oder sms oder machen halt morgens was in der schule aus 

am dienstag ist es gut möglich, dass wir auch oben sind  morgen denk ich auch, wenn das wetter hält.

sind meistens a gruppe zwischen 2-4 leuten. 

denk aber dass es sehr sehr matschig sein wird, so wie es gestern geschüttet hat. wird grad bei der dh strecke nach einigen kickern sehr rutschig sein und auch in manchen kurven ... also aufpassen  mit der zeit werdet ihr auch wissen welche stellen ich gerade meine


----------



## Dany1978 (19. Juli 2004)

Hi!
Diese Woche hab ich leider Spätschicht und hätte nur Morgends Zeit.Ihr trefft euch ja wohl erst Nachmittags oder?Ich bin halt nicht so der super Fahrtechniker,deshalb hofe ich das ich trotzdem heil unten ankomme!


Grüßle!


Dany


----------



## Deleted 11825 (19. Juli 2004)

@Dany1978: 
Keine Angst, große Fahrtechniker sind wir alle nicht - zumindest diejenige, welche ich bisher kennenlernte.    Es geht halt um den Spaß, "bike nicht schneller als dein Engel fliegen" kann sag ich da nur.
Nächste Woche ist doch auch okay, da finden wir bestimmt den einen oder anderen Tag.


----------



## Will Rock (19. Juli 2004)

czuk und h.m. murdock wie siehts aus, wann rolln wir wieder? dienstag geht´s glaub nicht außerdem will ich noch auf meine protektoren und handschuhe warten, dann kann´s mal richtig zur sache gehen  .

wie wärs mit donnerstag, wieder so 17,30Uhr? eben nur wenn´s wetter mitspielt.

Weitere anhänger werden natürlich nicht ausgeschlossen


----------



## Deleted 11825 (20. Juli 2004)

Also dann werde ich wohl heute noch (17:30 Esso-Tanke) eine Runde zwischenschieben und dann evtl. do nochmal.

Muß noch abklären ob ich donnerstags kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frozen125 (20. Juli 2004)

hi ich bin neu hier im Forum und wollte fragen ob jemand bock hat mit mir morgen ne runde zu fahren?
Ich würd so zwischen 15.00 uhr und 17.00 uhr lossfahren.

würd mich freuen wen jemmand mit kommt.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (20. Juli 2004)

@Frozen125: Was fährst du so? Eher XC oder eher FR/DH? 
Ich würde heute und evtl. am Donnerstag fahren (da soll's allerdings sehr warm werden). Will_Rock will am Donnerstag fahren, h.m.murdoc wollte eigentlich (?) auch heute fahren, allerdings noch kein Lebenszeichen von ihm.


----------



## h.m. murdock (20. Juli 2004)

saas zemme
bei mir läuft heut nichts. ich bin vom nabada in ulm schwer geschedigt.
ab morgen binn ich wieder dabei.
cu marc


----------



## Frozen125 (20. Juli 2004)

ich fahr ein focus bike weis net genau welches is nen Hardtail
ich fahr so fr und touren fahr aber noch nicht so lang.

@czuk: du fahrst heut um 17.30 ab esso oder? wo wilst du fahren? dan komm ich auch mit wen du nichts dagegen hast?


----------



## hubert45 (20. Juli 2004)

hallo zsäme,

verfolg schon ne weile euer treiben hier !

Sag mal fahrt ihr nur so "trail" dinger und richtige MTB abfahrten oder fahrt ihr auch mal nur so "soft Touren"

Ich selber hab nen Nishiki Bigfoot und fahr halt mehr so touren ! Also halt mal ein Feldweg auch mal ein Stück durch nen Wald aber auch viel Strasse.

Wenn ich euch so zuhöre hat es wohl wenig sinn mit euch mal ne Runde zu drehen - da mach ich nur meine 29 Zoll räder putt.......

Na vieleicht gibts ja auch solche wie mich unter euch - dann bitte melden.

Grüsse....


----------



## Deleted 11825 (20. Juli 2004)

@Frozen125: Gerne! Start wäre 17:30 die Esso-Tanke in Markdorf (sofern es nicht regnet oder gewittert). Danach geht's auf zum Gehrenberg und dort dann ein, zwei Abfahrten (mit wählbareren Schwierigkeitsgrad) hinunter.


@hubert45: Jepp, schaut so aus, als ob die bisherigen Teilnehmer in diesem Thread eher weniger Straße/ Feldwege fahren... In anderen Threads (ich glaub, da gibst's ein, zwei passende im Bodenseebereich) solltest du eher fündig werden.
Im Zweifelsfall mach doch einfach einen Thread auf.

@murdoc: Abkacker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frozen125 (20. Juli 2004)

@czuk: ich komm mit also dan biss heut abend an der esso um 17.30


----------



## X-Fire (20. Juli 2004)

mal a frage

wo fährt ihr hoch?  straße hoch?  erst nach leimbach und dann den waldweg hoch?   oder über autenweiler/wendlingen  hoch? 


vielleicht sieht man sich heut... werd heute oben sein, wenn jemand mit mir fährt.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (20. Juli 2004)

Öhm, wir fahren an der Tanke den Feldweg hoch, der direkt an der Tanke beginnt. Oben kommt man dann an 'ner scharfen Kurve, kurz vor Allerheiligen raus. 
Der Weg in Leimbach ist mir auch bekannt, allerdings dauert der immer so lange


----------



## Frozen125 (20. Juli 2004)

wie sieht des jetzt aus wenn es nur tropfelt? (tropfelt bei mir nämlich  )
muss es wissen ob wir heut noch fahren muss nämlich noch auf den zug.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (20. Juli 2004)

Sieht dummerweise bei mir auch nicht gerade gut aus. Evtl. blasen wir's für heute doch besser ab.


----------



## Frozen125 (20. Juli 2004)

also bei mir hats jetzt aufgehört zu tröpfen wir könnens ja mal versuchen oder? mir is des egal!


----------



## Frozen125 (20. Juli 2004)

bei mir hats jetzt wieder angefangen und es gewittert auch noch.  
blasen wir es ab.


----------



## Frozen125 (20. Juli 2004)

wer fährt mit mir morgen? oder am Donnerstag?


----------



## Frozen125 (20. Juli 2004)

@czuk: ich wollt nur sagen das es bei mir schon wieder fast blauer himmerl ist und es regnet nicht mehr fals du es dir doch noch anders überlegst schreib schnell.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (20. Juli 2004)

Frozen125 schrieb:
			
		

> @czuk: ich wollt nur sagen das es bei mir schon wieder fast blauer himmerl ist und es regnet nicht mehr fals du es dir doch noch anders überlegst schreib schnell.



Sorry hat leider nicht mehr geklappt, war zwischenzeitlich anderorts beschäftigt.  Wie schaut's bei dir donnerstags aus?   Da wollte ja will_rock biken gehen. Wetter scheint da auch sehr gut zu werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frozen125 (20. Juli 2004)

ja am donnerstag hab ich zeit.
um 17.30 am der esso oder?

so nen scheis bei mir scheint jetzt die sonne.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (20. Juli 2004)

kann man machen nix   

Joh, donnerstags 17:30 an der Esso dann. Bin mal gespannt, ob wir das halbe dutzend voll kriegen


----------



## Dany1978 (20. Juli 2004)

@CZUK:Ich hab leider keinen Pc zuhause deshalb geb ich Dir mal noch meine Handynr.:01712333903.Kann nur am Arbeitsplatz ins Internet.Meine email Adresse da ist[email protected]


Bei so einem schönen Wetter muß ich arbeiten!  Hofentlich hält sich das Wetter noch etwas!


----------



## Dany1978 (20. Juli 2004)

Nochmal meine emailadresse[email protected]


----------



## Frozen125 (20. Juli 2004)

@Dany1978:
du hast diese woche nur morgens zeit stimmt des?
ich kann nähmlich denn ganzen tag. wenn du bock hast können wir mal ne runde drehen. meine handynummer: 01719183109
meld dich mal


----------



## Deleted 11825 (22. Juli 2004)

@Frozen125, will_rock, h.m.murdock und Interessenten:
Wie schaut's heute aus? Hat ja die Nacht doch recht kräftig runtergemacht. Wetter soll zwar schön werden, wird dann aber wohl 'ne ziemliche Schlammschlacht. 

17:30 an der Esso-Tanke in schlammabweisendem Outfit?


----------



## h.m. murdock (22. Juli 2004)

bin dabei, wär 1800 uhr auch in ordnung?


----------



## Will Rock (22. Juli 2004)

sorry leute, muss euch enttäuschen, kann heut leider nich mit. mein zeug ist jetzt zwar endlich gekommen hab aber nun voll den schnupfen und will nichts rausprovozieren. hoffe es ist nach dem WE wieder weg und keine Sommergrippe oder sowas . Wie siehts mit nächster Woche aus? schon pläne?


----------



## Frozen125 (22. Juli 2004)

ich bin dabei um 17.30 wärs mir lieber als um 18.00 . also bis heut abend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frozen125 (22. Juli 2004)

wann treffen wir uns jetzt um 17.30 oder um 18.00
ich muss noch auf den zug und der ist um 17.10 in markdorf und darum is mir 18.00 nen bissel spät. wir könnten uns aber auch um 18.15 an der esso treffen mir egal


----------



## Deleted 11825 (22. Juli 2004)

Dann treffen wir uns einfach um 18- 18:15 an der Esso Tankstelle. Sollte jetzt nicht das riesen-Problem sein, wenn jemand von uns max. 15 Minuten warten muß


----------



## Frozen125 (22. Juli 2004)

ok dan treffen wir uns um 18.15 an der esso
mein zug kommt so um 18.10 am bahnhof an.


----------



## h.m. murdock (22. Juli 2004)

sollmer dich abhohlen?  
in ordnung, danke ich muss nämlich noch mein rad richten und sonst wär das n bischen knapp
cu marc


----------



## Will Rock (22. Juli 2004)

kotzt mich das an, das ich nicht mit kann  

... anderer seits, bei der Hitze - 5Km nach Markdorf - den ****** Berg hoch - wieder runter - und zurück nachhause 5Km ... da bleib ich lieber mal weg (obwohls der Downhill wert wäre)


----------



## Deleted 11825 (23. Juli 2004)

@will rock: hast gestern echt was verpasst. murdoc hatte mal wieder materialversagen am bike (diesesmal war's der umwerfer) und frozen konnte sich über nen angebrochenen bremshebel erfreuen   mir fiel mal wieder die kurbel ab... 
ansonsten war's recht matschig, gerade noch gut fahrbar meiner meinung nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frozen125 (23. Juli 2004)

der bremshebel ist nicht abgebrochen nur angebrochen.  

es war aber gestern echt lustig  

müssen wir mal wieder machen.


----------



## Will Rock (23. Juli 2004)

man, immer wenn ich fehl passieren die besten pannen. obwohl das mit dem schaltzug und der kette letztes mal war auch nicht überl. stimmts murdock  

wann gehn wir´s nächste mal? montag Vielleicht?


----------



## Deleted 11825 (23. Juli 2004)

Murdock geht ab Do nächte Woche in Urlaub, ich habe erst nächste Woche wieder Zeit; vor dem 30.7 geht bei mir nichts mehr.


----------



## Stupid Invader (23. Juli 2004)

hi leude!
tut mich sorry, dass ich keine zeit hatte mich irgendwie zu melden bzw. mitzukommen   
ich werds mal kommende woche versuchen... kommt halt drauf an wie ich schaffen muss. oder wie siehts am we aus?!?!?
hört sich ja alles sehr fein an was hier so geschriebn wird!!   
freu mich schon drauf mal zu euch zu stoßen...   

so long


----------



## Frozen125 (25. Juli 2004)

wer hat bock am dienstag oder mitwoch ne runde zu drehen?  
wetter so auch gut werden und nicht zu heiß


----------



## Deleted 11825 (25. Juli 2004)

@Frozen125: mach Do, Fr, Sa, So draus und ich wäre dabei


----------



## Frozen125 (25. Juli 2004)

ich will entweder di mi do fr fahren. sa und so ist schlossseefest und da will ich hin. 

bremshebel ist wieder ganz.


----------



## Frozen125 (25. Juli 2004)

@ will rock und all:
wer wäre zwischen di-fr dabei ein zwei oder drei runden zu fahren?


----------



## Deleted 11825 (25. Juli 2004)

Ich wäre dann Do, Fr dabei.... Macht 'ne Zeit aus, ich fahre jetzt bis Do in Urlaub...


----------



## Frozen125 (25. Juli 2004)

wie wärs mit do und fr 17.30 an der esso?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frozen125 (25. Juli 2004)

@will rock:
wie wärs mit ner runde am di um 17.30 an der esso?


----------



## Dany1978 (26. Juli 2004)

@Frozen125
ich hätte eigentlich die ganze Woche nachmittags Zeit!Wenn das Wetter hält.Ich hofe das es diese Woche mal klappt!


Daniel


----------



## Frozen125 (26. Juli 2004)

ich wär für mi um 17.30 an der esso.
morgen soll es morgens regnen und dan ist die strecke zu matschig.

@will rock wen du lust hast am mi mitzufahren dan können wir uns ja schon in ahausen treffen komm aus mühlhofen meld dich halt mal.


----------



## X-Fire (26. Juli 2004)

jungs  irgendwas müsst ihr falsch machen, wenn euch reihenweise die teile auseinanderfliegen 

bin früher auch mit nem billigen cc bike gefahren und mir ist in 3 jahren kein teil kaputt gegangen.

und an meinem giant war auch noch fast nie was. nur einmal bremsleitung verissen, weil ich frontal nen baum geknutscht habe ^^


----------



## Will Rock (27. Juli 2004)

@Frozen: war leider die letzten beiden tage nicht im forum. diensatg wäre ich gern mitgekommen, mittwoch würd ich auch gern aber da muss ich mich leider mal kurz selbst zitieren:




			
				Will Rock schrieb:
			
		

> also ums genauer zu sagen, ich kann, falls nichts wichtiges ansteht eigentlich immer (auch morgends) außer:
> 
> Mittwochs  17,00-20,00Uhr
> Samstags   15,30 - 20,00Uhr
> Sonntags   9,00 - 13,30Uhr



Donnerstag bin ich dabei, falls das wetter hält!


----------



## Dany1978 (27. Juli 2004)

@Frozen125
Mittwoch 17.30 ist ok für mich!Heute hätte ich sowieso keine Zeit.Ich hofe ihr nemmt etwas Rücksicht auf mich weil meine Fahrtechnik ist nicht so super.  Ich fahre ja sonst auch mehr Touren und ab und zu mal Marathon.Aber ich intersier mich halt auch für andere "Stilrichtungen" des Bikens!

Greetz!

Daniel


----------



## Frozen125 (27. Juli 2004)

also ich fahr morgen um 17.30 an der esso los. wer bock hat kann ja mit fahren. 
@dany1978: ich fahr auch noch nicht so lange und mach auch nicht alzu schnel.  

am donnerstag um 17.30 an der esso wär des für dich ok will rock?


----------



## Frozen125 (27. Juli 2004)

@will rock: ich würde heut doch noch fahren gestern hats das wetter doch noch viel schlechter ausgesehen. wir können uns ja um 17.30 am kreisel in ahausen treffen wen du willst.


----------



## Will Rock (27. Juli 2004)

uhh ich bin ja richitg begehrt ... ne scherz, heut gings echt mal wieder nicht. 
sollen wir gleich mal abcheck wer am donnerstag lust hat? ich bin dabei, wer lust hat schreit hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Fire (27. Juli 2004)

kumpel und ich waren vorher fahren.

strecke war ganz ok. nicht zu matschig und man konnte richtig gas geben 

btw:   falls ihr auf der leimbachstrecke eine Schaltwerksrolle findet.... die gehört mir


----------



## Frozen125 (28. Juli 2004)

ich fahr heut um 17.30 an der esso in markdorf los. wer noch bock hat kann gerne mit.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (28. Juli 2004)

@X-Fire: Wie war das mit dem, mir ist in 3 Jahren noch nichts kaputt gegangen? 
   

@Frozen, Dany, Will-Rock und alle: Ich bin donnerstags 17:30 auch mit von der Partie. Treffpunkt dann an der Esso wie immer? Wer kommt noch mit, ausser Will_Rock und Frozen?

Dann lasst uns mal ein Schaltwerksröllchen suchen...


----------



## X-Fire (29. Juli 2004)

mhh das blöde ding hat mich 13uren gekostet....  naja das schaltwerk is scho 3-4 jahre alt... da kommt die altersschwäche schon 

falls ihr die rolle findet, dürft sie mir gerne wieder geben ^^ die äußerste lagerschale hab ich schon gefunden   sollte nach dem großen kicker in der wurzelpassage irgendwo liegen 


aber ich hab eigenlich nur geschrieben, dass an meinem cc bike nie was kaputt gegangen ist und eure bikes sehen auch mehr nach cc aus


----------



## Dany1978 (29. Juli 2004)

@czuk,Frozen125
Ich hab heute leider keine Zeit um mitzukommen,aber vielleicht Morgen!Wenn da jemand von euch fährt?


Dany


----------



## Frozen125 (29. Juli 2004)

ich bin heute mit dabei.
@will rock: wir können uns ja am kreisel in ahausen treffen. wie lang brauchst du bis nach markdorf?


gestern wurden ich und dany vom Jagtpächter hangehalten das es verboten ist quer durch den wald zu fahren.  

ich hab mir dan ne kurze ausrede eifallen lassen und dan war gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Will Rock (29. Juli 2004)

@Frozen: Wenn ich geisteskrank fahre, wonach wir erst 10 min. pause machen müssen, brauch ich ca. 9 min. Wir lassen uns aber zeit, vielleicht so 18 min.?
wann treffen wir uns am kreisel?

@czuk: meine scheiß protektoren von hibike sind immer noch nicht da, aber dafür der trinkrucksack  und die neu sattelstütze.


----------



## Frozen125 (29. Juli 2004)

@will rock: wir treffen uns so um17.00-10 is doch gut.


----------



## Will Rock (29. Juli 2004)

ok dann bis 17,05Uhr

@murdock: bist auch dabei?


----------



## Frozen125 (29. Juli 2004)

soweit ich weis ist murdock noch im urlaub


----------



## Will Rock (29. Juli 2004)

@ czuk: wenn diesmal geld mitnimmst könn wir ja danach noch was futtern geh, gleiches gilt natürlich auch für dich frozen 

: Czuk kannst deine pumpe nochmal mitnehmen, dann bring ich mein dämpfer diesma mit. Bis wieviele bar/psi kannst pumpen? muss halt autoventil sein.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (29. Juli 2004)

300 PSI, 20 BAR. Ich denke das sollte reichen ;-)
Ist extra eine Dämpferpumpe, sollte also schon passen...

Wg. Essen; ich werd wohl zu Hause essen, werde heute bekocht   

17:30 dann, ich freu mich


----------



## Will Rock (29. Juli 2004)

manche werden sich fragen warum ich schon wieder daheim am pc sitzt?! 
Das leigt daran das ne 3cm lange Spax ne Wanderung gemacht hat und zwar zum reifen rein, in schlauch, zum schlauch raus und in die Felge. 

Ergebnis= Die Schraub hatte ihren spaß und ich 9Löcher


----------



## Deleted 11825 (29. Juli 2004)

Hehe, das war mal wieder die Ar***karte, einer muss sie ja ziehen und da unser Pannenvogel murdoc diesmal nicht dabei war, warst du es eben


----------



## X-Fire (29. Juli 2004)

ööhhhmmm bist aber net auf der leimbachstrecke in die schraube reingefahren? so an der stelle wo viel zeugs rumliegt....

wenn ja, wo bist denn da gefahren????  die strecke is 100pro schraubensicher  abseits eher nicht


----------



## Will Rock (30. Juli 2004)

ne ne, bis zum berg bin ich garnicht erst gekommen, ich mach ca. 100m vor der tanke n bunny hop vom gehweg und fatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Fire (30. Juli 2004)

von euch hat keiner den leimbach trail heut mittag hochgeschoben oder?  uns sind paar leute entgegenegkommen heut, könnt ja sein dass was von euch da dabei war.


btw:  zurzeit ist das einfach wahnsinnig bei den temps hochzufahren  sind um 14.00 heut los..  trotz unseren ziemlich schweren böcken waren wir in knapp 30min oben   da verlierste soviel wasser, das kannste garnicht nachschütten


----------



## Deleted 11825 (31. Juli 2004)

@x-fire: Glaub ich dir gerne. Ich vermeide deshalb im Hochsommer auch die Mittagshitze und gehe lieber gen Abend radeln, wenn's etwas kühler wird - oder natürlich morgens, aber wer kommt da schon aus dem Bett?   
Auf dem Berg war ich heute nicht, was für Räder hatten denn die Typen?


----------



## Will Rock (31. Juli 2004)

wie siehts aus, wann fahrn wir wieder?


----------



## X-Fire (1. August 2004)

keine ahnung was die für bikes hatten. musste schauen dass ich se net übern haufen fahre, da is wenig zeit zum schauen


----------



## Will Rock (2. August 2004)

hat keiner bock heut n bisschen zu fahren? kommt schon leute was is los


----------



## Deleted 11825 (2. August 2004)

Du fängst dir doch eh wieder 'ne Spax und fährst heim, ehe wir angefangen haben   

Nein, im Ernst. Ich würd gerne, aber im Moment hab ich Besuch, daher geht's frühstens am Mitwoch bei mir, evtl. auch erst am Donnerstag.


----------



## Frozen125 (4. August 2004)

ich wär am do auf jedenfall dabei. heut bin ich vieleicht auch dabei wen jemand mit kommt und ich fit genug bin =).


----------



## Frozen125 (4. August 2004)

ich wär am do auf jedenfall dabei. heut bin ich vieleicht auch dabei wen jemand mit kommt und ich fit genug bin =).


----------



## Frozen125 (5. August 2004)

wer kommt heute mit ne runde fahre?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 11825 (5. August 2004)

Bisher Will Rock und ich. Bin schon gespannt wer diesesmal 'ne Panne hat. Ich glaub du oder ich wären an der Reihe   

Wer noch Lust hat mitzukommen, nur zu!

Treffpunkt: 17:30 Esso-Tanke Markdorf.


----------



## Frozen125 (5. August 2004)

ich bin dabei. 
am besten wär es doch wen diesmal keinem was kaput geht.


----------



## Will Rock (5. August 2004)

ne ne ne... heute bist du mal dran frozen


----------



## Deleted 11825 (9. August 2004)

An die Gehrenberg-Freiradler   
Hat jemand Morgen, Dienstag bock 'ne Runde mit mir zu drehen? Bin zwar noch angeschlagen wg. der 2 Tage im Bikepark, aber sollte reichen   

17:30 Esso-Tanke wie gehabt.


----------



## h.m. murdock (9. August 2004)

ja. hier sind noch bilder vom urlaub


----------



## Deleted 11825 (9. August 2004)

Coole Fotos. Hast du neue Reifen? Die meisten Passagen sahen aber recht "glatt" und un-ruppig aus, täuscht der Eindruck?

Nach 'nem derben Sturz gestern werd ich mir nun auch mal so'n Fullface zulegen. Mal schauen was der Teuscher so auf Lager hat, ich schau Morgen vor der Tour noch vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h.m. murdock (9. August 2004)

vergiss teuscher, der hat nur sünd teure von dainese. schau mal bei bikemailorder oder mountainbikes.net kanst bei beiden anrufen, ich bin mit 661 voll zufrieden. und ich weiß wovon ich red, hab in port n köpfer übern lenker innen bach mit 3cm!! wasser gemacht
cu marc


----------



## Deleted 11825 (9. August 2004)

Joh, wäre 'ne Idee. Aber ich möchte den Helm gerne vorher anprobieren. Wenn er nicht passt, machen manche Online-Versender Probleme - von wegen Hygiene und so...
Kenn jetzt leider sonst auch keinen brauchbaren Shop in der Nähe, der solches Material verkauft, sind meistens ja doch eher Hollandrad-Händler hier...


----------



## X-Fire (9. August 2004)

beim teu(sch)er  gibt es meines wissens nach nur  so switchblade ähnliche dinge und die kannst vergessen. einmal drauffliegen und der kinschutz ist zerbrochen.

schau mal nach 661 oder azonic helmen.  haben eigentlich alle von uns und die haben uns auch schon einige mal die birne geschützt.  hab übrigens selber nen schwarzen 661 und der schützt super. bin mit dem auch schon auf teer aufgeschlagen und er hat nur nen kleinen kratzer davon und ich hab garnix gemerkt 

falls ihr noch beinschoner sucht, kann ich euch die von TSG empfehlen. rutschen nicht (dainese hält überhaupt net..) und schützen gut und sind net so teuer.


hat von euch jemand ne ahnung wer beim leimbachtrail den kicker gebaut hat wo mal ursprünglich a größeres gerüst stand?  dort wo früher ein kleiner nortshore war weil ein großer baum quer im weg liegt.  der kicker is saugefährlich  wenn man zu schnell ist oder nur gerade springt, hängt man aufm baum  nur ein tipp


----------



## Deleted 11825 (10. August 2004)

@x-fire: Danke für die Tips; hab für die Beine bereits seit längerem die 661 4x4 - super Teile wie ich finde.
Wg. dem Helm; ich wollte ihn vorher halt anprobieren - ich nehme an du hast deinen 661 online gekauft?


----------



## Frozen125 (10. August 2004)

ich bin auch dabei!

um 17.30 an der esso


----------



## Will Rock (10. August 2004)

wäre mitgekommen aber bin erst gard vom arbeiten gekommen


----------



## h.m. murdock (10. August 2004)

so bin daheim. hab noch wheelie geübt jetz binn ich fertig!!
donnerstag wieder?

cu marc


----------



## Deleted 11825 (10. August 2004)

murdoc, wir waren 19:30 bereits wieder unten - hättest es geschafft...   

Donnerstags sollte klar gehen.


----------



## X-Fire (11. August 2004)

ja hab ihn online gekauft.  einfach kopfumfang abmessen und dann den passenden helm wählen. hat bei mir gut geklappt.  hab den helm in S


----------



## Will Rock (11. August 2004)

würde mitkommen aber nur wenn wir auf 18,00 verlegen könnten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 11825 (11. August 2004)

18 Uhr? An mir soll's nicht hängen...


@x-fire: Der neue Kicker ist ja der reinste Selbstmord   War mir viel zu hoch für meine Mini-FR-Kenntnisse, mußte ihn umfahren   
Wg. Helm; hab mir jetzt den 661 Bravo geholt.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (12. August 2004)

Steht 18 Uhr Esso jetzt?


----------



## h.m. murdock (12. August 2004)

1800! habs mal so geplant.
cu


----------



## X-Fire (12. August 2004)

czuk schrieb:
			
		

> 18 Uhr? An mir soll's nicht hängen...
> 
> 
> @x-fire: Der neue Kicker ist ja der reinste Selbstmord   War mir viel zu hoch für meine Mini-FR-Kenntnisse, mußte ihn umfahren
> Wg. Helm; hab mir jetzt den 661 Bravo geholt.



naja wenn wir den gleichen kicker meinen... also den ich meine is net wirklich hoch 


fährt eigentlich jemand von euch über den ganz großen der dann bald danach kommt? danach geht es in die wurzelpassage und dann ist man unten aufm weg.

der kicker is ganz lustig  aber nur nicht davpor bremsen  da landet man sehr weich eigentlich, wenn man keine bruchlandung hinlegt


----------



## Deleted 11825 (12. August 2004)

@murdoc & willrocK: In Anbetracht der anrückenden Wolken und der Schwüle werde ich NICHT mitfahren - hab außerdem kurzfristig eine Menge Arbeit aufgebrummt bekommen.

Falls ihr dennoch fährt => viel Spaß!


----------



## Deleted 11825 (12. August 2004)

@x-fire: Ich befürchte wir haben einfach verschiedene Definitionen des Wortes "hoch"   
Also ich finde den Kicker schon hoch - du scheinbar nicht. 
Der andere kurz vor der Wurzelpassage ist für mich SEHR hoch, hab da einen heiden Respekt vor - vermutlich fehlt mir auch einfach noch die Erfahrung, solche Dinge zu stehen. Affe Angst fährt halt mit - davon ab hab ich mir erst im letzten Jahr was gebrochen, das reicht für's erste - besonders wenn man im Berufsleben ist.    
Hab bisher auch nur einmal auf 'nem Vid gesehen, dass jemand den großen Kicker gesprungen ist - sah erwartungsgemäß unspektakulär aus, auch wenn's einem selbst soooo hoch vorkommt   


Wie ist denn der Kicker im Graben so? Es gibt doch 'ne Stelle - ich glaub vor'm großen Kicker, da geht's sanft bergab, und im Graben (durchfährt man längs) ist ein Baumstamm worauf ein Kicker montiert wurde. Sieht für mich aus, wie 'ne Ski-Absprungschanze, dürfte vom Fallwinkel wohl recht easy sein, sieht aber auch recht hoch aus das Teil...


----------



## X-Fire (12. August 2004)

ach auch der für dich gaaanz große kicker ist net schlimm. für mich sah der auch immer so groß aus früher, aber man muss sich nur einmal trauen. am anfang halt langsam rüber und mit der zeit verbessert sich die landetechnik und die anfahrtsgeschwindigkeit wird auch schneller 

mitlerweile fahr ich über das ding ungebremst rüber  es staucht einen zwar dann bisschen zusammen, is aber kein prob.


und den anderen kicker, also vor dem ganz großen, der is net schlimm. wenn man langsam fährt, fliegt man danach sofort runter und landet sehr weich. also der is sehr leicht zu springen ! einfach mal drüberrollen und halt schauen, dass man auch das vorderrad hochzieht, aber das solltest ja können   

wenn man allerdings mit richtig speed drüberheizt, springt man gute 8m weit   das ist dann ein richtig geiles gefühl, sag ich dir und landen tut man auch stets sehr weich 


da mir in den ferien eh wahrscheinlich oft stinklangweilig ist, da kumpels net da sind, könnten wir uns auch mal treffen.  nur berghoch bin ich net der schnellste mit meinem bock, das kann ich euch schonmal sagen  aber runter geht es umso schneller ^^

außerdem wenn man mit besseren leuten fährt, lernt man sowieso viel mehr, dürft mir nur net glei alles nachmachen    so wie ich das hier gelesen hab, seit ihr noch im anfangsstudium    aber so wie ich das sehe habt ihr auch eher cc bikes und meins sieht da bisschen anders aus ^^  ich such mal bilder 


btw:  hat jemand von euch ne gute videokamera mit nem digital anschluss dass man mal videos drehen könnte oder nen guten foto und auch ahnung beim bilder machen?   das wär richtig geil mal 

edit: http://mitglied.lycos.de/xfiresg/bike/rechts.JPG    hab aber andere kettenführung jetzt dran und vorderreifen is auch n anderer druff 

man merkt wie langweilig es mir gerade ist, wenn ich hier scho so nen langen beitrag schreibe obwohl ich das forum hier net mag ^^


http://xfire.snoboard-clan.de/bikeseite/gallery/albums/test/3.jpg   großer kicker   bild is so unscharf, da aus nem video ner digicam ausgeschnitten ^^ aber man erkennt, ich komm rüber


----------



## majan (13. August 2004)

Ich habs dir ja gestern gesagt das du glaub zum IBC'ler wirst.   

Und jetzt hab ich mich für diesen schlechten Beitrag extra hier angemeldet...traurig, traurig.   

Zum eigentlichen Thema: Wir könnten ja echt mal mit euch fahren gehen?! Bisschen übern Matschkicker jagen und so   

Ach...Was schreib ich eigentlich für ne Kacke. Glaub das arbeiten hat mich zerstört..


----------



## X-Fire (13. August 2004)

hey marian was soll ich sonst machen?  

bin so fertig immer nachm arbeiten da hock ich halt planlos vorm rechner rum  


btw: heut is mei zentrierständer gekommen und dieses wochenende werden die restlichen teile fürs hardtail bestellt   mal sehen wie lang du brauchst, bis du das siehst^^


ich hätt a gute idee. ihr schiebt oder fahrt unsere böcke hoch und wir zeigen euch dann paar sachen wegen dem fahren    ne spass    also wochenende werden wir fahren gehen, hat da jemand zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frozen125 (14. August 2004)

ich würd am So ne runde drehen wer hat bock mit zu kommen?


----------



## Deleted 11825 (14. August 2004)

@Frozen und Interessierte:

Wie schaut's morgen mittag aus? 14 Uhr? Geht das?


----------



## Frozen125 (14. August 2004)

bei mir past des scho aber mir wär 14.10 oder so lieber wegem zug.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (15. August 2004)

Na klar geht das, dann 14:10


----------



## Frozen125 (15. August 2004)

ok danke   
bin dan so um 14.10 an der esso


----------



## majan (15. August 2004)

Abend,
war von euch heute zufällig jemand biken? Ham einen gesehen mit ner schwarzen Psylo und nem Fox Shirt. Hatte irgendwie ein grünes Fusion Bike oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Fire (15. August 2004)

also falls jemand von euch heut 5 biker gesehen hat, dann waren das wir   


irgendwann werden wir uns schon noch übern weg fahren


----------



## Deleted 11825 (15. August 2004)

@majan: Sorry, das war'n wir nicht. Hab 'ne schwarze Manitou Sherman dran. Ich trage für gewöhnlich ein blaues Trikot und 'nen blauen Helm - bergab SixSixOne 4x4 Protektoren.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (16. August 2004)

@majan: Gesehen haben wir dafür aber zwei andere Verdächtige öfters mal; einmal auf 'nem Ghost, einmal auf 'nem CMP.


----------



## Frozen125 (16. August 2004)

eins weis ich jetzt der 2. kicker ist nen scheis und den versuch ich nie wieder zu springen.   

scheis promax bremshebel.  

wann gehen wir wieder ne runde fahren?


----------



## Deleted 11825 (16. August 2004)

Hast ja nicht auf mich hören wollen, der ist nicht ohne   

Hmm, die Woche wurde viel Regen gemeldet. Befürchte fast, dass da nix zu reissen ist.
Aber mal schaun, was die Tage so bringen - bis DO könnte ich.


----------



## Frozen125 (16. August 2004)

jetzt weis ichs auch das der nicht ohne ist  

in der woche soll viel bewölkt sein aber nicht oft regnen ( mein ich aufjedenfall )   

bremshebel ist scho ausgetauscht.


----------



## majan (16. August 2004)

Welcher 2. Kicker?
Aber nicht gleich der wirklich 2, dort wo die 2 Northshore Teile hintereinander stehen? Kurz vor dem Anleiger?!
Wenn du den meinst, da hat der X.Fire auch schon ne Bremse gegen den Baum gesetzt.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (16. August 2004)

Doch doch, den meinen wir   

Ist irgendwie blöd gemacht, weil der hinten noch abfällt. Frag mich, warum die Locals den nicht hinten höher gebaut haben. Ein, zwei Bretter drunter und gut ist...


----------



## X-Fire (16. August 2004)

ohhh ja den kicker kenn ich gut und besonders den baum links....

man muss weit aussen anfahren und den kicker leicht schräg nehmen, dann ist der in ordnung.

das der hinten bisschen runtergeht ist nicht schlimm, das berührt man eh nicht mehr, da man davor scho abspringt 


ich bin aber mal mit richtig speed gerade über den kicker, aufgekommen und 1 sek später lag ich neben nem baum. bin frontal dagegen.  ergebnis war dass mir alles weh getan hat und mir meine vordere bremsleitung gerissen ist. dieser scheiss hat mich 45 gekostet... 

und 2 tage später hats meine hintere bremse verissen. das war eine schöne woche...


aber wie es sich bei euch anhört, fahrt ihr überhaupt über irgendwelche kicker?    auf der ganzen abfahrt gibt es keinen einzigen sprung den man nicht mit nem normalen cc bike springen kann. bei 1-2 werden die landungen vielleicht bisschen härter, aber gehen tut das  gut.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (16. August 2004)

@x-fire: Klar springe ich ein paar Kicker, aber nur die, die ich mir zutraue. Ich weiß jetzt grad nicht mehr, wie alt du bist aber der Spruch "im Alter werden sie ruhiger" greift bei mir definitiv. Ich hab mir im letzten Jahr bei 'ner dummen Aktion das Schlüsselbein gebrochen, hatte danach 12 Wochen Krankenschein, durfte deswegen meine Zukunftsplanung ziemlich krass umkrempeln und bin nun hier gelandet statt in Schweden zu wohnen und 'nen "Master of Science" Titel inne zu haben.  
Da wird man schonmal nachdenklicher und überlegt sich verdammt genau, ob man sich das wirklich antun möchte und wenn ja, was für Folgen es haben könnte.  

Ist aber nur eine Frage der Zeit bis ich auch die größeren Dinge springe - dann nämlich wenn ich ne hinreichende Schutzausrüstung hab und das Risiko weitgehendst minimieren konnte. 


Das hat deswegen auch nichts damit zu tun, mit welchem Rad man die Kicker springen kann, ich könnte das wahrscheinlich auch mit 'nem Dreirad - die Frage ist vielmehr ob man es auch kann ohne sich dabei möglicherweise die Zukunft zu versauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Fire (16. August 2004)

naja mitm dreirad isses dann nicht mehr so gut   also mit springen können mein ich schon  ohne sturz  

bin mit meinem alten cc hardtail auch alles gesprungen bis auf den ganz großen kicker.

bin übrigens 17 jahre alt   fahr allerdings scho ca . 4?   Jahre am Berg. 


Einfach oft fahren, dann wird das schon. Am meisten bringt es aber hinter jemandem herfahren, der besser fährt. Da kann man soviel abschauen. Außerdem traut man sich da auch gleich mehr, wenn es jemand vormachen kann.

Btw:  die meisten stürze an den kickern sind meistens immer, da man zuviel schiss hat und somit nicht richtig über den kicker fährt. z.b. dann runterplumpsen wie so ein sack, dann ist die landung natürlich sehr hart und auch meistens gibt es dann nen sturz. 

am besten ist aber nach nem sturz, sofern es noch geht, gleich nochmal fahren, sonst hat man zuviel schiss das ding überhaupt nochmal zu fahren.

man muss sich nur einmal richtig trauen, und dann kommen einem die sachen auf der strecke nicht mehr so schwierig vor. 

also wenn ihr lust habt, können wir uns schonmal treffen und a runde zusammen drehen.  falls ihr lieber alleine üben wollt ist auch ok


----------



## Will Rock (17. August 2004)

czuk schrieb:
			
		

> @x-fire: Ich hab mir im letzten Jahr bei 'ner dummen Aktion das Schlüsselbein gebrochen, hatte danach 12 Wochen Krankenschein, durfte deswegen meine Zukunftsplanung ziemlich krass umkrempeln und bin nun hier gelandet statt in Schweden zu wohnen und 'nen "Master of Science" Titel inne zu haben.



was hast den noch zu verlieren? jetzt ist schon passiert, also nichts wie drüber. (ich weiß... sagt grad der richitge)

wolltest du echt nach schweden und was hats mit dem master of science auf sich? ....fragen über fragen.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (17. August 2004)

@Will Rock: Naja, ich könnte z.B. meinen Job verlieren wenn ich wieder 3 Monate mit Krankenschein leben muß?

Joh, ich wollte nach Schweden. Fahrt war schon organisiert, Winterreifen aufgezogen und soweit alles ready to go (es passierte eine Woche vor geplanter Fahrt).
Der Master of Science ermöglicht die Promovierung - also 'nen Doktortitel zu machen. Kann ich als Dipl.-Ing (FH) zwar theoretisch auch, praktisch aber nicht.


@X-Fire: Heilige *******! Was issn das für ein Mords-Kicker mit Gap ganz unten bei Leimbach?


----------



## Frozen125 (17. August 2004)

was den für nen mords kicker?

hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## X-Fire (17. August 2004)

tjo  bitte net drüber fahren, der ist noch net fertig ^^


also ich denk mal du hast ihn heute gesehen oder?  also da sollte man butterweiche landen, wenn man die landung erwischt     wir überlegen uns aber gerade noch, was für diejenigen bauen, die zu kurz springen    ne gerade am anfang weiss man noch nicht wie weit man springt, da bracht man da noch was.  also höhendifferenz ist gerade mal 1m, das sollte so ziemlich jeder noch hinbekommen, aber die entfernung beträgt gute 3meter und wer da net ganz mitm hinterrad auch drüberkommt, der legt ne geile kopf über lenker aktion hin


----------



## Deleted 11825 (17. August 2004)

Joh Frozen, hast echt was verpasst! Zeig ich dir auf der nächsten Tour... Wenn ich irgendwann mal nicht mehr leben will, weiß ich jetzt, wo ich dahinscheiden kann


----------



## AndiLA (18. August 2004)

Hallo Jungs,
habs Bike im Auto, darf ich mit euch mal mitfahren, falls jemand heute abend fährt? Sonst fahr ich nachher an den Pfänder, da gibts auch ne Menge schwierige Trails, vor allem auch tricky Wurzel-uphill. 
Kenn Gehrenberg nicht so ganz genau, Pfänder ist halt von LA gleich weit. 
Also, tät mich freuen wenns heute am Gehrenberg klappt 
So long Andi


----------



## Frozen125 (18. August 2004)

wer hat bock heute ne runde zu drehen?


----------



## Deleted 11825 (18. August 2004)

Ich weiß noch nicht genau, ob ich heute kann. Sollen wir einfach mal 17:30 an der Esso-Tanke Markdorf festhalten und "Wer da ist ist da"?

Mfg,
czuk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frozen125 (18. August 2004)

is ne gute idee   

ich bin um 17.30 an der esso.


----------



## AndiLA (18. August 2004)

ok, könnt auch früher sein. Sonst lasst mal ne handy nr wissen, damit das meeting deppensicher klar geht.  esso tanke :aus fn kluftern kommend also atuohaus ade , ampel, rechts, dann ist da ne tanke ri rv     sollte klappen. gebt nochmal laut bis 15.30 , wenn ich allein wäre, fahr ich sonst pfänder 
cu   andi


----------



## h.m. murdock (18. August 2004)

bin dabei, welcher route wird bevorzugt? ich denke das der downhill recht feucht sein dürft! na ja wir dwerden sehen!
cu  marc


----------



## Frozen125 (18. August 2004)

also ich bin aufjedenfall an der esso um 17.30 

hnr.: 01719183109


----------



## X-Fire (18. August 2004)

h.m. murdock schrieb:
			
		

> bin dabei, welcher route wird bevorzugt? ich denke das der downhill recht feucht sein dürft! na ja wir dwerden sehen!
> cu  marc



da is nix feucht. gerade die strecke ist so festgefahren, da passiert nichts und gestern war die ganze strecke sehr trocken, dann wird es heut auch nicht groß anders sein  

mal sehen vielleicht bin ich heut abend auch noch fahren oder am bauen... erstmal mein zeugs hier fertig machen, vielleicht klappt es dann heut noch.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (18. August 2004)

Joh, bin die Strecke auch gestern gefahren und alles war furz-trocken ;-)

Na, wie lief's bei euch? Hat jemand Bock Morgen eine Runde zu drehen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frozen125 (18. August 2004)

ich überlegs mir ob ich morgen mitkomm

dann find ich ja vieleicht mein hinterlicht wieder. =D


----------



## Frozen125 (19. August 2004)

ich würd dabei sein wen jemand ne rund dreht.

17.30 esso?


----------



## Deleted 11825 (19. August 2004)

Sollte okay sein. Für heute wurde doch viel Regen gemeldet, oder? Dann würd ich's wetterabhängig machen...


----------



## Frozen125 (19. August 2004)

ja machen wir es wetter abhängig.

es soll aber noch richtig regnen


----------



## Frozen125 (19. August 2004)

ich komm doch nicht mit ich bin sau müde und penn gleich ein 

wenn du ein rotes hinterlicht auf der laimbachstrecke siest dan ist das meins


----------



## majan (19. August 2004)

wenn du ein rotes hinterlicht auf der laimbachstrecke siest dan ist das meins   


lol
Hast Angst das wir dich übersehen und überfahren?^^


----------



## Deleted 11825 (19. August 2004)

*g*

Ein Schelm wer böses denkt...

Fahre heute wohl doch nicht, Wetter sieht nicht vielversprechend aus.


----------



## Frozen125 (19. August 2004)

wenn du ein rotes hinterlicht auf der laimbachstrecke siest dan ist das meins  


lol
Hast Angst das wir dich übersehen und überfahren?^^



ne ich fahr aber mit meinem normalen bike und da ist halt nen licht dran und das hintere jetzt halt nicht mehr ganz.


----------



## X-Fire (19. August 2004)

schade heut habt ihr was verpasst. hat dann zwar bisschen geregnet, war aber voll geil.  man musste halt dann auf den kickern aufpassen, wenn se nass sind und man schräg drüber muss ....   gell majan?


----------



## Frozen125 (21. August 2004)

wer hat bock am mo oder di ne runde zu drehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 11825 (22. August 2004)

Ich, ich! Aber nur wenn's Wetter stimmt ;-)


----------



## Frozen125 (22. August 2004)

am mo soll es schön trocken werden.


----------



## X-Fire (22. August 2004)

war heute fahren. im wald ist es zwar scho noch ein bisschen feucht, aber es ging gut. oftmals sind auch ganz trockene teile drin. sollte morgen eigentlich wieder alles super gehen, wenn es nemme regnet.


btw: das ding unten am leimbachtrail ist fett


----------



## Deleted 11825 (22. August 2004)

@Frozen125: Hmm, Wetter soll dienstags schlechter werden. Ich glaub es ist keine schlechte Idee, wenn wir doch heute fahren würden. Ginge es bei dir etwas früher heute? Kann nur bis 19 Uhr.


----------



## h.m. murdock (23. August 2004)

binn dabei, evl nur ne kleine runde.
werde so ab 1700 könnern ruf an oder poste einfach
cu marc


----------



## Deleted 11825 (23. August 2004)

17 Uhr wäre super, kleine Runde? Meinetwegen nur einmal Leimbach-Trail, ohne Tennisplatz-Trail.


----------



## h.m. murdock (23. August 2004)

wann warst du das letzte mal aufm leimbachtrail?
kömmer machn, is ganz nett aber da stehen jetz n par echte suizid sprünge inner landschaft! gottseidan voll umfahrbar.
cu marc


----------



## Frozen125 (23. August 2004)

bin dabei 17.00 is gut.
komm nen bisel später wegen zug


----------



## Deleted 11825 (23. August 2004)

Ich glaub vorletzte Woche freitag oder so. Damals sah ich 2 harte Teile; einmal ein "hoher" Ski-Sprung der unten am 5meter Chickenway mündet und einmal eine Schanze mit Gap dazwischen, ganz unten am Ende der Piste...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## majan (23. August 2004)

Wollt ihr nich vielleicht heut einmal an der rutsche fahren und dann leimbach???
Fahren nämlich heut auch um 5 los. Vllt. sieht man sich ja.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (23. August 2004)

Hossa, da habt ihr uns aber heute echt was für's Auge geboten. Nicht schlecht wie ihr da rüber seid. 
Ich bin nachher mal zu Fuß auf die Rutsche und dabei bekam ich schon weiche Knie


----------



## Deleted 11825 (24. August 2004)

@h.m.murdoc und Interessierte: auf Ebay gibt es zur Zeit wieder den X-Fusion Vector Pro Dämpfer (neu) im Einbaumaß 190mm für unter 160 Euro. Ein Schnäppchen wie ich finde, kostet er doch im Laden oft 250-300 Euro.

Link:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=32507&item=3695743951&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## Will Rock (24. August 2004)

...glaub ich muss auch mal wieder mit. muss mir aber erst ne neue gabel besorgen, die andere macht zur zeit ganz schön faxen. wie siehts eigentlich im winter aus, wird da auch gefahren? ich wette das ist der bringer!

mfg
           Will Rock

Wo wir schon bei schnäpchen sind. hab in FN im Bikseshop Dürr, also bei den Fahrrad profis, ein echt geiles und relativ günstiges DH bike gesehen. hardtail corratec rahmen (grau gehalten) mit ner manitou sherman, kompl. xt ausstattung (leider singelspeed), magura julie disc brake... mehr konnt ich auf die schnelle nicht erkennen, da´s kopfüber an der denke hing . aber für 1099 meiner meinungnach nicht übel. Wäre was für dich frozen125.

: Hab noch n pic gefunden. nur halt mit etwas anderer ausstattung:

http://www.corratec.com/images/huge_2003/huge_1_4_9.gif


----------



## majan (24. August 2004)

Das was du meinst ist dann eher ein Dirt- und Streetbike wenn es Singlespeed hat. Aber bist dir da sicher mit Singlespeed??? Da sonst die Sherman übertrieben ist, außer es war die Sherman Jumper, könnt natürlich auch sein.

Achso paar wollten noch die Bilder sehen. mom


----------



## majan (24. August 2004)

mal schauen obs hinhaut:

1. Wuli 2. Ich 3. X-Fire 4. Ich 5. Wuli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 11825 (24. August 2004)

@majan: Thx für die Bilder, sind zwar recht klein (Handy-Cam?) aber dafür umso besser in Szene gesetzt.   

@Will_Rock: Wir wollten je nach Wetterlage evtl. Donnerstag noch eine Runde drehen - danach ist h.m.murdoc nicht mehr in der Gegend. Ich werde davon ab höchstwahrscheinlich sonntags noch eine Runde drehen, bei brauchbaren Wetter kommt da mein Radler und Ex-Studi Kollege aus Sonthofen vorbei. Kannst da auch gerne mitfahren.


----------



## majan (24. August 2004)

Tut mir Leid das ich die so klein gepostet hab, aber ich hab halt keine Ahnung wie ich die unter 60KB bring ohne groß an der Größe was zu ändern. Ist schon von meiner normalen Digicam.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (24. August 2004)

@majan: Wenn du willst, kann ich dir die Bilder geeignet komprimieren, ohne das die Größe darunter leidet. 
Schick sie einfach an T 'punkt' URBANCZYK 'ätt' WEB 'punkt' DE  sorry für die Schreibweise, soll ein Spam-Schutz sein


----------



## Frozen125 (25. August 2004)

ich hät lust auf ne rund heute.

das wetter sieht ja immoment gut aus.


----------



## Frozen125 (25. August 2004)

will keiner mit?

17.30 an der esso


----------



## Frozen125 (25. August 2004)

ich warte aufjedenfall bis 17.45 an der esso fals einer mit will.

fall noch nen bissel später einfach anrufen 
HNr.:01719183109


----------



## Inconocido (25. August 2004)

nehmt ihr mich auchmal mit?


----------



## Deleted 11825 (25. August 2004)

Sorry Frozen, war heute auf Dienstreise. Wie sieht es mit Morgen aus?  17:30 Esso wie gehabt bei gutem Wetter?

@Inconocido: Gerne, wobei wir jetzt nicht die absoluten Hardcore DH Cracks sind, aber auch keine XC-Schnösel


----------



## X-Fire (25. August 2004)

wie alt bisn du?  könntest auch mal mit uns fahren, wenn du lust hast.

btw:heut war ich zum ersten mal mal wieder mitm hardtail am berg. man ist das lustig, mit ner steinharten dirt jumper mit 110mm   hätte es beinahe einmal fast ausgehebelt und am wurzelstück hatte ich wirklich mühe auf den pedalen zu bleiben   

bin allerdings trotzdem alles gesprungen, auch den großen kicker und unser neues bauwerk.  da kommt ihr mit euren bikes auch locker rüber. kostet nur ein bisschen überwindung.


----------



## Frozen125 (25. August 2004)

ich bin 17
müsst schon gesehen haben als ihr die bilder gemacht habt war ich der ohne fullface helm  

ich klaub da fehlt mir aber die überwindungskraft

ich hab auserdem ne rocksox jett und des ist net die geeignete gabel dafür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 11825 (26. August 2004)

@Frozen125: Ich glaub X-Fire meinte Inconocido...   


@X-Fire: Gegen das "Steinharte" an der DJ1 gibt's übrigens 'nen Trick: Eine Feder rausnehmen   Im Anschluß kann man dann mit der (ansonsten unnötigen) Luftkammer und dem Öl ein wenig herumspielen, danach passt's meist.
Wegen den Kickern: Überwindung - du sagst es


----------



## Frozen125 (26. August 2004)

als ich gepostet hab ist mir des auch aufgefallen

mit heute fahren das wetter sieht ja nicht vielversprechent aus und die strecke war gestern schon sehr matschig.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (26. August 2004)

Sehe ich auch so, wenn das Wetter nicht gravierend besser wird, können wir das heute vergessen. Wie schaut's mit Sonntag aus? Zeit und Lust?


----------



## Frozen125 (26. August 2004)

am sontag hab ich zeit und lust wens wetter past.


----------



## Frozen125 (26. August 2004)

also mit heute biken is nicht mehr es wird die ganze zeit nacher regnen.
morgen soll es besser werden und so werden wie gestern.
da ging es eigendlich wen es einem nichts ausmacht bei niesel regen den berg hoch zu fahren als ich oben war hat die sonne geschienen. =)

wie wärs also mit ner runde morgen?


----------



## Deleted 11825 (26. August 2004)

Morgen bin ich wieder auf Dienstreise, geht bei mir zumindest nicht.


----------



## X-Fire (26. August 2004)

naja meine dirt jumper gabel bau ich sicher net um. dass se weich wird  das rad wird hauptsächlich dann beim streeten und dirt eingesetzt  und sonst hab ich ja immerhin noch  mein sofa 

also das neue bauwerk schafft ihr sicher auch zu springen. da landet man sogar mitm hardtail butterweich  und gestern ist ein kumpel von mir rüber, der dieses jahr zum 2ten mal gefahren ist und davor immer nur cc


----------



## Frozen125 (26. August 2004)

wie wärs wen wir doch noch heute fahren bei mir wird es schon wieder besser.


----------



## Frozen125 (27. August 2004)

wie sieht es jetzt aus mit sonntag fahren?
wetter soll zwar nicht optimal werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Fire (27. August 2004)

also ich bin mitm kumpel wahrscheinlich samstag gegen abend am berg. vielleicht sieht man sich ja wieder.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (27. August 2004)

@Frozen: ich fahre gemeinsam mit meinen Kollegen + einen weiteren Bekannten gegen 13 Uhr an der Esso los (sonntags). So zumindest die jetzige Planung. Kannst du dann auch?


----------



## Frozen125 (28. August 2004)

ja des geht bei mir.

wie sieht es heute aus ne runde zu drehen?


----------



## X-Fire (28. August 2004)

also ich fahr nacher noch mit nem kumpel und sollte so gegen 18.00 oben sein.


----------



## Frozen125 (29. August 2004)

ich komm heute doch nicht mit mir tut meine schulter extrem weh und ich bin leicht erkeltet.


----------



## Frozen125 (30. August 2004)

wer hat bock di,mi oder do ne runde zu fahren?
kommt halt darauf an wie ich nach der arbeit noch bock hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 11825 (31. August 2004)

Am Mittwoch hätt ich Zeit und Lust


----------



## Frozen125 (31. August 2004)

am mi hab ich auch zeit weis aber noch nicht genau wan den da ist mein erster arbeitstag.  

ziemlich sicher aber erst 18.00 uhr


----------



## Deleted 11825 (1. September 2004)

@Frozen: Wie schaut's denn jetzt aus? 18 Uhr oder 17:30 an der Tanke? Falls es nicht klappt, fahr ich halt alleine.


----------



## Frozen125 (1. September 2004)

also ich kann ab 18.00 uhr an der esso.


----------



## Frozen125 (2. September 2004)

wer hat bock am sa oder so ne runde zu drehen aber nicht zu früh.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (2. September 2004)

Darüber lässt sich reden. Mal sehen wie's zeitlich bei mir hinhaut...


----------



## Frozen125 (3. September 2004)

wie sieht es heute aus ne runde zu drehen?

am so is nen bissel blöd da is die eurobike da wollte ich eigentlich hin


----------



## Deleted 11825 (3. September 2004)

Heute geht's nicht, ich geh ins Kino.

Morgen sollte okay sein, ich werd das mal abklären und heute abend bescheid geben.   

Was wurde eigentlich aus...

...WILL_ROCK?!? Wo steckt der


----------



## Frozen125 (3. September 2004)

is ok dan kann ich endlich wieder ausschlafen   

keine ahnung was aus will rock geworden ist


----------



## Deleted 11825 (3. September 2004)

@Frozen125: Morgen geht klar! Wann soll's losgehen? Ist 14 Uhr okay für dich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frozen125 (4. September 2004)

is ok. also bis um14.00 uhr an der esso.


----------



## DFenS (4. September 2004)

tach zusammen

@czuk: wäre dann heute mit von der partie um 14uhr wenn okay ist


----------



## Frozen125 (4. September 2004)

also von mir aus kannste mit kommen.  
klaub nicht das jemand was dagegen hatt.


----------



## portrex (4. September 2004)

Also ... ich werde vielleicht diesen Herbst am Bodensee sein. Deshalb: Wie komme ich von Markdorf aus zum Gehrenberg? Gibts da rauf irgendeine Straße oder einen Weg?


Danke schonmal!


----------



## Deleted 11825 (4. September 2004)

Was fährst du denn so, XC oder doch eher FR? Kannst dich uns gerne mal anschließen...

Es gibt eine Straße herauf; von Markdorf aus, Richtung Allerheiligen - Deggenhauser Tal. Ist eigentlich nicht zu verfehlen, immer nur den Berg hinauf   
Alternativ gibt es unzählige Trails und Forstwege, z.B. an der Tanke in Markdorf den Feldweg hinauf, oder in Leimbach hinauf. Kannst ganz nach Vorliebe wählen, da ist alles dabei, von 'nem schnellen Teer-Uphill, über gediegener Forst-Autobahn bis hin zu knackigen und steilen Uphill-Trails.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (5. September 2004)

Wie schaut's aus, hat wer Lust am Dienstag eine Runde zu drehen? Da der Sonnenuntergang immer früher kommt, würde ich mal 1645 an der Esso-Tanke vorschlagen.


----------



## Will Rock (6. September 2004)

hallo leute,
ich konnte mich nicht melden da ich von alliens, welche menschen auf felder als nahrungsquelle anbauen, um sie dann zu ernten und ihr rückenmark zu schlürfen entführt wurde und.... ne schertz. 
Leider waren an meinem bike tretlagen, reifen und gabel kaputt und dann halt noch viel zutuen gahabt. bis auf letzters ist wieder alles perefekt. Hab aber auch schon ne neue gabel die jetzt dann auch kommen müsste. würde diese woche wieder mit einsteigen. sagen wir mal Donnerstag? Haben wir eigentlich schon neuezugang?

Michi


----------



## Deleted 11825 (6. September 2004)

Wenn du unter Neuzugang neue Leute definierst, welche mit uns radeln, dann nein. Es haben sich zwar schon ein paar über das Forum gemeldet, aber regelmäßig mitfahren tun sie dann doch nicht ;-) Macht ja auch so schon genug Laune, Frozen125 auf Distanz zu halten (was gar nicht so leicht ist ;-) ).

Donnerstag könnte gehen, mal sehen wie das Wetter dann ist und ob mir nicht kurzfristig doch noch ein Meeting dazwischen kommt


----------



## Frozen125 (6. September 2004)

ich wär am di dabei.
16.45 is ok für mich hab ja um 15.45 scho feierabend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 11825 (6. September 2004)

Ei supär,
dann bis morgen. Will Rock, kommst mit?


----------



## Will Rock (6. September 2004)

bin dabei, probiern wir dann mal ne neue strecke aus?

geb auch mal meine nummer zum besten, also falls was sein sollte: 017624480159


----------



## Deleted 11825 (6. September 2004)

Neue Strecke? Also ich hätte da noch eine steile in Petto, aber ich weiß nicht, ob ihr die fahren wollt...


----------



## X-Fire (6. September 2004)

werde morgen auch wieder aufm berg sein. vielleicht sieht man sich ja   kann leider noch nicht sagen, wann ich fahre, weil ich noch net weiss wann mein Kumpel kann.  Falls wir euch treffen könnten wir dann auch zusammen fahren... bin mit meinem hardtail am start, da bin ich auch net der schnellste   da konzentriert man sich z.b. beim wurzelstück nur drauf auf den pedalen zu bleiben und nicht wie mit meinem giant so wenig wie möglich geschwindigkeit zu verlieren


----------



## Deleted 11825 (7. September 2004)

@x-fire: Mal sehen; den Leimbachtrail dürften wir gegen sechs oder halb sieben passieren...


----------



## Will Rock (7. September 2004)

... ich weiß... jetzt kommt gleich wieder "hängt ihn, greift zu eueren fakeln und gabeln..." aber kann wahrscheinlich nicht mit wegen verwandten die nur selten anreisen. sry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 11825 (7. September 2004)

AHA! Und wir dachten schon, du wärst alleine gefahren, wir waren nämlich beide 10 Minuten zu spät   
Tja, hast ja noch die Chance es am Donnerstag wieder gut zu machen - 17 Uhr, Esso!


----------



## rocksolid (8. September 2004)

So, waren gestern also unterwegs, sind aber schon um 2.30 losgefahren, weil wir fotos machen wollten und diesmal gutes licht haben wollten

Das letzte mal war es schon fast dunkel.

Hatten dann au no nen kleines Missgeschick. Meinen kleinen Burder hats beim Neubau auf die Fresse gehauen.Sah ziemlich bös aus, also aufpassen  der is nicht ohne! DA sollte man sein Bike schon unter kontrolle haben, wenn man da drüber springt.   

Aber so gegen 6 halb 7 haben wir keinen von euch getroffen. Nur ein einzlener Freerider is am Ende des Leimbachtrails an uns vorbeigefahren. War das einer von euch?

greez rock


----------



## Deleted 11825 (8. September 2004)

Also wir waren gegen sechs halb sieben unten am "Neuen". Der einzelne Freerider ist in der Zeit als wir unten waren 2x das Teil gesprungen und danach weiter (fuhr glaub ich ein CMP). Im Anschluß sind wir auch weiter und haben unten noch 2 Jungens mit einem Bike getroffen, die letztens auch schon das Teil gesprungen sind als wir da waren.
Komisch das wir uns nicht gesehen haben...


----------



## rocksolid (8. September 2004)

Also wenn die zwei Jungs nen Giant Dh und nen MAchine 66 Dirtbike gefahren sind und nicht mehr gesprungen sind, dann könnten es wir gewesesn sein. ICh meine mich und X-fire. Wir sind nämlich von 16.30 ab am NEubau gwesen und haben dort Fotos gemacht, aber ab 18.00 wurde mein kleiner Bruder abgeholt, und wir sind nemme gesprungen.

Der eine Freerider is aber gleub ich nur einmal über den NEubau drüber. Ohne zu schauen, denn da lagen nooch unsere Bikes in der Landezone   
WEiß net was fürn bike der hatte.

greez


----------



## X-Fire (8. September 2004)

giant dh  wär schön     is leider nur ein giant ac 

jo wir waren bis  kurz nach 6 am kicker.  zum glück haben wir das zwischenstück nacher wieder reingebaut, als der kleine den crash hatte, sonst wär der freerider drüber ohne zwischenstück  ich weiss nicht ob der das geschafft hätte  

aber man sieht sich schon mal wieder am berg. bin viel zu oft da   

btw:  http://xfire.snoboard-clan.de/bikeseite/    --> bilder -->  gehrenberg  da sind eigentlich die meisten bilder von gestern drin. über die seite und den namen nicht wundern, ist noch net fertig


----------



## Will Rock (8. September 2004)

nich schlecht die HP...


----------



## Frozen125 (8. September 2004)

@x-fire: die hp is echt nicht schlecht

@czuk: also morgen um 17.00 uhr an der tanke.
wie heist die marke nochmal die du  mir gesagt hast?


----------



## Will Rock (8. September 2004)

kann erst morgen um 3Uhr sagen ob ich kann. poste dann. hoffe es klappt.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (9. September 2004)

@Frozen: Bike Marke? Das war Poison. Canyon kannste dir aber auch mal ansehen. Ich bring heute mal 'ne Zeitung mit mit vielen netten günstigen FR-Bikes....

@Will_Rock: Hopp hopp, wirst doch jetzt nicht schlapp machen....


----------



## Will Rock (9. September 2004)

ok ok... heute 17.00 Esso. ihr werdets nicht glauben, bin eben wieder in nen nagel gefahren und auch noch vorm fahrrad laden. 
Hab mir nun folgendes schmuckstück geleistet: 03er Manitou Black Super Air 100/120 (TPC+Lockout usw...)

PS:Ihr kennt mich ja, kann auch 17,05uhr werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Fire (9. September 2004)

hast du immer noch das bike das in deinem profil drin ist?  ich mein es gibt hässliche rahmen, aber man kann es auch übertreiben    aber vielleicht sieht es auf dem foto auch nur so aus. mir gefällt es trotzdem aber garnicht    mach wenigstens die roten reifen runter


----------



## Will Rock (9. September 2004)

pass auf was du sagst ich weiß wo du wohnst...ne ich finds gut, passt alles perfekt. in natura kommts viel besser aber das ist geschmackssache. deins gefällt mir z.b auch nicht aber für das was du fährst brauchste sonen schrott numal.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (10. September 2004)

@X-Fire: Hast du nicht neulich von dem "Dirtpark" in Leimbach berichtet? Kennst du die Leute dort, weißt du, ob noch mehr gebaut wird? Ist zur Zeit ja schon ein wenig dürftig; der Northshore ist vom Drop abgesehen, recht kurz und einfach und die Hügel kaum zu fahren, weil man nicht schnell genug wird... Achja und wackelig ist der NS auch, die sollten sich mal ein Beispiel an euren Bauwerken nehmen


----------



## X-Fire (10. September 2004)

ja unsere bauwerke sind sehr stabil   glaub wir sollten da mitbauen 

der dirt in leimbach ist ja noch nicht fertig.  anlauf muss man von der straße nehmen, dann durch nen anliegen und dann kommt man auf die tables.  aber ich weiss auch nicht genau wie das alles gebaut werden soll.  der northshore sieht zwar lustig aus, aber was besonderes ist das nicht.  und der northore drop ist auch ein witz   musst ja nur das kleine stück da runterfallen, und dann kommt scho die kurve   aber an der stelle hätten se lieber nen kleinen turm gebaut und somit ne startrampe.. aber mal sehen was das noch wird.   neben dran in dem haus kommt ja dann ein bikeshop rein. 2 stockwerke.  mal sehen wie das alles wird. der bikeshop sollte paar wochen nach ferienende eröffnet werden hab ich gedacht, aber bis jetzt sieht es da noch sehr leer aus


----------



## Deleted 11825 (10. September 2004)

Ui, noch ein Szene Laden um Markdorf herum? Das wird dem Teuscher in Kluftern aber gar nicht gefallen!   
Bin auch mal gespannt, was das wird!


----------



## X-Fire (10. September 2004)

der teu(sch)er in kluftern ist auch a pfeife   bis der mal was auf die reihe bekommt...   naja ich kenne niemanden der dort was gekauft hat und zufrieden war


----------



## Frozen125 (10. September 2004)

ich bin auch auf den laden gespant.

man mir tut das bein immer noch weh so nen s***.


----------



## Will Rock (11. September 2004)

Frozen125 schrieb:
			
		

> man mir tut das bein immer noch weh so nen s***.



Und was lernst du daraus: Man kann vor oder nach dem Hang absteigen, aber nie zwischen drin 

Neu Gabel ist jetzt da, echt nicht übel! Sollte bald mal getestet werden.


----------



## X-Fire (11. September 2004)

man kann auch ganz normal runterfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frozen125 (12. September 2004)

@X-fire: kann man aber nicht wenn man gegen einen baum fährt. =)


----------



## X-Fire (12. September 2004)

jo paar bäume stehen öfters mal im weg   ich kenn eigentlich fast niemanden, der noch keinen geküsst hat


----------



## FanatiX (12. September 2004)

...ach jammer nich, ich bin mit ca 40 sachen gegen nen 1,50*1,50m grossen pflanzring gefahren aus beton...das ganze war mit ner verbogenen gabel, nem geprellten und entzündeten knie, einer schürfwunde á 10cm durchmesser und nem flug quer über die straße verbunden sowie 1 monat auszeit....

die gabel müsst ihr euch echt mal reinziehen  bilder:
http://www.people.freenet.de/virus-force-germany/DSCI0001.JPG
http://www.people.freenet.de/virus-force-germany/DSCI0002.JPG
http://www.people.freenet.de/virus-force-germany/DSCI0003.JPG
http://www.people.freenet.de/virus-force-germany/DSCI0004.JPG
naja die drecks-billich-gabel *stock-mounted* hats eh ned anders verdient 

hehe

so um nochma on-topic zu kommen:

wo liegtn dieser oder dieses "gehrenberg" ...hört sich ja sehr interessant an-genau das was ich mag  weil dann würd ich auch mal vorbeikommen
achja und was fürn boden gibts da hauptsächlig?


----------



## X-Fire (12. September 2004)

der gehrenberg ist bei markdorf.  denke so 25-30min autofahrt von weingarten entfernt.  also is erreichbar     tjoa der boden sieht so aus, wie er im wald halt aussieht   im sommer normal trocken und wenn es regnet wird es matschig ^^


----------



## Deleted 11825 (13. September 2004)

@Fanatix: kannst froh sein, dass die Gabel nicht gebrochen ist   

@X-Fire: Also ich hatte vom Teuscher bisher immer den Eindruck, dass er durchaus viel organisiert; letztes Jahr war der doch bei der NWD-4 Promotion am Gehrenberg-Lokal involviert und dieses Jahr organisiert er die Ride to the Lake-Veranstaltung mit...
Die Öffnungszeiten sind meist auch ganz okay, da kannste am Mi oder Do auch noch um 20:30Uhr reinschneien (der schraubt ja oft noch spät nach Ladenschluß an Bikes herum) und in aller Not nach 'nem Schnellspanner verlangen, den er dir dann sogar ohne Geld vorläufig überlässt, wenn du keine Knete dabei hast (wie h.m.murdoc damals, hat dann später bezahlt).
Blöd ist nur, dass er zwar viel FR-Zeugs hat, vieles aber auch nicht. Die ganzen Trickots und Jacken sollte der besser auslagern und dafür mehr adequate Protektoren in brauchbarer Auswahl in den Laden stellen.


----------



## FanatiX (13. September 2004)

@ czuk: das hätte auch nichts bewirkt: bin ja quer über die straße geflogen 

@x-fire: nee iss klar  ne vielleicht hätte dort ja schotter sein können *böse falle* auf schotter fahr ich auch, ja, aber ned bergab/bergauf

also waldboden iss ideal, schlammig natürlich am besten(maxxis m.o.f.o. DH )

mitm auto dort hinfahren wirdn bissl schwieriger: atm hat keiner in der familie nen träger und ich selbst mach meinen schein erst nächstes jahr 
 im klartext: ich müsste die strecke auf 2 rädern statt auf 4 mit motor zurücklegen 
und ehm ich weiss ned: ich fahr irgendwie ned so gern bundesstraßen 

also siehts im moment ned so gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Fire (13. September 2004)

naja organisieren kannst das net nennen   aber das nwd4 im theaterstadel war schon geil. hoffentlich kommt nwd5 dort dann auch 

ich wollt da mal a teleskop sattelstütze mir kaufen, aber er hat es net auf die reihe bekommen. hat immer gesagt er erkundigt sich und ruft mich an, nach 2 wochen ruf ich den wieder an und der wusste nichts mehr davon....

das ist auch nur ein beispiel  



@fanatix 

hey dann sind wir im gleichen alter  bekomm meinen schein im februar   an deiner stelle würde ich dann das lange ding auf schienen nehmen, auch zug genannt   musst zwar in friedrichshafen umsteigen, aber is doch ein bisschen angenehmer 

was fährst denn für ein radl?


----------



## Frozen125 (13. September 2004)

wer hat bock in der nächsten zeit ne runde zu drehen? do wär mir am liebstn da hab ich schule


----------



## Deleted 11825 (13. September 2004)

@Frozen: Bock schon, aber das Wetter soll erst am Wochenende wieder besser werden...


----------



## Frozen125 (13. September 2004)

am do soll es noch nen paar schauer geben und am fr soll es wieder schöner werden


----------



## FanatiX (13. September 2004)

@x-fire ich kann den hersteller vom rahmen nicht identifizieren oder vergleichen, auf jedenfall hab ich das ganze radl für 270? bei der metro ergattert, der wiederverkaufspreis liegt bei 500? so metro 
das geld iss das ding auf jeden fall wert wenn auch die gabel die drauf war nich das iss was ich mir für nen wiederverkaufspreis von 500? so vorstelle(aber die sache mit der gabel hat sich ja erledigt)
jedenfalls hab ichn fully wo n ritchey complite auf ner rst gila t4 werkelt
der dämpfer nennt sich "kindshock" ...iss total billich aber da ich eh keinen grossen federkompfort am hinterbau wünsche(ich brauch immer n gewisses feedback in den arschbacken vom untergrund ) geht das in ordnung 
vorne werkelt ne shimano acera schaltung, hinten deore mega 9
die felgen haste bestimmt shcon auf den fotos gesehn, ich hab keine ahnung von wlechem hersteller, auf jedenfall stecken die zu 100% mehr ein als speichenfelgen...joo und auf den felgen sitzen vorne und hinten maxxis mofo dh FRONT (da ich kein DH fahre brauch ich auch keine speziellen rear reifen...)
ich stell mal n bild von meinem alu-esel in mein profil morgen....

achja: ich fang mitm lappen erst im juli warscheinlich an........je nachdem wies mit ausbildungsstelle und geld von der verwandschaft aussieht *gg

...und noch was: iss denn hier keiner aus weingarten oder nähere umgebung? ich find hier einfach keine geeignete strecke.....bin schon am verzweifeln....hilfe...!


----------



## X-Fire (14. September 2004)

das kann doch keinen spass machen mit so komischen dingern rumzufahren   lieber ein anständiges hardtail als diese baumarkt fullys  

an meinem rad kostet die gabel alleine schon 500    und für ein gutes bike legt man halt ca. 1000 hin,  aber das ist eigentlich noch ein hardtail  ab 1500bekommste ca. gute fullys.

ich hätte ehrlich gesagt angst mit so billig bikes zu fahren.  btw: wenn deine gabel so verbogen war, dann muss der rahmen auch was abbekommen haben. geht normal nicht anders.


----------



## FanatiX (14. September 2004)

......und das iss das komische, der rahmen hat garnichts abbekommen....obwohls n alu rahmen iss hat der keinerlei schäden, nich mal haarrisse....die gabel hat die komplette aufprallenergie aufgenommen...naja und n teil ich ^^

und: es iss kein baumarkt fully sondern n grossmarkt fully *reusper* naja mir machts fun mit dem ding rumzufahren-ich bin nix anderes gewöhnt 
ausserdem fehlt mir das geld für was richtig dolles...wenn ich mal geld hab kann ich immernoch investieren(zb in nen neuen besseren dämpfer...)...für mich persönlich isses was anständiges zumal ich vorher n bike fuhr das viel minderwertiger von der ausstattung und qualität war als das neue....

es hängt aber zum schluss am geld...ich müsste für ne ordentliche gabel alleine schon 10 monate sparen...


----------



## Frozen125 (14. September 2004)

wie sieht es jetzt aus mit do oder fr am do soll es nen bissel regnen fr soll wieder schön werden wer hat eigendlich alles luscht druff?


----------



## Deleted 11825 (14. September 2004)

Luscht schon, aber ich würd Freitag / Samstag / Sonntag vorschlagen - wegen dem besseren Wetter.


----------



## Frozen125 (14. September 2004)

ich find fr auch gut da hab ich ja um 11.30 Uhr feierabend. =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Fire (14. September 2004)

is ja nicht so, dass bei mir das geld auf bäumen wächst   hab z.b. in den Ferien 3 Wochen gearbeitet und dafür konnte ich jetzt mir mein hardtail finanzieren 

aber wenn man nichts anderes gefahren ist, dann ist man immer zufrieden mit seinem bike   ich möchte auf meinen federweg unterm arsch nicht mehr verzichten bei größeren sprüngen   aber mit nem anderen fahrrad kommt man glaub auch nicht auf die idee so sachen zu springen


----------



## Deleted 11825 (16. September 2004)

Lust auf 'ne Tour morgen? 16:45 Uhr Esso-Tanke. Wer fährt mit?

Samstag oder Sonntag würde auch gehen.

Mfg,
czuk


----------



## Frozen125 (16. September 2004)

morgen wär ich dabei. muss nur noch meinen bremshebel auswechseln.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (16. September 2004)

Wetter soll auch besser werden (wärmer), dann kann's ja losgehen. Bin morgen hoffentlich auch mal pünktlich.


----------



## Blauesocke (16. September 2004)

Sind hier eigentlich auch biker die eher streeten und in mardorf/umgebung wohnen ??


----------



## X-Fire (16. September 2004)

Blauesocke schrieb:
			
		

> Sind hier eigentlich auch biker die eher streeten und in mardorf/umgebung wohnen ??



jop ^^   bin seit paar tagen auch öfters am skaterplatz in markdorf anzutreffen mit nem  grauen brave machine 66.   hab das ding aber noch net lange, deswegen sieht es bei mir noch net so berauschend aus. und alle teile hab ich auch noch net vom bike. sind von paar freunden noch zusammengeklaut  aber in paar wochen sollte ich dann mal meinen laufradsatz haben, dann wird es besser 

btw: deine beschreibung und bilder der leimbachstrecke sind einfach nur schlecht    

z.b. beim großen kicker. da musste überhaupt nicht schräg springen. du musst über die wurzeln springen


----------



## Frozen125 (16. September 2004)

also ich bin morgen pünktlich kommt will rock auch mit hab vergesse ihn heut in der schule zu fragen.


----------



## Blauesocke (16. September 2004)

Meine Digicam ist auch net grad die Beste.....
und da war fast nacht als ich oben war....

da ist ja jetzt nen neuer north shore oder sowas hab ich gehört....tu ich am weekend wenn es trocken ist mal auschecken....

Um Wieviel uhr biste immer sk8park ?

EDIT : Ich spring beim großen immer schräg da ich noch keine vorder bremse haben (kein geld) und wenn ich dann vollgas geben würde würds mich unten gegen busch haun weil ich ja net bremsen kann


----------



## Will Rock (17. September 2004)

würde meine neue gabel zu gerne testen, hab aber wahrscheinlich schon was anderes vor. falls mein kumpel doch kein bock hat oder sonst was dazwischen kommt geh ich viell. mit. geht mal von nein aus, ansonsten melde ich mich wieder.

: Wir könnten eigentl. auch mal n paar bike/skateparks abchecken siehe: www.bluesock.de . Der in Leimbach und FN sehen gut aus. nicht überragend aber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 11825 (17. September 2004)

@Will_Rock: Du Nasenbär! Der Skatepark Leimbach ist der Trail, den wir immer fahren   
Welchen Skatepark meinst du jetzt? Markdorf oder Kluftern (wußte gar nicht, dass es bei mir sowas gibt) wären noch in der Nähe.

Okay, wenn du da bist, bist du da, wenn nicht, dann nicht


----------



## Deleted 11825 (17. September 2004)

Da fällt mir ein, Skatepark abchecken ist 'ne gute Idee. Wobei das schnell langweilig wird, wenn man nix auf die Reihe kriegt wie ich   
Zumindest war das im Skatepark Markdorf bei mir so...


----------



## Blauesocke (17. September 2004)

Ich würd auch mitkommen....kann nur net so viel fahren denn mein Innenlager im Hinterread hat´s zerissen bei nem drop in FN......

aber es fährt noch.....

Wie alt seit ihr eigentlich so ?


----------



## Frozen125 (17. September 2004)

also ich bin 17 und skatepark ist nicht so mein ding eher von allem runterspringen was ich grad seh.


----------



## Blauesocke (17. September 2004)

Ich bin schon oft am Skatepark aber nur wenns net so voll ist....dann kann ma schon so 1m5 meterchen jumpen....aber wenn da immer #"kiddies" im weg rumrennen....geht das net...

ich bin 14 und auch nen "gernedropper"


----------



## Deleted 11825 (17. September 2004)

*g*
Kiddies rumrennen? Sagt ein 14 jähriger   
Ich bin 25 und droppe nur soweit mein Mut mich nicht verlässt - also hohe Bordsteinkanten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauesocke (17. September 2004)

Ich würde schon ziemlich "hohe" sachen droppen....nur meine kurbel sind schon verbogen 

und meine hinterrad ist futsch....sobald ich das wieder neu gekauft hab gehts ab....wer hat dann mal bock auf ne runde markdorf city ?

oder morgen mal ne runde ?
(mit nem 14 jährigen kiddie :-D)


----------



## Will Rock (17. September 2004)

czuk schrieb:
			
		

> @Will_Rock: Du Nasenbär! Der Skatepark Leimbach ist der Trail, den wir immer fahren



ach shit, meinte nat. Tettnang  ich schwör


----------



## Blauesocke (17. September 2004)

Haste nen Auto oder sowas oder wie kommste da hin ?? Kannst mich ja mitnehmen


----------



## Blauesocke (18. September 2004)

So Leutz    ich geh um ca 12.00 Uhr Markdorf City BIken.......


----------



## Frozen125 (18. September 2004)

wie sieht es jetzt am we aus mal ne runde zu drehen?


----------



## Blauesocke (18. September 2004)

Wo ? In Tettnang ? Ich wäre dabei....aber komm da nur mit wenn mein bike bist dahin wieder geht....

Oder worans hast du gedacht ?


----------



## Frozen125 (18. September 2004)

ne ich hab eher so an laimbachtrail gedacht und da nach in Markdorf nen bissel rum zu fahren aber des mit tetnang lässt sich ewentull morgen einrichten ( wenn mein vatter mitmacht   ).


----------



## Will Rock (18. September 2004)

heute passts mir garnicht, bin eigentl. sowieso immer das ganze WE verplant. Vielleicht morgen mal kurz leimbach trail, mal sehen.


----------



## Frozen125 (18. September 2004)

bin heut ab 2 in markdorf und fahr da mit blauesocke rum falls noch jemand lust hat meldet euch unter: 01719183109


----------



## Frozen125 (18. September 2004)

also des mit morgen nach tettnang mit meinem vatter geht net der hatt kein bock.

ich informier mich mal ob man von meckenbeuren aus mit dem bus mit fahrrad hin kommt zug gibts nicht mehr gabs aber mal s***** bahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Fire (18. September 2004)

bin wahrscheinlich heut auch noch fahren mit paar kumpels, aber fahren erstmal berg und dann vielleicht noch bisschen in der stadt. mal sehen, vielleicht fährt man sich übern weg


----------



## Blauesocke (18. September 2004)

Heut war leimbachtrial mit frozen der HAMMer.....wer geht morgen hin ?


----------



## Deleted 11825 (18. September 2004)

Ich, ich, gibt mir ein Rad!   
Wann sollen wir morgen fahren? Wieder 14 Uhr, oder darf's auch ein wenig früher sein?
Treffpunkt Esso Tanke und gefahren wird Leimbachtrail+Tennisplatz-Trail? - ist das okay so?


----------



## Frozen125 (18. September 2004)

ich bin dabei 14.00 an der esso wär gut ich muss nämlich noch mein hinter rad nachstellen hat nen klize kleinen 8ter.   

hab mein vorderlicht heute abgerissen.   

bin auch noch in die botanik gefahren war wol etwas zu schnell.


----------



## Blauesocke (18. September 2004)

Tennis Platz Trial ??? Was is´n das ?


----------



## dirtjan (18. September 2004)

ich bin au aus markdorf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Blauesocke (18. September 2004)

Tag Jan.....gehste morgen Filmen ?


----------



## Frozen125 (18. September 2004)

@dirtjan: dann sieht mann sich ja vielleicht.

@blauesocke: tennispaltz trail is nen trail der vom turm aus zum tennisplatz fürt auch genz lustig


----------



## Blauesocke (18. September 2004)

@ Frozen - Jan ist der der heute in Leimbach auch den großen gesprungen ist....der mit dem Silbernen Bike (CMP Firestorm) und den Langen Blonden haaren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muhhhhhhh (18. September 2004)

so ich wäre dann auch angemeldet ^^


ich kann  der Blauensocke nur beipflichten :   DER WAR GEIL


^^

morgen würd ich auch mitkommen egal wohin ^^


----------



## Blauesocke (18. September 2004)

auch FN ?? Muh ?


----------



## Muhhhhhhh (18. September 2004)

test


wissen mer was wir next we machen?


----------



## Muhhhhhhh (18. September 2004)

muh kommt doch mit fn  

muh will abaer net so viel bikepark^^

MUH WILL CITY


----------



## Frozen125 (19. September 2004)

ich weis wer jan ist.

ich hab heute bock auf Leimbachtrail+Tennisplatz-Trail. 
also bis 14.00 uhr an der essso.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (19. September 2004)

Termin steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Fire (19. September 2004)

irgendwie hab ich grad das gefühl, dass ich einigen von euch schon aufm skaterplatz gesehen hab. War letztes mal da, als da was im Wald da hinten gebrannt hat und Polizei und Feuerwehr gekommen ist


----------



## Muhhhhhhh (19. September 2004)

jo ich !

ich hab die Polizei angerufen


----------



## rocksolid (19. September 2004)

Was?  

Was hat da gebrannt? Und wann war das?


----------



## X-Fire (19. September 2004)

*g* dann ist alles klar 

ich war mitm wuli (hat sich beim 360 den fuss umgeknickt) da. den kennt ihr ja.


also wenn ihr heut langsam fährt, dann könnte es sein, dass wir euch sehen. wir fahren um 15.00 in markdorf los und sind dann so ca 16.00 an der rutsche.


----------



## Blauesocke (19. September 2004)

HrHr yo denn kenn ich.....ich geh JETZT den ganzen tag leimbach trial mit MUuhHHHHHHHh


----------



## rocksolid (19. September 2004)

Oh man war das heut ein scheiß Tag am Berg. 

Rahmenbruch und Sattelstützenbruch an nur einem Tag. Das PEch muss man sich mal vorstellen.

Aber Leimbachtrail war geil und schön trocken!

mfg


----------



## X-Fire (19. September 2004)

jaa wirklich scheiss tag. wenn die 2 teile sich wenigstens noch auf 2 personen aufgeteilt hätte ... jetzt hab ich  schon 2 bikes und keines is mehr fahrbar...  das wars mit meinem giant...  gibt nacher noch a bild..


----------



## X-Fire (19. September 2004)

so hier das ergebnis des heutigen tages....

http://www.downhill-board.com/download.php?Number=327321

http://www.downhill-board.com/download.php?Number=327322

http://www.downhill-board.com/download.php?Number=327323


----------



## Deleted 11825 (19. September 2004)

Alter! Mein Beileid für den Schaden, kannst ja mal ganz höflich Will Rock fragen, ob er dir sein rotes Bike leiht - gegen Gebühr natürlich    
Wie kam's? Biste hohe Sachen gesprungen?


----------



## X-Fire (19. September 2004)

beim hochfahren ist das passiert. plötzlich hatte ich das gefühl dass mein dämpfer voll einfedert ... denk so, ******** jetzt hat es den dämpfer verissen, schau nach unten rahmen war durch...

tjo nix geld für was neues..  jetzt wird erstmal nur noch mitm hardtail gefahren, wenn ich ne neue  sattelstütze habe ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 11825 (20. September 2004)

Beim Hochfahren? Springst du etwa den Berg hoch?    Hätte ich jetzt niemals für möglich gehalten, das spricht natürlich umsomehr für nen Shuttle


----------



## Muhhhhhhh (20. September 2004)

ich hätte da mal ne fräge ^^

würdest du mir den rahmen (den gebrochenen ) 

überlassen??

ich sammel so verrecker teile ^^

ich hab auch schon einen kaputtgemacht

(halte mich jezt net für irre)

^^


----------



## X-Fire (21. September 2004)

ne den behalte ich selber...

erstmal wird versucht, vielleicht auf Kulanz von Giant was neues zu bekommen, wenn das net geht, wird versucht das ding zu schweissen und wenn das auch nicht geht, dann kommt er an meine wand  

aber nächstes jahr kommt was neues  so ne alutech wildsau hardride würd mir gefallen 


btw: braucht irgendeiner von euch ne gebrauchte grimeca sys12 für hinten? 160iger scheibe. Leichte Gebrauchsspuren, aber das kann man nicht verhindern 

kauf mir für meinen dh'iller nächstes jahr nen kompletten neuen satz bremsen und die bisherigen kommen ans dirtbike und somit liegt die grimeca nur rum.

fragt mal rum ob jemand eine braucht, sonst kommt se nach ebay


----------



## Deleted 11825 (21. September 2004)

Wenn dir ein Maschinenbau-Ing. mal 'nen Tip geben darf:  
Nachschweissen ist immer blöd. Sowas wird mit Sicherheit nicht lange halten. Du veränderst dabei das Metal-Gefüge in der Wärmeeinflußzone der Schweißnaht, die Festigkeit geht in diesen Bereich rapide herunter -> Sollbruchstelle bei der nächsten dauerhaft größeren Belastung.
Stellt sich die Frage, ob du dann auch soviel "Glück" hast und der Rahmen dann bei 'nem (langsamen) Uphill bricht, oder ob's bei Vmax und 'nem Downhill passiert. Mir wär's zu riskant.


----------



## X-Fire (21. September 2004)

ja ich weiss dass das mit dem schweissen nicht so gut ist aber versuch isses wert.  problem ist dass es ein 6013 sl   aluregierung ist und man das ding wärmebehandeln muss, um es professionell zu machen.  dazu muss ich erstmal jemanden finden der nen ofen hat, indem der hauptrahmen reinpasst und dann wird es den rahmen wahrscheinlich noch verziehen dabei. also chancen stehen nicht gut 


aber für nächste saison kommt ein neuer bock her.  blöd ist, ich mach jetzt dann auch erstmal noch auto+ moto lappen und da gehen ja schon 2000  drauf.  heisst für mich jetzt richtig sparen....

theoretisch könnte man es ja auch verschweissen und aussenrum nochmal sowas wie ne manschette hinschweissen, damit die kraft bisschen verteilt wird.  aber kenn mich da zu wenig aus


----------



## dirtjan (21. September 2004)

hat sich der wuli was ersthaftes zugezogen bei seinen 360er??


----------



## X-Fire (21. September 2004)

ne eigentlich nicht. ist nur umgeknickt und bänder uberdehnt.  is mit mir am sonntag auch schon wieder am berg gefahren oder wollte fahren, aber ich konnte ja nicht


----------



## FanatiX (21. September 2004)

also ich rechne mir mal nen schönen weg aus nach markdorf, dann fahr ich auch mal mitm bike dorthin(bin ja doch eher der touren und street-typ so ala aufm hinterrad kleine kinder in der fussgängerzone umfahren und so   )
könnte mir vllt dann mal einer n kartenausschnitt zeigen welche esso-tankstelle dort? dann fahr ich mal die strecke ab und dann kann ich auch mal mitreden 

p.s.: mein beileid, X, sowas iss mir mitm billich bike noch nie passiert trotz "assozialer" beanspruchung 

edit:

jup, immer entlang der b33 aufm radwanderweg oder wie sich das ding nennt, das sind 27,35 km...n schöner ausflug 
da kann ich dnan auch gleich meine kondition auf dem weg wieder reinholen 
hui hab sogar die gehrenbergstraße gefunden  
na bin ich nich gut?


----------



## X-Fire (21. September 2004)

hoffentlich ist bei mir noch was mit garantie drin ...  aber ich glaube nicht, dass ich im fall dass sie mir das ding ersetzen weiterhin das ding fahren werde...  habe  schon mehrere giant an der stelle gerissen gesehen und ich nehm dann doch lieber etwas stabileres


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FanatiX (21. September 2004)

X-Fire schrieb:
			
		

> ....habe  schon mehrere giant an der stelle gerissen gesehen und ich nehm dann doch lieber etwas stabileres



jup, kollege aus münchen hatte sich auch an derselben stelle, so hab ich gerade eben erfahren, den rahmen zerfetzt, ebenfalls giant....


----------



## X-Fire (21. September 2004)

mhh das giant fährt sich ja eigentlich so gut, nur wenn es so oft bricht, ist das nicht wirklich was für mich 

werde es verticken, solange das ding noch was wert ist und mir was kaufen mit bisschen mehr federweg und das ein bisschen stabiler ist 

jetzt rüste ich erstmal mein hardtail um, bzw. verfolständige es, damit ich wenigtens 1 richtiges bike habe, mit dem man noch fahren kann. gerade sind ja beide am arsch 

helft mir und kauft die hinterbremse ab


----------



## FanatiX (21. September 2004)

hm n  160er scheibchen hab ich ja schon aber "seilzug"...rampen-konus...******** halt...wat willste denn dafür? *evtl interesse hat* weil hört sich gut an


----------



## X-Fire (21. September 2004)

also bei bike mailorder  kostet sie neu 149  ! 


gekauft hab ich se vor ca. genau einem jahr, bin sie sie aber insg.  max. 3-4 monate gefahren.

hatte sie erst an nem cc bike dran, aber da bin ich vielleicht 10mal gefahren und   dann kam sie im januar ans giant ran und im märz hab schon den bremssattel geschrottet und seitdem lag sie nur rum. habe vor 2 monaten nen gebrauchten intakten bremssattel bekommen und seit nem monat ist se an meinem hardtail dran, aber mit dem bin ich auch so ca. 10mal gefahren. bremsbeläge sind also eigentlich noch voll ok. denk mal so 75% mind. noch dran und bremsscheibe ist auch gerade. 

denk mal so 80 ??  also über preis lässt sich scho noch reden.


----------



## FanatiX (21. September 2004)

na, das iss doch schon n preis!
naja um die scheibe hätt ich mir jetz ned so die sorgen gemacht, auch wenn se krumm gewesen wär: ich hab ja noch genuch hier rumfliegen 
schickste mir mal fotos(daginsi[at]arcor.de)? also von der kompletten anlage...ist das möglich?
ich denk ich kauf se dir ab, leg se vorsichtshalber schonmal auf die seite


----------



## X-Fire (22. September 2004)

klar  ich mach heut oder morgen, wenn ich dazu komme fotos.  als scheibe solltest aber auf jedenfall die original scheibe benutzen. scheiben verschiendener hersteller sind alle verschieden von form und dicke. z.b. die grimeca scheiben sind dicker als die scheiben von hayes. 

weiss nicht wie gut du dich auskennst mit rumschrauben am bike. könnt dir anbieten, dass du mit dem bike zu mir kommst und wir das ding mal ranschrauben  abholen wär glaub eh am besten, soo weit ist das ja nicht und deswegen versand zahlen wär ja schwachsinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FanatiX (22. September 2004)

ok 
also hydraulische bremsen hatte ich bestenfalls in der hand, aber noch nie montiert(also von der montage her gibts ja keine unterschiede aber sachen wie entlÃ¼ftung und befÃ¼llung...naja ) von daher wÃ¤re das angebot mit der bezahlung und montage doch sehr entgegenkommend.
Am bike hab ich schon so ziemlich alles ausgewechselt oder ab/angebaut wg. reinigung o.Ã¤. nur wie diese bremse gewartet wird und mit was, das weiss ich natÃ¼rlich nicht, das wÃ¤re das wichtigere 
Also wegen dem geld, da schau ich mir erst die fotos an aber wie gesagt: fÃ¼r 80â¬ mach ichs, ich muss nur schauen wie ich mitm geld hinkomm(wenn ich designauftrÃ¤ge bekomm dann kanns sein das ich schon nÃ¤chste woche das geld zusammenhab, ansonsten erst ende nÃ¤chster monat )


----------



## X-Fire (22. September 2004)

also die bremse hab ich erst vor kurzem entlüftet. müsste man also nicht nochmal machen. könntest auch das original grimeca entlüftungsset haben. kostet glaub so um die 20  aber ohne das dumme set kann ich die bremse besser entlüften   

werde die bremse heut noch von meinem hardtail abbauen und die bremsen vom gebrochenen bike hinmachen.

ich mach mal schnell pics von der bremse im angebauten zustand.

edit: kannst mich auch im icq anlabern, wenn du das hast. meine nummer is:  79198676


----------



## Will Rock (22. September 2004)

@ X-Fire: Tut mir echt leid das mit deinem giant..oder...ne eigentlich doch nicht.

Der rote blitz halt weiterhin


----------



## powerbiker88 (23. September 2004)

Servus Leute,
weiß einer von euch ob es auch aufm Pfänder eine gescheite Downhillstrecke gibt?
gruß christian


----------



## FanatiX (24. September 2004)

ich weisses leider nich....bin neu hier in BW


----------



## powerbiker88 (24. September 2004)

ok, kann man nichts machen. wenn trotzdem irgend jemand was von downhillstrecken aufm pfänder weiß, könnt ihr ja mal schreiben.
!ride hard!
christian


----------



## Blauesocke (25. September 2004)

gibbi´t eigentlich irgendwo bilder von dem "tennisplatz" trial ?


----------



## dirtjan (25. September 2004)

thomas der tennisplatz trail is die rutsche!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! peils endlich

@powerbiker88 ich kenn dich(ich bins mit dem cmp aus markdorf vom skatepark)


----------



## powerbiker88 (26. September 2004)

stimmt, wir haben uns ja letztens getroffen. du weißt nicht zufallig was von DH-strecken aufm pfänder?


----------



## dirtjan (26. September 2004)

geh mal unter www.mtb-gehrenberg.de und frag die mal im gästebuch die wissen wo das is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauesocke (27. September 2004)

dirtjan schrieb:
			
		

> thomas der tennisplatz trail is die rutsche!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! peils endlich
> 
> @powerbiker88 ich kenn dich(ich bins mit dem cmp aus markdorf vom skatepark)





axooooooooooo wieso kann man das net gleich sagen !


----------



## Frozen125 (28. September 2004)

wer hat bock am wochenende ne runde zu fahren?


----------



## Deleted 11825 (28. September 2004)

Bock ja, Zeit nein, bin im Saarland.

Das Wochenende drauf hab ich Zeit!


----------



## FanatiX (29. September 2004)

ach saarland...jaja wie gern wär ich jetzt wieder in der heimat....


----------



## Frozen125 (29. September 2004)

also bei mir würd es am fr gehen wen es jemand besser past


----------



## Deleted 11825 (29. September 2004)

@FanatiX: Wo biste denn her?


@Frozen: Freitag fahr ich bereits...


----------



## Frozen125 (29. September 2004)

dan schau ich halt mal das jemand anders mit fähr oder ich fah alein.

muss sowiso meine bremse wieder reparieren.  
irgendwie mach ich meine bremse immer kaput.


----------



## Blauesocke (29. September 2004)

Morgen Gibts Extrem Vorbau Wechseln,
Am Freitag Extrem Neue Kurbeln anbauing

und dann am weekend mach ich alles wieder kaputt


----------



## FanatiX (30. September 2004)

@ czuk: saarbrücken/güdingen....an der alten saarschleuse...da wo auch das restaurant "zur saarschleuse" iss 
hehe wie günstig! ich fahr auch am freitag nochmal inne heimat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 11825 (30. September 2004)

Hey ein Saarländer - uns gibt's echt überall, nicht wahr?


----------



## Frozen125 (30. September 2004)

@blauesocke: dan können wir ja am weekend ne runde drehen oda?


----------



## FanatiX (30. September 2004)

hehe jupp uns gibts überall 
ab und zu muss man halt in die heimat und sachen wie urpils und "de gudde lyoner" importieren


----------



## Deleted 11825 (30. September 2004)

Jupp, oder mal 'nen Schwenker auf den Schwenker legen


----------



## Blauesocke (30. September 2004)

@Frozen - Gerne !!! Muss Mich nur an den ca 10 cm tieferen lenker gewöhnen


----------



## FanatiX (30. September 2004)

jo schwenker iss schlecht hier in der mietowhnung ohne garten....
"awwa dehemm mache mir nadierlisch noch user schwenker "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 11825 (1. Oktober 2004)

Ei joh! De Schwenker wird heit Aawend noch angeschmiss.


----------



## Blauesocke (1. Oktober 2004)

^^ lol 

Jan ? Fn ?

Frozen ? Fn ?


----------



## Frozen125 (1. Oktober 2004)

mir is des egal wohin wir fahren 
morgen wär mir am liebsten sol zwar nen bissel tropfeln aber egal.
fn wär scho luschtig.


heut muss ich mich erstmal abreagieren heut is mir der junior chef auf die **** gegangen. musste soga länger dbleiben und des wurde nicht als überstunden angerechnet so'n a****loch.


----------



## Blauesocke (1. Oktober 2004)

LOL - Ach ja....in ICQ bin ich Invis und hab dich noch net in der Visible list ) also einfach anschreiben...

ich geh mal kurz meine neuen kurbeln holen


----------



## Blauesocke (1. Oktober 2004)

Also Frozen - Ich muss noch Irgendwie meine Kurbel + Innenlager wechseln (Durfte net zum Freund) und dann können wir gehen


----------



## Blauesocke (2. Oktober 2004)

So.....wer geht morgen alles Mit Nach FN

- Ich
- Frozen
- Dirtjan
- Some Friends


----------



## Frozen125 (2. Oktober 2004)

wan geht ihr morgen?

kommt jan doch mit?


----------



## Blauesocke (2. Oktober 2004)

Hmmm stimmt der hat ja angeblich keine zeit... ich ruf dich einfach ab..aber ich denk so 13.00 uhr oder 14.00 uhr


----------



## dirtjan (2. Oktober 2004)

yo ich war au mit dabei! und ich sag nur eins single speed rulez


----------



## Blauesocke (2. Oktober 2004)

Aber Hallo ! (Hab ich auch dank Ihm^^)

Aber leider hats meine Sattelstange verissen, dann hab ich sie mir vieeel Tape wieder repariert (hat aber net lang gehalten)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Fire (3. Oktober 2004)

bist wohl einfach zu schwer für die sattelstütze?   


meine hats auch vor kurzem erst verissen  is aber da grad ein kumpel von mir gefahren ^^  http://xfire.snoboard-clan.de/bikeseite/gallery/bilder/Kaputt/sattelst%FCtze.jpg

neue sollte montag oder dienstag da sein


----------



## Blauesocke (3. Oktober 2004)

Ich will ja nix sagen aber meine ist auch genau an der selben stelle gebrochen wie deine

Amoba Sattelstangen Sucken ?







Meine Neue ist schon längst da 

aber so´n billig schrott mir nur einer schraube...hoffe das tus (7)


----------



## Blauesocke (3. Oktober 2004)

So, ich geh jetzt nach FN 

wenn jmd. kommen will wir (ich+frozen) sind im bikepark


----------



## X-Fire (3. Oktober 2004)

jop amoeba werd ich mir auch nie wieder kaufen...

meine war kein monat alt und max. 10 mal gefahren...

hab jetzt mal eine von da bomb bestellt. wenn die auch net hält, dann gibt es ärger


----------



## Deleted 11825 (3. Oktober 2004)

Wer kommt am Dienstag auf eine Runde Gehrenberg mit? 23 Grad und nur leichte Bewölkung sprechen für sich...


----------



## Blauesocke (3. Oktober 2004)

Da bin ich vielleicht dabei :-D

weis noch net ob da noch nen HR hab....because das ist kauptt und ich sollte es mal einschicken


----------



## FanatiX (3. Oktober 2004)

ach macht euch nix draus, mit euren sattelstützen...ich fahr einmal n bissl auf der straße, machn bunny hop, rutsch vom pedal ab, knall mitm arschbacken auf die kante vom sattel und knack isse futsch  
nach 2 mal schweissen war nix mehr drin, jetz hab ich ne neue und versuche nich mehr abzurutschen


----------



## Blauesocke (3. Oktober 2004)

Kauf dir Größere Pedalen oder gleich Klick


----------



## Frozen125 (4. Oktober 2004)

am di bin ich net dabei 
mein hinterrad ist auch kaput hat nen achter und höhenschlag  
und noch nen platen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FanatiX (4. Oktober 2004)

hör mir auf...klickis... da hau ich mich doch jedes mal an der mapel auf die fresse...nene das hab ich hinter mir 
größere pedale kommen auf jeden fall drauf, aber erstmal schauen das ich meinen pseudo-dämpfer wieder hinbekomm, irgendwie iss die schleifdichtung etwas hart geworden und macht jetzt komische geräusche beim federn...hört sich an wie blähungen, die leude kucken schon


----------



## Deleted 11825 (4. Oktober 2004)

@Blauesocke: Biste Morgen dabei? Ab wann kannst du? Bei mir würde 16:45 an der Esso Tanke gehen!

@Frozen: Das kommt davon, wenn man jede Stufe herunterdroppen muß    Jetzt weißt du auch, warum ich da 'nen Gang zurückschalte


----------



## Frozen125 (4. Oktober 2004)

@czuk: war ja nichtmal ne treppen sondern nen bach in fn am rathaus abs nicht ganz drüber geschaft =D


----------



## Blauesocke (4. Oktober 2004)

@ czuk - Öhmmmmm ich geh morgen vielleicht auch noch ne runde in dem komischen dirtpark da....


----------



## Deleted 11825 (5. Oktober 2004)

Dirtpark in FN? Dann wird's wohl nix mit der gemeinsamen Runde.


----------



## amok1 (5. Oktober 2004)

jo , am pfänder gibts viele strecken. aber es gab letztes wochenende stress, weil zwei so kleine pisser 2 wanderer umgehoizt haben. (die waren aus kressbronn , wenn die jemand kennt bitte namen posten).
eigentlich darf man gar nicht mehr fahren, aber kollegen und cih dürfen noch bis november rauf.     
bin nächstes we wieder oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauesocke (5. Oktober 2004)

czuk schrieb:
			
		

> Dirtpark in FN? Dann wird's wohl nix mit der gemeinsamen Runde.




nee nee der dirtpark in *Leimbach*

(neben der einzigen ampel)


----------



## Deleted 11825 (5. Oktober 2004)

Achso, na wenn du auch den Gehrenberg rauf fährst, können wir ja zumindest das Stück gemeinsam fahren. Danach werd ich dann wohl den Abgang machen. Der 'Dirtpark' in Leimbach war zumindest vor drei Wochen noch nicht der Rede wert...
 

Passt 16:45 für dich?


----------



## amok1 (5. Oktober 2004)

wie sind eigentlich die trails am gehrenberg so?? (länge , beschaffenheit, legal?, ...) 
und wie lang brauch ich zum gehrenberg von lindau aus?


----------



## Deleted 11825 (5. Oktober 2004)

Länge: je nach Trail zwischen wenigen hundert steilen Metern bis zu mehreren Kilometern schätze mal so 2.5 Kilometer für die längste Piste.
Beschaffenheit: eigentlich immer Waldboden, mal wurzelig, mal matschig, mal tunnelmäßig-schmal, mal angenehm breit.
Legal: ... sind sie mit Sicherheit nicht, zumindest die Interessanten   
Schwierigkeit: für jeden was dabei, ein paar recht lange und halbwegs flache Trails, sowie ein paar sehr steile Freifall-Trails. In der Mischung aber sehr abwechslungsreich, ganz nach Gusto und Tagesverfassung.


----------



## FanatiX (5. Oktober 2004)

@czuk: schonmal in ALSTING bzw SPICHERN gewesen?
dort gibts nen geilen trail, zur hälfte steil, zur anderen mässig...dort steht auchn alter wehrmachtspanzer als denkmal...dort gehts ziemlich steil so ne art serpentinen herunter, leider schotter, aber verdammt schnell 
die einzigste schotter-/asphalt-/waldpiste die ich mag 
sind wir damals an meinem geb.tag mit 50 runtergerast..


----------



## Blauesocke (5. Oktober 2004)

auch @ Czuk - Der Park ist zwar fertisch aber noch net sooo abgestimmt das es bounct und der boden ist alles andere als "speed gebend"

also am weekend ist er sicher cool


----------



## X-Fire (5. Oktober 2004)

also kann man in leimbach scho fahren?   is denn das ding schon freigegeben vom besitzer?   ich glaube ich werde mir das ding am wochenende auch mal anschauen gehen. 

nur ich hab angst bei den kleinen dingern zu weit zu springen


----------



## Deleted 11825 (6. Oktober 2004)

Hat von euch jemand schonmal 'nen Chainsuck gehabt? Kleiner Tip von mir; wenn sich das Blatt so richtig übelst samt Kette und Umwerfer festgefressen hat und die Kurbel kein Stück mehr vor oder zurück drehbar ist, wie es mir gestern ganz oben am Gehrenberg passiert ist, dann sollte man auf keinen Fall aus lauter Wut mit ganzer Kraft auf's Pedal treten  
Resultat: Mein mittleres Kettenblatt ist nun um ein Zahn ärmer, meine Kette gerissen und ich durfte nach Kluftern heimrollen    
Ich glaub so leise bin ich noch nie den Leimbach-Trail hinunter - so ganz ohne scheppernde Kette 

@Blauesocke: ich konnte mich bei meiner Testfahrt auch nicht mit dem Untergrund anfreunden, viel zu weich...


----------



## Blauesocke (6. Oktober 2004)

@ czuk - Der Park ist sicher Geil wenn der Boden nen Bisschen Härter ist....ich geh heut mal hin und berichte dann 

( ^^ Und keine Dummen Kiddies im Weg rumfahren )



Hat hier einer *BCDC* lieder ?


----------



## Blauesocke (7. Oktober 2004)

Ich bin jetzt mal wieder ne runde in FN (bikepark)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Fire (8. Oktober 2004)

war gestern mal kurz auf dem "dirtpark" in leimbach.  das ding ist ja mal sowas von mickrig , das macht keinen spass. beim größten hügel, kommste ja auch fast überhaupt nicht raus.  an tricks musste da garnicht denken


----------



## Deleted 11825 (8. Oktober 2004)

@X-Fire: Meine Rede! Ist zwar nett, dass da jemand schaufelt, aber in dieser Form ist der 'Park' nicht zu gebrauchen. Viel zu kurze Anfahrwege, viel zu weicher Untergrund, viel zu klein...


----------



## Blauesocke (8. Oktober 2004)

Also ich find den Park garnet mal schlecht....wenn man sich mal nen bisschen damit beschäftig und die "ideallinie" sucht kommt man über alle drüber...

die ersten beiden kicker....also die beiden großen sind doch voll kewl


----------



## X-Fire (8. Oktober 2004)

ja rumkommen tut man ja... nur wie ...

das ist nur ein drüber"fahren"  da man überhaupt nicht rausgekickt wird bei den teilen. der erste hügel müsste 2-3x so groß sein. dann wär er ok. der rest muss natürlich auch bisschen anders sein


----------



## Blauesocke (8. Oktober 2004)

Da muss man mal mit ner großen schaufel hin...

und die linke steilkurve muss länger sein


----------



## dirtjan (12. Oktober 2004)

der park is zu sehr gequescht!


----------



## X-Fire (12. Oktober 2004)

der ist insgesamt einfach zu klein. da kannste mit ner schaufel nix mehr anrichten   

müssen mal schauen ob wir nicht irgendwo nen platz finden wo wir uns selber was bauen könnten


----------



## Blauesocke (15. Oktober 2004)

*gg* hier iss ja gar nöx mähr lös.....

naja mit ner schaufel kann man die kickerwengistens bouncen lassen....


----------



## Deleted 11825 (15. Oktober 2004)

Tja, das liegt daran, dass ich mir neulich die Kette zerrissen habe und zu allem Übel noch 'nen Zahn vom Kettenblatt rausgeschlagen hab   
Muß erstmal auf Ersatzteile warten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Fire (15. Oktober 2004)

czuk schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, das liegt daran, dass ich mir neulich die Kette zerrissen habe und zu allem Übel noch 'nen Zahn vom Kettenblatt rausgeschlagen hab
> Muß erstmal auf Ersatzteile warten...



kette is doch in 2min wieder zusammen und wenn nur 1  zahn fehlt, dann merkst das überhaupt nicht


----------



## Deleted 11825 (16. Oktober 2004)

Kette hat aber schon 1500 km runter, die wird jetzt gewechselt, dazu brauch ich logischerweise erstmal 'ne Kette und Werkzeug.   
Das mit dem Zahn wollt ich auch erstmal ausprobieren, direkt 'ne neue Kurbel werd ich mir bestimmt nicht kaufen, bei den Preisen....


----------



## X-Fire (16. Oktober 2004)

czuk schrieb:
			
		

> Kette hat aber schon 1500 km runter, die wird jetzt gewechselt, dazu brauch ich logischerweise erstmal 'ne Kette und Werkzeug.
> Das mit dem Zahn wollt ich auch erstmal ausprobieren, direkt 'ne neue Kurbel werd ich mir bestimmt nicht kaufen, bei den Preisen....



neues kettenblatt reicht 

naja  wenn deine kette alt ist und deine ritzel auch, dann isses doch noch ok. alte ritzel machen ne neue kette eh wieder schnell kaputt


----------



## Deleted 11825 (16. Oktober 2004)

Ab wann sind denn Ritzel alt? Meine haben jetzt wie gesagt so 1500 km runter. Ich dachte die halten noch ein wenig....
Das Kettenblatt sollte noch gehen, danke für den Hinweis, stimmt, die kriegt man auch einzeln.


----------



## X-Fire (16. Oktober 2004)

also auch ne kette sollte bisschen  mehr als 1500km aushalten   sonst dürfte ich ja scho jedes halbes jahr kette wechseln


----------



## X-Fire (16. Oktober 2004)

da fällt mir grad noch was ein.

was suchst denn für ein kettenblatt?   ich hätte ein neues  44er  xt kettenblatt übrig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 11825 (16. Oktober 2004)

44? Das ist das Große, nicht wahr? Ich brauch ein 32/33'er wenn überhaupt. Aber erstmal teste ich, wie ich ohne den Zahn klarkomme. Austauschen kann ich dann ja immer noch. Danke trotzdem.


----------



## X-Fire (16. Oktober 2004)

das ist die anzahl der zähne 

wenn du 3 kettenblätter hast, dann ist das größte normal ein 44iger. 

meistens ist es 22 beim kleinen,  32 beim mitleren und 44 beim großen.  (ist so z.b. bei den xt kurbeln )


----------



## Deleted 11825 (16. Oktober 2004)

Schon klar das mit den Zähnen


----------



## X-Fire (2. November 2004)

fahrt ihr eigentlich noch oder gefällt euch das wetter nemme? nur weil man hier nix mehr liest 

war letztes mal am freitag oben und naja was soll man sagen. es war schlammig  aber trotzdem noch gut fahrbar. war schon schlimmer


----------



## Deleted 11825 (3. November 2004)

Ich war letzte Woche in Urlaub, davor wartete ich auf meine Kette und dann wollte selbige erstmal montiert werden...
Werktags wird's für mich nun schon zu spät bzw. zu früh dunkel, wenn dann an den Wochenenden und da war meistens schlechtes Wetter   
Evtl. dieses WE oder in zwei Wochen mal wieder. 
Ansonsten riechts verdammt nach Saisonpause


----------



## Frozen125 (3. November 2004)

wenn dieses we wer fährt wär ich dabei


----------



## Deleted 11825 (4. November 2004)

@Frozen: Samstag, 13 Uhr Esso tanke?

Es soll allerdings recht kühl werden mit 10 Grad *brrr*


----------



## X-Fire (4. November 2004)

czuk schrieb:
			
		

> @Frozen: Samstag, 13 Uhr Esso tanke?
> 
> Es soll allerdings recht kühl werden mit 10 Grad *brrr*




wenn ihr euch bewegt wird euch schon warm 

ich fahr immer noch mit kurzer hose und halt schienbeinschützer an.  und t-shirt pulli, da wird einem auch noch ordentlich warm drunter !


----------



## Deleted 11825 (4. November 2004)

kurze Hosen? Ist aber gar nicht gesund für die Knie/Gelenke    Obwohl, du hast ja noch die Schoner an.


----------



## Frozen125 (5. November 2004)

ok 13.00 an der esso 

komm etwas später der zug kommt erst um 13.10 an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amok1 (15. November 2004)

hey @ blauesocke: wie komm ich jetzt von markdorf nach leimbach in den wald???


----------



## X-Fire (15. November 2004)

auch wenn ich wieder net gemeint war ^^

am besten mal den berg hoch   also immer hoch bis zum Gehrenberg Turm. kann man nicht verfehlen. wenn man dann von dem die ganz steile straße von "Allerheiligen" ( sind 1-2 Häuser ) runterfährt und dann ca. in der mitte nach links in nen feldweg reinfährt, dann ist man schon fast druff  nur noch bisschen gerade aus und schon bist im wald und da fängt auch die strecke gleich an. 

Ist aber mitlerweile sehr rutschig und ein paar bauwerke sollten mal wieder gecheckt werden und ausgebessert werden. die strecke kann man normal schon ziemlich schnell runterfahren, aber da musste die strecke ganz genau kennen, aber dann macht es erst richtig spass   aber berg hoch ist einiges 

fahr am besten mit einem der die strecke schon kennt. dann verfehlste auch nix  mitlerweile weiss ja jeder wo die ist.


----------



## amok1 (15. November 2004)

oder ich fahr se zweimal! 

du meinst schon die leimbach trails?


wie heisst der nächste bahnhof dort?


----------



## X-Fire (16. November 2004)

markdorf   und dann einfach so lange berg hoch biste beim turm bist.  klar es gibt noch bessere wege nach oben, wie z.b. durch den wald in leimbach, aber das ist schwieriger zu erklären


wie alt bist du denn? hab zwar gerade keinen dhiller mehr, aber am berg fahr ich schon noch ein paar mal, wenn es das wetter zulässt


----------



## amok1 (18. November 2004)

ich bin 18 (werd im februar 19..)


----------



## Deleted 11825 (18. November 2004)

Heieiei, da zähle ich mit meinen 25 wohl zu den Greisen in dieser Runde. Schon komisch das Altersverhältniss am Gehrenberg;
jede Menge Teenies, ein paar Volljährige, aber kaum einer über 20. Wo bleiben meine Altersgenossen? Sind die etwa schon alle tot? *schockiert*


----------



## amok1 (18. November 2004)

wenn ich komm, komm ich mit 2 kollegen , die über 20 sind.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (18. November 2004)

Yipeeh!


----------



## X-Fire (18. November 2004)

och da gibt es genügend die älter sind und auch fahren   man muss se nur kennen. diese haben halt leider nicht so oft zeit wie die jüngeren.  ferien sind halt z.b. scho was feines.. bei schönem wetter jeden tag fahren 

aber die hauptgruppe, die auch nach dem wohl der strecke sich kümmert ist 17-18. 

februar endlich 18 

freu mich schon auf nächste saison. endlich wieder nen dhiller und wird wieder richtig gas gegeben, aber obwohl man mitm hardtail garnicht soviel langsamer ist.. ist nur anstrengender für die arme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amok1 (23. November 2004)

also , ich will am WE mit nen paar kollegen an die leimbach trails:

wir fahren von lindau mit dem zug nach friedrichshafen und von dort nach markdorf.

aber wie kommen wir zu den trails? (könntet ihr mir bitte eine detailierte beschreibung geben????)  


danke


----------



## X-Fire (23. November 2004)

ok  ich versuch mal a wegbeschreibung zu schreiben  kann dir aber nur die einfachste sagen, weil der beste weg zum hochfahren ist bisschen komplizierter zu erklären und man sollte sich ein wenig auskennen.

zu der strecke sollte ich noch sagen dass ein kleines stück gerade aufgrund im weg liegender bäume nicht befahrbar ist,  is aber nur a kleiner abhang vor nem schotter zwischen stück.  danach geht es übriges rechts weiter, aber das wirste scho sehen. 


also ihr kommt in markdorf an.  dann  erstmall richtung bahnschranken. da rechts und solange geradeausfahren bis ihr in der stadtmitte seit.  ist kurz nach ner größeren kreuzung. dann kommt ne abknickende vorhfahrtsstraße nach links und da fahrt ihr rechts hoch und folgt der straße.  da kommt dann auch bald a kleine fahrbahnverengung durch dicht aneineander stehenden häuser. diese Straße folgt ihr jetzt ziemlang lange  links sollte irgendwann mal ein tennisplatz sein, aber immer noch weiter hoch  bisschen oberhalb vom tennisplatz wird es wieder gerade  und dann kommt a linkskurve und es geht wieder steil nach oben.  und in dieser  steigung geht ungefähr in der mitte n feldweg nach rechts ab.  da reinfahren und bis in wald folgen. und wald dann anlauf nehmen und in der kurve rechts rein und dann der strecke folgen 

je nach ausdauer und kraft werdet ihr in ca. 40-60min oben sein  

ihr werdet dann in leimbach rauskommen. wenn ihr da rauskommt und dann rechts fährt und an der hauptstraße wieder rechts kommt ihr wieder richtung markdorf.  nur zur orientierung.


wenn ich am wochenende net weg wäre, wär ich grad mitgekommen. dann hätten wir auch in leimbach hochfahren können.


viel spass.  ich kenn leider den zustand der strecke nicht, da ich schon seit fast nem monat nicht mehr dort gefahren bin.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (23. November 2004)

@X-Fire: 40-60 Minuten? Ich mach's in 20-30


----------



## X-Fire (23. November 2004)

czuk schrieb:
			
		

> @X-Fire: 40-60 Minuten? Ich mach's in 20-30



ich brauch von Bermatingen bis zur Schlucht oben 40min, wenn ich mich anstrenge 

mit meinem alten cc bike hab ich auch mal nur 30min von bermatingen gebraucht, aber mit nem downhiller macht das niemand so schnell 

aber laut seinem profil hat er halt kein cc bike  das ist dann scho ein bisschen  anstrengender


----------



## Frozen125 (23. November 2004)

aber auch nur wenn ich nicht dabei bin 
sonst brauchen wir 30-50 min


----------



## amok1 (24. November 2004)

ic hab scho nen cc´ler , aber meine passion ist dass d´hillen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guerilla01 (27. November 2004)

Hi Leute,
Ich hab hier ne Karte gefunden, wo ich so nach eurer Beschreibung den Leimbach Trail find. Die Strecke am Turm, links von der Rutsche bin ich schonmal gefahren, aber den anderen Trail kenn ich noch net. Wär net, wenn jemand, der sich auskennt, auf der Karte mal die weg markiert und evtl. auch irgendwelche Northshores.

Gruss, Chris


----------



## Muhhhhhhh (30. November 2004)

ich hab die karte fertig ^^   aber wie bring ich sie hier rein??? ^^


----------



## Muhhhhhhh (30. November 2004)

habs rausgefunden ^^
also

wenn man die strasse an der Panzerwiese 

[EDIT: an der blau gepunkteten strecke is rechts runter der hügel (Panzerwiese) und das braune is noch en komischer hang an dem man vorbeikommt]

hochfährt, kommt man irgendwann zum allerheiligsten (net zu dem ^^... zu dem andern...)^

[EDIT : Man kann natürlich auch den weg hier nehmen ^^ .
das is dann kürzer. Aber oben is en Parkplatz ^^]

naja und dann muss man weiter fahren bis man zu 2 wegen kommt die nach rechts gehen.

Dann muss man den nehmen, der als erstes nach rechts verläuft.

den fährt man dann auch ne wiele lang NIE ABBIEGEN !!

Das ding is wie ein Kreis...

irgendwann kommt man an einen Anstieg und da immer noch weiter, bis man reifenspuren sieht ^^

EDIT: die stelle dürfte irgendwo bei dem grünen bollen sein ^^



und dann is ja wohl klar wolang odeR?? ^^


*ichhabnurpaintundkeineprofessionellebildbearbeitungssoftwaresorry^^*


----------



## X-Fire (30. November 2004)

bisschen stressig oder?  der obere teil vom trail ist ja eh fürn arsch. den fährt niemand mehr.

 vor allerheiligen bei der steigung rechts einbiegen und immer gerade aus und in den wald.  anlauf nehmen und rechts in die kurve rein


----------



## Muhhhhhhh (30. November 2004)

ham wir noch nie ausprobiert ^^


aber wenn man mitm auto hochfährt ...


da is en parkplatz ^^


----------



## Deleted 11825 (30. November 2004)

Ich finde den Oberen Teil durchaus interessant. Der geht mächtig auf die Kondition wenn man flott durch will. Und wenn alles zugewachsen ist, kommt richtiges Dschungel-Feeling auf, dank der tunnelartig zugewuchterten Vegetation.


----------



## Muhhhhhhh (30. November 2004)

das mag sein ^^

aber als ich des lezte mal da durch bin, hats mir die beine an den brennesseln und Dornsträuchern zerfetzt ^^

[EDIT : aber nu hab ich ja Protektoren ^^]


----------



## Frozen125 (30. November 2004)

der obere teil is ab und zu ganz lustig aber die matschlöcher da sind scheise


----------



## Muhhhhhhh (30. November 2004)

@Frozen    
haste jezt endlich dein ToXic??


oder was auch immer? ^


wenn net wann bekommste es??


[EDIT : JUCHU  ^^  ne neue seite ^^]


----------



## X-Fire (1. Dezember 2004)

mit nem cc bike ist der obere teil noch einigermaßen ok, aber mit ner größeren maschine bist ja danach scho schlapp     man bekommt außerdem wenn man die runde net fährt viel mehr schwung .  wollte heute eigentlich fahren und jetzt pisst es scho wieder 

einzig gutes.. jahresende rückt näher und dann kann ich mir wieder nen dhiller leisten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frozen125 (5. Dezember 2004)

ne hab mein neues bike noch nicht 
hab es wenn ich geld hab


----------



## Deleted 11825 (5. Dezember 2004)

Wenn ich Geld hätt, hätt ich auch so viel   
Warst du schon boarden, @frozen125?


----------



## Frozen125 (7. Dezember 2004)

boarden war ich am letzten we war ganz lustig

am geld verdienen liegt es bei mir ja nicht aber am geld sparen


----------



## Deleted 11825 (7. Dezember 2004)

Guuute Antwort


----------



## Muhhhhhhh (7. Dezember 2004)

hat die Karte was gebracht ^??


----------



## guerilla01 (8. Dezember 2004)

ja klar jetzt weis ich wo ich hin muss, vielen Dank!!


----------



## Freerider88 (15. Dezember 2004)

Würd jemand am Freitag mitkommen weil so zu zweit wirds schon schnell Langweilig. Bin praktisch Local (kluftern) und mir ist der Gehrenberg bestens bekannt vor allem Leimbach könnte ich glaub fast blind fahren!


----------



## Deleted 11825 (15. Dezember 2004)

Kluftern? Du auch? 

Wo wohnste denn genau? Ich in der Markdorfer Straße 20.

Kann aber am Fr leider nicht, um nicht zu sagen, kann dieses Jahr nicht mehr  

Nächstes Jahr können wir aber gerne was starten, fahre selber auch recht häufig den Leimbachtrail.


----------



## Muhhhhhhh (15. Dezember 2004)

was haltet ihr von nem Silvester biken?

also  gehrenberg hoch und runter ^^

..:hne licht::.. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amok1 (16. Dezember 2004)

ich komm am samstag  vielleiht mit nem kollegn oder zewi.


----------



## X-Fire (16. Dezember 2004)

ich war letztes wochenende am berg.

kann euch wirklich nicht empfehlen zurzeit dort zu fahren.  die ganzen holzkicker sind so spiegelglatt, dass man die eigentlich garnet fahren kann und der teil nach dem großen kicker bis zum kiesweg ist net befahrbar, da dort umgeholzt wurde.

fahr da wirklich zurzeit lieber in der stadt...


----------



## Freerider88 (16. Dezember 2004)

@czuk:Ich komm eigentlich aus Efrizweiler
@X-Fire: kennst die Umfahrung mit dem fetten neuen Drop noch nicht einfach vor dem großen Kicker links runter(ca. 100m vor dem Kicker).
Da sieht man einen großen Drop und danach kommt noch ein kleinerer únd dann muss man noch auf einem 10cm Brett übern Bach fahren.
Da kommt man ein Stück vor dem alten Weg auf dem Kiesweg raus aber lohnt sich echt der fette Drop ist echt hart...


----------



## X-Fire (16. Dezember 2004)

huch  ne das hab ich letztes mal garnicht gesehen. bin in letzter zeit fast nicht mehr am berg gewesen,  da mir mein richtiges gerät gebrochen ist. 

wie hoch ist denn der drop ?  bin nur noch mitm hardtail unterwegs jetzt und größere drops gehen so in die gelenke    und bitte kein flat drop  

dann werd ich wohl wieder am wochenende fast vorbeischauen müssen


ich hab scho lang nen höheren drop gesucht. werd mich nächstes jahr wieder bemühen wenn ich n neuen dhiller hab.

@freerider

ich weiss wer du bist *g* 10te klasse in markdorf?


----------



## Freerider88 (16. Dezember 2004)

Ja genau 10te Klasse
Der Drop ist so 1,50hoch aber man springt über ne Kante und dann is´ts richtig steil also so insgesamt bestimmt 2-2.5m
-Wer bist du?


----------



## X-Fire (16. Dezember 2004)

ok  hört sich gut an, auch wenn ich unter nem rießen drop was anderes vorstelle   

ok bei der höhe kann ich das ja auch gut mitm hardtail springen wenn die landung passt 


spring so sachen aber nie ins flat.. mein letzter größerer sprung mit meinem giant ac war ein sprung aus bisschen mehr als 2m  höhe ins flat. wollte schauen ob ich so weit komm... und habs geschafft... war a scheiss idee


bin auch in markdorf auf der schule. 12te


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider88 (17. Dezember 2004)

Ja wenn de mit richtig speed drüber möbelst dann sind es bestimmt auch 3-3.5 Meter aber nach meiner Schätzung (kann ich echt nicht gut) kommt man dem Flat glaub ich adnn schon wieder richtig nahe.
Und wenn man davotr steht ist er schon echt richtig dicke, und die Anfahrt ist auch nicht die einfachste erstens LAub und noch nicht ausgefahren und zweitens meiner Empfindung ein bissle Steil ist aber noch gut fahrbar habs aber gerne Flacher


----------



## powerbiker88 (17. Dezember 2004)

Servus Leute, 
der drop ist 2 m hoch, da man aber in einen ziemlich steilen hang springt, fliegt man so ca. 4 m runter. 
Falls jemand von euch bock hat mit beim bauen zu helfen, meldet euch einfach. Anfang nächsten jahres fangen wir wieder richtig an und bauen auch ein paar schwierigere sachen.


----------



## X-Fire (17. Dezember 2004)

jippie  endlich bauen auch andere etwas.  aber bitte lasst die alten sachen stehen und reisst net alles ein, nur um an holz zu kommen.

sollten mal nen bauplan erstellen bevor jeder nur rumbaut *g*

also ich kann scho helfen beim bauen. bin in ferien bei gutem wetter so gut wie jeden tag am berg 


man muss nur aufpassen, dass es nicht wieder nen zeitungsartikel darüber gibt und das bauwerk abgerissen wird....


----------



## powerbiker88 (19. Dezember 2004)

find ich echt cool das du mit helfen willst. wir bringen immer unser eigenes holz mit. wir haben noch nie irgenwelche anderen sachen auseinandergebaut. wenn wir wieder bauen gehen, meld ich mich nochmal.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (19. Dezember 2004)

@X-Fire: Zeitungsartikel? Hast du den noch? Wann wurde abgerissen, schon länger her?


----------



## X-Fire (19. Dezember 2004)

also der bekannteste zeitungsartikel war wegen ner brücke die über ne schlucht ging   die war bei der alten dh strecke.  rechts von der rutsche runter und dann wieder ganz links rüber. die is ziemlich verwachsen und kaputt mitlerweile  fahren kannst die fast nemme.

hab ihn aber leider nicht mehr.


dann gabs mal noch nen artikel wegen ner wippe die bisschen höher angebracht wurde, aber glaub nie fertig gestellt wurde.


----------



## Burki-MS (20. Dezember 2004)

Hi,
geht jemand von Euch am 23. od. 25.12. biken. Bin zu Besuch in RV und suche jemanden mit Ortskenntnissen der Lust auf 2-3 Std. CC-mäßiges biken hat irgendwo im weiteren Umkreis von RV. Mittlere Kondition. Kontakt über 0172-2745222 (hab in RV ab dem 22. wahrscheinlich keinen Internetzugang).
Gruß Burkhard


----------



## Muhhhhhhh (23. Dezember 2004)

so ^^ ich bin dann mal bei meiner coolen oma ^^

komm dann so in 5 tagen wieder ^^
und dann werden die geschenke eingefahren ^^


----------



## OldDirtyPhil (24. Dezember 2004)

Woa geil endlich gleichgesinnte. ich komm aus Überlingen und bin n paar mal am gehrenberg gefahren doch der trail is schuld das ich mein 500euro bike nach 4 wochen verkauft hab. Beim bauen wären ich und 2 kumpels auch dabei. ich mach zivi in nem sägewerk und kann gutes holz besorgen. 
frohes fest noch 
hoffe man sieht sich im neuen Jahr
phil


----------



## Deleted 11825 (24. Dezember 2004)

@OldDirtyPhil: Coole Sache mit dem Holz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powerbiker88 (30. Dezember 2004)

tach leute, 
ich hab da mal ne frage: was macht ihr eigentlich an silvester? ich und noch 2 freunde wissen nämlich noch nicht, was wir machen sollen oder wohin wir gehen sollen. egal was, hauptsache saufen . ihr habt nicht zufällig ne idee wo man am besten hingehen kann?


----------



## OldDirtyPhil (31. Dezember 2004)

Keine Ahnung . 
ich weiß an Silvester auch nie was ich machen soll. Meist klärt sich das so gegen acht uhr abends . Das einzigste was immer klar geht is ordentlich einen druff machen, egal wo!

Mein Tipp: Freunde ,Bier ,Schnaps und wenns klappt nochn paar Mädels

wenn das schonmal da is klärt sich der rest von aleine


----------



## OldDirtyPhil (1. Januar 2005)

Frohes neues Jahr an alle Mitglieder.
Wie siehts denn aus mit guten Vorsetzen?
Ich hab erst einen: Mehr Biken


----------



## Muhhhhhhh (3. Januar 2005)

sorry, aber ich ahb alle übern haufen geworfen... ^^


----------



## Muhhhhhhh (3. Januar 2005)

@ OldDirtyPhil wieso hast du dein bike verkauft? ^^


----------



## OldDirtyPhil (6. Januar 2005)

Des war ein Giant terrago. Als wir aber am Gehrenberg waren und die kleinsten Kicker gefahren sind hatte ich angst das ich es kaputt mach. Ich will aber unbedingt auch die fetten Kicker fahren und nach Todtnau....
Da hab ichs lieber verkauft.


----------



## X-Fire (6. Januar 2005)

und weist schon was du kaufen willst?

hätte bald wahrscheinlich paar teile zu verkaufen. Giant Ac, Junior T, Single Track Laufradsatz


----------



## powerbiker88 (6. Januar 2005)

servus,
hat zufällig jemand von euch ne PlayStation 2 zu verkaufen? wenn ja, schreibt einfach hier rein.


----------



## Muhhhhhhh (6. Januar 2005)

@powerbiker88  	 ich hab nen nintendo 64 


@X-Fire  Preisliste ? ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Fire (7. Januar 2005)

kann ich erst sagen wenn ich meinen rahmen wieder vom hersteller habe  alter is ja gerissen und bekomm jetzt bald den ersatzrahmen. kann nur nicht sagen ob komplett neu oder nur hauptrahmen neu  preis wohl zwischen 500-800. Kommt ganz drauf an was alles neu dran ist. Neu kostet der 1499 

Junior T und Laufradsatz kann ich erst verkaufen wenn ich weiss, was für ne neue Gabel ich mir kaufe  Erstmal bau ich die Junior T noch in den neuen Rahmen, weil das Geld wohl doch net ganz reicht um alles gleichzeitig zu kaufen  

Sonst Gabel so um die 280 und Laufradsatz 80 ?  Hab mir da aber noch keine Gedanken gemacht


----------



## Muhhhhhhh (7. Januar 2005)

hört sich doch erstma gut an ^^

aber ich hab immoment eh kein geld ^^ also was solls?


----------



## OldDirtyPhil (9. Januar 2005)

Ich habe ein super Angebot für ein Session 77 von Trek und wenn das doch nicht klappt, kauf ich mir eventuell ein Big Mountain 2. Das is extrem fett  .


----------



## OldDirtyPhil (9. Januar 2005)

War am Freitag mal beim Trübenbacher in Markdorf. Der hat mir erzählt, das bei Konstanz irgend was dickeres gebaut wird, dass nicht einmal ganz illegal ist. Soll mit Northshores und Drops und so sein.
Außerdem war da am Samstag ne Party(beim Trübenbacher) und der DJ weis was da in Konstanz abgeht. Am Mo. geh ich nochmal hin, vieleicht hat er dann schon mehr erfahren.
Weiß von euch jemand was da in Konstanz abgeht? des hat mich schon heiß gemacht da mal hinzufetzen  .


----------



## OldDirtyPhil (14. Januar 2005)

Wer hat lust am Sonntag ein bichen was zu bauen?   
Hab ne rampe die ich aufstellen wollt. is aber schwer da war n bischen hilfe net schlecht. außerdem hab ich kein plan wo ich se hinpacken soll.  
uhrzeit wäre dann halt noch Verhandlungssache


----------



## dirtjan (16. Januar 2005)

meinst du heut? wo wohnst du denn?? ich in markdorf wo würdest du die den hinstellen wollen??

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldDirtyPhil (16. Januar 2005)

Ich meinte schon heut. 
Aber dann halt nächstes Wochenende wenn wetter gut is. Wollt se irgendwo bei der üblichen strecke aufbaun. Is 70 hoch 120 lang 50 breit und hat vorn und hinten ne auffahrt. Gut platziert isse sicher ganz ok.

Also dann vieleicht nächstes wochenende

mfg phil


----------



## X-Fire (16. Januar 2005)

wenn du lust hast,  kannst mal a bild davon reinstellen 


ach und hab jetzt wirklich nen nagelneuen giant AC rahmen  mit 165mm Federweg zu verkaufen *g*


----------



## OldDirtyPhil (16. Januar 2005)

Ich versuchs, des teil steht gerad beim freund.


----------



## powerbiker88 (17. Januar 2005)

ich würde auch mit helfen. musst halt früh genug bescheid sagen, wann und wo wir uns treffen. ich bring dann noch ein paar leute mit. 
christian


----------



## OldDirtyPhil (18. Januar 2005)

Am Samstag wärs gut, da wir da eh mal zum Truebenbacher wollten. 
Wie wärs wenn wir uns gleich auch da in der Nähe treffen, von unten kann man auch gut an die Strecke. 
Uhrzeit so ab 13.30. 
  Andere Vorschläge ?    Sonntag würd sonst auch gehn


----------



## dirtjan (19. Januar 2005)

also wenns wetter mitspielt gern also sams 13.30


----------



## OldDirtyPhil (19. Januar 2005)

Ok. falls wetter ******* is schaun wir halt obs sonntag geht.

Also: Samstag 13.30 Trübenbacher

Falls einer von euch nen Klappspaten hat, unbedingt mitbringen.


----------



## Frozen125 (20. Januar 2005)

würde auch mithelfen

sa 13.30 wär ok

wo is der Trübenbacher??


----------



## X-Fire (20. Januar 2005)

an der einzigen ampel  in leimbach  *g*


dann baut mal was schönes   aber bitte hoch und mit guter landung 


btw:  der neue drop... der wird bald noch versetzt, da er einfach zu einfach ist


----------



## powerbiker88 (20. Januar 2005)

Ok, samstag 13.30. ich bring noch ein paar andere mit. treffen wir uns vor dem laden vom Trübenbacher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldDirtyPhil (20. Januar 2005)

Von Markdorf richtung ravensburg. nach 1km kommt Leimbach dann an der Ampel links.Gelbes haus nicht zu Übersehen.

Säge,Hammer und nägel wären gut, ich bring Holz mit.


----------



## X-Fire (20. Januar 2005)

och nimmt doch bitte schrauben und nen akkuschrauber mit.  glaubt mir das hält viel besser und wenn man das ding später umbauen muss, kann man es leicht wieder demontieren.


hey wenn ihr am rumbauen seit, könntet ihr die auffahrt vom matschkicker wieder reparieren    das ding wurde gut gebaut, aber war zu steil und wurde jetzt abgeflacht und die abflachung ist total am arsch.  da verliert man viel zu viel schwung und muss sich voll konzentrieren und dann klappen tricks nemme 

(ist der letzte größere sprung vor dem neuen drop. hoff ihr wisst was ich mein. is so in der mitte der strecke )


bevor ihr großartig neue sachen baut, lieber die alten reparieren *g*    ganz oben nach dem wurzelstück kommen ja 2 "kicker"  ( halt über umgefallene baumstämme) und beim 2ten ist auch das gerüst eingebrochen 



wäre cool wenn das auch mal andere reparieren können. früher waren es immer die gleichen die alles reparieren und bauen mussten und alle anderen sind einfach nur gefahren  


wenn ihr was baut, macht bilder *g*    ach und am samstag bin ich vielleicht selber noch auf der strecke... also vielleicht sieht man sich.  aber fürs wochenende ist schnee angesagt...


edit:  mir ist noch was eingefallen, das man machen muss.. und zwar die mulde nach dem drop auffüllen. ich weiss zwar net was andere da haben, aber viele können nemme bremsen und machen nen abgang übern lenker an der stelle. ich hatt noch nie probleme.. aber wenn er erhöht wird, isses kein fehler


----------



## dirtjan (21. Januar 2005)

wäre fett wenn das wetter mitspielt


----------



## powerbiker88 (21. Januar 2005)

servus,
ich kann doch nicht kommen. mein bike ist noch kaputt. wenn teuscher das neue teil morgen vormittag noch bekommt, hol ich es und bau es gleich an. dann komm ich noch nach. ich weiß aber noch nicht ob es klappt. wenn nicht, sehen wir uns ein anderes mal.


----------



## Muhhhhhhh (22. Januar 2005)

löl ^^

der Teuscher und seine Verspätungen *g*

aber dafür macht ers gut ;P


----------



## X-Fire (22. Januar 2005)

teuscher und gut??? 

sorry aber das ist ne rießen pfeife. leider gibt es hier in der gegend fast keinen kompetenten bike laden. deswegen bestell ich auch nur im internet und mach alles selbst... dem würd ich mein bike net anvertrauen.

bei dem würd ich höchstens n schaltzug und a hülle kaufen *g*


----------



## Deleted 11825 (22. Januar 2005)

Was für Probleme hattest du den mit dem Teuscher?

Ich finde den Laden soweit spitze und konnte bisher keine Probleme feststellen...

Der hat uns sogar mal im Vorraus ein paar Teile mitgegeben, da wir grad kein Geld da hatten...


----------



## X-Fire (23. Januar 2005)

habt ihr denn gestern was gebaut?  war heut fahren und hab nur ein mini ding entdeckt *g* das hatt sich mal net gelohnt.

zum teuscher: nicht nur ich hab mit dem schlechte erfahrungen gemacht. jeder meiner kumpels kann dir ne story erzählen  wollt mal ne teleskop sattelstütze. hat gemeint er ruft mich an wenn er genaueres weiss. nach 2 wochen hab ich wieder angerufen und er wusste von nix mehr.

von den überteuerten preisen will ich garnicht erst sprechen. ne deore kassette für 45  aber das ist ja fast normal in normalen läden.


----------



## powerbiker88 (23. Januar 2005)

@ X-Fire: ich weiß ja nicht was du hast, aber ich hatte auch noch nie probleme mit dem Teuscher. 


was macht ihr nächstes wochenende? wir können uns ja alle mal am samstag oder sonntag treffen und den ganzen tag biken gehen. wär doch fett, wenn mal richtig viele leute auf dem gehrenberg sind und man nicht immer nur zu zweit oder zu dritt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 11825 (23. Januar 2005)

Keine Angst, das wird im Sommer noch oft genug sein, dass wir uns am Leimbachtrail begegnen werden. Dort wimmelt es in der Saison geradezu von Bikern


----------



## OldDirtyPhil (24. Januar 2005)

Ja, des mini-ding hab ich noch schnell zusammengeschustert damit ich überhaupt was hatte. des andere konnten wir leider net mitbringen,kommt aber noch. 
Wenn mal wieder wetter is fahr ich nochmal hin mit schaufel und so und setz mal das alte zeug in stand. Sag dann mal noch bescheid.

Der Trubenbacher is ganz gut find ich. Preise sind Ok. Lieferzeit auch. und einiges zum freireiten.


----------



## X-Fire (24. Januar 2005)

bei deinem ding landet man übrigens im flat unten ^^


also wenn du das nächste mal was bauen willst, melde dich. vielleicht haben wir auch zeit hier. haben schon einige Ideen gehabt und werden auch bald wieder ne große bauaktion starten und da brauchen wir jeden mann.


für das größere bauwerk das nach deinem kleinen ding kommt, haben wir ne ganze woche gebraucht  hätten wir gewusst,dass das so einfach wird, hätten wir es größer gebaut


----------



## Petterson (25. Januar 2005)

servus!
Noch ne kleine anmerkung zum thema teuscher,
Der ist nämlich echt ziemlich cool, und der beste bike händler weit und breit! 
Auserdem co-spnsort er mich und meine kumpels!
Lake-Riders-United! Schon mal von denen gehört?
Also dann,
Ride Free!
Gruß Chris


----------



## X-Fire (25. Januar 2005)

nö sagt mir nix

hat der ne homepage? 


komisch ist aber, dass jeder der den teuscher scho länger kennt ihn nicht mag und meidet. 

und das co-sponsoring... wahrscheilich 15% wie der mtb-gehrenberg verein?  also ich bekomm das zeugs im internet trotzdem noch um einiges billiger als beim teuscher mit den 15%


----------



## dirtjan (26. Januar 2005)

ich will nichts sagen aber name is sau geil gecovert lake rider united :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz: 

raucht erst mal einen da fällt euch mal ein besserer name ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 11825 (26. Januar 2005)

X-Fire schrieb:
			
		

> nö sagt mir nix
> 
> hat der ne homepage?
> 
> ...



Das ist aber auch nicht fair! Du darfst reine Online-Versender nicht mit Läden um die Ecke vergleichen. Schau dir dazu mal die Diskussionen hier im Forum an, wurde nicht zum ersten mal angesprochen das Thema...
Klar kannste alles im Netz bestellen, dann bleib aber auch vom Händler fern, wenn du mal deine online gekaufte Felge neu einspeichen willst, oder die online gekauften Fahrwerkselemente gewartet haben möchtest. Ist alles ein Geben und Nehmen aus meiner Sicht; ich möchte nicht soweit gehen und sagen das es eine Frage der sozialen Kompetenz ist.


----------



## X-Fire (26. Januar 2005)

ja is mir schon klar, dass ein kleiner händler net mit nem online shop mithalten kann vom preis. aber soviel bringt das co-sponsoring auch wieder nicht. ich hab einfach ne abneigung gegen den laden und net gegen kleine bike läden 


ach und der namen... ich hab unsere homepage damals im sommer zum spass lake-rider genannt  


btw: felge einspeichen bekomm ich selber auch noch hin, gabel warten auch und dämpfer muss eh zum hersteller geschickt werden


----------



## powerbiker88 (28. Januar 2005)

der name ist ja eigentlich nicht gecovert, aber auch egal.
woher sollen wir denn wissen, dass ihr irgendwann mal ne homepage so genannt habt?


----------



## dirtjan (9. Februar 2005)

es soll mal wieder gutes wetter werden ansonsten flipp ich noch aus


----------



## Deleted 11825 (9. Februar 2005)

Hehe, ich glaub da leidet jemand unter Bike-Entzug   
Seh's optimistisch. Der Februar ist schon halb rum und wenn der vorbei ist, kommt schon der Frühling.


----------



## X-Fire (9. Februar 2005)

was auch gemein ist, wenn alle teile vom neuen bike da sind nur die hinterbremse fehlt, da sie undicht war und zurückgeschickt werden musste


----------



## Deleted 11825 (9. Februar 2005)

Ist das hier dein Bike?
http://www.cactusbike.com/images/bikecatalog/BIKES/Astrix/FRM900-T.gif

Sieht sexy aus. Der Rahmen scheint sehr praktisch.


----------



## X-Fire (10. Februar 2005)

ja hab den rhamen mit grauem hauptrahmen. bilder zeig ich, wenn es komplett ist


----------



## dirtjan (11. Februar 2005)

ich hab schopn wahnvorstellungen! boah sommer soll kommen und am besten gleich ferien bei 20 grad in der sonne und alles is perfekt! davon kann ich grad nur träumen


----------



## OldDirtyPhil (27. Februar 2005)

Nich schon wieder dieser sch.. schnee. So langsam hab ich echt genug von dieser weissen hölle- ich will biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Fire (27. Februar 2005)

hab ich mir auch gedacht.  aber hab die zeit genutzt und verkauf halt teile vom bike *g*  dauert eh noch bisschen, bis man wieder richtig fahren kann und dann hab ich ja eh noch mein hardtail 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7138417069&ssPageName=ADME:B:LC:DE:1

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9201&item=7138399468&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=77576&item=7138400247&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

los zuschlagen


----------



## OldDirtyPhil (28. Februar 2005)

Ich mein ich hab eh noch kein bike, aber wenn der schnee weg wäre hätte ich schon zugeschlagen.
Egal am 15 ist Stichtag. da besorg ich mir nen bike 
und dann sag ich dem winter den Kampf an! Ab da gibt es kein schlechtes wetter mehr, dann wird nur noch gebiked!  

Old Dirty Phil has just left the motherf... building .


----------



## dirtjan (6. März 2005)

schei? schnee der will einfach net weg tauen!
@oldirtyphil hast du mal wieder bock was in leimbach was aufzustellen?? diesmal aber was größeres??

mfg


----------



## OldDirtyPhil (6. März 2005)

Klar. Hab da schon was im Ärmel: 90cm hoch 270cm lang, fehlt nur noch die Endmontage. 
Bis in drei wochen is mein Bike da des ich beim Trübenbacher bestellt hab wenn wa des bis dahin auf die reihe kriegen wärs fett.
Wie wär nächstes oder übernächstes wochenende?

AN ALLE: Wer macht noch mit?


----------



## X-Fire (6. März 2005)

etwas fertiges bauen und dann dort aufstellen wollen ist meist nicht sehr sinnvoll. lieber ordentlich holz und schrauben mitnehmen und dann dort was bauen und an die stelle anpassen 

brauchen dringend noch nen besseren drop. der jetztige ist viiiiiel zu lasch.
ich hoff mal, dass der schnee bald weg ist und mein bike endlich fertig wird... 

des liegt schon so ewig rum, weil immer was fehlt


----------



## OldDirtyPhil (7. März 2005)

Des teil is ja noch nich zusammengebaut da kann man noch einiges ändern.nur die grundlegenden sachen sind verschraubt.
Miesmacher  . 
Außerdem fahr ich noch net so lang da bau ich mit meinem holz erst mal keine heftigen gaps. wollte mal ein paar technisch knifflige passagen oder wippen bauen. daran fehlts ja eh ein wenig. 
gruß


----------



## Deleted 11825 (7. März 2005)

@OldDirtyPhil: Klingt sehr interessant. Seh ich auch so. Dinge für's "Grobe" bzw. Gedroppe gibt's doch schon genug, was fehlt sind ein paar technisch anspruchsvolle Dinge, muß ja nicht immer direkt 2 m hoch sein samt 7 m Flug


----------



## X-Fire (7. März 2005)

ja n northshore mit wippe und sowas wär richtig edel ! 

northshore gabs ja schonmal was kleineres mit nem teil wo man auf nem längeren baumstamm fahren musste, nur der ist mitlerweile weg. ist stück für stück kaputt gegangen und niemand hats repariert und irgendwann haben wir den dann ganz abgerissen und das holz für neue sachen benutzt 


nur so mini sprünge haben keinen sinn. sind doch schon zu genüge drin.


ist aber auch klar, dass für anfänger die mini dinger auch schon ne überwindug kosten können, nur wenn ihr paarmal gefahren seit, wird das euch dann total langweilig und ihr wollt was größeres


----------



## powerbiker88 (7. März 2005)

eine wippe wär schon geil aber es ist viel schwieriger eine wippe zu bauen, als einen fetten drop. wippen gehen auch viel schneller kaputt, deswegen bin ich eher dafür einen richtig fetten drop zu bauen. 
wenn ihr irgendwas kniffliges haben wollt, bauen wir lieber einen northshore, der richtig schmal ist und kurven und so was hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldDirtyPhil (7. März 2005)

na dann sind wir ja alle der selben meinung.  
Ich bin ja nich generell gegen was fettes nur im moment siehts mit kniffligen sachen auf dem trail ja sehr dÃ¼ster aus. und ne wippe bauen ist ja auch kein problem, und wenn man es erst garnich probiert wird eh nie was draus.

wÃ¤rt ihr bereit auch so insgesamt 20â¬-30â¬ fÃ¼r holz auszugeben? dann konnte ich schon so einiges besorgen.  

Und wann soll man mal bauen? so in zwei drei wochen? dann kann sich jeder noch drauf einstellen und dann ist hoffentlich auch der schnee weg.


----------



## powerbiker88 (8. März 2005)

ich bin auf jeden fall dabei, wenn jeder etwas dazu gibt, bekommen wir locker das geld zusammen. der schei* schnee nervt voll. will endlich mal wieder richtig biken gehen. wann wollt ihr die neuen sachen bauen?


----------



## OldDirtyPhil (8. März 2005)

Übernächstes Wochenende ?

da ist dann sicher auch der schnee weg.Wär fett wenn viele kommen!


----------



## powerbiker88 (8. März 2005)

ich kann übernächstes wochenende nur am samstag. 
ab sonntag den 20.März kann ich zwei wochen lang 
nicht kommen. danach geht es bei mir wieder.


----------



## dirtjan (11. März 2005)

ich kann eigendlich immer nur wochends über! daher is es mir egal welches we. 
@powerbiker88: seit wann hast du ein rmx?? was hast mit deinem mongoose gemacht??


----------



## powerbiker88 (11. März 2005)

das rmx hab ich seit 2 wochen. habs beim teuscher gekauft.
mein mongoose hab ich noch. will es aber verkaufen.
war gestern endlich ma wieder aufm gehrenberg. es liegt aber noch zu viel schnee, um richtig fahren zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtjan (12. März 2005)

verkaufst du eigentlcih auch nur ein paar teile oder nur komplett?? was für ne vr laufrad hast du??


----------



## X-Fire (12. März 2005)

brauchst du ein VR mit Steckachse oder mit Schnellspannnabe ?


----------



## powerbiker88 (12. März 2005)

vorne hab ich ne Mavic D321. verkaufe das bike aber nur komplett, keine einzelnen parts.


----------



## dirtjan (13. März 2005)

mit qr20 hab ja ne shiver(scheiß ding)
hab nur so ne mavic 317 so ne 1 cm breite felge


----------



## X-Fire (13. März 2005)

naja ok. hätt halt evtl. a single track laufrad verkauft, aber das hat schnellspannnabe. 

aber jetzt bau ich das ding halt um auf steckachse und fahrs im dhiller. wart nur noch auf meine hope bulb 


ich würd bei ebay immer mal reinschauen. da hat vor kurzem mal einer für 15 sofort kauf single track felgen verkauft. da schlag ich auch sofort zu, wenn es das wieder gibt


----------



## dirtjan (14. März 2005)

gab gestern auch ne excalibur in schwarz mit 36 oder 32 loch für 15 euro mit porto! wie bekommen die das hin??


----------



## X-Fire (14. März 2005)

frag ich mich auch. 

aber hab mich jetzt für dt swiss 6.1d felgen für den dhiller entschieden.


----------



## jakob (15. März 2005)

hi,
jan wenn du interesse an einem sehr günstigen übergangslaufrad hast , ich hätte eins übrig: Alex DX32 ( sehr breit) mit Rocky Mountain Nabe, 20mm ist klar. geb ich dir für 25  
Übergangsmässig deswegen weil die felge schon viele schläge hat... höhen wie seiten(max 2mm), bin trotzdem ewig damit gefahren und es wird nicht mehr schlimmer.die nabe kann man ja immer weiter benutzen, also im prinzip verkauf ich die nabe ok? 
hätte auch noch das passende hinterrad dazu, mit deore nabe... sieht auch nicht viel besser aus (ca 1mm schlag), da läuft halt die nabe nich mehr so toll.
mfg jakob


----------



## X-Fire (15. März 2005)

hätt nen single track laufradsatz mit Grimeca Schnellspannnaben im Angebot  Bin damit eine Saison gefahren. Naben noch ok, Felgen haben leichte schläge, aber das bekommt man auch wieder raus wenn man sich mal anstrengt. ist mir immer zu blöd sooo genau zu zentrieren  hab se aber frisch zentriert. Wär jetzt so damit gefahren,wenn ich mir net nen komplett neuen gekauft hätte.

falls irgendwer interesse hat, nur raus damit


----------



## Deleted 11825 (15. März 2005)

Falls jemand 2 Sätze (vr + hr) KoolStop Bremsbeläge für Shimano XT Bremsen 2004/2005 braucht, bitte melden. Sind neu und unbenutzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtjan (16. März 2005)

an jacob das hört sich gut an aber bei mir is das geld grad knapp geworden weil ich mir ein neues kettenblatt gekauft habe aber mal schauen was meine mom noch so in der tasche hat.

mfg


----------



## jakob (16. März 2005)

jo ok... ich habs nicht eilig das zeug loszuwerden.


----------



## dirtjan (19. März 2005)

kannste ja mal reservieren für mich.

thx mfg


----------



## Deleted 11825 (22. März 2005)

War in letzter Zeit schon jemand von euch am Berg?

Wie sind die Pistenverhältnisse?   

Werde heute zum ersten mal für dieses Jahr mal wieder rauf fahren, mal sehen was noch alles steht.   

@frozen125: Saison ist eröffnet!


----------



## powerbiker88 (22. März 2005)

ich war die letzten tage immer aufm berg. ist echt voll geil. 
die ganzen sprünge und drops sind wieder trocken.
der boden ist auch fast ganz trocken.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (22. März 2005)

Yipeeh, dann kann's ja losgehen.

Ride on!


----------



## X-Fire (22. März 2005)

wenigstens darf ich so langsam wieder anfangen mit joggen und radfahren. glaub nur der arzt versteht unter radfahren was anderes  


@dirtjan 
seit wann arbeitest du beim trübenbacher? is ferienjob oder immer wieder mal wenn du zeit hast?


endlich mal a laden, der einem wenigstens sachen bestellen kann. is zwar teurer als im inet, aber die läden muss man auch bisschen unterstützen


----------



## Deleted 11825 (23. März 2005)

@X-Fire: Was hast du denn geschafft, dass du nicht radeln darfst???

War gestern am Berg. War stellenweise ganz schön matchig. Einige Stellen sind übelst ausgefahren, bleibt man fast mit dem Rad drin stecken.  Und dann mit dem zugematschten Reifen über's Laub gefahren, hab vor lauter Blättern meine Reifen nicht mehr gesehen   
Aber dafür hat sich hier und da ja was getan, verglichen zu September 04 (da war ich glaub das letzte mal oben).


----------



## X-Fire (23. März 2005)

ach arzt ist sich auch net sicher. erst hieß es außenmeniskus, aber sind eher die kapseln ...  is vom fußball. 

war heut mit paar kumpels in tettnang und bin auch bisschen gefahren. ging eigentlich recht gut.


bevor es richtig warm wird, müssen wir manche spurrillen am berg noch geradetreten, sonst wird das ziemlich heftig. bei manchen sprüngen bleibt man richtig stecken. hab schon wieder so lust zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 11825 (23. März 2005)

Fußball! Was für ein gefährlicher Sport, vermutlich sogar noch ohne Protektoren ausgeübt!    
Bleib lieber beim Freeride/Downhill, des scheint sicherer


----------



## dirtjan (25. März 2005)

@ x-fire: also ich hab beim trübenbacher nur noch 2 tage von meinen praktikum nach geholt! ich sags euch der trübenbacher is wohl der geilste alden hier in der gegend die leute sind voll cool drauf und wenn man frag ob man da noch was am preis machen kann geht er so auf 10-15% runter voll sozial! und nochmal an x-fire: sorry das ich dich net erkannt hab war mir net sicher weil ich ohne brille blind bin wie ein fisch  

mfg


----------



## X-Fire (25. März 2005)

warst auch ziemlich beschäftigt mit dem oma fahrrad   

muss mir den laden aber au mal genau anschauen, was der so alles da hat. wenn er noch an den preisen was machen kann, dann kauf ich wohl da meinen ganzen kleinkram in zukunft  an die preise von nem anderen bike laden, von dem ich mein ganzes anderes zeug hat, wird er wohl nicht rankommen.

weißt du zufällig ob er HOPE teile bestellen kann?


----------



## dirtjan (26. März 2005)

frag am besten mal an! aber ich denk mal schon


----------



## X-Fire (26. März 2005)

dirtjan schrieb:
			
		

> frag am besten mal an! aber ich denk mal schon



weil auf der hope steht er mal nicht und da sind eigentlich alle hope händler in dland drin  aber hope bekomm ich eh schon sehr günstig.


konnt heut probeweise mit meinem astrix rumrollen... wirklich sehr fein   bilder kommen aber erst, wenn alles fertig ist


----------



## Frozen125 (29. März 2005)

toll die saison fängt an und ich kann nicht fahren so ne s******   

bin noch 6 wochen ausser gefecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtjan (31. März 2005)

wieso das?? hast dir was gebrochen oder wie

mfg


----------



## Frozen125 (31. März 2005)

gebrochen is nichts

aber mein fuß is verstaucht und die bähnder extrem gedehnt 

muss 6 wochen ne schiene tragen 

eventuel is noch nen sehnen abriss weis aber noch nicht muss morgen nochmal zum arzt


----------



## X-Fire (31. März 2005)

das ist wirklich ********.   gute besserung

was ich gemerkt habe.. biken geht, nur joggen und fußball geht nicht mit meinem knie     nächste woche kommen noch meine neuen Felgen und dann kann die Saison beginnen!!  Ok Sonne sollte noch rauskommen. War gestern am Berg. Das war mal wieder ne Schlammschlacht ...  war richtig geil, nur man sah danach halt aus ...


----------



## Frozen125 (1. April 2005)

muss am di oder mi nochmal zu röntgen 
aber es is zimmlich sicher das nen band ab is und nen stück knochen mit raus gerissen hat


----------



## Deleted 11825 (1. April 2005)

@Frozen125: Au Backe, das ist ja mal voll für die Tonne    
Dann brauch ich dich ja die nächsten paar Wochen nicht fragen, wann und wie du Zeit hast zum gemeinsamen Biken.
Gute Besserung, hoffe du bist bald wieder auf den Beinen, weißt ja, der Berg ruft!   
Wie issn datt passiert? Wohl nicht beim Biken, oder? Warst mal wieder zu wild auf dem Board?


----------



## Frozen125 (2. April 2005)

is beim biken passiert hab ne landung versaut     

kann warscheinlich in 2 wochen schon wieder fahren aber halt nocht nicht springen  


kann jetzt schon ohnen krücken laufen


----------



## dirtjan (5. April 2005)

du armer! ich hab am sonntag meine nabe plus speichen zerissen beim grinden! voll der schei? jetzt muss ich warten bis die neue nabe da is und dann noch warten bis die speichen da sind und dann noch einspeichen voll der fück

mfg jan


----------



## Deleted 11825 (5. April 2005)

Die Saison fängt ja für einige echt gut an   

Und ich dachte meine hoffnungslos verstellte Schaltung und schleifende Bremsscheiben wären schon schlimm...


----------



## Deleted 11825 (8. April 2005)

Soderle, sofern es am Sonntag nicht aus Eimern schüttet werde ich wohl samt 'nem Kollegen mal wieder den Leimbachtrail herunterfahren und die dank Regen gut ausgeprägten Schlammlöcher genauer begutachten   

Ist ja in letzter Zeit mächtig was los da oben. Der Bikepark Hindelang hat zeitweise auch nicht mehr Besucher


----------



## X-Fire (8. April 2005)

jo isz zurzeit echt mächtig was los. hoff nur, dass sich auch leute um die strecke kümmern und net alle nur sie kaputt fahren   aber sieht bis jetzt ja gut aus. 

letztes wochenende war richtig geil. da wars echt trocken und mann konnte mal wieder mit vollgas fahren  jetzt isses leider wieder matschig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 11825 (11. April 2005)

Jupp, war heute oben gewesen. War echt matschig. Reifen total zugesetzt, dann noch Laub gefangen und dann die Querstrebe damit verstopft und das HR blockiert. Mußte zweimal zum Entschlammen halt machen   War aber witzig, sind eher Freeride gefahren und haben uns Stellen rausgesucht, die wir noch nicht so ganz kannten. Der Leimbachtrail war dagegen eher Routine und dank Schlamm nicht allzu spaßbringend. 
Hab bei der Gelegenheit mal noch nen dicken Baum zur Seite geräumt (denke so 80kg), der auf der Turmseite vom Berg ne nette Abfahrt blockierte


----------



## tpma (17. April 2005)

Hallo, 
waren heute morgen auch oben. Ist ziemlich naß und schmierig.
Dann noch eine Frage: Wer fährt eigentlich die Schanzen runter?
angehängt ein paar Bilder.
Thomas


----------



## powerbiker88 (17. April 2005)

Servus,
von den leuten die ich kenne springt eigentlich fast jeder die drops. sind eigentlich nicht schwer, man muss sie halt nur mal springen. samstag war es voll geil aufm berg. alles war trocken. 
wann sollen wir uns eigentlich alle mal treffen und was neues bauen? 
christian


----------



## X-Fire (17. April 2005)

jop samstag war cool.

zu den drops. sind beide net wild. spring die auch mitm hardtail.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (17. April 2005)

@tpma: Gibt's die Bilder auch in "erkennbar"?   

Obwohl ich die Strecke jedesmal fahre wenn ich am Berg bin, könnte ich jetzt nicht sagen, wo die Kicker stehen sollen...  Wird glaub ich mal Zeit, dass jemand ne Karte vom Trail und seinen Kickern zeichnet


----------



## tpma (18. April 2005)

Hallo mitenand,
 bei der letzten Abfahrt ist mir echt ein Licht aufgegangen.
Ich fahr am Gehrenberg ja schon einige Jahre, es werden so 15 Jahre sein.
und vor etwa 3 Jahren sah ich so abgesägte Reifen über Wurzeln drübergestülpt.

Und ich dachte doch tatsächlich fast bis heute, das sei zum Schutz der Wurzeln????  
Am Sonntag als ich mit meinem Sohn unterwegs war, gab ich ihm den Rat, den Wurzeln in den Kurven oder am Hang aus dem Weg zu gehen. Und da sah ich plötzlich wieder so eine Wurzel mit Profil.
Und da wurde mir klar, die Wurzeln wurden nicht aus Naturschutzgründen abgedeckt, sondern damits einem nicht auf die Fresse haut.

Mein Gott, in was für einer Welt habe ich bis jetzt gelebt.
Wahrscheinlich wurden sogar die Reifenstücke auf die Wurzel genagelt!!!!!!
Welch ein Frevel, echt!  
Ich glaub es gibt inzwischen nur noch 1,5 Wurzeln mit Schutz.

Wer von euch hat sich eigentlich die Mühe gemacht?
(Es müßten so die heute 18-Jährigen sein.)

Na ja, das Thema Naturschutz kann man bei euch wohl abhaken, oder?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## tpma (18. April 2005)

So hallo,
ich bins nochmal.
Da immer wieder mal jemand nach einer Skizze verlangt, hab ich eben mal versucht so ein Ding zu erstellen.
Die Zahlen könnt ihr mal selber ersetzen, da ich in euren Fremdwörtern  noch nicht so fit bin. Aber mein Sohn lernts mir bestimmt noch.

Also das eine ist ein Höhenprofil,
das andere ein 3D-Ansicht hoffentlich kommts auch so raus
und das dritte die Übersicht mit den Zahlen

Ich hoffe ihr könnt was damit anfangen.

Und solltet ihr mal jemand den Gehrenberg runterradeln sehn, mit gelbem Helm und mit ner fast Glatze drunter
dann bin ich das.

thomas

Ein Bild ist an punkt 4
ein Bild ist an punkt 7


----------



## Deleted 11825 (18. April 2005)

Hossa und danke für die Bilder. Kann ich bestimmt verwerten, auch wenn ich im Moment noch große Probleme mit dem Lesen der Karte habe...

Im Übrigen sind nicht nur 18 Jährige auf dem Berg unterwegs; ich bin z.B. 25 und springe zwar nicht alle Kicker herunter, fahre aber auch nicht an allen vorbei....

Was den Naturschutz angeht; das mit den Wurzeln finde ich persönlich nicht wirklich tragisch, bei mir hört der Spaß erst auf, wenn Bäume für diese Zwecke abgeholzt werden oder ähnliches. Da dies aber bisher nach meinem Wissen nicht der Fall war, seh ich da keine Probleme. Gefahren wird ja in der Regel nur die eine Strecke, von daher wird auch nicht wirklich Vegetation zerstört.


----------



## dirtjan (26. April 2005)

wer nen guten rahmen braucht plus "starter kit" hier is mein alter will mir nen neuen kaufen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5189179832&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jakob (26. April 2005)

ich verkauf auch mein rm switch rahmen+sherman breakout, neuer hauptrahmen, fast alle lager neu, bei interesse einfach melden.


----------



## StyleChamp (27. April 2005)

powerbiker88 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> von den leuten die ich kenne springt eigentlich fast jeder die drops. sind eigentlich nicht schwer, man muss sie halt nur mal springen. samstag war es voll geil aufm berg. alles war trocken.
> wann sollen wir uns eigentlich alle mal treffen und was neues bauen?
> christian



Ja da wär ich au dabei, wenn mer mal was großes machen ala 5 m downstep oder sowat!!!! Chrisi wusst gar net dass de au hier bisch, lol!!!


----------



## powerbiker88 (27. April 2005)

jo ich bin auch immer hier auf der seite.
die bilder von solling sind noch net im internet. 
vielleicht komm ich am 7 mai mit in die stadt a bissle radeln. 
bis morgen


----------



## Will Rock (28. April 2005)

...tut echt gut mal wieder im forum zu sein. War ein scheiß Winter doch um so besser wird hoffentlich der sommer. Jetzt gehts dann endlich wieder ab.

@czuk
alles klar bei dir? lange nicht gesehen. 

@frozen
gut besserung und wir sehn uns in der schule.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (29. April 2005)

Jau alles klar bei mir! 
Wie schaut's bei dir aus? Mal wieder Zeit oder Lust zum Biken?
Ich werd das WE wohl mit nem Kumpel ne Runde drehen. Ob Sa oder So weiß ich aber noch nicht. Wetter wird jedenfalls gut.

@Frozen: Bist gerne eingeladen mitzufahren, sofern du schon wieder fit bist


----------



## Will Rock (29. April 2005)

klar bin ich bereit, aber weißt ja, ich bin ´n schönwetter fahrer  . 
warte noch n bisschen bis es wieder richtig warm ist und außerdem bin ich zurzeit sowieso grad chronisch erkältet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frozen125 (7. Mai 2005)

mein Fuss is wieder in Ordnung   

komm aber erst wieder mit wenn ich mein neues bike bekomm   
dauert noch so 1-2 wochen


----------



## X-Fire (7. Mai 2005)

apropo neues bike... meins ist jetzt eigentlich fertig   

konnte es im endgültigen zustand aber noch net testen, da das wetter so beschissen ist und ich keine zeit hatte *g*  aber in 1 woche sind ferien, dann geht es rund   

falls es wen interessiert : http://mitglied.lycos.de/xfiresg/bike/astrix/fertig/


----------



## Frozen125 (8. Mai 2005)

geiles bike x-fire
vorallem die roten Naben   

hab noch ne frage zu deinem alten bike 
welchen dämpfer hatest du in deinem giant drin?
is der durchgaschlagen?

wo ich mein bike bestellt hab die haben keinen dämpfer der nicht durchschlägt und so nen luft dämpfer will ich nicht   
jetzt hab ich des bike ohne dämpfer bestellt und muss noch nen gescheiten dämpfer kaufen


----------



## X-Fire (8. Mai 2005)

was hast dir denn bestellt?

jeder dämpfer kann durchschlagen. man muss ihn halt richtig einstellen und die richtige federhärte haben 

federhärte hängt ab vom gewicht, anlenkung des hinterbaus und persönliche vorlieben 


bei meinem giant hatte ich nen rock shox pro deluxe drin mit ner 500er feder und selber wieg ich so 70kg mit ausrüstung. war eigentlich ok. beim fahren nie durchgeschlagen, nur mal bei verpatzten drops *g*


----------



## Frozen125 (9. Mai 2005)

hab mir nen Drössiger Fr6.7 bestellt   

is zimlich die gleiche ramen geometrie wie bei deinem Gaint 

des mit der feder war mir schon klar 

ich wieg auch nur ca. 70 kg mit ausrüstung

kann mir sonst noch einer nen dämpfer empfehlen


----------



## dirtjan (9. Mai 2005)

@ xfire: du alter bonze aber das bike is hammer geil!!!!!!!!!! nur mal so ne frage was für roller steht da in dem einem bild?? is das ne vespa??

mfg


----------



## X-Fire (9. Mai 2005)

Frozen125 schrieb:
			
		

> hab mir nen Drössiger Fr6.7 bestellt
> 
> is zimlich die gleiche ramen geometrie wie bei deinem Gaint
> 
> ...



nur dass wir uns net misverstehen.. den rock shox kann ich net weiterempfehlen 

also hol dir am besten nen vanilla RC oder nen DHX oder nen manitou swinger. fahr grad selber nen swinger 4 way. was mich aber jetzt wunderst ist, dass das bike mit nem DHX oder nem 4 way ausgeliefert wird...  musst den dämpfer nur richtig einstellen und wenn du noch nie fully gefahrne bist, isses am anfang eh total anders 


@ dirtjan 
is kein roller. ist ein motorrad mit 175ccm  is ne JAWA CZ 175.  Baujahr 1968


----------



## Frozen125 (10. Mai 2005)

der 4 way is anscheinen zu weich für des bike

laut händler die haben testes gemacht nud der is dauernt durchgeschlagen


----------



## Frozen125 (10. Mai 2005)

weis einer von euch wie man des berechnen kann wie hart die feder sein muss
dass der dämpfer nicht durchschlägt oder geht das nicht


----------



## dirtjan (10. Mai 2005)

@frozen kauf dir nen dhx oder den vanilla wie x fire schon gesagt hat
@xfire fett ne jawa so ein ding hatte mein vater auch mal(is ja ossi) nur das seine bj 1960 war lol
@jakop ich würd jetzt dein qr20 laufrad nehmen 

hat einer von euch no alte qr20 nabe mit 32 loch rum liegen die er net mehr gebrauchen kann wenn aj bitte melden

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Fire (10. Mai 2005)

Frozen125 schrieb:
			
		

> weis einer von euch wie man des berechnen kann wie hart die feder sein muss
> dass der dämpfer nicht durchschlägt oder geht das nicht



doch es gibt so rechner im inet, aber hab grad keine zeit zu suchen. wirst aber auch so ca. ne 500er Feder brauchen. swinger brauchen aber ne bisschen geringere federhärte.  also ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen, dass der 4way ständig durchschlägt. wie bitteschön haben die das getestet und wie??? wenn einer mit 100kg draufhockt und ne weiche feder nimmt isses ja kein wunder  oder zu wenig druck im dämpfer oder druckstufe ganz auf... 


habe im astrix zwar ne andere anlenkung vom hinterbau aber mein 4way schlägt mit der 500er feder überhaupt net durch    kumpel hatte im stinky auch ne 500er und war schwerer als ich und auch nix durchgeschlagen


----------



## Deleted 11825 (10. Mai 2005)

Denke auch, dass die 500'er reichen sollte, trotz deiner Sprünge ins Flat   
Bei mir ist eine (IMHO) 650'er drin, allerdings hab ich auch ein Kampfgewicht von >85kG...
Durchschlagen tut die bei mir übrigens auch nicht.


----------



## tpma (15. Mai 2005)

als kleine Anregung für die Gehrenbergbastler
http://www.dodgecitycycles.com/dcc/images/photos/01430001.jpg


----------



## X-Fire (16. Mai 2005)

es gab sogar schonmal nen kleinen northshore, der ist aber mitlerweile kaputt. Da sind desöfteren Bretter runtergebrochen und dann hat man selber auch nen abgang gemacht und irgendwann hat das ding keiner mehr repariert


----------



## dirtjan (16. Mai 2005)

fett wär ja so ein ding mal. is aber bestimmt auch net ganz ohne! ich hab jetzt mein neues bike muss nur noch warten bis morgen dann hol ich mein laufrad vom trübenbacher ab und stell ein paar pics rein.

mfg


----------



## Jochen_DC (17. Mai 2005)

hey war am samstag zum erstne mal gehrenberg. is echt cool gemacht. sowohl die strecke 'kindergarten' hat ihre reize wie auch der leimbachtrail bei dem ich es mir nicht nehmen ließ ne bodenprobe zu nehmen (kicker sind verdammt hoch wenn man langsam rüber rollt    mann oh mann den Abflug hätte ich mir sparen können. naja muss man halt noch bißchen an der fahrtechnik feien).bin jetzt wahrscheinlich öfters dort zu finden. nächstes mal muß aber shuttle organisiert sein. selbst mit hardtail isses bergauf zum mäuse melken 
außer cc'lern und ne horde kiddies mit echt guten bikes hab ich aber nicht viele leute gesehen.

gruß joe


----------



## X-Fire (17. Mai 2005)

bald wirste wieder viele leute oben sehen, wenn wir wieder richtig fahren  

sind leider grad alle bisschen verhindert. verletzungen/kaputte bikes/schulstress/urlaub


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. Mai 2005)

hi , jo sowas wie du fährst hätt ich eher erwartet...bin mit nem local da gewesen...der ging mit seinem lamda ganz schön ab    das wird dauern bis mein ht mal fliegt ;=
achja verflucht vielfältig eure verhinderungsgründe aber leider doch zu oft wahr ;-)


----------



## Deleted 11825 (18. Mai 2005)

Ich hätte noch nen guten Verhinderungsgrund; Arbeit en Masse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jakob (18. Mai 2005)

Hi Dirtjan,
bin Montag erst aus dem Urlaub gekommen, aus den Tropen in das verdammt schlechte Deutschland-Wetter , was für eine Entäuschung.
Das Laufrad hab ich leider nicht mehr, nen kumpel hat kurzfristig eins gebraucht kurz bevor ich weg bin, sorry.
War jemand von euch schon in dem neuen Bikepark in Filzbach bei Zürich
http://www.bikepark-filzbach.ch/ . die Homepage sieht ja recht vielversprechend aus. 

greetz. jakob


----------



## X-Fire (19. Mai 2005)

Jochen_DC schrieb:
			
		

> hi , jo sowas wie du fährst hätt ich eher erwartet...bin mit nem local da gewesen...der ging mit seinem lamda ganz schön ab    das wird dauern bis mein ht mal fliegt ;=
> achja verflucht vielfältig eure verhinderungsgründe aber leider doch zu oft wahr ;-)



wars der matze? lamda mit ner 02er shiver?

wenn jemand lust hat mitzuhelfen beim bauen, dann könnt ihr euch melden  ich schreib hier rein, wenn wir anfangen mit bauen. wollen nen rihctigen sprung mit landung bauen und dass wir da net wieder ne ganze woche brauchen, wärs halt gut wenn wir mehr leute sind, dann geht es auch sehr flott


----------



## Jochen_DC (19. Mai 2005)

hi,

jepp genau dieser einer...und du musst dann der simon sein , right ?

 könnte 5 helfende leute anbieten...

grüße Joe


----------



## X-Fire (20. Mai 2005)

ja bin der simon, aber woher weist das nun?


----------



## dirtjan (21. Mai 2005)

der manu und noch ein paar kumepls wollen heut um 14uhr was in leimbach bauen

mfg


----------



## Jochen_DC (21. Mai 2005)

vom madsä  hehe...war heut morgen gerade auch beim biken , leimbach is sehr cool...müssten noch die 2 jungs aus tettnang da sein , einer mit cmp der andere mit schickem rm7 
aber ich bekomm das einfach nicht gebacken vernünftig mit dem hardtail da runterzufahren. mega frust :-(((
die 10 jahre nur fully und dh bike haben meinen fahrstil versaut :-(

grüße...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tpma (26. Mai 2005)

Heute morgen waren wir fahren, es ist noch ziemlich matschig.
Morgen oder übermorgen wird es sicher  besser sein.

thomas


----------



## powerbiker88 (27. Mai 2005)

sers leute,
war vorhin mal kurz aufm gehrenberg. hab gesehen das jemand was neues baut. sieht ja schonmal voll geil aus. wenn man was helfen kann oder soll, sagt einfach bescheid.


----------



## X-Fire (27. Mai 2005)

ja war heute auch biken. so langsam macht es wieder soooo spaß, wenn es nemme so matschig ist.

ja des bauen ist voll stressig, aber des wird glaub mal was gescheites  wenn jemand bretter hat, unbedingt melden, wir brauchen dringend noch einige!!


----------



## Frozen125 (27. Mai 2005)

ich hab mein neues bike jetzt endlich   

@czuk und Will Rock:
wie wärs morgen ne runde zu fahren?
aber nicht mittags da ist des zu heis


----------



## tpma (28. Mai 2005)

morgen um 11.°°Uhr große Tombola etc. am bikepark in TT.
Veranstaltet von Sahnewind dem Initiator und Betreiber. Gewinnen kann man ein Dirtbike.
Gruß
Thomas
(P.S. das dirtbike ist leider schon für mich reserviert)


----------



## Deleted 11825 (29. Mai 2005)

@Frozen125: Konnte leider nicht, war nicht im Lande.
Aber wie wäre es mit Mittwoch gegen Fünf oder so? 23 Grad und heiter bis wolkig wurden gemeldet. Hört sich doch ideal an, oder?


----------



## Frozen125 (29. Mai 2005)

am mitwoch is ok

mir wär aber 18.00 uhr lieber langgenug hell is es ja sowieso


----------



## Deleted 11825 (29. Mai 2005)

Gebongt! An der Esso Tanke dann, wie immer?


----------



## amok1 (30. Mai 2005)

kann mir jemand mal bitte genau beschreiben wie ich vom banhhof in fn zum gehrenberg komme?


----------



## mohoonja (30. Mai 2005)

Hi, gib mir mal Deine Mailadresse und ich schick Dir ein paar Vorschläge im pdf Format.
Ansonsten ganz einfach:
FN Richtung Berg. Am Kreisel rechts nach Berg und am Hochhaus wieder links in die Talbahnstrasse. Dann dem Kiesweg bis zur ersten Strassenüberquerung folgen. Danach gehts per Singletrail immer die gleiche Richtung bis nach Oberteuringen. Von dort gibts viel Wege zum Monte Gehro.
Geht aber auch einfacher: Setz Dich in den Zug nach Markdorf und fahr vom Bahnhof direkt hoch zum Turm.

Grüsse aus FN und viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amok1 (30. Mai 2005)

hast ne pm


----------



## Frozen125 (30. Mai 2005)

@czuk:
ok 18.00 uhr an der esso wie immer komm vielicht einbissel später kommt drauf an wie der zug fährt komm aber aufjedenfall also nicht schon ohne mich fahren


----------



## Deleted 11825 (30. Mai 2005)

Frozen125 schrieb:
			
		

> @czuk:
> ok 18.00 uhr an der esso wie immer komm vielicht einbissel später kommt drauf an wie der zug fährt komm aber aufjedenfall also nicht schon ohne mich fahren



Is klar, alles wie gehabt...


----------



## amok1 (30. Mai 2005)

kann jemand mal bitte Bilder von Singletrails und kickern etc. machen???


(übermorgen kommt hoffenbtlich mein neues Hr, würden dann do oder fr kommen)


----------



## Deleted 11825 (31. Mai 2005)

amok1 schrieb:
			
		

> kann jemand mal bitte Bilder von Singletrails und kickern etc. machen???
> 
> 
> (übermorgen kommt hoffenbtlich mein neues Hr, würden dann do oder fr kommen)



Bilder machen?

Schau dir mal die Postings 629 und 634 an, da wurden eingige interessante Dinge gepostet...


----------



## amok1 (31. Mai 2005)

czuk schrieb:
			
		

> Bilder machen?
> 
> Schau dir mal die Postings 629 und 634 an, da wurden eingige interessante Dinge gepostet...



Jo, habs scho gesehen.  Mehr gibts nich?


Sind die Trails / Kicker etc. schwer zu finden?


----------



## Deleted 11825 (31. Mai 2005)

Nein, ist quasi eine langer Trail. Einfach Gehrenberg von Markdorf Richtung Allerheiligen befahren und oben kurz vor Ortsschild Allerheiligen (etwa 100m davor) rechts den Feldweg einfahren. Der Trail beginnt dann nach geschätzten 200-300m rechts abgehend im Wald. Man kann auch über unzählige andere Wege zum Trail gelangen, das würde aber den Rahmen etwas sprengen.

Fährt man den Gehrenberg weiter hoch findet man oben am Turm in der Umgebung der Steilkante auch noch zwei, drei sehr spaßige und durchaus nicht zu einfache Trails; allerdings ganz in natura ohne Kicker (was kein Nachteil sein muß).


----------



## amok1 (31. Mai 2005)

gut,

seid ihr am Freitag da?


----------



## Deleted 11825 (31. Mai 2005)

Fr?

Weiß nicht. Wir (ich, frozen125) werden wohl Morgen eine Runde drehen (siehe letzte Beiträge wg. Ort und Zeit) und dann würd ich gerne am WE nochmal auf den Berg. Wenn das Wetter für Sa/So zu schlecht gemeldet werden sollte, würde ich auf Fr ausweichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amok1 (31. Mai 2005)

czuk schrieb:
			
		

> Fr?
> 
> Weiß nicht. Wir (ich, frozen125) werden wohl Morgen eine Runde drehen (siehe letzte Beiträge wg. Ort und Zeit) und dann würd ich gerne am WE nochmal auf den Berg. Wenn das Wetter für Sa/So zu schlecht gemeldet werden sollte, würde ich auf Fr ausweichen.




Viellicht sieht man sich am Freitag ja. 

Wie lang braucht man für den Uphill?


----------



## Deleted 11825 (31. Mai 2005)

Nicht lange. Hängt natürlich auch von Kondition, Bike und Ergeiz ab. 
Ich brauch etwa 30 Minuten von Kluftern aus.

Ich denke vom Fuße des Berges bis nach oben sind es je nach Gegebenheit 15-30 Minuten.


----------



## Frozen125 (31. Mai 2005)

also ich brauch hoch aufjedenfall mehr als 30 min


----------



## Frozen125 (1. Juni 2005)

ich war heut aufm berg und hab gemergt das sich einiges da geändert hat was ich aber total sch**** find ist das fast alle kleineren kicker abgerissen sind   

wenn man unbedingt so nen rießen kicker bauen will kann man die kleinen kicker doch trotzdem lassen weil es gibt auch welche die die rießen teile nicht springt


----------



## X-Fire (1. Juni 2005)

da wurde garnix abgerissen. 2 sind auseinandergeflogen, da sich kein arsch darum gekümmert hat und dprt wo das gganz große gebaut wird hat irgendjemand den kicker auch kaputt gemacht.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (1. Juni 2005)

Jau, seh ich genauso. 

Das ihr oben den abfallenden Kicker abgerissen habt, okay der war wohl einstimmig schei...benkleister.

Aber die ganzen anderen kleinen hätten doch ruhig bleiben können. So raubt ihr den anderen 60% der nicht extrem-Hüpfer den einzigen Spaß der Strecke.
 

Für mich ist sie jedenfalls so gut wie gar nicht mehr attraktiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amok1 (2. Juni 2005)

wie gross sind den die grossen???


----------



## Deleted 11825 (2. Juni 2005)

Naja, der ganz Große ist schätzungsweise 5-10 Meter lang...


----------



## X-Fire (2. Juni 2005)

czuk schrieb:
			
		

> Jau, seh ich genauso.
> 
> Das ihr oben den abfallenden Kicker abgerissen habt, okay der war wohl einstimmig schei...benkleister.
> 
> ...



versteh euch garnicht. da wurd wirklich nix abgerissen. welche meint ihr denn?  und unser großer wurde anscheinend schon zerstört   


nach dem wurzelstück gibt es ne überfahrt und danach den kleinen kicker. der ist kaputt gegangen und der wurde glaub jetzt ganz rausgenommen, da der total beschissen war und schon einige an dem baum links geklebt sind. bin auch schon dagegen und meine bremsleitung ist abgerissen.

dann das steile wurzelstück runter  und da war auch immer ein kleiner sprung. der ist von alleine auseinandergefallen und muss mal wieder repariert werden. 


matschkicker war kaputt und wollten was großes hinbauen.


sonst steht noch ALLES


----------



## Frozen125 (2. Juni 2005)

und der im unteren tiel kurz vor dem letzten auf der linken seite stand auch mal nen kleiner und der is auch nicht mehr da


----------



## X-Fire (2. Juni 2005)

amok1 schrieb:
			
		

> wie gross sind den die grossen???




wenn man überhaupt was groß nennen kann. unser großer ist glaub jetzt kaputt bevor er fertig war, weil er anscheinend von anderen bikern zerlegt wurde   


kommt natürlich auf die betrachtung drauf an. es gibt 2 drops bei den man ca. 2-4m runterspringt ( je nach geschwindigkeit) dann einen sprung der ca. 70cm hoch ist und der rest ist nur noch minikram. ok ganz unten gibt es noch nen kleinen sprung. vom absprung bis zur landung ist es ca. 2m, aber da ich meistens eh zu schnell bin land ich halb im flat und komm aus bald 3m höhe runter...


----------



## Frozen125 (2. Juni 2005)

[





> versteh euch garnicht. da wurd wirklich nix abgerissen. welche meint ihr denn? und unser großer wurde anscheinend schon zerstört
> 
> 
> nach dem wurzelstück gibt es ne überfahrt und danach den kleinen kicker. der ist kaputt gegangen und der wurde glaub jetzt ganz rausgenommen, da der total beschissen war und schon einige an dem baum links geklebt sind. bin auch schon dagegen und meine bremsleitung ist abgerissen.
> ...




es steht nur noch der kanz oben der erst, dan nsch dem steilen wurzelstück der kleine doppelsprung, dann der letzt bevor man auf den weg kommt und der letzte ganz unten


----------



## X-Fire (2. Juni 2005)

Frozen125 schrieb:
			
		

> und der im unteren tiel kurz vor dem letzten auf der linken seite stand auch mal nen kleiner und der is auch nicht mehr da




war des n kicker?  wo wolltest da hinspringen?   

ne ka wo der hin ist. der war einfach weg, aber den haben wir net mitgenommen.


----------



## Frozen125 (2. Juni 2005)

also gestern stand aufjeden fall noch nen teil von dem grossen nach dem steilstück mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen


----------



## Frozen125 (2. Juni 2005)

ja den wollt ich springen hab ja geholfen den aufzubauen war zwar klein aber fein  

hab mir schon gedacht das ihr den nicht weg habt war ja fast kein holz dran


----------



## X-Fire (2. Juni 2005)

Frozen125 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> 
> 
> es steht nur noch der kanz oben der erst, dan nsch dem steilen wurzelstück der kleine doppelsprung, dann der letzt bevor man auf den weg kommt und der letzte ganz unten




vor dem drop rechts runter steht auch noch einer und mehr gab es noch net.  dann meckert nicht rum, sondern baut selber mal was. über das ganz große ding wärt ihr sogar auch rüber gekommen, da ein table drübergezogen wäre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frozen125 (2. Juni 2005)

> vor dem drop rechts runter steht auch noch einer und mehr gab es noch net. dann meckert nicht rum, sondern baut selber mal was. über das ganz große ding wärt ihr sogar auch rüber gekommen, da ein table drübergezogen wäre...



also der vor dem drop steht auch nicht mehr 
ich sag ja nicht das ihr nichts großes bauen sollt nur das nicht alles abgerissen werden soll

wenn ich dich damit beleidigt hab tut es mir leid war nicht persönlich gemeint sondern an alle die da rum bauen


----------



## Frozen125 (2. Juni 2005)

@czuk:
haste deine kette reparieren können und haste schon nen neuen schnellspanner ?

fahren wir jetzt am fr ne rund oda nicht?


----------



## Deleted 11825 (2. Juni 2005)

Die Kette hab ich flicken können - hoffentlich hält's!   

Nen Schnellspanner hab ich nicht. Kannste mir ne 6'er Schraube samt Mutter mitbringen? Bittööö!   

Wo und wann treffen wir uns? 17:30Uhr an der Esso? Hätte Bock auf den Trail von letzten mal ;-)

@Amok: Wolltest du nicht mitfahren?


----------



## Frozen125 (2. Juni 2005)

ok kann ich machen 
17.30 is ok 
@amok:
wenn de mitkommen wilst kannste schon machen ich fahr auch mit dem zug und wir könnten uns ja am bahnhof treffen und zusammen zur esso fahren wenn du nicht weist wo die is


----------



## X-Fire (2. Juni 2005)

@amok

was fährst denn für a bike?  denk ab mitte nächster woche, werd ich auch wieder öfters fahren.


----------



## amok1 (3. Juni 2005)

Ich warte immer noch auf mein Hinterrad. Hoffe, dass es heute kommt!


Mein Bike:


----------



## AcidBurn01 (3. Juni 2005)

Servus Zusammen,

erstmal muss ich meinen Respekt und Anerkennung für eure Bauwerke aussprechen.
Alle Achtung. Meiner Meinung nach ist der Vorteil des Leimbachtrails das für jeden was dabei ist, wenn man wie ich ein wenig schissig unterwegs ist gibt es genug über das man trotzdem drüberhoppeln kann. Das was mir zu derb ist umfahr ich eben, lustig ist das allemal.

Auch wenn ich mich nicht über alles rübertrau würde ich euch gern mal bei eurer Bastelstunde unterstützen, postet doch wenn ihr was vorhabt. Da ich in der Regel unter der Woche unterwegs bin muss ich halt relativ kurzfristig entscheiden ob ich mit kann.

Eine Sache find ich persönlich etwas schade: 
Muss es den sein das jemand der nicht über alles was da steht drüberfliegt und eben auch nur ein Spezi Enduro fährt sich irgendwelche hohlen Sprüche von den Anwesenden anhören darf?

Keine Ahnung ob das jetzt jemand von den aktiven hier im Forum betrifft, aber so schlaue Kommentare ob ich mich verfahren habe oder das falsche Rad mitgenommen habe nur weil ich den Chickenway genommen habe oder eben mal anhalten muss um das zu verdauen was ich mich gerade getraut habe, müssen nicht sein.

Leben und Leben lassen, wir haben doch alle nur das gleich im Sinn, BIKEN.

Gruß
AcidBurn


----------



## amok1 (3. Juni 2005)

AcidBurn01 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Zusammen,
> 
> erstmal muss ich meinen Respekt und Anerkennung für eure Bauwerke aussprechen.
> Alle Achtung. Meiner Meinung nach ist der Vorteil des Leimbachtrails das für jeden was dabei ist, wenn man wie ich ein wenig schissig unterwegs ist gibt es genug über das man trotzdem drüberhoppeln kann. Das was mir zu derb ist umfahr ich eben, lustig ist das allemal.
> ...




Word


----------



## Deleted 11825 (3. Juni 2005)

AcidBurn01 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Sache find ich persönlich etwas schade:
> Muss es den sein das jemand der nicht über alles was da steht drüberfliegt und eben auch nur ein Spezi Enduro fährt sich irgendwelche hohlen Sprüche von den Anwesenden anhören darf?
> 
> Keine Ahnung ob das jetzt jemand von den aktiven hier im Forum betrifft, aber so schlaue Kommentare ob ich mich verfahren habe oder das falsche Rad mitgenommen habe nur weil ich den Chickenway genommen habe oder eben mal anhalten muss um das zu verdauen was ich mich gerade getraut habe, müssen nicht sein.



Was waren das denn für Assis?

Ich habe bisher eigentlich nur nette Leute am Berg getroffen, man ist als Biker ja Teil einer Familie, von daher...
Gibt doch Wichtigeres im Leben, ob ich nun den nächsten Drop hüpfe oder den Chickenway nehme. Also echt, total traurig das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Fire (3. Juni 2005)

nettes bike, auch wenn nicht ganz mein fall. hättest an paar stellen gut gewicht sparen können *g*

ob jemand nen kicker springt oder vorbeifährt ist ganz die entscheidung vom fahrer. man weiß selber am besten was man sich zutrauen kann und dann gibt es auch weniger verletzungen  und wenn man noch net lange fährt ist dies natürlich nochmal ganz anders. Anders dagegen ist es, wenn man mit leuten fährt, gut kennt und auch ihre fahrweise kennt. da red ich manchmal schon auf einen ein, dass er endlich den kicker mitnimmt, weil ich genau weiß dass er es kann. dann merken se immer erst, dass es garnet schwierig war 


@amok  ab mitte nächster woche hab ich wieder mehr zeit. also wenn mal mit welchen fahren willst, die langsam hochfahren kannste ruhig mit *g*  geh mal von deinem bike aus, dass du schon bisschen fahren kannst


----------



## amok1 (3. Juni 2005)

mein hr is da. stahlkurbeln werden heute durch ne saint ersetzt und vorne noch stahlflex dran.

dann fehlt nur noch nen anderer sattel und nen answer pro taper in gold und ne andere stütze.


----------



## X-Fire (3. Juni 2005)

an deiner stelle würd ich es mal mit ganz normalen schwalbe schläuchen versuchen. bis jetzt hält es und da sparste a halbes kg insgesamt *g*

mit den DH schläuchen hatt ich nie nen platten, aber muss jetzt normale versuchen  
mein bike kennst oder?  steht irgendwo paar seiten vorher drin


----------



## amok1 (3. Juni 2005)

Ich hatte scho snakebites in dh-schläuchen.


----------



## amok1 (3. Juni 2005)

Jo, dein Bike is sehr fein.


----------



## X-Fire (3. Juni 2005)

dann haste zu wenig luft drin *g*  hab netmal in der stadt beim treppenhupfen snakebites bekommen. 

nur mit anderen reifen wie fat albert oder so. da reicht eine landung auf ner treppe und schon platt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (3. Juni 2005)

na das is echt übel wenn solche sprüche fallen.

wir sind vor paar wochen an dem doppelsprung (erster so nen meter 2. holz konstruktion über baum 6 meter dahinter) auf ne gruppe cc'ler mit fullys getroffen. die beäugten den ersten höheren sprung.
ich bin vor lauter dummheit und streckenunkenntnis mit viel zuwenig speed rüber über den ersten und mich hats klar versenkt(verdammtes hardtail). um keine angst zu behalten hab ich mich trotz prellung und schürfwunden (mann wie ungelenkig bin ich eigentlich) wieder hochgemacht und gleich nochmal rüber diesmal mit mehr speed und konzentration  sauber rüber und butterweich gelandet. dies animierte einen der cc'ler mit dem fully rüberzufahren. resultat : angst ließ in 5 cm vor kante bremsen , kopfüber runter. oakley kaputt nase gebrochen helm genauso. hat nichtmal die stütze runtergemacht und wir hatten auf ihn eingeredet dass er nicht fahren soll...naja hat leider nicht geholfen.

aber ich bin auch irgendwie ein schisser...bin auch nicht jeden gefahren , hab den mit dem matschfeld danach ausgelassen , war mir zu tricky...aber 4 wochen hardtail zeit und ich fahr wie spast...trotz 15 jahren erfahrung


----------



## tpma (4. Juni 2005)

Hallo Bikers,

schlechte Nachrichten!
In Zukunft müßt ihr mit schußsicheren Westen die Abfahrt antreten.

Vielleicht habt ihr es schon gesehen, direkt neben eurem neuen noch nicht fertiggestelltem und teilweise schon wieder zerstörtem (wie nennt man das) Holzkonstruktion wurde ein *Jägerstand* gebaut!!!!!!
Warum wohl??

Wild gibt`s ja keines mehr, wurde alles von den Bikern verscheucht.  
An der Stelle ein Jägerstand ist nicht gerade einleuchtend.

Was meint denn ihr dazu?
Kennt eigentlich jemand den Förster bzw. den oder die Jäger?

Thomas


----------



## tpma (4. Juni 2005)

Man könnte ja jetzt gemein sein und den Jägerstand zerlegen und mit dem Holz was Neues bauen     

Weiß jemand wie lange der Jägerstand dort schon steht?
Mir ist er eben erst heute morgen aufgefallen.

Außerdem waren frische Autospuren auf dem Waldweg. Zuerst hatte ich ja euch im Verdacht Holz transportieren und so.
Ich finde es total kacke wenn man auf dem tollen naturbelassen Waldweg bei Nässe mordsmäßig Spuren (Spuren von rutschenden Rädern) hinterlässt und sogar neben dem Waldweg fährt um ja nicht ein paar Meter laufen zu müssen.

Es könnte aber auch jemand gewesen sein, der was mit dem Jägerstand zu tun hat.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## powerbiker88 (4. Juni 2005)

der komische jägerstand ist schon länger da. aus dem holz könnte man bestimmt was schönes bauen


----------



## X-Fire (5. Juni 2005)

der jägerstand steht schon ne ganze weile dort und an der stelle an der wir grad bauen, standen davor auch schon 2 kicker


----------



## Deleted 11825 (7. Juni 2005)

Wetterbericht für Donnerstag:
18°C, trocken, wolkig.

Ideale Bedingungen also   
Wie schaut's aus? Lust auf 'ne Runde? 17:30Uhr wie gehabt?


----------



## Frozen125 (7. Juni 2005)

ja hät bock 17.30 is ok


----------



## Deleted 11825 (8. Juni 2005)

@Frozen125: Kannst du mir bitte per PM deine Handynummer mitteilen? Ich muß unerwartet morgen noch auf ein Meeting nach Ulm, ich glaub's zwar nicht, aber es könnte passieren dass ich mich etwas verspäte.
Würde dir dann bescheid sagen, falls es bei mir später werden sollte.


----------



## Frozen125 (8. Juni 2005)

vieleicht verspät ich mich auch noch weil ich muss für n Führerschein noch nen seh test machen und ich weis nicht wielang des dauert


----------



## Deleted 11825 (8. Juni 2005)

Dauert 10-15 Minuten.
Alles klar. Dann treffen wir uns so gegen 1730-1745, okay?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frozen125 (8. Juni 2005)

ok is gut wenn es nen bissel später wird macht des nichts müssen halt schneller runter fahren


----------



## Deleted 11825 (8. Juni 2005)

...oder schneller hoch, haha


----------



## Frozen125 (8. Juni 2005)

> ...oder schneller hoch, haha



das is echt nen guter scherz


----------



## Frozen125 (8. Juni 2005)

kommt will rock eigendlich morgen auch mit????????????


----------



## Deleted 11825 (8. Juni 2005)

Ich weiß von nichts...


----------



## Frozen125 (8. Juni 2005)

ich auch nicht also ich hab ihm ne sms geschreiben aber er hat noch nicht geanwortet
ich seh ihn aber morgen in der schule


----------



## Frozen125 (11. Juni 2005)

ups


----------



## OldDirtyPhil (19. Juni 2005)

Das mit dem jägerstand abbauen würd ich mir überlegen. 

Der förster hatte schon überlegt ein waldstück zur verfügung zu stellen , doch da ein paar leut eine riesige auffälige konstruktion bauen mussten gibt es wieder stress.
Deshalb sollten wir es uns alle verkneifen und am leimbach trail erst mal nix mehr bauen.   

gruß ODP


----------



## X-Fire (19. Juni 2005)

deswegen haben wir ja nemme weitergebaut...  aber das waldstück das wir vielleicht bekommen ist wahrscheinlich aber nutzlos  zu flach, stark bewaldet und wir dürfen nix umholzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frozen125 (21. Juni 2005)

@czuk:
haste mal wieder bock ne runde zu fahren?
will rock kommt in der nächsten zeit nicht mehr mit hat sich seine gabel geschrottet


----------



## Deleted 11825 (21. Juni 2005)

Gerne, habe aber Morgen und Übermorgen keine Zeit. Geht das Wochenende bei dir? Freitag geht vermutlich zur Not auch noch.


----------



## Jochen_DC (22. Juni 2005)

hi zusammen,

würde mich euch gerne übernächstes wochenende anschliessen. leider wird erst dann mein dh bike fahrfertig sein :-(

grüße Joe


----------



## Marischa (23. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir bitte jemand eine Wegbeschreibung für den Gehrenberg geben (von Markdorf aus)? Bin vor Jahren mal einen schönen Schotterweg hochgefahren, hab ihn aber letztes mal nicht gefunden und musste auf der Strasse hoch fahren, was nicht so toll war. Würde mich freuen, danke.

Grüsse

Marischa


----------



## Deleted 11825 (23. Juni 2005)

Ganz einfach; du fährst an die Tanke in Markdorf. Dort geht ein Schotterweg eine kleine Anhöhe herauf, den fährst du immer entlang. Nach ein paar Hundert Metern geht's links nen Asphaltweg herauf. Den fährst du jetzt immer nur geradeaus. Der mündet in eine "krumme" T-Kreuzung. Auch hier fährst du weiter geradeaus. Dann kommt eine Kreuzung, auch hier geradeaus. Jetzt müsstest du genau auf den Gehrenberg zufahren. Nun einfach immer nur den Berg herauf und schon bist du oben


----------



## Marischa (23. Juni 2005)

Dankeschön, dann werde ich es mal versuchen, schaffe es wahrscheinlich eh nicht auf Anhieb hoch, bin noch Anfänger. 

Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 11825 (23. Juni 2005)

Nur Mut, das wird schon. Bei meiner ersten Gehrenberg Tour im Februar letztes Jahr mußte ich noch vier Pausen machen, habe das letzte Stück nur noch geschoben und pfeifte aus dem letzten Loch   
Mittlerweile komme ich gut in einem Rutsch ohne Pause hoch. Ist echt toll, wenn man sieht, wie sich die Kondition aufbaut. Zwei drei Touren und du wirst auch kaum mehr Probleme haben...


----------



## Frozen125 (23. Juni 2005)

bei mir würd nur freitag gehen am we bin ich net da


----------



## Marischa (23. Juni 2005)

also ich hab den weg gefunden, aber ... (trau mich gar nicht es zuzugeben) ich habe es nicht hoch geschafft. ehrlich gesagt hatte ich schon bei dem ersten alphaltierten stück zu beissen. hab es dann noch bis in den wald rein geschafft, bin ein stück weit gefahren und irgendwann bin ich umgedreht und bin wieder runter gefahren. na ja, bin halt doch nur ein mädchen   .
hatte aber trotzdem viel spass und probiere es sicher wieder. muss aber erst auf weniger anspruchsvollen strecken kondition aufbauen.

viele grüsse

marischa


----------



## Deleted 11825 (23. Juni 2005)

Na wenn das mal kein Ansporn ist es zu schaffen! Einfach das nächste mal etwas langsamer fahren. Je langsamer du fährst, desto eher kommst du nachher auch an. Klingt zwar komisch, ist aber so   
Das erste asphaltierte Stück ist wirklich sehr schwer. Es liegt total in der Sonne und dann auch noch in einem Winkel, der den Asphalt zum Glühen bringt. Das strahlt dann total auf einen ab, quasi ein Backofen! Wenn du das erstmal schaffst, ist der Rest auch nicht mehr schwer, denn im Wald ist der Weg zwar schotterig, aber dafür nicht mehr ganz so steil. Und wie gesagt, im kleinsten Gang und ohne Hast geht das ganz gut.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (23. Juni 2005)

Frozen125 schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir würd nur freitag gehen am we bin ich net da



Schade. Dann wird es dieses Wochenende leider nichts. Habe Morgen unerwartet keine Zeit, hier laufen grad sämtliche Projekte heiß   

Aber nächste Woche hoffentlich! Weiß schon garnichtmehr, wie der Gehrenberg von oben aussieht


----------



## X-Fire (23. Juni 2005)

dann musste halt kurz schieben wenn es nemme geht   komm gerade heim. sind 2mal hochgefahren bzw. 1mal hochgefahren und das 2te mal die strecke hochgeschoben *g* 


kann nur sagen, furztrocken    man kann ohne rücksicht auf verluste fahren. man muss nur aufpassen, dass man nicht übermütig wird, aber viel schneller als wir fahren geht die strecke eh nemme


----------



## Frozen125 (24. Juni 2005)

hab nächste woche auch kaum zeit und am we sieht es auch schlecht aus ausser sa abend


----------



## Frozen125 (24. Juni 2005)

@Marischa:
kannste ja mit uns mit fahren 
ich hab auch keine gute kondition aber ich schieb dan halt 
wir warten auch gerne


----------



## Jochen_DC (24. Juni 2005)

@x-fire soso schneller als ihr ist nicht möglich...also ich weiß nicht , bin kein freund von überheblichkeit , man fällt da so tief wenn der richtige mitfährt


----------



## X-Fire (25. Juni 2005)

Jochen_DC schrieb:
			
		

> @x-fire soso schneller als ihr ist nicht möglich...also ich weiß nicht , bin kein freund von überheblichkeit , man fällt da so tief wenn der richtige mitfährt



jetzt musste nur noch richtig lesen lernen    ich hab gesagt, dass es viel schneller nicht mehr geht und das siehste daran, dass wir mitlerweile fast alle gleichschnell sind und wir fahren garantiert nicht langsam...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (25. Juni 2005)

und schon wieder...es ist immer eine frag der relation , zu den locals dort seit ihr eventuell schnell...zu anderen seit ihr vielleicht langsam...also was soll so ne aussage das es kaum schneller geht...niemand hat daraus eine 'mehr' info ausser das du ein ganz cooler downhiller bist...


----------



## Deleted 11825 (25. Juni 2005)

@Jochen_DC und x-fire: Tragt's doch aus wie Männer, macht ein Rennen!


----------



## mohoonja (30. Juni 2005)

@amok1: Hi, meld Dich mal bei mir wegen der Julie Bremse und mach bitte Dein Postfach leer, es können keine Mails mehr an Dich gesendet werden.
Grüsse mohhonja ([email protected])


----------



## X-Fire (30. Juni 2005)

Jochen_DC schrieb:
			
		

> und schon wieder...es ist immer eine frag der relation , zu den locals dort seit ihr eventuell schnell...zu anderen seit ihr vielleicht langsam...also was soll so ne aussage das es kaum schneller geht...niemand hat daraus eine 'mehr' info ausser das du ein ganz cooler downhiller bist...



was hastn du für ein problem?  Dann komm doch vorbei und zeig wie du uns davonfährst...  (wir sind übrigens die locals)


----------



## amok1 (30. Juni 2005)

mohoonja schrieb:
			
		

> @amok1: Hi, meld Dich mal bei mir wegen der Julie Bremse und mach bitte Dein Postfach leer, es können keine Mails mehr an Dich gesendet werden.
> Grüsse mohhonja ([email protected])



sers , 
hab ma geleert!


----------



## StyleChamp (30. Juni 2005)

X-Fire schrieb:
			
		

> was hastn du für ein problem?  Dann komm doch vorbei und zeig wie du uns davonfährst...  (wir sind übrigens die locals)



Du sagst du bist n´local, dann kennst du doch bestimmt den Matze. Kommst du dem hinterher? Und was heißt es geht nimme schneller, hohl mal nen Markus Klausmann der fährt dir da locker ne halbe minute vor wenn nicht noch mehr!


----------



## X-Fire (30. Juni 2005)

ja ich kenn den matze. ihr redet dauernt von mir.. ich habe gesagt, dass es net viel schneller geht wie WIR fahren, dazu gehört auch der matze 

und ja dem komm ich auch hinterher am GB und meine Kumpels kommen auch ihm mitm HT hinterher.

aber ist mir eh wurscht was ihr denkt. ist halt normal, dass man im IBC forum immer dumm angemacht wird   

hab schon gewartet bis ihr mit den pros kommt...aber ich red hier von ganz normalen leuten


----------



## Jochen_DC (30. Juni 2005)

den hardtail fahrer möcht ich sehn der dem matze auf dfem lambda da runte rnachkommt...
im übrigen ist der herr mothes nach verschiedenenen aussagen äußerst flott da runtergebügelt...als NICHT local...
aber wurscht , ich stolperte nur über diese etwas überhebliche aussge...die ja stets relativ ist...
wie heißt es so schön '...einer ist immer schneller'.

p.s.: auch die pros sind normalos...der einzigste alien war herr vouilloz ;-)

friedliche grüße...


----------



## AcidBurn01 (30. Juni 2005)

So Herrschaften,
das Thema dürfte jetzt dann durch sein.

Macht euch mal klar dass wir mit unserem Sport eh schon genug 'feinde' haben, da sollten WIR zumindest zusammen halten.

Damit mein ich alle die mit dicken Reifen irgendwelche Berge rauf und runter fallen.

Vielen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit und . . .

 . . . ride on !!!

Gruß AcidBurn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (30. Juni 2005)

Damit mein ich alle die mit dicken Reifen irgendwelche Berge rauf und runter fallen.
Meine Reifen sind nicht DICK bitteschön...sie sind vollschlank...  

p.s.: bist du nicht madsä's bruder ?


----------



## X-Fire (30. Juni 2005)

der gb  ist keine downhillstrecke wie todtnau. da kannste wirklich genauso schnell mitm HT fahren wie mitm Fully.


----------



## AcidBurn01 (30. Juni 2005)

Jochen_DC schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Reifen sind nicht DICK bitteschön...sie sind vollschlank...  ?



Auch gut, aber verglichen mit RR-Reifen schon eher DICK   



			
				Jochen_DC schrieb:
			
		

> p.s.: bist du nicht madsä's bruder ?



Nein, ich denke nicht. Zumindest heißt mein Bruder nicht so   

Gruß
AcidBurn


----------



## Jochen_DC (1. Juli 2005)

sollte ja auch eher ein obelix joke 'mal anders' sein ;-)

dachte nur dass es vom alter hinkommen könnte...bist 2 tage jünger als ich ;-) laut deinem profil :->


----------



## tpma (3. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
waren heute morgen auf`m Berg und haben eine sonnenbrille gefunden.
Sie liegt direkt am defekten Doppel-Dreifach-Drop nach dem steilen Wurzelstück.
Ich hab sie links auf einen Stamm gelegt.
Ansonsten ist es ziemlich trocken im Wald.
gruß
Thomas


----------



## Herbert23 (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo czuk,

ist ja schon ein Zufall wieviele hier aus Kluftern kommen.

Wohnst du in der Markdorfer Str.22-26 im hochhaus?
ich komm nämlich auch aus Kluftern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 11825 (6. Juli 2005)

Ja, genau dort.


----------



## Herbert23 (6. Juli 2005)

cool ich wohn in dem haus neben dem cafe stock


----------



## Deleted 11825 (6. Juli 2005)

Herbert23 schrieb:
			
		

> cool ich wohn in dem haus neben dem cafe stock



Hallo Herr Nachbar   

Was fährst du denn so?


----------



## Herbert23 (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

Herr Nachbar sage ich immer zu dem aus dem hochhaus der so komisch rumläuft.Der sich immer umdreht, selbstgespräche führt und ziemlich groß ist.
Er hat glaub ich kurze blonde haare weist du wen ich meine???

Noch fahre ich garnichts habe mir aber ein mtb bestellt.


----------



## Frozen125 (6. Juli 2005)

@hubert23:
kannst ja mal mit uns dan fahren 


@czuk:
wann fahren wir das nächste mal?


----------



## Deleted 11825 (6. Juli 2005)

Frozen125 schrieb:
			
		

> @hubert23:
> kannst ja mal mit uns dan fahren
> 
> @czuk:
> wann fahren wir das nächste mal?



Hmm, gute Frage. Es regnet ja zur Zeit recht häufig und habe viel um die Ohren...
Wenn nächste Woche das Wetter wieder besser wird, können wir gerne mal wieder fahren gehen!


----------



## Deleted 11825 (6. Juli 2005)

Herbert23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Herr Nachbar sage ich immer zu dem aus dem hochhaus der so komisch rumläuft.Der sich immer umdreht, selbstgespräche führt und ziemlich groß ist.
> Er hat glaub ich kurze blonde haare weist du wen ich meine???
> ...



Achso, noch kein Bike. 

Nee, den kenn ich nicht. Sehe aber generell nicht so viele aus dem Block, da ich zur Zeit oft lange Arbeite und eigentlich nur rund 3 Minuten am Tag in der Nähe des Blocks bin (nämlich morgens und abends auf dem Weg zum/vom Auto)


----------



## Herbert23 (7. Juli 2005)

Was arbeitest du???


----------



## AddOn2U (8. Juli 2005)

Moin, moin,

war am Dienstag auf dem Gehrenberg. Tagsüber hatte es geregnet und Abends war es dann "trocken". Mei, war des an Spass!
Allerdings hat irgendein Bauer auf der Höhe der Tennisplätze eine riesen Lache Gülle am Ende eines Trails platziert. Danach sahen wir nicht nur aus wie Schwein, sondern haben auch noch so gerochen  
Ich hoffe mal, dass es nächste Woche wieder etwas trockener wird. Trotz allem Spass waren die Wurzeln recht rutschig und manche Stelle fast nicht mehr passierbar.

Also, vielleicht überholt ihr mich ja mal!

Grüßle

AddOn




So sah mein Bike aus, als wir wieder in Markdorf waren


----------



## Deleted 11825 (8. Juli 2005)

Das sieht ja echt übelst aus. Also ich könnt mir schöneres Vorstellen, als in Gülle zu baden. Danke für die Warnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AddOn2U (8. Juli 2005)

Mir ist noch ne lustige Begebenheit zum Dienstag eingefallen.
Als wir oben an der Kante nach dem Kiesabbruch standen und uns startklar gemacht haben, kam eine Gruppe Walkerinnen den Berg hoch. Als sie uns sahen, fingen sie an, sich untereinander über Naturschutz zu unterhalten.
Dabei haben sie uns recht böse angesehen.
Witzig fand ich dabei, dass manche von denen auf allen Vieren den rutschigen Trail hochkletterten und sich hilflos mit ihren Stöcken im Waldboden festkrallten.
Dabei schnatterten sie so laut, dass sie wahrscheinlich alle Tiere des Waldes bis Markdorf verjagt hatten  
Und als ich mir dann so die Ein oder Andere Figur am Boden betrachtete, fiel mir nur ein:
"Save the Wales!"
Dann doch lieber kurz und schmerzlos den Berg hinunter


----------



## X-Fire (8. Juli 2005)

gg   das kenn ich wenn das bike so aussieht. wir fahren dann immer zur tankstelle und spritzen es ab, dass wenigstens der dreck wieder weg ist.    daheim bin ich meistens zu faul alles wieder richtig sauber zu mache,


----------



## AddOn2U (8. Juli 2005)

Gibt es bei der Tankstelle einen normalen Wasserschlauch?
Ich habe gelesen, dass man das Rad auf keinen Fall mit einem Dampf/Hochdruckstrahler reinigen soll, da das wohl schlecht für die Lager ist.
Oder nehmt ihr den Eimer für die Scheibenreinigung für Autos?


----------



## Jochen_DC (9. Juli 2005)

naja wenn du mit so nem ding nicht direkt auf die lager hälst passiert da eigentlich nix...beim 4-gelenker wird es schwer ;-)...


----------



## Deleted 11825 (12. Juli 2005)

@Frozen125: Hast du am Donnerstag Zeit und Lust für ne kleine Runde über den Berg? Wetter sollte gut sein.


----------



## Frozen125 (12. Juli 2005)

ja am do is ok um 17.30 an der esso?


----------



## Deleted 11825 (12. Juli 2005)

Frozen125 schrieb:
			
		

> ja am do is ok um 17.30 an der esso?




Ist das nicht ein wenig spät? Wenn wir da zwei Stunden fahren oder etwas länger wirds schon wieder dunkel...


----------



## Frozen125 (12. Juli 2005)

dann halt um 17.00 uhr mir egal 
nur den 16.00 uhr zug erwisch ich nich mehr


----------



## Deleted 11825 (12. Juli 2005)

Frozen125 schrieb:
			
		

> dann halt um 17.00 uhr mir egal
> nur den 16.00 uhr zug erwisch ich nich mehr




Okay, 17 Uhr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frozen125 (13. Juli 2005)

ok also dann bis do um 17.00 uhr an der esso


----------



## AddOn2U (14. Juli 2005)

Wünsch Euch viel Spass heute.
Ich war gestern aufm Gehrenberg und die Trails sind weitestgehend wieder trocken.
Dann lasst es mal krachen!!!


----------



## Deleted 11825 (14. Juli 2005)

Danke, werden wir. Wobei ich aus beruflichen Gründen zur Zeit lieber einen Gang zurückschalte.
Kannst ja gerne mitkommen, wenn du Zeit has. Weißt ja wann und wo


----------



## AddOn2U (14. Juli 2005)

Danke für die Einladung!
Wären heute auch gerne wieder gefahren. Ich bin "leider" auf ner Grillparty eingeladen, wodurch ich nicht mitfahren kann.
Vielleicht auch besser so, mein Knie wird mir die Pause danken


----------



## dirtjan (14. Juli 2005)

also ich würd auch mal gern wieder fahrenm aber da wurde doch teilweise die kicker abgerissen oder??

mfg


----------



## Frozen125 (14. Juli 2005)

teilweise schon aber macht auch so spass kannst ja trotzdem mitkommen 
treffpunkt kennste ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 11825 (15. Juli 2005)

@Frozen: Wie schaut es aus, kannst du morgen in der Frühe? Und wenn ja, wann sollen wir uns treffen?


----------



## Frozen125 (15. Juli 2005)

können schon aber ob ich früh lust hab is die andere frage
was heist bei dir n der früh?


----------



## Deleted 11825 (15. Juli 2005)

Naja, ich richte mich da ganz nach dir. Du hast gesagt, du könntest nicht soooo lange bzw. nicht bis in den Nachmittag hinein, von daher würde ich die Zeit ganz dir überlassen. Solange du jetzt nicht auf die Idee kommst, dass wir um 8 Uhr schon fahren sollen   
Wegen mir muß es nicht früh sein, wie gesagt, wann du Zeit hast.


----------



## Frozen125 (15. Juli 2005)

mir wär um 13 uhr an der esso recht 
dann kann ich ausschlafen


----------



## Deleted 11825 (15. Juli 2005)

Geht in Ordnung!


----------



## janos (1. August 2005)

servus,
war heute das erste mal am berg und muss sagen das es wirklich tolle trails gibt!
nur leider kann ich weder kicker noch sonstige freeride einlagen finden  
wäre super wenn mir jemand eine kleine wegbeschreibung geben könnte, ich weis das ist nicht so einfach aber die grobe richtung wäre schon ein guter anfang. tennisplatz, aussichtsturm und grillhütte sind mir schon bekant, vielleicht von einem dieser punkte aus erklärt 

danke im vorraus  janos


----------



## Robsen (1. August 2005)

Moin die Klöten!

Als erstes möchte ich jenen danken die den Laimbach-Trail gebaut haben. So was fettes hatte ich zuletzt in Todtnau! Nach den ersten metern auf dem Schotterweg dachte ich mir allerdings erst mal:  Bin ich da richtig??? Nach den Ersten metern auf´m Trail dann:     F**K! Was mir aber ziemlich auf die Eier ging, war das hochlatschen. Da es an dem Schmucken Hang einige andere Kranke Hirne gibt muss doch auch irgendwer mal Shutteln. Falls sich zum Weekend was ergibt, ich wär dabei. Mein Rad rostet sonst vor Langeweile. 

Im voraus schin mal Mahalo.

Aloha


----------



## mohoonja (2. August 2005)

... wie wärs mit hochbiken?

Wofür hast Du denn Dein Rad   
Grüsse aus FN


----------



## Robsen (2. August 2005)

Hochbiken? Schwitz, Schwitz, Schwitz!

Auch schon gemacht. Geht ebenfalls auf dauer auf die Nüsse.

Außerdem hab ich mir die Kiste gekauft um hauptsächlich den Berg RUNTER zu fahren. Gibts da eigentlich ne entspannte möglichkeit zum Hochradeln? Bin das letzte mal den Trail hochgelaufen.   (Ich weiß, auch wenn die Kiste zum Radeln gebaut wurde.)


----------



## Jochen_DC (3. August 2005)

Robsen schrieb:
			
		

> Hochbiken? Schwitz, Schwitz, Schwitz!
> 
> Auch schon gemacht. Geht ebenfalls auf dauer auf die Nüsse.
> 
> Außerdem hab ich mir die Kiste gekauft um hauptsächlich den Berg RUNTER zu fahren. Gibts da eigentlich ne entspannte möglichkeit zum Hochradeln? Bin das letzte mal den Trail hochgelaufen.   (Ich weiß, auch wenn die Kiste zum Radeln gebaut wurde.)



geht mir genauso...hab schon gar nicht mehr große lust dahin...das is wirklich mehr als ätzend...fix und foxi oben am berg und dann völlig unkonzentriert die abfahrt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 11825 (3. August 2005)

?

Dann fehlt euch einfach die Kondition oder ihr habt Bikepark-Bikes, die hier in der Gegend nicht zu gebrauchen sind.   

Ist alles nur eine Frage des Trainings und des Tempos.


----------



## Jochen_DC (3. August 2005)

czuk schrieb:
			
		

> ?
> 
> Dann fehlt euch einfach die Kondition oder ihr habt Bikepark-Bikes, die hier in der Gegend nicht zu gebrauchen sind.
> 
> Ist alles nur eine Frage des Trainings und des Tempos.



und der sitzposition und und und...mit meinem ht is der gehrenberg no prob aber mit meinem dh-sessel geht da nicht viel...zumindest mit extrem wenig spaß...

shuttle wär da besser


----------



## X-Fire (3. August 2005)

ich fahr meistens das erste mal hoch  und dann die weiteren male schieb ich den trail hoch *g* 

aber bei der letzten fahrt.. sind 3 mal hoch  und wollt gerade losfahren und da merk ich, dass meine hinterbremse nemme geht... leitung hat sich gelöst und hab die ganze bremsflüssigkeit verloren. Muss heut noch meine neuen Beläge abholen, weil irgendwie bremst da hinten jetzt nix mehr


----------



## Jochen_DC (3. August 2005)

X-Fire schrieb:
			
		

> ich fahr meistens das erste mal hoch  und dann die weiteren male schieb ich den trail hoch *g*
> 
> aber bei der letzten fahrt.. sind 3 mal hoch  und wollt gerade losfahren und da merk ich, dass meine hinterbremse nemme geht... leitung hat sich gelöst und hab die ganze bremsflüssigkeit verloren. Muss heut noch meine neuen Beläge abholen, weil irgendwie bremst da hinten jetzt nix mehr



leg mal die beläge in bwnzin ein , wieder raus und an ne feuerfeste stelle dann zünde sie an...das öl verbruzelt an der oberfläche wenn sie sich noch nicht voll gesaugt haben.
ansonsten leider teurer defekt :-( 

haust du dein astrix fahrend hoch ? mann oh mann...


----------



## janos (5. August 2005)

verdamt so ein mist   
war heute das zweite mal dort und hab wieder sogut wie nichts gefunden (auser drei so mini kickern)  ich bin 5stunden lang hin und her gefahren und hab immer wieder nach dem weg gefragt mit der antwort: "ist ganz einach du musst nur den kiesweg entlang und links" hahaha da gibs ja nur ein kiesweg 
ich find den trail einfach nicht! zum schluss kamm ich gut 6km entfernet von marktdorf raus und das nach einer stunde bergauf fahren/schieben

kann mir morgen wenn das wetter mitmacht ein freundlich radler vielleicht den weg zeigen? man könnte sich ja am aussichts turm treffen und dann zusammen bis zum trail fahren oder so. wäre echt hammer nett ich bin so verzweifelt nochmal fahr ich da nicht umsonst hin! 

danke im vorraus janos der endlich den trail finden will


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. August 2005)

janos schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir morgen wenn das wetter mitmacht ein freundlich radler vielleicht den weg zeigen? man könnte sich ja am aussichts turm treffen und dann zusammen bis zum trail fahren oder so. wäre echt hammer nett ich bin so verzweifelt nochmal fahr ich da nicht umsonst hin!
> 
> danke im vorraus janos der endlich den trail finden will



wir können ja morgen da mal hinschauen  dann isses nicht so lang mit suchen   

wann willst du los ?


----------



## X-Fire (6. August 2005)

ja klar fahr ich mit dem astrix hoch. nur schieben geht ja auch net 


ja hab se schon lange angezündet und auch schon den obersten teil abgeschliffen, aber bremsleistung ist immern och fürn arsch. sie fühlen sich aber so an, als wären se neu und müssten eingebremst werden und es hat sich glaub auch schon ein wenig verbessert. vielleicht fahr ich damit mal noch einmal am GB und wenn es net besser wird, kommen gleich die neuen beläge drauf.


@der der den trail net findet 
ich fahr vielleicht heute, aber ich geh wohl eher mitm HT nach tettnang bisschen dirten, weil sonst niemand mit mir GB fahren will


----------



## Robsen (7. August 2005)

Moin die Klöten.

Wenn das Wetter mitmacht gehts am dienstag an Monte Gehro (auch Gehrenberg genannt!). Je mehr Leute desto besser, oder? wer auch so denkt soll sein A***h mit dazugehörigem Bike dorthinbewegen. Bin wahrscheinlich so gegen 4 in Laimbach am Bikeshop, und dann nach ner halben Stunde hochdackeln oben. 

@Janos: hast den Trail mal gefunden???????????????????????????

@alle anderen: Der Federweg sei mit euch

Da Kona Rider


----------



## Deleted 11825 (9. August 2005)

Morgen wollt ich den Berg erklimmen, wer kommt mit?

Frozen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frozen125 (9. August 2005)

ne morgen hab ich keine zeit muss lang arbeiten und dannach bin ich total im ar...


----------



## Frozen125 (16. August 2005)

@czuk
bock mal wieder zu fahren

alle anderen dürfen sich gerne anschließen


----------



## Deleted 11825 (16. August 2005)

Frozen125 schrieb:
			
		

> @czuk
> bock mal wieder zu fahren
> 
> alle anderen dürfen sich gerne anschließen



Bock ohne ende!

Nur Zeit hab ich bis anfang September nicht mehr     

Viel zu tun und in einer Woche auch noch 2 Wochen Urlaub.


----------



## Hörbie (18. August 2005)

war heut wieder mit meinem freund oben und muss auch gleich mal was sagen:

beim leimbachtrail kommen ja 2 kicker nebeneinander die über baumstämme drübergehen (ziemlich am anfang). da hat irgendwer beim rechten kicker den baumstamm unten weggesägt und den kicker zur seite getan. wir haben jetzt wieder den auseinandergesägten baumstamm zum teil untern kicker getan und den wieder richtig hingelegt, allerdings nicht weiter befestigt. das letzte querbrett fehlt auch noch. (wir haben jez noch nen kleinen baumstamm  davor getan dass man ihn nicht fahren soll weil wir uns nich so ganz sicher waren ob der geht...).
weiß jemand was da los ist?? also wie gesagt, bin mir nicht sicher ob man den so fahren kann...

und dann noch was:
beim vorletzen kicker (also dem kurz vor dem kicker mit dem vielen holz, also am schluss) hat sich mein freund vorne und hinten nen plattengeholt, weil da wahrscheinlich ein nagel rausschaute. (sind uns aber nicht ganz sicher, haben auch nicht weiter nachgeschaut) vllt. könnte es auch so ein ast sein der genau nach dem kicker so senkrecht hochschaut, glaub ich aber weniger, aber den könnte man ja auch an den kicker nageln. (dass es ne wurzel danach war ist relativ unwahrscheinlich, weil der reifen genügend luft hatte).
weiß au nich ob man das reparieren muss...


ansonsten lagen ein paar äste auf der strecke, die ich aber zum großteil auch weggeräumt hab. und die kicker würd ich ja auch gern selber reparieren, nur kenn ich mich damit nich aus...


----------



## AddOn2U (26. August 2005)

Servus,

bin am Mittwoch Abend den Laimbachtrail gefahren und es ging recht gut.
Äste lagen in der Tat keine mehr. Danke Hörbie!!!

Den Kicker mit dem "Nagel" hab ich Gott sei Dank nicht gefunden. Sonst hätte ich mal nachgeschaut.

Beim linken Kicker ganz am Anfang fehlt nun die Abfahrt. D.h. entweder aussenrum oder mit genügend Schwung drüber  

Der obere Teil war zu sumpfig. Da war noch richtig viel Wasser von den starken Regenfällen im Boden. Ist nicht empfehlenswert. Aber ab der Kreuzung an den obersten Kickern war es gut zu fahren.

Grüßle

AddOn


----------



## peanuts2 (28. August 2005)

Hi wo sind denn überhaupt die ganzen trails vom Gehrenber runter? Weil ich bis jetzt erst einen entdeckt????   Bitte helft mir!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frozen125 (28. August 2005)

Les dir den threat mal ganz durch da steht schon mehr mals wo die trails sind


----------



## tpma (6. September 2005)

Hallo,
da hat ja jemand ganz schön gearbeitet. Wirklich gut gemacht, jetzt macht Gehrenberg wieder Spass.
Klasse!!!


----------



## Freerider88 (7. September 2005)

Ja wir haben da mal wieder ein bisschen gerichtet, dass man fahren kann ohne Abzusteigen auch wenns nichts großes ist-der Flow zählt halt auch!


----------



## Frozen125 (12. September 2005)

@Czuk: bock mal wieder ne runde zu fahren?     

ich bin warscheinlich am fr am berg wer mit will einfach melden


----------



## janos (12. September 2005)

bei entsprechendem wetter bin ich dabei
wann willst du  ca. starten?
mfg janos


----------



## Frozen125 (12. September 2005)

weis noch net recht aber warscheinlich zwischen 3 uhr und 4 uhr 

nur wenn des wetter stimmt


----------



## janos (12. September 2005)

musst du und czuk net arbeiten?
ich kann denk ich erst ab 18:00  
na ja wir schreiben halt nochmal.

mfg


----------



## Frozen125 (12. September 2005)

doch ich muss arbeiten czuk glaub auch

ich hab halt schon um 11.30 Uhr feierabend


----------



## Deleted 11825 (12. September 2005)

Ich glaub ich bin dabei! Sofern das Wetter stimmt natürlich. Ich denke ansonsten brauchen wir uns nach 17:30 nicht mehr treffen, wird abends arg schnell dunkel, es sei denn, wir fahren nur noch einmal den Berg hoch, statt zweimal.

Ansonsten würd ich am Wochenende auch nochmal fahren, sofern das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## Frozen125 (12. September 2005)

ne zweimal muss schon sein    

aber nach 17.30 is dann echt schon zu spät   

ne arbeits kollege will auch mit is halt noch anfänger aber des macht ja auch nix

will es sowiso etwas langsammer angehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 11825 (12. September 2005)

Frozen125 schrieb:
			
		

> will es sowiso etwas langsammer angehen




Schon klar!


----------



## Frozen125 (12. September 2005)

will ich wirklich
sonst bricht sich mein arbeitskollege sich sein kreutz


----------



## Deleted 11825 (12. September 2005)

Frozen125 schrieb:
			
		

> will ich wirklich
> sonst bricht sich mein arbeitskollege sich sein kreutz




Ja, ist wirklich schon klar


----------



## Frozen125 (15. September 2005)

wann sollen wir uns treffen ?
mir is es egal


----------



## Hörbie (15. September 2005)

sag mal wer hat eigentlich die ganzen neuen kicker aufen leimbach trail gebaut (oder auch umgestellt)


----------



## Deleted 11825 (15. September 2005)

@Frozen: ich befürchte, dass ich es morgen _mal wieder_ nicht schaffen werde. Den ganzen Sommer werd ich jetzt schon zugekleistert mit Arbeit


----------



## Frozen125 (15. September 2005)

man so nen scheis mein arbeitskollege kommt auch net mit


----------



## Jochen_DC (15. September 2005)

Frozen125 schrieb:
			
		

> man so nen scheis mein arbeitskollege kommt auch net mit


wie sieht es denn aus mit we ? wenn das wetter hält sollte man die letzten tage der saison ausnutzen...
wurde heute ganz schön gehetzt von kollege janos    ich will wieder isn gelände


----------



## Frozen125 (15. September 2005)

also am we wär ich auch dabei wen des wetter hält


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 11825 (15. September 2005)

Ich ebenso!


----------



## tpma (3. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Guten Morgen,
hier ist wohl Winterschlaf eingetreten oder was.
Im "Forum Local" streiten sie sich wenigstens um Kaisers Bart.

Will sich heut denn niemand zum fahren verabreden?  

Es geht -siehe Bild


----------



## janos (2. April 2006)

sers,
ich bin jetzt einfach mal so frei und hol den gehrenberg thread wieder uas dem winterschlaf zurück

ich war heut mit "frozen125" ne kleine runde auf dem laimbachtrail unterwegs und musste leider feststellen das die strecke über den langen winter doch sehr gelitten hat die obern ns elemente würden komplett zerstört oder sind so instabil das man sie kaum befahren kann. auch sonst wurden einige kicker komplett oder zumindest teilweise platt gemacht! 

jedoch sind auch viele neuen kicker und andere lines entstanden die teilweisse richtig spass machen das unterste ns gap hat den wintern zumglück unbeschadet überstanden 




der drop steht auch noch und nebendran würde ein etwas kleinere drop gebaut der aber meiner ansicht nach überflüssig ist da er maximal 20cm tiefer ist und der absprung zu weit in die landung rein ragt. 




da biken so viel spass mach hab ich leider keine weiteren fotos mehr gemacht 

wir sehen uns am gehrenberg  mfg janos


----------



## Moritz R. (3. April 2006)

Ja hab ich auch sehr zerstört angetroffen aber wir haben am wochenende da bissl ausgebessert! vllt. hast ja die paar neuen Kicker gesehen!   . Mit den Ns ist halt überall gleich!   

gruß moe


----------



## Freerider88 (5. April 2006)

War auch mal wieder nach dem Winter und promt waren auf der Strecke bestimmt 10-12 Biker. Da kam mir wieder mal der Gedanke mit der Legalisierung des Trails. War zwar schonmal ein versuch aber damals warens halt 30-40 Leute und jetzt fährt zumindest bei mir im Ort fast "jeder" aufn Berg. Da müsst mit dem nötigen Hinterdruck doch mal was möglich sein, oder? Postet mal eure Meinung. Legal viel bauen und nicht nach 2 Wochen wieder zerstört auffinden.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (5. April 2006)

Legal viel bauen halte ich für schwierig. Da müsste man ja für ausreichende Sicherheit sorgen und im Zweifelsfall auch als Gemeinde haften.
Ich denke es wäre erstrebenswerter, wenn man eine "Duldung" erreicht. Die Gemeinde weiß offiziell nichts davon und fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frozen125 (5. April 2006)

also eine duldung is ja schon da 
aber des abreisen kommt mehr von leuten die da laufen  
weil die großen sache stehen ja noch wo man auch recht einfach abreisen kann wenn man weiß wie 
also nen förster könnt des zeug an einem tag ohne probleme kaput machen wenn er will


----------



## Rolling Mad Man (5. April 2006)

hallo, 

ich fahre ende des monats eine woche an den bodensee, bin dann in FN, wo ist denn gehrenberg, bzw. wann fahrt ihr denn immer so, ich würde da gerne mal bei euren kickers vorbeikommen!

wo kann man denn in der nähe von FN gut biken?

bis bald


----------



## Frozen125 (5. April 2006)

also der gehrenberg is bei Markdorf und in Ravensburg gibt es auch ne strecke aber ich weiß nicht wo soll aber auch ganz ok sein 

wir fahren eigendlich grad nach lust und laune kommt aufs wetter vorallem an 

was fährst du denn so ??


----------



## Rolling Mad Man (5. April 2006)

ich fahr meistens am feldberg oder altkönig (ca. 900 hm), 









eher trails und bergab gerne auch waldschneisen mit viel gefälle, davon hab ich jetzt grad kein bild gefunden...
ab und zu geh ich auch mal an den bombenkrater üben, wo ich aber nur die kleineren doubles und sprünge mitnehme...




der auf dem bild bin nicht ich
sieht aber so da aus...


----------



## Rolling Mad Man (5. April 2006)

markdorf ist doch nicht so weit von FN, oder? ich melde mich am besten ne woche bevor da runter fahre hier im thread...


----------



## Frozen125 (5. April 2006)

ne Markdorf is so 10 min mitm auto von FN entfernt


----------



## JoJo_79 (5. April 2006)

Hi Leute, 


ich bun neu in FN und habe auch schon den Leimbachtrail am Gehrenberg entdeckt. Vor ca. 4 Wochen waren da alle Sprünge+Brücken unbeschadet.
Letzten Freitag bin ich die Rund nochmals gefahren und habe auch festgestellt, dass fast alles futsch ist. Von alleine sind die Dinger bestimmt nicht kaputt gegangen....
Bin auch noch auf der Suche nach ein paar Leuten, mit denen man mal ne Feierabendrunde drehen kann. Ich fahre gerne technisch anspruchsvolle Trails, kleine Drops sind auch drin und mein Vorderrad ist die meiste Zeit in der Luft

Schreibt mal rein, wann wieder was gehen würde, ich wohne in FN-Manzell und würde mich demnächst mit ein paar Leuten gegen 18:00 für ne Feierabendrude in Schnetzenhausen am Kreisel treffen (2x pro Woche).

@czuk: Bist du ausm Saarland? Ich komme auch da her

Bis demnächst aufm Bike!!


----------



## Moritz R. (6. April 2006)

@ Rolling Mad Man :
Ja poste ame besten so paar tagae bevor du kommst ich kann idr auch gerne die strecke in weingarten zeigen... haben ich und paar kumpels die letzten woche recht schön gestaltet... einige kicker gabs und anlieger sind jetzt drin ...


----------



## Hörbie (22. April 2006)

So... waren heut endlich auch mal wieder aufm Berg 
Da hat ja aber jemand ziemlich gewütet  

also, die oberen Trails ham unterm Winter etwas gelitten, es liegt überall Laub rum, Äste sind auf den Strecken und neben der Rutsche liegen sogar Tannenbäumchen drauf. Sonst gehen sie eigentlich ziemlich gut, nur die Äste stören halt.

Aber zum Leimbach Trail... naja, also da steht ja so gut wie fast nichts kleineres mehr. Vom Alten ist ja praktisch nichts mehr vorhanden, jedoch habt ihr ja kräftig was neues hingebaut. Nur sind die leider auch schon nochtmehr ganz in Schuss, teilweise fehlt der Schlamm und dann ist nur noch der Baumstamm da oder sie sind schon wieder auseinandergerollt. Was mir gut gefällt, ist der Schlammkicker, der wurde ja verlängert. 
Aber sonst find ichs schade dass so wenig kleine Sachen mehr stehen, und wenn, dass die meisten davon unbefahrbar sind.


----------



## jakob (24. April 2006)

ich war jetzt am samstag auch das erste mal am gehrenberg, bin 2mal die berüchtigte rutsche runter und dann den leimbach trail runter... der ist naja... leider nicht so flüssig fahrbar wie ich dachte aber sonst ganz i. O. 
am Skateplatz unten in Markdorf steht ein fetter Table, der ist anscheinend erst letzte woche fertig geworden. Bild in meiner Gallerie wenns jemand interessiert, auf jedenfall schönes teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayer80 (30. April 2006)

Hi,
find's auch schade, daß das ganze Zeug hingeschmissen wurde, aber ich möchte doch an Eure Vernunft appellieren, dort nichts Neues mehr hinzubauen. 

Es ist schön, daß wir als MTBler mittlerweile akzeptiert und auch weitgehend toleriert werden (war ca. 1990 bis 1997 absolut nicht so, wir waren damals Freiwild, und es war offenbar legal, Drähte zu spannen etc., ich spreche aus Erfahrung). Es wäre auch schön, wenn das so bleiben würde, und dazu müssen wir uns anständig verhalten, was bedeutet, keine Wanderer umnieten, nicht "weg da!" brüllen und eben auch nicht (illegalerweise) den ganzen Wald vollbauen. Wenn da wieder was Neues steht, bekommt nämlich eine gewisse ortsansässige eingetragene Personengruppe Ärger. Also bitte schränkt Eure Bauktivitäten so weit es geht ein, falls Ihr gar nicht anders könnt, baut unauffällig, ein kleiner Anlieger z.B. fällt viel weniger auf als ein NS-Drop.

Ich finde es schön, daß wir dort überhaupt fahren können, und ich will, daß das auch auf lange Zeit so bleibt! Wer weiß, vielleicht ist man als MTBler irgendwann so akzeptiert und kann auf einem beschränkten Gebiet legal Trails bauen! ;-) Bis dahin müssen wir alle zusammen versuchen und etwas einzuschränken, ok?

Viel Spaß noch beim Biken!!
Euer Madsä


----------



## OldDirtyPhil (5. Mai 2006)

OK, verspreche, dass ich/wir nix mehr bauen werden! dachten der kleine kicker wär in der Toleranz. 

Wie siehts denn aus mit dem Grundstück? 

Wär nett euch mal in Übe zu sehen, haben nen 3m Garagen Gap und nen Fluss jump. Regi macht auch gerade die Maschine fitt. 

Gruß Phil


----------



## Jochen_DC (6. Mai 2006)

OldDirtyPhil schrieb:
			
		

> OK, verspreche, dass ich/wir nix mehr bauen werden! dachten der kleine kicker wär in der Toleranz.
> 
> Wie siehts denn aus mit dem Grundstück?
> 
> ...


hast du mit deinem kumpel eigentlich nichts besseres zu tun als anderen leuten ihre spots umzubauen ?    :kotz:


----------



## OldDirtyPhil (6. Mai 2006)

Oh , der Jochen wieder. Geh doch bei dem schönen wetter einfach biken oder misch dich woanderst ein. Deine Stacheleien bringen doch niemanden weiter. Ist dir soo langweilig?  Wir kennen uns nichmal. also lassen wirs einfach und reden mal bei gelegenheit in ruhe und perönlich.


----------



## Frozen125 (6. Mai 2006)

wir sollten leiber alle zusammen arbeiten als gegeneinander 

und wenn sie sagen das sie jetzt nicht mehr weiter bauen is doch gut 

also spritz nicht ab jochen DC


----------



## BigTasty (6. Mai 2006)

Jochen du warst nich zufällig heute aufm Gehrenberg und bist rechts die Rutsche runter? zusammen mit so 5, 6 anderen?

Ähm, wenn hier jeder sagt, er baut nix mehr... wer hat denn dann die 2 alten Kicker auf dem Leimbachtrail wieder hingestellt? naja, mir gefallen sie^^


----------



## Jochen_DC (6. Mai 2006)

jep war ich   warst du der mit dem ht begleiter  ? die cc fraktion hat nicht zu uns gehört...da is grad das schaltwerk abgerissen bei einem von denen  

wir haben die eine steilabfahrt noch entlaubt und sind dann runter...ich hoff das meine helmcamaufnahmen was geworden sind...leimbach trail is ja leider fast völlig zerstört bezüglich sprünge...


----------



## Frozen125 (7. Mai 2006)

sind ja nicht alle die da fahren auch hier im forum unterwegs 
es wird immer welche geben die an der strecke was bauen is find ich auch nicht schlecht wenn es nichts zu großes ist 
abwechslung is doch auch nicht schlecht ^^


----------



## BigTasty (7. Mai 2006)

aah wusst ichs doch dass ich das Intense von irgendwoher kenne  sieht ja echt edel aus  und genau der war ich, mit dem blauen T-shirt und dem schwarzen BigHit. Mein freund war halt das erste mal auf dem Gehrenberg und hat deshalb ersma geschoben. hätten euch ja gern mal zugeschaut wie ihr da runterfahrt... dann muss ich ja gleich nochmal hoch und schauen ob ihr gute arbeit geleistet habt  

bezüglich Leimbachtrail... naja steht doch schon wieder recht viel also es sah schon schlimmer aus dieses jahr! was ich halt dumm find, dass es so viele Flat Jumps gibt. sind zwar net allzu hoch aber wenn man recht weit springt...
welche sprünge vermisst du denn??

naja frozen sind auch nur der eine kicker nach dem kurzen steilen Stück am anfang wo über die querliegenden baumstämme drübergeht und noch der schmale der zur gleichen zeit kommt wie die 2 drops links runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (7. Mai 2006)

BigTasty schrieb:
			
		

> aah wusst ichs doch dass ich das Intense von irgendwoher kenne  sieht ja echt edel aus   Mein freund war halt das erste mal auf dem Gehrenberg und hat deshalb ersma geschoben. hätten euch ja gern mal zugeschaut wie ihr da runterfahrt...



danke , das rad gefällt mir auch sehr  

jetzt hast uns ja doch noch fahren sehen   freut mich dass dir der video gefällt  

dein kumpel hat das richtige gemacht , besser si als am anfang der saison sich gleich zermöbeln , so ohne is die stelle da nicht...das braucht ihm nicht peinlich sein  

krass aber dass am abend die sprünge die du wohl noch intakt vorgefunden ahst auf dem leimbach hin waren


----------



## BigTasty (7. Mai 2006)

naja original gesehen käm sicher noch besser  
naja, es geht schon, aber wenn man das erste mal da is sind die steine und wurzeln bissl "furchteinflößend"  habt ihr eigentlich deswegen da oben so lang gewartet?

naja, also wir sind halt die rutsche einmal gefahren und danach noch 2 mal leimbachtrail aber ich glaub kaum dass ihr uns überholt habt, ihr wart ja mit video drehen beschäftigt...(kleine frage: wo seid ihr immer wieder hochgelaufen?) bei beiden malen waren die kicker noch da

so jetzt will ich das aber auch ma ins forum posten:
die 2 neuen kicker von denen ich gestern noch berichtet hab steht der erste noch (oder wieder), der 2. liegt schon wieder mitten im wald, aber was wohl noch schlimmer ist... die 2 drops nach links runter wurden zerstört!!! sieht nich so aus wie als wenn da nen bruchpilot drüber is  

man, jetzt würd ich nur zu gern wissen wer das war? förster?


----------



## Jochen_DC (7. Mai 2006)

BigTasty schrieb:
			
		

> naja original gesehen käm sicher noch besser
> naja, es geht schon, aber wenn man das erste mal da is sind die steine und wurzeln bissl "furchteinflößend"  habt ihr eigentlich deswegen da oben so lang gewartet?


nene wir kennen die stelle schon   wir haben gewartet ob die cc heinis dass mit dem notreparieren des havarierten schaltauges (kette kürzen und dann single speed) selbst hinbekommen oder wir noch müssen...sie haben es dann nach geschlagenen 20 min geschafft dass der typ die straße rollen konnte


----------



## BigTasty (7. Mai 2006)

hehe so sind se die cc'ler  kamen gestern auch welche zu uns und wollten den sattel höherstellen


----------



## B.T. (8. Mai 2006)

Hallo Jungs!

War heute auch total überrascht, als ich den Leimachtrail hoch bin und die zwei Drops zerstört vorgefunden habe. Am Samstag waren die, wenn ich mich recht erinnere noch intakt. 
Also der Förster war es sicher nicht, der (oder seine Mitarbeiter) würden die Teile nicht einfach nur zerstören und liegenlassen.

So wie es z.Zt. aber läuft, wird es so nie eine "legale" Stecke mit Drops, Northshoretrails usw. geben, die von Förster, Stadtverwaltung... genehmigt wird. Ich hab mich gestern mit einem Markdorfer Stadtrat unterhalten, der selbst auch MTB fährt. Seiner (und einiger anderer) Meinung nach wäre es generell schon denkbar den Gehrenberg für Biker noch mehr zu öffnen (was aber keinesfalls bedeutet, daß jeder wo und wann er will irgendwas baut). Allerdings bedürfe es hierfür eine wirklich gut organisierte Gruppe, die sich zunächst mal formiert um vor dem Gemeinderat seine Wünsche und Pläne auch langfristig glaubhaft und seriös zu vermitteln. Er und einige seiner Ratskollegen wären wohl der gleichen Meinung - auch der Bürgermeister ist, so wie ich ihn kenne, auch nicht generell dagegen, immerhin unterstützte er letzes Jahr und unterstützt auch dieses Jahr wieder das Hot Wheels-Event mit nicht gerade geringer finanzieller und personeller Hilfe.

Ich denke der MTB-Club Gehrenberg e.V. ist hierfür eine gute Basis. Und auch wenn sich nicht alle nur wegen ihrem gemeinsamen Hobby lieben müssen, wäre es gut, mal irgendein Treffen aller Interessierten zu organisieren um mal einen ersten Schritt in die richtige, gemeinsame Richtung zu machen. Ich denke die Zeit wäre so sinnvoller genutzt, als hier im Forum sich gegenseitig über irgendwelche Themen die Köpfe breitzuschlagen, über die es sich eigentlich gar nicht lohnt darüber zu diskutieren...

So, das war nun einfach mal spontan meine Meinung zu dem ganzen...

Freeride rules
Ride hard - ride free
Tequilla tonite - tomorrow we ride
...und was es sonst noch für coole Sprüche gibt.


----------



## BigTasty (24. Mai 2006)

Mal ne ganz andere Frage:

Wer hat den (ehemaligen) großen Drop wieder aufgebaut, aber mit so ner komischen Konstruktion, dass man auf der Anfahrt schon fast vom Bike fällt?? Und was soll dieser quer-gelegene Kicker??
und die Höhe beträgt nun auch nur noch 60cm?!

Naja, nicht so mein Ding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frozen125 (21. Juni 2006)

hat mal wieder jemand lust ne runde zu drehen ??


----------



## Deleted 11825 (21. Juni 2006)

Frozen125 schrieb:
			
		

> hat mal wieder jemand lust ne runde zu drehen ??



Hi Frozen125,

mich kannste streichen. Ich habe endlich nen Job im Saarland gefunden und ziehe in 9 Tagen hier weg.
Meine Bikes sind schon dort.


----------



## janos (21. Juni 2006)

czuk schrieb:
			
		

> mich kannste streichen. Ich habe endlich nen Job im Saarland gefunden und ziehe in 9 Tagen hier weg.
> Meine Bikes sind schon dort.




schade wieder das gleiche oder endlich was anständiges (oder hast du das erst studiert)

mfg janos


----------



## Deleted 11825 (21. Juni 2006)

Was Anständiges. Ich werde Kaizen-Manager bei Terex-Demag.  Es ist einerseits natürlich schade, das ich hier weg muß (insbesondere wegen dem Gehrenberg), andererseits bin ich im letzten Jahr 45000km privat mit dem PKW gefahren, da ich jedes Wochenende zu meiner Freundin/ meiner Familie ins Saarland wollte. Und das geht dann doch etwas auf's Geld und vor allem auf die Nerven.
Mein Studium habe ich 2003 erfolgreich beendet, seit dem wohne/wohnte ich ja hier.


----------



## Frozen125 (22. Juni 2006)

des is echt schade das du weg gehst aber da gibt es bestimmt auch nen paar gute strecken


----------



## jakob (22. Juni 2006)

gibts von demag nicht auch diese riesenbagger? 
dann kannste ja mal nen fetten Trail im Saarland bauen


----------



## Deleted 11825 (22. Juni 2006)

@jakob: Demag baut Riesenkrane. 1600 Tonnen Tragkraft, oder auch mal 80 Meter hoch  

@Frozen125: Trails gibt es schon ein paar. Allerdings keinen Gehrenberg    
Der Pfälzer Wald ist aber bei mir quasi vor der Tür und da gibt es, wenn auch nicht so schön steil und freireiterig wie am Gehrenberg, ein paar sehr flowige Trails - 20 Kilometer lang am Stück!


----------



## Frozen125 (22. Juni 2006)

des is doch auch nicht schlecht ansonsten musst du halt mal einfach nen bissel was in wald zimmern ^^


----------



## Jochen_DC (23. Juni 2006)

wie sieht der leimbach trail aktuell denn grade aus ? hätt mal wieder bock dort zu heizen...stehen paar jumps wieder ?


----------



## deckerchecker (25. Juni 2006)

ja es sind ja leider en paar abgerissen worden, leider auch unser schöner drop links unterhalb der strecke, aber dafür sind wieder en paar neue gebaut worden, wobei des alles net so besonders toll ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User0815 (4. Juli 2006)

Servus!

War heute morgen den Gehrenberg runter. Hab die Schippe kurz vor dem Steilhang genommen. Also mit dem Hardtail nicht wirklich spaßig. Die Wurzeln hängen gute 25 cm aus dem Boden. Aber hab trotzdem nur einen Abflug gemacht. Das Bike ist gottseidank noch heil.
Hat mir jemand ein paar hübsche Tipps für Trails oder ne CC-Strecke in der Nähe?

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. Juli 2006)

was ist bei dir 'in der nähe' ?


----------



## BigTasty (21. Juli 2006)

wie siehts denn aus, ist irgendjemand von euch auch mal wieder da?

sieht so leer aus da oben


----------



## Jochen_DC (25. Juli 2006)

Hätt eigentlich schon mal wieder bock aber in letzter zeit war jedes we bikepark angesagt und bei der hitze is mir ein lift echt gut und recht


----------



## GehroStefan (8. Oktober 2006)

So, wollt mal wissen ob da oben noch jemand rumfährt? Wenn ich oben bin ist da ausser mir eigentlich nie einer.  Zweite Frage: Was für ein Gerät braucht man um direkt rechts neben dem Rutsch (Steilhang) abzufahren, hab mir die Gegend mal genauer angeschaut, da hat's alte Spuren,aber mich würd's da gnadenlos runterhageln.


----------



## janos (8. Oktober 2006)

bremse auf dan gehts von ganz allein
wie siehts eigentlich am leihmbach trail aus??

mfg janos


----------



## Jochen_DC (8. Oktober 2006)

GehroStefan schrieb:


> So, wollt mal wissen ob da oben noch jemand rumfährt? Wenn ich oben bin ist da ausser mir eigentlich nie einer.  Zweite Frage: Was für ein Gerät braucht man um direkt rechts neben dem Rutsch (Steilhang) abzufahren, hab mir die Gegend mal genauer angeschaut, da hat's alte Spuren,aber mich würd's da gnadenlos runterhageln.



du meinst dass hier ?

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/247708/ppuser/40914

ja die wurzeln bei der anfahrt bringen etwas unsicherheit , mit etwas mehr als schrittgeschwindigkeit anfahren dann finger weg von den bremsen und arsch hinter den sattel.


----------



## GehroStefan (8. Oktober 2006)

Genau. Wenn's einen da fetzt hat man auch keine Sorgen mehr. Als Kindergarten würd ich das nicht bezeichnen, muss wohl noch etwas üben(Bike tauschen). Was versteht ihr unter Leimbachtrail? Viel von dem gehört, aber glaub noch nicht gefahren, vermute mal dass dieser Trail Richtung leimbach geht?


----------



## Jochen_DC (8. Oktober 2006)

ja kindergarten war der name den der erstbefahrer 1996 der stelle gab...deshalb nennen wir das ding noch so...ich bin da schon bei nässe mit meinem hardtail runter...das geht mit jedem rad hauptsache sattel hinten runter und don't brake...
der leimbachtrail ist ein sehr schöner wurzliger singletrail im wald mit früher mal etlichen schanzen und sprüngen...der beginn ist wenn du die teerstraße am aussichtstrum runterfährst richtung markdorf nach den serpertinen links in nen feldweg rein...nach ca. 100 metern geht dann sichtbar der trail los der viel spaß macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GehroStefan (9. Oktober 2006)

Ok, danke.  Wird wohl daran gelegen haben das ich meinen Sattel oben hatte. Bisher bin ich immer kurz vor dem Baumstamm (liegt auf dem Weg zw. Turm und Rutsch) links runter, kam dann oberhalb von der Panzerwiese aus dem Wald und dann weiter auf dem Fußweg runter nach Markdorf. Ist auch ganz schön zum fahren, aber fast schon zu langweilig und öfters mal Wanderer im Weg. Dann werd ich beim nächsten Mal den leimbach suchen, wo kommt man da unten raus?

mfg


----------



## Deleted 11825 (9. Oktober 2006)

In Leimbach eben


----------



## Jochen_DC (10. Oktober 2006)

gleich in der nähe vom radsport trübenbacher wenn du den shop kennst...


----------



## GehroStefan (10. Oktober 2006)

Ja, kenn ich. Bin hier aufgewachsen.


----------



## GehroStefan (14. Oktober 2006)

So, bin heut den Leimbach runter, bin wohl 10 Jahre auf der falschen bergseite ins Tal gefahren. Zum Glück kommt bald mein Fullyrahmen, ist mit dem Hardteil doch etwas schüttlig.


----------



## Robsen (15. Oktober 2006)

Moinsen die Leute der Freeride Community.

Nach nunmehr einem dreiviertel Jahr hab ich jetzt endlich wieder DSL und muss mich doch grade mal Hallo sagen.

HALLO

Wie siehts denn am Gehrenberg aus?? Taucht das alles? Wollt morgen ein bissl rocken gehen. Vielleicht sieht man ja jemand.

Ach ja, hat noch jemand gute Strecken in Ravensburg und umgebung zu empfehlen? NO STREET!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (15. Oktober 2006)

Ach ja,

hab mal vor langer Zeit ein Forum eingerichtet um Trails und Touren in Ravensburg und umland zusammenzufassen. Ihr findet es unter Ravensburger Trails.

Vielleicht schreibt mal en Spack was rein!


----------



## GehroStefan (15. Oktober 2006)

War heute oben.... war diesmal nicht alleine. War noch ne Gruppe "Biker" oben, haben sich bis zur Panzerwiese mit dem Auto fahren lassen, dann mit dem Bike Richtung Turm, allerdings haben die alle 50m angehlaten und eine Pause gemacht.

Der Weg zwischen Turm und Rutsche war voller querliegender Bäume, hab da mal aufgeräumt.


----------



## Mecka-Joe (21. Oktober 2006)

Robsen schrieb:


> Ach ja,
> 
> hab mal vor langer Zeit ein Forum eingerichtet um Trails und Touren in Ravensburg und umland zusammenzufassen. Ihr findet es unter Ravensburger Trails.
> 
> Vielleicht schreibt mal en Spack was rein!



wo und wie finde ich dieses Forum?


----------



## GehroStefan (22. Oktober 2006)

Ichb glaube er meint das hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=178707


----------



## Bener (19. November 2006)

Hi...
Bin heute mit GehroStefan ne Runde übern Berg gefahren (Und noch zum Höchsten, aber egal)

Wichtig: Die Abfahrt nach Urnau geht gerade mal garnicht. 50% des Trails sind mit gefällten Bäumen blockiert. Man muß mehr klettern als man fahren kann. Hoffe, die Forstfuzzies räumen da mal auf und machen nicht zu viel kaputt. 
Von wegen: MTBler machen den Wald kaputt! Daß ich nicht lache...

Also, wenn da wieder alles frei ist, einfach mal Bescheid sagen!

Grüßles,

Bener


----------



## Robsen (25. November 2006)

Moinsen die Leude!

Bin grad am Rad Putzen und fit machen für ein paar runs am Gehrenberg/Leimbach Trail. Wie siehts aus morgen?? Es hat ja Frühlingswetter!!!!


----------



## GehroStefan (19. Februar 2007)

Der Weg nach Urnau ist wieder frei.

Wer war denn da am Leimbach so fleissig?


----------



## Moritz R. (19. Februar 2007)

Warum fleißig? Sind die Sachen wieder aufgebaut oder wat? Wär schön... wollte die Woche mal wieder abrocken gehen


----------



## Robsen (20. Februar 2007)

Mein Lob an die Trailbauer.

Ist echt geil Fahrbar der Trail. Nur schade das die kleinen Sachen fast alle weg sind. 



Dafür sind die großen umso besser!!!

Weiter so.


----------



## Bener (20. Februar 2007)

GehroStefan schrieb:


> Der Weg nach Urnau ist wieder frei.



...sicher??
war heute oben, und runter wars ne qual! die meisten bäume sind zwar weg, aber die räummaschinen haben ganze arbeit geleistet!
so ne schei$e!

bener










p.s.: schreibe nur klein, weil meine tochter auf meinem schoß sitzt und ich einhändig schreibe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GehroStefan (20. Februar 2007)

Das würde ich als "frei" bezeichnen  ;-) Was meinst wie ich gestern aussah als ich in Urnau ankam, aber Schlamm soll ja gesund sein.

Lass doch die Waldarbeiter in Ruhe, das waren doch sicher die bösen Mountainbiker.


----------



## Bener (20. Februar 2007)

Dann war das also Deine Spur, die ich da gesehen habe.. die einzige... Also Spass hats nicht gemacht. Dir?
Vom Höchsten hab ich übrigends ne Abfahrt gefunden. Allerdings wenig Trail, und doch recht viel Asphalt. Und steil, meine Bremsen haben sich bedankt.

Arbeite gerade an ner Tour für unser Team. Stell ich heut abend vermutlich noch online. Aber später mehr.

Bener


----------



## GehroStefan (20. Februar 2007)

Bin allerdings nicht die ganze Abfahrt gefahren, bin erst hoch zum Stein und dann bin ich blöd auf Waldwegen gefahren, hab dann auf halber Strecke den Einstieg gefunden. Schlamm war da egal, war eh schon eingesaut- bin in Fitzenweiler schon durch'n Wald und da war's genauso verschlammt. Oben auf'm berg erst mal in durch eine Moorpfütze und dann war's egal was kommt.

War dann wohl meine Spur, ahb da allerdings auch noch andere Spuren gesehen- wir sind nicht alleine ;-)  Spaß war da, mit dem Cannondale ist das gleich ne Ecke lustiger als mit'm Stevens, allerdings klackert jetzt meine Lefty, weiß nicht was da wieder los ist.


----------



## Knui (23. Februar 2007)

also ich bin ja immer froh, wenn jemand was nettes zum biken bzw springen baut, aber manchmal wärs vllcht hilfreich, wenn man sich vor dem bauen auch über die landung gedanken macht, da gibts sprünge, bei denen der absprung fein ist, aber wo soll man landen...da stauchts einen dann ganz schön zusammen...also vllcht wenn die landung flach ist auch einen flacheren absprung wählen oder eine stelle suchen, an der die landung steiler ist...
mfg knui


----------



## BaByRacerFN (27. Februar 2007)

wär au dabei wenns net unbedingt unter der woche wär


----------



## GehroStefan (27. Februar 2007)

Unsere größeren Touren machen wir meist am Sonntag, schau mal in den Thread " Winterpokal Bodenseebiker" Genauer Termin steht noch nicht fest.


----------



## bikingarni (5. März 2007)

Ha, da radeln ja doch noch mehr rum! Hab jetzt nach ner längeren Pause wieder das regelmäßige Gehrenberg-Bezwingen angefangen. Wenn jemand Lust hat, Treffpunkt Sonntag um 11 am Rathaus, relaxtes Sonntagsründchen drehen. Und da Regen bekanntlich schön macht, werde ich jede Chance nutzen! 
Hauen se rein,

Arni


----------



## GehroStefan (5. März 2007)

Das klingt gut, aber diesen Sonntag kann ich nicht.


----------



## bikingarni (6. März 2007)

Und er lief den Berg hinab und seine Jünger blickten im freudig entgegen, und er sprach zu ihnen:
So banget nicht, es wird noch mehr Sonntage geben, an denen ihr durch Gottes Schöpfung sauen könnt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GehroStefan (6. März 2007)

Amen


Von mir aus gerne... "sauen" trifft die sache ganz gut, ich war am WE oben.... Gratis Schlammpackung.


----------



## AddOn2U (12. März 2007)

Servus Zusammen.
Also, ich weiss ja nicht, was ihr unter "frei" versteht? Ich bin gestern nach Urnau runter und hab mich nur geärgert. Schlammig ohne Ende. So, dass man stellenweise einfach stecken geblieben ist. Und von der Hütte runter ist das Stück ja gesperrt. Da liegt ne Tanne quer.
Dreck an sich macht mir ja nix aus. Aber das ist zu viel des Guten.
Gibt es eigentlich noch eine andere Route nach Urnau bzw. ins DTal? Oder gibt es nur den einen Trail?


----------



## Bener (13. März 2007)

Naja, über Forstwege ist das ganze kein Problem, aber das macht eben nicht so viel Spass.
Wenn ich heut Abend daheim bin kann ich jam mal was Mapmäßiges basteln.


Bener


----------



## Bener (18. März 2007)

So...
Hat zwar etwas gedauert, aber nun:

Alternativabfahrt nach Urnau über Forstwege. Eigentlich für ortskundige oder Kartenkompetente kein Problem, aber ich habs nochmal visualisiert. Fahre ich mittlerweile auch, wenn die "schöne" Abfahrt nach Unrau versaut und verschlammt ist.

Beschreiben tu ichs nicht. Ausdrucken und runter mit euch !






(Hier ist oben Süden und unten Norden!)


----------



## AddOn2U (19. März 2007)

Hallo Bener,
vielen Dank für Deine Mühe!!!
Kann es sein, dass die gestrichelten Linien (die dann Richtung "Brudergarten" gehen) der eigentliche Urnautrail sind?
Bei dem von Dir eingezeichneten Pfad handelt es sich um Fortswege, oder? Da ist kein "Trail" dabei?
Werd es mir auf jeden Fall mal ausdrucken und das nächste Mal mit an den Berg nehmen! Und dann schauen, wie gut ich im Kartenlesen bin 

Grüßle


----------



## GehroStefan (19. März 2007)

Wir könnten uns auch mal da oben irgendwo treffen und mal eine Runde fahren... wer war das der sich immer Sonntags am Rathaus in M'dorf trifft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikingarni (20. März 2007)

Hier Hallo, Ich!

Jeden Sonntag, immer um 11! Ein paar Minuten Spiel sind natürlich erlaubt 
Wert von euch hat diesen Kack-Schnee besorgt? War grad so schön trocken und griffig!

Hauen se rein,
Arni


----------



## GehroStefan (20. März 2007)

Wenn ich am Sonntag wieder fit bin (hatte letzten 2 Wochen ne Erkältung, jetzt noch Halsweh) bin ich um 11 am Rathaus. Vorrausgesetzt wir ham nicht -20°C oder es pisst.


----------



## Bener (21. März 2007)

Ey, Stefan, dachte da ist unsere Winterpokalabschlusstour?! Willste da nicht mit? Können ja was kleineres fahren, bin auch nicht so fit.

Alle anderen sind auch willkommen! Einfach im betreffenden Thread melden. Müssen uns aber noch auf die Tour, den Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit einigen.

Bener


----------



## GehroStefan (21. März 2007)

Sorry hab ich vergessen- natürlich bin ich bei der Winterpokaltour dabei. Wer will kann ja mitfahren.

Treffpunkt würd ich Wangen/Markdorf Ortsmitte sagen. Wie sieht's mit denen von "drüben" aus? Uhrzeit? Mir eigentlich egal, bin da flexibel.


----------



## Bener (21. März 2007)

Lass das mal "nebenan" planen...


----------



## GehroStefan (23. März 2007)

@addon2u, bikingarni:

Wir fahren am Sonntag eine Runde, Treffpunkt 12 Uhr in Ittendorf oder (ca.) 12.20 Uhr in Wangen. Nähere Infos: Siehe Bodenseebiker-Thread


----------



## bikingarni (19. April 2007)

Hey ihr Biker!

Es würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mit mir Radelt

Sonntag 11 Uhr! Rathaus Markdorf!

Mitbringen müsst ihr: Fahrrad, Euch, Geraffel!

Bei schlechtem Wetter könnt ihr euer Badezeug zuhause lassen, wir fahren trotzdem!

Und NEIN, meine Eltern fahren euch nachher nicht nach Hause!

Haut rein, Arni


----------



## GehroStefan (21. April 2007)

Morgen 11 Uhr klingt gut, werde wahrscheinlich da sein. Aber bitte nicht hetzen, hab mich heute auf die Fresse gelegt und meine Hüfte geprellt.

Was da am Urnautrail abgeht ist ne Frechheit   Die bescheuerten Waldarbeiter sind wieder am Holz fällen und diesmal sind sie mit einer Arte "Bergepanzer" den Trail hochgefahren, über die Spurrillen müsste man eine Brücke bauen    Ein toter verwester Fuchs liegt auch mitten auf dem Trail


----------



## bikingarni (21. April 2007)

Starke Sache!
Oh yes, und auch wenns eigentlich überall trocken is jetzt, Urnau is Wahnsinn, eigentlich könnten sie doch mal sowas in der Zeitung bringen...
Bis denn dann,
Arni


----------



## Knui (1. Mai 2007)

salü bikingarni...hab dir grad ne mail über mtb-news.de geschickt, hab aber dann gesehn dass bei ankündigungen steht dass des derzeit nich funktionieren täte....
ham uns heut aufm berg getroffen....oiso, schreibst halt einfach, wenn bei dir wieder ne runde ansteht, wenn nix dazwischen kommt bin ich da immer gern dabei...
mfg knui


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikingarni (6. Mai 2007)

Hey Dudes!
Weniger Staub, wieder n bissle mehr Grip, dafür wieder putzen...


----------



## GehroStefan (6. Mai 2007)

Fahr nachher noch ne Runde.. auf 11 hat's mir heute nicht gereicht.  Und morgen, und übermorgen nochmal... hab Urlaub.


So, bin über'n Berg. Der Urnautrail war fast unfahrbar, total schlammig und rutschig. Die Markdorfer- Seite war ganz gut zu fahren.


----------



## AddOn2U (7. Mai 2007)

Hehe ... GehroStefan,
hast Du Deine Signatur nach dem gestrigen Ausflug an den Gehrenberg geändert? Hattest Du eine komische Begegnung mit den Vierbeinern?
War gestern auch am Berg. War ja echt anstrengend. Ständig runterbremsen, weil einem wieder ein Pärchen Reiter entgegenkam. Und als ich an so einer Station gefragt hab, ob ich auch mal machen darf, haben sie mich nur komisch angeschaut.
Na ja, der "O-Ritt" ist ja net jedes Wochenende


----------



## GehroStefan (7. Mai 2007)

Du hättest Hellseher werden sollen. Die Idee für die Signatur kam mir tatsächlich gestern am Gehrenberg.
Mit Pferden hatte ich direkt keine Probleme, nur mit deren Hinterlassenschaften.  Dafür hätte ich fast nen Dackel überfahren. Das Herrchen saß links am Wegrand und er Dackel war rechts im hohen Gras beim kacken, zwische den beiden eine dünne Hundeleine und der große Dackel pfeift den kleinen Dackel natürlich genau dann zurück als ich vorbei fahren wollte, ist aber nix passiert.


----------



## AddOn2U (8. Mai 2007)

*lol* ich liebe diese Laufleinen auch. Vorallem wenn Dich die Herrchen mit grossen Augen anschauen und dabei vergessen, den Sperrknopf zu drücken. So hast Du binnen Sekunden ein mobiles Hindernis vor Dir, das hakenschlagend immer die Leine in Deiner Fahrtrichtung platziert. Bis jetzt gings immer gut. Ich warte auch schon drauf, dass ich mir mal so einen Hund angel.
Aber die Signatur isch sehr loschtig!


----------



## bikingarni (18. Mai 2007)

Hey Gehrenberg-Dudes!

@Hundegeschichte: Mir hat auf dem Trimm-Dich-Pfad mal son Hund statt ins Bein in die Kurbel gebissen, der hat sich mindestens so erschreckt wie ich mich 

Leider findet diesen Sonntag keine Vereinsausfahrt statt, weil:
Ich morgen in Stuttgart IM Stadion bin und die Party nicht verpasse 
Und am Sonntag die Horizon in FN ist und ich da hingeh.

Über eine Nachmittagsrunde würde ich mich trotzdem freuen!
Haut rein und happy Bike-Cleaning...
Arni


----------



## Freeman_1982 (23. Juni 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich fahr auch ab und an am Gehrenberg.

Die Strecke Richtung Urnau bin ich noch nie runter.  Meistens Leimbach-Trail (Wenns geht 1mal die Woche). Kann mir mal jemand sagen wie die Strecken nach dem Sturm so aussehen. Ist überhaupt einer fahrbar? (In meiner näheren Umgebung, sprich Waggershausen hats die Wälder gut gelichtet).

Ich hab keine Lust mich rauf zu quälen, und dann Straße   runterfahrn zu müssen.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## bikingarni (23. Juni 2007)

Leimbachtrail sieht gut aus, nur am Ende liegen ein paar Äste, aber sonst nix was dich groß beeinträchtigen könnte. Am unteren Flachstück liegen 2-3 armdicke Äste, kannste easy drüberjucken!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (23. Juni 2007)

Servus,

da sach ich nur Glück gehabt.   Bei uns hats ohne Witz dermaßen viele Bäume umgelegt... das wird Wochen dauern aufzuräumen.

Jetzt die schlechte Nachricht: Meine Gabel hatte ne Macke, und ist noch nicht wieder da. Hoffe mal Mitte nächste Woche. Dann werd ich mir mal die Piste ansehen.  

Also... Danke für die Info.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WitweBolte (4. Juli 2007)

Hehe hi dään!
Bist ja auch hier vertreten  
Sag mir wenn du den Urnau-Trail gesichtet hast! 
Und rate wer ich bin...

lg


----------



## Freeman_1982 (4. Juli 2007)

@ WitweBolte: Ich tipp mal auf Blond wie die Nacht! *lol*

War am Wochenende 2 mal am Laimbachtrail. Wollte eigentlich Richtung Urnau oder Richtung Markdorf runter, aber das Wetter sah recht bedrohlich aus. Hab dann besser die schnelle Variante genommen. Trail ist ok. Schlamm, sonnst nix besonderes.

Gruß


----------



## bikingarni (23. Juli 2007)

VORSICHT!!!!

Ich komm grad vom Gehrenberg.

Leimbachtrail, kurz nach dem Wurzelstück hat ein Unbekannter Draht in ca. 1m Höhe gespannt!! Nur durch Zufall bin ich nicht voll reingerauscht.

Passt auf wenn ihr die Tage am Gehrenberg ne Runde dreht!!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (23. Juli 2007)

Boah... das ist echt fies. Ich bin am Samstag Vormittag noch da runtergerausch, ohne das mich sonn fieser Draht aufgeschlitzt hat. Somit war wohl am Samstag Vormittag noch keiner angebracht. War der Draht zwischen der Wurzelpassage und dem liegenden Baum der zum Sprung umfunktioniert ist?

Das versetzt dem Fahrspaß am Leimbach Trail nen echten Dämpfer! Wer tut sowas????


----------



## GehroStefan (23. Juli 2007)

Das ist heftig... alles Wixxer. Zum Glück fahr ich zur Zeit nur Rennrad, da ist man vor Drähten sicher.


----------



## 2und4zig (24. Juli 2007)

Das ist ja wohl wirklich das Allerletzte!
...da sollte man jetzt wohl am besten den Pfad immer einmal hochgehen und absuchen, bevor man das erste Mal runterfährt, sonst könnte es ins Auge gehen.
Gut, dass du den Draht noch gesehen hast und nicht reingefahren bist. Da hast du echt unwahrscheinliches Glück gehabt!
Augen offen halten und lieber nichts dem Zufall überlassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayer80 (25. Juli 2007)

Bin da 1997 schonmal in einen Draht reingerauscht, damals knapp unterhalb Halshöhe. Der Draht ist zum Glück gerissen, zum Glück bin ich weder ein Mädel noch kleinwüchsig.

Am Rande bemerkt: fahrt bitte rücksichtsvoll, wenn da jemand läuft, fahrt Schrittgeschwindigkeit, und nett grü$en. Es gibt genügend Leute, die sich 5 mal am Tag da hochshutteln lassen und denken, das sei ein Bikepark. Fu$gänger werden mit "weg da" entfernt (bei so Leuten bekomm ich das Kotzen). Ich habe nix gegen schnell fahren (ich brauche 2 min 40 von der höchsten Stelle des Forstwegs bis zur Wiese ganz unten), aber Rücksicht hat oberste Priorität. Was Bauaktivitäten angeht: Leute, das ist illegal, und speziell wenn es auffällt (=Holzbauwerke) bekommen wir dafür auf den Latz. Also haltet Euch bitte etwas zurück und seid froh drüber, da$ man als Biker geduldet wird, wenn man es nicht übertreibt.


----------



## Robsen (25. Juli 2007)

slayer80 schrieb:


> Am Rande bemerkt: fahrt bitte rücksichtsvoll, wenn da jemand läuft, fahrt Schrittgeschwindigkeit, und nett grü$en.



Jepp, da hast recht. Rücksicht nehmen ist wichtig. Wenn sich jeder aufführt wie bei der Slayer in der dritten Reihe (also wie $au) dann schaugts schlecht aus am Monte. 

Habe aber (zum Glück) bisher nur freundliche Wanderer erlebt. Kurz gegrüßt und schon ein Fan am Drop mehr. Anders als am Pfänder, Helm aufgesetzt und schon als Umweltsünder und Volltrottel beschumpfen worden. Hmmmmm was da wohl Quer lief????????


----------



## AddOn2U (26. Juli 2007)

Moin, moin,

also ich hatte (bis auf ein Mal) auch noch keine Probleme mit Wanderern am Gehrenberg. Ich bremse immer runter und mach zur Not sogar Platz, damit sie vorbei können.
Und letzten Sonntag hab ich sogar Applaus erhalten, als ich das Steilstück hinten am Abbruch runter bin. Danach noch einen kurzen netten Plausch gehalten und weiter.
Ich denke auch, dass mit Rücksicht alle zufrieden am Gehrenberg miteinander können. Sicher gibt es immer ein paar Querschläger, die ausfallend werden oder so. Aber das ist die sicherlich die Minderheit.
Nur mit dem quergespannten Draht erhält das Verhalten gegen das Biken am Gehrenberg eine neue Qualität. Das ist versuchte Körperverletzung und sollte unbedingt zur Anzeige gebracht werden. Da hat der Spass echt ein Loch.
Ich bin Letztens auch in einem Draht hängen geblieben (war aber mein eigenes Verschulden) und die Folgen waren recht schmerzhaft.
Deshalb bin ich auch dafür, dass bei einem erneuten Vorfall die Polizei gerufen werden sollte - wie im Thread dazu gefordert.
Ich versteh eh nicht, warum man den Bikern die zwei, drei Abfahrten nicht uneingeschränkt zur Verfügung lassen kann. So bleiben die Biker doch wenigstens auf diesen Strecken und zerstören keinen neuen Lebensraum im Wald!?


----------



## 2und4zig (28. Juli 2007)

AddOn2U schrieb:


> Ich bremse immer runter und mach zur Not sogar Platz, damit sie vorbei können.
> ...
> Ich denke auch, dass mit Rücksicht alle zufrieden am Gehrenberg miteinander können.


Kann ich nur bestätigen, sehe und mache ich genauso. 
Wenn man sich anderen gegenüber schlecht und unfreundlich verhält kann man nicht erwarten, dass man sich damit Freunde macht. 
Bis jetzt bin ich noch keinem Wanderer, Jogger, Walker oder was auch immer begegnet, der auf mein übliches nett lächelndes Grüßen nicht auch zumindest zurückgegrüßt und gelächelt hat. 
Ich versuche mich so zu verhalten, wie ich es auch von allen, denen ich begegne erwarte. Der Berg gehört uns genauso wenig wie denen, denen wir begegnen, also warum sollte gerade uns immer Platz gemacht werden?
Da wohl Einige das nicht einsehen, ist es eine logische Folge, dass man uns zuweilen etwas ablehnend gegenübersteht.
Verständnis für jemanden, der einen Draht über den Weg spannt, kann ich aber beim besten Willen nicht aufbringen. Derjenige, der so etwas tut, tut das mit der Absicht einen Geländeradfahrer zu Fall zu bringen und ihn zu verletzen. Das ist unentschuldbar und die Person ist dafür zu Rechenschaft zu ziehen.


----------



## AddOn2U (30. Juli 2007)

Anscheinend stand zu dem Drahtfall wohl etwas im Südkurier. Hat das jemand gelesen oder gesehen? Ich hab leider keinen Südkurier und mich würde interessieren, was da stand.

Bin übrigens am Wochenende mehrmals am Gehrenberg gewesen und hab nur Drähte gesehen, wo sie auch hingehören


----------



## AddOn2U (30. Juli 2007)

Ich habe den Artikel online gefunden.
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/friedrichshafen/markdorf/art3274,2720706
Kurzes Zitat daraus:
"Dabei gibt es hinterhältige Zeitgenossen, die diesen Sport verhindern möchten. Andreas Arnegger, 20-jähriger angehender BWL-Student, hat die Route am Montag befahren und eine gemeine Falle entdeckt. Ein kräftiger Draht, drei bis vier Meter über den Weg gespannt, sollte Radfahrer zu Fall bringen."


----------



## slayer80 (30. Juli 2007)

"Radfahrer zu Fall bringen"... ??? Würde eher sagen, Radfahrer umbringen.


----------



## GehroStefan (30. Juli 2007)

Was mischt sich der Hepting da ein? Der soll schauen dass in der Schule alles richtig läuft und die Biker in Ruhe lassen.
Wenn ich da oben einen mit ner Drahtrolle seh, dann kann der was erleben.


----------



## AddOn2U (31. Juli 2007)

Gestern Abend hab ich übrigens feststellen müssen, dass da einer mit seinem Trecker den Lehmhügel(sprung) am Laimbachtrail plattgewalzt hat. Dafür hat er den ganzen Waldbogen aufgerissen. Schade, jetzt hab ich mich grad mal getraut, da drüber zu hopsen. Mal gespannt, wie lange es dauert, bis auch die restlichen Sprünge entfernt sind ...


----------



## bikingarni (31. Juli 2007)

@addon2u: Damn, das ist zu schade. Ich glaub wir haben dich Sonntag getroffen als slayer80 und ich grad wieder hoch sind. Noch ne schöne Runde gehabt? Werd jetzt auch noch ne kurze Runde riden gehen. Haut rein, Arni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (31. Juli 2007)

Servus Leut... 
es gibt mal wieder einen schönen Sprung weniger am Leimbachtrail...  der Arni kanns bestätigen. 
Ich verstehs nicht, echt. Einfach mit dem Tracktor platt gemacht... Was haben wir denen denn getan?


----------



## AddOn2U (31. Juli 2007)

@bikingarni: wenn Ihr die Beiden wart, die gerade zum Abbruch hochgekraxelt sind, jepp. Ich hab unten auf dem Forstweg noch ewig gewartet. Hätte gerne mal gesehen, wie Ihr da runter kommt. Auch eine Bikerin hat da noch gewartet. Konnt es gar nicht glauben, dass man da runterfährt  
Aber als die Anzahl der Mückenstiche > 10 war, bin ich weitergefahren  
Die Runde war echt noch schön. Bin 2 mal den Laimbachtrail gefahren. Gott sei Dank, mal schauen, wie lange es den noch gibt.
Find es auch voll schade und unverständlich, dass momentan mal wieder so ein Terz um die "bösen" Mountainbiker gemacht wird. Aber irgendwer muss jetzt halt für den echt tragischen Unfall vom vergangenen Wochenende bluten - hab ich so das Gefühl.
Wenn ich mir Spuren anschaue, die der Trecker hinterlassen hat, verstehe ich die Aufregung noch weniger. Den Schaden, den der beim Wald hinterlassen hat, haben die Biker in zwei Jahren nicht hinbekommen.
Und die Strecke hat sich ja wohl mittlerweile mittels "Gewohnheitsrecht" etabliert. Ich glaub, ich bin da schon mit 18 runter. Und das ist schon verdammt lang her  
Ich hoffe echt, dass die Verantwortlichen bald ein Einsehen oder die Nachsicht haben und die wenigen Trails am Gehrenberg dulden. Die bereiten doch so vielen Spass und ich behaupte mal, dass "Stockenten" keine Wildtiere zu Gesicht bekommen. Ich hab am Gehrenberg schon so einiges gesehen (Rehe, Hasen, ...). Und die sind nicht gerade fluchtartig davon, wenn sie mich bemerkt haben.
Oooooh, ich könnt mich echt über die Kurzsichtigkeit der "Verantwortlichen" aufregen. Statt dass die vorhandenen Trails geduldet werden, will man sie verbieten und dadurch riskieren, dass neue Trails entstehen. Denn ich denke mal, dass sich all die Biker, die ich am Gehrenberg sehe, nicht davon abbringen lassen, ihrem Hobby nachzugehen. Und dazu gehören halt auch Singletrails?!


----------



## bikingarni (31. Juli 2007)

Jo, seh ich genauso. Ich denke auch dass man das Biken am Gehrenberg dulden sollte. Verbieten lassen wird es sich sowieso keiner!!
Wir haben Sonntag da schnell wieder hochgeschoben (eigentlich find ich schieben doof) und sind andere Richtung wieder weggefetzt, sorry! Naja, man trifft sich bestimmt wieder, ich werd jetzt noch meine zweite RUnde für den Tag fahren!


----------



## AddOn2U (31. Juli 2007)

Na dann mal viel Spass! Kann heute leider nicht. MUSS Essen gehen  
Aber morgen Abend werd ich wohl auch wieder ne Schleife drehen!


----------



## GehroStefan (31. Juli 2007)

Verdammt, hätt auch mal wieder Bock auf ne Runde durch'n wald, aber zur zeit hab ich nur das RR, die anderen 2 MTB's sind zerlegt.


----------



## AddOn2U (1. August 2007)

Wofür steht das "RR"? Für "Real Ride"?
Für's Hoch vorne nur zwei Kettenblätter zur Verfügung?
Und ungefedert auf schmalsten Reifen den Trail runter.


----------



## GehroStefan (1. August 2007)

Ja so ähnlich, wobei ich mit dem R enn R ad schon auf Schotter Probleme hab. Da bin ich über ASPHALT  ganz froh, da hat's auch keine gespannten Drähte


----------



## Lörr (2. August 2007)

hab mal ne Frage... als ich gestern am Gehrenberg war is mir aufgefallen, dass einer meiner Lieblingssprünge am Gehrenberg fehlt... und ich meine nicht den vom Traktor zerfahrenen! Ich mein den Holzsprung nach dem Drop am wurzeligen Steilstück... wurde der auch abgerissen oder soll da nur was Neues hin?Oder kommt der da wieder hin (nur eben anders der war ja sau schief ^^) , schließlich liegt der sprung ja 20 meter davon entfernt in der wiese... 

ne schnelle Antwort wäre nett

Lörr, Herrscher des Planeten Omicron Persei 8


----------



## bikingarni (2. August 2007)

Der Sprung wurde schon am Wochenende rausgerissen, lag dann 5m weiter im Trail. Hab ihn dann zur Seite gelegt und die Reste vom Trail geräumt. 
Man sieht, es bewegt sich was am Gehrenberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lörr (2. August 2007)

gut in diesem Fall frage ich jetzt halt hier was ich eigendlich nem eigenen thema schreiben wollte: hat vielleicht irgendwer Lust, am Sonntag oder jedenfalls in absehbarer Zeit mir mir und meinem Bruder mal wieder n paar Sprünge oder so neu aufzubauen oder was ganz neues zu bauen? Zeit hätten wir eigendlich fast immer, ich hab Ferien und mein Bruder hat grade das Abi geschafft und hat daher jetzt frei... Falls irgendwer interresse haben sollte: schickt mir ne PM oder schreibts einfach ins Forum!

Lörr, Herrscher vom Planeten Omicron Persei 8

bin mir jedoch nich sicher obs von meinem Bruder aus geht, von mir aber garantiert... falls man mit men überdehnten rechten Handgelenk gescheit was machen kann... aber ich bin damit auch nochmal hoch und ganz runter gefahren, daher gehts schon...


----------



## torte (18. August 2007)

N Abend  

Wollte mal fragen ob ihr auch nem (noch nicht so lange) Konstanzer den Gehrenberg zeigt  

Mit der Fähre is man ja schnell in Meersburg und die 10 (???) km schaffe ich auch mit dem BigHit   (hoffe ich)


----------



## slayer80 (29. August 2007)

@Lörr: Könntest du bitte Deine Bauaktionen am Gehrenberg unterlassen?? Besagter Trail geht durch Privatwald, und es wird alles andere als gern gesehen, wenn Biker da was hinbauen. Wir als Verein bekommen es dann wieder ab.

Seid doch bitte froh, daß man als Biker am Berg noch einigermaßen unbeschwert biken kann und inoffiziell geduldet wird. War nicht immer so, und wenn das so weiter geht, wird es auch nicht mehr lange so sein.


----------



## torte (30. August 2007)

http://www.suedkurier.de/region/friedrichshafen/markdorf/art3274,2775273


----------



## GehroStefan (30. August 2007)

Schon gelesen.... da frag ich mich echt ob das was der Grüne da abgezogen hat Rechtens ist. Muss erst jemand sterben damit der mal den Ar** hochkriegt?


----------



## Lörr (31. August 2007)

@slayer80: ich habe noch nie was gebaut und es war ja nur ne frage ob jemand vielleicht mal was wieder aufbauen würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (31. August 2007)

GehroStefan schrieb:


> Schon gelesen.... da frag ich mich echt ob das was der Grüne da abgezogen hat Rechtens ist. Muss erst jemand sterben damit der mal den Ar** hochkriegt?



So scheint es mir beim durchlesen auch. Wäre er kein Biker sondern Tennis-Spieler würde es bestimmt anders aussehen. Wir sind halt schon ne arme Gesellschaft.....

Allerdings hab ich das schild schon ewig auf dem Trail rumliegen sehen. Lag bestimmt schon einen Monat an den North Shore Kickern in der mitte herum und war am vergammeln. War auch die letzten male am Gehrenberg recht vorsichtig, immer von unten den Trail hochgewackelt und dann erst gefahren. Wird wohl so weiter gehen.


----------



## Lörr (31. August 2007)

Robsen schrieb:


> War auch die letzten male am Gehrenberg recht vorsichtig, immer von unten den Trail hochgewackelt und dann erst gefahren. Wird wohl so weiter gehen.




Mach ich auch so, lieber hochschieben als nachher in Irgendwas reinfahren egal was es is. Aber hochgehen hat auch andere Vorteile, so weiß man gleich wo s noch nass is oder wo irgend n Depp wieder was kaputtgemacht hat...


----------



## Robsen (17. Januar 2008)

Geht hier noch irgendwas oder sind die Markdorfer vom Bike aufs Pferd umgestiegen 

Wie siehts denn am LeimbachTrail aus? Gibts da noch was oder wurde mal wieder abgeholzt?????????????????????

Macht mal ansage!


----------



## bikingarni (18. Januar 2008)

Ich werd am Wochenende mal wieder in der Heimat fahren, ich geb dir dann Bescheid...


----------



## GehroStefan (18. Januar 2008)

War zwar neulich erst am Gehrenberg,aber den leimbach bin ich nicht runter. Dürfte zur Zeit recht schlammig sein, Nordseit vom berg ist noch gefroren - bin am Wochenende 2 mal die Südseite runter und sah danach aus wie ein Schwein- da macht jeder Passant freiwillig Platz.


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. Januar 2008)

GehroStefan schrieb:


> d sah danach aus wie ein Schwein- da macht jeder Passant freiwillig Platz.



yeah ein echter biker


----------



## bikingarni (20. Januar 2008)

Ich war Samstag, Leimbach war sehr spassig, halt noch sauviel Laub. Aber nicht schmierig!
Hab Fotos geschossen, nur sind die auf der Digicam die ich in Markdorf liegen gelassen hab anstatt sie mit nach Stuttgart zu nehmen...
Aber jetzt erstmal die neuen Teile verbauen die das Weihnachtsgeld ermöglicht hat...

Haut rein Jungs, man sieht sich!


----------



## Robsen (20. Januar 2008)

Ja sehr schön. Hab gerade das Rad von meinem Mädel, also das Mädchen rad fit gemacht. Grosse Bremse drauf, Bettys und den Hobel Trail tauglich gemacht. Blos die Kombi mit doppel sechs sah sehr merkwürdig aus....


Meld dich wenns nächste mal im Lande bist. Los crachos


----------



## AddOn2U (21. Januar 2008)

Servus,
bin gestern den Laimbachtrail gefahren und es ging wunderprächtig. Nur unten vor dem querenden Kiesweg hab ich einen Abstecher in die Büsche gemacht, weil der Boden recht lehmig war. Isch aber nix passiert. Nur erschrocken 
Oben sind ja zwei nette Spüngle dazugekommen. War so genial, dass ich gleich nochmal hochgeradelt bin.
Der "Kai-Hawaii" lies sich auch gut fahren. Lag zwar viel Laub, aber man erkennt die Spur noch recht gut. Zudem war gestern morgen erstaunlich wenig Betrieb am Berg. Also sehr angenehm!

Grüßle


----------



## Lörr (2. Februar 2008)

Ich war Gestern und Vorgestern da, is grade perfektes Wetter, leicht schlammig, Blätter, Sonne scheint aber trotzdem angenehm frisch...  Ich find s gut dass se bei dem Ding am steileren Wurzelstück die Anfahrt weggerissen haben, das Ding war ja gemeingefährlich. Man landete entweder an nem Baum, oder im dort liegenden Holz.

Das einzige was mich am Freitag gestört hat war dass grade als ich dort fuhr n paar Leute mit Motocross-maschinen runterbügeln mussten und überall schön breite, tiefe Spuren reingedrückt haben, es danach nach benzin stank, und Manches danach nicht mehr so gut aussah, wie z.b. der kleine Kicker ganz oben... der war leicht zerbröselt^^. 
Ich fands aber auch lustig... bei der Stelle mit dem Kicker auf dem Hasendraht is hätts einen beinahe hingehaun... da wo selbst meine Big Bettys noch über den Boden lachen^^

Ich denk mir nur: die Leute regen sich über die Mountainbiker mit ihren 2.5" Reifen auf, die die Umwelt nicht verschmutzen, leise sind,... und da Bügeln welche mit Reifen runter, die mindestens 10 cm breit sind und bei denen ein Stollen so groß is wie bei mir 4  und verstinken alles... und sind nicht grade leise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GehroStefan (2. Februar 2008)

Wie? Da fahren welche mit Motocrossmaschinen den Leimbachtrail runter?


----------



## Lörr (2. Februar 2008)

Jopp, sind einfach an mir vorbei gewalzt... ich stand aber auch am Rand, sonst hätten die mich nie überholt so "schnell" wie die waren ^^


----------



## Robsen (3. Februar 2008)

Lörr schrieb:


> Ich  Ich find s gut dass se bei dem Ding am steileren Wurzelstück die Anfahrt weggerissen haben,



Hä? welches Ding? Genauer bitte.


----------



## Lörr (3. Februar 2008)

da haben se die anfahrt weggerissen, jetz steht nur noch so n n meter bis 2 meter langes stückchen northshore-trail da^^
anfahrt (hier in rot... naja alles in rot) is jetz weg







auffahrt wäre n besseres wort gewesen^^


----------



## Robsen (3. Februar 2008)

Hm, ich weis jetzt nicht ganz ob ich dich richtig verstehe (anfahrt - auffahrt?? rotes zeugs - grünes zeugs???)

Ich glaub du meinst den ganzen Shore-Drop?


----------



## Robsen (3. Februar 2008)

Oder: meinst du den ganzen Shore-Drop?


----------



## Lörr (3. Februar 2008)

vorkurzem bzw vor ner weile haben da welche noch was hingebaut... neben den gescheit landebaren. da hatten se noch einen daneben gebaut welcher mitten gegen nen baum führte... inzwischen ist die AUFFAHRT wieder weg, und der wagrechte teil ist noch da... das was auf dem foto fotografiert ist ist noch da... aber das hingemalte nicht mehr. So ich hoffe jetz isses klar, oder?


----------



## Robsen (3. Februar 2008)

Jep, jetzt is klar. Und ich hab mir schon pippi in die Hose gemacht. Dachte schon das teil sei weg.


----------



## $tealth (3. Februar 2008)

Ich muss auch mal en de Gehreberg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (4. Februar 2008)

so schön der laimbach war, es ist mittlerwele nicht rücksichtsvoll gegenber den mtb gehrenberg e.v. sowas wie auf dem foto dorthinzusetzen...die jungs dort bekommen dann immer was aufn deckel


----------



## goshawk (16. März 2008)

Hallo leutle,

meine persönliche Meinung zum mtb Club vom Gehrenberg und der Situation am Trail:
Einzelne Mitglieder, so wie ich sie kennengelernt und erfahren habe, sind bomben Kerle mit denen man echt was auf die Beine stellen könnte. Sie bemühen sich ernsthaft zwecks legaler Strecke oder Grundstück haben den Aspekt der 10 Regeln vor Augen sowie die Verbindung zwischen den Freaks und der Öffentlichkeit. Allerdings sind aber von dieser Sorte zu wenige vorhanden, ihr Tun verhallt im nichts und oft stecken sie, weil sie das Sprachrohr sind, die Prügel ein wenn mal wieder was illegal aufgebaut wurde, nen Ars... voll Müll von Erbauer rumliegt oder es wurden mal wieder ein paar Bürger fast über den Haufen gefahren.------------Warum?
Weil ein Teil der Mitglieder sich selbst ein sch... an die Regeln hält-- eigene Beobachtung. Es wird leider versäumt Neulinge, grade die jungen dynamischen, klar und deutlich aufzuklären wie die Sache läuft und Typen die bewusst dagegen handeln die Hölle heiß zu machen--dafür ist doch u.a. ein Club zuständig--vor allem wenn er ein wenig Ehre auf den Ruf und den Sport legt.
Ich wollte selbst dem Club beitreten und bin mal zur Jahreshauptversammlung  mitgegangen. Zweimal die Hälfte war nicht da sogar vom Vorstand und zwar unentschuldigt bzw. wegen Lapalien abwesend, es war ein dickes Chaos und durcheinander. Mein Satz zum Vorsitzenden: "In diesen Sauhaufen trete ich nicht ein!"
Natürlich haben die Leute von der Stadt nicht nur Apfelmuß in der Birne und somit steht es für die Stadt wohl außer Frage, darin eilig zu sein, ein Trail zu legalisieren bzw ein Grundstück zur Verfügung zu stellen.
Würdest du jemand die Verantwortung für etwas übergeben wenn er schon mehrfach gezeigt hat das er nicht Herr der Lage ist und keine wirkliche Kontrolle hat.

Deswegen wird am Leimbach-Trail weiterhin zerstört, aufgebaut, Draht gespannt, rumgeredet, gegeneinander in die Pfanne gehauen-----was auch erstaunlich ist, ist das eigentlich fast nie gepflegt wird, lieber  meckert man rum, schneidet den Weg, brettert über total kaputte Gebilde ober reißt ein um irgend ein Hirngespinnst hinzuzimmern, das bald daruf wieder kaputt ist weil es riesig, gefährlich oder nur murks ist.

Der Trail ist so toll, auch mit den Kleinen Sprüngen. Pflegt in wie euren Johannes und ihr werdet lange Freude daran haben.


Ich hoffe die Jungs vom Club fühlen sich deutlich in Ars... getreten, damit endlich mal Ordnung einkehrt, das Bauchaos aufhört und sie glaubwürdiger, als Vertreter der Freaks, hinstehen können um das Ziel zu erreichen------


so long


----------



## Lörr (17. März 2008)

goshawk schrieb:


> Der Trail ist so toll, auch mit den Kleinen Sprüngen. Pflegt in wie euren Johannes und ihr werdet lange Freude daran haben.



wer pflegt mich und wieso???


----------



## fahrbereit (17. März 2008)

goshawk schrieb:


> ...
> Einzelne Mitglieder, so wie ich sie kennengelernt und erfahren habe, sind bomben Kerle mit denen man echt was auf die Beine stellen könnte. Sie bemühen sich ernsthaft zwecks legaler Strecke oder Grundstück haben den Aspekt der 10 Regeln vor Augen sowie die Verbindung zwischen den Freaks und der Öffentlichkeit. Allerdings sind aber von dieser Sorte zu wenige vorhanden, ihr Tun verhallt im nichts und oft stecken sie, weil sie das Sprachrohr sind, die Prügel ein wenn mal wieder was illegal aufgebaut wurde, nen Ars... voll Müll von Erbauer rumliegt oder es wurden mal wieder ein paar Bürger fast über den Haufen gefahren.------------Warum?
> Weil ein Teil der Mitglieder sich selbst ein sch... an die Regeln hält-- eigene Beobachtung. Es wird leider versäumt Neulinge, grade die jungen dynamischen, klar und deutlich aufzuklären wie die Sache läuft und Typen die bewusst dagegen handeln die Hölle heiß zu machen...
> ...
> ...



Nicht weit entfernte Region, und nicht weit entfernte Situation.

Grundsätzlich ist es sehr lobens- und erwähnenswert, wenn es mal einer der vielen, denen sowas auffällt, die Tatsachen anspricht und offen darlegt.
Dass sowas des öfteren als Gejammere abgetan wird, mag in Einzelfällen zutreffen, doch lieber jammert man eine Weile rum und merkt irgendwann, was es bringt, wenn man ein Loch buddelt und zwei es zuschütten. Weglaufen. Die Zwei lässt man am besten weiter schaufeln, bis sie vom Hang des Berges abrutschen, den sie sich sehr bald aufgeschüttet haben.

Leider ist es wirklich egal, mit welchen Worten man die Dinge beschreibt, solange diese nicht im Stande sind, die Lage zu ändern.
Schade nur, oftmals brauchen gerade die eine solche Unterstützung, die keinen Bock auf Moralgerede haben und sich vielmehr selbst (nicht-)organisieren.
Die Kickacher Vertretung hier im Forum fasst jeden Beitrag als Angriff und Abwehr zu Gleich auf, statt die Informationen aufzunehmen, die sie benötigen.
 Wer zuviel Freiheit und Frieden hat, muss sich halt Widerstand und Feinde draus schaffen. Gleichgewicht und so...


----------



## goshawk (17. März 2008)

Lörr schrieb:


> wer pflegt mich und wieso???



Nicht dich han i gemeint, sorry wenn ich dir auf den Fuß getreten bin.
Die Bezeichung "Johannes" steht auch für des Mannes bestes Stück , somit spielte ich darauf an den Trail "sehr" zu Pflegen .-------OK?
------------
so long


----------



## Lörr (17. März 2008)

^^ ja achne... daher der "" smiley danach  ... hmmm nur wie pflegt man dreck? ioder meinste damit wenn schon dann besser mal bestehende dinge zu reparieren als se kaputt gehen zu lassen und irgendwas neues zu baun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goshawk (17. März 2008)

ioder meinste damit wenn schon dann besser mal bestehende dinge zu reparieren als se kaputt gehen zu lassen und irgendwas neues zu baun?[/QUOTE]

jau, die meisten Sachen sind, sei ehrlich, echt super. Anfänger und Profis haben gleichermaßen Spaß. Leute kommen deswegen von weit her.

Nur sei beim "Plfegen" vorsichtig, denn auch das ist eigentlich illegal, hab deswegen au scho auf dr Sack bekommen. 


so und nun sollte endlich mal was in die Wampe.


----------



## Lörr (17. März 2008)

^^ du hast den vorderen teil des zitates abgeschnitten  aber ich find da eigendlich alles sehr cool,... vor kurzem hats mich fast hingehaun, weil ich einfach beim schnell fahren in dem holz- stepdown oben beim flachen stück eingesunken war... da warn ca 3-4 bretter mittig durch... und mein vorderrad is natürlich hinterher... vielleicht hab ich noch n bild (ich mach von jeder änderung fotos müsst ihr wissen  ) 

edit: ne hab keins, aber ihr wisst ja was ich meine^^


----------



## goshawk (17. März 2008)

Lörr schrieb:


> ^^ du hast den vorderen teil des zitates abgeschnitten  aber ich find da eigendlich alles sehr cool,... vor kurzem hats mich fast hingehaun, weil ich einfach beim schnell fahren in dem holz- stepdown oben beim flachen stück eingesunken war... da warn ca 3-4 bretter mittig durch... und mein vorderrad is natürlich hinterher... vielleicht hab ich noch n bild (ich mach von jeder änderung fotos müsst ihr wissen  )
> 
> edit: ne hab keins, aber ihr wisst ja was ich meine^^



hab gestern irgendwo über den Leimbach-Trail gelesen dass da paar MX-Biker  runter sind und i glaub net das die Latten son fettes Ding lang aushalten.
-----------


----------



## Lörr (17. März 2008)

steht direkt da oben, is auch von mir geschrieben worden


----------



## goshawk (17. März 2008)

Lörr schrieb:


> steht direkt da oben, is auch von mir geschrieben worden



schau an, waren meine Finger mal wieder schneller als die Augen


----------



## GehroStefan (17. März 2008)

Das mit den MXlern gehört angezeigt, MTB's im Wald sind ja noch ok, aber bei MX hörts auf.
@goshak: Hab mir deine Bilder angeschaut, du stehst scheinbar auf Schmerzen. 

Wir kennen und aber nicht zufällig, oder? Wohn im gleichen Kaff und bin fast gleich alt.


----------



## goshawk (18. März 2008)

Wir kennen und aber nicht zufällig, oder? Wohn im gleichen Kaff und bin fast gleich alt.[/QUOTE]

hm... glaub net das wir uns kennen, hab mal kurz in dein Album geschaut und das sieht mehr nach CC-All Mountain aus-----ich bretter lieber runter oder mach mal ne FR-Tour. Aber es kann sein wenn i de live seh, das i me dann erinner wenn i de schomal gseh hoan.

hause erst seit 01.2008 in Bermatingen, kleines Kaff mit´m Sack voll neudieriger, traschende Tanten.
--------


----------



## Lörr (18. März 2008)

öhm wo warste denn davor? warst das vielleicht doch nicht du den ich da getroffen hab ?  (oder wohnteste immer in der gegend? )



PS:1000ster Beitrag


----------



## goshawk (18. März 2008)

Lörr schrieb:


> öhm wo warste denn davor? warst das vielleicht doch nicht du den ich da getroffen hab ?  (oder wohnteste immer in der gegend? )
> 
> 
> 
> PS:1000ster Beitrag



i han in Markdorf Zentrum gewohnt. 
Und wir haben uns 100%ig auf´m Leimbach getroffen, anhand deines Albums han i dat gecheckt.
aber wenn du mir net traust, spätestens wenn mich wieder siehst erinnerst du dich.
----------------


----------



## Lörr (18. März 2008)

nenene ich glaubs schon 

ach ich freu mich so auf das neue (öhm wo ich grad beim thema bin, kann mir irgendwer n Drehmomentschlüssel leihen?  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GehroStefan (19. März 2008)

Aso... ah zuzogener. Ich wohn schon seit 28 Jahren hier im Kaff, aber am ortsrand da krieg ich nicht viel mit- und das ist ganz gut so. In markdorf kenn ich allerdings auch so einige- hab da auf'm BZM viel zeit verschwendet.

Ich fahr inzwischen viel Rennrad, bzw. CC , am leimbach war ich auch schon des öfteren, aber ich kann mir aus beruflichen Gründen keinen Knochenbruch erlauben- drum fetzt ich da nicht wie ein Irrer runter.


----------



## goshawk (29. März 2008)

´nabend Freaks,

endlich mal wieder fettes Wetter. Bin morgen am Leimbach unterwegs.
Doch nun mal zum Thema:
Was haltet ihr davon wenn MX-Biker durch den Wald knattern---(der Sound is ja scho nett )---fette Furchen ziehen und bei der Befahrung der Kicker und Co. einiges schrotten  ----???? Immerhin scheint ja man mit ner MX fett Spass zu haben.
Sollten wir so tollerant zu ihnen sein wie wir es von den Leuten gegeüber uns erwarten????????  Um Bermatingen sehen die Wälder scho zum Teil schlimm aus   und am Gehrenberg begenet man der MX-Spur auch immer häufiger. Hab auch schon die "Grünen"  Streife fahren gesehen.

ran an Speck!


----------



## slayer80 (11. Mai 2008)

Hmhmhm... was soll man dazu sagen... einersets könnten Enduro-Fahrer am Berg positiv sein, weil dann nicht mehr wir die Prügelknaben sind, andererseits könnten denen ihre Schädigungen am Wald unter Umständen auf uns geschoben werden.
@Goshawk: Rene, oder?


----------



## goshawk (11. Mai 2008)

slayer80 schrieb:


> Hmhmhm... was soll man dazu sagen... einersets könnten Enduro-Fahrer am Berg positiv sein, weil dann nicht mehr wir die Prügelknaben sind, andererseits könnten denen ihre Schädigungen am Wald unter Umständen auf uns geschoben werden.
> @Goshawk: Rene, oder?



´nabend Matze--(Matthias Reichmann??)´

der schlanke Bengel mit den roten Haaren, der sauschnell mit nem Santa Cruz unterwegs is --???--und natürlich zum mtb-clup gehört. nett von dir zu hören, wie geht´s--(nur so nebenbei--grins).
Tja wegen dem MX-Biker scheint es ja nun am Gehrenberg wieder ruhig zu sein--zum Glück. Ich glaube den Buh-mann bekommen wir nicht, aber die Auswirkungen, wenn der Anlass genutzt wird um alle aus dem Wald zu verbannen. Außerdem dem bekomme ich schaum vorm Mund sowie Killerinstinkte wenn die MX-Biker quer durch den Wald pflügen, Jungtiere erschrecken usw. Stell dir vor mann hätte nen Kleinkind, des ruhe bräuchte und dann den Lärm, den Gestank-----da sind ja ne Horde Freerider-(die nicht nur Watte im Kopf haben)-ja richtige Lämmer.
Nun den, vielleicht sehen wir uns ja morgen.

mfg goshawk


----------



## GehroStefan (11. Mai 2008)

Hi zusammen, zur Zeit ist ja mächtig was los da oben am Berg.

Aber mal ne Bitte an die Downhiller und die die es werden wollen. Fahrt den Berg hoch und schiebt nicht, sieht relativ unsportlich aus.

Matze, wieder alles fit mit den Bändern?


----------



## Lörr (11. Mai 2008)

GehroStefan schrieb:


> Aber mal ne Bitte an die Downhiller und die die es werden wollen. Fahrt den Berg hoch und schiebt nicht, sieht relativ unsportlich aus.



Meinst du damit den Trail oder die Straße hoch?   ich bin vorbildlich, ich fahr hoch (so gut es geht) aber du glaubst gar nicht wie schwer s is mit nem freerider hoch zu kommen... bald muss ich da hochfahren und das mit meinem (immernoch nicht da seiendem  ) downhill-radl


----------



## GehroStefan (11. Mai 2008)

Auf dem Trail kann ich's ja noch verstehen, aber auf der Straße schieben geht mal gar nicht.
Warst du heute oben? Da war ne Gruppe von ca. 8 Leuten am "Fußgängerweg".


----------



## Lörr (11. Mai 2008)

nene, ich wär sehr gerne oben gewesen, aber ich hab dummerweise schon meinen rahmen verkauft weil ich dachte das pulvern von meinem neuen rahmen würde nur 2 wochen dauern (sagte die pulverei selber) und jezt sinds schon 9 wochen die ich hier ohne rad rumsitze...


----------



## Deleted 11825 (11. Mai 2008)

GehroStefan schrieb:


> Auf dem Trail kann ich's ja noch verstehen, aber auf der Straße schieben geht mal gar nicht.
> Warst du heute oben? Da war ne Gruppe von ca. 8 Leuten am "Fußgängerweg".



Ich kann gut verstehen, dass da manche ihre Probleme haben. Dich möchte ich mal mit nem 20kg Bomber samt Bergab-Geometrie das letzte Stück vorm Turm hochradeln sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zombiekiller (11. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin auch immer wieder aufm Gehrenberg, ein bissl üben 

Leider bin ich seit 2 Wochen verhindert, da ich mein HR Laufrad neu einspeichen muss, aber ich hab weder Speichen noch talent dafür   

Man sieht sich in einer woche vielleicht


----------



## goshawk (11. Mai 2008)

´nabend Leutle,

bin morgen mittag bis nachmittag am leimbach und umgebung, vielleicht sieht man sich ja, alleine macht dat nur ne weile bock.

mfg goshawk


----------



## Beat-Bug (19. Mai 2008)

ich hatte eig. auch vor in den nächsten wochen mal den leimbachtrail unter die lupe zu nehmen - wohne in nem kaff in der nähe von stockach


----------



## GehroStefan (20. Mai 2008)

czuk schrieb:


> Ich kann gut verstehen, dass da manche ihre Probleme haben. Dich möchte ich mal mit nem 20kg Bomber samt Bergab-Geometrie das letzte Stück vorm Turm hochradeln sehen...



Hi, würd mich auch mal interressieren wie das so ist, falls einer Bock hat dann kann man sich mal in Markdorf treffen und dann tauscht man mal die Bikes.

Ich glaub's ja dass es nicht so einfach ist mit so'm teil da hoch zu fahren, aber irgendwie sieht's halt trotzdem ******* aus wenn man als "cooler" Downhiller sein Bike hochschiebt.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (20. Mai 2008)

Also ganz ehrlich, ich glaube nicht das man (geh mal von mir aus) den Gehri mit nem Freerider hoch kommt ohne zig mal anzuhalten.

Hab grad nen Demo 8 von nem Freund bei mir stehen, und ICH hatte auch immer behauptet das man es trotz der 20kg schaffen kann. ---> NEVER!

Keine Chance, man muss müsste genug Power haben um die ganze Strecke im Stehen fahren zu können. Dann machen einem die 200mm jeden kraftvollen Pedalstoß zunichte. Mal davon abgesehen, das mit Downhill Geometrie ein "sitzend" Fahren absolut nicht drin ist, nicht mal gradeaus.

Wer will das Gegenteil beweisen? 

PS: Mein Canyon ES 8.0 habsch geschrottet. Ist grad beim Reparieren. Also erstma nix mit Gehri. S*****


----------



## Lörr (20. Mai 2008)

mit meinem big air ging das gut, naja war ja auch nicht ganz so schwer und degressiv...

@GehroStefan: von mir aus kannste mein rad wenn s dann da ist den berg hochfahren, runter nehm ich s aber wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikingarni (20. Mai 2008)

Samstag 14 Uhr Rathaus.
Falls ich meinen Magen-Darm-Sch**** loskrieg und fit bin, werden ich und mein 20,3kg Big-Hit da sein.
Schade dass der Matze nicht fit ist, der macht den Gehrenberg hoch mit seinem VP-Free richtig Gas...


----------



## Zombiekiller (20. Mai 2008)

*Review: Leimbachtrail*

Vorgeschichte:
Es ist 1300. Ich und mein Gefährte, das Fahrrad, machten uns auf den weg in das 1.5km entfernte Dörfchen Namens Leimbach. Von dort aus trieb es uns einen Berg hinauf, auf dem ein Massaker stattgefunden haben muss.

Ausrüstung:
1x Cube Dropzone 06
- DirtJumper 3 
-VR Singletrack; Schalbe Crazy Bob
- HR Doubletrack; Maxxis Holy Roller
-Avid BB5 Bremse
1x Eastpack Rucksack
1x 661 Halbschalenhelm
1x 0.7L Wasser
1x Fox Handschuhe
1x Fox Schienenbein Protektor
1x alte Hose
1x Lotek Troop,warum weis ich nicht

*Die ersten Schritte*

Heute war es, nachdem es am 18. auf den 19. geregnet hat, überraschend trocken, der Aufstieg war kein Problem, auch für einen nicht Trainierten wie mich.
Doch als ich, nach langer zeit, wiedermal an meinen Lieblingskicker komme, musste ich feststellen, das dieser fast runtergewaschen war
















Weiter geht es die vermatschte Strecke,so wie wir sie kennen, nach oben.

Dieses mal ging ich nicht den steilen mit tonscherben überhäuften weg entlang sondern orientierte mich an meinem Abfahrtsweg.
Und schon gibt es die nächste überraschung.
Die Matschpfütze kenn wir, und es ist auch kein ding dran vorbei zu fahren.





Doch, wenn man es nicht schafft, hilft jetzt nur noch ein gekonnter -lenker-an-sich-zieher-, da jemand eine 25cm tiefe Rille an den Rand der Fahrbahn geschaufelt hat.











Den Steilen Teil überstanden, geht es jetzt weiter und siehe da, das wuchernde Problemkind:






Zwischen diesen Büschen bleiben gerade mal 30cm Platz.

Aber alles halb so wild, dachte ich bis ich nächstes sah:











Der Kleine,schmale Kicker war weg.

Und nicht nur das, aber dazu später mehr. Erstmal weiter im geschen.

etwa 15m weiter oben war dann alles wie gewohnt. Ein Kicker+ Drop











Doch, es kam schlimmer:

Einer der Doppelkicker war weg.
















Doch zu glück blieb einer übrig:







Nachdem ich das alles verdaut hatte, machte ich erstmal pause und ging erst garnicht weiter hoch.
Die Abfahrt machte recht Spaß, wenn man von den ganzen zerstörten Kickern hinweg sah, und vergas, dass man streetreifen drauf hatte.

Doch dann passierte es. Einen Fahrfehler und 3min später zeigte sich die ganze scheußlichket des Matsches:






Meine Lotek Troop, vor 4 tagen gewaschen, sahen aus, wie nach einem schlammbad.
Aber dann ging es, mit Ill Nino im Ohr, ab nach Hause.

*
Bestandsaufnahme*

1x Dreckiges Fahrrad
















1x eine warmgelaufene und blitzblanke Bremsscheibe






1x  Dreckige Klamotten











*Fazit*

Bewaffnet euch mit Hammer,Nagel und Akkubohrer, dieser Trail muss auf Fordermann gebracht werden.
Wer allerdings ein schönwetter Fahrer ist, hat auf diesem Abschnitt des Gehrenbergs nichts zu suchen, den hier spielen die Großen Kinder.

PS. Sorry für die 1.9 MP, mein L7 will einfach keine besseren Fotos machen


----------



## bikingarni (20. Mai 2008)

WAAAAH!!! Könnt ihr bitte aufhören öffentlich im IBC Werbung für den illegalen Leimbachtrail zu machen, und erst recht keine Aufforderungen zu irgendwelchen Bauaktionen, der Feind liest mit!

Oder wollt ihr da gar nicht mehr fahren dürfen... Ihr wisst doch genau auf was so etwas rausläuft!

mfg Arni


----------



## Zombiekiller (20. Mai 2008)

Die stadt kann nicht verhindern, dass man auf den Dingern rumfährt. Und wenn sie uns einen Dirtpark geben würden, war das ding schon lange ab.

Und da wo kein Kläger ist, da ist auch kein Richter. Die Stadt ist und bleibt machtlos


----------



## Lörr (20. Mai 2008)

nur hat se streng genommen das gesetz auf ihrer seite...


----------



## GehroStefan (20. Mai 2008)

Die Stadt spannt auch keine Drahtseile. Wenn ihr den Förstern, Wanderern und sonstwas auf den Sack geht- dann gehen die euch auch auf den Sack.
@arni: jo, das können wir mal machen, j4f- aber am WE geht's net- müssen wir verschieben.


----------



## Zombiekiller (20. Mai 2008)

Ich frag mich, wer stört sich an uns? Brauchen die Förster das Holz? gabs unfälle, weil die Wanderer gegen die Kicker gelaufen sind?

Ich versteh manche Menschen nicht, wobei auch einige den Berg runterbrettern, ohne rücksicht auf verluste


----------



## Freeman_1982 (20. Mai 2008)

Die Strecke sieht schon seit Anfang des Jahres so aus. Da sind se mit nem Traktor einmal lang hoch und ham alles niedergemacht... aber das habsch ja schon mal geschriem.

Hab ma ne Frage: wo befinden sich denn die ersten drei Bilder?!? ich glaub diesen Kicker kenn ich nicht!


----------



## bikingarni (20. Mai 2008)

Und schon hast du die Antwort auf die Misere: Wenn alle freundlich miteinander umgehen, dürfte es theoretisch keine Probleme geben.

Und dann ist da vor allem noch ein anderes Problem: Der Wald gehört nicht der Stadt, zumindest nicht der Wald beim Leimbachtrail, sondern diversen Privatleuten. Wenn du also mit deinem Bike dich aufs Maul legst und verletzt bist, ist mindestens teilweise der Waldbesitzer schuld. Folge: Wer das Risiko vermeiden will, lässt Biker aus seinem Waldstück draußen.

Zum Thema Dirtpark: Ich fahre DH/FR, denkst du ich will auf nem Dirtpark rumgurken? Ich will in der Natur fahren! Das geht halt nunmal leider nicht ohne Kompromisse.

mfg Arni


----------



## Freeman_1982 (20. Mai 2008)

bikingarni schrieb:


> Zum Thema Dirtpark: Ich fahre DH/FR, denkst du ich will auf nem Dirtpark rumgurken?



Jo seh ich auch so. Dirten ist mal zum schnellen Abreagieren ganz gut und macht au Spaß, aber es geht nix über ne geile schnelle Trailabfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zombiekiller (20. Mai 2008)

das ist diese Race strecke, die nur ein ganz flaches gefälle hat, und neben dran sind die Tracktorspuren. Wenn du von oben runterfährst steht er auf der rechten seite.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (20. Mai 2008)

ahhh... jetzt weiß ich glaub wo. Kurz bevor man in Laimbach ist?! Ich fahr da immer den auf der linken Seite, der ist höher.


----------



## Zombiekiller (20. Mai 2008)

links steht doch garkein kicker, das ist doch nur ein Weg


----------



## Freeman_1982 (20. Mai 2008)

Ne nen Kicker ist da auf der linken Seite nicht aber wenn man nicht gerade in der Mitte vom Weg fährt (3m breit) sondern auf der linken Seite oben (1m hohe Kante), dann kann man bei dem Tempo richtig geil fliegen.    (Kann aber sein, das wir nicht die selbe Stelle meinen)

@Zombiekiller: mal was anderes, welche Größe hat denn dein Cube Drop Zone Rahmen? 14,16 oder 18 Zoll. Ich bin schon seit ner Weile auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Rahmen für ein Freeride Hardtail. Dummerweise sind die meisten Rahmen viel zu klein für mich (1,88m). In die engere Auswahl kommen Cocker, Pittbull, Dropzone und Morphine. Würd gern mal den 18" probefahrn.


----------



## Zombiekiller (20. Mai 2008)

doch wir meinen die selbe stelle 

nur du fliegst links den berg runter und ich spring rechts den kicker 

ich hab ein 16"er. Aber ich finde das Warrior von Cube besser, deshalb such ich nach haarrissen, damit ich den Warrior rahmen bekomm


----------



## Freeman_1982 (20. Mai 2008)

Zombiekiller schrieb:


> Aber ich finde das Warrior von Cube besser, deshalb such ich nach haarrissen, damit ich den Warrior rahmen bekomm



Lass mich ne Stunde damit fahren, und du brauchst nicht mehr nach Haarrissen schauen. Dann kannste 2 Teile abgeben.


----------



## Zombiekiller (20. Mai 2008)

ok, wann treffen wir uns?


----------



## Lörr (21. Mai 2008)

hat zufÃ¤llig irgendwer ne einfachkettenfÃ¼hrung fÃ¼r mich Ã¼brig? preislich unter 100 â¬, kann von mir aus auch gebraucht sein, aber kein solches billiges truvativteil oder so...
komischerweise hat kein einziger hÃ¤ndler in der nÃ¤he ne einfachkettenfÃ¼hrung da  und die Lg1 die bei meinem rahmen sein sollte war auch nicht dabei, dafÃ¼r der preis von der abgezogen 
und die wÃ¤re eh nicht frÃ¼h genug da (auÃerdem is die schon soviel ich weiÃ bei nem anderen typen ) daher frag ich hier in der umgebung...


----------



## jonnitapia (10. Juli 2008)

Heute kurz auf dem Leimbachtrail gewesen und ein paar Fahrwerksversuche gestartet!
War alles stark ausgetrocknet und hart, geht besser! Die Spielzeuge waren mal alle noch gut in schuss.

Wer ist von euch denn zur Zeit am Gehrenberg speziell Leimbach unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zombiekiller (10. Juli 2008)

Ich hoffe ich kann bald wieder hoch, aber mitm Hardtail bleib ich lieber auf der straße


----------



## Lörr (10. Juli 2008)

ich vielleicht am wochenende 

trocken und hart ist doch perfekt find ich!


----------



## jonnitapia (10. Juli 2008)

Naja bei meinem Setupversuchen lief heute nicht so viel nach meinen Wünschen.  Bin morgen immer mal wider oben zum testen.


----------



## Lörr (10. Juli 2008)

was lief denn nich so gut beim einstellen?


----------



## jonnitapia (10. Juli 2008)

die 36er Talas RC2 und der RS Monarch 4.2 HV  auf meinem Torque

Aber erstmal fahren fahren fahren


----------



## Lörr (10. Juli 2008)

^^ pff fox fahrer -.- bonzen 
spaß beiseite^^

seit wann fährst da? hab dich vllt schon mal gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonnitapia (10. Juli 2008)

Seid ca 22 Jahren, wohne ziemlich nahe am ende, aber keine näheren Infos sonst kommen die Stalkerkaffeegammler


----------



## Lörr (10. Juli 2008)

ok, also schon länger als ich lebe^^... haste da zufällig mal was gelbes da oben gesehen?^^


----------



## jonnitapia (10. Juli 2008)

wow wird das nun ein Chat 

Ne also ich bin 22, wohne quasi genau daaaa wo der Leimbach Trail aufhört.. das neue bike hab ich erst seid dieser Woche, darum die Setupgeschichte. 

Gelb?? du Bonze trägst Gelb


----------



## Lörr (10. Juli 2008)

macht doch nix 

also fährste da noch keine 22 jahre (naja eher nicht sag ich mal^^) 

neeee, ich trag kein gelb, ich fahr gelb^^


----------



## jonnitapia (10. Juli 2008)

Ja was ich damit sagen wollte ich bin schon als 6 Jähriger durch den Wald gedüst.

Ach vorbei mit dem Quatsch ich wusste nur keine passende Antwort auf deine Frage "wielange ich da schon fahre". Kannst dir nun ja denken!^^

Wann bist das nächste mal oben


----------



## Lörr (10. Juli 2008)

hmmm vielleicht am samstag oder sonntag, vorausgesetzt der fuß macht wieder gescheit mit (hab mir vor ner weile die bänder gezerrt, geht aber inzwischen wieder recht gut)


----------



## Lörr (27. August 2008)

War heute mal wieder oben am gehrenberg und mir ist aufgefallen: ein guter hölzerner freund ist von uns gegangen...





schade...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (27. August 2008)

was für eine S*****. 




jonnitapia schrieb:


> Wer ist von euch denn zur Zeit am Gehrenberg speziell Leimbach unterwegs?



2-3 mal die Woche Leimbachtrail.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (27. August 2008)

Hey Leute, ich bin heut durch Zufall auf einen interessanten Einstieg in einen mir nicht bekannten Trail aufmerksam geworden. Ich hab ma so ungefähr die Stelle markiert wo es sein müsste. Bin den Trail etwa 100m "angefahren" und er sieht gut ausgebaut aus. Kann mir jemand was dazu sagen? Wo endet der? Ist der bis Unten so gut "ausgebaut"?

Werde den morgen in der Früh glaub ich mal abchecken. Fänds trotzdem cool, wenn jemand mal nen paar infos hätt.


----------



## GehroStefan (27. August 2008)

Mach mal Bilder, das müsste bei mir im Wald sein. Ist da neben dem Weg ein kleiner Bach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (27. August 2008)

der Bach kommt glaub ich erst später... aber so genau weiß ich das auch nicht mehr. Hab nur in Errinnerung, das es vor einer Weggabelung war.

ich glaub ich nehm die digicam mit und werde das dann mal "dokumentieren". Ich fahr gut 2-3 mal die Woche da hoch, und hab den Einstieg nie gesehen. Den Fahrradspuren nach zu urteilen, schein dort aber gut was los zu sein.

Also morgen dann.

hat denn jemand Einwände, wenn hier im Forum Trailbeschreibungen mit Bilder und Beschreibung gepostet werden? Ich denke VOR der Eurobike muss das vielleicht nicht unbedingt sein, aber grundsätzlich halte ich es für eine gute Idee. Es ist ziemlich schwierig den Einstieg des Leimbachtrails, des Urnautrails des Markdorftrail und dieses "neuen" zu finden, wenn man den nicht von unten rauflaufen will. Also ich mein den Einstieg gaaaaaaaaaannz oben. Den einzigen den man leicht findet, ist der Wanderweg nach Markdorf. Wobei es da auch mehrere gibt.


----------



## GehroStefan (27. August 2008)

Wenn's da aussieht wie im Urwald, überall Holz und umgefallene Bäume rumliegen dann ist das vermutlich unser Familienwald, war aber selber schon länger nicht mehr da.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (27. August 2008)

geil... ich will auch nen Familienwald ham. Und dann nen richtig schönen Shore reinbaun. Goil.


----------



## bikingarni (27. August 2008)

Ganz ehrlich: Macht das mit den Wegbeschreibungen, Fotos und diesen Sachen lieber nicht. Trefft euch lieber zum Fahren und zeigt euch die Wege gegenseitig, leider ist der Gehrenberg nicht so öffentlich.

Ich habe keine Ahnung wer diesen Trail geschaffen hat, aber so denke ich werde ich dort ab jetzt auch ab und zu jemanden treffen...

mfg Arni


----------



## Freeman_1982 (28. August 2008)

Hi Arni, das heißt du kennst den?


----------



## AddOn2U (28. August 2008)

Moin Zusammen,

ich glaub von dem Trail, den Ihr meint, hab ich schon unter der Bezeichnung "Kai Hawaii" gehört, weil er ziemlich flowig ist.
Nach ein paar Metern kommt eine schöne Kurve, die mit einer kleinen "Steilwand" verstärkt ist. Dann kommt ein kleiner Hopser. Etwas später kommt noch ein Sprünglein in einen Hang. Sehr sanft.
Ein paar Kurven und dann über einen Grat runter auf den Kiesweg.
Macht den Einstieg nicht zu publik, denn ich befürchte, dass es sonst wieder Ärger mit den Behörden/Forstamt gibt.
Ich schließe mich da Arni an. Lieber mal treffen und gemeinsam fahren 
Und dabei gaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz leise sein ... 

Fährt man aber Einstieg vorbei und folgt der Waldautobahn in Richtung Turm, scheint rechts aus dem Wald noch ein neuer Trail zu kommen. Der muss irgendwo an der Gipfelhütte starten. Kennt den jemand? Lohnt es sich, dem mal zu folgen?
Wo er genau startet muss ich gar net wissen. Fahr ihn - wenn es sich lohnt - einfach mal aufwärts, dann weiß ich es auch 

Dann mal frohes Biken!

Gab es eigentlich noch mal so Aktionen mit gespannten Drähten? Ein Bekannter hat mir berichtet, dass es sowas jetzt wohl des öfteren in Vorarlberg gab


----------



## Freeman_1982 (28. August 2008)

Hi Leute... also ich hab für mich persönlich DIE Neuentdeckung des Jahres 2008 gemacht. Das ist der geilste Trail am GB. Und weil er so krass gut ist (fast besser als der Leimbach-Trail) würde ich vorschlagen, die 50Bilder die ich geschossen habe gibts nur auf Anfrage per PN. Damit wir nicht immer vom ominösen Trail reden, mein Vorschlag den "Hepach-Trail" zu nennen. Denn da endet der. 

Außerdem würde ich gern die Beschreibung des "Einstieg" weiter OBEN wieder entfernen. WIESO GEHT DAS NICHT? ICH KANN MEINEN EIGENEN BEITRAG NICHT MEHR EDITIEREN!

Muss sagen, der Trail ist so "befahren", dass es den schon länger geben muss. Außerdem ist der mit einem Feil gekennzeichnet. Heißt das, dass die Eurobike den angelegt hat?


----------



## bikingarni (28. August 2008)

Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass der Trail irgendwas mit der Eurobike zu tun hat. Der Demoday findet wo ganz anders statt.

Ein weiteres Problem, dass mit diesem Trail zwar nicht direkt was zu tun hat, sind ein paar Motocrossfahrer, die seit geraumer Zeit am Gehrenberg rumfahren.

Ich habe sie ein paar mal shcon gesehen und vor allem gehört, aber habe entweder nicht schnell genug die Digicam zur Hand gehabt oder konnte mir das Nummernschild nicht merken

Solltet ihr diese Affen sehen, sofort Nummernschild aufschreiben und anzeigen, das geht nun wirklich nicht!

Achso: Ja, ich kenne den Trail.

mfg Arni


----------



## Freeman_1982 (28. August 2008)

Jupp das seh ich genauso. MX auf den Trails ist echt unter aller Sau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonnitapia (28. August 2008)

AddOn2U schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen,
> 
> ich glaub von dem Trail, den Ihr meint, hab ich schon unter der Bezeichnung "Kai Hawaii" gehört, weil er ziemlich flowig ist.
> Nach ein paar Metern kommt eine schöne Kurve, die mit einer kleinen "Steilwand" verstärkt ist. Dann kommt ein kleiner Hopser. Etwas später kommt noch ein Sprünglein in einen Hang. Sehr sanft.



Ich kenn ihn als Ho Chi Ming Pfad. Der kommt dann am Kiesweg wieder raus. Wenn du den weiterfährst kommst du am Waldkindergarten oberhalb Leimbach raus. Kannst auch rechts weg und dann gleich wider links dann kommst du am mittleren Leimbachtrail raus! Den Trail könnte man noch ordentlich pimpen mit ein paar Anliegern um ihm noch mehr Flow zu geben. Finde den aber echt klasse! Fahrihn ziemlich häufig.

Letztens lag aber mal wieder ein fetter Baum im Weg und ordentlich Büsche. Solche Affen!


----------



## goshawk (28. August 2008)

Hallo Leute,

der besagte Trail war vor ca. 2 Jahre ein alter, in Vergessenheit geratener Pfad. Ein Kumpel und ich haben ihn "wiederbelebt", wobei ca 30% Änderungen am Streckenverlauf vorgenommen wurden. Der Teil nach dem Waldkindergarten ist komplett "neu", sowie auch die Brücke. Seit mein Kumpel und ich da fahren, hatten wir nie Probleme mit Drähte oder so'n Zeug. Klar nach nem Unwetter gibst immer zum Räumen. Alle Bauten, 99% -(Anlieger, Rampen, Wallride....)- sind von "uns". Es kam auf diesem Trail auch schon vor das irgendwelche "Spacken" den Weg geschnitten hatten, ne neue Line anlegten oder ein total schlechter Stunt im Wald stand. Bei Wegschneiden und neue Lines fliegt von uns tonnenweise "Hindernisholz" an die Stellen, Müllstunds -(z.B. auf der höhe vom Jägersitz, (wir sind so froh das er kein Zirkus macht), oder am Traileingang) werden gnadenlos weggerissen!!!!!!!!
Warum? Jeder weiß das es am Leimbach zugeht wie die Sau, weil sich keiner verantwortlich fühlt. Bei dem "Neuen Trail" soll das nicht so werden. Deshalb sprecht mit uns ab -(wir können uns gerne vor Ort treffen) wenn ihr was hinzimmern wollt-.
Am Anfang war es ein "reiner" Trail, wir haben zuerst beobachte was passiert. Nichts ist passiert, ergo haben wir ein paar kleine Sachen hingestellt und wieder beobachtet......-so geht das Spiel weiter. Lieber ein Tick zu vorsichtig als nacher das gleiche Theater wie am Leimbach.
Deshalb posaunt den Trail nicht rum, schon gar nicht an solche Biker-/Waldrüpel -ihr wisst welche ich meine.
Wir würden es auch sehr nett finden wenn nicht immer nur runtergeheizt wird, man könnte auchmal den Finger krumm machen zur Trailinstandhaltung. Danke!!!!!!!!!!!!! im Voraus, das alleine ist schon sauviel arbeit und meist nicht bemerkt. Meist erst dann wenn man sich aufregt weil der Trail voll zerfahren ist.
Das reicht vorerst,- denke ich.

so long and happy trails rené


----------



## Freeman_1982 (28. August 2008)

Hi Renè?

ich glaub wir ham uns schonma getroffen. Kennst noch weitere Trails die ähnlich gut sind und allgemein rel. unbekannt sind? Wenn ja, dann ma nen PN an mich.

Der "Hepach-Trail" ist echt gelungen. Wie nennt ihr den eigentlich?

Mir würds reichen, wenn der so befahren werden darf wie er ist, also ohne "Bauten".


----------



## goshawk (29. August 2008)

Guten Morgen,

also nen wirklichen Namen haben wir nicht. Doch im Forum sind ja schon paar nette geäußert worden. Irgendeiner von den letztgenannten wird sich dann Einbürgern.
Und nochmal die bitte, seid vorsichtig mit dem rumerzählen und so. Wir haben echt null Bock auf so Zustände wie am Leimbach.
Je mehr Spacken plötzlich auf dem Trail rumturnen, desto radikaler Steigt die Gefahr von Ärger, Enttäuschung und viel. sogar Schließung.

froher Arbeitstag - es naht Wochende und Sonnenschein - grins vielleicht treffe ich ja einen.


----------



## AddOn2U (29. August 2008)

Moin René,

da habt Ihr in dem Fall wirklich etwas schönes reanimiert. Der fährt sich echt genial!
Gute Arbeit und Danke!

"Ho Chi Ming Pfad" is auch witzig ... wobei ich nicht hoffe, dass es mal so einer wird. Irgendwie assoziiere ich damit Fallen und somit Drähte ... 
Daher schließe ich mich da René an. Lieber net zu publik machen ...

Happy Trails


----------



## jonnitapia (29. August 2008)

Aus Erzählungen von meinem "älteren" Freund war das eben früher vor ca 10-15 Jahren der Ho Chi Ming Pfad!!

Wo gehts da bitte "nach" dem Waldkindergarten weiter? ICh komm da immer raus ?!?! Brücke? etc?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zombiekiller (29. August 2008)

ich bin mit meinen Kollegen heute einen Trail gefahren, wo man links oberhalb des Leimbachtrail-Ende's rauskommt.

War sehr geil. Außer dass bei den Steilen stück, ein stein auf den weg liegt.

Ich werde am Sonntag gleich nochmal rauf


----------



## goshawk (29. August 2008)

War sehr geil. Außer dass bei den Steilen stück, ein stein auf den weg liegt.

Ich werde am Sonntag gleich nochmal rauf [/QUOTE]

Tach,

der Stein nach dem Steilstück ist ein alter Grenzstein, bitte nicht rausreisen, damit der Privatwaldbesitzer nicht dumm tut.
wenn man weiß das dort ein Stein rausschaut ist es nicht weiter störend, man kann trotzdem Vollgas runterblasen.

Bin am Sonntag auch unterwegs, gegen Nachmittag, vielleicht sehen wir uns.

so long rené


----------



## Lörr (29. August 2008)

bin am sonntag auch unterwegs, aber eher am LBT... vielleicht sieht man sich ja auch mal wieder


----------



## Zombiekiller (30. August 2008)

> Tach,
> 
> der Stein nach dem Steilstück ist ein alter Grenzstein, bitte nicht rausreisen, damit der Privatwaldbesitzer nicht dumm tut.
> wenn man weiß das dort ein Stein rausschaut ist es nicht weiter störend, man kann trotzdem Vollgas runterblasen.
> ...



OK danke für den hinweis 

Gestern haben wir uns teils "verlaufen" 

wir haben an der kreuzung auch einen roten Pfeil gesehn, also mal nachgefahren, und dann haben wir, "die mitte" des Trails gefunden 

Dann sind wir den Trail entlang hoch. war zwar etwas gefährlich, aber zum glück war kein anderer unterwegs.

Wieviel weiter nach oben muss man nach dieser kreuzung? wir haben von Hepbach nach oben geschoben.

achja: klasse arbeit vo euch. Der trail macht wirklich sau Spaß


----------



## Jierdan (30. August 2008)

werd mir das Gebiet heute mal anschauen, klingt ja alles vielversprechend was man hier liest, vielleicht läuft (fährt) man sich ja übern weg


----------



## Zombiekiller (2. September 2008)

Wie Matschig wird es heut auf dem "Hepbach-Trail" sein?

wir wollten heut wieder hoch


----------



## jonnitapia (2. September 2008)

Geht! Oben/Mitte i.O,
unterer Teil matschig!

Du meinst den Ho Chi Ming ^^


----------



## Zombiekiller (2. September 2008)

Goshawk. Wo ist die Brücke, in deinem Album? Auch auf dem Ho chi ming? bzw. Hepbachtrail 

Jonni, du warst gestern auch oben 

glaube ich. mit deinem Grünen Trikot.

Gestern wars schlimm, aber wie ists heute?

bin 2 mal aus der Kurve geflogen xD


----------



## jonnitapia (2. September 2008)

Jap gegen 18 Uhr! Warst du einer der zwei Dirtbiker?


----------



## Zombiekiller (2. September 2008)

Genau

sind heut wieder oben um halb drei fahren wir los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goshawk (2. September 2008)

@zombiekiller: jau die Brücke ist ganz unten-(tiefer gehts nicht)fast am Ende des Trails. Ansonsten wenn "jonnitapia" triffst fahr mit ihn ne Runde, ich glaub er weiß inzwischen wo die Brücke ist. -(mal gespannt wie lange sie noch hält, wenn fast jeden Tag drübergebügelt wird, scheint ne Verstärkung notwendig zu sein. Nur wann mach ich das??).

Da i daddy bin und nebenher noch Kohlen anschaffen muß han i eher am Weekend zeit zum riden, ich würde nähmlich mal gerne ein paar von euch Jungs persönlich kennen lernen. Da könnte auch besser Klarheit geschaffen werden über Trailinstandhaltung/pflege.
Aber in einem muß ich eigentlich allen zustimmen - (ohne mich selber zu loben, den Selbstlob stink ganz gewaltig) - der Trail ist saugeil. Am Sonntag waren wir zu 5. unterwegs und sind alle Trails am Gehrenberg die Richtung Bodensee gehen runtergefetzt, zum Schluß den neuen Trail.
Das war "DIE" Krönung - einfach nur schön, - ( ist schwierig in Worte zu fassen).

so long rené


----------



## GehroStefan (2. September 2008)

Ich muss glaub mein Rennrad wieder an die Wand hängen und mein MTB wieder fit machen, ist der Trail mit nem CC-Fully fahrbahr?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (2. September 2008)

Also nur mal so zum Verständnis: Der Ho Chi Ming Pfad endet doch auf dem Schotterweg Richtung Hepach? In der Nähe des gelben (Wohn)hängers?!?

Weil wenn man von dort den Trail zurückläuft, gabelt sich der Weg gleich zu Begin. Rechts gehts den Ho Chi Ming Pfad rauf (wenn es denn der ist), und links gehts weiter zu diesem Bach und dem krassen Steilstück mit dem Grenzstein.

ist das so korrekt?

*klugscheiß an*
Übringens, wenn der Name des Trails ein Anlehnung an den Namensvetter in Vietnam sein soll, der hieß(heißt) Ho Chi Min*h* Pfad. Nur mal so angemerkt.
*klugscheiß aus*


----------



## goshawk (2. September 2008)

@gehrostefan: Klar kannste da mit dem CC-Bike fahren.

@Allgemein:
Wir würden es überaus begrüßen wenn die Leute die den Trail befahren auch die Birne einschalten würden. Z.B. an den Steilstücken nicht mit blockiertem Hinterad runtereiern. Warum kann sich wohl jeder selbst beantworten. Die Leute die meinen im oberen Teil den Anlieger fahren zu müssen, sollten daran denken was für schweinearbeit das ist den zu bauen. Eine instandhaltung ist wenig/nicht möglich wenn ein haufen "Möchtegerntrailfahrer" in zerfahren weil sie nicht in der Lage sind einen Anlieger gescheit zu durchfahren, oder meinen ihn zu befahren müssen obwohl er übel nass ist. Schaut ihn euch mal an!!!!!!!!!!! Vielleicht versteht ihr dann was ich meine.

@freeman
Du hast rechts hoch den neuen Chinesen-Trail, richtig!


----------



## goshawk (13. September 2008)

Tach Leute,

war heut mal wieder aufm Chinesen Trail, zu Fuß natürlich bei dem Sauwetter.
Da sind wohl wieder MX´ler hochgefräßt, hat die einer gesehen? Wie schon mal von bikingarni erwähnt, merkt euch die Nummer und zeigt die Säcke an. Wir bekommen es dann ab wenn die "Waldmännchen" die üble Fräßspuren sehen und meinen alle aus dem Wald sperren zu müssen - (die MX´ler würden trotzdem fahren, wie willst die einfangen, außer durch Bilder oder Anzeige??)
Da ist mir noch aufgefallen das in der Mitte des Trails, dort bei dem Grat/Graben jemand vom Grat runter durch denn Graben und im Gegenhang wieder hoch oben dann ein Stück entlang und dann wieder runter auf den Trail ne neue Line angelegt hat.
Wer war das? Wem darf man dafür nen Orden an die Brust heften??
Hat man sich eigentlich schon auf nen Trailnamen geeinigt. Leicht zu merken und dennoch pfiffig - mein Vorschlag: Monkey-Trail / Boogie-Trail?

so long rené


----------



## Freeman_1982 (14. September 2008)

Bin das letzte Mal am Dienstag dort gefahren. Die MX Spuren warn frisch, gesehen oder gehört hab ich aber keinen.

Der neue Abschnitt ist mir bei Fahren nicht aufgefallen. Werde mal drauf achten, sollte dieses besch***** Wetter endlich ein Ende finden.

bzgl. Name find ich ja Ho Chi Minh Pfad ziemlich gut. Aber Geschmacksache.


----------



## wildcat_1968 (16. September 2008)

ich war am Sonntag am Gehrenberg unterwegs (eher CC-mässig) und habe zwei MX-Fahrer gesehen. Ich kam den Forstweg vom Vogelsang hoch und dachte zuerst "wer arbeitet da mit der Kettensäge am Sonntag", weiter oben wo der Matschtrail Richtung Waldkindergarten rechts weggeht kamen dann aber zwei MX-ler aus dem Wald (ein Viertakter, ein Zweitakter). Als sie mich gesehen haben, haben sie angehalten und sich still verhalten, vermutlich damit ich ihre Nummernschilder nicht sehen kann.
Ich bin dann auf dem Forstweg weitergefahren und die MX-ler den steilen Abkürzungstrail hoch. Es waren überall frische Fahrspuren zu sehen und ich hoffe ich kann beim nächsten Mal die Nummernschilder erkennen, dann sind die Typen dran.


----------



## jonnitapia (16. September 2008)

Haben die überhaupt Nummernschilder dran? Die wären ja saudoof wenn sie da mit Kennzeichen rumfahren würden


----------



## wildcat_1968 (16. September 2008)

naja, irgendwie müssen die ja über das öffentliche Straßennetz in den Wald kommen und es ist auch ziemlich gefährlich ohne Nummernschild auf der Straße zu fahren, die Polizei mag das auch nicht.
Natürlich kann es ein, dass die MXler bevor sie durch den Wald pflügen ihre Nummernschilder abmachen. Wer aber so behämmert ist mit einem MX-Bike am Gehrenberg rumzugurken, der ist vielleicht auch blöd genug mit Nummernschild zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikingarni (16. September 2008)

ICh gehe zur Zeit wieder öfters joggen am Gehrenberg, dabei laufe ich auch mal Trails ab, und zur Zeit auch alte, nicht mehr nutzbare Trails. Es finden sich auch dort MX-Spuren. Ich habe auf dem Bike die Jungs schon gesehen, aber ich hab nicht schnell genug die Knipse aus dem Rucksack gekriegt. Meist fahren die aber tatsächlich ohne NUmmernschild rum.

Das ist katastrophal, ich wüsste nicht was man tun kann. Ich werde mal Richtung Stadtförster die Fühler ausstrecken.

Vor ca. 2 Wochen noch bei schönem Wetter kam mir am Gehrenberg auf einem Forstweg ein gewerblicher Quadvermieter mit Kundschaft auf mehreren Quads entgegen. Das ist Wahnsinn, aber Kontrollen, Zeitungsartikel scheint es nicht zu geben bzw. sind schwer glaubwürdig rüberzubringen.

mfg Arni


----------



## goshawk (16. September 2008)

tachen,

also wie ich mitbekommen habe, sind das ein paar Halbstarke. Die sind auch in den Wäldern um Bermatingen und Grünwangen sowie Rogenbeuren/Urnau unterwegs. Meine Vermutung ist, dass die da irgendwo dawischen wohnen. Über Feldwege sind die ruckzug im Wald und wieder verschwunden. Die MX-Maschienen stehen in ner Scheune rum, wo es eh keinem aufällt.
Mein Tipp: Wer Beziehungen zu nem Jäger oder Polezist hat kann dem mal klar machen das es nichts bringt bei schönem Wetter unter der Woche im Wald streife zu fahren. 
Es ist überaus sehr auffällig das die Jungs meist am Wochenende und immer bei Sauwetter bzw wenn alles matschig ist - (und somit kaum die Gefahr besteht jemand im Wald zu treffen)- unterwegs sind.
Jetzt im Herbst und zum Winter hin werden ihre "Ausflüge" bestimmt zunehmen.
Wenn  wir uns die Mühe machen und diese Typen unseren sogenannten "Feinden" - (Jäger, Rotsocken, Supergrüne.....) - liefern, werden sie in Zukunft bestimmt etwas lockerer sein - das ist mehr Wert als super Trails und dauernd zoff.

mfg rené


----------



## Freeman_1982 (23. November 2008)

Wer heute nicht am Berg war hat verpasst... Menschenmassen, die faul wie Stroh mit dem Auto auf dem Berch unterwegs waren. Echt hart. Man sah den Wald vor Autos und Menschen nicht.

Am Rand... Leimbach Trail war saugut fahrbar. 

ride on


----------



## AddOn2U (24. November 2008)

Ich war am Samstag am Berg. Und es war herrlich ... ich hab während der ganzen Zeit nur einen einzigen Fussgänger getroffen. Und der hat ziemlich verwundert dreingeschaut.
Wahrscheinlich hatte er bei dem Wetter nicht mit nem Radler gerechnet


----------



## Freeman_1982 (24. November 2008)

Jepp, die haben bei mir auch alle ziemlich komisch geschaut. Aber ich war ja wohl nicht allein unterwegs... hab auch noch 3 andere Biker getroffen. Nur auf den Trails war ich allein unterwegs. Mhhh... Jetzt ist wieder Schlamm angesagt. Schade. 

Der Schnee war echt traumhaft.


----------



## AddOn2U (3. Dezember 2008)

Zwar a bissele spät, aber hier das versprochene Posting für die zwei Jungs, mit denen ich mich letzten Samstag (29.11.2008) oberhalb von Laimbach so nett unterhalten hab. Einer von Euch hatte als Nick hier was mit "fish". Leider hab ich vergessen, nach Euren Namen zu fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonnitapia (3. Dezember 2008)

Man das heisst L*E*IMBACH.


----------



## AddOn2U (5. Dezember 2008)

Oh, Antschuldigung


----------



## Freeman_1982 (30. Dezember 2008)

Tach,
Friedrichshafen: -5°C

Ho Chi Ming Pfad gut fahrbar.

Leimbach gut fahrbar, im unteren Abschnitt kurz vor dem Schotterweg im Steilstück liegt ein Baum quer, kurz vor Leimbach dann nochmal 2.

Die gefrorenden Spurrillen nerven übelst.


----------



## jonnitapia (30. Dezember 2008)

Jo ist zur Zeit recht geil zum fahren - standesgemässe Bereifung ist da natürlich Pflicht!

Zur Zeit sind ziemlich viele Holzfäller am arbeiten, darum die ganzen Bäume, wobei die unteren 2 in Leimbach glaub ich vom Sturm vor 2-3 Tagen sind!

Anlieger am Ho Chi Mingh komplett am Arsch da dort viele Traktoren lang fahren! War die letzten Tage jeden Tag oben!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (30. Dezember 2008)

Ja die Waldarbeiter haben stellenweise echt krass ihre Spuren hinterlassen.

Hab auch einige am Leimbachtrail gesehen, haben mich aber in Ruhe gelassen. Ich fahr mit Big Betties, damit ist auch bei Schnee und Eis alles gut fahrbar. Wenn bloß diese Spurrillen nicht wären.

Morgen fahr ich denk ich auch wieder.


----------



## goshawk (30. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Jungs,


jau der Boden ist super zum brettern, war leider nur zu Fuß auf dem Chinesen-Trail, mal checken was Wetter und Waldarbeiter alles angestellt haben. 
Soweit sieht es ja gut aus, bis auf den Anlieger oben. Da der aber sowieso total zerfahren war gibst nun endlich nen Grund dat Ding neu anzulegen  -(ich hoff ja inständig das keiner versucht den Anlieger halblebig zu reparieren, es wäre besser wenn wir uns gemeinsam verabreden und den Anlieger ruckzuck und sauber aufbauen...dann lernen wir uns alle auch mal gescheid kennen(danach können wir ja einen "saufen" gehen))-

Hmmm....wegen den Spurrillen hät ich noch ein Anliegen: Bitte verzichtete aufs Trailbrettern wenn alles bazmäßig matschig ist. Mir gehts nicht um euch oder um die Bikes, sondern um den Trail. Ihr wisst doch alle genau wie obertüchtig die Bikehasser, Möchtegernwaldschützer und die konservative Schlauberger sind. 
Also und wenn der Trail voll zerfahren ist dann......denn Rest kennt ihr ja selbst.

So genug gelabert und nun ein Rückblick an den Gehrenberg:
Wir hatten ein tolles Jahr 2008 auf den Trail, zwar mußte der Leimbach einige Federn lassen, doch der neue Trail ist noch nicht zu toppen. Erfreulich ist auch das, soweit ich weiß, keine ernsthaften Unfälle passiert sind.......das lässt für 2009 hoffen..

Ich wünsche euch für 2009 Gesundheit, Glück und ein Arsch voll Grip unter den Stollen.........let's rock the trails 2009......


----------



## Freeman_1982 (31. Dezember 2008)

Am Leimbach Trail haben wir von Gestern auf Heute wieder einen kleinen Hüpfer durch die Forstarbeiter verloren. ;(

Ist der im Bereich des Hochsitzes nach dem Steilstück.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (1. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute,

wünsch euch allen eine frohes neues Jahr und eine tolle Saison 2009.

Heut Morgen habt ihr was verpasst: unberührter Neuschee und klasse Sonnenaufgang. Hammer. Sind dann Leimbach runter.

Sers


----------



## slayer80 (6. Januar 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Am Leimbach Trail haben wir von Gestern auf Heute wieder einen kleinen Hüpfer durch die Forstarbeiter verloren. ;(
> 
> Ist der im Bereich des Hochsitzes nach dem Steilstück.



Du meinst den kleinen Stepdown, der da in den Hang etwa in der Mitte des Leimbachtrails geht? Gibt's nemme? Oder einen der Hüpfer danach? (Matschlochkicker bzw. daneben)


----------



## Freeman_1982 (6. Januar 2009)

ich glaube es war der "matschlochkicker"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gehrenbiker (7. Januar 2009)

Servus zusammen,

bin auf der Suche nach Leuten, die Lust auf ne gemütliche Feier-Abend-Runde haben. Ein, zwei mal den Berg hoch und dann abwärts rocken!!!
Am Wochenende auch gerne ne größere Tour oder so. 
Fahre seit über 10 Jahren am MonteGero, kenn mich also scho gut aus!
Wer Lust hat nicht mehr alleine zu fahren, einfach hier melden.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (7. Januar 2009)

So lang es gefroren ist, gern. Heute?  könnt so gegen 16Uhr in Hepach sein.

Bin aber besonders bergauf nicht so der Held. 

Am WE fahr ich vermutlich am Samstag so gegen 11Uhr?!?


----------



## gehrenbiker (7. Januar 2009)

16.00 Uhr ist fast ein bissle zu spät für die Jahreszeit.
Aber wenns bei dir nicht früher geht, dann um 16.00 Uhr.
Wo?
Am Samstag geht bei mir auch, wenns Wetter mitmacht!!!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (7. Januar 2009)

Also dann 16Uhr. Heppach, der Bauernhof (stehen oft Milch LKWs) an der Straße nach Ravensburg (Nähe Unterführung).


----------



## goshawk (7. Januar 2009)

Frohes Neues,


komm gerade vom Gehrenberg. Man ist das ge.. auf dem Chinesen Trail, durch den fast neuen Schnee und keine Sau die nervt.

Das tat mal wieder richtig gut ......hmmm und jetz nen dicken Glühwein.

Wegen Samstag...schade das i net mit kann, aber wenn dann kann ich nur am Nachmittag...

.....fröhliches zittern bei der Abfahrt....


----------



## Lörr (7. Januar 2009)

ich bin warscheinlich samstag oder sonntag auch wieder am berg, aber früher, so zwischen 11 und 14 uhr . Hat da noch irgendwer Zeit?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (7. Januar 2009)

mhhh... zeit sollten wir wohl sehr kurzfristig ausmachen. Ma gucken.


----------



## goshawk (7. Januar 2009)

@Freeman:
also wegen biken am samstag....
ich könnte so um 14.00 in Leimbach sein, -(berghoch bin ich inzwischen ne Schnecke, Winterpause läßt grüßen).

Entweder wir phonen am Samstagmittag kurzfristig oder schicken ne E-mail.
E-mail oder phonenumber gibts bei Zustimmung per PM.

mfg rené


----------



## Freeman_1982 (7. Januar 2009)

Moin,

also das mit Samstag ist somit Zementiert. 14Uhr in Leimbach. (Voraussetzung das Wetter passt).
Bergauf kann mich wohl niemand schlagen. Im Schleichen, mein ich... 

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lörr (7. Januar 2009)

doch, ich


----------



## goshawk (7. Januar 2009)

@freeman:
also Leimbach is ja net groß, aber nen punkt wo wir uns treffen sollte trotzdem vorhanden sein. Ich komme aus Bermatingen und wäre um 14.00 an der Stelle wo der Leimbachtrail in der Wohnsiedlung endet-(kl. Brücke)--ok?
------------

@lörr:
wir können ja mal den Spieß umdrehen und ein Wettbewerb veranstalten wer am besten den "berghochkriecht"



bis dene.....


----------



## Lörr (7. Januar 2009)

also samstag 14 uhr? mal sehen, vielleicht komm ich auch mit.

also das mit dem wer am langsamsten oben ist klingt auch nicht übel


----------



## Freeman_1982 (7. Januar 2009)

joa... ich weiß ja nicht wo ihr denn so überlicherweise hochfahrt, aber ich bevorzuge immernoch den Anstieg in Heppach.

ham uns heute in Heppach getroffen, alle beteiligten konnten damit was anfangen:
Heppach, der Bauernhof (stehen oft Milch LKWs) an der Straße nach Ravensburg (Nähe Unterführung).

Wie ist der Vorschlag?


----------



## Lörr (7. Januar 2009)

Ich glaub das ist für Goshawk und mich ein wenig unpraktisch, wir beide kommen aus richtung Salem also müssten wir erstmal durch Markdorf und Leimbach nach Heppach fahren.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (7. Januar 2009)

Dann also Leimbach. Da wo man auf die Hauptstraße stößt. In der Nähe des "Luxus" Autohauses 

Dann könnt ihr mir mal den Weg von dort hoch zum Trail zeigen. Den bin ich noch nie hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gehrenbiker (10. Januar 2009)

Bin heute mit von der Partie.
Bis 14.00 - Leimbach.
PS: Der Trail nach Urnau ist bei den heutigen Wetterbedingungen auch nicht schlecht. 
Er hat zwar keine Kicker und so aber dafür Singletrailfeeling. 
Jemand Lust drauf?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (10. Januar 2009)

so bin auch definitiv um 14Uhr am Start.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (16. Januar 2009)

Diese WE wird def. nix. Ich fühl mich, als wär ich halb-tot.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (1. Februar 2009)

War heut mal wieder am Berg unterwegs. Leider musste ich recht schnell feststellen, dass ALLE Schotterwege mit einer zarten Eisschicht belegt sind, um die sich jede Schlittschuh-Halle reißen würde. Es ist abartig glatt und umfahren kann mans nicht. Ich hab recht schnell aufgegeben, bin dann den Chinesentrail rauf gefahren und dort auch wieder runter. War sehr gut fahrbar.

Also wers wagen möchte sollte mit Spikes fahrn, ansonsten Trails rauf schieben oder Straße rauf.

Man sieht sich.


----------



## Schafschubser (1. Februar 2009)

Servus zusammen!

Ich bin grade neu hier! (Im Forum, wie am Gehrenberg...)
Seit dem letzten Sommer fahre ich MTB, bin also Fahrtechnisch noch ne ziemliche Niete aber sonst für jeden Spaß zu haben!

Den Leimbach-Trail hab ich schon gefunden (rockt tierisch!  )
Wo finde ich denn den Chinesen-Trail? 
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal für nen gemütlichen Feierabend-Ritt!

Grüße!
Jan


----------



## McFly7 (3. Februar 2009)

hi alle zusammen,
bin jetzt seit einem monat in friedrichshafen und hab langsam echt mal wieder lust auf nen paar richtig gute trails. nur find ich hier nichts ordentliches.. 
jetzt hoff ich, dass mich jemand an die hand nehmen kann und mir nen paar mittelmäßig anspruchsvolle strecken zeigt...
danke im vorraus!

gruss dave


----------



## Freeman_1982 (3. Februar 2009)

moin

hatte heut eine super HT-Session mitm jonnitapia. Thx.

Sind jeweils allein Chinesen Trail runter, dann gemeinsam Laimbach. War echt klasse.
@McFly7: wie siehts morgen bei dir aus? Ich fahr morgen vermutlich gegen 12Uhr.


----------



## McFly7 (3. Februar 2009)

währ schon cool, hab aber morgen und donnerstag lange uni...
wie siehts denn aus mit freitag?? da hab ich so ab 14 uhr zeit...?


----------



## slayer80 (5. Februar 2009)

Sers,
ist jemand von Euch am Samstag Morgen am Berg?
Kenne leider den Chinesetrail nicht (bin vor 2 Jahren weg gezogen.... schnief).
Gruß Matse


----------



## Freeman_1982 (5. Februar 2009)

Es wird mit 95% Wahrscheinlichkeit pissen. Also ich damit nicht! Hab die Woche genug vom Saubermachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goshawk (7. Februar 2009)

so ein mist, es hat heute doch nicht geregnet, -na toll...
mal schauen vielleicht treff i morga einen,... bin vorraussichtlich unterwegs um Chinesen-Trail checken bzw flicken u. erweitern......


----------



## Freeman_1982 (7. Februar 2009)

echt... bei uns ists nass. Aber toll, wenns am Berg trocken geblieben ist. 

Aber ich gebs zu: es hätt schlimmer kommen können.


----------



## mcfatvogi (9. Februar 2009)

sersn.

würden uns heute gern mal die gehrenberg-trails anschauen. kommen aus rav und wissen nicht wirklich wohin. kann uns jemand mit wegbeschreibung bzw. koordinaten weiterhelfen?

werden so um 15:30 uhr am start sein. wer hat lust?

sebi


----------



## Freeman_1982 (9. Februar 2009)

Lust ja, aber keine Zeit. Ich meld mich hiermit mal für die nächsten 5 Wochen ab. 
Dann sollte auch mein neues Arbeitsgerät eingetroffen sein und der Spaß kann weitergehen.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (20. Februar 2009)

servus

hab mal en paar seiten durchgelesen und bin echt begeistert. bis jetzt bin ich nur mit meinem hardtail den Leimbach-Trail gefahren. hab mit jetzt en fully zugelegt weil das rüttelt mir zu sehr  und wollte mal andere trails ausprobieren. den auf em Leimbach-Trail steht ja fast garnix mehr. würdet ihr mir en paar trails verraten ??? mach auch wirklich nix kaputt. hoffe auf postivie antworten

Viele Grüße

Tim


----------



## goshawk (21. Februar 2009)

greez Tim,

das mit den anderen Trails würde schon gehen, aber da ist momentan nicht wirklich das richtige Wetter dazu.

Wir können schon mal zusammen biken gehen, bin aus Bermatingen und lieg somit auf deinem Weg nach Markdorf...

rené


----------



## MTB-Timmel (21. Februar 2009)

mein Rad kommt auch erst voraussichtlich am 16.März ... bis dahin dürfte das wetter dann endlich mal gut sein ... ich komme aus Mittelstenweiler - das kaff direkt neben Bermatingen


----------



## daschwob (23. Februar 2009)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> mein Rad kommt auch erst voraussichtlich am 16.März ... bis dahin dürfte das wetter dann endlich mal gut sein ... ich komme aus Mittelstenweiler - das kaff direkt neben Bermatingen



hehe, noch son optimist! ´n Kollege von mir ist auch fest davon
überzeugt, dass sein Torque mitte März vor der Türe steht,
mal abwarten


----------



## MTB-Timmel (23. Februar 2009)

also bis jetzt bin ich noch ganz optimistisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gehrenbiker (28. Februar 2009)

Servus ihr Freireiter,
war heute nach langem mal wieder am Gehrenberg unterwegs. 
Kann nur sagen war richtig krass. Bin kaum hochgekommen. Lag nämlich noch massig Schnee auf dem Weg. Bergab wars dafür richtig geil!!! 
Kaum Kontrolle übers Bike gehabt, aber egal. 
Es hat gerockt.


----------



## $tealth (1. März 2009)

gibts da eigtl trails die schön schnell sind? mit speedsprüngen?


----------



## bikingarni (1. März 2009)

Schön schnell hängt von dir ab. 10m Doubles wirst du aber nicht finden. Gibt ein paar kleine Hüpfer, aber schöne DHs. Bin nächstes WE daheim in Markdorf, meld dich bei Interesse.


----------



## $tealth (1. März 2009)

ich kanns vll. am Sonntag in Anspruch nehmen


----------



## Freeman_1982 (15. März 2009)

Tach, bin wieder am Start.

...wie sehen denn die Strecken aus? Schlammig oder gut fahrbar? Sind die Waldwege schneefrei?

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## wildcat_1968 (15. März 2009)

sieht leider noch schlimm aus. Im Wald liegt noch richtig Schnee, auch auf den Wegen.
Dort wo kein Schnee mehr liegt, ist es super-nass und schlammig.
Ich bin gestern mal kurz zum gucken hochgefahren und habe gleich wieder umgedreht.
Würde sagen min. 1 Woche plus-Grade und kein Schneefall mehr, dann können wir's
wieder probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (15. März 2009)

laut wettervorhersage steht uns genau das bevor. möglicherweise könn mer dann nächstes we ma wieder losziehen. Juhuuuu


----------



## ARES3001 (15. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich studiere in Ravensburg und war bereits zweimal auf dem Leimbach trail, haben letztes mal auch versucht unten kurz vor der Brücke in die Wohnsiedludng ein bißchen provesorisch zu flicken um über die Baumstämme rüberzukommen. Nun meine Frage: Ich habe bisher keinen anderen ordentlichen Trail außer den Leimbacher gefunden. Gibts noch andere, evtl bessere Trails, mit etwas größeren kickern oder doubles? Was gibt der Chinesen Trail so her, und was finde ich da? Ist der Leimbachtrail der "freeridigste" oder gibts in der Gegend noch ne Steigerung?

Hat jemand evtl Morgen oder Mittwoch Lust mit mir n paar Runden zu drehen? Hab bisher keinen Beifahrer und will ungern allein fahren. Wir waren übrigens am Samstag das letzte mal und da waren die Bedingungen schon ganz gut fahrbar, dh. kein schnee auf dem Trail nach Leimbach, um Matsch in Grenzen.

grüße,
ares.


----------



## Lörr (15. März 2009)

also, Mittwoch würde s bei mir passen, ich kenn noch 2 weitere Trails da oben.

Wann hätteste denn Zeit? Ich wollte nämlich auch unbedingt mal wieder fahren, mein Rad ist schon viel zu lange sauber


----------



## goshawk (15. März 2009)

als am Leimbach stehen die meisten Sachen zum Springen, allerding ist er auch der Trail wo es schon am meisten Stunk gab:-...Stacheldraht und abriss vom "Feind" ..... und:-......hirnlose Aktionen, fett gefähliche Konstuktionen und Müll von Bikern......., dennoch wird der Leimbach im Sommer befahren wie eine Autobahn, da er in der Gegend DIE Abfahrt ist.

greez rené


----------



## ARES3001 (15. März 2009)

Ja die Abfahrt macht schon verdammt Laune, und diese echt bösen Stacheldrahtgeschichten hören sich ja auch echt unangenehm an. Also am Samstag sah der Trail auch so aus als hätte ganz Markdorf seine alten Weihnachtsbäume vor den Kickern entsorgt. Also das mit dem Stunk kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. Klar sollten biker wald nicht mit Müllhalden verwechseln und nicht gerade quer durch die pampa shredden, aber gilt das nicht überall?? Was ist denn das grundsätzliche Problem am Leimbachtrail? Die Bauten? Denn die sind ja jetzt nicht gerade übertrieben in Form und Größe oder? Kenn das aus Nürnberg und München in ganz anderen Dimensionen und dort spielt der Förster auch mit?.

@Lörr: Bezüglich Mittwoch: Mir wäre 12h ganz recht (+/- 1h, wies dir passt)
Wie alt seid ihr denn wenn ich fragen darf?

grüße aus ravensburg.


----------



## Lörr (15. März 2009)

hmmm 12+1 h klingt um ehrlich zu sein etwas knapp^^
Ich bin erst 15, hab daher Schule, mittwochs um 12 aus, muss mitm Bus nach Neufrach und dann nach Markdorf. Naja, ich hoff mal ich kann mich abholen lassen, mit Rad im Auto, so wär ich früher da und 13 Uhr könnte gehen.


----------



## ARES3001 (15. März 2009)

Ja ich muss grad auch noch mit nem Kumpel uhrzeitentechnisch verhandeln der evtl doch mitkommen will. ich meld mich wenns was festes gibt!
grüße,

ares.


----------



## goshawk (15. März 2009)

Die Strecke verläuft teils auf Stadtwald, teils auf privatem Wald....ergo musst erstmal alle an den Tisch bekommen....das hat bis heute noch nicht richtig funktioniert. Es sind zwar aus der Öffentlichkeit ein paar liberale Personen vorhanden, doch die meisten sind erzkonservativ und ebendiese gehen dann ein paar Amtsstuben höher und schwärzen die gemäßigten Kollegen an......
Ich denke es gibt da viele weitere Punkte.....angefangen von Biker die nen Sprung mal über nen Dachs/Fuchsbau machten, über alte mürrische Säcke die alles was neu und anderst ist verteufeln und anderen nichts gönnen......

was gerade steht, das steht; mal wird wieder was hingezimmert, mal wird wieder was zerstört....

der örtliche Bikeclub hat sich oft genung lächerlich gemacht und hat werder den Trail noch sich selbst im Griff.....

mit der Zeit lernt man damit umzugehen...


----------



## ARES3001 (16. März 2009)

Heya together.

ich glaub ich nutze das wetter und spring meine Karre und fahr an gehrenberg! denke bin so ab 13-14h da. wenn jemand lust hat sponntan mitzufahren kann er sich bei mir melden: Ares 01794853791

grüße,

ares.


----------



## daschwob (16. März 2009)

ARES3001 schrieb:


> Heya together.
> 
> ich glaub ich nutze das wetter und spring meine Karre und fahr an gehrenberg! denke bin so ab 13-14h da. wenn jemand lust hat sponntan mitzufahren kann er sich bei mir melden: Ares 01794853791
> 
> ...



äh ok, für Heute wohl schon zu spät aber generell:
fährst Du von Rav. aus zum Gehrenberg?
wenn ja, dann bin ich das nächste mal dabei!

greetz daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ARES3001 (16. März 2009)

Jo bin eben wieder zurück! ich fahr mitm auto von rv zum gehrenberg und hab zwei dachträger! werde wahrscheinlich mittwoch wieder fahren!


----------



## daschwob (16. März 2009)

ARES3001 schrieb:


> Jo bin eben wieder zurück! ich fahr mitm auto von rv zum gehrenberg und hab zwei dachträger! werde wahrscheinlich mittwoch wieder fahren!



ich hab auch ne karre (kombi), passen auch zwei
bikes rein.
wann willste denn los, ich muss halt buckeln!!


----------



## ARES3001 (16. März 2009)

eigentlich wolt ich schon gegen 13h, wie siehts denn bei dir aus, wann hast du denn feierabend


----------



## Lörr (16. März 2009)

also Mittwoch 13 uhr passt auch bei mir.


----------



## $tealth (16. März 2009)

müsst ihr alle nicht arbeiten?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (16. März 2009)

Sieht ganz danach aus.


----------



## ARES3001 (17. März 2009)

Sooo,

arbeiten, erst in 14 tagen, dann aber gleich auf dem vienna air king  !!!
Im moment bin nich noch student in klausurzeit und hab deswegen mal nen nachmittag oder so frei! Bin ab morgen mit nem kumpel ab ca. 12h in gehrenberg, wir parken in Leimbach "hinterer birken" wenn jemand lust hat einfah melden.

@Lurr: Ruf einfach ma an wenn du da bist: 01794853791

grüße,

ares.


----------



## Lörr (17. März 2009)

Gut, ich bin so zwischen 12 und 13 uhr am Gehrenberg.
Ich ruf einfach an wenn ich dann oben ( an der Stelle vor der Senke mit den Steinen drin ) bin.


----------



## ARES3001 (17. März 2009)

alles klar, ich freu mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lörr (17. März 2009)

hey, schönes Bild!
Ich glaub, morgen nehm ich mal wieder meine Digitalkamera mit... ist zwar nicht soo gut, aber immerhin etwas 
Ich fotografier nämlich auch recht gern...

PS: mich schreibt man mit ö^^


----------



## Robsen (17. März 2009)

Eh moment mal...ist das bild von heute? Da liegt ja noch schnee, bäh. ich dachte das thema sei soweit vorbei bei uns.


----------



## $tealth (17. März 2009)

kannste knickn..


----------



## Jochen_DC (17. März 2009)

arrrgh...an solche Bilder muss ich mich erstmal wieder gewöhnen...es fröstelt mich...


----------



## Lörr (17. März 2009)

also ich finds nicht schlimm dass da noch n bisschen Schnee ist, dürfte auch länger noch so bleiben. Aber der Schnee ist ja nicht tief, von daher stört er doch auch kaum.


----------



## ARES3001 (17. März 2009)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> arrrgh...an solche Bilder muss ich mich erstmal wieder gewöhnen...es fröstelt mich...



Jetzt is doch wieder alles braun und bei 10grad auch annehmbar in der temperierung! Was wilst du eigentlich für den Reduziersatz haben?

grüße,

ares.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ARES3001 (17. März 2009)

Lörr schrieb:


> also ich finds nicht schlimm dass da noch n bisschen Schnee ist, dürfte auch länger noch so bleiben. Aber der Schnee ist ja nicht tief, von daher stört er doch auch kaum.



Auf dem Leimbachtrail liegt definitiv kein Schnee mehr, zum beweis versuche ich seit ner halben Stunde mein erstes absolut misslungenes Helmkameravideo von Montag in diese blöde wörldweit web zu bekommen!!!  

kann sich nur um lichtjahre handeln


----------



## Lörr (17. März 2009)

uuuh, helmcameravideo, sowas will ich auch mal.... kannste die morgen mitbringen?^^


----------



## ARES3001 (17. März 2009)

auf dem video das ich hoffentlich gleich hier präsentieren kann um euch zu beweisen das kein schnee liegt  wird man ab der hälfte feststellen dass der Focus nicht mehr ganz da ist wo er sein sollte. das liegt an einem gebrochenem Stativkopf, hab heute einen neuen stabilerern bestellt, der wird aber sicher nicht bis morgen da sein, deswegen klappts morgen leider nicht mit der helmcam.


----------



## Lörr (17. März 2009)

schade, man könnte se zwar auch "kaputt" nutzen, aber ich glaub das hätte dann wenig Sinn...


----------



## Jochen_DC (17. März 2009)

hehe noch ein helmcamfreak...werd die videos von socal erst nä. we einstellen aber soviel kann ich schonmal sagen...geilste aufnahmen am start 

was würdest denn freiwillig bieten für den reduziersatz ? bin denke ich da recht kompromißbereit

10 grad angenehm...ich muss mich wohl echt wieder umstellen...25 grad sind eben nicht usual in germany


----------



## ARES3001 (17. März 2009)

Sind 30â¬ schon weit weg von der Grenze zur unverschÃ¤mtheit ??? 
Wie 25grad, wo treibst du dich denn sonst so rum???


----------



## Jochen_DC (17. März 2009)

uihh war grad vor der tür...sind denke ich schon wieder 30 grad...na was soll ich sagen es ist 14.10 , iich sitze hier 900 meter vom Hauptquartier von Troy Lee Designs in Corona, Californien  und versuche meine Erkältung zu bekämpfen damit ich morgen wieder die trails rocken kann


----------



## ARES3001 (17. März 2009)

WAWAWAAAS, wieso das den alter???? als ich das letzte mal was von dir gelesen habe gings um kickach und nessenreben?!?!


----------



## ARES3001 (17. März 2009)

dann komm ich ja mit den 30â¬ knapp Ã¼ber die portodeckung des steuersatzes?!


----------



## Jochen_DC (17. März 2009)

:->>> jo kann man so sagen...wobei der steuersatz in weingarten liegt...am Samstag bin ich auch wieder in Piss-Germany ((...3 Wochen California Dreaming sind dann leider auch schon wieder over...kostet der steuersatz keine 220 öre mehr ? :0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ARES3001 (17. März 2009)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> :->>> jo kann man so sagen...wobei der steuersatz in weingarten liegt...am Samstag bin ich auch wieder in Piss-Germany ((...3 Wochen California Dreaming sind dann leider auch schon wieder over...kostet der steuersatz keine 220 öre mehr ? :0


oh tut mir leid, hab keine ahnung von dem preis gehabt, such eigentlich nur irgendeinen 1,5->1 1/8. Dann ist der wohl nix für mich armen studenten.


----------



## Jochen_DC (17. März 2009)

chris king 1.5 is lieder der mit abstand teuerste  sorry about that fact...


----------



## ARES3001 (17. März 2009)

Jojo das hab ich mir fast gedacht, zur strafe hier ein richtig schlechtes helmvideo:

<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HYzYfvGc_V4&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HYzYfvGc_V4&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## ARES3001 (17. März 2009)

kann mir mal jemand sagen wie ich videos poste?
<table class="tborder" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1" border="0" width="400" style="margin:10px 0">
<thead>
	<tr>
		<td class="tcat" colspan="2" style="text-align:center">
			<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Goieis6p0E" title="Click to view this video on youtube" target="_blank">6Goieis6p0E</a>
		</td>
	</tr>
</thead>
<tr>
<td>
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6Goieis6p0E"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6Goieis6p0E" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
</td>
</tr>
</table>


----------



## Lörr (17. März 2009)

poste doch einfach den Link zu dem entsprechenden Video... wo hastes denn hochgeladen, hier ins Videoalbum?


----------



## ARES3001 (17. März 2009)

ich würd das video gerne im post haben, video ist bei youtube geuppt.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (17. März 2009)

hier war mal ein Beispiel gepostet... hat sich jetzt erledigt.


----------



## Lörr (17. März 2009)

Da gabs irgendeine Funktion im Forum, allerdings hab ich die vergessen bzw noch nie kappiert 

Pack doch vorerst den Link rein


----------



## Freeman_1982 (17. März 2009)

du kopierst den link der Youtube Seite, dann kopierst du den in den Post... markierst den Bereich und klickst auf das "Link" Symbol. Hier gibtst du den Link nochmal ein. Fertig. 

gute nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ARES3001 (17. März 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYzYfvGc_V4"]YouTube - Erster absolut misslungener Helmcam-Versuch Gehrenberg[/ame]


----------



## Lörr (17. März 2009)

komisch,. wenn man s hier angucken will meints das Video gäbs nicht, wenn man auf den link klickt gehts... 

aber: sieht doch recht gut aus da oben, ich hätts mir kaputter und matschiger vorgestellt...
Ares: haste eigendlich ne Digitalkamera? Ich find meine grade net


----------



## 2und4zig (17. März 2009)

Du meinst meine 
Mal abgesehen davon, dass es plötzlich in die Pampa filmt ist das Video doch ganz passabel.


----------



## Lörr (17. März 2009)

na gut, dann umschreibe ich die Digitalkamera ab jetzt mit den Worten "die Digitalkamera, welche ich immer um Fotos zu machen benutze"  so besser?


----------



## 2und4zig (17. März 2009)

Du hast ja komische Ideen... 
Also dann wünsch ich dir und ARES mal viel Spaß morgen!


----------



## ARES3001 (17. März 2009)

jop hab ne cam, nehm ich mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (17. März 2009)

was verwendest du da eigentlich als helmcam ? in der mitte merkt man dass das stativ abknickt  aber boden sieht erträglich aus


----------



## bikingarni (17. März 2009)

Werde wohl Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag am Berg verbringen. Bei Interesse melden.
Achso: 30 sind ein wenig "knapp" für nen King...


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. März 2009)

sonntag würd ich mich evt. anschliessen...je nach jetlag ;-)


----------



## Freeman_1982 (18. März 2009)

Moin, das Video könnte ziemlich cool werden. Wär toll wenn ihr das wiederholt und die ganze Strecke drauf bannen könntet.


----------



## ARES3001 (18. März 2009)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> was verwendest du da eigentlich als helmcam ? in der mitte merkt man dass das stativ abknickt  aber boden sieht erträglich aus


 Hi, ich verwende meinen Fullface Helm mit nem üblichem Stativkopf drauf. Darauf ist eine Lumix LX2 die mit 30FPS und irgendwas mit 880x679 (16:9) aufnimmt. Der Satitvkopf den ich bisher drauf hatte war chinamüll. Hab mir nun einen ordentlichen bestellt.

grüße,

ares.


----------



## daschwob (18. März 2009)

ARES3001 schrieb:


> eigentlich wolt ich schon gegen 13h, wie siehts denn bei dir aus, wann hast du denn feierabend



heyhey,
also Heute biken fällt bei mir leider flach,
bin seid gestern krank, und das bei diesem geilen
Wetter verdammt.
Ich kann schon auch mal füher Feierabend machen,
aber in der Regel schaff ich so bis 16.00-17.00h.
Wenns jetzt dann wieder länger hell ist, ist das ja auch
kein Problem mehr.
Nächste Woche bin ich wieder bikebereit
greeeetz daniel


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. März 2009)

wann iss denn in deutshcland die zeitumstellung ?

die kamera scheint was zu taugen ares...bin schon auf weitere videos gespannt


----------



## $tealth (18. März 2009)

am übernächsten Wochenende!


> Sonntag den 29.03.2009 um 2:00 Uhr.
> 
> Die Uhr wird dann um 1 Stunde vorgestellt, "die Nacht ist also 1 Stunde kürzer". Dabei findet der Wechsel von der Winterzeit ( Normalzeit ) in die Sommerzeit statt.


----------



## Lörr (19. März 2009)

Also ich war jetzt ja am Mittwoch oben am Gehrenberg und muss sagen: der Trail ist eigendlich noch recht gut in Schuss, gegen Ende vom unteren Teil und kurz bevor man auf den Forstweg kommt (oberer Teil, die meist trockene, wurzlige stelle) liegen n paar Bäume auf dem weg, wobei man die meisten davon ohne absteigen überwinden kann.
Der Untergrund war auch recht gut, zwar nicht Knochentrocken aber auch nicht zuuu nass.
Vielleicht hab ich Sonntag auch Zeit um n paar Runden zu drehen.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (19. März 2009)

ich mach mich jetzt hübsch und geh ne Runde mitm HT düsen.



So bin zurück und völlig am A*****.

hab den Chinesentrail rauf geschoben. Da lag jede Menge Gehölz größeren Kalibers. _Man beachte die Vergangenheitsform dieses Satzes._ *g*
Runterdüsen geht schon wieder ganz gut, ist absolut fahrbar und nur eine kleine Schlammpassage. Der oberste Teil ist halt durch die Waldfahrzeuge zerstört aber der Rest ist Tip-Top. Anschließend bin ich noch den Schotterweg hoch zum Aussichtsturm und von dort Leimbach runter. Der 1. Teil ist unfahrbar mit teilweise gefrorenem tiefem Schnee und zig schwer zu überwindenden umgestürzten Bäumen. Der Trail selber ist ok, aber nicht der Hit. Jemand hat da wo der Drop meines Profilbildes stand nen neuen kleinen Kicker hingezimmert. Ganz unten ists relativ schlammig, so ist der Hüpfer nach der langen schnellen Passage wegen Schlamm faktisch nicht zu erreichen.
Hab mir erlaubt Überfahrt des Rinnsals kurz vor Ortseingang Leimbach mit einem Stück Baumhälfte zu "verstärken" *g*.

Generell kann ich nur davon abraten über Heppach den Schotterweg rauf zufahren um zum Leimbachtrail zu kommen. Schiebt lieber den Trail hoch, das ist einfacher.

Jetzt brauch ich nen Bier.

Man sieht sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (21. März 2009)

So wie wiehts denn aus? 
Geht am Sonntag was?
Ich hätte Zeit, Lust und Auto


----------



## Lörr (21. März 2009)

Also ich bin vielleicht mit am Start, bin mir aber noch nicht ganz sicher.
Wann wärste denn oben?


----------



## $tealth (21. März 2009)

weis nedde..so um 14:00 ?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (27. März 2009)

Was ein bescheidenes Wetter.

@$tealth: wo hastn dein Demo gekauft? In Tettnang?


----------



## daschwob (27. März 2009)

ja voll ätzend!!

wollte eigtl. am WE auch mal wieder an Gehrenberg,
aber wenn das so weiter pisst, wirds glaub nix!!

ach und n kollege von mir wartet auch auf sein Torque!


----------



## $tealth (27. März 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Was ein bescheidenes Wetter.
> 
> @$tealth: wo hastn dein Demo gekauft? In Tettnang?



nein in Horsham, England


----------



## Robsen (5. April 2009)

Moin,

kann mir einer von euch mal kurz sagen wie das Wetter bei euch grad ist? Regnets auch wie in RV oder ist es in Markdorf besser?

Und der zustand der ganzen Trails wäre noch interessant. auch Kindergarten und Rutsche...

Aloha


----------



## bikingarni (5. April 2009)

Kein Regen, es sieht gut aus. Kindergarten fahrbar, Leimbachtrail war Freitag jedenfalls unfahrbar wgen Forstarbeiten.


----------



## Robsen (5. April 2009)

Ja super für die Info. Danke

Was machen deine pläne für heute? Gehst noch nach Ulm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikingarni (5. April 2009)

Ich würde ja, aber die Herren haben sich nicht mehr gemeldet. Der Plan ist jetzt, nach Ilmmensee zu gehen und mit dem Lück ne Runde Gas zu geben. Aber wenn du frühzeitig am Gehrenberg sein solltest, lässt sich bestimmt noch ein schnelles Nümmerchen schieben.


----------



## Don_Buddi (5. April 2009)

Moin,

ich bin jetzt seit kurzen in Fleischwangen sesshaft. Bin noch auf der Suche nach paar schönen Stellen zum Biken. Wo fahrt Ihr denn da beim Illmensee?
Bzw. kann ich mich mal auf ne Gehrenberg runde anschließen?
Alleine Biken is irgendwie net so prikelnd 

Grüße
Buddi


----------



## Freeman_1982 (10. April 2009)

Sonn S*****. Heute Nachmittag mach ich mich auf den Weg zum Berg, nach 5km Platten im HR. Also ausgebaut, Loch gesucht. Nicht gefunden. Wieder eingebaut, aufgepumpt, heim gefahren 2. Mal ausgebaut. Schlauch raus und Loch unter Wasser gesucht. Gefunden geflickt. Eingebaut. Also wieder auf zum Gehrenberg (war ja erst 16Uhr) 100m hinter der 1. Stelle (also nach gut 5km) schon wieder ein Loch im HR. Dieses mal steckte der verf****e Dorn noch drin. Also ausgebaut, abgeschmirgelt, Flickzeug ausgepackt und... ****** mein Wulkanisationmittel war ausgetrocknet. (Beim 1. Mal war ich daheim, und hab ne andere Flickschachtel benutzt) Also gewartet... heut waren ja 100te von Bikern unterwegs. Nachdem nach 30min. immer noch keiner vorbei gedüst ist hab ich alles wieder assembled und aufgepumpt... Richtung Heimat gedüst. Unterwegs noch 5mal aufgepumpt. Jetzt sitz ich hier und hatte einen echt tollen Tag. Des s**** Leben f***t einen jeden Tag. Ich könnt Kotzen. Und das bei dem tollen Wetter.


----------



## bikingarni (10. April 2009)

Und ich bin krank.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (10. April 2009)

ich sach ja... das Leben f***t uns jeden Tag. Ohne jedes Zutun.


----------



## Flozze (12. April 2009)

so ich bin jezz ja auch mal hier angemeldet, mahlzeit die damen! 
ich fahre seit ca. 12 jahren gehre.
wie siehz denn so mit eurer fitnes betreff uphill aus?
fahrt ihr mitm bike an den berg?
trifft bei mir nämlich zu, hab pro tour ca. 30km und das mit nem guten alten banshee scream (aka 25 kilo!) macht irgendwie mürbe.
deshalb ist meistens schon nach dem 1. up-/downhill die luft raus und ich muss körner sparen für den rückweg.
frage deshalb, weil ich mich gerne mal anschliessen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (26. April 2009)

Moin,

jo, fahr auch immer "selber" zum Berg. Mich nervts langsam aber auch, denn ich hab ja zur Zeit nur mein HT. Des is nich so der Hit zum gradeausfahren. Bergrauf geht überhaupt nicht. War gestern wieder, alles TipTop fahrbar. Was nervt sind die großen umgesägten morschen Baumstämme am großen Kicker am Leimbachtrail. Kann nicht mal jemand der Ortsansässigen mit ner Motorsäge hingehen und die Dingern zu Kleinholz verarbeiten? BIIIIIIITTTTTTEE!! Ich glaub nämlich nicht, dass die Waldarbeiter sich dem annehmen werden. Ist ja nur "Abfallholz" und nicht weiter zu gebrauchen.

cYa


----------



## MTB-Timmel (26. April 2009)

jop die nerven wirklich übelst, überall liegen sie mittem im weg rum


----------



## goshawk (26. April 2009)

was geht Jungs.....?
Geht in Baumarkt holt euch so ne Handbügelsäge für Holz und sägt euch den Weg frei.

Klar das kostet Schweiß und Anstrengung, meist sagt auch keiner Danke, aber danach könnt wieder richtig geil brettern......

Achtung giftige Bemerkung:

-sicher wird das keiner machen, schon gar nicht einer von den Jüngeren....... oft wird nur gemeckert, hoft aber insgeheim das irgendein Depp aufsteht und es macht.....

nun zeigt mir eure Zähne und lasst das nicht auf euch sitzen.....

mfg....


----------



## Freeman_1982 (26. April 2009)

Hey hey hey... haste dir die Dinger mal angesehen? Das möchte ich nicht "von Hand" zersägen. Die sind echt dick. Ne Handbügelsäge reicht da NIEMALS.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (27. April 2009)

Kannst du es nicht kleinsägen, schraub ein Brett dran und schon haste nen neuen Kicker


----------



## Freeman_1982 (27. April 2009)

Das wär aber nen ziemlich krasses "Brett". Ne im Ernst, die Idee hat ich au schon. Aber ihr wisst ja selber das das am Leimbachtrail ein wenig heikel ist. Ausserdem hab zumindest ich nicht das nötige Werkzeug und Material.


----------



## Lörr (27. April 2009)

und an einer Stelle kann man keinen Kicker draus machen, bei dem Baumstamm an dem (meist) trockenen Stück von dem man auf den Forstweg fährt. Da würde man dann mit schmackes von der Strecke runter springen


----------



## Deleted 11825 (27. April 2009)

Hmm, war ja nur ein Vorschlag. War seit drei Jahren nicht mehr auf dem Trail, wohne ja nun nicht mehr am Bodensee. Aber schön zu sehen, das es den Thread noch gibt. 
Hab ihn damals gestartet, ein Jahr nachdem ich an den Bodensee zog.


----------



## daschwob (28. April 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> jo, fahr auch immer "selber" zum Berg. Mich nervts langsam aber auch, denn ich hab ja zur Zeit nur mein HT. Des is nich so der Hit zum gradeausfahren. Bergrauf geht überhaupt nicht. War gestern wieder, alles TipTop fahrbar. Was nervt sind die großen umgesägten morschen Baumstämme am großen Kicker am Leimbachtrail. Kann nicht mal jemand der Ortsansässigen mit ner Motorsäge hingehen und die Dingern zu Kleinholz verarbeiten? BIIIIIIITTTTTTEE!! Ich glaub nämlich nicht, dass die Waldarbeiter sich dem annehmen werden. Ist ja nur "Abfallholz" und nicht weiter zu gebrauchen.
> 
> cYa



...oder n paar Bretter drannageln und son Northshoredingens draus machen


----------



## goshawk (29. April 2009)

Es ging doch darum das die Stämme zu dick zum Durchsägen sind....oder.
Also wenn es um die Stämme am Ende des Leimbachtrails geht, dann kann  man von den 3 Stück die 2 kleineren sehrwohl durchsägen - klar da ist fett Schweiß, Gestank und Muskelkater angesagt...
Ok der 3. ist viel zu fett zum Durchnagen
-......bin mal gespannt was passiert, es liegt ja schon einiges an Holzmüll vor den kleinen Stämmen, wohl als Hilfe zum Drüberefahren gedacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (29. April 2009)

nö, die waren zumindest von meiner Seite nicht gemeint. Da gibts ja kleine Hüpfer drüber. Ich meinte die am "großen" Kicker / Drop.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (30. April 2009)

wenn jmd ne Säge mitbringt, dann säge ich von hand mit ^^

aber ne Säge bis an Gehrenberg ohne auto, es is schon so genug anstrengend

n kumpel hat ne kettensäge, ich muss mal fragen ob er die grigen könnte, gehört glaub seinem vater

oder bei den kleinen könnte man zumindest mal en bissel Erde hinschaufeln, so wie sie jetzt sind is es blöd, aber ne schaufel kann ich auf keinen fall mim fahrrad da hintransportieren


----------



## daschwob (30. April 2009)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> wenn jmd ne Säge mitbringt, dann säge ich von hand mit ^^
> 
> aber ne Säge bis an Gehrenberg ohne auto, es is schon so genug anstrengend
> 
> ...



musst Du kaufen Klappspaten!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (30. April 2009)

hab klappspaten koooft. is aba laidr zu kloin. 

ne im ernst, so richtig geil ist das hinfahren mit werkzeug nicht. und die klappspaten taugen nicht. leider.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (9. Mai 2009)

so war heute mal mit nem Kumpel am Leimbachtrail

haben mal so richtig aufgeräumt wenn ihr versteht was ich meine


----------



## Freeman_1982 (9. Mai 2009)

Super Sache, habs schon getestet und war hoch erfreut.


----------



## daschwob (11. Mai 2009)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> so war heute mal mit nem Kumpel am Leimbachtrail
> 
> haben mal so richtig aufgeräumt wenn ihr versteht was ich meine



echt oder?
muss ich doch auch gleich mal gucken gehn


----------



## goshawk (11. Mai 2009)

war gestern am Leimbach und siehe der fette Stamm war fast durchgesägt - warum nicht ganz, ist der Sprit ausgegangen-


----------



## MTB-Timmel (11. Mai 2009)

jop benzin war alle ^^ is doch aber nemme viel, kann man auch noch von Hand machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (11. Mai 2009)

Hab probiert den mit Gewalt durch zu ziehen... brechen. Keine Chance. Jedenfalls schaff auch ich es nicht allein. Entweder ein stückl weitersägen, oder 6 starke Hände. Dann ist die Bahn wieder frei.


----------



## tschoka (11. Mai 2009)

Hi . Dickes lob an alle, die am "Leimbach" mitwirken.   - vorsicht im mittelteil vor der Wurzelpassage, dort wo die Steine (Beton-Bruch) liegen. --Nicht drüberfahren !!! . Es reißt euch die Reifen auf ! ( die Armierung in den Beton-stücken )


----------



## Freeman_1982 (11. Mai 2009)

kann jemand noch weitere Trails hinzufügen?...


----------



## daschwob (12. Mai 2009)

...was meinst Du mit "unterer Einstieg Laimbach Trail"?
Etwa die Stelle, wo die Betonbrocken liegen? Oder noch weiter unten nach
dem Steilstück, wo man anschliessend ein Stück treten muss??
Sag mal..


----------



## Freeman_1982 (12. Mai 2009)

daschwob schrieb:


> Etwa die Stelle, wo die Betonbrocken liegen?



Richtig.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (12. Mai 2009)

nochmal, was is bei den Beton Brocken ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (12. Mai 2009)

nüx... da fährt man eh rechts vorbei.


----------



## tschoka (14. Mai 2009)

Haidiho. Hab bald Urlaub, dannh bau ich euch Verrückten "Leimbach-Bikern" mal wieder was nettes hin ( hab ja den großen Kicker gebaut - und ander Sachen, die es ja nicht mehr gibt ). - Nen kleinen Drop oder so . Ps.: - Ich sammle immer wieder mal den Müll auf der Strecke ein -- Lasst bitte nichts liegen, das gibt nur Ärger ! Wir alle wollen ja dort noch längere Zeit runterheizen. In diesem Sinne : See you at the Leimbachtrail " RIDE FREE "


----------



## daschwob (15. Mai 2009)

...na das ist doch mal ne Ansage!!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (16. Mai 2009)

hab mich heute 2h am großen Drop Leimbachtrail aufgehalten.
Ich möchte höflichst darauf aufmerksam machen, dass dieser
jetzt wieder befahrbar ist.

*
Ah, bevor ichs vergesse. Haltet euch nicht zu lang in der Senke nach dem Drop auf, denn da henkt ne komplette Baumkrone in dem Baum über euch. Die kommt iwan runter, und es wär eher unschön wenns einen erwischt.*


----------



## bikingarni (16. Mai 2009)

Mich wundert:
Da einige von euch da schon länger runterfahren, und eigentlich wissen sollten was es alles an Ärger geben kann, es dennoch im Internet einzustellen. Ich würde ein wenig vorsichtiger sein.

Aber geil finden tu ich es trotzdem wie Sau dass ihr euch die Mühe gebt. Danke!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (16. Mai 2009)

Joahhh... hoffen wir mal das der Wald ruhig bleibt, immerhin haben wir ja auch nicht hinein geschrien sondern nur geflüstert.


----------



## tschoka (18. Mai 2009)

*"SCHMERZ",*- ist das Ergebnis meines heutigen Tages.
War heute am "Leimbachtrail" und hab mich als Zimmermann versucht. Das Ergebnis: - Ein "DROP", den ich natürlich gleich 1 mal probegefahren bin. Ein zweites mal war es mir wegen Schmerzen nicht mehr möglich - das Vorderrad ist mir bei der Landung weggeschmiert und ich habe mit Kopf, Schulter und Brust dem Waldboden hallo gesagt.  -- Meine Empfehlung: wartet bis der Boden trocken ist. 

Ps: Der große Kicker ist wieder fahrbar ! - nice Work !! "Freeman_82"  

Ich geh jetzt und hol mir nen Kasten "Meckatzer" und betäube meine Schmerzen. *"RIDE FREE"*


----------



## MTB-Timmel (18. Mai 2009)

hast Bilder gemacht ??? wo hast ihn denn hingebaut ???


----------



## tschoka (18. Mai 2009)

Nee, hab noch keine Bilder. - hab den alten Drop ( ca 80m nach dem großen Kicker - links unten ) um ca einen meter höher gemacht.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (18. Mai 2009)

meinst den Drop den freeman als Profilbild hat ??? weiß net welchen du meinst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (18. Mai 2009)

den gibs ja nimmer... aber er meint ziemlich sicher diese Stelle. Passt mit 80m nach dem "großen".


----------



## tschoka (19. Mai 2009)

Noch ein stück weiter, dann links die Rutsche runter. - Ist gut zu sehen


----------



## daschwob (19. Mai 2009)

...Du meinst dieses einsame Ding unten am Hang. 
Nicht direkt auf der Trailabfahrt, der Drop, der in
nem steilhang landet? Oder irre ich mich

Den haste nen meter höher gemacht???


----------



## Freeman_1982 (19. Mai 2009)

ne, du irrst nicht. Hab den heute auch gesehen. Ist auf der linken Seite kurz nach der Stelle, wo mein Profilbild mal stand. Ziemlich steil und gut hoch.

Heute wars immer noch mistig verschlammt. Echt übelst.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (19. Mai 2009)

ah da ^^ jetzt weiß ich wo du meinst

bau doch lieber was direkt auf em Trail


----------



## tschoka (19. Mai 2009)

daschwob schrieb:


> ...Du meinst dieses einsame Ding unten am Hang.
> Nicht direkt auf der Trailabfahrt, der Drop, der in
> nem steilhang landet? Oder irre ich mich
> 
> Den haste nen meter höher gemacht???


 
Ja - genau Der.


----------



## tschoka (19. Mai 2009)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> ah da ^^ jetzt weiß ich wo du meinst
> 
> bau doch lieber was direkt auf em Trail


 

Hab ich auch noch vor. Die Frage ist nur : Wo, und Was ?

-meine letzten Dinger wurden ja abgerissen. 

Macht doch mal Vorschläge.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (19. Mai 2009)

mein profilbild... drop wieder aufbauen.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (19. Mai 2009)

wenn man vor dem Steilhang wo es zu deinem Drop runter geht steht und dann nach rechts schaut sieht man so nen Mini Drop (vllt 40cm hoch). Eig nur ne kleine Stufe.

Da einen kicker drauf !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschoka (19. Mai 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> mein profilbild... drop wieder aufbauen.


 

Geht klar ! - mal sehen wie lange Der dann steht . 
 - wie hoch soll Er den werden ? 
      - höher oder niedriger ? ( ich mein ein bißchen niedriger, dann kann mann Ihn schneller fahren und man kann besser durch den Anlieger düsen.  )


----------



## MTB-Timmel (19. Mai 2009)

höhe lassen, dafür vllt ne kleine landung bauen und den weg danach schön shapen ^^


----------



## tschoka (19. Mai 2009)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> wenn man vor dem Steilhang wo es zu deinem Drop runter geht steht und dann nach rechts schaut sieht man so nen Mini Drop (vllt 40cm hoch). Eig nur ne kleine Stufe.
> 
> Da einen kicker drauf !!!


 

Wird gemacht ! - da stand schon mal Einer.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (19. Mai 2009)

da hat man ja nen affenzahn drauf, da fleigt man dann ordentlich


----------



## Lörr (19. Mai 2009)

tschoka schrieb:


> Geht klar ! - mal sehen wie lange Der dann steht .
> - wie hoch soll Er den werden ?
> - höher oder niedriger ? ( ich mein ein bißchen niedriger, dann kann mann Ihn schneller fahren und man kann besser durch den Anlieger düsen.  )



als erstes würde ich sagen dass er diesesmal hauptsächlich aus erde bestehen sollte. da sind die leute nämlich meistens zu faul mit spaten und so hinzugehen und das wegzugraben. bei nem holzgerüst geht das viel schneller.
Außerdem wäre erde wegen noch etwas besser, man sieht nicht sofort dass es ein sprung ist, könnte auch , wenn man s geschickt baut, einfach nur n haufen dreck sein...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (19. Mai 2009)

bin auch für etwas niedriger, dafür halt mehr speed.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschoka (20. Mai 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> bin auch für etwas niedriger, dafür halt mehr speed.


 

OK. - ich such mir das nötige Material zusammen, wenn ich wieder fit bin, denn ich hab mir bei meinem ersten "Dropversuch" glaub ne Rippenprellung und nen überdehnten Nacken zugezogen. - *"SCHMERTZ"*
- muß glaub nen Arzt aufsuchen - 
also bis denne : *"RIDE FREE" *and have funn !    


zitiere die Band "HATEBREED" ---- *"** LIVE FOR THIS"* ---


----------



## tschoka (20. Mai 2009)

Ergebnis meines ersten "Dropversuches" : War heute im Krankenhaus 
- Überdehnte Halswirbelsäule
- Geprellte Schulter (links)
- angerissenes Brustbein
- Geprellter Brustkorb
und das alles trotz kompletter protectorenausrüstung

-und nen gebrochenen Helm. ( MET-Parachute)

**** ! - bin die nächste Zeit auser gefecht . 

Ps: - Vorsicht !! mit dem Drop is nicht zu spaßen .


----------



## Freeman_1982 (20. Mai 2009)

den werde ich sicher nicht testen. Das ist mir zu krass.
Gute Besserung dir auf jeden Fall. Sei froh, dass du
Protektoren an hattest. Nicht auszudenken was du ohne
abbekommen hättest.


----------



## tschoka (20. Mai 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> den werde ich sicher nicht testen. Das ist mir zu krass.
> Gute Besserung dir auf jeden Fall. Sei froh, dass du
> Protektoren an hattest. Nicht auszudenken was du ohne
> abbekommen hättest.


 
Jep. - bin gespannt was beim zweiten versuch passiert ? - nehm mir auf jeden fall noch jemanden mit ! ( Vielleicht ne geile Krankenschwester - Sicherheitshalber!  )

Ging mir beim ersten versuch am großen Kicker ungefähr gleich ( beim ersten mal tat es weh, - beim zweiten mal wars schön )  -- Kennt man ja 
  --  I build it , and - I ride it ! --


----------



## MTB-Timmel (21. Mai 2009)

oje oje das hört sich garnet gut an - Gute Besserung


----------



## GregHead (22. Mai 2009)

Wünsch dir auch mal gute Besserung



Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> bin auch für etwas niedriger, dafür halt mehr speed.



Da ich auch ab und zu aufm Gehrenberg unterwegs bin will ich auch mal noch meinen Senf dazu ablassen 
Ich find eure Bemühungen die Trails auszubauen echt gut, nur bin ich kein Downhiller oder Freerider der sich traut die riesen Kicker zu fahren, mir fehlt auch das Bike dazu (oder wars die Fahrtechnik??) 
Deshalb bin ich eigentlich auch eher für niedriger mit der Option auf mehr speed, damit sich Leute wie ich, die sich erst langsam an die Kicker ranwagen wollen, langsam steigern können

Also bitte nicht nur die riesen Teile bauen sondern für uns Schisser noch nen paar kleinere da lassen 

Dankeschööön


----------



## Freeman_1982 (22. Mai 2009)

So wies hier grad gepieselt hat ists wohl heute alles unfahrbar. MIST. Hoffentlich gehts am Samstag dann wieder.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (22. Mai 2009)

es darf min 3 oder 4 Tage net regnen, das es wieder einigermaßen befahrbar wird. Wenn dann noch die MX'ler dazukommen und alles aufwirbeln dauerts noch länger


----------



## tschoka (22. Mai 2009)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> es darf min 3 oder 4 Tage net regnen, das es wieder einigermaßen befahrbar wird. Wenn dann noch die MX'ler dazukommen und alles aufwirbeln dauerts noch länger


 
Wie ? MX-ler. 
Giebts da wirklich welche, die da mit ner Crossmaschine rumheizen ?,
- kennt die jemand ?


----------



## goshawk (23. Mai 2009)

Nee..-kennen tun wir sie nicht wirklich. Hab sie schonmal fotografiert, aber es war zu hektisch und die Bilder sind nix geworden.
Die heizen vorallem im Winter rum.....-MX`ler sind doch cool....sie machen nen heidenlärm, stinken, fräßen fette Rillen, gerne auch mal quer durch den Wald...-da seind wir biker dagegen doch schon fast anständig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (23. Mai 2009)

Heute wird Traumwetter... ma gucken ob man sich sieht. Werde mich umgehendst auf die Räder machen.

so bin zurück und muss sagen es war spitze. Trails sind noch nicht 100% trocken, aber morgen sollte dem so sein. Lies sich perfekt fahren, von daher nix zu beanstanden.


----------



## 1"65 downhillho (24. Mai 2009)

Das es hier so ein Threat gibt wusste ich garnicht. Hab jetzt endlich ein neues Bike und suche mal wieder neue herrausvorderungen. Leimbachtrail wird langsam aber sicher langweilig. Kann mir jemand einen ähnlich langen Trail sagen am Gehrenberg. Weil die sagen bei der Rutsche hinten sind ja realtiv kurz!


----------



## tschoka (24. Mai 2009)

Servus. 
Da ich nen neuen Helm brauche , wollt ich fragen ob mir jemand nen Helm empfehlen kann. - er sollte leicht, und gut belüftet sein. 
Ich überlege ob ich mir nen 
  - Specialized "Deviant",
  - Giro "Remedy", oder nen 
  - YT Industries "Sposoree" (krasse Farbe)
kaufen soll . 

 macht mir doch bitte ein paar vorschläge .


----------



## jonnitapia (24. Mai 2009)

Für heftige Dhs würd ich mir nen MX Helm holn und nicht mit Leichtbau sapren, ansonsten bin ich mit dem Deviant ganz zufrieden! Gewicht und Belüftung passt 1a...Zu den anderen kann ich nix sagen...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (25. Mai 2009)

Deviant ist 1a, leichte Aufschläge aufs Gesicht hat er bis jetzt ohne Mucken weggesteckt. Belüftung tip-top. Richtige heftige Stürze sollten aber nicht kommen, der Meinung bin ich auch. Dafür ist er zu leicht.


----------



## daschwob (25. Mai 2009)

der deviant hatte mir überhaupt nicht gepasst.
hab jetzt den remedy, belüftung ist mittelmäßig,
passt aber perfekt. bin zufrieden damit!


----------



## jonnitapia (26. Mai 2009)

Weiss jmd was mit dem Zeugs hinterm Waldkindergarten andauernd passiert???

cheers


----------



## Freeman_1982 (26. Mai 2009)

iwie hat da jemand langeweile glaub i.. des is echt zum heulen. Alles machen die kaputt.
Aufm Chinesentrail sind auch vermehr Gäule unterwegs... zum Kotzen.


----------



## goshawk (26. Mai 2009)

wo beim waldkindergarten, steht (stand) da was ?????
meinst du den waldkindergarten beim Chinesentrail????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (26. Mai 2009)

wenn du vom Waldkindergarten Richtung Northshore Brücke fährst... wo das rote Absperrband endet, also wo es reingeht zur "Brücke". Dort auf der rechten Seite standen kurzzeitig einige Holzkonstrukte zum "Abkürzen" von Oben. Die wurden zerstört.


----------



## goshawk (26. Mai 2009)

dann muss das aber neu sein, auf dem Chinesentrail gabs dort unten doch nie ne Abkürzung. Hab dort unten vor 2 Wochen noch keinen weiternen Weg abzweigen gesehen. 

---Aber dafür hab ich mitbekommen das so ein "Scheiß Downhiller" vollgas zwischen total verschreckte Kinder, die am Waldkindergarten waren, durchgebrettert ist......jetzt braucht man nur noch zwei und zwei zusammen zählen.....

---wenn man keine Probleme hat, dann macht man sich eben welche---


----------



## Freeman_1982 (26. Mai 2009)

ja, das haben wir auch schon gehört. Sowas muss echt nicht sein. Is klar das dann der Ärger vor der Tür steht.


----------



## goshawk (26. Mai 2009)

schade das es dann immer die "anderen" ausbaden dürfen, meist genau die, die versuchen "anständig" zu sein und den Trail in Schuss halten...

naja dann biken wir halt lieber die "normale" Strecke und müssen keine Angst haben das man und auf dem Trail auch mal nen Draht spannen oder so....

sleep well...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (26. Mai 2009)

jaja des is alles nicht so einfach. ich hau mich jetzt auch hin. Wir warn heute am Berg als das große Unwetter kam. Sind dann heimgefahren. War echt nicht mehr lustig. Hagel, Starkregen, Windböen die ein Leichtgewicht aus den Latschen ziehen würden... echt heftig.

Naja sind heil daheim angekommen.


----------



## mohoonja (29. Mai 2009)

Hey Jungs, ihr wisst schon, dass es im Moment lebensgefährlich ist im Wald. Nach dem Sturm liegen und hängen überall Bäume und Äste rum. Ist nicht lustig im Moment. Schaut mal in die Schwäbische von Freitag, steht ein grosser Artikel drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonnitapia (29. Mai 2009)

Uhhhhhh, drum schiebt man beim ersten Turn auch mal hoch und schaut sich alles an! Was dann passiert kann man nicht beeinflussen!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (30. Mai 2009)

kann mal wer berichten wie schlimm es im Wald aussieht? Ich bin erst am Montag wieder in der Nähe.


----------



## goshawk (30. Mai 2009)

also aufm Leimbach schaut oben wo es ziemlich eben ist und die vielen Wurzeln hat ein größerer Ast aufn Trail. In der Mitte vorm Steilstück ist alles dicht, da hats komplett 2 Bäume zerlegt....- i glaub ohne Fichtenmopet geht da nix....
...aber die Strecke ist an sich "gut" trocken, wahrscheinlich ist das meiste Wasser gleich weggelaufen...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (30. Mai 2009)

Oh weh, schon wieder an der Stelle. MIST. Wie siehts am Chinesentrail aus?


----------



## MTB-Timmel (30. Mai 2009)

weiß iwer was für ein Benzingemisch so ein "Fichtenmopet" braucht ??? weil dann könnten wir wieder ordentlich durchheizen


----------



## Freeman_1982 (30. Mai 2009)

Wenns nen stinknormaler 2-Takter ist sollte der mit 1:50 Öl Benzin laufen. Aber dafür leg ich meine Hand nicht unter die Säge.


----------



## goshawk (30. Mai 2009)

ähm....seid aber vorsichtig und geht nicht zu leichtsinnig an die Sache ran. Die meisten Waldarbeiter sterben bei den Aufräumarbeiten nach einem Sturm. Das Holz wird mit großer Gewalt umgworfen, womöglich mehrere ineinander, somit können große Spannung vorhaden sein die sich plötzlich beim Sägen entladen...wenn es dumm läuft steht der Sensemann gleich neben dir.....


----------



## Freeman_1982 (30. Mai 2009)

Ja das ist richtig. Sturmschäden sind nicht ganz ungefährlich. Falls jemand auf die Idee kommt aufzuräumen, dann bitte größte Vorsicht walten lassen. Schließlich wollen wir dort noch lange fahren, gel?


----------



## jonnitapia (31. Mai 2009)

Meine Chainsaw is grad defekt, sonst würd ich die Woche mal was machen...vllt wirds Ende der Woche was...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (1. Juni 2009)

Ansich wars heute sehr schön fahrbar. Am Chinesentrail liegen im oberen Abschnitt mehrere Bäume über den Weg die sich ohne motorische Hilfe nur schwerlich entfernen lassen werden. Am Leimbachtrail liegen 2 kleine oberhalb des Steilstücks am großen Kicker. Man kommt drunter durch, fahrend kann man die Stelle jedoch nicht passieren. Hier wäre auch mit handlichem Gerät was zu erreichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Timmel (1. Juni 2009)

wer hat den Kicker hier gebaut ???





eig sollte da doch wieder ein Drop hin oder ??? und der sollte doch kleiner werden als der alte ^^ das man schneller fahren kann


----------



## Freeman_1982 (1. Juni 2009)

ja der ist wohl heute entstanden. Wers war weiß ich nicht, hab aber einen Verdacht (hab die 3 getroffen ). Auf jeden Fall ist der nicht megamäßig hoch. Denke den kann man au schneller fahren.


----------



## jonnitapia (2. Juni 2009)

Hoch??? 

Den Sprung kannst du mit Vollgas nehmen, egal wie weit du fliegst die Landung ist Soft.. Probiers mal aus..


----------



## Freeman_1982 (2. Juni 2009)

Danke nochmal für den Wiederaufbau. *grins*


----------



## kinesium? (2. Juni 2009)

Wer hat Lust auf eine kleine Aerob/Anerob-Feierabendrunde von Hagnau (Fußballplatz aus)...17:30 Uhr (+- 10 min)? Zwischenziel: Gehrenberg Turm, evtl. das Höchste Stein und wieder zurück.


----------



## kinesium? (4. Juni 2009)

...coole Tour...allerdings ist am Höchsten noch einiges an Bäumen im Weg...aber die Arbeiten gehen auch dort fleißigst voran 

Hauptwege sind alle gesichteten frei!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (4. Juni 2009)

Danke für die Info, fahr die "große" Runde auch ab und an.


----------



## GregHead (4. Juni 2009)

Trail Richtung Urnau war gestern Abend auch noch sehr verblockt muss ich sagen, hats irgendwie auf der Nordseite mehr umgehauen als auf der Markdorfer Seite?


----------



## kinesium? (6. Juni 2009)

...deutlich mehr!

Die Nordseite ist gerade an in dem Waldstück, welches nördlich der Straße (die quer über Gehrenberg) liegt...dort wo es in leicht bergab geht. Dort liegt Baum an Baum flach...es sind auch welche noch unter Spannung, die noch nicht ganz gefallen sind. Aber umgehbar...über Waldautobahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikingarni (11. Juni 2009)

Hat hier jemand zufällig ein Magura-Entlüftungskit inkl. Blood? Baue mein Nicolai mit Restteilen wieder auf und die Julies müssten entlüftet werden. Entlohnung würde ich in Form von Flüssignahrung auf dem Stadtfest vorschlagen... Runde drehen wäre dann auch wieder mal drin für mich.
Wäre saufroh wenn jemand Zeit und Muse findet, meldet euch per PM!

mfg Arni


----------



## Freeman_1982 (11. Juni 2009)

mhhh... hab leider keine Maguras. Nur am Stadtradl, aber auch für diese kein kit.


----------



## DenK (24. Juni 2009)

Servus Leute,

Komme zwar nicht aus eurer Gegend, habe aber Verwandschaft in Markdorf.
Das letzte mal, dass ich den Leimbach runter bin ist schon über ein Jahr her wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Auf jeden Fall bin ich Sonntag (28.Juni) wieder in Markdorf und würde gerne die Trails am Gehrenberg runterheizen.
Leider weiß ich nicht mehr wo die Trails liegen. den Leimbach würde ich vielleicht noch finden, aber da gibts ja noch mehr lustige Sachen wie ich hier gelesen habe.

Worauf ich eigentlich hinaus will:
Ist am Sonntag einer von euch Locals da und hat Lust mich ein wenig zu "Guiden"?  


Grüße,
Dennis


----------



## GregHead (28. Juni 2009)

War jemand heute auf den Trails unterwegs? Wollte mal wissen wie frei die inzwischen wieder sind, hab vor am Mittwoch mal wieder etwas zu fahren, grad Urnau runter, an der Rutsch vorbei und Leimbachtrail.


----------



## goshawk (28. Juni 2009)

bin gestern aus der toskana vom urlaub gekommen und behaupte mal ganz frech das es nicht wirklich spass machen im wald zu biken da es ja fett geregnet hat -- grins in der toskana war das wetter leider voll geil.....


----------



## DenK (28. Juni 2009)

Servus,

War heute auf dem Leimbach unterwegs.
War ne riesen Schlammschlacht, aber spaßig wars trotzdem. 
Wenns bis Mittwoch nochmal regnet würde ich nicht empfehlen zu fahren, außer man steht auf sowas.

Ach, und der Drop relativ weit unten ist ja krank, gibts tatsächlich Leute, die den Fahren?!

Grüße,
Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (29. Juni 2009)

Bin heute Chinesentrail runter... war absolut am Limit. Zumindest MEIN Limit. Musste den Fuß nicht absetzen und konnte alles Fahren, aber es war abartig rutschig. Definitiv nicht zu empfehlen, und auch nicht spaßig. Übrigens liegen dort immer noch die 3 Bäume im Weg. Zum Glück wirds die Woche über heiß und trocken. Sieht gut aus fürs nächste WE.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (29. Juni 2009)

hoffentlich, jetzt hats ja lang genug geregnet


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (3. Juli 2009)

@bikingarni: Sollen wir mal die Aktion von letztem Jahr wiederholen, sprich Trails rocken und grillen??? Evtl. ja das kommende Wochenende 11. - 12. Juli??? Hab das selbe auch schon im Thread Ravensburger Trails gepostet!!!

Gruß aus RV
Stinky


----------



## gehrenbiker (6. Juli 2009)

@StinkyPrimoRV: war zwar letztes Jahr nicht dabei, würd mich dieses Jahr aber mit dazu gesellen! Wohne am Fusse des Mote Gero.


----------



## tschoka (7. Juli 2009)

DenK schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> War heute auf dem Leimbach unterwegs.
> War ne riesen Schlammschlacht, aber spaßig wars trotzdem.
> ...


 


Jep. - echt "CRANK".
- war ne scheiß Idee das ding ! 
Bin bald wieder fit, dann bau ich den wieder ab, und bau was , das nicht so schmerzt !    --Bericht  1249...
RIDE FREE   
the "TSCHOKA"


----------



## Freeman_1982 (7. Juli 2009)

momentan ist gehrenberg einfach nur schlamm

zum kotzen, sowas nennt sich sommer


----------



## MTB-Timmel (8. Juli 2009)

am besten isses, wenn ne weile garnemme gefahren wird.
bis es wieder ne zeitlang trocken war, sonst geht der schlamm ja nie weg.


----------



## Sealer (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo, hab mal ne kurze Frage an euch, für den ich jetzt keinen extra Thread eröffnen wollt.
Welcher Rad Laden ist denn in der Nähe vom Gehrenberg zu empfehlen? Habe ein Versender Bike (Radon) mit dem ich auch so ziemlich zufrieden bin, jedoch sind jetzt wohl so wie ich das beurteilen kann meine vorderen Bremsbeläge verglast. Entweder ich hab als Anfänger bischen viel schleifen lassen oder mir ist Öl drauf gekommen.
Und such jetzt halt nen Radladen, der mir da neue Beläge draufmachen kann und da zu empfehlen ist.
Wohne in Ailingen und war bis jetzt nur in Tettnang im Bike Studi wo ich Schuhe und Pedale gekauft hab. Da war ich jedenfalls mit der Beratung sehr zufrieden.

Ansonsten siehts im Moment mim fahren am Gehrenberg wohl eher schlecht aus, kaum ist es mal 2 Tage trocken, wie Fr. und Sa. und schon regnets wieder und die Wege sind jetzt bestimmt wieder total schlammig.


----------



## Moritz R. (14. Juli 2009)

Trübenbacher in Leimbach...


----------



## tschoka (14. Juli 2009)

Sealer schrieb:


> Hallo, hab mal ne kurze Frage an euch, für den ich jetzt keinen extra Thread eröffnen wollt.
> Welcher Rad Laden ist denn in der Nähe vom Gehrenberg zu empfehlen? Habe ein Versender Bike (Radon) mit dem ich auch so ziemlich zufrieden bin, jedoch sind jetzt wohl so wie ich das beurteilen kann meine vorderen Bremsbeläge verglast. Entweder ich hab als Anfänger bischen viel schleifen lassen oder mir ist Öl drauf gekommen.
> Und such jetzt halt nen Radladen, der mir da neue Beläge draufmachen kann und da zu empfehlen ist.
> Wohne in Ailingen und war bis jetzt nur in Tettnang im Bike Studi wo ich Schuhe und Pedale gekauft hab. Da war ich jedenfalls mit der Beratung sehr zufrieden.
> ...


 



Servus .
Geile Bikeläden mit Plan und super Service :
1. - " Sahnewind " in Tettnang ! - Absolut TOP
2. - " Bikestudio Weingarten " -die geile Babsi
3. - " Teuscher " in Kluftern bei Markdorf
 also RIDE FREE !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikingarni (15. Juli 2009)

Crossthree Mobile Bike Solutions
Mehr Infos und Kontakt siehe meine Signatur. Matthew ist ein guter Kumpel von mir, sehr schnell und kompetent.


BTW: Ich bin erst wieder Ende August am schönen Gehrenberg, zum Heulen ist das doch!


----------



## Sealer (15. Juli 2009)

super danke, euch drei für die Empfehlungen
Dann werd ich am Wochenende mal bei einem der Läden vorbei radeln.
Konnte mein Problem heute morgen aufm Weg zur Arbeit wieder feststellen. Druckpunkt am Bremshebel ist normal wie immer, jedoch blockiert das Vorderrad einfach nicht . Es verzögert zwar und dreht kontinuierlich langsamer, aber deutlich schwächer als es die ganze Zeit der Fall war.


----------



## Nocinoib (15. Juli 2009)

Radstation in Lindau. Sehr feiner Laden mit fähiger Mannschaft. Hab mein Rad zwar nicht dort gekauft, bringe es aber nur noch dorthin.
Hier der Link mit Öffnungszeiten, Anfahrtskizze usw.
http://www.fahrradstation-lindau.de/


----------



## tschoka (15. Juli 2009)

Sealer schrieb:


> super danke, euch drei für die Empfehlungen
> Dann werd ich am Wochenende mal bei einem der Läden vorbei radeln.
> Konnte mein Problem heute morgen aufm Weg zur Arbeit wieder feststellen. Druckpunkt am Bremshebel ist normal wie immer, jedoch blockiert das Vorderrad einfach nicht . Es verzögert zwar und dreht kontinuierlich langsamer, aber deutlich schwächer als es die ganze Zeit der Fall war.


 

- wenn deine Bremsbeläge verglast sind, dann nimm sie raus, schleif sie mit nem schmirgelpapier ( 150er oger 240er ) ab. leg sie in spiritus oder nem bremsenreiniger ca 1 stunde ein und lass sie dann noch ne stunde trocknen. ( keine Nitro-Verdünnung oder Pinselreiniger !!! - Die basieren auf Öl. )
Die Bremsscheibe mit Spiritus gut abreiben. ( evtl auch abschmitgeln mit nem 400er - danach gut reinigen ! )
 danach wieder einbauen und einbremsen. - ca 20 mal aus mind. 25 km/h . 
Ergebniss: - "Bremspower"
Ps: Wenn das nichts hilft, dann brauchste wohl neue Bremsbeläge ( am besten sind die von " Trickstuff " )

chears ! "RIDE FREE"


----------



## rc-car-keks (17. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

da ihr ja dann sicher alles aus der nÃ¤he vom Gehrenberg kommt, kÃ¶nnt ihr mir ja sicher verraten wo ich evtl ein gebrachtes 20" MTB bis 1000â¬ bekommen kann.

Bin nÃ¤chste Woche in Immenstaad zu besuch und wÃ¼rd mir da ganz gerne ein Radl hinstellen.
Wenn ihr selber noch was habt was fÃ¼r mich in Frage kommt schreibt mir einfach.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (17. Juli 2009)

man... heut hab ich zeit zum düsen und... richtig der Regen ist mal wieder im Anmarsch. Was ein mistiger Sommer.


----------



## daschwob (17. Juli 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> man... heut hab ich zeit zum düsen und... richtig der Regen ist mal wieder im Anmarsch. Was ein mistiger Sommer.



kannste laut sagen. Wir fahren übers WE nach BMais, hoffe, dass es wenigstens ein bisschen trocken ist

ach übrigens, hatte Dir doch letztens ne p.m. geschickt mit ner Frage, hat sich erledigt, hab ihn gefunden

cheers d.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (17. Juli 2009)

uhhhhhhpps

sorry 

viel Spaß beim Heizen.


----------



## Problem (1. August 2009)

Moin! Hätte evtl. mal jemand lust sich mit mir und gegebenenfalls meiner freundin zu treffen und mir/uns die trails zu zeigen? Ich kenn leider nur den links neben dem Turm runter!

Muss allerdings sagen das ich kein downhiller bin und keine cc-maschine. Aber sollte schon funktionieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moritz R. (3. August 2009)

Kleines Vid von mir und nem Freund... auch einiges vom Gehrenberg dabei, reinschauen!!! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rk3WfU5z0tY"]YouTube - Bodensee Freeride 777[/ame]


----------



## goshawk (3. August 2009)

nettes vid


----------



## daschwob (3. August 2009)

ill-usion.com schrieb:


> Moin! Hätte evtl. mal jemand lust sich mit mir und gegebenenfalls meiner freundin zu treffen und mir/uns die trails zu zeigen? Ich kenn leider nur den links neben dem Turm runter!
> 
> Muss allerdings sagen das ich kein downhiller bin und keine cc-maschine. Aber sollte schon funktionieren



...also ich wäre dabei


----------



## MTB-Timmel (3. August 2009)

find das vid auch voll geil

wo is der Riesen Road-Gap ??? Abnormal


----------



## Moritz R. (3. August 2009)

Merci  Meinst du die Garage oder den ganz letzten Sprung? Beides zwischen Überlingen und Sipplingen...


----------



## MTB-Timmel (3. August 2009)

meinte glaub die Garage, aber stimmt am Ende is ja auch noch son Mörder Ding

beides hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (3. August 2009)

saugeil... endlich gibts ein richtig schönes Vid von unseren Trails.

Danke


----------



## goshawk (4. August 2009)

so.....(schwitz) auf dem Chinesen-Trail hat jemand das Problem mit den 2 Baumstämmen gelöst....-aber schaut selbst,-ääh ich meinte fahrt selbst...

Im unteren Teil des Trails, nach dem Wallride rechts in der Senke, steht ja was.....hat der/die Erbauer genug in der Hose sich zu outen,...evtl. auch pm...thx

mfg rené


----------



## Freeman_1982 (4. August 2009)

komm heute nicht mehr hin... bilder?


----------



## daschwob (4. August 2009)

goshawk schrieb:


> so.....(schwitz) auf dem Chinesen-Trail hat jemand das Problem mit den 2 Baumstämmen gelöst....-aber schaut selbst,-ääh ich meinte fahrt selbst...
> 
> Im unteren Teil des Trails, nach dem Wallride rechts in der Senke, steht ja was.....hat der/die Erbauer genug in der Hose sich zu outen,...evtl. auch pm...thx
> 
> mfg rené



coole Sache, die beiden Stengel waren extrem nervig


----------



## goshawk (4. August 2009)

@freeman: Bilder????? muhahaha...ich glaub wenn du um 5 aus dem Bett springst um noch vor der Arbeit im Wald am Trail was zu machen, is dir das mit dem Foto schnuppe.....-aber irgendwie find ich die Lösung cool----(hm, naja Eigenlob stink, ich geh mal schnell duschen)...

@daschwob: Stengel..hihi...dann wärs ja einfach gewessen. Leider ist das 2mal Hartholz, ne Eiche und ne Buche. Säg mal mit ner Handsäge!!!! ne Eiche durch-grins- ich würde gerne dein Gesicht sehen und fragen warum so rot bist....-grins,grins...


----------



## daschwob (4. August 2009)

@daschwob: Stengel..hihi...dann wärs ja einfach gewessen. Leider ist das 2mal Hartholz, ne Eiche und ne Buche. Säg mal mit ner Handsäge!!!! ne Eiche durch-grins- ich würde gerne dein Gesicht sehen und fragen warum so rot bist....-grins,grins...[/QUOTE]

Händsäge
sag bloss, Du hattest kein Fichtenmopped dabei!!
jaja, ich hab die Dinger schon gesehen, hätte man 
auch rechts ne northshore mit anschliessendem
drop hinzimmern können (hätten wir fast gemacht)


----------



## Freeman_1982 (5. August 2009)

ich glaub ich check morgen ma die konstruktion. war eh schon ein paar tage nicht mehr "playing in de woods" wie steve peat sagen würde.


----------



## goshawk (5. August 2009)

@daschwob: Klar wär mit einem Bezinbiber die sache ruckzuck erledigt gewesen. Nur dazu sollte man wissen das es frühmorgens im Wald einsam spitze ruhig ist und ca. ab 7 Uhr immer mal wieder ein Jäger denn Wald abfährt.....(-ich bin öfters morgens im Wald, es ist da so schön ruhig....)
-das mit der North Shore is mir auch durch den Sinn gegangen, aber auf der Seite wo die Wurzelstümpfe sind, ist ein Fuchs/Dachsbau....außerdem ist jeden Winter in der Ecke Holz gemacht worden,-bestimmt holen sie diesen Winter die Bäumchen aus dem Wald und das wäre schade um die Arbeit an der North Shore...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (5. August 2009)

man kommt vorbei... passt.


----------



## goshawk (5. August 2009)

so wars gedacht,-grins- und gut zum fahren müsste au sein, konnte kein Probelauf machen, sondern hab auf Augenmaß und "Bauerfahrung" zurückgegriffen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (7. August 2009)

was ein schöner Kurzarbeitertag... wenn die Lage nicht so pikant wäre, ich wünschte ich könnt jeden Freitag so verbringen. Chinesentrail, Leimbachtrail, Rutsche und Wanderweg nach Markdorf. Der Tag hat sich gelohnt. Alles tippitop fahrbar...


----------



## AddOn2U (11. August 2009)

Salute Zusammen,
war einer von Euch schon zufällig heute am Gehrenberg unterwegs? Wie sehen die Trails jetzt nach dem Regen aus? Schlammschlacht oder geht es?


----------



## goshawk (15. August 2009)

bin morgen so ca. 17.oo am Gehrenberg Chinesen-Trail rocken......


----------



## GregHead (16. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war gestern seit langem (ende Mai) mal wieder am Gehrenberg fahren, wollte Gehrenberg dann zum Höchsten, also den Trail nach Urnau runter. Der ist ja immernoch in schlimmen zustand (komplett von Bäumen blockiert) bzw. zum Teil schöne Trails (grad das am Anfang) platt gemacht worden. 
Kennt jemand noch ne andere schöne Alternative nach Urnau oder Roggenbeuren runter? Wenn ja wär ich für nen Tipp dankbar


----------



## goshawk (16. August 2009)

nö nix bekannt...-aber wie sagt ein Sprichwort: Selbst ist der Mann


----------



## goshawk (23. August 2009)

bin heute mittag, so ab 14.00 aufm Chinesen Trail.....


----------



## goshawk (23. August 2009)

Boden super griffig, bestes Wetter, nette Leute.......- und ein verdammtes Wespennest am Wegesrand, 6 mal hat das Pack auf mich eingestochen......

also passt auf im unteren Teil des Chinesen Trails...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (23. August 2009)

boahh... glück ket! War heuer nur an der Rutsche, am Trial Richtung Markdorf Kindergarten und Leimbach unterwegs. Hab auch wieder nette Leute getroffen. Bei so einem tollen Wetter kein wunder. Echt traumhaft.


----------



## blind-fish (25. August 2009)

hallo goshawk...

hast du das sx-trail in bronze und warst alleine unterwegs!? dann sind wir (wir waren zu viert) glaub ein stückerl zusammen den ersten teil hochgelaufen...!? wollte noch fragen ob du dich anschließen willst - aber dann warst du auch schon im oberen abschnitt verschwunden... ;-)

na, vielleicht das nächste mal...

gruss 

ps: servus freeman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goshawk (25. August 2009)

tach blind-fish,

ja und nein, i had scho a 09'er SXT aber in schwarz mit blauen Rims. Hatte letztes Jahr noch nen Fusion. Wenn du der Kerle mit dem roten Switch in "L" bist ham wir uns letztes Jahr mal auf m Leimbach und auf m Chinesentrail getroffen.--Der Kerle mit dem bronze SXT kommt aus RV und is noch frisch dabei, war mit ihm am Sonntag unterwegs, er ist sehr nett.....

Aber nebenbei: ich würde gerne auch mal mir dir/euch fahren, bin sonst eher alleine unterwegs...
Machts doch so wie ich neuerdings, meldert hier im Forum wann ihr wo seid. Und wer will kann dazu kommen..--in der Gruppe hat man immer mehr Gaudi...auch beim Bier danach....

mfg rené


----------



## Freeman_1982 (25. August 2009)

moin renè... wenns ich heut morgen nicht verpennt hätt, wär ich heut am start gewesen. Aber so.... und jetzt wieder dieser regen. bäääääääääääää


----------



## blind-fish (25. August 2009)

hi rene...

ah, ok  

ja, hab ein rotes switch (allerdings in "S" ;-)) )... klar, können wir gerne machen - ich geb dir hier bescheid 

gruss


----------



## mohoonja (26. August 2009)

Tach die Herrn, ich will ja kein Spielverderber sein, ich wills nur kapieren. Ihr fahrt die Trails ab (durch Privatwald) und wenn euch ein Waldarbeiter oder evtl. sogar der Waldbesitzer einen Baum über euren Weg gelegt hat, greift ihr zum Fichtenmoped und holzt durch die Wälder und baut euren eigenen Spielplatz in fremden Wäldern?
Da wunderst mich dann ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr, dass die MTBler am Gehrenberg einen schlechten Ruf bekommen. Bin ja (nur) so ein kleiner CC Biker der auch schon ne Anzahl Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, jetzt ist mir aber langsam klar, dass einige im Wald da etwas dagegen haben und dies auch lautstark kundtun, wenn man vorbeifährt...  
Hab übrigens ab und zu ein paar von euch da runter heizensehen, Respekt! Aber muss das sein, dass ihr mit dem Fichtenmoped euer Unwesen treibt?

Also bis dann, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal.


----------



## wildcat_1968 (26. August 2009)

mohoonja,
schau' Dir einfach mal den Leimbachtrail, den Chinesentrail und die anderen Trails am Gehrenberg an und Du wirst feststellen, dass niemand von den Fahrern da wild mit der Kettensäge rumhantiert. Im oberen Teil vom Leimbachtrail liegen z.B. ein paar Bäume drin, da hat bereits die natürliche Verrottung eingesetzt. Es werden dann halt ein paar Northshore-Brettchen drangenagelt und das war's.

Ein Kollege hat wohl kürzlich am Chinesentrail an einem umgestürzten Baum gesägt, allerdings mit der Handsäge.

Mittlerweile sind die Aufräumarbeiten der Waldarbeiter aber soweit fortgeschritten, dass der Chinesentrail komplett frei ist und es auch Richtung Urnau schon wieder besser geht.


----------



## goshawk (26. August 2009)

mohoonja,

super wenn mal einer seine Umwelt genauer beobachtet. Doch manchmal ist es besser noch genauer  hinzuschauen, dann kann man oft feststellen das man nicht alles so heiß ißt, wie es gekocht wird.
Nach dem Sturm lagen sehr viele Bäume quer. Möglichkeiten zur Lösung gibt es viele, bitte denk mal darüber nach: Außenrumfahren und noch mehr zehrfahrene Stellen auf dem Grundstück. Wenn möglich ne Rampe drüberbauen. Nur nicht alle fahren die Rampe, also wieder neue zerfahrene Stellen. Da meist kein gesunder Baum umfällt, kann man ohne größere Bedenken ein Stück rausägen, so das der Trail ohne Gefährdung wieder gut befahrbar ist.......der Wanderer, der CC-Biker und der Freerider freut sich darüber.
Weiter bemerkt ,wurde kein Nutzholz zerstört. Entweder taugte das Holz eh nur noch für den Ofen oder es wurde nur an der Krone gesägt und das Stammholz wurde ganz gelassen. Und der Typ der mit ner Handsäge sich den Weg freigesägt hat, ist mit 1,5 Hektar Wald groß geworden und hat somit einiges an Ahnung was er da tut. Somit scheint die Bezeichnung "rumholzen" nicht ganz zu stimmen. 

Und sind wir doch mal ehrlich: Es wird heute soviel gemeckert das die jungen Leute keinen bezug mehr zur Natur haben, also lassen wir ihnen doch ein bißchen der Natur zum spielen.

mfg rené


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (26. August 2009)

Danke für dein Statement René.
Von den 110%tigen gibts leider zu viele.


----------



## goshawk (26. August 2009)

Ach so, da fällt mir noch ein wegen den Trails durch die Privatwälder. Bist du einer von diesen Waldbesitzer oder warum verstehe ich das so als ob du für die Waldbesitzer bist. Die Meinung die Biker machen den Wald kaputt is doch größtenteils dusselig. Schau mal die Schneiße und den Wald selbst an wenn die Waldarbeiter da waren. Jetzt warum macht man da keinen Aufstand? Klar weil warm rauskommt, Geld, Geld, Geld.

Doch in diesem Fall nehme ich rücksicht auf die "ältere" Generation, die noch in Strenge und Sittlichkeit erzogen worden ist........bitte nehmt den dicken Stecken hinter eurem Rücken weg und werdet ein bißchen toleranter gegeüber NEUEM und ANDEREN.......
Statt von oben runter, sollte man lieber auf gleiche Höhe gehen......es wäre nicht das erste mal das die Jungen das bockige ablegen und tun was man zu ihnen sagt-
-aber wie gesagt man muß sich halt runterbücken.....


----------



## Freeman_1982 (26. August 2009)

Für mich zählt das die Jungen raus an die Luft
gehen und sich bewegen, und den Wald mehr
zerstören als tonnenschwere Waldfahrzeuge die
20 cm tiefe Furchen durch den Waldboden ziehen
können MTB'ler eh nicht. Mal davon abgesehen
das es viel Spaß macht im Wald rumzuheizen.
Hoffe man trifft sich mal wieder.


----------



## mohoonja (27. August 2009)

Tach nochmals,
ja, ihr habt ja alle Recht. Klar macht es Spass, durch den Wald zu heizen, mach ich ja auch. Und frische Luft tut immer gut.
Ich bin kein Waldbesitzer und hab auch keine Stecken im Kreuz, da bikt es sich nämlich schlecht.
Wollt es ja nur mal wissen. 
Also bis dann, man sieht sich sicher mal, bin öfters da oben.

Hab übrigens sehr viel Verständnis für die Jugend, meine Söhne sind 17 und 19


----------



## MTB-Timmel (28. August 2009)

es liegt schonwieder ein Baum auf dem Leimbachtrail. ca. 20m vor dem "großen Drop am Steilhang"

sah ziemlich morsch aus, hatte netmal mehr Rinde - könnten wir also unberuhigt wegsägen

mal davon abgesehen wars heute wieder super geil zu fahren


----------



## partymaus29 (28. August 2009)

Servus,

schade, dass ich nimmer am See wohne. Bin aber am Gehrenberg auch mal ne tolle Strecke gefahrn  
Auch am See gibts tolle Bikestrecken...

Grüßle aus München in die Heimat


----------



## Freeman_1982 (29. August 2009)

ohhhh ne, ne? schon wieder nen baum? Ich geh heut glaub au ma gucken.


----------



## goshawk (29. August 2009)

moin moin,

na was sind wir heut so früh wach, willst dich mit dem Benzinbiber in den Wald schleichen?????grins
Achso wegen dem Baum...-also da stehen einige abgestorbene Bäume rum, die früher oder später umkeilen....-naja zum Glück niemand auf die Schaltzentrale.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (29. August 2009)

mist es regnet grad... hoffe des hört bald wieder auf.

jaja... so früh isses ja nich mehr. lol


----------



## X-Fire (8. September 2009)

Nach langer Bikepause will ich nun wieder öfters fahren  War gestern, aber weit und breit kein anderer auf dem Leimbachtrail zu sehen. Strecke ist komplett trocken und komplett befahrbar 

Man sieht sich sicher die nächste Zeit mal, sonst sollten wir uns mal oben treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (8. September 2009)

jaja... am Sonntag hätts fahren sollen. Da war die Hölle ähhhhh ich mein die Biker los.


----------



## X-Fire (8. September 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> jaja... am Sonntag hätts fahren sollen. Da war die Hölle ähhhhh ich mein die Biker los.



Glaub ich dir, aber nachm Bermatinger Weinfest wars nichts mehr mit biken 

Ich geh morgen nachmittag wieder biken, ist da jemand unterwegs?


----------



## bikingarni (8. September 2009)

Hey Simon!

Bin am WOchenende am See, können gern mal ne Runde drehen!

mfg Arni


----------



## goshawk (8. September 2009)

wenns wetter bleibst, bin i am we auch unterwegs...

under dr Wocha isch halt schwierig, da i scho schaffa ganga muass...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (8. September 2009)

Heute waren unten am Leimbachtrail mal wieder die
Schanzen zugestellt bzw. "präpariert". Wenn jemand
einen dabei erwischt wie er die demoliert bzw. Fallen
stellt, haut ihm eine aufs Maul oder macht Fotos damit
sich andere um den Typen kümmern können.

DANKE


----------



## blind-fish (8. September 2009)

hallo freeman,

was war denn da gemacht!? wie meinst du das mit "präpariert"!?

gruss


----------



## Freeman_1982 (8. September 2009)

die letzten 3 kicker am Leimbachtrail waren
zugestellt. der 1. war mit einer Wasserflasche
verstellt, die genau auf den Reifen gezielt hat. OK
das ist harmlos. Der 2. war aufgerissen und mit
mehreren spitzen sehr kräftigen Stöcken Richtung
heranfliegende Rider "präpariert". Das war definitiv
so gedacht, das sich jemand da "aufspießt". Der 3.
war massiv mit Holz zugestellt und verklemmt.

DAS ist def. NICHT lustig wenn man mit 30 Sachen
ohne Möglichkeit zum Ausweichen angeflogen kommt.
Wir waren zu dritt und es waren auch noch viele
andere Rider unterwegs. Es haben somit noch einige
gesehen. Wir haben es dann "zurück" gebaut.


----------



## blind-fish (8. September 2009)

da könnte ich mich schon wieder aufregen über solche arschgeigen... :-( und es zeigt wieder deutlich, dass man (ich hab es die letzte zeit etwas vernachlässigt) halt doch auf jeden fall unten parken und dann erstmal zum trailchecken hochlaufen sollte... 

danke dir/euch jedenfalls für die warnung und für's zurückbauen...

gruss


----------



## X-Fire (9. September 2009)

Dann werde ich heute auch verstärkt bei der ersten Abfahrt schauen müssen. 

Hab mich wohl getäuscht, dass es in der letzten Zeit besser geworden ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildcat_1968 (9. September 2009)

und dabei ist der Trail grade so gut befahrbar wie kaum zuvor. Alles trocken, griffig und kompakt. Hoffen wir, dass es noch ein paar Tage so bleibt.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (9. September 2009)

bis zum WE wirds keinen Tropfen Regen geben... beste Vorraussetzungen!


----------



## X-Fire (10. September 2009)

Gestern gabs mal keine neuen Hindernisse.

Ich weiß nicht, wer in letzter Zeit dort gebaut hat, allerdings sollten diese ihre Bauweise der Kicker überdenken. Fast alle gehen kurz vor dem Ende noch nach oben oder sind viel zu steil, so dass man sehr aufpassen muss, nicht ausgehebelt zu werden.
Bei dem kleinen Kicker im unteren Teil nach den starken Wurzeln hat man sogar das Gefühl auf eine Mauer zuzufahren.


----------



## jonnitapia (10. September 2009)

Mauer, haha....


----------



## goshawk (12. September 2009)

so jungs, -was geht?

wer ist morgen am rocken? wie wärs mit ner ganzen Bande die heizen geht?

bin ab 14.00 beim einstieg leimbach-trail und nach ein paar saftigen runden geh ich rüber zum chinesen-trail.......

rené


----------



## Freeman_1982 (12. September 2009)

ich bin morgen am start, werde aber sicher erstmal nen paar mal rutsche fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blind-fish (13. September 2009)

tag zusammen 

so wie's ausschaut, bin ich sonntag auch da... hab vor, rutsche, leimbach und chinesen-trail zu fahren... wär klasse, einige von euch zu treffen 

gruss


----------



## goshawk (18. September 2009)

hm, mal schauen, bin am Sonntag mehr auf Enduro/Tour unterwegs. Wer hat lust???


----------



## goshawk (1. Oktober 2009)

tach jungs,

was is los macht ihr schon Winterschlaf? -so ruhig hier.....

dafür hab ich was für euch und es wäre besser wenn ihr nun hell wach seid....

hab mich heute auf ein kurzes Gespräch mit nem Jäger eingelassen...-hätte ich wohl besser nicht getan. Daher empfehle ich dringend auf Wachsamkeit, denn besagter Jäger empfindet uns als Pest - allen vorran die die auf den Trails unterwegs sind und die Natur zerstören.

Also Holzauge sei wachsam....


----------



## daschwob (2. Oktober 2009)

goshawk schrieb:


> tach jungs,
> 
> "denn besagter Jäger empfindet uns als Pest - allen vorran die die auf den Trails unterwegs sind und die Natur zerstören."



hmm, is das nicht ein Widerspruch in sich, denn wenn man
auf einem 50cm breiten Trail unterwegs ist, zerstört man
doch nicht (ernsthaft) die Natur. Im Gegensatz empfinde ich es als
Zerstörung der Flora und Fauna, wenn ein 5tonnen Harvester
durchs Unterholz pflügt. Oh ich vergaß, dies bringt ja dem Waldbesitzer
Geld und ist somit etwas "anderes" - mein Fehler, sorry


----------



## Freeman_1982 (2. Oktober 2009)

Hoffen wir einfach das es nicht zu weiteren unschönen Begegnungen der
"drahtischen" Art kommt und wir den Jägern, und die Jäger uns aus dem
Weg gehen können. Ist schon ziemlich Arm das die selbst ernannten Naturschützer
nicht den Weitblick haben, wer dem Wald tatsächlich Schaden zufügt und
wer sich nur dran erfreut. Aber in dieser Diskussion wird es wohl nie zu einem
friedlichen Ende kommen.

Hier treffen einfach 2 Meinungen (Welten) auf einander, und es hat halt
jeder seine eigene Meinung und der andere immer Unrecht.


----------



## AddOn2U (2. Oktober 2009)

Wo hast Du denn den Jäger getroffen???
Die Strecke am Bombenloch, Gary Fisher und der Kai Hawaii gehen ja direkt an nem Hochsitz vorbei.
Davon ab, haben das Problem auch andere Trailrider. Am Pfänder wurde Freunden von mir schon Waffengewalt angedroht, wenn der Jäger sie nochmal sehen sollte. Vollkommen crank sowas.
Ich stimme daschwob übrigens zu, dass es sich meinem Verständnis entzieht, wenn tonnenschwere Fahrzeuge den Waldboden auf Jahre ruinieren und wir Biker dem Wald anscheinend mehr Schaden zufügen sollen 
Übrigens kenne ich den Gary Fisher Trail (Laimbachtrail) schon seit nunmehr 18 Jahren - mein Gott bin ich alt  - und er hat sich kaum verändert. Sollen sie uns doch einfach die drei Trails lassen und es herrscht Ruhe im Wald.
Man kann es zum Beispiel am Bombenloch sehen. Da liegt in der Mitte ein Baum quer. Und in nur 4 Wochen ist eine neue Spur drum rum entstanden  Wäre er beseitigt worden, hätte der Trail noch seinen ursprünglichen Verlauf.
Und die Biker kriegt man am Gehrenberg nicht mehr weg. Never ever.
Ach ja, ich lach mich auch immer halb schlapp, wie gespickt am Ende vom Gary Fisher der Weg mit gelben Verbotsschildern ist. Man man man, wie kann man so rumspacken?
Wünsch Euch viel Spaß am Wochenende auf den Trails!
Ich werd wohl Sonntag morgen unterwegs sein und hoffen, dass der Jäger brav in der Kirche sitzt


----------



## Freeman_1982 (2. Oktober 2009)

Moin Mädls,

komm grad von einer Session zurück. Hat einer von euch die
Brücke am Chinesentrail mit einem Balken versperrt? Wär echt
nicht besonders nett von euch. Bin da runter geflogen und konnt
nicht mehr rechtzeitig anhalten. Einen halben Meter nach dem
kräftigen Balken kam ich dann zum Stehen. Wäre er nicht so
morsch gewesen wärs böse ausgegangen.

DAS IST NICHT LUSTIG!


----------



## goshawk (2. Oktober 2009)

wie jetzt - in welcher höhe und wo genau war das Stück Holz im weg?
Da gehts schon los mit dem Zurres.....

Nebenbei bemerkt die Brücke über die neuerding ein haufen Leute drüberbretter is so ziemlich hin...-auf deutsch wir sollten eine NEUE hinbauen.....-sonst gibest mal noch einen bösen Unfall......


----------



## daschwob (2. Oktober 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Moin Mädls,
> 
> komm grad von einer Session zurück. Hat einer von euch die
> Brücke am Chinesentrail mit einem Balken versperrt? Wär echt
> ...



kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das ein biker war!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (2. Oktober 2009)

ja, das mit der Brücke weiß ich. Deswegen hab ich ja erstmal gefragt ob es
jemand von uns war. Wobei die Postion der Absperrung dann reichlich dumm
gewähl wäre. Es war direkt im Bereich der Zufahrt zur Brücke. Sprich keine
wirkliche Chance es zu erkennen und noch rechtzeitig anzuhalten. Somit war
es dann wohl mal wieder jemand aus unserem "Freundeskreis" der "Bikeliebhaber".

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frolewe (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute,

werde mal wieder die alte Heimat besuchen am 17./18. Oktober und wollte das Bike mitnehmen. Habt Ihr einen Treffpunkt, wo man sich einer nicht allzu downhill-lastigen Truppe anschließen kann?

Grüße, Frank


----------



## blind-fish (4. Oktober 2009)

hallo zusammen,

waren gestern bisserl fahren... um 16.30 sind wir ab unten hochgelaufen, 17.15 uhr runter... beim hochlaufen war alles ok, beim runterfahren war dann auf der ganzen strecke (ab kiesweg) alles in regelmäßigen abständen mit ästen zugelegt - die meisten nicht gefährlich, nur nervend, aber zwei waren schon heikel... ein älteres ehepaar (die sind uns direkt am anfang des zweiten teils des trail begegnet, ab wo auch die hindernisse angefangen haben) haben wir angesprochen, ob sie jemanden getroffen haben: angeblich nicht - und angeblich hatte er auch schon einige äste "weggeräumt"... es kam im (längeren) gespräch dann schon die meinung durch, dass sie biker auf wanderwegen nicht toll finden... es war trotzdem ein nettes und freundliches gespräch, und ich hab ihnen gesagt, dass es schön wäre, diese ästeleger zu erwischen, da es kriminell ist - und das gegenseitige tolleranz allen mehr bringen würde... mehr konnte man nicht sagen, denn direkt gesehen haben wir die hindernisleger ja nicht, aber zeitlich und von der reaktion her gesehen war das alles schon ein seltsamer zufall... hoffen wir mal auf einsicht...

gruss


----------



## goshawk (4. Oktober 2009)

du meinst schon den Chinesen Trail und ab dem Kiesweg das Stück wo der  Wallride is - richtig???
Der Rest war dann aber in Ordnung???

Hatte am we keine Zeit zum biken...

mfg rené


----------



## blind-fish (4. Oktober 2009)

ah sorry - nein, meine den leimbach-trail...

gruss 

ps: kein thema, rene, das wird auch mal wieder klappen


----------



## Freeman_1982 (4. Oktober 2009)

heute waren gegen Nachmittag jedenfalls alle bekannten Pisten frei und fahrbar.


----------



## goshawk (6. Oktober 2009)

war heute morgen im Wald.....und es gibt nun ne kleine Änderung im oberen Teil des Chinesen Trail...mal schauen ob es sich bewährt und wie ihr damit zurande kommt...

rené


----------



## Freeman_1982 (6. Oktober 2009)

hoffentlich schaff ichs vorm großen Regen noch ne Runde zu drehen. Heute wirds
jedenfalls nix. MIST


----------



## goshawk (6. Oktober 2009)

Also ich bin morgen vom Nachmittag bis zum Abend am Gehrenberg unterwegs, hauptsächlich am Chinesen-Trail.....hoffe einer hat a weng Zeit....

rené


----------



## X-Fire (6. Oktober 2009)

würd auch gerne noch die schöne zeit nutzen, aber hab mir beim fußball das knie verdreht  jetzt kann ich nur bisschen auf den heimtrainer hocken 
vielleicht gehts ja richtung wochenende wieder. hätte da jemand lust zu fahren? den chinesentrail würd ich auch gern mal kennenlernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goshawk (6. Oktober 2009)

muss no schauen was am we alles ansteht...


----------



## goshawk (7. Oktober 2009)

an alle denen der Chinesen-Trail sehr lieb geworden ist sowie auch die Möglichkeit über den Bach zu gelangen. Diese Möglichkeit wird aus Sicherheitsgründen bald entfernt.

Dennoch gibt es Grund zur Hoffnung, bis nächste Sasion wird (muss) diese Möglichkeit eigentlich wieder bestehen.....


----------



## 2und4zig (7. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du dann Hilfe beim wieder aufbauen möchtest, Lörr und ich würden uns zur Verfügung stellen. Sofern ich da frei hab...


----------



## wildcat_1968 (7. Oktober 2009)

ich bin zwar ein Angsthase und hab' mich bislang nicht getraut über die Brücke zu fahren, wäre aber trotzdem (oder gerade deswegen) bereit bei einem Wiederaufbau mitzuhelfen. Sagt einfach Bescheid wann was geht.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (7. Oktober 2009)

wie heute schon im persönlichen gespäch festgestellt, kann ich auch unterstützen.


----------



## goshawk (8. Oktober 2009)

wow!!!Das freut mich jetzt echt!!!Super, ich werde bei passender Gelegenheit darauf zurück kommen....

@wildcat: wenn ich so bei dir zwischen den Zeilen lese, entnehme ich, dass du gerne ne breitere Überfahrt hättest - richtig?

rené


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildcat_1968 (8. Oktober 2009)

ja, etwas breiter wär' für mich schon besser. Ist aber eher ein psychologisches Thema...


----------



## MTB-Timmel (8. Oktober 2009)

bin letztes wochenende zum 1. mal den chinesentrail gefahren - einfach klasse der trail

ja die Brücke is schon ziemlich wackelig  ich würde auch mithelfen falls noch jmd gebraucht wird. Hab halt immer nur am Wochenende zeit !!!

Grüßle 

Tim


----------



## goshawk (8. Oktober 2009)

danke.....

@wildcat: eigentlich ist vorgesehen den "alten" Belag soweit möglich wieder zu verbauen, denn "nur" das Tragwerk ist im Eimer. Wenn es *dir* aber sehr wichtig ist, dann kannst du in passender Menge und Qualität einen um 30 cm breiterem Belag "bereithalten"

rené


----------



## goshawk (8. Oktober 2009)

hat jemand nen heißen Draht zum Förster...


----------



## bikingarni (10. Oktober 2009)

Fahr morgen nach Todtnau. Ich fahre jedoch Abends nach Stuttgart durch, kann also keinen mitnehmen. Wer sich anschließen will, wäre schön!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (10. Oktober 2009)

Hi Arni,

bei dem Kackwetter willst du nach Todtnau?
Reschpekt.


----------



## wildcat_1968 (10. Oktober 2009)

goshawk schrieb:


> danke.....
> 
> @wildcat: eigentlich ist vorgesehen den "alten" Belag soweit möglich wieder zu verbauen, denn "nur" das Tragwerk ist im Eimer. Wenn es *dir* aber sehr wichtig ist, dann kannst du in passender Menge und Qualität einen um 30 cm breiterem Belag "bereithalten"
> 
> rené



hätt' ich sogar da (27 mm sibirische Lärche, Reste von unserer Terasse)...


----------



## goshawk (10. Oktober 2009)

@wildcat:

das is ja mal scharf, die sibirische Lärche ist wie geschaffen für dort. Wenn es recht ist meld ich mich dann per pm wenn es soweit ist. Zuerst brauche ich 2 Stämme 10m lang und am "dünnen" Ende so ca. 30 cm. damit es diesmal länger hebt.

Was meint ihr? So ich mal höflich den Förster fragen?
Weil das Holz das so rumliegt is meist schon fertig. 
Allerdings liegen am Ende vom Leimbach doch 2 Stämme rum. Nur wie bekommt man diese dorthin wo sie gebraucht werden....?


----------



## MTB-Timmel (11. Oktober 2009)

ich hätte noch ne northshore brücke auf meinem alten homespot 





aber es ist sehr unwahrscheinlich das wir die iwie zum gehrenberg transportieren könnten


----------



## Freeman_1982 (11. Oktober 2009)

sieht eher aus, wie eine 4-spurige Autobahn. 

ich denk mit 2 - 3 Leuten sollte die Brücke an einem Abend neu aufgebaut werden können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goshawk (11. Oktober 2009)

@mtb-timmel:
muhahahaha, die Brücke kenn ich, zwischen Bermatingen und Neufrach hinter der komischen Schule....
ne jetzt mal ernst, zu schmal ist sie nicht, aber um eeeeeeinges zu kurz und bei den mickrigen Tragehölzer.....also ich.....nene las sie dort stehen, den dort passt sie super hin...


Als ich am Fr.-morgen den Belag und die Stützen entfernt hatte, also nur noch die nackten Stämme da waren, sah man ganz deutlich dass die Stämme fertig waren. Sie hingen ohne die Stützen nu richtig durch (bin ich froh im Frühjahr welche darunter gemacht zu haben) und mit einem Arm ziehend plus mit ca. 30% Körpergewicht (grob geschätzt) ziehend brachen sie ohne Anstand durch (und ich bin relativ schmal+leicht)......


----------



## MTB-Timmel (11. Oktober 2009)

meinst du hinterm altersheim ??? weil ne schule gibt es da nirgends


----------



## goshawk (11. Oktober 2009)

achso Altersheim, naja...


----------



## MTB-Timmel (11. Oktober 2009)

woher kennst du meinen alten, von Stadtarbeitern kaputt gemachten spot ???

so dünn is die brücke garnicht, sogar um einiges dicker als die am chinesentrail und lang genug wäre sie auch


----------



## Lörr (11. Oktober 2009)

das ding ist ja wohl kein geheimnis, so offen wie die strecke gebaut ist  und dass se plattgemacht wird ist auch irgendwie klar gewesen...


----------



## goshawk (11. Oktober 2009)

bin da halt mal mit dem Rad in der Ecke gelandet, fahr ja auch a weng tourenmäßig rum.

Wegen der Brücke: wir ham ne Spannweite von 8-9 m und am dünnen Ende sollte der Stamm von der Tragekonstruktion 25cm haben damit wir nicht in der nächsten Sasion wieder einen neue bauen müssen.

Ich glaube du weißt nicht wieviel Radler da inzwischen drüberbiken (CC, FR, DH...) auch einige Fußgänger sind dort schon unterwegs....


----------



## MTB-Timmel (11. Oktober 2009)

die brücke hält das locker aus, da leg ich meine hand ins feuer 

das sind 2 maßige bäume die wir zu 5. mit rollen aus dem wald gezogen haben, tragen war unmöglich 

@ Lörr, jaja war ja auch ne anfängerstrecke - da wussten wir noch nicht das es auch Feinde gibt, haben halt einfach mal gebaut


----------



## Freeman_1982 (11. Oktober 2009)

naja bleiben wir mal etwas realistischer.
Es sind gute 5m und 2x 20cm sind mehr als genug.


----------



## 2und4zig (11. Oktober 2009)

Hab mich auch schon gewundert, ich hätte sie auf so 5-6m Länge geschätzt. Solche Stämme sollten doch schon eher zu beschaffen und bewegen sein. Die Brücke sollte so stabil sein, dass wir lange was von ihr haben, andererseits sollten wir die Stämme auch mit Muskelkraft bewegen können. 2x 20cm klingt da realistischer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goshawk (12. Oktober 2009)

jajajajajajajaja.....ihr habt schon recht, aber nur in "dicken Hosen" sieht man schön aus 

aber mit einem gehe ich absolut nicht einig. Und zwar das 20cm Stämmchen reichen (wenn, dann nur 20 cm am dünnen Ende). In dem Fall geht Sicherheit vor und außerdem bin ich mega faul. Ich will nicht alle 2 Jahre neue Stämmer herzaubern müssen,- das ist so anstrengen


----------



## 2und4zig (12. Oktober 2009)

Bin absolut deiner Meinung.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (12. Oktober 2009)

einverstanden
wer schrubbt den mist zur baustelle?


----------



## Lörr (12. Oktober 2009)

das dachte ich mir auch grade - stabil von mir aus, aber was bringts wenn wir die Stämme nicht mehr bewegen können?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (12. Oktober 2009)

habe heute meine arbeitsausrüstung auf Vordermann gebracht... sollte jetzt alles ham.


----------



## 2und4zig (12. Oktober 2009)

Auf alle Fälle sollten mir nicht mit Seilen sparen, hat jemand vielleicht Seilrollen? Wir sollten es uns so einfach wie möglich machen, es nützt nichts sich kaputt zu rackern und danach nicht mehr gescheit fahren zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goshawk (13. Oktober 2009)

deswegen warten bis schnee liegt, noch besser ist es wenn der Boden gefroren ist. Dann gleitet der Stamm echt gut über den Untergrund. Wenn wir jetzt schon die Stämme herziehen wollen, dann habt ihr recht das man danach tot is. Die Stämme, die von der alten Überfahrt, habe ich alleine und von Hand im Winter von der kranken Riesnkonstruktion im Leimbacher Mittelstück runtergezogen an den Bach und alleine aufgerichtet.

Ich denke wenn man will geht fast alles,- wir sind ja nicht aus Pappe. Beim biken können wir ja auch schreddern bis die Luft drausen ist,- oder?


----------



## goshawk (16. Oktober 2009)

soooo an alle kleingläubigen. War heut mal die Stämme wegen der Länge abmessen. Und, was kam raus? Hä? Genau 8,0 m - so von wegen nur 6 m, dat DIng braucht ja auch noch ein Auflager...

Achso und passende Hölzer hab ich auch schon gefunden, mal schauen ob ich am So.-nachmittag rausgehe und anfange herzurichten...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (16. Oktober 2009)

sauber


----------



## crosser19 (18. Oktober 2009)

hey freunde ,echt jetzt mal ne frage ? wo bitte geht und endet der chinesentrail ????wollte das ding auch mal gerne fahren ! Leimbachtrail und rutsche etc das ist mir ja klar,aber wäre echt mal cool für ne kleine beschreibung !!! gruss tews


----------



## jonnitapia (18. Oktober 2009)

den kennt hier niemand..vllt kommst mir ner pm weiter....


----------



## Freeman_1982 (18. Oktober 2009)

schau in mein photoalbum...


----------



## daschwob (19. Oktober 2009)

jonnitapia schrieb:


> den kennt hier niemand..vllt kommst mir ner pm weiter....



:d:d:d


----------



## crosser19 (19. Oktober 2009)

dank dir  mal freeman !!!


----------



## MTB-Timmel (23. Oktober 2009)

war heute auf em Leimbachtrail unterwegs und ich dachte mich trifft der schlag ... nach dem Großen Holzkicker mind 20 Bäume umgesägt, alle liegen im weg rum, durchkommen ist unmöglich

weiß da jmd was ??? und machen die das auch wieder weg ??? sieht aus wie wenn ne Bombe eingeschlagen hätte


----------



## blind-fish (23. Oktober 2009)

ist das nicht die jahreszeit, in der so waldarbeiten immer gemacht werden...!? da brauchen wir wohl bisserl geduld... war es arg schlammig!? wollte nämlich am WE mal los...

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Timmel (23. Oktober 2009)

ja war schon ziemlich schlammig, man könnte aber trotzdem fahren und hat spaß gemacht

na hoffentlich lassen dies net einfach liegen


----------



## goshawk (24. Oktober 2009)

Die Bäume hab ich alle umgesägt damit wir ne endlich gescheite NorthShore an den Gehrenberg bekommen. Jetzt seid ihr mit dem Bauen dran.... -muhahahaha. Das wäre doch mal ein Ding...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (24. Oktober 2009)

haut mal jemand ein Bild dazu rein...


----------



## Dorne (25. Oktober 2009)

bin gestern mal hin gefahren war eigentlich nicht schlecht. schön rutschig wars aber das mit dem bäumen ist schon ne sauerei.


----------



## Dorne (25. Oktober 2009)

noch eins


----------



## daschwob (25. Oktober 2009)

na wenn die liegen bleiben wars das mit ner flowigen Abfahrt


----------



## goshawk (25. Oktober 2009)

hey jungs macht net gleich in die Hose wegen dem Holz. Es ist "Holzmachzeit". Und wenn ich so die Bilder anschaue, dann steht der Sprung ja noch. Nichts wäre leichter als das bei Holzarbeiten im Wald ein paar Stunts kaputt gehen....-immer schön locker bleiben, der Wald gehört ja nicht uns alleine. Im Sommer haben wir weitgehend ruhe vor Holzfällungen, aber im Herbst/Winter is nun mal die Erntezeit im Wald. Besser jetzt als im Sommer...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (25. Oktober 2009)

jupp, locker bleiben. Die Bäume dürften die nächsten Wochen verschwinden. Evt. warten die noch auf gefrorenen Boden, dann dauert es etwas länger. Und lasst bloß die Finger von diesen gefällten Bäumen. Da gehts um Geld und bekanntlich reicht der Spaß dann nicht allzu weit.



ride on


----------



## MTB-Timmel (25. Oktober 2009)

aber irgendwie komisch das sie grade da Fällen, der Wald is ja riesig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goshawk (25. Oktober 2009)

Das ist ganz einfach zu erklären. Der Leimbachtrail verläuft teils auf Stadtwald, teils auf Privatwald. Also der Privatwaldbesitzer kann (sollte) nur auf seinem Grundstück Holz einschlagen. Wenn dann der Leimbachtrail über sein Grundstück läuft, haben wir halt Pech gehabt. Aber selbst wenn es Stadtwald wäre, heißt das noch lange nicht das es absicht ist wenn sie genau beim Leimbach Holz machen. Jedes Stück Wald ist mal dran...


----------



## Robsen (26. Oktober 2009)

wo ist bitte das erste bild gemacht??? ich komm grad net auf die stelle am leimbachtrail.


----------



## 2und4zig (26. Oktober 2009)

Müsste 5 Schritte in Blickrichtung vom 2. Bild gegangen sein, also direkt von vor der Holzkonstruktion. War auch schon ne weile nicht mehr am Berg, ohne Fahrrad momentan auch nicht so reizvoll...


----------



## X-Fire (27. Oktober 2009)

2und4zig schrieb:


> Müsste 5 Schritte in Blickrichtung vom 2. Bild gegangen sein, also direkt von vor der Holzkonstruktion. War auch schon ne weile nicht mehr am Berg, ohne Fahrrad momentan auch nicht so reizvoll...



ist es auch. vergleich doch mal das bild, da siehst doch die gleichen bäume


----------



## Dorne (27. Oktober 2009)

richtig beim ersten bild bin ich oder auf der rampe gestanden.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich finds momentan zu rutschig am Berg. Eure Meinung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blind-fish (27. Oktober 2009)

hey freeman 

ja, es ist rutschig, aber es gibt auch noch trockene stellen... bin die strecke schon in rutschigerem zustand gefahren... und der chinesen-trail ging sogar recht schnell... rutsche oben war ich nicht...

vg


----------



## MTB-Timmel (27. Oktober 2009)

ja es ist sehr rutschig, aber fahrbar  muss man halt ein Gang runterschalten ^^


----------



## Freeman_1982 (27. Oktober 2009)

fand den Chinesentrail schon ziemlich grenzwertig. Zumindest mit gewohntem Tempo.  Also ich werd auf besseres Wetter warten, des Putzen muss nicht so oft sein.


----------



## goshawk (27. Oktober 2009)

bin zwar schon ne weile nicht mehr gefahren,- aber war zu Fuss im Wald weil es eben so naß ist. Meine Meinung dazu ist das die Leute die jetzt mit "gewalt" fahren müssen, stark den Trail kaputt machen, schließlich will man ja nicht mitten durch das Dreckloch fahren. Man fährt drumherum und somit wird aus einem SingelTrail eine ausgefahren Autobahn, die natürlich reichlich Futter für Kritiker bietet. Vernünftiger wäre es jetzt bei so einem miesen Wetter und Matsch die Trails zu richten. Da treibt sich kaum einer rum der "dumme" Fragen stellt. Dann kann sich z. B. die Erde setzen ohne das ein paar Tage später schon wieder alles zerfahren ist, man kann mal was organiesieren: Müll auf den Trails zusammen zu lesen und "stolz" beim Stadthof abgeben, Holzreste von alten Konstruktionen wegräumen, sich mal als Gruppe treffen und mal Ideen, Kritik etc. austauschen....


----------



## MTB-Timmel (27. Oktober 2009)

jop da hast du recht. Würde bei schlechtem Wetter niemand fahren, würde kein Matsch entstehen und der Trail wäre nach einem trockenen Tag wieder fit.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (27. Oktober 2009)

jup, aber bei diesem Thema gehen die Meinungen grundsätzlich auseinander. Es gibt viele die ausschließlich fahren wollen, wenige die viel Fahren und ab und an auch mal bauen und noch weniger die sich zum Gehrenberg bequemen um dort was zu tun ohne ein Rad dabei zu haben. Ich zähl zumindest def. nicht zu letzterer Gruppe. Dafür ist mir meine Zeit einfach zu knapp bemessen. Leider.


----------



## blind-fish (27. Oktober 2009)

@goshawk

du hast ja im prinzip schon recht - würde nicht im regen gefahren, gäbe es weniger "schäden" (von den motorrädern und den waldarbeitern mal abgesehen)... aber man kann sein tempo ja anpassen, matschlöcher auch mal überspringen, und beim hochlaufen immer auch schäden reparieren und erde in die löcher werfen... ich für meinen teil bin halt kein schönwetterfahrer und lieber bereit arbeit zu investieren, das bike mitzubringen, morgens (meinetwegen auch schon um 6) bis mittags zu basteln - und nachmittags zu fahren... nur zum bauen ist mir die anfahrt allerdings zu weit...

gruss


----------



## goshawk (27. Oktober 2009)

Also ich auch kein reiner "schönwetterfahrer", schließlich hat seinen reiz und es ist eine Herausforderung bei Matsch gut und sauber zu fahren, man lernt unheimlich viel und es tut nicht so weh, als wenn der Boden hart wie Beton ist. Leider ist der Gehrenberg ein Dreckhügel, d.h. kein Fels oder Sand wo das Wasser weg kann. Somit ist alles schnell fett Matschig. Da ist auch der Knackpunkt, jeder hat seine eigene Vorstellung davon wann es zu matschig zum fahren ist. Ich persönlich finde es ziemlich nierdereißend wenn ich raus komme und wieder ist der Trail "breiter"/zerfahrener geworden, wieder eine neue Stelle die saniert werden muß, da kann die Motivation schon mal in Keller rennen und eine gewisse Wut aufkommen. Besonderts dann wenn man angemacht wird, -wie schlecht der Trail gepflegt ist. -Ich will nicht angeben, aber einigen wissen genau das ich "einges an Zeit und Energie in die Trails (auch neue) stecke"...


----------



## AddOn2U (29. Oktober 2009)

Servus Zusammen,
wie ist eigentlich der Status bei der Brücke am unteren Kai-Hawaii, Ho-Chi-Ming, Chinesentrail oder wie auch immer er heisst? 
Ist sie wieder befahrbar oder noch Einsturz gefährdet?
Grüßle


----------



## blind-fish (29. Oktober 2009)

stand letzer sonntag: nicht einsturzgefährdet, da derzeit demontiert ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (29. Oktober 2009)

korrekt. Die Brücke ist nicht mehr vorhanden und wird auch so schnell nicht wieder aufgebaut.


----------



## AddOn2U (30. Oktober 2009)

Hei, guten Morgen,
Danke für die Info!
Dann braucht man also in den letzten Teil des Trails gar nicht einfahren, da unten am Bach Ende ist?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (30. Oktober 2009)

Habs noch nicht probiert, aber ich hab mir sagen lassen das man auch ohne Brücke bei mäßigem Wasserfluss ganz gut drüber kommt. Musst halt durchs Bachbett. Bei dem Wetter wird sich aber ohnehin schon bei der steilen rutschigen Zufahrt die Spreu vom Weizen trennen.


----------



## Vali93 (31. Oktober 2009)

Halli Hallo
ich bin neu hier.....
fahre auch sehr oft den Leimbach Trail und insgesamt Gehrenberg da ich auch in Leimbach wohne.
Sieht ja richtig blöd da oben aus mit den Bäumen.
War auch schon länger nicht mehr fahren da ich einen Sturz hatte.
naja wollte eigentlich morgen mit ein paar Freunden fahren. Aber jetzt mal schauen.


----------



## crosser19 (5. November 2009)

War heut mal zu fuss 3 std aufem gehrenberg unterwegs !! Muss echt mich mal beschweren wies da oben grad zugeht die heizen da mit ihren Autos durch ,dann fichtenmoped raus und alles runter , gibt echt teilweise grad richtige schneisen da oben !Aber das wetter heute hat mein gemüt wieder beruhigt!!! grüsse


----------



## goshawk (6. November 2009)

der Zweck heiligt die Mittel...


----------



## Lörr (9. November 2009)

Ist der Laimbachtrail inzwischen wieder einigermaßen befahrbar oder liegen da immer noch tausende von Bäumen im weg, ich wollt nämlich am Wochenende mal wieder fahren...


----------



## blind-fish (9. November 2009)

die antwort ist "tausende bäume" ;-) jedenfalls stand 06.11.
aber man kann so vorbeilaufen, dass man nur über 2 oder 3 am boden liegende bäume klettern muss...

gruss )


----------



## Lörr (9. November 2009)

die frage ist, kann man auch vorbei fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Timmel (13. November 2009)

ich glaub es is selbst schwer das bike drüberzutragen, naja morgen bin ich vllt auch mal wieder da !! vllt trifft man sich ja mal !!!


----------



## blind-fish (13. November 2009)

@mtb-timmel:

nein, ist eigentlich kein problem: von oben kommend geht man das wurzelstück runter, hält sich dabei etwas rechts; über den ersten 10cm-baum rüber und dann nach rechts abbiegen und das letzte stück runter... dann stehr man unten und klettert über den dort am boden liegenden baum (auch rechts)... dann geht man in richtung der gelagerten stämme (in der fahrspur der waldarbeiter) und von dort schräg links in richtung alten trail (auch wieder in der fahrspur)... nach 50m stärker links und dort über einen dünneren und einen dickeren baum (problemlos)... ab da ist wieder alles frei )


----------



## goshawk (19. November 2009)

Hi Leute,

da am Samstag gutes Wetter sein soll und ich Zeit habe, wollte ich mal anfragen wer lust hat "Sklave" zu spielen und mir am Bach zur Hand zu gehen...

Näheres bitte nur über PM!!!


----------



## dmo (27. November 2009)

Tach allerseits ! War vor wenigen Wochen mal da und hab auch erschreckt festgestellt, dass dort plötzlich mitten im Trail Baum-Mikado gespielt wird. Ist echt stressig das Bike da durchzuwurschteln, aber was soll´s. 

Der große Drop (die Rampe links runter) ist ja zum Glück noch heil aber um den zerstörten oberen Kicker (der aus Holz wo durch die zwei Bäume durchging) ist´s echt mal schade drum.

Weiss jemand, ob die auch schon angefangen haben die abgesägten Bäume rauszuziehen ? Es würd mich auch interessieren ob die in den letzten Tagen noch mehr Bäume an dieser Stelle gefällt haben. Also, wer was weiss ... (thx)

Gruß fossy


----------



## Freeman_1982 (28. November 2009)

War heute seit Langem mal wieder am Berg. Was eine Schande
was die mit dem Leimbachtrail gemacht haben. Und der schöne
Kicker... futsch. Es is zum Heulen.


----------



## X-Fire (28. November 2009)

Liegen immer noch alle Bäume rum? In welchem Bereich liegen die meisten? Überlege nur ob es sich lohnt morgen hochzufahren. Sonst fahr ich wo anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (28. November 2009)

liegen ab dem jetzt nicht mehr vorhandenen alten großen
Kicker hinter dem Wurzelsteilstück bis runter kurz hinter den
zertörten Kicker meines Profilbildes.


----------



## X-Fire (28. November 2009)

denk das werd ich mir morgen fast mal anschauen müssen. ist noch jemand unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-Timmel (28. November 2009)

den kicker können wir wieder aufbauen, das is kein ding. hab jetzt den
führerschein dann kann ich auch mal holz usw mitbringen 

nur die bäume, die grigen wir nicht weg


----------



## Freeman_1982 (28. November 2009)

ansich stimmt das, nur muss vorher das ganze "grobholz" dort weg und natürlich brauchts für nen neuen Kicker auch neues Baumaterial.... das alte ist total zerstört. Ansich ist es für meinen Geschmack zu matschig zum Fahren, habe heute auch nur ne "Inspektionsrunde" gedreht. Wie stehts um die Brücke am Chinesentrail?


----------



## goshawk (29. November 2009)

die Brücke am Chin-Trail is fertig, 6 spuhrige, geteerte Autobahn mit Leitplanken und Notrufsäule. Die Entjungferung wurde in vollen Zügen genossen, - ach ja und die ersten Rennradfahrer sind auch schon gerollt....

bei zeiten muss man noch den Hasenstalldraht hinkloppen.

Besonderen Dank an Joachim, Harald und seinem Kollegen.....


----------



## 2und4zig (29. November 2009)

Super, dass die Brücke jetzt wieder steht! Ich hätte gerne mitgeholfen, allein schon um mal alle kennenzulernen, aber ich hatte an dem Samstag 8 Stunden Vorlesung. 
Großes Lob an die Baumeister


----------



## X-Fire (29. November 2009)

komm grad von ner runde zurück. am leimbach trail haben se ja schon ganz schön gewütet. hab ich so dort noch nie gesehen. hoffentlich ziehen se bald mal die ganzen bäume raus.

aber so matschig war das doch garnicht. klar gab ein paar kleine stellen, aber da ist es eh immer so. da bin ich schon an ganz anderen tagen runter.

wann ist von euch mal jemand am chinesentrail unterwegs? würde den auch gern mal kennenlernen


----------



## Freeman_1982 (29. November 2009)

bei aktuellen wetterbedingungen würde ich den chin trail nicht fahren, jedenfalls nicht das obere und nicht das untereste (Brücke) Stücke. Die Mitte ist fahrbar. Alles andere zu schlammig.

Wenns mal nen paar Tage trocken ist kann ich dir das gern mal zeigen.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (29. November 2009)

ich hab auf meinen Hometrail Bretter rumliegen  da kann mal locker was gutes zimmern


----------



## X-Fire (10. Dezember 2009)

hat irgendjemand vor am wochenende ne runde am berg zu drehen?

klar ist matschig. war gestern oben war aber echt lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Timmel (18. Dezember 2009)

bäume auf dem leimbachtrail sind nicht mehr da *freu* 

werde morgen da sein, vllt sieht man sich ja


----------



## Freeman_1982 (18. Dezember 2009)

oh das ist toll. Vielleicht schaff ich es morgen mal hin.


----------



## X-Fire (18. Dezember 2009)

Leider hab ich das wochenende keine Zeit. Heute wär richtig geiles Wetter gewesen. Letztes Wochenende wars so eklig windig. Nächste woche wieder. Es sollte ja auch alles schön gefroren sein


----------



## MTB-Timmel (18. Dezember 2009)

@ Dan

ja wäre echt cool wenn wir mal wieder bissel radeln würden


----------



## Freeman_1982 (18. Dezember 2009)

muss zugeben, bin in letzter zeit seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr faul geworden was das angeht. Und morgen ists sooooo kalt. Naja ich werd mich aufraffen.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (18. Dezember 2009)

ehhh sowas gibts ??? kein bock auf biken ??? ohhh das kann ich mir garnicht vorstellen


----------



## Freeman_1982 (20. Dezember 2009)

Warn heute oben, und es war noch nie so anstrengend. Bin
echt fertig gewesen als wir wieder daheim waren. Sind Leimbach
von ganz oben runter. War spitzenmäßig, wenn auch nur
rel. langsam fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (28. Dezember 2009)

sind heute ganz sicher am Berg unterwegs !!! vllt sieht man sich ja


----------



## goshawk (31. Dezember 2009)

tach, tach,

is ja übel matschig im Wald. Hab nu den Hasenstelldraht auf der Brücke angebracht....

aber fahren....echt das macht kein Bock...mal schauen was man am Trail richten kann...

mfg rené


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Timmel (1. Januar 2010)

ja is echt schlimm zz. und dann noch das, dass der Leimbachtrail einfach nicht mehr soviel spaß macht wie früher  echt schade


----------



## goshawk (1. Januar 2010)

Warum macht er nicht mehr so viel Spaß?
Ist es ein zu hoher gewohnter Standart bzw. kann es sein das wir zu verwöhnt sind?


Wäre für Überlegungen und Vorschläge offen.....z.B. das man den china-trail ordentlich pflegt und "dezent"!!! ausbaut.

mfg rené


----------



## goshawk (6. Januar 2010)

was´n hier los bzw es ist ja gar nichts los - macht ihr alle winterschlaf?

Wollte morgen vormittag mit dem Bike unterwegs sein...-also an alle die es nicht eilig haben oder sonst ein Leistungswunder von mir erwarten- ....meldet euch!!!!!

mfg rené


----------



## Lörr (6. Januar 2010)

ich würde ja mitkommen, aber ich hab grade damit begonnen das sunday zu zerlegen xD


----------



## Freeman_1982 (6. Januar 2010)

war die Woche auch schon am GB. Bin hinten bei leicht überfrorenem Neuschnee den Steilhang runter und dann Leibach. War ok, aber ja... Leimbach is momentan nicht mehr so der HIT! Wie stehts mitm Chinesentrail? Is der momentan fahrbar? War lang nicht mehr dort.


----------



## berthold63 (6. Januar 2010)

Hi,
wo ist eigentlich der China-Trail? Einstieg?
Gruß berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FFM (7. Januar 2010)

In China


----------



## Lörr (7. Januar 2010)

ein wirklich hilfreicher Beitrag... ich wüsste auch gerne wo der anfängt^^


----------



## Freeman_1982 (7. Januar 2010)

Ich habs schonmal gesagt... guckt in mein Fotoalbum. Wer ne Karte halten kann wirds dann finden.


----------



## goshawk (7. Januar 2010)

nun heute wäre ne Möglichkeit sich zu treffen und die Leute auf den Trail einzuführen...schön gemütlich, ohne hetze und kennenlernen könnte man sich so auch gleich....

mfg rené


----------



## berthold63 (7. Januar 2010)

Hallo Freeman,

danke für den Hinweis im Album. Der "Chinesentrail" kenn ich sehr gut und ist zusammen mit dem "Kindergarten"(?) meine Lieblingstrails der ganzen Region. Nur kannte ich die Bezeichnung "Chinesentrail" nicht. Was hat es eigentlich auf sich mit diesem Namen? "Leimbachtrail" ist klar, einmal wegen dem Ort und dann ist "Leim" eigentlich "Lehm", das sagt alles über den dreckigsten Trail am Monte Schlammo aus.

Gruß Berthold


----------



## goshawk (7. Januar 2010)

hallo leute,

so war am Gehrenberg, einmal ganz hoch und übern China-Trail wieder runter. Also der China-Trail ist durchgehend befahrbar. An manchen Stellen haben Wildsäue aufm Trail gewühlt und der Sprung im oberen Bereich muss grundlegend Saniert werden. Das schlimmste find ich aber, das es nun einen Ar... voll übel zerfahrene Stellen gibt weil ein paar Schlaumeier meinen auch noch im größten Dreck da runter fahren zu müssen. Würde mich echt nicht wundern wenn wir nun auf dem Trail auch Zoff bekommen.....,lassen wir es auf uns zukommen, hoffentlich habe ich unrecht.

Ansonsten war es super zum biken, beste Umstände: Sonne, nicht zu kalt, übberall ne Zuckerschicht drauf, Boden schön griffig, Luft super klar und frisch.....was will man mehr??


----------



## goshawk (7. Januar 2010)

Also wegen dem Chinesen-Trail, der Name ergab sich im Laufe einer Überlegung wie wir den Trail nennen sollten. Da nun allgemein Verwunderung herrscht über die Namensgebung, schlage ich vor das hiermit alle Nutzer des Trails ihren Senf dazu abgeben sollen. Vielleicht bekommen wir ja einen sinnvolleren Namen!!!

Auf los gehts los.....-....und los...


----------



## X-Fire (7. Januar 2010)

War am Dienstag auch wieder mal oben. Macht echt Laune wenn es so schön gefroren ist. Nur mich hätts aufm Leimbachtrail fast voll zerlegt. Bin im unteren Stück in ner Traktorspur hängengeblieben...

Stimmt schon, dass es gerade viele feste Spuren gibt, aber die gehen auch wieder weg. Ist doch jedes Jahr das gleiche.

Hat jemand am Samstag oder Sonntag Lust mit mir ne Runde zu drehen? Sonst muss ich wieder alleine rumgurken. Wird zwar nochmal schneien, aber das wird sicher lustig.


----------



## wildcat_1968 (7. Januar 2010)

so, komm' gerade von der 1:45 h Runde am Berg zurück. Untergrund war schön griffig, kaum vereist und generell gut zu fahren.
Goshawk hat völlig recht, die ganzen Pfosten die meinen bei jedem Wetter fahren zu müssen bräucht's echt nicht. Der Trail nach Urnau runter ist auch fast unfahrbar geworden, da halt so ein paar Spezialisten im tiefen Schlamm rumgeheizt sind und jetzt alles sauber gefroren ist.
Egal, ich muss mich jetzt erst mal aufwärmen, warmes Käffchen trinken und dann noch mit dem Hund raus...


----------



## goshawk (7. Januar 2010)

hey wildcat, da du gerade hier bist, sag mir schnell bei wem du dein LRS hast bauen lassen...Ich han mir nen angebot bei Light-Wolf machen lassen mit dt fr600 hope pro 2 und cx-ray Speichen, Alunippe,....kommt auf 1980g...und die sollen ordentlich tauglich sein für FR, Lokal DH....

@ an alle: am Samstagmittag/nachmittag könnten wir ne runde drehen auch Enduro/FR-Tourmöglich...einfach mal reinschreiben und melden...

mfg rené


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildcat_1968 (7. Januar 2010)

meiner ist von Whizz-Wheels, die spielen in der selben Liga wie Felix Wolf (qualitativ und preislich), präferieren halt eher DT Komponenten, da sie dafür auch die Deutschlandvertretung haben.


----------



## goshawk (7. Januar 2010)

X-Fire schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, dass es gerade viele feste Spuren gibt, aber die gehen auch wieder weg. Ist doch jedes Jahr das gleiche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (7. Januar 2010)

Chinesentrail ist die "einfache" Version für den offiziellen Namen Ho Chi Mingh Pfad. Verzeiht mir wenn ich falsch geschrieben habe. Warum der Name... na weils nen einsamer schmaler und langer verwundener Pfad is. Nur Schreiben kann den niemand, daher Chinesentrail. Auch wenns sachlich nix mit einander zu tun hat.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (7. Januar 2010)

@goshawk...ich wäre bei einer samstagnachmittag tour dabei !!!

wenn du mich nicht zu arg den berg hochquälst 

Grüßle

Tim


----------



## goshawk (7. Januar 2010)

@ mtb-timmel

sag mir mal wie du zum Berg kommts, über Bermatingen? Wenn ja, ich wohne dort. Wenn nicht, gibt mir ein Treffpunkt an, der für dich geschickt ist.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (8. Januar 2010)

ja ich fahre über bermatingen, komme aus mittelstenweiler...können uns ja beim Rathaus oder Metzger oder Volksbank treffen ^^

könnten wirs so machen, das wir erst alles komplett ausmachen wenn wir sehen wie morgen das wetter ist ??? denn in so ner salzbrühe wie heute will ich nicht unebdingt zum gehrenberg fahren. 

einfach morgen früh kurz reinschauen, ich schreib dann rein ob ich komme 

Grüßle

Tim


----------



## X-Fire (8. Januar 2010)

bin morgen auch am berg mit nem kumpel. vielleicht sieht man sich ja.

wie fahrt ihr von bermatingen hoch zum gehrenberg? komme ja auch aus bermatingen.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (8. Januar 2010)

hmm das muss goshawk sagen...ich fahr eig immer nach Leimbach und dann entweder zum Leimbachtrail oder zum chinesentrail

aber vllt gibt es etwas besseres ???? ka


----------



## Ds922 (8. Januar 2010)

wisst ihr was ich komme morgen auch mit 
komme aus überlingen
um wie viel uhr gehts los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Timmel (8. Januar 2010)

perfekt...steigst dann einfach in Bermtaingen aus oder ????


----------



## Ds922 (8. Januar 2010)

!


----------



## goshawk (8. Januar 2010)

hm, ich glaube nicht das ihr hochfahren wollt, oder(das ist der Weg von Bermatingen aus)?
Wenn ich das richtig rauslese, fahrt ihr unten an den Trail hin und schiebt hoch...-also, so 13.30 bis 14.00 Bermatingen am Rathaus/Sparkasse - und um es vorweg zu nehemen ich hasse zuspätkommen -(also so 15 min oder mehr)...


----------



## MTB-Timmel (8. Januar 2010)

der zug kommt ja immer so 5nach...also sind wir wahrscheinlich 10nach am rathaus

@marcel is das ok ????


----------



## Ds922 (8. Januar 2010)

Klar machen wir !!!!!!



@mtb-timml wenn was dazwischen kommt meld ich mich ich mich bei dir


----------



## X-Fire (8. Januar 2010)

ich fahr im normalfall immer in den bermatinger oberwald hoch, dann an weppach vorbei, überquere die straße zwischen autenweiler und grünwangen, gehe wieder in den wald und komme auf der straße zwischen fitzenweiler und wendlingen wieder raus und von dort durch wendlingen hoch und dann kommt man an der rutsche oben wieder raus.

und das fahr ich auch alles mitm downhiller. ist zwar scho bisschen anstrengend aber geht gut

so und kumpel hat morgen doch keine zeit. ich bin also bei euch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goshawk (8. Januar 2010)

@x-fire:

so ungefähr radl i au hoch, nur wenn wir die Jungs da morgen hochprügeln, dann fahren sie nie wieder mit uns und wir sind verrufen als störrische CC-Feilen die DH fahren (grins)....


----------



## MTB-Timmel (8. Januar 2010)

cool dann rocken wir morgen zu viert den Gehrenberg 

vllt mag ja noch jmd ??? wird sicher lsutig


----------



## X-Fire (8. Januar 2010)

also ca. 14.00 Uhr am Rathaus?


----------



## goshawk (8. Januar 2010)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## goshawk (9. Januar 2010)

und Jungs immer noch motiviert...?---Opas mittel gegen Kälte: lange Unterhose aus Kratzwolle, Fettcreme und reichlich Schnaps...---bis später..


----------



## X-Fire (9. Januar 2010)

bin auf jedenfall dabei. so kalt isses auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo Freunde der Nacht,

Leider kann ich heute Nachmittag an der tollen Session nicht
teilnehmen. Um es euch nochmal ans Herz zu legen: Die
Bedingungen sind heute traumhaft. Bin grade von einer 3h Tour
zurück. Chinesentrail ist super zu fahren, der kleine Kicker is
notdrüftig repariert und fahrbar. Großes Lob für den Erbauer
der Brücke. Ein Kunstwerk auch wenn für meinen Geschmack
zu breit geraten. 

Also raus aus den Federn und rauf aufs Rad. Traumwetter und
tolle Trails warten.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (9. Januar 2010)

das klingt wie musik in meinen ohren 

danke Dan für diese super nachricht

dann kann ja nix mehr schief gehen 

@goshawk und x-fire..........natürlich sind wir dabei


----------



## goshawk (9. Januar 2010)

@Freeman

hmmm, je nachdem wie es dieses Jahr noch läuft, könnte man doch eine "Männerüberfahrt" aus einem einzelnen Stamm machen....---und gleich ne Notrufsäle dort aufstellen....


----------



## Ds922 (9. Januar 2010)

cool das so viele mitkommen also dann bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Timmel (9. Januar 2010)

war ne klasse tour...trail war perfekt, hat sau bock gemacht

würde gern nochmal wiederholen ^^


----------



## X-Fire (9. Januar 2010)

wenn ich zeit habe, komme ich das nächste mal auch wieder mit


----------



## Freeman_1982 (9. Januar 2010)

goshawk schrieb:


> @Freeman
> 
> hmmm, je nachdem wie es dieses Jahr noch läuft, könnte man doch eine "Männerüberfahrt" aus einem einzelnen Stamm machen....---und gleich ne Notrufsäle dort aufstellen....



Saugeile Idee... Baumstamm ohne alles und diesen.jenigen einseitig leicht abflachen... Da würde auch ich kurz zögern ob ich mir das antue. 

Aber mit Notrufsäule wärs ok.  Also Renè, auf gehts.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (9. Januar 2010)

also ich fahr dann nemme drüber


----------



## X-Fire (9. Januar 2010)

Dann hätte ich aber gerne noch ein Fangnetz


----------



## MTB-Timmel (9. Januar 2010)

jop dann würd ich's auch machen


----------



## goshawk (9. Januar 2010)

muhahahaha, 1. die Stammüberfahrt würden höchstens 3 oder 4 Leute nutzen (und nach ein paar mal abstürzen sind es nur noch 2) und 2. bräuchte man dazu nen gescheiten Stamm (damit z.B. Freeman auch drüber kommt), den natürlich keiner herschleppen will. Das Problem mit der schmalen Spur kann man auch anderst lösen, da würde ich kein Problem sehen....
-Also Jungs schleppt mir einen geraden Stamm mit mindestens 30cm Durchmesser und 10 länge an (vielleicht helfe ich beim herschleppen) und ich bau euch son Teil....


----------



## Freeman_1982 (9. Januar 2010)

goshawk schrieb:


> ....damit z.B. Freeman auch drüber kommt...



DAS ist nicht witzig! 

Lassen wir das Ruhen, und wenn sich eine Gelegenheit
ergibt greifen wir das Thema wieder auf.


----------



## Ds922 (10. Januar 2010)

ich würde sagen wir sollten uns lieber auf die instandsetzung unseren trail achten als auf so ne blöde brücke. vlt. noch ein paar anlieger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goshawk (10. Januar 2010)

hihi, ich scheine in ein Wespennest gestochen zu haben.....


----------



## MTB-Timmel (10. Januar 2010)

wieso disst ihr euch denn so


----------



## goshawk (10. Januar 2010)

??????


----------



## MTB-Timmel (10. Januar 2010)

wenn man so ein bissel zwischen den zeilen liest, hört sich das ein wenig an als ob ihr euch disst

aber egal...is ja nur spaß - hoffe ich - denke ich ^^

wann kommt endlich der frühling ???? ich vermisse das Grün im Wald^^


----------



## goshawk (12. Januar 2010)

so, bin heute mittag den gehrenberg hoch (höchster Punkt) und habe mal wieder festgestellt das berghoch im Schnee übel hartes Training ist. Die Abfahrt über den Chinesentrail war echt super funny. Zwar wegen des Schnees nicht so schnell (für ein Normalo aber immer noch mörderrisch), dafür war umsomehr Fahrtechnik und Reaktionsvermögen gefragt.....und das um die Kurven driften....hmmm einfach schön....


----------



## Lörr (12. Januar 2010)

ich will auch endlich wieder fahren ... vielleicht gehts ja am Wochenende schon wieder (wobei das recht unwarscheinlich ist)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Timmel (12. Januar 2010)

weshalb baust du auch dein bike auseinander ??? is doch hochsaison xD


----------



## Lörr (12. Januar 2010)

weil die saison nunmal mehr oder weniger vorbei ist, und ich eh nicht zum fahren kam da mein bruder kein rad mehr hatte... dummerweise kam es früher an, bevor ich das rad auseinander gebaut hatte^^


----------



## Moritz R. (13. Januar 2010)

Hier 2 neue Videos für die Winterzeit von mir: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YK3oglVmV3A"]YouTube- Freeride Mountain Biking Bodensee[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzj7FD2EpG4"]YouTube- Freeride Spain - Mountainbiking in Viva Espania[/ame]


----------



## MTB-Timmel (13. Januar 2010)

mega coole videos

das 2. hab ich schon auf facebook gesehen^^

und wo isn das erste ???

achja Grüß Phil und sein Torque  

Tim


----------



## Ds922 (15. Januar 2010)

in nesselwangen is der trail 
wir können ja mal zusammen hin 
ich kenn ihn gut

aber....du fährst ja nicht im winter


----------



## Robsen (15. Januar 2010)

Ich fahr im winter und will hin


----------



## goshawk (16. Januar 2010)

moin,

sagt mal, lohnt es sich auch mal nach Nesselwang zu schauen mit dem Bike?
Und wenn ja, wie finde ich die Lokation bzw. wann seid ihr dort unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-Timmel (17. Januar 2010)

ich fahre immer


----------



## Ds922 (17. Januar 2010)

@mtb timml : hat man ja gestern gesehen !!!!

@goshawk : wenn mal jemand mit kommen würde, würde ich da mal vorbeischauen mir ist egal wann


----------



## X-Fire (18. Januar 2010)

ich würd mir den trail auch gerne mal anschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ds922 (19. Januar 2010)

ok klar machen wir jetzt liegt ja kein schnee mehr !!! beste vorausetzungen 
aber leider kann ich nicht mitm downhiller kommen


----------



## X-Fire (19. Januar 2010)

jemand am Wochenende Lust auf Biken?


----------



## X-Fire (20. Januar 2010)

X-Fire schrieb:


> jemand am Wochenende Lust auf Biken?



ich komm grad vom berg zurück. der ganze schnee der geschmolzen ist, ist jetzt eis... bin zwar nur den leimbachtrail gefahren, aber der war so dermaßen glatt und rutschig, das hat schon keinen spaß mehr gemacht, wenn du nur noch dabei bist möglichst das eis zu umfahren, weils dich sonst sofort auf dem spiegelglatten stellen legt.
ich denk man sollte jetzt warten bis das eis weggeschmolzen ist


----------



## Vali93 (20. Januar 2010)

wer ist im frühjahr dabei die Strecke mal wieder schön zu richten? eventuell mal n paar neue kicker..... ach ja der dropp der im unteren teil des Leimbachtrails steht also der kurz vor dem Ende wo man jetzt nicht mehr durchfahren "darf" habe ich mit n paar Kumpels gebaut....steht jetzt auch schon lange da......


----------



## X-Fire (20. Januar 2010)

wo ist da ein drop und wo darf man nicht mehr durchfahren?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (20. Januar 2010)

er meint den, wo es vom Trail links runter geht. Den fährt ohnehin fast niemand.


----------



## Lörr (20. Januar 2010)

vorallem daher, weil man danach wieder den steilen weg hochschieben darf, da s nach dem drop nicht wirklich weiter geht...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (20. Januar 2010)

da gibs nen video von, wer weiß wo das ist?
habs erst vor ein paar tagen gesehen. Youtube
wars nicht. war hier in bei IBC in den Videoalben.

habs...


----------



## X-Fire (20. Januar 2010)

achso das ding. da stand davor doch schon an der gleichen stelle einer oder? den gibts oder gabs ja schon seit mind. 2005

für mich steht der aber nicht im unteren teil der strecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (20. Januar 2010)

jupp, da stand gaaaaaaanz früher mal einer. Der hatte aber ein anders Kaliber.


----------



## X-Fire (20. Januar 2010)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> jupp, da stand gaaaaaaanz früher mal einer. Der hatte aber ein anders Kaliber.



ich bin schon ewig nicht mehr da runter. ist der neue deutlich kleiner? der alte war aber auch net sonderlich hoch. bin da mitm ht runter. ich hab gedacht ich hab da auch noch videos, aber finde ich nicht mehr.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (20. Januar 2010)

der richtig alte war abartig hoch. eine gerade laufende
northshore von der Kante und dann freier fall in die heutige
landezone. ich kenn nur einen persönlich der den mal gefahren ist.


----------



## X-Fire (20. Januar 2010)

versteh ich nicht. also das ding das dort 2004/2005 stand, den sind wir alle gefahren. aber das muss der sein, den du gemeint hast. der hatte keinen knick wie der jetzige drin.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (20. Januar 2010)

k.A. mein wissen ist hörensagen von dem typen der den
gefahren ist. der meinte er war um einiges krasser als das
dingens jetzt. Naja egal, ich war da noch nicht am see.


----------



## daschwob (21. Januar 2010)

Vali93 schrieb:


> wer ist im frühjahr dabei die Strecke mal wieder schön zu richten? eventuell mal n paar neue kicker..... ach ja der dropp der im unteren teil des Leimbachtrails steht also der kurz vor dem Ende wo man jetzt nicht mehr durchfahren "darf" habe ich mit n paar Kumpels gebaut....steht jetzt auch schon lange da......



...ich glaub nicht, dass er den Drop meint, über den Ihr gerade
Diskutiert habt. Ich denke, er meint den kleinen, der wirklich ganz
zum schluss kommt. Alternativ kann man rechts dran vorbei, und
dann is der Trail ja auch schon am Ende. Da sind jetzt überall
Schilder rangenagelt, dass dies ein Privatgrundstück sei und
die durchfahrt mit Rädern verboten sei.
...also ich glaub, dass er diese Stelle meint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Fire (21. Januar 2010)

wo sind da schilder? da bin ich ja gestern noch durchgefahren und hab keins gesehen


----------



## Freeman_1982 (21. Januar 2010)

ohhhhhhhh weh. das wär echt superschlimm für
mich. Das ist doch das schönste Stück, oder seht
ihr das anders?

sozusagen das glückliche Ende einer China Abfahrt.


----------



## daschwob (21. Januar 2010)

X-Fire schrieb:


> wo sind da schilder? da bin ich ja gestern noch durchgefahren und hab keins gesehen



na wenn man jetzt z.b. in leimbach parkt, dann muss man n stückchen über nen trampelpfad bis zum Waldanfang. Dieses Stückchen ist seit nem guten halben Jahr mit lauter kleinen Schildchen a la "privat grundstück" "durchfahrt verboten" beklebt. Wenn man oben am Berg parkt fällts wahrscheinlich net auf!


----------



## X-Fire (21. Januar 2010)

daschwob schrieb:


> na wenn man jetzt z.b. in leimbach parkt, dann muss man n stückchen über nen trampelpfad bis zum Waldanfang. Dieses Stückchen ist seit nem guten halben Jahr mit lauter kleinen Schildchen a la "privat grundstück" "durchfahrt verboten" beklebt. Wenn man oben am Berg parkt fällts wahrscheinlich net auf!



ich park nirgends, ich fahr von daheim los und komm oben am turm an


----------



## Vali93 (21. Januar 2010)

@ daschwob genau den Drop mein ich den habe ich gebaut......nicht den über den ihr diskutiert....des Riesen Teil habe ich nicht gebaut....ich bau nur Sachen die im Trail auch eingebunden sind....ach ja. Früher war der Drop recht klein und hatte noch kein Knick drin.....jetzt ist er groß und hat einen Knick...also über den ihr gerade diskutiert


----------



## MTB-Timmel (21. Januar 2010)

ich bin im frühjahr dabei beim trail richten !!!


----------



## Vali93 (21. Januar 2010)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> ich bin im frühjahr dabei beim trail richten !!!



so ist es richtig^^ mal wieder n paar geile kicker rein


----------



## Lörr (21. Januar 2010)

also ich wäre ja mal für kurven - sowas gibts am gehrenberg so gut wie nicht... jedenfalls nicht bei den mir bekannten trails xD


----------



## MTB-Timmel (21. Januar 2010)

dann musst mal den chinesentrail rocken...der hat genug kurven


----------



## X-Fire (21. Januar 2010)

Vali93 schrieb:


> @ daschwob genau den Drop mein ich den habe ich gebaut......nicht den über den ihr diskutiert....des Riesen Teil habe ich nicht gebaut....ich bau nur Sachen die im Trail auch eingebunden sind....ach ja. Früher war der Drop recht klein und hatte noch kein Knick drin.....jetzt ist er groß und hat einen Knick...also über den ihr gerade diskutiert



ach das ding. baus nächste mal höher und weiter nach hinten, dass man noch was von der schrägen mitnimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goshawk (22. Januar 2010)

ist jemand morgen mittag/nachmittag unterwegs...?

mfg  rené


----------



## MTB-Timmel (22. Januar 2010)

eventuell, aber meinst du nicht das es zu nass ist dann ???


----------



## goshawk (24. Januar 2010)

Hallo Jungs....und Mädels,

wer hätte lust auf den Downhill-Marathon in Saalbach Hinterglem (siehe Mtb-news)...?????

@blind-fish: war heute noch mal an der Stelle und habe die Kante weiter vorverlegt, etwas niedriger und die Landung gleichmäßig bis nach unten gezogen....


----------



## Moritz R. (27. Januar 2010)

Wie sieht der Laimbachtrail denn derzeit aus? Sind immer noch die Baumstämme nach den Northshore-Kicker im weg?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (27. Januar 2010)

naja, man kommt durch. Is aber fürn A******


----------



## Lörr (13. Februar 2010)

wie siehts momentan am berg aus? ich wollt nämlich am montag, jetz wo mein rad wieder komplett ist, mal ne runde drehn.


----------



## goshawk (13. Februar 2010)

hmmm...is halt noch ne menge schnee da... war aber schon ne woche lang nicht mehr dort,
 aber sag mal wann am mon. willst den los?...am nachmittag könnten wir gemeinsam radeln gehen...dann könnte ich dir mal den china-trail zeigen...


----------



## Lörr (13. Februar 2010)

also ich hab mir so gedacht, dass ich ca um 2 - halb 3 oben am berg bin.
Klar, es sind Ferien, da bekommt mich keiner so früh ausm Bett dass ich noch vor Nachmittags am Berg bin 
Naja, das mit dem Schnee ist eigendlich gut, ich wollt mal bei Schnee fahrn^^


----------



## goshawk (13. Februar 2010)

wie fährst du hoch?...wohne in bermatingen...wollen wir zusammen hochschwitzen...? Uhrzeit passt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lörr (13. Februar 2010)

normalerweise von neufrach durch bermatingen nach markdorf - oder noch besser direkt nach laimbach, und dann kann man ja hochschieben (oder eben fahren - was mit dem sunday nicht so angenehm werden dürfte )


----------



## goshawk (13. Februar 2010)

also in bermatinge steig ich mit ein, teffpunkt beim narrenbaum...- gib mir noch die Uhrzeit an-...dann nach leimbach und china trail hochschieben.....is dat ok?


----------



## Lörr (13. Februar 2010)

narrenbaum? wo find ich den? - ich würd sagen so um 2 wär ganz gut, oder?


----------



## goshawk (13. Februar 2010)

ok, zeit passt. Narrebaum steht beim Rathaus, das ist die kleine Fachwerkhütte die so halb in die Hauptstraße reinschaut, dort ist auch die Post und die Sparkasse....also jetzt musste es ja finden,...so geh noch nen Stündchen aufs Spinningbike und zieh mir "seasons" rein.....


----------



## Lörr (13. Februar 2010)

okay, ich dacht mir schon dass der da stehen wird^^ - ist nicht schwierig zu finden^^


----------



## goshawk (15. Februar 2010)

so niederschmetternd wie heute war das biken schon seeeehr lange nicht mehr.....da der Schnee steif bzw gefroren ist fährt man wie im Sand.....keine Linie möglich, beschleunigen bergab kostete mehr Körner als auf der Forststraße hoch (die war Teilgeräumt)...kann man total abhagen, momentan....Leimbach-Trail sowieso....musste mich in der Mitte fast orientieren was wo ist, so siehts da aus...

@Ach und hier noch eine offizielle Danksagung an die Vollpfosten die aufm Leimbach-Trail in einen gesunden Baum Nägel reinhämmern um ne total undurchdachte Kostruktion neben dem Trail aufstellen.....

hurra, hurra, sehr schön....wollen wir nicht gleich auch noch den Draht für unsere Gegenspieler hinhängen, so einfach wie wir es ihnen machen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (15. Februar 2010)

Hey ho, danke für die Info. Wollt morgen oder Mittwoch auch fahrn gehn.
Aber bei solchen Bedingungen überleg ich mirs nochma.

hoffentlich wirds bald schöner...


----------



## Lörr (16. Februar 2010)

jopp, montag war bei dem Schnee echt kein Vorankommen...


 sogar schon auf dem Weg nach oben blieb ich stecken... ich hab da echt gut 5 minuten gebraucht bis ich mir "stufen" in den boden getrampelt hatte um nicht mehr weg zu rutschen


----------



## MTB-Timmel (17. Februar 2010)

naja da bleibt uns wohl nix anderes übrig als auf den Frühling zu warten, hoffen wir mal das er bald kommt und der schnee wegschmilzt


----------



## Freeman_1982 (17. Februar 2010)

es bahnt sich in kommenden Tage Niederschlag an, welcher Art auch immer. ;(


----------



## MTB-Timmel (18. Februar 2010)

erstmal soll der schnee wegschmilzen und dann soll gefälligst die sonne runterknallen


----------



## goshawk (21. Februar 2010)

war heut radeln, zum glück hat die sonne gelacht und den schneematsch schnell vergessen lassen, manche stellen waren schon schneefrei. Noch ein paar tage sonnen und man kann wieder rocken...bzw. die trails richten....


----------



## vali255 (25. Februar 2010)

hat jemand von euch bock am Wochenende was neues zu bauen?


----------



## goshawk (25. Februar 2010)

ich muss malochen....grundsätzlich gerne, wenn es sinnvoll und verträglich is....

ich kenn dich zwar net, aber vielleicht hat es sich ja rumgesprochen das ich viel mit dem China-Trail zu tun hab.....bitte dort keine großen dinger hinzimmern...thx...


----------



## TobyR (27. Februar 2010)

Grüss Euch
wie schauts denn Schneemässig zur Zeit am Gerenberg aus?


----------



## X-Fire (27. Februar 2010)

vereinzelte stellen sind wohl noch schnee/eisbedeckt, aber das meiste sollte frei sein. allerdings wirds gerade recht matschig sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goshawk (10. März 2010)

tach buam,

bin am sonntag so ab ca. 14.00-14.30 im wald beim toben....


----------



## MTB-Timmel (10. März 2010)

sonntag klingt gut, mal schauen wie das wetter so wird...vllt können wir mal wieder zusammen gehen wenn du Lust hast.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (11. März 2010)

okay es schneit, ich glaube das wird doch nichts am wochenende ...


----------



## goshawk (14. März 2010)

also wenn es nicht regnet....ich bin unterwegs....wer noch?


----------



## goshawk (14. März 2010)

so bin wieder zurück....war super heute...schade das keiner unterwegs war....


----------



## Jochen_DC (14. März 2010)

hi...war es heut nicht arg matschig ? in welchem zustand sind die trails bei euch grad ?


----------



## goshawk (14. März 2010)

also was mit dem Leimbach is weiss i net, i fahr so gut wie gar niht mehr dort. Die anderen Trails aber waren zum teil noch mit ner dünnen schneeschicht bedeckt, oder relativ gering matschig....


----------



## stelo (16. März 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin neu in Friedrichshafen, gibt es hier im Forum ein Bild, Karte oder ähnliches auf dem man die Trails am Gehrenberg erkennt....Leimbach-Trail, Chinesen-Trail... Für einen ortsunkundigen wäre das sehr hilfreich....Danke schon mal.

Greetz
stelo


----------



## goshawk (16. März 2010)

wende dich mal an "freeman 1982"; auf seite 65 kannst kontakt mit ihm aufnehmen, er hat ne schöne karte ausgearbeitet.......was fährst du cc, fr,dh,allm.......?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (16. März 2010)

korrekt... guck in Mein Album "Gehrenberg" da gibts nen rel. aktuellen Stand der Dinge.


----------



## X-Fire (18. März 2010)

hat jemand am samstag bock auf ne runde gehrenberg? wetter sollte ja die nächsten tage halten


----------



## Freeman_1982 (18. März 2010)

ne ich versuchs morgen, weil... für Samstag ist geliebter Niederschlag angesagt.


----------



## goshawk (18. März 2010)

samstagnachmittag ist garten angesagt, aber ich denke am sonntagnachmittag werde ich den wald unsicher machen....mal schauen wer noch bock hat...


----------



## X-Fire (19. März 2010)

schade, dass ich heute nicht kann. ich hoff aber dass es morgen einigermaßen hält, dass ich auch mal wieder zum fahren komme


----------



## Freeman_1982 (19. März 2010)

War echt schön heute. Leider bin ich absolut außer Form. Sind nur China Trail runter, spitzenmäßig fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goshawk (19. März 2010)

hey leute will mal eure meinung zu dem neuen sprung ganz unten wissen....(vor dem steilstück bei der Brücke), ich mein halt is landung ok und so oder stört er den fahrfluss voll...

 thx


----------



## Freeman_1982 (19. März 2010)

ich hab mich nicht getraut ihn ohne angucken zu nehmen, ehrlich
gesagt war ich etwas überrascht als ich mit Volldampf auf den
gewohnten Absatz zu gerollt bin. Glaub das der Kicker nen bissl
zu steil ist. Aber wenns jemand vormacht nehm ich den gern mit.
Die Stelle ist ideal dafür.

bist ihn selber schon gefahren?


----------



## goshawk (19. März 2010)

klar bin ich ihn schon gesprungen, beim ersten mal lag gut schnee und der hintern war so weit hinter dem sattel, es  ging grad noch gut. das 2. mal war letzter sonntag, es lag kaum noch schnee und es ging schon fast geschmeidig.
aber mal ehrlich, das ist doch kein kicker, das is wie ein drop, eigentlich habe nur ich die "rundgefahrene" Kante wieder "scharfkantig" gemacht, danach die stufe rausgehauen damit man es nicht nur durchrollen kann und eben im landungsbereich die bodenwellen ausgelichen...wie du selbst schreibst: es ist ein Absatz, den man nicht runterrollen kann sondern springen muss und ne landung ist auch da...
oder hat da jemand einen kicker/rampe hingebastelt.....wir reden doch schon von der gleichen stelle...oder?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (20. März 2010)

hehe, wir meinen schon die selber Stelle. Nen "Kicker" ists tatsächlich
nicht, eher ne Kante, aber die Lip ist find ich recht steil hochgezogen.
Egal, sieht super aus und lässt sich sicher auch sehr gut fahren.


----------



## goshawk (20. März 2010)

tja leute,

so sehr es auch schade ist, aber ich bin morgen nicht im wald mit´m bike, darf einem bekannten helfen müssen...


----------



## goshawk (20. März 2010)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> hehe, wir meinen schon die selber Stelle. Nen "Kicker" ists tatsächlich
> nicht, eher ne Kante, aber die Lip ist find ich recht steil hochgezogen.
> Egal, sieht super aus und lässt sich sicher auch sehr gut fahren.



stimmt die kanten ist ein wenig hochgezogen. ich denken da müsste noch einbischen erde hin um es auszugleichen. ein minimaler kick/impuls ist aber gewollt, stehe nicht so auf das reine runtergeplumse...


----------



## MTB-Timmel (22. März 2010)

ich weiß ist nicht vom Gehrenberg, is in der Nähe von Konstanz...aber es lohnt sich wirklich sehr auch mal da hin zu gehen, gibt wirklich affengeile trails ...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (22. März 2010)

geiles Ding. Ist den biste den Großen auch gefahren, oder nur der Typ mitm HT?


----------



## MTB-Timmel (22. März 2010)

jep bin den großen auch, mein kumpel mit hardtail auch...war echt heftig wie weit und wie lange man da fliegt...facebook is ein video, auch von so nem demo rider der übelst abging ^^


----------



## X-Fire (22. März 2010)

sieht nett aus, wo ist das denn genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Timmel (22. März 2010)

hmm das schwer zu erklären...wenn du mit der fähre nach KN fährst sieht man eig ziemlich gut nen weißen und nen braunen Turm...auf jeden muss man zum braunen Turm und dann noch ca. 1km weiter landeinwärts

weißt denn wo die uni is ???


----------



## Ds922 (23. März 2010)

hehe harte nummer war das mit meinem hardtail 

er is ihn auch einmal rüber


----------



## bikingarni (23. März 2010)

Pronto Leute!

Ich komme dieses Wochenende runter an den See und hab übelst Bock am Berg die eine oder andere Runde zu drehen. Wer Bock hat möge sich melden! Ich leide hier in Stuttgart immer ein wenig unter Gehrenbergentzug...

Haut rein, Arni!


----------



## daschwob (23. März 2010)

goshawk schrieb:


> hey leute will mal eure meinung zu dem neuen sprung ganz unten wissen....(vor dem steilstück bei der Brücke), ich mein halt is landung ok und so oder stört er den fahrfluss voll...
> 
> thx



...am samstag hingefahren, runtergedropt und für gut befunden

p.s. wir haben nen Kerl mit nem Nerve getroffen, treibst Du dich auch hier rum? wir standen so blöd rum und ham auf ne Lady im Gebüsch gewartet

... und der Leimbachtrail sieht schon ganz schön übel aus, herrje...


----------



## goshawk (23. März 2010)

daschwob schrieb:


> ...am samstag hingefahren, runtergedropt und für gut befunden



thx, das spornt an...


----------



## X-Fire (23. März 2010)

ich schaus mir morgen an


----------



## Freeman_1982 (24. März 2010)

Hab gestern mal die 4 besten Trails getestet.

Chinesentrail -> rockt
Rutsche -> tiptop
Wanderweg Markdorf -> geht, noch ziemlich nass
Leimbachtrail -> oben gut, Mitte (beim zerstörten Kicker) ziemlich "zerholzt", unten extrem schlammig

Alles in allem wars ne schöne Session. WE würde ich mal nicht anpeilen, sieht nach Regen aus. Dafür passt es heute, also ich geh wohl fahrn.


----------



## X-Fire (24. März 2010)

schön wars heute 

Heute hatte man das Gefühl, dass alle die ein Bike besitzen unterwegs waren.


----------



## blind-fish (24. März 2010)

tag zusammen  na ich will mal nicht hoffen, dass es am WE regnet - wir wollten am samstag oder sonntag mal 2010 einweihen ) jemand dabei (falls es trocken ist)!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (24. März 2010)

X-Fire schrieb:


> schön wars heute
> 
> Heute hatte man das Gefühl, dass alle die ein Bike besitzen unterwegs waren.



oh ja, und Danke fürs "Versuchskaninchen" an der Kante auf China-Trail.


----------



## goshawk (25. März 2010)

schöner scheibenkleister, die "einweihung" von 2010 kann ich mir an helm stecken....
es steht nach dem langen winter arbeit ohne ende an...
glaube ist besser wenn ich hier nicht mehr reinschaue...alle fahren, nur ich kann malochen und sabber dann meinen labtop voll wenn ich das lese...


----------



## Ds922 (25. März 2010)

ich war gestern abend zweimal leimbachtrail heizen und einmal chinesen trail 
leider is der leimbachtrail wirklich im arsch ich hoffe dies endert sich bald


----------



## X-Fire (25. März 2010)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> oh ja, und Danke fürs "Versuchskaninchen" an der Kante auf China-Trail.



kein problem 

@ds922

ja du kamst uns gerade unten am chinesentrail entgegen. hab dich schon gesehen


----------



## reispamps (25. März 2010)

daschwob schrieb:


> ... p.s. wir haben nen Kerl mit nem Nerve getroffen, treibst Du dich auch hier rum? wir standen so blöd rum und ham auf ne Lady im Gebüsch gewartet



Liesst als Neuer erstmal heimlich mit


----------



## Ds922 (25. März 2010)

@ x.fire      cool !!!!    

ja aber wenn ich mal helfen kann oder so den leimbachtrail zu richten wäre ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daschwob (25. März 2010)

reispamps schrieb:


> Liesst als Neuer erstmal heimlich mit



Aha! Eeerwischt


----------



## goshawk (26. März 2010)

reispamps schrieb:


> Liesst als Neuer erstmal heimlich mit



aha ein schläfer


----------



## goshawk (28. März 2010)

moin, moin,

werde so ab 13.00 - 13.30 Uhr mit schippe und gedöns im unteren bereich des china-trails tätig sein. wer hätte noch lust? bei dem sauwetter hast wenigsten dein ruhe vor neugierigen leuten, die sitzen lieber auf dem sofa...


----------



## Husaberg400 (28. März 2010)

hier noch ein schläfer!! ich würde helfen wenn ich genau weiß wo du bist!!! ich bin erst 1 mal den chinatrail gefahren und weißnet mehr ganzgenau wie man hinkommt !!


----------



## goshawk (28. März 2010)

Husaberg400 schrieb:


> hier noch ein schläfer!! ich würde helfen wenn ich genau weiß wo du bist!!! ich bin erst 1 mal den chinatrail gefahren und weißnet mehr ganzgenau wie man hinkommt bin sonst immer an der rutsche unterwegs!!



hiho,

wir ham uns ja nu getroffen, war net mit dir, danke für deine hilfe....
und dein test hat ja gezeigt, dat ding rockt...vor allem wenns trocken ist...


----------



## Husaberg400 (28. März 2010)

ich helf gerne wieder, einfach melden !!! wenns jetzt noch ein bisschen trocken wird, ist das ein richtig schöner Sprung...


----------



## goshawk (28. März 2010)

@an alle biker hier:

hab heute mit husaberg400 aufm china trail einen jäger getroffen, bzw. er uns...beim bauen. Nach anfänglichen startschwierigkeiten hat sich daraus ein, meiner meinung nach,  gutes bis sehr gutes gespräch ergeben. Natürlich konnte nicht gleich der interessenkonflikt aus der welt geräumt werden - wäre ja zu schön; für beide seiten - aber beide seiten haben ihre sicht der dinge geäussert und es konnten einige punkte angesprochen werden.
Darüber hinaus hat herr bendel (der jäger) uns mitgeteilt das er ab 1. april der neue jagdpächter am gehrenberg ist, (allerdings nur ein teil des gehrenbergs, der berg ist auf 3 jagtpächter aufgeteilt). Nachdem sich wie erwähnt das gespräch zum positiven wandte, war er/wir gegen ende der meinung das man zusammen sitzen müsste und reden und das problem des interessenkonflikts so weit wie möglich zu minimieren.
Grundsätzlich hört sich das schon mal sehr gut an. Leider ist und beiden schnell klar geworden das es auf seiten der jäger und der biker ein haufen vollpfosten gibt sich ein dreck darum kümmern werden wenn abmachungen ausgehandelt werden würden...

Ich würde gerne mal eure ansichten, gedanken und anregungen zu dem thema und folgende punkte anhören:

-das problem das immer mehr trails aufgemacht werden...

-das biker in der dämmerung/nacht meinen noch rumfahren zu müssen...

-das es ein haufen spakken gibt die einfach bäume umsägen und irgendwo nägel reinhauen...

-ob man mit dem förster und besagtem jäger einen termin ausmachen soll
1. zum kennenlernen zu einem bier und dann..
2. um gemeinsam z.b. den china-trail begeht und dann eventuell eine teilumlegung vornimmt oder so...

...thx schon mal...


----------



## Husaberg400 (28. März 2010)

So dann gebe ich auch mal meinen Sempf dazu.

1. Ein Treffen mit den Pächtern, Försten ect. fänd ich durchaus   interessant! So lernt man auch mal die gegenseite kennen, evtl. kommt sogar ein konstruktives Gespräch dabei raus und man findet einen Weg wo beide Parteien mit leben können.

2. Bei einer Trailbegehung mit Forts und Jadgtvertretern wär ich ebenfalls dabei. Anschließend noch ein Bierchen und die Welt sieht wieder ganz anderst aus 

3. Zu den unzähligen Trail ringsum den Chinatrail: Ich bin heute seit sehrlanger Zeit mal wieder dort unterwegs gewesen um  Goshawk bei seiner " Baustelle" zuhelfen, und hab Propleme gehabt die Stelle zufinden da dort unzählige Trails ohne Sinn und Verstand entstanden sind, die irgendwo ins Nirvana führen. Diese Trails braucht die Menschheit nicht!

4. Am Leimbachtrail siehts Leider nicht besser aus. Dort sind teilweiße kuriose Bauwerke entstanden die man nicht einmal fahren kann da sie zwischen 2 Bäume gequetscht worden sind wo nicht mal mein Lenker durchpasst! Dafür hat man aber 50 Nägel in ein Baum geschlagen, für nichts und wieder nichts. Als Förster würde ich mich dann auch über die MTB´ler aufregen! Und so entstehen leider Vorurteile!!!

Soweit meine Meinung


----------



## kinesium? (28. März 2010)

An die ambitionierte Feierabend-Bergauffraktion,

ich suche motivierte, ebenfalls trainierende Bergradler, die entweder vor oder nach der Arbeit gerne ein paar Körner verbrennen.

Gebiet: Rund um Gehrenberg und Höchsten
Umfang: je nach Anfahrt 1,5-3 Std., Grundlagen (Flachlandetappen), Kraft-Ausdauer...Streckenerkundungen mal ganz frei nach Schnauze

Von Vorteil sind Streckenkenntnis, da die meinigen nach einem Jahr Erkundungsausfahrten immer noch rar sind.

Zu mir: Anfang 30, m, technikinteressiert, ambitionierter Freizeitmountainbiker, manchmal start ich um 5 Uhr, manchmal um 17 Uhr (gilt für Höhe Markdorf).

Ziel von mir ist dem Training ein wenig mehr Farbe zu verleihen, mehr Leute = mehr Farbe, mehr Spannung, mehr Motivation, mehr neue Wege geographischer und trainingstechnischer Natur und Tipps und Tricks auszutauschen. 

Falls da jemand mit ähnlichen Zielen und geographischer Versiertheit (ansonsten fällt meine latente geographische Desorientierung auf  ) ist: einfach eine PN an mich um eine Trainingsschnupperausfahrt auszuhandeln


----------



## blind-fish (28. März 2010)

@goshawk + husaberg

1. ja, finde ein gespräch mit dem förster ebenfalls absolut richtig und bin da gerne auch dabei... das klärt missverständnisse und ist ein erster schritt zu einem "gemeinsam" - und das ist nunmal wichtig, wenn jeder seine freude am wald haben will...

2. das mit der dämmerung sollte man respektieren - da ist nunmal das wild unterwegs

3. irgendwo einfach nägel reinhauen geht einfach nicht, da habt ihr völlig recht! teile auch die meinung von husaberg mit dem bauwerk am leibachtrail - ein total unsinniges ding dort...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2und4zig (28. März 2010)

Mich freut es ungemein zu lesen, dass der Förster die Meinung der Mountainbiker überhaupt hören will, darauf sollte auf jeden Fall aufgebaut werden. Da der Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad inzwischen sowieso bekannt sein sollte, kann man mit mit einem Gespräch und einer gemeinschaftlichen Begehung nur gewinnen.

Viele kleine Trailstücke irgendwohin zu bauen macht für mich keinen Sinn, es wäre besser, den bestehenden Streckenverlauf zu verbessern, dadurch würden wir obendrein nicht noch mehr Fläche in Anspruch nehmen. 
Genauso machen wenige aber wirlklich durchdachte Bauten mehr Sinn und Spaß als allerlei Zusammengeschustertes.
Wusste gar nicht, dass noch viele Biker im Dunkeln unterwegs sind, ich bin normalerweise nie so lange da, muss immer ziemlich weit anfahren. In der Dämmerung ist die Zeit der Wildaktivität, da haben wir nichts im Wald verloren.


----------



## goshawk (29. März 2010)

hiho jungs,

find ich ja mal echt klasse das sich wenigsten ein paar biker in den grundzügen einig sind. das ist sehr wichtig, denn nichts ist schlimmer als das wir uns selbst uneins sind. was dabei rauskommt sieht man ja schon jahrelang in berlin bei den schafsköpfen.

sehr wichtig ist dabei das wir einen realen bezug zum wald haben und wir ihn nicht nur als raum sehen wo man biken kann/will. Herr Bendel (der jäger vom sonntag) war davon sehr angetan das wir auch die seite des waldes die nichts mit dem biken zu tun wahrgenommen haben und dies begeistert berichtet haben ( vögel, gezwitscher, seltene tiere, selten pflanzen, die ruhe, der erholungswert, rückzugsraum der tiere......). 
Dies hat, meiner ansicht nach, herr bendel zu recht kritisiert, nämlich das viele leute (jogger, walker, reiter, biker....) überhaupt kein bezug mehr zum wald haben, das was ihn ausmacht. das ist auch eben, so denke ich, mit der hauptkonfliktpunkt. die leute gehen in den wald "so jetzt bin ich hier", bauen neue trails ins gemüse ohne zu wissen was sie das gerade platt machen, kümmern sich oftmals ein dreck um die tierwelt um sie herum und achten noch weniger auf den zustand des bodens (wenn ich fahren will, dann fahr ich, die sollen sich nicht so anstellen); auf deutsch: 90% kommen in den wald und wollen etwas von ihm (und wehe die erwartungen werden von jemand gestört) aber ganz wenige bringen etwas ein...
natürlich ist es nicht zwingend unsere aufgabe die leute aufzuklären, aber jeder von uns kann dazu beitragen, wenn er mit seinen buddys unterwegs ist - auch wenn sie nicht wie erwünscht reagieren (kenn ich nur zu gut...)
unser/mein ziel, und dabei sollten schon ein paar leute mitspielen, ist mal vorerst unseren neuen jagdpächter gut bei stange zu halten, damit, wenn ein gespräch stattfindet, keine kriegsstimmung herrscht.

hat jemand einen besseren vorschlag, so lass ihn hören.

das große ziel ist letztendlich das wir in ruhe biken können und das der jäger/förster sein gesicht wahren kann (eigentlich unmöglich, aber schon viele dinge sind wahr geworden weil man es gewagt hat)

mfg


----------



## Freeman_1982 (29. März 2010)

Moin Jungs,

steh hinter euch. Hab auch schon mehrere Waldmeister (im positiven Sinne) am Berg getroffen und angeregte Gespräche geführt. Dumm angemacht wurde ich erst von einem. Dieser jener war allerdings auch mitm Auto wie ein Gestörter auf den Wegen unterwegs und somit sicher eher eine Ausnahme-"Persönlichkeit". Die Idee eines Treffens find ich klasse. Wer arrangiert das? Das uns mehr Tiere als jedem Wanderer über den Weg laufen, ist sowohl dem Umstand geschuldet das wir uns auch in die Tiefen des Waldes vorwagen. Außerdem sind wir öfter unterwegs, als die Schönwetter-mit-dem-Auto-zum-Naturerleben-Fahrer.  Ihr wisst was ich mein. Hab erst bei der letzten Ausfahrt 5 Rehe am Steilhang gesehen. Waren erschreckend unbeeindruckt von meinem Erscheinen.

Finds super, dass es Themen gibt wo sich Jäger Förster und Biker einig sind: Der Wald ist toll.


----------



## goshawk (29. März 2010)

so jetzt ist es amtlich, ich bin über die tage weg....
danach werde ich mich mal an den förster ranmachen (hrrrrr), den von herr  bendel weiß ich nur noch den name (hoffentlich richtig gemerkt)....


----------



## daschwob (30. März 2010)

Servas,

wem "gehört" denn der Gehrenberg eigentlich?
Denn "nur" mit dem - selbst sein Revier pachtenden - Jäger
zu sprechen wird vllt. nicht ausreichen.

Aber Grundsätzlich finde ich es auch äusserts erfreulich,
dass man (bzw. wir, die biker) nicht gleich gegen eine
Wand gelaufen ist/sind

..und mich würde es mal interessieren, wer denn diese
ominösen "Baumeister" sind, die die Bäume vernageln.
Lesen die hier mit? wenn ja, gebt doch mal bitte Eure Meinung
zum Thema "Respekt vor der Natur" wieder.

greetz daniel


----------



## Jochen_DC (31. März 2010)

also erstmal top dass der goshawk ein diplomatisches Händchen hat  Bei anderen wäre evt. so ein Gespräch völlig eskaliert. Miteinander sprechen sollte immer die erste Wahl sein...deshalb dieses Angebot unbedingt wahrnehmen...

Der Gehrenberg ist neben staatlichen Besitz auch noch in Besitz einer Vielzahl von Privatpersonen...ich meine auch dass unter anderem auch aus Haftungsgründen die Probleme von letzteren rühren...


----------



## Ds922 (2. April 2010)

jaja die förster sind zurzeit sehr agressiv. hatte auch neulich ärger. Weil die rehe ja jetzt ihre jungen bekommen!


----------



## goshawk (4. April 2010)

moin,
bin wieder hier
in meinem revier

jetzt aber mal ehrlich, wir wohnen hier am bodensee so endlos schön. war die tage bei köln und hab fast ne kriese bekommen. beton, grau, lärm, gestank, kaum wald, alles flach,total übervölkerd, einfach nur ätzend...


----------



## goshawk (4. April 2010)

ähm....dann noch etwas in sachen jäger/förster am gehrenberg zum richtig stellen:

der förster am gehrenberg ist eigentlich mtb-freundlich, da er selbst ein mtb hat und damit auch fährt. ich meine es war 2005 als ich mal ein besuch in seiner amtsstube gemacht habe. er hinterlies einen sehr ausgeglichenen eindruck....nur sein bericht über einige mtbler schockierte mich....

die einzigen leute die schon für ärger/verdruss gesorgt haben, waren einzelne forstarbeiter und einzelne jäger (wanderer zähle ich nicht dazu, da sie, so wie wir nur naturnutzer sind und nichts zu melden haben).

deshalb seid bitte vorsichtig mit eurer meinungsbildung/ausdrucksweise, diese pauschal-äußerungen mögen wir ja auch nicht.

tatsache ist das schon einmal ein versuch gestartet wurde den leimbachtrail zu legalisieren, das scheiterte allerdings, so wie ich mitbekommen habe, daran, das es keine einigung mit den privatbesitzer wegen der haftung gab, sowie daran das es wie immer einige biker gab die sich einen dreck um die vorabmachungen kümmerten......

wie seht ihr das? wie sollte man mit solchen typen umgehen die durch ihr asoziales verhalten ein projekt zum scheitern bringen? und was würdet ihr persönlich dafür tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goshawk (7. April 2010)

hallo....

weiß jemand wer die leute sind die aufm chinesen-trail ständig rumbasteln....
zum teil sind gute sachen dabei, aber auch ne menge mist, das muss jetzt nach der unterhaltung mit dem jäger nicht sein......-danke


----------



## Husaberg400 (7. April 2010)

Was wurde neugebaut? War gestern unterwegs und hab nichts neues entdeckt!!!


----------



## goshawk (7. April 2010)

was so alles innerhalb von ein paar stunden im wald passieren kann....
-am montag morgen bin ich die strecke abgelaufen und am wallride hatte wohl einer was angefangen und dann mittendrin aufgehört...
-heute nachmittag war ich ne runde am trail und in der oberen mitte hat man einen nicht wirklich sauberen sprung hingebastelt, das beste ist das es gleich dort bei dem Hochsitz ist...
-einige meter davor ist in der hängenden kurve ja ein neuer anlieger, dat ding scheint top zu sein...


----------



## Husaberg400 (7. April 2010)

Hui, dann war ja jemand fleißig! muss ich mir morgen mal anschauen gehen!!


----------



## X-Fire (7. April 2010)

war heute auch wieder am berg unterwegs. ob was am chinatrail neu ist, kann ich nicht sagen, weil ich den einfach zu wenig kenne. hab mich sogar 2mal verfahren...
war aber schönes wetter heute


----------



## daschwob (8. April 2010)

goshawk schrieb:


> was so alles innerhalb von ein paar stunden im wald passieren kann....
> -am montag morgen bin ich die strecke abgelaufen und am wallride hatte wohl einer was angefangen und dann mittendrin aufgehört...
> -heute nachmittag war ich ne runde am trail und in der oberen mitte hat man einen nicht wirklich sauberen sprung hingebastelt, das beste ist das es gleich dort bei dem Hochsitz ist...
> -einige meter davor ist in der hängenden kurve ja ein neuer anlieger, dat ding scheint top zu sein...



...was den angebastelten wallride und den neuen Kicker betrifft, keine Ahnung!

...der Anlieger jedoch, der is noch nicht ganz fertig. Soll mal die Basis
darstellen, die sich jetzt mal n bisschen festfahren soll. Dann wird
er noch n bisserl hochgezogen. Jetzt kann man die Kurve wenigstens
fahren

was mir jetzt Gestern aufgefallen ist, ist, dass ständig neue schneissen
durchs Unterholz gepflügt werden. Find ich nicht so toll, denn dann
gibts ganz bestimmt Ärger.
Auch wurde der Trail stellenweise mit Holz "sabotiert", sprich versperrt, was uns ja zeigt, dass die bikerei irgend jemandem gewaltig stinkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goshawk (8. April 2010)

also die hängende kurve hatte auch ihren reiz.....ich bin da oft mit 2 rädern driftend rum...bis es mich mal übel gelegt hat....

wenn du/ihr neue schneissen auf china-trail seht, dann schmeißt gleich holz rein, sonst ist es bald vorbei mit der ruhe und dem vergnügen....

thx


----------



## kinesium? (8. April 2010)

goshawk schrieb:


> ...jetzt aber mal ehrlich, wir wohnen hier am bodensee so endlos schön. war die tage bei köln und hab fast ne kriese bekommen. beton, grau, lärm, gestank, kaum wald, alles flach,total übervölkerd, einfach nur ätzend...



Hahahahahaha ...ähnlich geht es mir mit dem Bodensee...sobald die Sonne scheint riecht's nach Algen, von Pflanzenschutz geschwängerte Luft im Sommer, von November bis Frühjahr lange Phasen ohne Sonne nur wabernde Nebelschwaden, doppelt soviele km/hm...

Deshalb fahr ich jedes WE in die Heimat...freu ich mich auf die frische Luft, die einen durch und durch beflügelt, die geeeeniale Berglandschaft in der der hektische Alltag sich in der Weite zu verlieren scheint, trotz teils bis zu 22 km langer Anfahrten durch die vielen Täler sind 30-100 hm/km möglich...usw..

Da fällt mir noch ein...im Ruhrpott, ich hätte es vor lauter Vorurteilen kaum erwartet, gibt es Wald und Möglichkeiten (für Flachlandheizer) ohne Ende...dort lässt selbst der bergverliebte Biker gerne Körner liegen 

Es kommt immer auf den Standpunkt an von dem aus die Welt betrachtet, gell !


----------



## goshawk (9. April 2010)

hmmmm....lieber kinesium,

ich habe eigentlich keine vorurteile gegen den ruhrpott, denn der ist super toll. Auch bei köln gibbet es nette sachen....siebengebirge z.b.
Mein "gemaule" bezog sich eben auf das dirkte umfeld von köln. Als "nichtstädter" und "fremder" empfand ich die gegend dort als reiner wahnsinn. 
ich bin eben damit verwöhnt das die "natur" bei mir in bermatingen 4 gassen weiter anfängt, der gehrenberg ist auch nicht weit.
Als ich noch im großraum stuttgart wohnte war es auch normal, erst mal einige km anfahren zu müssen...
In einem punkt gebe ich dir recht: der bodensee direkt bei uns hier (außer beim bodanrück) ist total äzend, überall verbaut, so gut wie kein naturufer, fast kein meter ohne teerbahnen, überlaufen mit tourismus, spritzwütige obstbauern...

Ich denke es ist ein unterschied ob man eine region meint oder eine lokale örtlichkeit....

nice day


----------



## MTB-Timmel (9. April 2010)

hier mal was aus der näheren Gehrenberg Umgebung...Überlingen


----------



## goshawk (10. April 2010)

hiho...

bin, wenn das wetter passt, morgen nachmittag mit´m radl im wald....(vorzüglich china-trail)


----------



## blind-fish (10. April 2010)

moin 

wäre morgen gegen etwas später auch dabei  aber ich will heute auch hin - ist sonst noch wer dabei!? meine handynummer ist im profil zu finden... 

gruss


----------



## Husaberg400 (11. April 2010)

Also ich wär auch dabei evtl. trifft man sich, muss noch en bissel am Radel basteln  bin so gegen 1-2 im wald


----------



## D1s1re (11. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen.
Wollte mich auch als heimlicher MitLeser outen. ;-)
Wohne erst seit Nov. 2009 hier in der Gegend und bin derzeit dabei, wenn es die Zeit und das Wetter zulässt, den Gehrenberg zu erkunden.
Wie findet man am besten die besagten Trails ? 

Und um was zum aktuellen Thema bezutragen:
*Der Biker ist der König im Wald ?
NEIN, er ist nur Gast im Wald und wie jeder Gast sollte er wissen, sich  zu benehmen!*

Grüße aus dem D-Tal.
Bernd


----------



## goshawk (11. April 2010)

D1s1re schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Wollte mich auch als heimlicher MitLeser outen. ;-)
> Wohne erst seit Nov. 2009 hier in der Gegend und bin derzeit dabei, wenn es die Zeit und das Wetter zulässt, den Gehrenberg zu erkunden.
> Wie findet man am besten die besagten Trails ?
> ...



hi,

herzlich willkommen Bernd.
in der bildergallery von wildcat1982 findest du gute hinweise über die einstiege der trails. Dein wahlspruch ist gut, zeigt er doch auch das du dich für die sache interesierst...

mfg goshawk


----------



## daschwob (11. April 2010)

joooooo und die nagelnden Baumeister ham sich aber noch 
net gemeldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (11. April 2010)

in meinem Album gibt's ne relativ aktuelle Karte mit den Strecken. Pisten waren gestern spitze.


----------



## goshawk (12. April 2010)

@d1s1re:

sorry "wildcat" is jemand anderst, ich meinte natürlich "freeman"....


----------



## D1s1re (13. April 2010)

Kein thema, habe das Profil gefunden gehabt @ goshawk

Na das hört sich super an, dann hoffe ich das dass wetter am Sonntag mitspielt. dann werde ich mir das ganze doch mal zu gemüte führen.


----------



## muelleth (13. April 2010)

Hey, bin auch neu hier.
War bis jetzt nur einmal zu fuß oben aufm berg. Wo genau kannst da einsteigen wenn du an der Steilkant bzw. am Turm bist? Ist da viel los??

Grüße


----------



## goshawk (14. April 2010)

so, war heute kurz beim förster drinnen und obwohl er vielbeschäftigt war hat er sich kurz zeit genommen. 
Unterhaltung war angenehm und erstmal positiv zu bewerten...natürlich brauchen wir keine wunder erwarten, schließlich platzen wir mit unseren anliegen in seine alltäglichen geschäfte hinein.

Herr Bendele hat sich wohl auch nicht negativ bei ihm geäußert, somit wird es ertmal, so hoffe ich, am china-trail ruhig sein
Das hat auch von euch jeder selbst in der hand...


----------



## dmo (14. April 2010)

goshawk schrieb:


> so, war heute kurz beim förster drinnen und obwohl er vielbeschäftigt war hat er sich kurz zeit genommen.
> Unterhaltung war angenehm und erstmal positiv zu bewerten...natürlich brauchen wir keine wunder erwarten, schließlich platzen wir mit unseren anliegen in seine alltäglichen geschäfte hinein.
> 
> Herr Bendele hat sich wohl auch nicht negativ bei ihm geäußert, somit wird es ertmal, so hoffe ich, am china-trail ruhig sein
> Das hat auch von euch jeder selbst in der hand...



Coole Sache. Find ich toll, dass du den Schritt gemacht hast. Meistens gibt es ein Problem und dann ist es einfach eine blöde Situation zum freundlichen "kennenlernen". Der Chinatrail ist ja auch echt toll, also sollten wir Biker ihn immer sauber halten, freundlich sein und auch mal kurz langsam fahren wenn Fussgänger kommen !


----------



## Husaberg400 (15. April 2010)

Ich hab ein Proplem und hoffe einer von euch kann mir helfen!!!
Ich hab ein 1. Monat altes Bergamont Big Air 9.9 nun stellte ich heute beim fahren fest das ich Spiel in der Umlenkung habe so ca. gefühlte 2mm das is doch nicht normal oder? Nun meine Frage kann sich das evtl. mal jemand anschauen (oder ich komm mal vorbei) wäre echt super wenn einer von euch mir weiter helfen könnte da ich mir echt nicht sicher bin woran es liegen könnte!!!  Bitte einfach per pn melden


----------



## blind-fish (15. April 2010)

kenne mich mit dem bergamont nicht aus - aber hast du schon mit dem händler gesprochen...!?

gruss


----------



## Husaberg400 (15. April 2010)

nee hab ich noch nicht ! ich wollte das mal einer der einbisschen Allgemeinwissen von Freeridern hat mal ein Blick drauf wirft! vielleicht ist es was ganz simples und ich komm net drauf!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lörr (15. April 2010)

also bei meinem big air war das nicht so, da hielt das bombenfest (war aber auch eins von 06 - und ich glaube nicht dass man was absichtlich nicht wirklich befestigt)... hm - schraubs mal auseinander und gucks dir genau an - vielleicht hat sich der bolzen ja ein wenig spiel ins material gefressen.


----------



## Husaberg400 (15. April 2010)

Also ich habs gefunden! Die Schraube wo mit der DHX Dämpfer befästigt ist war locker! Wenn ich die Schraube anzieh ist das Spiel weg! Aber ist das normal das der Hülsendurchmesser nicht Gleich der durchmesser der Schraube ist? also das Hülse und Schraube schon garkein Spiel haben ??


----------



## 2und4zig (15. April 2010)

Normalerweise sollte der Dämpferbolzen gerade soviel Spiel haben, dass er sich noch dreht, aber man den Dämpfer nicht hin und her verschieben kann. 
Sag mal, reicht das Gewinde vom Bolzen etwa bis in die Buchse? Sieht von den Spuren drin so aus. Das hatte ich bisher noch an keinem Rahmen, aber wenn es hält nun gut. 
Um wieviel kleiner ist der Bolzen denn als die Buchsenbohrung?


----------



## Husaberg400 (16. April 2010)

Ich würde sagen 0,5 mm ist der Bolzen kleiner als die Bohrung


----------



## goshawk (16. April 2010)

hmmm...hört sich für mich an als wären die buchsen gnadenlos ausgeschlagen...
aber wenn der bock erst ein monat alt ist hmm ich weis net, mein sxt han i scho 1 jahe und da sitzt noch alles stramm

...


----------



## Husaberg400 (16. April 2010)

Ich hab mit Bergamont telefoniert der sagte mir das das Spiel normal ist und das in den neuen Big Airs nur noch M8 schrauben als Bolzen verwendet werden. Aufjeden fall schicken die mir jetzt neue Buchsen und diesmal richtige Bolzen die passgenau seien sollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goshawk (17. April 2010)

hiho,

bin morgen nachmittag aufm trail....


----------



## muelleth (24. April 2010)

jemand morgen mittag aufm Trail?


----------



## blind-fish (24. April 2010)

tag zusammen 

will heute und morgen auf den trail... vielleicht sieht man sich ja  meine nummer ist im profil zu finden....

gruss


----------



## goshawk (28. April 2010)

hi, hab heute morgen entdeckt das auf chinatrail der unterste Sprung zerstört wurde....allerdings vermute ich unsere eigene leute dahinter...

@an alle....

wenn ich am fr. rechtzeitig feierabend hab will ich, und wer lust hat kann sich mal melden, den sprung wieder aufbauen....gleiche stelle, doch diesmal einreisssicherer...

mfg rené


----------



## Freeman_1982 (28. April 2010)

welcher? der vor der Brücke? Nicht wahr oder? Nach anfänglichen Bedenken fand ich den sehr gut.

Echt mies sowas.


----------



## X-Fire (28. April 2010)

Am Montag ist er noch gestanden. Bin mitlerweile auch öfters aufm Chinatrail unterwegs und endlich verfahr ich mich nicht mehr


----------



## Freeman_1982 (28. April 2010)

Richtig, am Sonntag bin ich auch noch drüber.


----------



## goshawk (28. April 2010)

werde mich morgen abend mal melden wegen neuen aufbau am fr. nachmittag/abend...

wenn ich keine leute zusammenbekomm, denk ich, dann lass ich ihn erst mal so....alleine den sprung sauber anlegen an einem abend is nix. 
da kommt nix rechts zustande...


----------



## X-Fire (28. April 2010)

hab leider dieses wochenende keine zeit zum helfen. sonst gerne


----------



## DenK (29. April 2010)

Servus, werde gegen Nachmittag am Gehrenberg sein, kenne mich aber leider nicht gut aus. Falls jemand von den Locals zum Bauen/Fahren kommt könnt ihr mich ja mal anrufen. Helfe auch gerne beim Bauen mit!

016097688700

Edit: Habe aber kein Werkzeug dabei!

Grüße,
Dennis aus Biberach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Husaberg400 (29. April 2010)

also ich wär beim bauen, wieder dabei!!! sag mir ne uhrzeit und  ich bin da!!!


----------



## goshawk (29. April 2010)

bin grad im stress, melde mich heute abend nochmal...


----------



## goshawk (29. April 2010)

so, nun han i theoretisch feierabend...
an alle die bock haben beim sanieren des untersten sprungs aumf chinesentrail mitzuwirken: ich werde voraussichtlich so um 18.00 auftauchen, wahrscheinlich direkt von der arbeit. also ohne bike, aber mit werkzeug...klappspaten wäre nicht schlecht...

ich hoffe es kommt nichts dazwischen...


----------



## Husaberg400 (29. April 2010)

okay ich schau um 18 uhr vorbei bis morgen!!


----------



## Steve O5 (29. April 2010)

Hey Rene,

Ich schau auf jeden Fall morgen Abend bei euch vorbei!
Muss sehen wann ich Feierabend machen kann und dann noch schnell einkaufen, aber so gegen 18 uhr sollte passen. Ich werde eine Schaufel+Säge mitbringen.

Gruß
Stephen


----------



## goshawk (8. Mai 2010)

moin leute,

bin morgen nachmittag im wald...---

wer noch????


----------



## reispamps (8. Mai 2010)

Vermisst jemand seine Brille? 
Gefunden unterhalb vom Drop am Chinesen bei der Holzbrücke.

Viel Spass im Schlamm.


----------



## muelleth (8. Mai 2010)

werd morgen warscheinlich auch da sein


----------



## Husaberg400 (9. Mai 2010)

Hey,
war gerade im Wald spielen! der Chinatrail ist ganzschön von den Reiter vergewaltigt worden :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goshawk (9. Mai 2010)

hi, wir müssen uns knapp verpasst haben, war auch auf china-trail. allerdings bin ich über leimbach die forstautobahn hoch. oben am einstieg hab ich grad noch einen helm verschwinden gesehen....schade...

hmmm wegen den reiter, das was die machen ist genauso illegal, wie unser "playing in the woods"....
klar ist das die den pfad und die wurzeln mit ihren hufeisen mehr schrotten wie die mtb´ler...aber lieber ein paar lästige reiter als gespannte drähte und zersrörte sprünge...

wie kommst du mit dem erhöhten obern sprung zurecht??
ich denke man müsste die anfahrt nochmal überarbeiten...

mfg


----------



## DannyBoyKN (9. Mai 2010)

Wir sind am Freitag - wollten auf jeden Fall - über Leimbach hoch und dann den Chinesentrail runter, haben aber den Einstieg nicht gefunden. Da wir dann schon beim Turm waren sind wir über die Abbruchkante runter ... war 'ne ziemliche Rutscherei. Na ja, haben dann alles abgebrochen.

Kann uns einer von euch aufzeigen, wo wir den Einstieg verpasst haben ?
Ich habe unseren Track angehängt.


----------



## Husaberg400 (9. Mai 2010)

ich find den oberen sprung geil! ich bin ihn gleich 3 mal gefahren zum austesten wie weit ich gehen kann, die anfahrt könnte man noch minimal optimieren sonst 

bin auch erst den Leimbachtrail gefahren und dann zum Chinatrail rüber!!


----------



## muelleth (9. Mai 2010)

die anfahrt könnte man noch optimieren, wobei der sprung schon ok ist 
mir kam heute aufm leimbachtrail auch ne gruppe reiter entgegen wobei ich in den matsch ausweichen musste, das war nicht so erfreulich


----------



## goshawk (10. Mai 2010)

moin,

hatte die überlegung am donnerstag oder freitag dem china-trail mit werkzeug ans leder zu gehen...
da nun wieder regnet wird wohl am nächsten we nicht viel mit fahren möglich sein...
näheres erst mitten in der woche...


----------



## Feli (12. Mai 2010)

goshawk schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> hatte die überlegung am donnerstag oder freitag dem china-trail mit werkzeug ans leder zu gehen...


also ich wär am Start und der Xfire auch. Morgen ist super, da hat sicher jeder Zeit 
Müssen dann noch abklären wer welches Werkzeug mitbringt.
Ich könnte Schrauben und nen Akkubohrer mitnehmen... Kleiner Scherz 
Nein aber Spaten und Säge oder sowas kann ich mitbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goshawk (12. Mai 2010)

mellde mich später, bin grad im stress...


----------



## goshawk (12. Mai 2010)

also, da morgen die meisten ausschlafen wollen und es morgens noch regnet würde ich vorschlagen um 14.30 unten brücke...

schaufel ist wichtig .....


----------



## X-Fire (12. Mai 2010)

ja uhrzeit passt. bringen auch paar werkzeuge mit. dann bis morgen.


----------



## goshawk (13. Mai 2010)

hmmmm...

wenn es so weiterpisst können wir unser vorhaben knicken...

dann lieber ein 2ter versuch am sam. oder son.

melde mich nochmal so auf 12.00


----------



## goshawk (13. Mai 2010)

also so wird das heute nix, hab echt kein bock bei dem piss und matsch rumzuschuften...


----------



## Feli (13. Mai 2010)

jep, echt mies... Warten wir noch ob sichs bessert oder sagen wir gleich ab?
Die nächsten Tage wirds wohl auch nicht besser.
Was genau hattest du denn vor alles zu machen?


----------



## goshawk (13. Mai 2010)

ich sage es für heute ab. der boden ist schon so aufgeweicht und nun noch der regen von heute, da kannst nicht mal richtig laufen, alles ist schmierig und schaufeln kannst mit so nem matsch auch vergessen....
habe das einmal versucht, das hat gereicht...

sorry jungs, mal schauen wie es am sonntagnachmittag geht...

mfg rené


----------



## MTB-Timmel (13. Mai 2010)

würde euch ja auch gern beim basteln helfen aber ich darf net - arzt hat es mir verboten ^^ ... Kanbeinbruch, ich gammel nur noch rum ... boah schlimm ich muss wieder aufs Rad sonst werd ich noch verrückt


----------



## blind-fish (13. Mai 2010)

tag zusammen 

ärztemeinungen sind unwesentlich 

gruss


----------



## MTB-Timmel (13. Mai 2010)

ja  seh ich eig auch so...aber der Schmerz bestätigt mir das  leider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berthold63 (14. Mai 2010)

Mal was ganz anderes.....
Der China-Pfad war mal ein ganz genialer Trail, leider wird er von ein paar Gehirnamputierten bei jedem Wetter (kaputt-) befahren.....
Muß das sein????
Und dann wundert ihr euch wenn die Waldbesitzer hohldrehen?
Darüber sollten mal etliche (ich nenne keine Namen) in diesem Forum ganz sachte nachdenken....

Gute Nacht und trockenes Wetter wünscht 

Berthold


----------



## Freeman_1982 (14. Mai 2010)

Zum Glück bin i zu faul mein Radl ständig zu putzen, sonst würd
ichs mir beim nächsten Besuch von dir wohl auch anhören können,
gel Berthold? Naja aber bei dem Mist hab ich auch kein Bock drauf
da rumzudümpeln.

Bitte bitte besseres Wetter. asap


----------



## goshawk (15. Mai 2010)

berthold63 schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes.....
> Der China-Pfad war mal ein ganz genialer Trail, leider wird er von ein paar Gehirnamputierten bei jedem Wetter (kaputt-) befahren.....
> Muß das sein????
> Und dann wundert ihr euch wenn die Waldbesitzer hohldrehen?
> ...



...endlich spricht es noch jemand mal an...danke berthold

und soll ich mal ganz ehrlich sein?
langsam hab ich kein bock mehr für solche ....(-sehr böses wort-)... nach dem trail zu schauen....
außerdem scheinen wir einen sack voll feiglinge aufm trail zu haben, die zwar genau wissen um was es geht, aber nicht genügend arsch in der hose haben um solch typen deutlich aufzuklären.

ist uns die strecke so wenig wert, ist sie so schlecht oder haben wir genügen alternativen

ende mai anfang juni wollte ich mit dem Förster zusammen kommen um wegen der strecke zu reden.....
.....was soll ich ihm sagen?  -das wir uns nicht einig sind?   -das wir/ich nicht in der lage sind die strecke in schuss zu halten?  das man nicht in der lage ist ordnung zu halten und das verhalten der biker unter kontrolle hat?...-der/die lacht/en uns aus...

echt hey, wenn das so weitergeht dann könnt ihr mich mal, -so von wegen sich um die strecke kümmern und beim förster stark machen- wenn das der lohn ist das man einen mehr oder weniger auslacht:" schaut euch den depp an, wie er sich den arsch für uns aufreißt...."

vielleicht merkt man den wert von etwas wenn man es verloren hat...vielleicht sind auch hier einige gespannte drähte und zerstörungsorgien notwendig damit einige leute kapieren das es noch mehr gibt....

ist die strecke uns so wenig wert? vielleicht haben wir ja genügend alternativen? wenn man was gutes hat, sollte man es pflegen und nicht achtlos behandeln...

eine krasse idee zur vernunft wäre die strecke schließen zu lassen, ich denke dann wären alle hellwach und plötzlich bereit opfer zu bringen und sich sehr anständig zu verhalten. denn soweit ich weiß ist die strecke seeehr beliebt...


rené


----------



## daschwob (15. Mai 2010)

...ich vermute mal, dass die Leute die Du eben angesprochen hast,
garnet hier mitlesen. Wahrscheinlich sind das irgendwelche
15jährigen, die sich daheim NWD reinziehen, sich danach fühlen 
als währen sie im kanadischen Urwald und dementsprechend "Axt" anlegen.
Und die Tatsache, das die Bubis noch keinen Führerschein haben, um mal in nen Bikepark zu fahren, tut ihr übriges.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (15. Mai 2010)

könnt gut sein, ich geh auf die 30 zu, renè hats glaub ich schon hinter sich und beim Berthold darf ichs nicht sagen sonst bekomm ich eine aufn Deckel.  Egal, aber ich glaub schon das es ein bissl was mitm Alter zu tun hat. Ich hab jedenfalls kein Bock da bei sonnem Mistwetter alles kaputt zu fahren.


----------



## dmo (15. Mai 2010)

Ich bin jemand, der gern auch mal bei Nässe oder Schnee biken geht. Bevor jetzt aber der große Aufschrei kommt - den Chinatrail bin ich bisher nur bei Trockenheit gefahren.

Vielleicht kann mich ja einer im Detail aufklären, was den Nässe und die dadurch entstehenden Spurillen im Vergleich zum "trockenen Trailbiken" mit Jagd- und Forstwirtschaft zu tun hat ? Schadet es wirklich den Bäumen wenn man bei Nässe über die oberste Wurzel fährt ? An der Stelle wo die Wurzel den Trail quert ist der Boden doch eh komplett platt. Was genau ist im Nassen für den Förster anders ? Ist der Wachstums-Schaden wirklich messbar oder geht es nur darum dass es keiner sieht dass der Trail gefahren wird. 

Den Jäger betrifft Nässe vermutlich gar nicht, da es ja beim Wild eher um das Fahren an sich mit den dadurch verbundenen Geräuschen geht (welche auch bei Trockenheit entstehen.)


----------



## goshawk (15. Mai 2010)

daschwob schrieb:


> ...ich vermute mal, dass die Leute die Du eben angesprochen hast,
> garnet hier mitlesen. Wahrscheinlich sind das irgendwelche
> 15jährigen, die sich daheim NWD reinziehen, sich danach fühlen
> als währen sie im kanadischen Urwald und dementsprechend "Axt" anlegen.
> Und die Tatsache, das die Bubis noch keinen Führerschein haben, um mal in nen Bikepark zu fahren, tut ihr übriges.



da hast du grundsätzlich recht...und deinen meinung hab ich bis letztes jahr stark vertreten...

allerdings ist mir, seit sich immer mehr biker auf dem chinatrail kennen lerne und anspreche, sehr negativ aufgefallen das die zahler der "ist nicht mein problem", "ist mir doch egal", "ich mach was ich will"... Typen im alter von die 20-27 extrem angestiegen ist...
um so trauriger da doch "man" dann reifer und vernünftiger sein sollte und auch in diesem alter eigentlich anfängt auch an morgen und andere zu denken...

das wäre dann die basis womit sich oben erwähntes projekt realisieren lassen würde...
momentan sieht es zu meiner enttäuschung wohl nicht so aus...

rené


----------



## goshawk (15. Mai 2010)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> könnt gut sein, ich geh auf die 30 zu, renè hats glaub ich schon hinter sich und beim Berthold darf ichs nicht sagen sonst bekomm ich eine aufn Deckel.  Egal, aber ich glaub schon das es ein bissl was mitm Alter zu tun hat. Ich hab jedenfalls kein Bock da bei sonnem Mistwetter alles kaputt zu fahren.



danke für die blumen "alter", leider bin noch keine 30, auch wenn ich wie 40 aussehe

rené


----------



## dmo (15. Mai 2010)

Eines der Hauptprobleme die Biker mit Förstern und Jägern haben, rührt aus gegenseitigen Vorurteilen. Dass ein Jäger sauer ist, wenn er gerade 2h auf dem Hochsitz wartet und dann Biker vorbeifahren ist klar. Dass ein Förster versucht die Interessen des Eigentümers zu vertreten (und sei es nur versicherungstechnischer Natur) ist auch klar. Schliesslich lebt der Forstbetrieb ja vom Auftraggeber - egal ob Privatgrund oder Staatswald. 

Wir sollten gemeinsam alle Biker die wir treffen dazu anhalten bei einem Kontakt mit Förstern und Jägern:

- langsam fahren, Gesprächsbereitschaft signalisieren
- gegebenfalls anhalten
- freundlich sein
- bei Verbotsdrohungen sollte man die positiven Argumente die für´s Biken sprechen Vortragen und sich trotzdem für Störungen entschuldigen
- keine Personalien angeben, nur sagen woher man kommt
- man sollte Gegenargumente entgegennehmen, aber auch auf Stichhaltigkeit prüfen
- Fragen wo die Hauptinteressen liegen
- Lösungsvorschläge zu diesen Konflikten erfragen und auch selber welche aussprechen
- auch bei Uneinigkeit oder Drohungen, sich in jedem Fall freundlich verabschieden

Bei Fussgängern sollte jeder:

- sehr langsam fahren, gegebenfalls anhalten
- freundlich sein

Muss jeder selber wissen, was er moralisch vertreten möchte. So wie oben beschrieben mach ich es. Auch wenn dadurch mal der fröhliche Bike-Ausritt in einem 1 Stunden Gespräch endet und die Tour gelaufen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goshawk (15. Mai 2010)

dmo schrieb:


> Ich bin jemand, der gern auch mal bei Nässe oder Schnee biken geht. Bevor jetzt aber der große Aufschrei kommt - den Chinatrail bin ich bisher nur bei Trockenheit gefahren.
> 
> Vielleicht kann mich ja einer im Detail aufklären, was den Nässe und die dadurch entstehenden Spurillen im Vergleich zum "trockenen Trailbiken" mit Jagd- und Forstwirtschaft zu tun hat ? Schadet es wirklich den Bäumen wenn man bei Nässe über die oberste Wurzel fährt ? An der Stelle wo die Wurzel den Trail quert ist der Boden doch eh komplett platt. Was genau ist im Nassen für den Förster anders ? Ist der Wachstums-Schaden wirklich messbar oder geht es nur darum dass es keiner sieht dass der Trail gefahren wird.
> 
> Den Jäger betrifft Nässe vermutlich gar nicht, da es ja beim Wild eher um das Fahren an sich mit den dadurch verbundenen Geräuschen geht (welche auch bei Trockenheit entstehen.)




hi,

-ich radle gerne wenn schnee liegt, das driften ist so gei...ähm genial...
-wenn die strecke noch feucht ist, mit ein paar nassen stellen, radle ich ebenfalls, d.h. ich kein reiner schönwetter biker, sondern es ist eine vernünftige schlussfolgerung der umstände...

welche umstände?
der gehrenberg ist ein überbleibsel der gletscher aus den alpen. d. h. er besteht nur aus dreck und losen gestein. wenn es also regnet dann kann das wasser nicht so ablaufen/versickern wie beim berg mit felgestein,, sondern der dreck saugt sich voll wie ein schwamm. 
was ist die folge?
wenn der berg so richtig nass ist, so wie jetzt, dann wird das mega gematsche. man eiert den trail runter und gerade weil es so ein
geschmiere ist hängt man dauernd an der bremse...denn rest kannste ja denken. weiter in den kurven wird ebenfalls die erde abgetragen, an den bekannten matschstellen wird es immer schlechter, die leute umfahren die stelle und aus einem trail wird eine "autobahn"...sehr zur "freude" der waldbesitzer (die gehen nämlich von einem kleinen pfad und nicht von einer schneiße aus) und der kritiker, die wohl in unserem falle nicht ganz unrecht haben wenn sie mit dem punkt (in unserem fall teilweise vermeidbare) errosion kommen...

wegen den förster und jäger folgendes. du hast vor jemand was zu vermieten, bekommst aber schon im voraus mit das die zukünftigen mieter mit den sachen eher achtlos umgehen. wie wird wohl deine entscheidung ausfallen?
also, wenn ich mich dafür stark mache das die förster/jäger uns auf dem trail in ruhe fahren lassen, sie aber deutlich sehen was für eine sauerei wir machen, uns die natur eigentlich egal ist und wir nur zum shreddern kommen, dann können wir die bemühungen knicken.
letztendlich sitzen wir am kürzeren hebel, also sollten wir nicht so dumm sein und es uns genau mit den leuten ver*******n die über wohl oder wehe auf dem trail entscheiden.....noch besser wäre es kooperationsbereitschaft zu zeigen. das bilde ich mir ein zu machen und deshalb mach ich auch das "faß" auf, wenn wegen irgendwelchen assis die sich ein scheiß um natur und mitbiker kümmern alles für die katz ist...

rené


----------



## dmo (16. Mai 2010)

Da der Gehrenberg mit seinen Trails von so unzählig vielen Bikern gefahren wird, sehe ich einen sehr hohen Allgemeinnutzen. Als ich letztes mal unten war, waren vermutlich über ein Dutzend Biker gleichzeitig am Berg. 

Es ist doch nicht realistisch dieses Interesse am Gehrenberg so umzusetzen, dass es keine Konflikte gibt. Die Konflikte wird es aufgrund unterschiedlicher Interessenslage immer geben. Nur sollte man damit freundlicher umgehen. - Der Ton macht schliesslich die Musik.

Dass nur Fussgänger schmale Waldwege nutzen dürfen ist doch im ganzen Land nicht mehr Zeitgemäß. Die Zahl der Biker steigt auch im XC Bereich ständig an. Hier ist ein hohes Maß an Allgemeininteresse und Allgemeinnutzen erreicht, welches ein Umdenken und eine Änderung der alten Regeln (für Großgrundbesitzer) zugunsten der Bevölkerung erfordert.

Meiner Meinung nach sind die Besitztümer auch falsch verteilt. Die Waldbesitzer sollten nicht alles nur für sich beanspruchen. Mal vom rechtlichen Standpunkt abgesehen - sind unbewohnte Wälder und Berge nicht auch ein Stück Gemeinschaftsgut aller Erdenbürger ?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (16. Mai 2010)

goshawk schrieb:


> danke für die blumen "alter", leider bin noch keine 30, auch wenn ich wie 40 aussehe
> 
> rené



Hehe also bei Kind und Kegel hätt ich dich jetzt mal auf 30+ geschätzt.
War ned bös gemeint. 

Darf ich hier mal einen Punkt zum Thema Erosion anbringen der mir zumindest
nicht einleuchtet: Wie seht ihr das Verhältnis der Zerstörung von Waldboden
durch Forstarbeiten (siehe Leimbachtrail) zur Zerstörung von Waldboden durch
MTB'ler. Mir ist klar das es unschön wenn nicht ärgerlich ist, wenn die tollen
Trails bei Schlamm zerfahren werden. Aber das was einige Waldmaschinen
binnen weniger Stunden anrichten wird die Natur in den nächsten 6 Monaten
nicht vergessen. Also manchmal fehlt mir einfach die Verhältnismäßigkeit bei
dieser Diskussion.

Nur ums nochmal klarzustellen: ich bin auch gegen Schammsessions am Berg,
weils sinnfrei ist und unnötig Arbeit produziert. Nur beim Punkt Bodenerosion
kann ich mir das Schmunzeln einfach nicht verkneifen. Sorry wenn ich da nicht
"linientreu" bin.


----------



## goshawk (16. Mai 2010)

dmo schrieb:


> Es ist doch nicht realistisch dieses Interesse am Gehrenberg so umzusetzen, dass es keine Konflikte gibt. Die Konflikte wird es aufgrund unterschiedlicher Interessenslage immer geben. Nur sollte man damit freundlicher umgehen. - Der Ton macht schliesslich die Musik.



ich denke mal du meinst damit das ich nicht bsonderst nett hier reagiere. nun mit dir hat es nichts zu tun, ich kenne dich ja nicht mal richtig.
und ja, natürlich kann man nicht alle interessen mit der einstellung, die unsere gesellschaft heute hat, lösen...

vielleicht siehst du meine reaktion mit anderen augen wenn du folgendes mit in die waagschale legst: bis 2004 war der größte teil des trails unbekannt und unbefahren. ein kumpel und ich wollten eine alternative zu dem damals verkommenen leimbachtrail. der chinatrail war 2004 nichts als ein schlecht erkennbarer alter und verfallener pfad...-er wurde wiederbeblebt, neu gestaltet, angpasst und erweitert---mit viel zeiteinsatz und liebe zu sache. weiter stand die bemühung im vordergrund dort kein so ein fiasko zu haben wie am leimbach. dort machte jeder was er wollte; die biker und die "gegner"....
inzwischen ist ja bekannt geworden das ich im kontakt mit förster und jäger stehe damit es am chinatrail weiterhin ruhig bleibt und ich verwende einiges zeit darauf den trail in schuß zu halten, was so eben alles dazu gehört....

also und ein, so denke ich, normaler mensch, macht eben ein fass auf wenn man seine bemühungen so mit den füssen tritt, oder er eben das so empfindet...


----------



## goshawk (16. Mai 2010)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Darf ich hier mal einen Punkt zum Thema Erosion anbringen der mir zumindest
> nicht einleuchtet: Wie seht ihr das Verhältnis der Zerstörung von Waldboden
> durch Forstarbeiten (siehe Leimbachtrail) zur Zerstörung von Waldboden durch
> MTB'ler. Mir ist klar das es unschön wenn nicht ärgerlich ist, wenn die tollen
> ...



schmunzeln ist gut. als man mich damit konfrontiert hat, meinte ich falsch gehört zu haben, ich war sauer und irritiert...
tatsache in unserer gesellschaft ist eben, das man mit der natur eben so fast alles machen kann wenn es ums geld geht... unsere trails bringen kein geld, wir haben noch keine starke lobby und sind eben eher eine belächelte randgruppe. aber wir scheinen nützlich genug zu sein um uns einschlechtes gewissen einzureden--vorallem von den leuten die noch in den 60er jahren leben (gute alte zeit und so...)
ich will hier auch keine erosionswelle lostreten, ja nicht sowas. das problem liegt beim gehrenberg und seiner blöden beschaffenheit. und es ist nicht wegzureden das an manchen stellen die bikes stellenweise schon heftige spuren in die natur gehauen haben--natürlich in keiner relation zu den forstmaschinen...
wir können dumm tun und uns mit dem Waldverwaltungsapparat rumstreiten wegen der erosion und riskieren ärger, auch wenn wir recht haben. oder wir sagen sinngemäß: ja manche stellen sehen nicht so toll aus, wir schauen danach...
das wirkt echt wunder. einige kritiker konnten bis jetzt mit so oder ähnlicher aussage beruhigt werden und das vorhaben terror zu machen konnte abgewendet werden-----das ist mit der grund warum ich sauer bin. da reisst man sich den after auf und schaut das wir ruhe haben und dann....denn rest kennst ja schon...


----------



## dmo (16. Mai 2010)

goshawk schrieb:


> ich denke mal du meinst damit das ich nicht bsonderst nett hier reagiere



Nein nein, das ist ein Missverständniss. Deine Reaktion und die ganzen Bemühungen find ich schon ok. Mit dem Spruch "der Ton macht die Musik" habe ich nicht dich gemeint, sondern der Umgang von Bikern mit den anderen Waldnutzern (Jäger, Förster, Fussgänger).

Interessant find ich, dass du den Trail mit fahrbar gemacht hast. So lange kenn ich den ja noch nicht, dachte der Trail wär schon immer so frei gewesen. 

Hab neulich hier in der Lauratal-Gegend auch zwei beliebte Trailabschnitte mit der Akku-Heckenschere und der langen Astschere von Dornen und Geäst befreit. Ich denke da werden sich auch einige Biker drüber freuen wenn sie wieder mit voller Power durchheizen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dmo (16. Mai 2010)

Bin heute Chinatrail gefahren. Obwohl es mehrere Stunden nicht geregnet hat, war es so matschig wie ich es noch nirgends bei so einem Wetter erlebt hab. Muss eingestehen, dass goshawk hier schon recht hat, beim C-Trail hat man echt das Gefühl bei dem Wetter was kaputt zu machen. Es macht dort auch bei Schlamm nicht wirklich Spaß durch den Matsch zu zirkeln, da der Trail viel besser zu einer flowigeren Fahrweise passt. Um die Kicker (und mich) nicht zu zerstören, hab ich sie dann doch lieber umfahren. Der obere sieht aber echt geil aus, werde euer Kunstwerk dann mal nach der nächsten Trockenzeit springen. Der Hang unten vor der Brücke war heute (zumindest für mich) unfahrbar. 

Später bin ich noch 2 x Leimbach gefahren, das macht echt Laune bei Matsch und man hat nicht ständig das komische Gefühl was kaputt zu machen. Dort ist ja eh schon alles Plattgefahren. Das Problem war hier eher hinterher den Lehm wieder vom Bike zu bekommen.


----------



## daschwob (17. Mai 2010)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> könnt gut sein, ich geh auf die 30 zu, renè hats glaub ich schon hinter sich und beim Berthold darf ichs nicht sagen sonst bekomm ich eine aufn Deckel.  Egal, aber ich glaub schon das es ein bissl was mitm Alter zu tun hat. Ich hab jedenfalls kein Bock da bei sonnem Mistwetter alles kaputt zu fahren.



...tröste Dich, denn du bist nicht allein, ich bin auch kein tween mehr
zu mindest auf dem Ausweis


----------



## goshawk (20. Mai 2010)

tach leute,

war im wald un habe den oberen sprung etwas umgestaltet...leider ist er etwas höher geworden (grins)...bitte um eindrücke wer ihn am weekend fährt...

achso, wegen biken am weekend, also heute war es ja schon eine unlustige sache zu fuss überhaupt sicher an den trail zu gelangen...mal sehen ob man am überhaupt fahren kann...


----------



## X-Fire (20. Mai 2010)

Ich habe vor am Sonntag zu gehen, hoff dass es bis dahin nicht mehr oft regnet. Soll ja besser werden zum Wochenende.


----------



## goshawk (22. Mai 2010)

bin am sonntag nachmittag im wald...


----------



## X-Fire (22. Mai 2010)

goshawk schrieb:


> bin am sonntag nachmittag im wald...



wir auch, fahren denke ich zwischen 2 und 3 hier los. wenn du auch in der zeit fährst kansnt dich ja melden, sonst sieht man sich vielleicht auf der strecke


----------



## goshawk (23. Mai 2010)

hi x-fire,

wir ham uns wohl zwischen bermatingen und grünwangen aufm radweg gesehen. ich war schon wieder aufm heimweg, hatte nem bekannten gezeigt was fürn sport wir im wald treiben....und da es noch relativ matschig ist hab ich mich dann doch fürs grillen entschieden...
...wie war eure runde?


----------



## X-Fire (23. Mai 2010)

ja das waren wir, aber ich hab dich viel zu spät erst erkannt.

ja war lustig heute, aber vom matsch an der grenze. klar macht auch mal spaß so zu fahren, nur da machst die strecke halt total kaputt wenn man es da übertreibt.

haben wir einige videos gedreht, leider ist bei meinem faststurz der akku leer gewesen


----------



## dmo (24. Mai 2010)

Heute waren die Strecken am Gehrenberg (dank der kräftigen Sonne übers Wochenende) echt wieder gut fahrbar. 

@goshawk

Gute Arbeit - der obere Sprung ist echt super geworden.  Ich sprech dir schon mal im Namen der Allgemeinheit ein fettes *DANKE* aus !


----------



## X-Fire (24. Mai 2010)

ja der obere sprung ist wirklich net übel 

war aber ehrlich gesagt überrascht dass ich trotz geringem tempo doch recht hoch rausgesprungen bin. nächstes mal fahr ich die strecke mal wieder mitm downhiller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focus95 (28. Mai 2010)

gibt es eigentlich noch welche die mit einem hardtail den gehrenberg runter düsen oder bin ich der einzige?


----------



## Robsen (28. Mai 2010)

SX 4 SALE







http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/276270


----------



## goshawk (29. Mai 2010)

Focus95 schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich noch welche die mit einem hardtail den gehrenberg runter düsen oder bin ich der einzige?



moin, also es gibt ein haufen die mit dem hardteil hochdüsen,
doch beim runterdüsen sind es sauwenige, ich meine einige joungster düsen abendzu mit ihren bikes am leimbachtrail und ein kerle aus schnetzenhausen sowie direkt aus markdorf düsen sauschnell am gehrenberg....


----------



## Freeman_1982 (29. Mai 2010)

was ein S***** Schlamm heute am ChinesenTrail.
Leider sind einige Kurven und Anliegen bei dem Wetter
befahren und jetzt zerfahren wurden. Wirklich Schade.
Ich empfehle momentan niemanden diese Piste zu
benutzen. Ist echt nicht so der Hit. und kommende
Tage wirds ja auch noch mehr Regen geben. ;(

PS: bin bis vor Kurzem auch noch mitm HT die Trail runter
gedüst. Ist jetzt aber Geschicht, habs verkauft. Ein richtiges
Rad reicht mir und selbst zum Bergauffahren ist das schwere
Enduro besser geeignet.


----------



## goshawk (6. Juni 2010)

wer war heut biken?
wie sehen die trails aus?


----------



## Problem (6. Juni 2010)

Ist noch ordentlich matschig.  Sind ein teil vom gehrenbergturm trail hoch und dann einen runter denn ich leider nicht benennen kann. (Der trail ist am turm und steilhang vorbei und links runter.) 

Leimbach und chinatrail sind bestimmt noch recht schlecht befahrbar (oder war da schon ein teil chinatrail dabei?  )


----------



## dmo (6. Juni 2010)

goshawk schrieb:


> wer war heut biken?


Als ich vorhin den Chinesentrail hoch bin, sind mir zwei mit FR-Bikes entgegen gekommen. 


goshawk schrieb:


> Wie sehen die trails aus?


 Der Ch. war heut abend ganz gut befahrbar, der Leimbachtr. teils teils. Dachte schon ich komm halbwegs sauber heim, aber war dann durch ein paar Matschstellen am Leimb. doch nicht so. Inzwischen hat´s aber leider schon wieder angefangen zu regnen.


----------



## Husaberg400 (13. Juni 2010)

War gestern ne Runde auf dem Chinatrail unterwegs!!!

Der oberste Sprung ist echt gut geworden!!

Leider sind die Anlieger sehr in mitleidenschaft gezogen worden, außerdem musste ich leider erneut feststellen das wir nicht gerne auf dem Trail gesehen werden! Am ende vom Grad bevor es über den Kiesweg geht waren 5 ca. 30 cm angespitzte Stöcke endgegend  der Fahrtrichtung in den Boden gesteckt. Hab ein Bild von gemacht. wenn ich es hin bekomme Lade ichs noch hoch!

Wenn jemand Zeit und Lust hat könnte man mal wider en bisschen Zeit in den Trail investieren.


----------



## Nocinoib (13. Juni 2010)

Husaberg400 schrieb:


> Am ende vom Grad bevor es über den Kiesweg geht waren 5 ca. 30 cm angespitzte Stöcke endgegend  der Fahrtrichtung in den Boden gesteckt. Hab ein Bild von gemacht. wenn ich es hin bekomme Lade ichs noch hoch!



Krass! Am Freitag war da nix. Ich glaube du musst das Bild auf irgendeine Seite (Homepage, picasa o.ä. Seite) hochladen und es dann im Thread verlinken. Wäre auf jeden Fall sehr interessant es zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goshawk (13. Juni 2010)

wenn jemand mal wieder so fiese fallen sieht, dann macht ein oder mehrere bilder davon. am besten zur nächst besten möglichkeit eine anzeige bei der polizei aufgeben, das bild vorlegen als beweis und nicht in vordergrund rücken das man ein dh-biker ist. gibt man sich als normaler bürger aus, der empört über solche fallen reagiert und sich besorgt um andere "wanderer" zeigt - wird eher etwas geschehen als wenn man sich als mtb-ler ausgibt....

es ist echt wichtig das ihr das zur anzeige bring!!!!!
die polizei kennt ihre schräge vögel bisweilen ganz gut- egal ob jäger, bauer oder naturschützer....


@husaberg400

gerne.....vielleicht nächstes we? es soll ja die ganze wo. regnen, somit brauchen wir am we eh nicht fahren....aber instandsetzung könnten wir machen...


----------



## goshawk (27. Juni 2010)

da mir der ganze fussballkack auf die nüsse geht und es weit besseres gibt...-ich bin heute nachmittag zum spielen im wald....chinatrail und so...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (27. Juni 2010)

war gestern, piste geht so...


----------



## goshawk (27. Juni 2010)

war heute mit dennis und war endlos super...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (27. Juni 2010)

hört sich gut an, werde versuchen morgen abend zu fahren. so gegen 18uhr.


----------



## blind-fish (27. Juni 2010)

servus zusammen 

sitze hier grad in kassel und denke wehmütig an unseren gehrenberg  na gut, ganz soooo schlimm ist's au ned -> morgen will ich mal versuchen, nach winterberg  zu fahren und dort die piste unsicher machen (also ganz im wortsinn vermutlich als rollendes hindernis )...

aber nächstes WE möchte ich mich schonmal für chinatrail & co auf die liste setzen (muß man oben inzwischen schon wartemarken ziehen!? ich war jetzt 3 wochen nicht da )... ist wer dabei!?

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (27. Juni 2010)

hab gestern niemanden getroffen, aber nach 5 wochen fahrpause hab ich dann auch nciht alle Trails abgeklappert.


----------



## goshawk (28. Juni 2010)

blind-fish schrieb:


> servus zusammen
> 
> aber nächstes WE möchte ich mich schonmal für chinatrail & co auf die liste setzen (muß man oben inzwischen schon wartemarken ziehen!? ich war jetzt 3 wochen nicht da )... ist wer dabei!?
> 
> gruss



moin,

wir sind gestern genau um die zeit des fussballgedöns gefahren, es war genial, keiner unterwegs, absolute ruhe....wenn das wetter passt am so. wieder..


----------



## Freeman_1982 (28. Juni 2010)

heute wars der Hammer. Super Piste. Danke für den Aufräumer am China Trail. Heute war wieder alles frei.


----------



## X-Fire (29. Juni 2010)

Morgen gebe ich meine Bachelorarbeit ab, muss dann zwar noch nen kleinen Vortrag halten, aber dann hab ich jede Menge Zeit und bin für jeden Spaß oder Arbeiten zu haben !


----------



## MajorAwesome (29. Juni 2010)

Moin, ich war die letzte Zeit nicht am Gehrenberg unterwegs, daher kenn ich den Chinesentrail garnicht. Wo ist denn da der Einstieg?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (29. Juni 2010)

Auch heute waren Chinesentrail und Leimbach spitzenmäßig fahrbar.

Ne Karte gibts in meinem Album wie auch schon zig mal hier erwähnt.


----------



## MajorAwesome (30. Juni 2010)

Jo, die hab ich dann gesehen und erfolgreich benutzt 

Heißt der Chinestrail wegen den roten Ziegeln am Einstieg?


----------



## Lörr (30. Juni 2010)

nein, her heißt Chinesentrail weil sich keiner Ho Chi Minh merken könnte... eigendlich müsste s ja der Vietnamesentrail sein 
Und so hieß er eben, weil er so versteckt liegt und ihn nicht alle Welt kennt.


----------



## sevi97 (9. Juli 2010)

suche jemand der heute noch bock hat zufahren.....fahr aber mit einem hardtail und bin nicht so gut....kenne nicht viele trails und so!

bitte melden


----------



## goshawk (9. Juli 2010)

heute gehts leider nicht, sonst gerne - wahrscheinlich am sonntag: playing in the woods


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sevi97 (9. Juli 2010)

gehts vielleicht auch samstag...bin sonntag bis freitag weg!


----------



## goshawk (9. Juli 2010)

dieses wochenende ist der samstag schon verplant, muss mich auch mal um meinen kl. sohn kümmern....
aber es gibt ja noch einige samstage...


----------



## goshawk (10. Juli 2010)

so leute,

war heute mit meinem kleinem im wald. und was entdecken wir da? ein nagelbrett bei einer wurzel nach dem großen sprung. ich hab bilder gemacht, und das schöne ding mitgenommen. am montag gehts zur anzeige damit, sowie zum förster ins büro zum zeigen...

somit hat es uns auf dem chinatrail auch erreicht....mal sehen was wir machen (außer anzeige)



bin voraussichtlich morgen um 14.00 am start, playing in the woods

rené


----------



## trialbiker111 (11. Juli 2010)

Hi, fahre auch öfters auf dem Gehrenberg rum  aber bis jetzt hab ich den China Trail noch net gefunden wäre sehr nett wenn jemand mir kurz erklären könnte wo der ungefähr ist !

mfg


----------



## Lörr (11. Juli 2010)

Freeman 1982 hat dazu n Bild in seinem Album: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/482927

@René - na schöne beschehrung, jetzt darf man auch da immer aufs schlimmste gefasst sein. Ich hoff mal dir erzählt die Polizei nicht wieder sowas in der Art wie vor nem Weilchen, als Arnie nen gespannten Draht gefunden hatte - "Das was ihr da macht (im Wald rad fahren) ist auch nicht besser."


----------



## goshawk (12. Juli 2010)

ich war als wanderer mit meinem kl. sohn unterwegs, somit hat es eine andere gewichtung, hoffe ich....


----------



## trialbiker111 (12. Juli 2010)

@goshawk: was fürn scheiß eh !!!
 da musst den  ganzen trail ja erstmal abschaun bevor runter heizen kannst... 


wann ist mal wieder einer von euch aufm gehrenberg


----------



## goshawk (12. Juli 2010)

war heut bei den gesetzeshüter und hab mich dort als einfacher familienvater der empört ist, aufgedrängt. die meinten auch dass das gar nicht geht, aaaaaber eine anzeige gegen unbekannt bringt nichts, denn die geht in den akten unter. wohl aber wurde die sache dokumentiert mit dem hinweis rücksprache mit jäger/förster zu halten...

ich hab das nagelbrett wieder mitgenommen und werde es bei gelegenheit noch dem förster zeigen. herr burger müsste ja seine krummen vögel auch gut kennen.

meinerseits hege ich argen verdacht gegen einen erzkonservativen altjäger, der mehr oder weniger grundsätzlich gegen alle radfahrer, reiter und sonstige waldsportler hat...

...und gegen die nutzer eines orangen ford pickup, das waldarbeiter zu sein scheinen, die schon öfters dabei gesichtet wurden mit hohem tempo durch den wald zu brettern. ein waldarbeiter hat mir vor ca. 3 jahre mal gesagt, dass wenn es nach ihm ginge, überall im wald nagelbretter wären...

leider gibt es keine beweise. gut wäre es wenn die fallen immer an der gleichen stelle wären, dann würde sich ein ansitzen lohnen....

rené


----------



## Feli (13. Juli 2010)

abgefahren...
wer so bescheuert ist wirklich schwerste Verletzungen anderer, die er nicht mal persönlich kennt, in Kauf zu nehmen, hat sie echt nicht mehr alle. Allein schon die Tatsache dass jemand so einen Hass aufbauen kann, obwohl wir ihm persönlich gar nichts getan haben, ist schon bedenklich. Der Typ ist wohl der erste bekannte Förster-Hooligan 
Kannst du mal ein Bild von dem Teil machen und hier reinstellen? Das würde mich echt interessieren...
Grüße
Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MajorAwesome (13. Juli 2010)

Wie das Teil genau aussieht würd mich ebenfalls interssieren! 

Bin gestern da runter gefahren, ist schon ein mulmiges Gefühl, vor allem weil ja schon Drähte am GB gespannt wurden...


----------



## sevi97 (13. Juli 2010)

am Gehrenberg beim 2ten turm in der nähe


----------



## goshawk (13. Juli 2010)

hier ein bild








http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/691958

rené


----------



## blind-fish (13. Juli 2010)

da muß man sich echt zusammenreißen mit der wortwahl bei solchen wixxern, die sowas da hinbauen...!  man sollte so einen echt mal im wald beim eingraben antreffen... 

gut, dass du das ding gefunden hast, rene... platte reifen sind dabei ja eine sache - aber wenn es dadurch zu einem sturz kommt, oder man vielleicht wegem dem sprung mal stürzt und da reinfällt... das mag man sich echt gar nicht vorstellen...

vg, h


----------



## FFM (13. Juli 2010)

Ich habe bald Semesterferien - Ich ziehe in den Wald;-) Geschlafen wird auch nicht!


----------



## blind-fish (13. Juli 2010)

ok - ich gründe nen FFM-essen-und-getränke-versorgungsservice...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2und4zig (13. Juli 2010)

blind-fish schrieb:


> man sollte so einen echt mal im wald beim eingraben antreffen...



Das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht, aber in der Situation wüsste ich echt nicht, was ich dann tun soll. 

Ihn zu fotografieren währe wohl nicht übel, aber bis ich meine Kamera oder Handy rausgekramt hat, hat der mich schon bemerkt.

Möglicherweise wäre es die beste Idee ersteinmal herauszufinden, wer er ist. Wenn man ihm im "Gespräch" seinen Namen abringen kann gut, wenn nicht, dann fährt man ihm hinterher bis zu seinem Auto oder seinem Haus. Mit dem Fahrrad ist man eh schneller als er zu Fuß. Und mit einem Kennzeichen oder einer Adresse hat man immerhin mal einen Namen, somit könnte man ihn als konkrete Person anzeigen.

Hauptsache nicht handgreiflich werden, sondern schön Dinge, die gegen ihn sprechen sammeln.


----------



## Lörr (13. Juli 2010)

tja , da hab ich als Flecktarnträger nen Vorteil, bis der mich sieht ist die Kamera draußen .
Dummerweise ist mein Rad gelb...

Aber die Idee mit dem Verfolgen, kann man ja auch unauffällig machen, ist nicht übel. Ich glaube, mit denen reden wird wenig bringen, scheinbar sind die ja, wieso auch immer, schon Blind vor Hass auf uns Mountainbiker. Scheinbar so arg, dass sie nicht mehr kappieren, dass sie uns nicht nur am fahren hindern, sondern im extremstfall schwer verletzten, mit Pech sogar tödlich (mit dem Brustkorb oder so drauf...)
Und sie gefährden ja nicht nur uns Fahrer, sondern auch Fußgänger und Tiere. Vorallem wegen dem letzten Aspekt glaub ich nur bedingt dass es ein Förster oder Jäger sein könnte, und wenn doch ist es ein ziemlich mieserabeler.


----------



## jack-boregard (13. Juli 2010)

Also da kann man nur den Kopfschütteln. Das hat doch nix mehr mit Naturschutz oder ähnlich zu tun. Da ist doch nur einer sauer, das er jetzt 200 Meter weiter in den Wald laufen muss um Bambi übern Haufen zu schießen. Das Interessen kollidieren, wenn zwei Hobbies aufeinandertreffen ist ja ok, aber irgendwo hört's dann auf.


----------



## reispamps (14. Juli 2010)

Ich zieh mal kurz an der Bremse (als selten-Fahrer und Neuling).

Diesen Mountainbike-hassende Förster/Jäger, gibt es den wirklich, oder
ist das ein eingebranntes Feindbild auf das hier alle Schuld geschoben wird? 
Wenn es ihn gibt, kennt ja sicher jemand seinen Namen oder Gesicht!?
Ansonsten würde ich hier erstmal die Unschuldsbehauptung in den Raum 
stellen.

Bzgl. der Anzeige bei der Polizei, würde ich das nochmal versuchen. Ein
Polizist hat die Pflicht eine Anzeige aufzunehmen. Inwieweit das fallen 
gelassen wird, entscheidet immernoch ein Staatsanwalt. Die Erfahrung 
mag dem Polizisten Recht geben, aber hier liegt ganz klar ein 
Straftatsbestand vor, also nix mit Ordnungswidrigkeit oder ähnliche 
Kleinigkeiten. Am Ende wird der Verantwortliche vielleicht (hoffentlich) 
erwischt, kommt aber halbwegs davon, weil vorher nie offiziell bzgl. eine 
solcher Fallen eine Anzeige auf den Weg kam.

Emotional stimm ich hier jedem Vor-poster zu, dem Typen gehört mit 
dem Brett der Arsch versohlt (ist das so gross wie es auf dem Bild 
wirkt?). Aber eine sachlichere Betrachtung der Situation bringt uns am 
Ende mehr. Vorallem in Bezug auf die Erhaltung des Trails und der 
zwangsweisen Abhängigkeit von der Duldung durch den Forstbetrieb.

Meine zwei Pfennige


----------



## blind-fish (14. Juli 2010)

@reispamps

es gibt da wirklich nen mtb-hasser - und es gibt da auch schon offizielles, bzw. eigentlich gibt es immer mal nen neuen vorfall:

http://www.suedkurier.de/region/bod...eimbach-Trail-zum-Friedhof-;art372474,2775273

mit den ermittlungen stimme ich dir zu - zumindest einleiten sollte sein...


----------



## FFM (14. Juli 2010)

blind-fish schrieb:


> @reispamps
> 
> es gibt da wirklich nen mtb-hasser - und es gibt da auch schon offizielles, bzw. eigentlich gibt es immer mal nen neuen vorfall:
> 
> ...



Was ist daraus damals geworden...? Die Dorfbullen, kann man eh vergessen, wie immer!


----------



## goshawk (14. Juli 2010)

moin,

es steht ja noch ein besuch beim förster aus, da der nette kerle auch mtb fährt und den trail kennt, wird er wahrscheinlich auch mal nachdenken. es hätte ja immerhin auch er reinfahren können und er kennt die jäger und waldbesitzer, die sollte er dan mal zur rede stellen.

.....ich fahr heut in urlaub, danach schauen wir weiter.....

achja jungs und bitte seit vorsichtig

rené


----------



## tucel (14. Juli 2010)

Heut um 18 Chinesen trail wer Lust hat...


----------



## dmo (14. Juli 2010)

tucel schrieb:


> Heut um 18 Chinesen trail wer Lust hat...


 hey, auch im Forum - so ist´s recht  Wie war´s heut beim heizen ?


----------



## Robsen (14. Juli 2010)

Irgendwann erwischts jeden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2und4zig (14. Juli 2010)

Ich habe aber gar keine Lust von irgendeiner Art von Nagelbrett oder Klavierdraht erwischt zu werden


----------



## sevi97 (16. Juli 2010)

suche jemand der heut noch faehrt waehre gut wenn der hardtail faehrt.....bin nicht so gut also.......


----------



## sevi97 (19. Juli 2010)

hat vielleicht heute jemand bock? is doch so geiles wetter


----------



## goshawk (19. Juli 2010)

warst heut nu radeln?

mal schauen was noch morgen abend geht....wie bist du drauf mit deinem hardtail? fallls wir fahren sollten, erwarte von mir und meinem bike keine wunder beim hochradeln oder km-spulen....

war heute abend mit meinem kleinen wieder im wald (früh übt sich) und han angefangen in der rinne nach dem wallride, eine art "steinfeld" anzulegen. sowas fehlt noch aufm trail...


----------



## jack-boregard (19. Juli 2010)

Was ist eigentlich aus dem Leimbach trail geworden? Ist der nimmer angesagt?


----------



## goshawk (20. Juli 2010)

der wäre sofort wieder angesagt wenn auch dort so einer da wäre, der ein teil seiner freizeit für instandsetzung, pflege usw. investieren würde. doch leider sind die zeiten, in denen es normal war, das eigentl. jeder der den trail nutzt, sich auch mal bückt und was dafür tut, vorbei.

rené


----------



## jack-boregard (20. Juli 2010)

Achso schade. Bin leider weggezogen, aber habe grad Urlaub. Komme auch gern zum basteln. Bin vermutlich die nächsten Tage in markdorf und hab's Bike eingepackt. (klapspaten auch  ) 

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal. 

Gruß 
Marco


----------



## goshawk (21. Juli 2010)

an alle urlauber und die, die vor dem "großen regen" nochmal gas geben wollen, bin morgen spät. ab 6.00 auf den trails....

für näheren kontakt pn....

rené


----------



## sevi97 (21. Juli 2010)

ja haette schon bock aber erst so um 19:15.....wie alt seid ihr eig. alle und wie lange fahrt ihr schon??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goshawk (21. Juli 2010)

bald 29, verheiratet, kind, fahre seit ich 6 bin, mtb seit 14, freeride/enduro seit 19...

wenn du morgen abend radeln willst, dann nimm aber einen schirm mit, es soll ab morgen nachmittag pullern

rené


----------



## jack-boregard (21. Juli 2010)

Hi, ich bin 28, fahre erst seit letztem Jahr. Bin dazu noch nur noch selten in Markdorf beim Traumtrail. :-(

An dieser Stelle noch mal riesen Kompliment an alle die hier so gut am basteln sind.


Gruß,
Marco


----------



## X-Fire (22. Juli 2010)

Ich war gestern. Bin Leimbachtrail und Chinesentrail gefahren. Beide komplett fahrbar und keine Fallen entdeckt.

Leimbachtrail war echt auch wieder echt gut. Die ganzen krassen Spurrillen sind weg, nur hier und da müssten halt mal wieder die alten Kicker aufgebaut werden.

übrigens bin 23 und fahre seit ich 14 bin MTB und seit 16-17 auch bisschen schneller mit anderen bikes unterwegs  Bin aber die letzten Jahre kaum mehr gefahren, habe erst diesen Winter wieder richtig angefangen.


----------



## sevi97 (22. Juli 2010)

ich bin 12 und fahre mtb seit ungefaehr 1 jahr...ja ich haette mal bock in der gruppe zugehen dann ist immeer witzig...vllt. am wochenende


----------



## Lörr (22. Juli 2010)

16, seit ca... naja, 2-3 jahren per Fully unterwegs. Allerdings bin ich schon ewig nicht mehr oben gewesen,... ich glaub, wenn ich von Neufrach nach Markdorf fahre, schmelze ich auf dem Weg dort hin... 

@Rene - gibts schon neues vom Brett? Oder ist das mehr oder weniger wieder unter den Tisch gekehrt worden?


----------



## 2und4zig (23. Juli 2010)

Ich bin 21 und fahre genauso lange wie Lörr. Bin übrigens sein Bruder.
Die Sache mit schmelzen dürfte sich seit heute wohl erledigt haben. War ja klar, kaum habe ich frei, regnet es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sevi97 (23. Juli 2010)

man koennte sich mal irgendwe zu 5. treffen und trails fahren oder so....ich bin halt noch nicht so gut...Lohnt sich es ein helm zukaufen der nicht nur den kopf sondern auch das ganze gesicht schuetzt....ich hatte bis jetzt immer glueck mit meinen stuerzen....hab mich schon ein paar mal ueberschlagen aber hab mich nie richtig verletzt...


----------



## Lörr (23. Juli 2010)

also ich trage generell einen integralhelm, so viel ist mir mein Kiefer wert.


----------



## X-Fire (23. Juli 2010)

Es kommt ganz auf die Fahrweise an. Wenn ich mit nem XC unterwegs bin, ziehe ich sicher keinen Fullface an, da ich da sicherlich nie so fahren werde wie mit meinem Downhiller.

Aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden, aber für XC ist ein Fullface absolut ungeeignet, da drin bekommst ja keine Luft mehr beim hochfahren *g* Wenn ich das richtige sehe, hast du auch nichts anderes wie ein XC Bike. Wenn du damit die Strecken am Gehrenberg runterfährst ist das noch lang kein Downhill


----------



## Lörr (23. Juli 2010)

das hatte ich nicht beachtet, wir sind hier ja nicht in der DH/FR abteilung. Also für Cross Country würde ich mir auf jeden fall nur nen normalen Helm kaufen. Genügt vollkommen


----------



## jack-boregard (23. Juli 2010)

Also ich fahr die zwei Trails mit Sprüngen und Drops auch mit dem Fullface. Protektoren meist auch. 

Man würds mich ägern, wenns mich auf die Nase legt und der Helm zuhause am Regal hängt 

Ich fahre auch noch nicht so lang, und gerade dann find ichs wichtig. Wer schon tausend mal so nen Sprung drüber ist und ein super Geschick mit dem Bike hat tut sich hier vielleicht einfacher. Aber lieber einmal zu viel geschwitzt


----------



## X-Fire (23. Juli 2010)

Ja aber man kann es auch übertreiben. Es gibt auch recht leichte Helme mit nem Kinnbügel vielleicht ist sowas für den Anfang nicht schlecht.

Am Gehrenberg fahr ich auch alles mit Fullface, aber ist bei mir auch angebracht


----------



## Problem (23. Juli 2010)

Moin! 

Hier sind leute dies nicht drauf haben und sich treffen wollen? Bin ich genau der richtige dafür! 
Also wäre evtl. auch dabei!


In sachen Helm: Ich hab seit dieser woche den Casco Viper, der ja FF und XC/AM helm vereint und bin bis jetzt zufrieden. Bin mit ihm zwar noch nicht gefahren, aber er sitzt gut und macht einen super Eindruck! Auch den Kinnbügel geht super rein und raus, ich weiss nicht wie man da was abbrechen kann, wie hier manche schreiben! KAnn ihn nur empfehlen!
Er hilft auch bei Problemen mit der freundin, wenn man das Küssen nich mehr haben kann!


----------



## Lörr (23. Juli 2010)

ich trau dem halt immer noch nicht. Unstabil ists bestimmt nicht, aber bestimmt auch nicht so stabil, wie ein richtiger Integralhelm. Bei einer fröhlichen Wenigkönnerrunde bin ich dabei 
Sofern das Wetter wieder besser wird.


----------



## Problem (23. Juli 2010)

Ja klar hält der nicht so viel aus, aber immernoch mehr als ein xc helm  Man könnt auch sagen "besser als nichts"! Es fühl sich halt auch gleich auch ganz anders an, psyche ist wichtig!


----------



## Lörr (23. Juli 2010)

klar, das sowieso. Also letzteres.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jack-boregard (24. Juli 2010)

Alles klar hört sich gut an  hab noch zwei Wochen Urlaub 

Jetzt frag ich aber mal andersrum, wenn du schon mit so nem Helm mit kinschutz rumfährst, warum dann nedd gleich den richtigen? Also ich hab mir vor nem Jahr einen gekauft und bin sehr zu frieden. Hochtreten tue ich ohne, runter immer mit. Ab und zu gibt's auch ne Tour, dann kann's auch vorkommen ich hab beides dabei, ist aber eher selten. 

Aber das Wetter ist echt zum heulen. Ich schraub mir grad ein neues Bike zusammen, hab nun drei Wochen auf die letzten Teile gewartet. Gestern sind se gekommen, und nun..... Regen...


----------



## Problem (24. Juli 2010)

Den Kinnschutz muss ich ja nicht immer dranhaben. Den werde uch dranmachen wenn ich sachen wie gehrenberg fahre. Aber wenn ich andere sache fahre lasse ich zu hause oder im rucksack. Und beides ff und "kleinen helm" mitnehmen mag ich auch nicht. 

Und ich kann ihn auch aufsetzen wenn ich auf der straße fahre. Wenn ich also bald wieder zum Arbeitsagentur muss hab ich einen helm. Ich muss noch dazu sagen das bei meinem alten das gestell das den helm da hällt wo er in gehört kaputt war und ich ihn nicht mehr guten gewissens tragen konnte.

Das die leute immer nach rechtfertigungen für solche helme verlangen


----------



## goshawk (24. Juli 2010)

also, was nu los mit morgen?
wenns wetter passt am nachmittag am gehrenberg?

gebt mal laut, damit wir auch in der gruppe mal radeln...

rené


----------



## Problem (24. Juli 2010)

Sag doch mal ne Zeit an, aber morgen kann ich wahrscheinlich nicht


----------



## muelleth (24. Juli 2010)

wenns wetter mitmacht wär ich vielleicht auch da


----------



## jack-boregard (24. Juli 2010)

Bei mir ist's noch unklar, entweder China oder albstadt  jungfernfahrt mitm neues Bike **freu**


----------



## goshawk (24. Juli 2010)

also ich bin so ca ab 15.00 aufm chinatrail.
war heute zu fuss dort und es hielt sich mit dem matsch erstaunlich in grenzen, nur im unteren bereich is schmoddrig....

rené


----------



## goshawk (24. Juli 2010)

jack-boregard schrieb:


> Bei mir ist's noch unklar, entweder China oder albstadt  jungfernfahrt mitm neues Bike **freu**



was für ne kiste hast nu, wenn dauernd gagerst aber keine eier legst kommst in suppentopf


----------



## jack-boregard (24. Juli 2010)

He Suppe hört sich bei dem Wetter spitze an ;-)


Hab mir nen Demo gebastelt. Werd morgen mal Bilder machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goshawk (25. Juli 2010)

uiuiuiui, is das bike nicht ein wenig dick für "unsere verhältnisse" oder willst richtig im dh-sport gas geben?

so wie ich schon gehört habe is ein big-bike in albstadt ein wenig too much, auf chinatrail allerdings auch....

rené


----------



## jack-boregard (25. Juli 2010)

Na, noch so nen Frühaufsteher.  

Ne dh Sport hab ich noch nicht im Blick. Primär wollte ich nen. Bike selber aufbauen und eigentlich nen freerider machen, dann hab ich mich aber in den Demo Rahmen verliebt  

Naja runter kommen werd ich damit sicher auch ;-) 

Ja mal schauen, ob das die richtige Entscheidung mit dem Demo Rahmen war. Aber ich bin mit sicher, Spaß machen tuts ohnehin, Big Bike hin oder her


----------



## Problem (25. Juli 2010)

Kann man sich evtl. irgendwo anders treffen, da ich keine ahnung habe wo der china trail ist!


----------



## blind-fish (25. Juli 2010)

tag zusammen 

wünsche euch allen viel spaß heute! bin selbst grad nicht im lande, aber ich möchte mal ankündigen, dass ich nächstes WE gerne 2-3 tage nach österreich (leogang/saalbach) möchte - falls sich eine kleine gruppe findet die mitgeht, wär es klasse -> also denkt mal über zeit und bock nach 

vg


----------



## goshawk (25. Juli 2010)

15.00 oben parkplatz am turm, +/- 10min....

rené


----------



## Problem (25. Juli 2010)

kommt eigtl. noch eine fröhlicher wenig könner mit oder bleibe ich die einzige pfeife?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Fire (25. Juli 2010)

scheiss drauf, ich komm heute doch einfach mit. 
hab leichte probleme mitm oberschenkel vom fußball, deshalb werd ich wohl hoch der langsamste sein und runter auch nicht vollgas geben, aber das muss ich einfach testen 

lass mich aber nacher kurz an den berg hochfahren, weils vielleicht dann doch zuviel ist für den oberschenkel, wenn ich mitm dhiller auch noch hinfahren muss. 

also ich bin um 3 oben am parkplatz vom turm


----------



## trialbiker111 (25. Juli 2010)

ach, schade habs leider zu spät gelesen sonst wäre ich auch dabei gewesen. Wann ist mal wieder einer oben ??

mfg


----------



## jack-boregard (25. Juli 2010)

Ist morgen Mittag jemand aufm Berg?

Hat sich wohl erledigt heute :-(


----------



## MTB-Timmel (25. Juli 2010)

hey alle miteinander

wenn ihr mal abwechslung braucht, dann schaut doch mal in Überlingen vorbei...

kleiner vorgeschmack...


----------



## Husaberg400 (26. Juli 2010)

hey war von euch schonmal jemand in hindelanger bikepark ??? ich würde morgen dorthin fahren und wollte wissen ob sich es lohnt!


----------



## DenK (26. Juli 2010)

Du solltest ein Steine- und Geröll-Liebhaber sein für Hindelang.
Und ein paar Ersatzschläuche einpacken.


----------



## jack-boregard (26. Juli 2010)

Haben die unter der Woche auch geöffnet?


----------



## Husaberg400 (26. Juli 2010)

Schläuche hab ich schon eingepackt ich hoffe mal ich werd sie nicht brauchen!!​Offen haben die laut webseite täglich:


*Betriebszeiten* 
Betriebsbeginn: *9:00 Uhr* 
Betriebsende: je nach Jahreszeit *zwischen              16:00 und 17:00 Uhr* 
witterungsbedingte Änderungen der Betriebszeiten sind möglich​


----------



## goshawk (26. Juli 2010)

hmm also ich war mal für ein paar abfahrten dort, das mit den felsen und geröll geht schon, was aber mächtig nervt ist, dass man fast kein fahrfluss hat. es ist mehr ein gehacke.
strecke beschleunigt gut, dann aber eine spitzkehre nach der anderen, in der man stark abbremsen muss...

mein eindruck...

rené


----------



## jonnitapia (27. Juli 2010)

mimimi gehst halt auf ne bmx bahn 

Hindelang ist ne klasse anspruchsvolle Strecke besonders zum Training. Mir persönlich macht die Strecke bei Nässe noch mehr Spass. 

Wer hat diese Holz-Fehlkonstruktion an dem kleinen Kicker im oberen Teil gebaut? Weiss ja nich wie ihr da fahrt aber ich bin fast in der Kurve gelandet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Fire (29. Juli 2010)

Welche Strecke meinst du jetzt?


----------



## trialbiker111 (29. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube den Oberen Abschnitt vom Leimbachtrail. Da fahrst erst durch so ein wurzelgebiet und dann kannst rollen lassen. da kommt so ein kleiner kicker aber wenn man zu schnell ist landest in der kurve und fährst gegen baum !!! Der kicker ist aber eh schon ziehmlich am arsch. Die Bretter brechen auch bald.


----------



## jonnitapia (29. Juli 2010)

Chinesentrail oder wie ihr den nennt! oben!!!!


----------



## X-Fire (29. Juli 2010)

Dann weiß ich immer noch nicht genau was du meinst, da gibts doch eh nur 2 Kicker. Der erste ist so n kleines Ding, da gehs dann danach in ne rechtskurve, aber wenn du das neue Stück fährst, kommst an dem garnicht mehr vorbei und beim 2ten Kicker, da gibts schon Überlegungen den nach hin zu setzen oder flacher zu machen, da man dort zuweit immer ins Flat springt


----------



## bikingarni (29. Juli 2010)

Hat hier zufälligst jemand nen Austreiber für 1.5-Steuersätze? Ich wäre verbunden und würde in Bier bezahlen.


----------



## X-Fire (29. Juli 2010)

hey arni, ich hab zwar keinen austreiber, aber das bier würd ich trotzdem nehmen


----------



## izmirladde (31. Juli 2010)

ich grüße euch mit meinem ersten post!
würde mir morgen gerne mal den gehrenberg geben. ich war noch nie dort  biken und wollte euch mal fragen, wo man am geschicktesten das auto  abstellt..? ich hab vor, auf den forstwegen hochzufahren... oder hat das alles ohne krasse gps-ausrüstung/ortskenntis eh keinen wert? 
tut mir leid, wenn das hier schon 20mal thematisiert wurde, man sehe es mir bitte nach.
hoffntlich schaut noch jemand rein hier ;-)
danke schonma
felix


----------



## Freeman_1982 (1. August 2010)

in meinem Album gibts ne Karte, das Auto lässt du sinnvollerweise oben am Gehrenbergturm oder unten am Ende des Leimbachtrails in Leimbach. Meine Meinung.


----------



## X-Fire (1. August 2010)

Wenn man sicht nicht auskennt, dann am besten oben beim Parkplatz vom Gehrenbergturm parken. Wenn du unten parkst, musst erstmal rausbekommen wo es überhaupt mitm Bike hochgeht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## izmirladde (1. August 2010)

nee, oben parken werd ich sicherlich nicht. ich heiz nicht da runter und quäl mich dann wieder hoch ^^ lieber verfahr ich mich krass und fahr dann um den halben berg rum, um meine karre wieder zu finden ^^
@freeman: das bild hilft mir schonma weiter, ich versuch, den chinesentrail irgendwo zu erwischen 

edit: so, auto bei john deere in leimbach abgestellt, bin dann die siedlung hoch bis zum waldkindergarten und dort auf gut glück in den wald eingebogen. hab mich dann bergauf durch matsch gequält, bis ich endlich diesen verfluchten forstweg gefunden hab  dem bin ich so lang gefolgt, bis er ne weite kurve macht und wieder nach unten führt. da dann umgedreht und runter halt recht diffus, einfach abgebogen, falls ich was nettes gesehn hab. glücklicherweise bin ich sogar wieder dort rausgekommen, wo ich gestartet bin. nächstes mal hab ich mehr plan


----------



## Feli (2. August 2010)

Hey,
was ist eigentlich mit dem Anlieger am Chinesentrail passiert? Der ist ziemlich weg. Absicht oder wurde der zerstört?


----------



## goshawk (2. August 2010)

wurde zerstört...
...ist aber von vorteil, das ganze wasser von dem oberen weg hat sich dort gesammelt und hat sich von dort aus auf den ganzen trail verteilt...

schade um die arbeit, aber eine hängende kurve hat auch ihren reiz....entweder weil es einen mault oder nach probieren im schönen drift rumkommt und somit nicht viel an speed verliert...

rené


----------



## Feli (2. August 2010)

Tja schade...
Wir haben übrigens einen Mann mit Bierbauch auf nem roten(???) 125er Roller an dem Bauwagen gesehen. Der war wohl davor im Wald.


----------



## jack-boregard (3. August 2010)

Ist morgen jemand in China?


----------



## DannyBoyKN (10. August 2010)

Nun ist es passiert:
Schwäbische Zeitung Online - Mountainbiker rollt am Leimbach-Trail in eine Nagelfalle (SzOn)







Am Gehrenberg läuft der Henker rum , anderswo wird legal gebaut:
DIMB-News - Stromberg: Baubeginn 10 Km Flowtrail und DH-Strecke 

Von wegen 





			
				SzOn schrieb:
			
		

> _...Die einen wollten den Naherholungscharakter des Gehrenbergs nicht durch eine Sportarena gefährden, die anderen befürchteten gefährliche Begegnungen zwischen Jägern und Bikern oder einfach unschöne Folgen für Flora und Fauna..._



Solche Argumente zählen also nicht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blind-fish (10. August 2010)

man sollte bald echt nur noch wanderwege runterheizen - bis sie froh sind, wenn man sich wieder auf 2-3 trails zurückzieht, die mit den wanderern quasi nix zu tun haben... bei diesem nagelfallen-idioten kann man einfach nur den kopf schütteln über soviel dummheit...

das projekt in stromberg hört sich ja mal richtig klasse an! das wäre genau mein trail: 10km flowig mit kleinen spielereien und ohne "dirtsprünge" runtersurfen...


----------



## DannyBoyKN (10. August 2010)

blind-fish schrieb:


> man sollte bald echt nur noch wanderwege runterheizen - bis sie froh sind, wenn man sich wieder auf 2-3 trails zurückzieht, die mit den wanderern quasi nix zu tun haben...



Genau das ist die falsche Einstellung. Wir MTBler sollten nicht noch auf Konfrontation mit den Wanderern gehen, sondern gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme ist angesagt. Sehr gutes Beispiel (habe auch persönlich gute Erfahrung machen können) ist die Region Davos-Klosters. Dort wird von der Gemeinde das zusammenleben propagiert, und du findest diese "Philosophie" über all auf den Trails und Wanderwegen.



> ... bei diesem nagelfallen-idioten kann man einfach nur den kopf schütteln über soviel dummheit...



Das sind Einzelgänger. Deswegen geben sie auch Ihre Identität nicht preis.
Nur müssen wir MTBler wegen solchen Kranken halt vorsichtiger sein ...



> ... das projekt in stromberg hört sich ja mal richtig klasse an! das wäre genau mein trail: 10km flowig mit kleinen spielereien und ohne "dirtsprünge" runtersurfen...



Der Punkt ist, dass in Stromberg die Gemeinde das unterstützt. Die Markdorfer Gemeinde aber mit haltlosen Argumenten solche Projekte aber blockiert.

Vielleicht gibt es aber auch nur zu wenig DIMBos hier in der Gegend ?


----------



## blind-fish (10. August 2010)

"Genau das ist die falsche Einstellung."

-> natürlich! gebe dir absolut recht - hatte nur die "ironie"-sternchen vergessen...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (10. August 2010)

wen hat das Nagelbrett denn erwischt, wenn ich mal so fragen darf? Kennt ihn jemand?


----------



## Vali93 (10. August 2010)

dummes Nagelbrett!!! Naja kam ja schon öfters auf dem Trail vor 
Bin auch öfters auf der Strecke. Mir ist noch nie so eine Falle begegnet-zum Glück!!!
Wollte eigentlich nächste Woche noch ein paar mal mit meinem neuen Canyon Torque Playzone runterrocken ....naja jetzt mal schauen


----------



## Feli (11. August 2010)

Wer ist denn für die Artikel in der Schwäbischen (und auch im Südkurier [1] ) verantwortlich?
Super Sache!  Es bringt nicht viel, wenn nur die Polizei davon erfährt, die dann eh nur abwinkt, man dürfe da so oder so nicht fahren. Wenn auch die Zeitung sich damit befasst können die das nicht mehr so einfach machen.

[1] http://www.suedkurier.de/region/bod...tainbiker-im-Wald-aufgebaut;art372484,4423501


----------



## goshawk (11. August 2010)

das nagelbrett war gar nicht auf dem leimbachtrail. auf dem bild im südkurier erkenn ich ganz genau dass die stelle aufm chinatrail ist und zwar im oberen abschnitt...

weiter dürfte sehr bemerkenswert sein das sich das letzte nagelbrett auch auf dem oberen abschnitt befand, allerdings ca. 100m weiter oben...

da die fallen in einem begrenzten bereich wiederholt auftreten, schlußfolgere ich das entweder der waldbesitzer uns loshaben will, oder ein jäger der ganz in der nähe einen hochsitz hat...

rené


----------



## DannyBoyKN (11. August 2010)

Ich war gestern zwischen 17:30 und 19:30 auf dem Gehrenberg-, Leimbach- und zum Schluß auf'm China-Trail. Wir sind den Chinesen von ganz oben an der Gipfelhütte eingestiegen. Am mittleren Einstieg (Hauptpfad, dann Ziegelsteine) waren auf ca. 200m 4mal Blockaden aufgebaut. Aufgetürmte Äste und Zweige. Also haben wir sie umfahren/umlaufen. Danach ging's normal weiter.

Die Äste/Zweige sind ganz frisch. Man sah noch die Schleif- und Fussspuren, da der Boden feucht und weich ist. Also alles ganz frisch und fein säuberlich.

Eigentlich total blöd, da alle reinfahren und die Blockaden umfahren. Also "neue Wege schaffen". Das ist eigentlich um so schlimmer.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (11. August 2010)

jupp hab mir beim Anblick des Bildes auch denken müssen, dass kann nur China Trail sein.

Egal, übel ists allemal. Passt bloß auf, nicht dass es noch einen von uns erwischt.


----------



## rc-car-keks (13. August 2010)

Hat viellleicht heute einer Lust sich durch den Matsch zu kämpfen und nebenbei mir und einem Kumpel paar Tipps zu geben wie man am besten die unterschiedlichen Passagen fährt. Würden uns mit 1-2 Bieren bedanken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blind-fish (13. August 2010)

hallo zusammen,

ein ähnliches problem, mit einem sehr guten kommentar dazu:

http://www.vertriders.com/daswortzummontag/files/961f17e35cddac2c3c0c08661fff93da-0.html

gruss


----------



## blind-fish (19. August 2010)

servus 

ich überlege, was ich biketechnisch am WE mache - wäre jemand zu haben für saalbach (freitag bis sonntag)...!?

vg 

ps: bitte am besten einfach ne mail an mich ([email protected]), wer sich spontan aufraffen kann


----------



## goshawk (19. August 2010)

wer hätte lust am so nachmittag mit mir nach albstadt zu gehen....


----------



## jack-boregard (20. August 2010)

Hi, Chancen sind groß, dass nen Kollege und ich am Sonntag auch in albstadt sind. 

Gruß marco


----------



## X-Fire (20. August 2010)

lust ja, aber ich fahr am sonntag schon wieder in urlaub


----------



## jack-boregard (20. August 2010)

Du ärmster. Schon wieder in Urlaub fahren


----------



## X-Fire (20. August 2010)

ja leider 

war heute am berg, bin einmal leimbach runter, keine fallen entdeckt, außer jeder menge matschlöcher, die aber jede menge spaß gemacht haben, trotzdem muss wohl die strecke noch mind. 1-2 tage wieder richtig abtrocknen.


----------



## X-Fire (21. August 2010)

heut jemand am berg?


----------



## muelleth (21. August 2010)

ich war heute morgen am laimbachtrail. war im unteren teil viel zu matschig zum fahren, da fehlt der spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jack-boregard (21. August 2010)

Wie ist nun die Lage? Ist morgen jemand in albstadt?


----------



## X-Fire (21. August 2010)

muelleth schrieb:


> ich war heute morgen am laimbachtrail. war im unteren teil viel zu matschig zum fahren, da fehlt der spaß.



nee der spaß ist definitiv da, musst halt anders fahren, als wenn es trocken ist, nur ist nicht gerade super für die strecke, wenn die eingefahrenen spurrillen trocknen.


----------



## crosser19 (5. September 2010)

Na alle auf der Eurobike gewesen ? gruss crosser


----------



## trialbiker111 (5. September 2010)

ne leider nicht, hatte keine zeit  
gibts was gutes neues ???  

wann ist mal wieder einer von euch aufm gehernberg ??

grüßle


----------



## goshawk (5. September 2010)

war auf der eurobike...

das neue alutech fanes hat mich echt sehr begeistert. die lyrik, verschiedene neue luftdämpfer und einige neue anbauteile richtung enduro...

rené


----------



## crosser19 (5. September 2010)

mich das cannondale jekyl muss echt sagen so ne geniale technik , aber ob sichs durchsetzten wird mal sehen ,sonst viel gleiches und halt die 29" Bikes ,mehr hab nicht besonders gefunden ,warn ja auch geschäftlich dort und mussten verträge aushandeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Fire (6. September 2010)

heut nachmittag/abend noch jemand bock auf paar runden gehrenberg solang das wetter noch ok ist? wenn dann schnell melden  sonst fahr ich heut allein noch hin.


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. September 2010)

Muss jetzt auch mal wieder hin.

Lohnt sich das zur Zeit den Freerider mitzunehmen oder reicht ein Touren/AM-Fully?


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. September 2010)

Hat irgendjemand eine 1,5"-Steuersatzkralle rumliegen?

Hab fast alle Läden schon abgeklappert aber da hat niemand eine.


----------



## blind-fish (9. September 2010)

wie dringend!?

sowas hier!?
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=17347

die sind grad versandkostenfrei...

gruss


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. September 2010)

Hab in Livigno entdeckt das der Vorbesitzer die Kralle krum eingeschlagen hat und die kommt jetzt immer raus und ich will am Wochenende wieder fahren.

CRC braucht meistens 1 Woche. Immer wenn ich mal nicht im Netz bestellen will haben die Läden nix da.


----------



## goshawk (9. September 2010)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Hat irgendjemand eine 1,5"-Steuersatzkralle rumliegen?
> 
> Hab fast alle Läden schon abgeklappert aber da hat niemand eine.




tach,

hab hier eine rumliegen, is ne doppelte steuersatzkralle, von ner 1.5er mz-66; so wie ich sie damals ausgepackt habe....

bei interesse bitte pm...

rené


----------



## X-Fire (11. September 2010)

wie siehts aus, heute oder morgen ne runde aufm berg? wer ist dabei?


----------



## goshawk (11. September 2010)

morgen nachmittag...


----------



## X-Fire (11. September 2010)

werd wohl auch morgen nachmittag fahren, je nachdem wie lang das weinfest heute in meersburg geht. muss aber leider mit meinem stumpjumper fahren, da mein downhiller gerade noch halb zerlegt ist und auf seinen service wartet


----------



## goshawk (12. September 2010)

suuuuper neuigkeit....

in leimbach formiert sich gerade dicker widerstand gegen die Ar....öcher die meinen vollgas in die wohnsiedlung reinbrezeln zu müssen....(gratulation)

da das den meisten aber egal ist und in leute die auf probleme hinweisen ja bekanntlich die spießer und spaßbremsen sehen, kann man den leuten aus leimbach nur viel erfolg wünschen...

scheinbar sind nicht die jäger, der förster oder der waldbesitzer die verklemmten, sturen und weltfremden Ignoranten....

ich freu mich mit ner tüte popcorn auf reaktionen...

rené


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lörr (12. September 2010)

ich versteh nur bedingt, worum es geht 
In wiefern formiert sich da ein Widerstand?


----------



## bikingarni (12. September 2010)

Hammer. Goshawk ich weiß nicht wer sich hinter dir verbirgt, aber ich finde deine Einstellung sehr gut.

Ich fahre die letzte Zeit auch wieder viel am Gehrenberg und was ich da an ignoranten Bikern antreffe ist der Wahnsinn. Helmfrei, rücksichtslos sind nur ein paar Attribute. Spaziergänger und andere Mitbürger sind manchmal genauso drauf. Schade... 

Vorschlag: Lass uns mal n Bierchen zusammen zischen!

Werde heute gegen 16 Uhr auf den Berg aufbrechen. Aber mich hauptsächlich in der Gegend um die Rutsche aufhalten. Bei Interesse kommen oder per PN meine Handynummer abholen!


----------



## X-Fire (12. September 2010)

sobald ich das gefühl habe, wieder einigermaßen nüchtern zu sein brech ich auch auf richtung berg !


----------



## goshawk (12. September 2010)

X-Fire schrieb:


> sobald ich das gefühl habe, wieder einigermaßen nüchtern zu sein brech ich auch auf richtung berg !



muhahaha,

ich hab dich nicht getroffen, bist noch karussel gefahren im bett?

rené


----------



## X-Fire (12. September 2010)

haha vorher garnicht gemerkt, was ich geschrieben habe 

nee Karussel bin ich zu der Zeit nicht mehr gefahren, aber meinem Magen gings noch net so besonders gut 

Bin aber trotzdem eine kleine Runde gefahren, einmal Rutsche und einmal Leimbach, aber war net so super. Strecke zwar gut, aber wenn man den Downhiller gewöhnt ist und dann auf so ein Spielzeug mit 140mm Federweg umsteigt ist das doch bisschen komisch. Ich musste immer schauen, nicht von den Pedalen runterzufallen  Ok war aber auch net ganz so fit...


----------



## trialbiker111 (12. September 2010)

hey,
wer hätte mal lust mit mir auf den gehrenberg zu gehen? Fahre leider meist alleine aufm gerhrenberg rum... ist auf dauer langweilig  würde mich freuen wenn sich jmd melden würde. Leider habe ich unter der woche keine zeit aber dafür am WE viel Zeit. 
bin noch ein bissel anfänger ;D wollte ich nur gesagt haben

grüße


----------



## goshawk (13. September 2010)

trialbiker111 schrieb:


> hey,
> wer hätte mal lust mit mir auf den gehrenberg zu gehen? Fahre leider meist alleine aufm gerhrenberg rum... ist auf dauer langweilig  würde mich freuen wenn sich jmd melden würde. Leider habe ich unter der woche keine zeit aber dafür am WE viel Zeit.
> bin noch ein bissel anfänger ;D wollte ich nur gesagt haben
> 
> grüße



x- fire war im wald, bikingarni war im wald, ich war gestern im wald....

schau einfach mal am fr und sam ins forum, eigentlich sind immer aktionen gemeldet, dann brauchst nur noch nett fragen ob mitkommen darfst....

die meisten (bis auf die ausnahmen, die es überall gibt) sind sehr umgängliche biker....


----------



## FFM (16. September 2010)

Morgen früh/mittag jemand unterwegs? Wenn ja, bitte melden....


----------



## X-Fire (17. September 2010)

evtl. bin ich mitm kumpel heute mittag dort, aber wird sehr spontan sein. vielleicht sieht man sich ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (17. September 2010)

Sagt mal wie praktikabel ist es eigentlich da mit schwerem Gerät aufzukreuzen?

Schiebt ihr da etwa immer hoch oder gibt es immer Waldwegpassagen die man zum hochkurbeln nutzen kann?


----------



## X-Fire (17. September 2010)

Man kann beides machen. Entweder durch den Wald hochfahren, Straße hochfahren oder auch einfach den Trail hochschieben. Kommt halt drauf an wie gut du trainiert bist. Ich fahr auch mitm Downhiller die Wege hoch.

Bei mir wirds wohl heut auf hochschieben rauslaufen *g*   Und ja ich nehm auch mein schweres Gerät


----------



## FFM (17. September 2010)

War ganz nett heute...bis auf die nette Bekanntschaft mit dem Gehrenbergboden. Vor der Brücke. ABS hat net funktioniert, musst die Schulter zum bremsen nutzen;-) Wird dann morgen wohl nichts mit dem Testival vom Bikestudio - ****! 

Aber was anderes, wieviele Kicker/Drops habt ihr dort oben? Habe nur zwei gefunden.


----------



## Problem (18. September 2010)

Kannst du das Testival mal bitte näher erleutern?


----------



## FFM (18. September 2010)

Das Bikestudio bekommt Bikes zum Testen (Trek; Spezi) Ab 14:00 in Nessenreben. (Freibad Weingarten)

http://www.bike-studio.de/index.php?token=EVENTS


----------



## X-Fire (18. September 2010)

Schad, wär auch gern mit den 2011er Bikes mal rumgedüst, bin aber leider nicht daheim.

@FFM
Wo bist denn überhaupt gefahren? Leimbachtrail hat mehr Sprünge, allerdings sind da viele leider kaputt, man muss die Strecke mal wieder richten, aber die Waldarbeiter fahren gerade wieder ständig mit ihren großen Karren durch und machen alles platt. Da siehts schon wieder aus im unteren Teil... 
Chinatrail hat eh nur 2-3 Sprünge drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FFM (18. September 2010)

Da war das wohl der Chinesentrail - Einstieg bei den Dachziegeln!?!?

Im unteren Teil sieht es echt kacke aus...Northshore drüber bauen;-)


----------



## MajorAwesome (18. September 2010)

ja, das ist der Chinesentrail.

Heute war der aber nicht so gut zu fahren weil doch recht viele und z.T. tiefe Schlammlocher drin sind, die den "Flow" stören. Dafür war der Leimbach nahezu perfekt!


----------



## MTB-Timmel (20. September 2010)

Hey leute

vllt braucht ihr mal etwas abwechslung - nicht immer gehrenberg heizen...

dann kommt mich mal besuchen


----------



## X-Fire (20. September 2010)

nett, wo isn das?


----------



## MTB-Timmel (20. September 2010)

ja etwas schwer zu beschreiben, sagt dir Tobelhof was ??? Neufrach - Leutkirch - Tobelhof ...da in der nähe


----------



## X-Fire (20. September 2010)

ja klar die gegend sagt mir schon was, muss ich mir echt mal anschauen. 
kannst mich mal mitnehmen


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. September 2010)

Ihr habts gut da unten. Weiß jemand von euch ob es nördlich vom Gehrenberg gebaute Sachen bzw. interessante Trails gibt?


----------



## MTB-Timmel (20. September 2010)

ja klar...ist ziemlich abgelegen, hab deshalb dort auch noch nie jmd gesehen ... also bestimmt kein stacheldraht oder nagelbretter von irgendwelchen irren typen 

nachteil ist halt das die strecken eher kurz sind - also nix chinesentrail  man muss dann halt auch net solang hochschieben 

wir waren ja schonmal zsm mit rene fahren im winter gell


----------



## trialbiker111 (20. September 2010)

baut eig noch jmd was am Gehrenberg ?
oder werden die trails nur noch so wie sie sind gefahren ?
grüße


----------



## goshawk (20. September 2010)

ja es gibt noch leute die bauen/pflegen. allerdings haben sie sich sehr zurückgezogen bzw sind an secret spots am arbeiten...
...gründe wurden schon oft genannt...
es ist schon so wie du sagst, 99% kommen nur zum fahren und gehen dann wieder. Einige trails sind zu richtigen huren geworden, die meisten kommen nur zum shreddern her, der rest geht ihnen allerdings am ..... vorbei.

wenn du an den trails was machen willst ist das super, beim chinatrail bitte ich um rücksprache, sonst kann es sein, dass deine arbeit umsonst war...

rené


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2und4zig (20. September 2010)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> Neufrach - Leutkirch - Tobelhof ...da in der nähe



Das wäre direkt bei uns um die Ecke! Kannst du uns (mich und Lörr) mal mitnehmen und uns die Strecken zeigen? Das wäre spitze 

Kommst du aus Neufrach?


----------



## MTB-Timmel (21. September 2010)

nein aus mittelstenweiler ... jap klar mach ich

wenn sich Lörr nicht wieder über mein gebautes auslässt ;-)


----------



## Lörr (21. September 2010)

Erst wenn ich es sehe


----------



## MTB-Timmel (21. September 2010)

habt ihr beiden den auch da oben in dem wald iwas gebaut ???


----------



## Vali93 (21. September 2010)

also ich hab mit meinen Kumpanen schon viel gebaut....wurde aber fast alles wieder abgerissen.....was übrig geblieben ist, ist der drop im unteren Teil vom Leimbach Trail kurz vor dem Ende


----------



## Vali93 (21. September 2010)

war heute auch mal wieder auf dem chinesen trail.......war echt schön zu fahren.........boden war ja steinhart


----------



## 2und4zig (21. September 2010)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> habt ihr beiden den auch da oben in dem wald iwas gebaut ???



Wir haben zumindest mal damit angefangen, aber es dann abgebrochen, weil der Waldboden doch zu schwammig war, man ist ziemlich darin eingesunken.
Es ist leider schwierig, eine unzugängliche, geeignete Stelle zu finden, an der der Trail geheim bleibt, alle 20m ist im Wald die nächste Forstautobahn.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (21. September 2010)

also auf meinen trails hab ich noch nie jmd getroffen


----------



## wildcat_1968 (23. September 2010)

nachdem ich ja schon ein bisschen älter bin und vermutlich langsam die senile Bettflucht kriege, war ich heute morgen von 07:00 - 08:00 am Berg - ich kann ja von uns in Hepbach grade so hochfahren.

Was soll ich sagen, es war traumhaft. Im unteren Teil vom Chinesentrail schien die aufgehende Sonne flach in den Wald, der Wind trieb ein paar Nebelschwaden dazwischen, eine absolut magische Atmosphäre.

Und die Trails sind grade echt gut zu fahren, sogar die üblichen Permanent-Schlammlöcher haben sich verfestigt. Wenn ich aber so auf den Wetterbericht schaue, wird das nicht mehr lange so bleiben.

Deshalb: wer Lust auf eine fröhliche Frührunde hat, morgen ab 7.00 ist die Welt wieder in Ordnung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goshawk (2. Oktober 2010)

bin morgen mittag im wald zum schreddern--wer hat noch lust...


----------



## MTB-Timmel (10. Oktober 2010)

bin heute ab ca 14uhr am chinesentrail


----------



## Muffley (11. Oktober 2010)

passt bitte im Moment sehr auf wenn ihr die Trails am Gehrenberg befahrt. Am Samstag habe ich wieder eine neue Nagelfalle entdeckt. Diesmal waren die Nägel in eine Wurzel direkt auf dem Trail eingeschlagen. Ich war heute bei der Polizei und die hat sich dann die Stelle sogar mit mir zusammen angeschaut. Der Polizeichef hat gesagt, dass er das Thema jetzt mal bei der Jägerschaft adressieren will, da er den Täter "wegen der Motivlage" in diesem Kreis vermutet.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (12. Oktober 2010)

oh man auf welchem Trail ist denn der "Unbekannte" am
werkeln? Wir sind heute auch wieder China runter, aber
bei uns ist alles ganz geblieben. Werde morgen vermutlich
auch wieder fahren.


----------



## Muffley (12. Oktober 2010)

guckst Du hier:
klick


----------



## goshawk (12. Oktober 2010)

ganz klar im obersten teil des china-trail, kurz vor dem bach. 
Die fallen waren bis jetzt immer an stellen an denen es schmal oder schnell ist.
Interersant finde ich das jetzt sogar die polizei in den wald mit kam, da sie doch meinst einen sehr desinteresierten eindruck hinterließ.

@ muffley: wenn der kontakt mit dem polizist gut und komunikativ war, dann wende dich doch nochmal an besagten polizist und gib den hinweis auf einen älteren Herrn, mit weißgrauem haar, relativ stämmig und er war frühr mal ortsbüttel in markdorf und ist nun jäger. so leidenschaftlich das er fast jeden morgen zwischen 7.30 und 8.00 seine runde im wald mit dem auto dreht. ich weiß persönlich das er biker hasst, erst recht uns trailbiker....denn rest kannst dir ja denken....

mfg rené


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muffley (12. Oktober 2010)

und hier das ganze mit mehr Details:

klick


----------



## MTB-Timmel (13. Oktober 2010)

@rené

hmm soll das heißen du kannst dir vorstellen das er es ist ... das wäre ja schonmal was

aber nachweisen kann man sowieso niemand was wenn man ihn nicht auf frischer tat ertappt

ich find das einfach so schade, der trail macht so riesig viel spaß und jetzt muss man angst haben das man in so ne falle fährt


----------



## Freeman_1982 (13. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leute,

nur zur Info, heute hab ich keinerlei Nägel gesehen

ABER:
China-Trail ist momentan nicht befahrbar, jedenfalls nicht der obere Teil.
Die Waldmenschen sind am Werkeln und haben ihr möglichstes getan
uns am Befahren der Wege (sowohl rauf als auch runter) zu hindern.

Bin mal gespannt.

Leimbach war ok, der untere Teil China-Trail auch.


----------



## goshawk (14. Oktober 2010)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> @rené
> 
> hmm soll das heißen du kannst dir vorstellen das er es ist ... das wäre ja schonmal was
> 
> ...



es viele punkte, spuren und ereignisse die auf besagte person hinweisen. ich bin aber kein übermensch, viell. täusche ich mich, nur irgendwan wird man schon stutzig....

das wichtigste ist: polizei einschalten, denn wenn sich das so häuft wie momentan dann sind sie gewissermaßen gezwungen etwas zu tun. dann der zeitung melden, denn wenn alle welt weiß was für "menschen" da tätig sind haben wir auch unterstützung aus der bevölkerung...

rené


----------



## Lörr (14. Oktober 2010)

mir hat grade erst ein kumpel erzählt, dass auch er beim laimbachtrail auch in ner Wurzel Nägel gefunden



			
				ICQ schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich hab ja erzählt dass ich am samstag n platten hatte
> dieses we
> und gestern warmer nommel oben und matze hatte genau an der gleichen stelle wie ich n platten
> 20m hochgelaufen nichts gefunden und mein rückweg bin ich voll reingetreten...
> 5 nägel inner wurzel mit abgeknipstem kopf



Ist hier von den selben Nägeln die Rede? Oder sind das schon wieder neue bzw noch mehr.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (14. Oktober 2010)

die zuvor erwähnte Stelle befindet sich auf dem Chinesen-Trail
etwa 20m nach dem "großen" Kicker. Danach kommt eine rel.
harte Links-Rechts um den Baum drum-herum Kombination.


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde das sollte vielleicht stärker an die Öffentlichkeit getragen werden.

Ich war zwar noch nciht allzuoft am Gehrenberg fahren aber habe das in Zukunft vor und hab keine Lust mich mit Plattfüßen oder Schlimmerem rumzuschlagen nur weil ein Irrer meint der wald gehöre ihm.

Dumm nur das die Rechtslage nicht unbedingt für uns spricht.

Sonst könnte man evt. irgendwie eine medienwirksames Treffen/Ausfahrt organisieren damit man mal sieht wieviele Leute interesse an den Trails dort haben. Aber evt. wäre das auch kontraproduktiv.

Was ich mich aber schon länger frage:

So wie ich das sehe gibt es am Gehrenberg und Umgebung ja schon länger Leute die da fahren und bauen.

Gab es da nie mal den Versuch eine offizielle Strecke zu bauen?

Bin da recht uninformiert was die Rechtslage angeht aber es gibt in Deutschland solche Strecken und so wie ich die Lage einschätze besteht die Interessensgruppe ja nicht nur aus einer handvoll 14-jähriger Dirtjump-kids...


----------



## martinos (14. Oktober 2010)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Gab es da nie mal den Versuch eine offizielle Strecke zu bauen?


 
Hallo Tabletop,

Ich bin da nicht sonderlich gut informiert, weiß aber, dass es schon einige Anläufe gab, das zu legalisieren, aber da wird sicherlich noch jemand einen Kommentar dazu abgeben - würde mich auch interessieren.

Wie schon in einem anderen Thread geschrieben, wäre das evtl. auch Anlass, über die DIMB aktiv zu werden. Da wäre sicherlich einiges an Unterstützung aktivierbar!

Ich schlag vor, wir gehen demnächst mal ne Runde an den Gehrenberg, nehmen ein paar Nägel und Hammer mit und wenn wir den Fallensteller finden, dann nageln wir ihn quer auf den Trail. Der Rest ergibt sich von alleine, zumal ich beim Hindernisse überfahren eh öfter mal das Hinterrad nicht hoch genug bekomme

Bis denne, Martinos


----------



## Freeman_1982 (14. Oktober 2010)

Die Frage kommt in regelmäßigen Abständen immer mal
wieder auf. Leider gehört der Gehrenberg mit den von
uns befahrenen Strecken einer sehr großen Anzahl an
Eigentümern. Zusätzlich besteht ein gewisser Interessen-
konflikt zw. Förstern, Jägern, Wanderen und Radlern.

Das unter einen Hut zu bekommen, wo dann auch noch
die Rechtslage rel. eindeutig gegen UNS spricht ist bisher
noch niemandem gelungen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. Oktober 2010)

Ja hätte man sich eigentlich denken können. 

Allerdings könnte man eventuell durch geschlossenes Auftreten den Sabotageakten entgegenwirken.

Wenn die nicht wären würde ich mir das genau überlegen da man wenns dumm läuft noch schlafende Hunde weckt.

Wenn es aber nicht aufhört sollte man schon was dagegen unternehmen. Ich hab auch nicht unbedingt Lust mich zu verletzen.

Ist eigentlich klar wie es in den betreffenden Gebieten was die Jagdausübung betrifft aussieht? 

Wenn man das genau eingrenzen könnte und der Polizei einen Tipp gibt wird der Täter vielleicht abgeschreckt.

Fragt sich halt wie unübersichtlich das ist aber ich vermute auch stark dass das ein Jagdpächter bzw. Begehungsscheininhaber ist. Bauern und Förster kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Bestehen denn Kontakte zu betroffenen Förstern, Jägern oder Bauern die nicht negativ geprägt sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muffley (14. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

es schein ja schon einige zu geben, denen die Trails am Gehrenberg am Herzen liegen und die nicht nur rumschreddern wollen.

Was haltet ihr davon, wenn wir uns mal in persona treffen, ein Bier zusammen trinken und überlegen, wie wir in dieser Sache gemeinsam vorgehen?

Durch den letzten Zeitungsartikel haben wir ein gewisses Momentum, mir liegt auch noch eine Anfrage von Euro 3 vor, die man ggf. kommunikativ nutzen kann und dann hat Lörr's Kumpel ja wohl am oberen Leimbachtrail auch noch Nägel gefunden, daraus kann man gleich noch eine weitere Fortsetzung der Geschichte machen.

Wenn das erst mal richtig publik ist, können wir versuchen einen Termin beim Bürgermeister zu bekommen und mal vorfühlen wie er die Sache sieht.


----------



## goshawk (15. Oktober 2010)

Muffley schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> 
> einen Termin beim Bürgermeister zu bekommen und mal vorfühlen wie er die Sache sieht.



das wird wohl ein ganz großes problem werden. den seite es in markdorf auf dem sportfest in der altstadt einen biker zerlegt hat und er nun im rollstuhl sitzt, will der bürgermeister damit in keinster weise etwas zu tun haben und noch weniger wird er sich für etwas in der richtung stark machen. so war zumindest die aussage vom förster burger aus dem rathaus; stand diese jahr april.


@lörr
aus welchem forum kommt die meldung? (ich meine eher das die jungs den chinatrail meinen, den auf der vorderkante des kickers waren auch nägel eingehauen)

rené


----------



## Freeman_1982 (15. Oktober 2010)

Hi René, 

also ich könnt dir auch ne Gruppe Leute nennen, die am 
China Trail Nägel in der Wurzel gefunden und umgeschlagen
haben. Siehe Zeitungsartikel. Der Kollege sitzt nur ein paar
Meter entfernt.   Per PN wenns wichtig ist.


----------



## Astgabel (15. Oktober 2010)

An der ganzen Sache sehe ich halt noch ein Problem. 

Wenn man diese Sache jetzt im großen Stiel publik machen will könnte es sein das man schalfende Hunde wekt. Da Man(n) am G.Berg als MTBler nur geduldet wird, kann das auch ganz schnell nach hinten loos gehen und es wid dann strickt verboten dort zu fahren. 

Das man die Typen erwischen muß ist klar aber nur mit wieviel Öffentlichskeits interesse das ist halt die Frage.


----------



## Muffley (15. Oktober 2010)

sehe ich ein bisschen anders. Wir sind uns alle im klaren darüber, dass wir die Trails am Gehrenberg und anderswo in Baden-Württemberg wegen Landeswaldgesetz nicht befahren dürfen.

Die Policy bezüglich möglicher Verfolgung dieser Ordnungswidrigkeit machen das Landratsamt und die Gemeinde und da stehen die Zeichen momentan auf Duldung. Nachdem der Polizeiposten in Markdorf nur tagsüber und mit zwei Beamten besetzt ist, fällt eine "Überwachung" des Waldes praktisch sowie aus.


Kommunikation und Medienarbeit nach Vorfällen wie dem am vergangenen Samstag helfen, uns Mountainbiker als Opfer darzustellen, denen man helfen muss.

*Aber: *dieser positive Effekt ist sofort und unwiderbringlich im Eimer, wenn sich die Biker am Gehrenberg danebenbenehmen. Eine Schlagzeile in der Art wie "mit Vollvisierhelmen vermummte Downhillchaoten fahren ältere Frau über den Haufen" würde uns sofort wieder in die Täterrolle bringen aus der es dann kein Entrinnen mehr gibt.
Deshalb mein dringender Apell: 
fahrt bitte einigermaßen anständig, vor allem wenn Dritte in der Nähe sind.
Wenn ihr also z.B. Fußgänger seht, bremst halt mal ab und fahrt mit ausreichend Abstand und gemächlich vorbei. Offensive Freundlichkeit hilft auch.

Das Ganze ist ein Spiel aus Geben und Nehmen und wir müssen einfach auch Rücksicht auf andere Waldbenutzer nehmen.
Nachdem wir hier im Forum ja nur einen Bruchteil der Gehrenberg-Biker erreichen, wäre es wichtig, dass ihr andere auch auf die Situation aufmerksam macht und z.B. auf krasses Fehlverhalten auch mal hinweist (ich war vor ein paar Wochen zu Fuß auf dem Wanderweg vom Turm nach Markdorf runter unterwegs, als von hinten zwei Biker angeschreddert kamen und meinten unbedingt vor mir die Treppe runterspringen zu müssen. Wenn der Fussgänger da ein nicht-Biker ist, haben wir uns wieder Feinde für's Leben gemacht.


----------



## Lörr (15. Oktober 2010)

goshawk schrieb:


> @lörr
> aus welchem forum kommt die meldung? (ich meine eher das die jungs den chinatrail meinen, den auf der vorderkante des kickers waren auch nägel eingehauen)



Die Meldung kommt aus keinem Forum, sondern aus ICQ 
hatte er mir kurz davor per Icq geschrieben. Ne Karte dazu hat er mit auch gemalt, und das war eindeutig nichts vom chinesen, sondern der oberste obere einstieg vom obersten teil des laimbachtrails


----------



## goshawk (15. Oktober 2010)

*Aber: *dieser positive Effekt ist sofort und unwiderbringlich im Eimer, wenn sich die Biker am Gehrenberg danebenbenehmen. Eine Schlagzeile in der Art wie "mit Vollvisierhelmen vermummte Downhillchaoten fahren ältere Frau über den Haufen" würde uns sofort wieder in die Täterrolle bringen aus der es dann kein Entrinnen mehr gibt.
Deshalb mein dringender Apell: 
fahrt bitte einigermaßen anständig, vor allem wenn Dritte in der Nähe sind.
Wenn ihr also z.B. Fußgänger seht, bremst halt mal ab und fahrt mit ausreichend Abstand und gemächlich vorbei. Offensive Freundlichkeit hilft auch.

Das Ganze ist ein Spiel aus Geben und Nehmen und wir müssen einfach auch Rücksicht auf andere Waldbenutzer nehmen.
Nachdem wir hier im Forum ja nur einen Bruchteil der Gehrenberg-Biker erreichen, wäre es wichtig, dass ihr andere auch auf die Situation aufmerksam macht und z.B. auf krasses Fehlverhalten auch mal hinweist (ich war vor ein paar Wochen zu Fuß auf dem Wanderweg vom Turm nach Markdorf runter unterwegs, als von hinten zwei Biker angeschreddert kamen und meinten unbedingt vor mir die Treppe runterspringen zu müssen. Wenn der Fussgänger da ein nicht-Biker ist, haben wir uns wieder Feinde für's Leben gemacht.[/QUOTE]

word

wenn man so die meisten biker hört oder ihr handeln sieht, dann scheinen für die meisten die trails am gehrenberg ne hure zu sein wo man hingeht seinen spaß hat und sich ohne große rücksicht austoben kann. sich aber sonst einen scheiß um das drumherum, wie pflege, wanderer, natur, tiere, pflanzen, matsch, tag-nachtzeit....usw. kümmert. gibst dann plötzlich probleme, daaaaann ist großes gejammer und man hofft das sich die die sich sonst um den trail kümmern, das dann regeln.
wenn wir allerdings eine duldung wollen und das auch förster + jäger mehr oder weniger mitmachen, muss sich bei den nutzern der trails einiges grundlegend ändern.

und eines will ich hier auch klar an alle nutzer senden: die pflege und erhaltung des china-trails sowie erweiterung mit kl. stunts könnt ihr euch bald sonstwohin schieben, wenn weiterhin geläster wird und keine rücksicht genommen wird. 

wenn uns der trial wirklich so gefällt und wir weiterhin ihn nutzen wollen, dann sollte er es uns doch wert sein, solche kammeradenschweine mal rechtzurücken...

rené


----------



## Muffley (15. Oktober 2010)

tja, leider ist es fast noch schlimmer: bei einer Hure ist wenigstens erst mal Vorkasse angesagt, aber bei den Trails am Gehrenberg rutschen viele einfach nur drüber und kümmern sich einen Dreck darum welche Konsequenzen das hat.

Für längerfristigen Frieden, brauchen wir ein Gesamtkonzept in dem die wichtigsten Anliegen oder no-gos jeder Fraktion berücksichtigt werden und an die sich dann alle auch halten.
So kann ich mir vorstellen, dass die Jäger halt ungern jemanden in der Morgen- oder Abenddämmerung im Wald sehen, wenn das Wild zum Fressen rauskommt oder wenn Trails durch Rückzugs- oder Ruhezonen des Wildes gezogen werden.
Die Forstleute, Reiter und Biker haben wiederum andere Prioritäten.


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. Oktober 2010)

Sicher eine delikate Angelegenheit und als quasi Aussenstehender möchte ich mich da auch gar nicht zu sehr unaufgefordert einmischen.

Allerdings sollte es zumindest für die Polizei nicht allzu schwer sein einen potentiellen Täterkreis einzugrenzen.

Soweit ich weiß sind das um den Gehrenberg alles verpachtete Gemeindejagden das heißt das sich die Trails kaum über mehr als 2 Reviere erstrecken werden.

Pro Revier kann man die ständig jagdlich engagierten mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit an einer Hand abzählen.

Das ist nicht nur im Hinblick auf die sicherlich trotzdem schwierige Aufklärung interessant sondern auch wenn man irgendwann den Versuch startet sich mit der Jägerschaft in irgendeiner Weise zu arrangieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gleissy (18. Oktober 2010)

Gutes Stichwort... 

Da uns allen die wir hier schreiben die Trails am Gehrenberg am Herzen liegen schlage ich folgendes vor:

1. Sobald der kommende Winter sich wieder verzieht (März), sollten die Trails mal wieder geshaped werden. Hasenleitern gebaut Steilkurven gepflegt etc.

2. an den Einstiegen möglicherweise Schilder mit Verhaltensrichtlien angebracht werden. Mit z.B. Rücksicht auf Fussgänger und Reiter, Wege nicht verlassen. Jungbäume nicht überfahren, und kein unnötiges Lärmen, Befahren von 8.00 - 20.00Uhr wegen einhalten von Ruhezeiten erlaubt. oder so ähnlich. 

Ich denke einige unserer Jungen wilden Mitfahrer denken noch nicht an solche Dinge. Um die Trails noch hoffentlich viele Jahre länger nutzen zu können sehe ich es als unumgänglich solche Schritte auf eigene Faust anzugehen. Ich bin gerne für jegliche Art von Kritik offen.  Postet eure Meinung. 

Ich Denke wenn wir ein Paar Leute zusammenbekommen die die Trails einmal im Jahr auf Vordermann bringen haben wir schon viel gewonnen. In der Tat gibt es einige die nur Shredden wollen. Aber das wird sich nie ändern lassen. es sein denn im bikepark....

Schönen Abend.

Mit sportlichen Grüßen 

P


----------



## Robsen (18. Oktober 2010)

Also punkt 2 finde ich irgendwie recht gut. Würde ärger und konflikte sparen.


----------



## 2und4zig (18. Oktober 2010)

Mir gefällt die Idee mit den Schildern ganz gut.
Sowas würde ich allerdings nur am oberen Ende vom Laimbachtrail aufstellen, der ist weitgehend so oder so schon bekannt. Ansonsten würden wir nur noch mehr Leute auf die anderen Trail aufmerksam machen, das muss ja nicht sein.
So ein Schild an einem Pfosten kann allen anderen Waldbenutzern zeigen, dass wir uns Gedanken machen, die Natur achten und rücksichtsvoll und versöhnlich sein wollen. Mehr als die aufgestellten Schilder können wir dabei nicht verlieren. Und wenn es nur einen Zeitungsartikel gibt, ist das auch schon was.


----------



## DannyBoyKN (18. Oktober 2010)

Die Idee mit den Schildern ist nicht neu. Hat teilweise bereits funktioniert, manchmal aber auch nicht. Ein Versuch ist es Wert 
Ich denke aber auch nicht, dass bei jedem und allen Einstiegen Schilder aufgestellt werden sollten. Obere Knotenpunkte sowie an verschiedenen Stellen unterhalb der Trails, auch sichtbar für Nicht-MTB-ler wären ausreichend, um allen zu zeigen, dass sich die 'Gehrenberg Biker ...' Gedanken um das Zusammenleben machen.
Wenn Förster und/oder Pächter der Waldgebiete auch noch zustimmen, Schilder aufzustellen, dann ist doch ein riesiger Schritt getan, oder nicht ?

Ich finde persönlich der Kodex der Vertriders ist hervrragend geeignet: 
Vertrider-Ehrenkodex (seit 2000!) by Christoph Malin

Die Initiative 'Fair on Trails' der DIMB könnte natürlich auch als Plakat herhalten.






Ich weiss jedoch nicht, wie es mit den Genehmigungen der Vertriders bzw. der DIMB aussieht, ob so etwas überhaupt benötigt wird.
Vielleicht sind ja eiinige DIMBos am Gehrenberg unterwegs ...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde die ganzen Ideen ziemlich gut nur gebe ich noch zu bedenken:

Wenn ein Förster/Waldbesitzer/Pächter zu so einem Schild zustimmt,
dann bedeutet das automatisch das er uns zumindest "duldet". Das
wiederum könnt womöglich bei Versicherungsfällen ala Verletzungen
zu Haftungsfolgen führen. Somit kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht
vorstellen, dass jemand zum Aufstellen solcher Schilder seinen Segen
geben wird.

Die Idee unseren Mitmenschen klar zumachen das wir uns durchaus
Gedanken um den Rest der Welt machen, finde ich aber echt toll.


----------



## Muffley (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich war heute für 'ne gute Stunde im Wald und danach einigermaßen fassungslos. Für das Maß an Zerstörung das die Waldarbeiter mit zwei Harvestern in zwei Tagen schaffen, braucht es bestimmt tausend Biker und tausend Jahre...

Oben und in der Mitte ist der Chinesentrail grade nicht fahrbar, weil überall Bäume im Weg liegen. Dort wo der Trail nach dem Grat/Steilabfahrt wieder den Forstweg kreuzt haben die eine Schneise von locker mal 5 m breite reingehauen und sind fleissig am wirtschaften.

Ok, so ein Wald hat auch eine ökonomische Dimension, das kapier' ich schon, aber so ein bisschen schonend wie früher läuft das heute auch nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (19. Oktober 2010)

is nix neues, ist jeden Herbst das Gleiche. Das Argument mit der Waldzerstörung
durch MTB'ler ist an den Haaren herbei gezogen. Das weiß auch jeder der öfters
mal im Wald unterwegs ist. MTB'ler stehen in Sachen Flurschädigung in keinem
Verhältnis zu den Waldmenschen mit ihren kleinen Spielzeugen.

Ändert leider nix dran, dass diese Leute im Interesse der Pächter und Besitzer
agieren und somit eine Legitimation zur Zerstörung besitzen. Wir nicht.


----------



## Astgabel (19. Oktober 2010)

Jo ich mache selber jedes Jahr,zeit ca. 20 Jahre, einen Reisschlag mit meinem Vater zusammen. Und jedes Jahr werden die Rüttelgassen von den Holzfällern immer schlimmer und schlimmer. Ohne Geländewagen ist manchmal gar nicht an das Holz zu gelangen. Aber die haben die Lizenz und somit ist das ok. 

Zurück zu den Schildern. Wenn man es einfach den Pächtern/ Jägern so verkauft das dies nur Hinweisschilder sind zum verhalten der Biker im Wald und jegliche haftung der Pächter ausgeschossen ist sollte es doch klappen. Somit sehen Wandere und nicht MTBler das man sich gadanken macht aber trotzdemsm seinem Spaß hat. 

Und wegen der Instanhaltung der Trials, da würde ich mit machen.


----------



## trialbiker111 (20. Oktober 2010)

Also bei dem Punkt 1) --> Instanzhaltung der Trails  wäre ich auch sofort dabei !!!

grüße


----------



## goshawk (20. Oktober 2010)

das problem waldzerstörung durch biker vs. forstmaschinen hat einen großen haken - geld.
wenn es ums geld geht, und wer weis das nicht, ist so ziemlich alles erlaubt mit der natur anzustellen. holzeinschlag gibt es schon seit tausende von jahren, nur war der mensch noch nie so raffgierig wie heute. der wald ist kein wald mehr, sondern ein holzacker, eine holzfabrik. alles muss schneller gehen, effizienter und in massen, damit es sich "noch" rechnet. dazu stehen die private forstunternehmen unter einem großen preisdruck und die natur beklagt sich momentan am wenigsten über so ein raubau. wo man sonst mehr rücksicht auf umstehende bäume, auf jungholz und rückzugsgebiete genommen hat, fährt man heute einfach rein, was im weg ist wird platt gemacht und holt aus allen ecken "schnell" und "effizient" das holz heraus. die "armen" jäger + naturschützer können da bloß ohnmächtig zuschauen und in dieser ohnmacht haben sie unter anderem "uns" endeckt und lassen einen teil des frustes bei uns ab....

in meiner familie befinden sich ca. 1,5 ha wald in privatbesitz und ich weiß sehr wohl was hinter waldarbeit, kosten decken und wirtschaftlichkeit steckt, doch das was seit ein paar jahren allgemein in den deutschen wäldern abgeht ist für mich reine habgier. frühr hat man die bäume rausgehauen die richtig alt, dick und tauglich waren. heute gibt es kaum noch so richtig dickes nutzholz, immer mehr fällt auf dass das nutzholz schmächtiger wird - weil der mensch mehr rausholt die die natur nachproduziert...

mfg rené


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. Oktober 2010)

Lohnt es sich eigentlich derzeit zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-Timmel (1. November 2010)

neuer sprung auf meinem hometrail - dem bike geht es aber gut


----------



## goshawk (1. November 2010)

muhahahaha: "dem bike geht es gut"

- was ist mit dir los?
der aufnahme nach hasch ein bauchplatscher ins laub gemacht...
bike kann man ersetzen, bei der gesundheit wird es schwieriger


----------



## MTB-Timmel (1. November 2010)

ähm immer zuerst das bike schützen 

ja meine kürzlich gebrochene hand tut etwas weh aber sonst ist alles paletti

ja voll mit dem gesicht in boden, hatte aber auch safty jacket an


----------



## dmo (1. November 2010)

Ups 

War deine Zugstufe ganz offen oder bist du einfach an der Absprung-Kante hängengeblieben ? oder ... ? (würd mich interessieren, man siehts auf dem Video nicht so richtig)


----------



## Astgabel (1. November 2010)

Autsch ... Gute besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (2. November 2010)

Und gleich ein zweites Mal probiert Tim?


----------



## T.I.Hias (2. November 2010)

bin neu in der szene wohne in Tettnang aber meine Tante wohnt in Raderach kann mir einer sagen ob es beim Gehrenberg auch Freeride Trails gibt und wo ich die finde.


----------



## blind-fish (2. November 2010)

tag hias,

schau mal bei freeman ins profil rein, da findest du infos - ansonsten nimmt dich bestimmt auch mal jemand mit, 3 trails gibt es... wann willst du denn fahren, vielleicht passt es bei mir ja auch grad...!?

@alle
den weg zum rutsch kann man sich übrigens derzeit sparen - alles voller gefällter bäume, absolut unfahrbar...


----------



## T.I.Hias (2. November 2010)

ich kauf in denn nächsten 2 wochen schutz ausrüstung helm usw. dann wurde es gehen


----------



## MTB-Timmel (3. November 2010)

dmo schrieb:


> Ups
> 
> War deine Zugstufe ganz offen oder bist du einfach an der Absprung-Kante hängengeblieben ? oder ... ? (würd mich interessieren, man siehts auf dem Video nicht so richtig)




ja an der absprungkante war so ein oller pfosten, den wir zur stabilisierung rein haben und der hat ein bissel rausgeragt und wir haben einfach ein bissel erde darüber...und der verdammte kicker ist so steil das meine gabel voll eingefedert ist und dann kam der pfosten...und an dem bin ich natürlich hängen geblieben


----------



## MTB-Timmel (3. November 2010)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Und gleich ein zweites Mal probiert Tim?




hahahahaha hey seh ich aus als ob mir das spaß macht  nein den mach ich erstmal ein stück flacher  das ne krasse fehlkonstunktion


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. November 2010)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> ja an der absprungkante war so ein oller pfosten, den wir zur stabilisierung rein haben und der hat ein bissel rausgeragt und wir haben einfach ein bissel erde darüber...und der verdammte kicker ist so steil das meine gabel voll eingefedert ist und dann kam der pfosten...und an dem bin ich natürlich hängen geblieben



Das Vid ist sehr erheiternd.  

Hab jetzt auch 'nen Hometrail (bisher nur ein gebauter Kicker) auf dem ich gestern gegen einen Baum gedengelt bin. Da blieb mir erst mal die Luft weg und ohne Fullface wär die Saison wohl definitiv zuende.

Achja - fahre entweder Freitag nach Bad Wildbad oder Samstag evt. nach Todtnau falls jemand mit will.


----------



## JuniorFREERIDER (3. November 2010)

Sers

Also...
Ich und Kumpel waren heut' zum 1.Mal da...keine Ahnunng welche Trails wir gefahren sind (ob Chinesen oder sonstwas XD) .... wir wussten anfangs nichtmal,dass es welche gibt.
Waren bei den Großeltern v. Kumpel.Die meinten: wenn ihr BERGE runter wollt dann zum Gehrenberg.
Nun Gut...um 9 inne Früh mitm Rad erstmal nach Markdorf  
Dann schön lange hochgeschoben und irgendwann durch Zufall nen Trail-Einstieg gesehen.
Sonst nix.
Keine Wanderer,Keine Locals ... Nur wir (und die "toten" Bäume)
...Hätte mir jemand gesagt,dass dieser Berg "in Schwierigkeiten" steckt und dass das Befahren illegal ist...dann hätten wir's gelassen...
Alles in Allem: Schöne Strecken habt ihr da  und da wir in Zukunft öfters da sind, würden wir auch bei der Instandhaltung helfen..
Greetz JefF aka Andi aus MUC


----------



## Rookie- (4. November 2010)

Hey alle zusammen, 
gehöre zu der kleinen Spezies die auf/am Gehrenberg noch nie gefahren ist.
Würde aber am Sa. morgen, so gegen 10.00 mal gerne ne Erkundungsfahrt 
machen. Wenn jemand Lust/Zeit hat den Guide zuspielen wäre Supi.
Sind wahrscheinlich zu dritt. 

@blind-fish
Karte bei freeman hab ich mir angeschaut, aber häh???
(kein Geologie/Botanik Magister  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blind-fish (4. November 2010)

servus 

also ich bin im moment noch bisserl erkältet - aber wenn es am WE halbwegs besser ist, würde ich mitkommen... wollen wir uns einfach morgen abend nochmal hier abstimmen...!?

gruss


----------



## EbSe85 (5. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

würde mit ner Freundin am Samstag gerne ne kleine Tour machen. Würden von Ravensburg starten und hatten uns eigtl. Gehrenberg als Ziel gesetzt. Wie siehts da im Moment aus? Alles fahrbar?

Greetz,
Seba


----------



## blind-fish (5. November 2010)

@seba 

stand letztes WE:
-rutsche siehe #2005
-ansonsten fahrbar, leimbach mit einer tragestrecke am steilwurzelstück...


----------



## Rookie- (5. November 2010)

Hi, ja können wir machen.
Ach ja, wir haben jetzt ja schon den Abend davor. 

Na wie sieht die Lage, einigermaßen Fit??
Aber da wir auch keine Athleten sind, wäre so ein kleiner Schnupfen vielleicht
von Vorteil. 
Wo trifft/parkt man den am Besten?
Ach ja, fast hätt ichs vergessen. Seit Ihr alle Frühaufsteher, oder was?


----------



## 2378TCDD (5. November 2010)

irgendjemand am berg morgen falls ned pisst?????


----------



## goshawk (6. November 2010)

wenn radeln willst, dann musste gas geben, den heute nachmittag soll es pissen. also vorerst die letzte chance um kette zu gegen....

selbst hab i keine zeit, bekommen heute einen schwedenofen - der wird mit dem holz von den bösen forstmaschinen befeuert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2378TCDD (6. November 2010)

Hm, angestichts der extrem tief stehenden Wolken werd ich lieber die lokalen Tracks oder Stein a.R. rollen. Viel Erfolg mit dem Ofen, pass auf Nägel in der Asche auf falls das Holz vom Gehrenberg kommt...


----------



## Rookie- (6. November 2010)

So, wieder zurück. Und zwar ohne Nägel in den Reifen/Extremitäten!  
Muß ganz ehrlich sagen, auf den Bildern von Freeman hat der Wald nicht so
******* Groß ausgesehen. Von fast 3 Stunden Biken, kann man wirklich sagen daß
2 Stunden eher ne CC Tour wahren. Aber als wir dann zurück zum Auto wollten, hat sich doch noch ein schöner Trail aufgetan. Wusch runter und siehe da, auf der Hauptstraße rausgekommen. Nur schade daß wir den Bus an der Forsthütte geparkt 
haben. Also den beim hinfahren noch verspottete Berg hochpedalieren.  
Aber alles in allem ein cooler Berg, wenn man weiß wo man fahren muß.
Beim nächsten mal aber nur mit jemand der sich auskennt.


----------



## blind-fish (6. November 2010)

hallo rookie,

entschuldige die verspätung - mich hat es gestern noch ganz schön zerbröselt... lag ab 18 uhr nur noch im bett und werde wohl das ganze WE zum gesund werden brauchen....

welchen trail seid ihr denn gefahren, dass ihr auf der hauptstrasse rausgekommen seid!? das hört sich eher bisserl nach "wanderweg" an!?

vg


----------



## Freeman_1982 (6. November 2010)

könnte auch Rutsche gemeint sein. Wenn man da den (ganz) unteren Teil auch kennt, dann ists echt ne spaßige Abfahrt bis zum Sportplatz.


----------



## Rookie- (7. November 2010)

Ha Ha ihr Scherzkekse, fragt mich wie das Teil heißt.
Ich bin ja schon froh daß wir überhaupt was gefunden haben. Also, wir sind immer nach oben gefahren. Dann einen Trail (Chinesentrail??) hochgelaufen. War nix spektakuläres. (Am Einstieg nen herrlichen Blick auf den Aussichtsturm. ) Also haben wir uns fürs nach oben/weiter hinten reinfahren entschieden. Da kam aber wie schon geschrieben gar nix mehr. (wir waren aber immer in dem Wald rechts vom Turm) Als wir zurück gefahren sind, sind wir dann am Ende vom Chinesentrail?? runter gefahren. Schöne Strecke mit etlichen sprüngen über kleine Bäume. Stück weiter unten war links unten im Wald der große Sprung. (War glaub auf nem Foto von Freeman) Am Ende sind wir in Laimbach rausgekommen. (Daher nehm ich mal an: Laimbachtrail  )
Bin aber Neugierig was es wirklich war. 

Ja das hab ich mir schon gedacht, leichter Schnupfen hat meistens ne Dicke Influenza
Extrema im Rucksack!  Dann mal gute Besserung


----------



## X-Fire (7. November 2010)

Wenn ihr direkt in Leimbach rausgekommen seid, wars natürlich der Leimbachtrail, außer ihr seid über ne Brücke am Ende rübergefahren, dann wars der Chinesentrail. Wenn man den Chinesentrail komplett runterfährt, kommt man auf die letzten 50m vom Leimbachtrail.

Ich habe eigentlich gehofft, dass es diese Woche mal nicht soviel regnet, dass ich nächstes Wochenende mal wieder auf den Berg kann, aber sieht gerade nicht danach aus.


----------



## T.I.Hias (8. November 2010)

bist aus Zucker


----------



## Freeman_1982 (8. November 2010)

nä, ich hab nur keine Lust nach den Pedalen und dem Sattel zu suchen,
wenn ich beim nächsten mal aufs Fahrrad aufsitzen will.


----------



## T.I.Hias (8. November 2010)

ja des ist heit so ne sache wenn man im wald fahrt wenn es regnet


----------



## X-Fire (9. November 2010)

ich will vernünftig fahren können und die strecke nicht komplett zerstören in dem ich nur spurrillen reinfahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goshawk (9. November 2010)

X-Fire schrieb:


> ich will vernünftig fahren können und die strecke nicht komplett zerstören in dem ich nur spurrillen reinfahr





word


----------



## T.I.Hias (13. November 2010)

so ein geiles wetter heute und ich kann nicht biken naja


----------



## X-Fire (13. November 2010)

T.I.Hias schrieb:


> so ein geiles wetter heute und ich kann nicht biken naja



jep defintiv und ich komm gerade vom berg und muss sagen es war einfach nur geil 

ach und ist morgen jemand unterwegs?


----------



## goshawk (13. November 2010)

hat jemand was von einem unfall im wald mitbekommen? bekannte haben vorhin erwähnt das ein krankenwagen heute aus dem wald (bei leimbach) gefahren ist...

@x-fire: würde liebend gerne fahrn, habe morgen aber keine zeit...

rené


----------



## Freeman_1982 (13. November 2010)

Oh weh, bloß sowas nicht.


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. November 2010)

X-Fire schrieb:


> jep defintiv und ich komm gerade vom berg und muss sagen es war einfach nur geil
> 
> ach und ist morgen jemand unterwegs?



Kennst du dich aus? Überlege morgen hinzufahren.


----------



## T.I.Hias (13. November 2010)

ja hoffentlich ist nächste woche auch so in geiles wetter dann geh ich auch mal aufn in Berg aber des regt mich auf der scheiß Weißheitszahn musste der auch am Donnerstag rum stressen aber naja schlimmste hab ich hinter mir


----------



## X-Fire (14. November 2010)

@rené
ich war zwischen 4 und 5 aufm leimbachtrail, ich habe nichts mitbekommen. nach mir ist wohl auch niemand mehr gefahren, weil dort die dämmerung begonnen hat. es sind mir 2 biker entgegen gekommen, von denen hat mir auch keiner etwas gesagt.

es waren auch forstarbeiten zu hören, einen traktor hab ich auch gesehen, evtl. ist da etwas passiert?

@tabletop
ja der berg ist mir durchaus ein wenig bekannt  ich werd allerdings nicht lange fahren, weil ich auch noch ein paar sachen zu tun habe. werde mitm auto unten hinfahren und 1 -2 mal leimbach oder chinesentrail fahren. aber könnten uns schon treffen wenn du willst und du zur gleichen zeit fahren würdest.


----------



## dmo (14. November 2010)

War die Strecke heut halbwegs ok oder ist´s noch arg matschig ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Fire (14. November 2010)

Strecke war schon ok. Klar leicht matschig, aber war halb so wild. Liegt halt überall Laub rum.


----------



## Rookie- (14. November 2010)

Guten Morgen, 

@X-Fire wann würdest denn heute Fahren? Hätte vielleicht auch interesse, bin letzte Woche etwas planlos gewesen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. November 2010)

Mit was für Rädern seid ihr am Start bzw. schiebt ihr hoch oder legt ihr Wert auf Bergauf-Performance?


----------



## Rookie- (14. November 2010)

Also ich würde mitm Enduro fahren, das hat sich letzte Woche auch als Uphill tauglich
bewärt.


----------



## X-Fire (14. November 2010)

Also ich werd nachm Mittagessen aufbrechen. Denk so 14.00 Uhr unten in Leimbach. Ich werd hochschieben, zumindest das erste Mal. Ich schaue mir die Strecke derzeit lieber erst einmal an, bevor ich runterfahre. Werde mitm DH-Bike kommen. 

Kennt ihr den Ausgang vom Leimbachtrail? Das ist die Straße Hinterer Birken in Leimbach. Dort werd ich mit nem silbernen VW Bus in der Parkbucht stehen. 

Also wenn ihr da Zeit und Lust habt, meldet euch. Kann euch auch meine Handynummer geben.


----------



## Rookie- (14. November 2010)

Alles klar, bin dabei. 
Ich hab Navi im Bus. Jetzt mal in der hoffnung das Hinterer Birken dem Navi
bekannt ist.  
Dann mal bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (14. November 2010)

Ich fahr mit dem Rad hin vielleicht sieht man sich ja - braucht aber nicht auf mich zu warten weil ich nicht genau sagen kann wann ich ankomme.


----------



## X-Fire (14. November 2010)

war doch ne schöne runde heute


----------



## Rookie- (14. November 2010)

Yeap, macht auch richtig laune wenn man weiß wo man hin muß!


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. November 2010)

Jau die Abfahrten waren echt nice aber das Schieben hat mir ganz schön zugesetzt.


----------



## X-Fire (14. November 2010)

Joa und die fiesen Schlammlöcher


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. November 2010)

Das wär mir fast auch noch zum Verhängnis geworden.


----------



## trialbiker111 (15. November 2010)

hallöle, war auch gestern am berg mit nem Freund,
sind 2 mal Leimbachtrail gefahren. war voll ok  
Hab euch aber nicht geshen war so um 15.30 aufm trail

grüße


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. November 2010)

Da waren wir schon auf dem Chinesen-Trail unterwegs. Sind nur einmal den Leimbachtrail runter.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (15. November 2010)

wie war denn der zustand der pisten... schlammtechnisch mein ich.


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. November 2010)

Eigentlich zum Großteil trocken. Im unteren Teil vom Chinesentrail gabs ein paar Schlammlöcher und auch auf dem Leimbachtrail nicht viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (19. November 2010)

Morgen jemand unterwegs?


----------



## goshawk (19. November 2010)

war heute ne kleine tour machen am berg, also wirklich zu empfehlen ist es nicht zu radeln.
eine sauerei ohne ende, kein fahrfluss....uuund für denn schlechten fahrspass fährt man die strecke auch noch zu schrott...

sogar die forstautobahn ist stellenweise von den waldmaschiene total vermatscht...

rené


----------



## BaByRacerFN (29. November 2010)

nun warten wir auf den Frühling..
hoffentlich kommt er bald =)






kleines Update für den Frühling wurde heute noch montiert =) BooBar 780mm
(griffe sin bestellt.. farbkonzept wurde umgeschmissen)


----------



## T.I.Hias (4. Dezember 2010)

hmmm ich denk der Winter wird wieder richtig hart aber naja mir eigentlich egal (weil meine Lieblingsfabe Weiß ist xD ) aber Biken kann man nicht mehr 100 % das ist schade


----------



## X-Fire (4. Dezember 2010)

wobei biken im schnee schon geil ist, solang dieser noch schön pulvrig ist. wenn das mal zu ner großen eisplatte geworden ist, machts wirklich keinen spaß mehr. bin nur leider bis weihnachten nicht mehr daheim  

btw: Hat jemand Interesse an Hope M4 Bremsen oder an ner 888R, beides Baujahr 2004? Bei mir gibts wohl über diesen Winter ein paar neue Teile.


----------



## Muffley (6. Dezember 2010)

gestern war's auch nochmal toll. Seit ich Spikereifen auf dem Bike habe, machen vereiste Wege richtig Spaß und in dem "Abholzgebiet" unterhalb der Gipfelhütte gab's sogar einen Pumptrack - da hatten die Waldarbeiter wohl angefangen den Weg herzurichten, wurden aber nicht mehr fertig und dann war alles festgefroren.
Aber wenn ich grade rausschaue, können die Spikes wieder runter und dafür Swampthing oder besser Wetscream drauf...


----------



## T.I.Hias (6. Dezember 2010)

ohjaaaa dass ist kein spaß ich muss bei dem Wetter Mit Bike zum Arbeiten Fahren und meine Bremsen machen langsam schlapp xD


----------



## Freeman_1982 (18. Dezember 2010)

Das war harte Arbeit.


----------



## Jochen_DC (19. Dezember 2010)

Verkaufe meinen DH Rahmen GT DHi Modell 2008 (215 mm Federweg) mit Fox DHX Air Dämpfer, Saint-Kurbeln und E-Thirteen Kettenführung für 950 Euro Weihnachtsschnäppchenpreis. Rahmengröße ist M. Falls wer interesse hat PM an mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blind-fish (20. Dezember 2010)

ach du warst das, freeman  war gestern unterwegs und es war genau eine einzelne spur auf dem trail  bis auf die eisplatten unter dem schnee war es gestern recht spassig zu fahren 

was spikes angeht: eigentlich ja ne schöne sache, aber an den gehrenberg-trails dürfte das ziemlich die vielen wurzeln kaputtmachen...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (20. Dezember 2010)

ich war nur mit Muddy Marrys unterwegs. Hab auch keine Spike Reifen.
Die Herausforderung war der tiefe Schnee, da helfen eh keine Spikes.
Spaßig wars, aber auch anstrengend. Die Kicker sind ohne genügend
Schwung aber echt nicht witzig.


----------



## blind-fish (20. Dezember 2010)

*gg* stimmt, so sehe ich das auch 

das mit den spikes hatte ich auch nicht so verstanden als hättest du welche - wollte das nur mal allgemein zu bedenken geben...


----------



## goshawk (20. Dezember 2010)

blind-fish schrieb:


> das mit den spikes hatte ich auch nicht so verstanden als hättest du welche - wollte das nur mal allgemein zu bedenken geben...



wieso bedenken?.....sogar die pferde haben eisenformteile am fuss, autos und lkw fahren im winter mit ketten, was soll man erst zu panzer und bagger sagen - dürfen die überhaupt in den wald?

mfg rené


----------



## blind-fish (20. Dezember 2010)

hey rene,

na ja, wissen tu ich es auch nicht, wie das mit den spikes ist, aber ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass die sich in die überfahrenen wurzeln eingraben... oder beim bremsen auf ner wurzel schon auch holzstücke rausreißen... 

gruss


----------



## goshawk (21. Dezember 2010)

blind-fish schrieb:


> hey rene,
> 
> na ja, wissen tu ich es auch nicht, wie das mit den spikes ist, aber ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass die sich in die überfahrenen wurzeln eingraben... oder beim bremsen auf ner wurzel schon auch holzstücke rausreißen...
> 
> gruss



allerliebster harald,

wir kennen uns nun ja schon einige minuten. davon ausgehend hab ich dir so "schlau" geantwortet und gemeint du merkst das wenn du verkackeiert wirst - sorry wenn ich dir auf die hühneraugen getreten bin...

sonst bin ich schon voll deiner meinung

rene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blind-fish (21. Dezember 2010)

ups...  schande über mich: nein, ich hab's nicht gemerkt, war in gedanken zu sehr im alltag...  na ja, macht nix 

wenn man sich nicht mehr sieht oder hört, wünsche ich allen hier ein paar entspannte feiertage und schöne weihnachten


----------



## Hambacher 77 (2. Januar 2011)

Hallo

Habe eben mein Family - Urlaub ab 2 Juli für 2 wochen in Immenstaad gebucht.

Da ich mich aber mal auch mit dem Bike abseits der Rentnerautobahn am Bodensee verziehen möchte frage ich euch: Wo kann ich bei Immenstaad richtig geil biken??
Gebt mir mal ein paar Vorschläge. 

Kann man eigentlich auch den Säntis hochfahren???

Gibts in immenstaat oder Markdorf ein Biketreff wo ich mich einklinken kann??

Danke schon einmal für die Vorschläge.

wie sieht es am Pfänder mit Bikeverboten aus??


----------



## Muffley (2. Januar 2011)

Hallo Hambacher,

MTB-technisch geben die diversen Berge im Hinterland des Bodensees so einiges her. Der Top-Spot ist da sicher der Gehrenberg (von Immenstaad ca. 10 km + hochfahren nochmal 3-5 km je nach Strecke) aber auch am Höchsten und am Heiligenberg gibt's schöne Strecken und Trails. Einen richtigen Biketreff gibt's in Markdorf nicht, aber wenn Du dich kurz vor eurem Urlaub nochmal hier meldest, findest Du bestimmt jemanden der Dir ein bisschen was zeigt.

Den Säntis kann man von der vom Bodensee aus sichtbaren Seite nicht befahren, auf der Rückseite (d.h. ab Wildhaus) gibt's ein paar Strecken, ist aber nix tolles dabei. Wenn Du aber mal für einen Tag in die Schweiz willst, würde ich Davos/Arosa/Lenzerheide empfehlen, da kannst Du tolle Sachen fahren und die Bergbahnen nehmen überall Bikes mit.

Am Pfänder sind viele Wege für Biker gesperrt, eine richtige Systematik gibt's dabei nicht. Es finden sich 5 m breite Teerstraßen auf denen man nicht biken darf genauso wie Wanderwege. Es existieren aber auch einige legale Trails, die solltest Du Dir aber wenn möglich auch von einem Local zeigen lassen. Die Radstation in Lindau hat jeden Dienstag abend eine Ausfahrt, da geht's oft Richtung Pfänder und die Jungs kennen sich bestens aus.


----------



## eRiC89 (5. Januar 2011)

Hi Leute, mal ne kurze frage ich fahr ein bergamont bigair und bin immer mal auf der suche nach coolen trails. ausserdem lässt sich immenstaad von mir aus gut erreichen... was gibt es den für coole trails am gehrenberg?
mfg eric


----------



## T.I.Hias (5. Januar 2011)

schau mal auf das Profil von Freeman 1982 da findest du Bilder xD


----------



## eRiC89 (5. Januar 2011)

hey sieht echt cool aus, sobald es dann mal wieder wärmer wird geh ich da mal hin sind nur 40km von mir aus =) paar locals kennen zu lernen wär natürlich auch cool =)

danke für den tip!


----------



## T.I.Hias (5. Januar 2011)

naja von mir sind des ca... 20 Km aber wahr auch noch nicht da 

kein ding ich hab des auch mal Gefragt und da hat des zu mir auch jemand gesagt


----------



## MTB-Timmel (6. Januar 2011)

mal wieder ein kleines video von mir

trail ist bei nußdorf oben wo auch der skate- und dirtpark ist, wenn ihr mal was anderes als gehrenberg braucht ;-)

viel spaß - tim


----------



## T.I.Hias (6. Januar 2011)

ahja isch ja auch gleich um die ecke da geh ich lieber in Bregenzer Wald 
aber sonst sieht des nicht schlecht aus ist aber in bischen weit weg oder


----------



## MTB-Timmel (8. Januar 2011)

naja nußdorf ist ja bei überlingen, kommt drauf an wo du herkommst dann könnte es schon weit weg sein  erreicht man aber wunderbar mit dem zug ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T.I.Hias (8. Januar 2011)

ooh dann hab ich falsch geschaut des nußdorf wo ich gefunden hab isch bei Rosenheim ich sehe grad bei deinem Profil das du in Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 hast LTD oder normal weil ich kauf mir des 2011 LTD version und wolte fragen was du für ne Größe hast zu mir ich bin 1.81 groß


----------



## MTB-Timmel (9. Januar 2011)

ich fahre das normale, bin glaub 1,76 oder um den dreh rum und fahre M...passt eig perfekt


----------



## T.I.Hias (9. Januar 2011)

ja von der geo sind die ja gleich denk ich also dann kann bei mir M und L gehen oder


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. Januar 2011)

Musst du halt gucken was dir wichtiger ist: Laufruhe oder Wendigkeit.

Ich würde da in deiner Situation eher zu M greifen. Ist ja von der Geo her eher Freerider als Downhiller.


----------



## T.I.Hias (9. Januar 2011)

wurde ich auch sagen und haha zu geil bei Canyon auf der seite von denen gibt es ein Programm wo man Maße eingeben muss zb.. Körpergröße schrittgröße und so weiter hab ich gemacht und da hat sich nichts verändert immer nur S empfohlen denk ich so gut schauen wir halt mal hab ich irgend was eingeben 5 mal oder so und nichts immer S usw...ohje des wird lustig in Bike zukaufen ohne es Probe zufahren.


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. Januar 2011)

Guck einfach hier im Forum in den ganzen Canyon- und Tourque-Threads nach Leuten die ähnlich groß sind wie du und was die überwiegend fahren. Falls sich der Rahmen nicht großartig zum Vorjahr verändert hat solltest du mit der Methode ganz gut fahren. S bei 180 kommt mir etwas klein vor (fahre allerdings kein Tourque)


----------



## goshawk (9. Januar 2011)

die haben bestimmt ein haufen s rahmen übrig....so bekommt man die auch los...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (9. Januar 2011)

hehe ne ganz so ist's auch bei Canyon nicht. Aber für 1,8m passt M perfekt.
"L" wäre def. ne Raceposition bei der Größe und die ist sicher nicht hilfreich
bei nem Torque.  Bin etwa 1,9m und fahre "L".


----------



## T.I.Hias (10. Januar 2011)

ach man aber Big bike will haben größe L größer geht es nur bei Trek Freeman wo haste deins hehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (10. Januar 2011)

auch Canyon Torque FR9.0 von 2009 in "L". XL fährt hier nur ein Arbeitskollege von
mir, der sicher auch mit liest.  Der hat aber nen Liteville und die gibts auch in größer.

Muss mich korrigieren. Er fährt sogar XXL. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/103475#comment-244596


----------



## AddOn2U (11. Januar 2011)

Jupp ... XXL. Sieht mittlerweile, wie ich finde, jedoch besser aus 
Ist ein liteVille 301 MK8.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/813713

Btw. da ich hinten nun eine Steckachse fahre, wären die schönen gelben Mavic Deemax zu verkaufen!


----------



## T.I.Hias (11. Januar 2011)

XXL ook ich passe Größe M ist perfekt


----------



## Canyonbiker (15. Januar 2011)

n'abend

Ich bin grad für ein Praktikum in Friedrichshafen (nein, nicht ZF  ) und brauch dringend ein paar Tips wie ich hier gut fahren kann, alle 84 Seiten mag ich dann doch nicht durchlesen...
Vom Fahrstil bin ich eigentlich der CC-ler, allerdings fahr ich auch oft mal nen paar nette Sprünge, dann allerdings mit nem andren Bike, was ich nicht hier mit unten hab. Aber ansich bin ich für jede Art von Touren offen! Hat jemand Lust mich in nächster Zeit mal in ein paar nette Strecken einzuführen? Gerne auch schon morgen!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Freeman_1982 (15. Januar 2011)

Hi,

in nächster Zeit solltest du einen Bogen um Waldwege am Gehrenberg
machen, es sei denn du hast Stiefel und ne Schaufel dabei um dein Rad
wieder auszugraben. Ne im Ernst, momentan keine gute Idee.

ach und ... viel Spaß bei Tognum.


----------



## Canyonbiker (15. Januar 2011)

> viel Spaß bei Tognum.


 nein, falsch

Aber wo kann ich denn dann hier derzeit biken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (15. Januar 2011)

schade, wär ja auch zu einfach gewesen. 

wenn du auch Schotterwege aktzeptieren kannst... Höchsten, Gehrenberg, Pfänder, Tettnager Wald, Weingarten, Richtung Überlingen.


----------



## Canyonbiker (15. Januar 2011)

hmhm, das sagt mir alles recht wenig, aber überlingen ist doch schon ne ecke weg, ich dache eher an was befahrbares von hier aus...

Dann käme wohl am nächsten der Gehrenberg+Schotterweg in Frage, weil ich die anderen garnicht groß auf Google Maps finde. Magst du nicht ne Runde mitrollen?


----------



## jack-boregard (16. Januar 2011)

Hi zusammen,
hat zufällig jemand nen Werkzeug um den DU Bushing bei einem Dämpfer abzuziehen?

Normales Abziehgerät für Lager/Buchsen für kleine Durchmesser (~15mm) müsste gehen.

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Nocinoib (18. Januar 2011)

+1 
Bin gerade damit fertig geworden mein Bike wieder vom Schlamm zu befreien. So schnell bin ich nicht wieder am Gehrenberg. Und dabei war das Wetter so schön am Wochenende. Sogar schon länger kein Niederschlag. Aber selbst die Autobahnen sind dermaßen aufgeweicht, das glaubt man nicht. An Trails ist gar nicht zu denken. Nur lehmige Seife.
Aber wenn jetzt dann hoffentlich bald der Frühling kommt, bin ich top vorbereitet. Die Kiste glänzt wie neu.
Cheers.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (13. Februar 2011)

weiß iwer wie die pistenverhältnisse stehen ???

grüße

tim


----------



## Freeman_1982 (13. Februar 2011)

gleiche frage hätt ich auch


----------



## Robsen (13. Februar 2011)

hab gehört es sei alles gut farhbar. chinese trail geht offenbar recht gut bis sehr gut, leimbach keine bäume, dafür aber nix mehr zum springen, rutsche am anfang dicht, rest fahrbar.


----------



## jack-boregard (14. Februar 2011)

WArum keine Sprünge mehr? Also gestern war noch alles da und spitzen Verhältnisse. Nur der Forstweg beim Leimbach Trail war etwas matschig. 

Gruss marco


----------



## Freeman_1982 (14. Februar 2011)

na das sind doch ma gute neuigkeiten... von der wettervorhersage mal abgesehen


----------



## goshawk (20. Februar 2011)

sers,

hab heut gesehen das wieder fleißig gebaut wird. die jungens die den step-down über den kleinen bach gebaut haben, sind mir zuvor gekommen. egal - er sieht aufs erste mal gut aus - saubere arbeit. jetzt muss nur noch der erste drüber um zu schauen wie der step-down passt und ob er hebt, als anregung: ich hätter im bereich der anfahrt viele kleine steine und steinplatten eingearbeitet. so wie es momentan ist bestehet die gefahr das ziemlich schnell ein gemantsche wird...
...ach noch was, bitte achtet besser darauf dass der reguläre traillauf für die anderen nutzer - wanderer, cc´ler, reiter... - genauso bequem passierbar bleit wie vorher, eventl. ein bißchen mitbearbeiten. sonst werden die schnell sauer... ihr wiesst was ich meine...

da meinerseite weitere gestalltungen, zu den vorhanden, vorgesehen sind können wir uns gerne einmal kurzschließen... bitte per pm, thx.

rené


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Timmel (21. Februar 2011)

step down ??? kein problem  nur es schneit ja schonwieder  so ein mist


----------



## goshawk (21. Februar 2011)

warum baut ihr nicht am chinesentrail, denn kennen inzwischen alle. dann haben wir alles was davon. mir erscheint es sinnvoller eine bekannte strecke gut auszubauen und zu pflegen, als überall ein bißchen was zu haben, -wenn, dann eine richtig geile strecke. zumal sich die sache mit den fallen dort nun erledigt hat, in denn anderen bereichen die noch nicht so bekannt sind kann sich das allerdings sehr schnell ändern. ich denke die jäger/wanderer werden ihre letzten ruhigen winkel wehement verteitigen.

aber es hat ja auf dem chinesentrail genügend stellen, an denen man sich richtig austoben und noch echt schicke sachen hinbauen kann. da die strecke ja ziemlich lang ist, könnte man sie wie im bikepark anlegen,- so mit anlieger, jumps und highspeed passagen. der grundverlauf der strecke is ja mal garnicht so schlecht...

von mir wird nicht mehr viel kommen, bin im januar 2.mal vater geworden...bin froh wenn ich zeit zum biken finde..

mfg rene


----------



## martinos (22. Februar 2011)

goshawk schrieb:


> zumal sich die sache mit den fallen dort nun erledigt hat


 
wieso hat sich das mit dem fallenstellen erledigt? Hat man jemand erwischt?


----------



## 2und4zig (22. Februar 2011)

Ich frage mich auch wie das gemeint war. 
Ich bin die kommenden Monate in Stuttgart, werde den Gehrenberg vermissen


----------



## BaByRacerFN (22. Februar 2011)

martinos schrieb:


> wieso hat sich das mit dem fallenstellen erledigt? Hat man jemand erwischt?


würde mich auch interresieren, habe bisher nichts mit bekommen


----------



## Lörr (22. Februar 2011)

ich glaub da herrscht noch ordentlich ErklÃ¤rungsbedarf, scheinbar weiÃ keiner hier was gewesen sein sollte bzw weshalb das sich erledigt haben sollte.

â¬dith gratuliert dir noch zum zweiten, RenÃ©!


----------



## goshawk (22. Februar 2011)

@danke...

wegen den fallen: letztes jahr trat ja mal masiv ein problem mit nagelfallen auf, davon wurden einige bei der polizei gemeldet, aber es passierte nicht viel...
dann erwischte es einen mtb´ler mittleren alters der auch mal fixer unterwegs ist und mächtig sauer war...letztendlich hat er es geschaft (ich denke alter und auftritt eines solchen "reifen" menschen wird von der polizei ernster genommen als wenn ich oder ein andere "jungspund" da ankommt) das ein polizist, ich glaub es war der stationsvorsteher, mit in den wald kam und sich die falle vor ort anschaute. darauf meinte dieser dass das eigentlich nur einem jäger stammen könnte (klare indizien) und er werde mal eine klare ansage in diese richtung machen....-das scheint in die richtige richtung gegangen zu sein, denn seither ist es ruhig im wald-(auf jedenfall ist mir nichts neues bekannt...)

daher die äußerung, das sich die sache mit den fallen erst mal erledigt hat...

rené


----------



## blind-fish (22. Februar 2011)

servus rene 

also das hört sich ja soweit ganz gut an - hoffen wir, dass es sich so bewahrheitet und wirklich endlich ruhe ist  

wo ist ein neuer step-down!? an welchem bach!?

so, jetzt aber das wichtigste: alles gute zu deinem nachwuchs!!  dann wird man euch ja bald zu dritt im wald antreffen  hast du eigentlich nen ganz normalen maxi-cosi besorgt, oder schläft der kleine schon im giro remedy...!? 

herzliche grüße


----------



## X-Fire (22. Februar 2011)

erstmal herzlichen glückwunsch rené  !!

wo wurde denn etwas neues gebaut und wer sind die erbauer? gerne auch per pm.  war letztens auch mal wieder am gehrenberg, aber bin nur rutsche gefahren und nicht leimbach oder chinatrail. bin schon gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blind-fish (22. Februar 2011)

du bist rutsche gefahren!? ist die schon wieder frei!?!?


----------



## goshawk (23. Februar 2011)

blind-fish schrieb:


> servus rene
> 
> hast du eigentlich nen ganz normalen maxi-cosi besorgt, oder schläft der kleine schon im giro remedy...!?
> 
> herzliche grüße



fast hätte ein fullface in xl gereicht, 3 wochen zu früh, dazu allgemein zu klein...aber er ist wieder gesund, wächs und kann kräftig schreien....

rené


----------



## 2und4zig (23. Februar 2011)

Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch René!


----------



## X-Fire (23. Februar 2011)

sind links von der rutsche runter und haben heute morgen paar nette bilder gemacht


----------



## goshawk (23. Februar 2011)

zeigen, zeigen, zeigen....


----------



## X-Fire (23. Februar 2011)

bekomm sie erst heute abend und dann bin ich gespannt wie sie aufm monitor dann rauskommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FFM (23. Februar 2011)

Bilder vom Step Down wären ganz nett...


----------



## X-Fire (23. Februar 2011)

da sind wir nicht gefahren, sind nur links von der rutsche bis zum tennisplatz runter. ich muss aber die nächsten tage unbedingt noch chinatrail fahren, muss meine neuen bremsen testen


----------



## MTB-Timmel (23. Februar 2011)

rene, auch von mir herzlichen glückwunsch zum zweiten sprößling ...

habe jetzt dann in 2 1/2 wochen abiprüfungen, danach hab ich zeit en masse

ich würde dann auch mal am chinetrail bauen so wie sich das rene vorstellt...vllt kommen noch ein paar dazu ???

viele grüße

tim


----------



## blind-fish (23. Februar 2011)

links von der rutsche!? ich steh irgendwie auf dem schlauch... du meinst, wenn du von unten nach oben schaust!? dann liegen die bäume aber noch, oder!?

@tim: ich wäre dabei


----------



## X-Fire (23. Februar 2011)

nein wenn du oben stehst, kannst entweder rechts von der rutsche runter (das nennen andere oft auch kindergarten) und eben links davon runter. das letzte stück ist dann das gleiche wie wenn man rechts runterfährt


----------



## blind-fish (23. Februar 2011)

jetzt hab ich es glaub verstanden  du stehst am abbruch oben und schaust nach links oder rechts. weil ich war gedanklich immer schon in dem wäldchen rechts vom abbruch bei den 3 einstiegen, und dachte "wo zur hölle sind die noch weiter links runter!?"  ich wusste auch nicht mehr, dass man links auch am tennisplatz rauskommt...

gruss


----------



## goshawk (23. Februar 2011)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> rene, auch von mir herzlichen glückwunsch zum zweiten sprößling ...
> 
> ich würde dann auch mal am chinetrail bauen so wie sich das rene vorstellt...vllt kommen noch ein paar dazu ???
> 
> ...



thanks,...(mal sehen ob ich den lenny zu gedichte schreiben und ballet animieren kann....)

das hast du gut formuliert, mit dem "so wie sich das rene vorstellt"...

also der wald gehört mir ja nicht und "der trailchef" bin auch auch nicht(mehr). die idee nur am chinatrail zu bauen da man da ne super grundlage hat ist von mir ein vorschlag, der in meinen augen sinnvoll ist. allerdings hab ich die weisheit auch nicht mit löfflel gefressen und kann das mit meiner ansicht falsch liegen...
denkbar positiv ist natürlich wenn die abfahrtsfraktion sich nur an eins bis zwei stellen im wald richtig austoben können und die anderen bereiche ihre ruhe haben... 

freuen würde es mich aber wie die sau, wenn sich am chinatrail was tut,....und natürlich versuche ich bei aktionen dabei zu sein.

rené


----------



## MTB-Timmel (23. Februar 2011)

ich finde das auch eine gute idee sich auf einen trail zu beschränken und den dann dafür richtig schick machen...der macht ja jetzt schon irre spaß, wenn da jetzt noch was gebaut wird, wird der sicher der hammer...

wie gesagt, nach dem abi - schau ich mal mit schaufel usw vorbei...

@blind fish...super das du dabei bist, ich melde mich dann mal so wenns losgehen kann


----------



## X-Fire (25. Februar 2011)

Hier mal ein Foto von Mittwoch   Danke Manu


----------



## MTB-Timmel (25. Februar 2011)

weiß jmd ob der chinatrail heute fahrbar ist ist ??? also kein schnee und net zu matschig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Fire (25. Februar 2011)

schnee wird sicher noch liegen, und wo nicht wird es nass sein bei den temperaturen


----------



## Tabletop84 (25. Februar 2011)

X-Fire schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Foto von Mittwoch   Danke Manu



Nicht schlecht  Wie war das so vom Grip her? Was für Reifen?


----------



## goshawk (25. Februar 2011)

X-Fire schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Foto von Mittwoch   Danke Manu



neid, neid, neid....

wenn man bedenkt das seit 2 monaten meine kiste ruht....sabber

wenn es nicht zu modderig ist will ich am sonntag in den wald...wird aber nach der "langen" pause eher ne entspannungsrunde....

rené


----------



## X-Fire (25. Februar 2011)

vom grip wars echt gut. waren morgens biken, da wars teils auch noch gefroren. reifen sind ganz normale minions in 2,5" und 60er mischung, die auch schon in die jahre gekommen sind, erkennbar an den orangenen streifen, ich weiß garnicht wie lange es die streifen nicht mehr gibt... aber 5-6 Jahre sind die Reifen sicher schon alt 

ich würd morgen früh vermutlich wieder gehen muss meine neuen codes testen


----------



## Neube (25. Februar 2011)

Servus Jungs,

ich wollt mich mal zum Post Bachgap aüßern! Ich gebs ja zu.........Ich wars mit ein paar Dudes. Ich habe auch vor auf diesem Trail einiges mehr zu machen.....

Grüße der Neube

ach ja und die MTBler sind übrigens nen mitlerweile ziemlich großes Team
www.gforceracing.de
da geht im moment einiges 
bei interresse und weiteren Redebedarf schreibt mich doch mal an

Grüße der Neube


----------



## Neube (25. Februar 2011)

ach ja und wir sind ihn selbstverständlich schon gesprungen.....ist kein problem das ding...

grüße


----------



## X-Fire (25. Februar 2011)

wird ja immer interessanter und bin schon gespannt auf was ich da morgen antreffen 

aber nochmal wo wurde was gebaut??? macht mich ja richtig neugierig


----------



## blind-fish (26. Februar 2011)

ich schließe mich der frage von x-fire an: chinatrail!? leimbach!? ich kenne eigentlich nur den einen bach ganz unten wo die brücke drübergeht...!?!?

gruss


----------



## X-Fire (26. Februar 2011)

war heute morgen chinatrail, ist zu nass zum fahren, also lasst es lieber. habe gehofft dass im wald noch einiges gefroren ist, deswegen bin ich auch schon morgens gegangen, aber war leider nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jack-boregard (26. Februar 2011)

War heute auch beim Chinesen. Matschig war's, ging aber gerade noch so. Denke, wenn man früh morgens geht, ist es noch komplett gefrohen, dann sollte es passen. Der step down vor der Brücke, gabs den nicht letztes Jahr schon? 

Gruß 
Marco


----------



## X-Fire (27. Februar 2011)

wo zum teufel gibts da nen step down? mir ist wirklich nichts neues dort aufgefallen


----------



## jack-boregard (27. Februar 2011)

Ja halt den halben Meter da, den man runterhüpfen kann.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (27. Februar 2011)

hehe der hat ja schon graue Haare. Steht seit Ende letzten Jahres oder Renè?


----------



## X-Fire (27. Februar 2011)

ich glaub wir reden hier alle komplett aneinander vorbei. das teil aufm chinatrail am ende ist wirklich schon verdammt alt. aufm chinatrail gibts nichts neues, was nicht heißt dass es nicht irgendwo nicht doch was neues gibt


----------



## MTB-Timmel (27. Februar 2011)

ein wenig sommerfeeling ;-) o gott ich kanns kaum mehr erwarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nocinoib (27. Februar 2011)

Ob's jemals wieder so trocken und warm wird ........ ???


----------



## gleissy (2. März 2011)

So Männer und Mädels. 

Gestern aufm Leimbach erschreckenderweise feststellen müssen, dass die Vollernter im Wald unterwegs waren. Im Einstieg ist der Weg komplett zertört. 
Weiter unten nach dem Schotterfeld kurz bevor man wieder auf den Feldweg kommt wurden 20-30 Bäume gefällt. Der Trail liegt unter den Resten begraben. 

Wie sieht das aufm Chinatrail aus?


----------



## jack-boregard (3. März 2011)

Och ne oder? Also letztes Wochenende sah der chinatrail noch gut aus.


----------



## jack-boregard (3. März 2011)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> ein wenig sommerfeeling ;-) o gott ich kanns kaum mehr erwarten


 
Wo ist denn das?


----------



## waldey (3. März 2011)

So die Herren,
also in China sahs heute sehr vernünftig aus!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-Timmel (4. März 2011)

@der ist in Salem, genauer Neufrach, noch genauer Tobelhof... schau mal bei Google maps

@waldey...danke für diese gute nachricht ;-)


----------



## MTB-Timmel (4. März 2011)

heute war es sehr schön zu fahren, erkennt ihr eure schmuckstücke ;-)


----------



## Freeman_1982 (5. März 2011)

muahhhhh... der letzte war aber knapp am Baum vorbei. War im Herbst, oder?


----------



## MTB-Timmel (5. März 2011)

nein war gestern 

ja ich merk so im flug ******* da ist ein loch, und dann bin ich frontlastig reingeflogen - hat ordentlich gedonnert ^^...dachte das ist ein gutes ende für das video ^^


----------



## Freeman_1982 (5. März 2011)

wollte heute mal fahrn gehn. Denke werde es verschieben. Is mir zu düster draußen. Und die Arbeit ruft. MIST.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goshawk (5. März 2011)

mtb-timmel:

bist nicht der erste, der da ins flat gesprungen ist, man siehts deutlich am ruckler der cam...
theo. müsste der sprung min. nen halben meter zurück, bei der geschw., mit der man(n) im regelfall dort ankommt...

eventl. sieht man sich morgen auf trail....


----------



## X-Fire (5. März 2011)

der letzte absatz aufm leimbachtrail ist natürlich viel zu weit vorne. ich brems da immer davor ab, weil da ins flat zu springen ist net so besonders.

kennt ihr noch das alte bauwerk an der stelle? da wars immer extrem wenn man zu schnell war und nach der landung aufgekommen ist


----------



## goshawk (5. März 2011)

klar kenn ich dat ding noch, war mit das beste was auf´m trail je stand...."die guten alten zeiten".


----------



## X-Fire (5. März 2011)

hat auch paar tage gedauert, bis das ding stand


----------



## jack-boregard (5. März 2011)

Können auch mal noch den linken Teil weiterbauen. Eine line sieht man ja schon und Platz für ein paar Sprünge ist auch. Nur am Ende liegt ne Wurzel im Weg, da müssten wir halt drüber.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (5. März 2011)

ja habe vor gut 1,5 Jahren mal versucht die linke line wieder fahrbar zu machen.
Dann haben die ein paar Bäume in den Weg gelegt und das wars dann.


----------



## jack-boregard (6. März 2011)

Bin gestern mal entlang gelaufen. Mittlerweile liegt nur noch am Ende was. Ist heute jemand aufm Trail?


----------



## X-Fire (6. März 2011)

ich bin wohl heute nachmittag noch aufm trail


----------



## MTB-Timmel (6. März 2011)

ich würde heut auch echt gern, aber muss jetzt mal was fürs abi lernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goshawk (6. März 2011)

ich bin auch unterwegs, xxxtrail + chinatrail, so ca. ab 14.30.....aaaber piano. bin einmal nach der "winterpause" vollgas eingestiegen....mit schmerzlicher erfahrung.

rené


----------



## jack-boregard (6. März 2011)

Ich schaffs heute leider doch nicht, aber euch viel spass.


----------



## jack-boregard (6. März 2011)

Mit was für ner Cam hast das Video eigentlch gemacht?


----------



## X-Fire (6. März 2011)

hab leider heute niemand auf den trails getroffen, aber an alle die heute nicht waren: ihr habt was verpasst, chinatrail war sehr geil zu fahren


----------



## goshawk (6. März 2011)

wann warst du am chinatrail, also so zwischen 15.30 und 16.30 war ich/wir. war sehr spaßig, allerdings hab ich mir gleich ne pizza am schinbein geholt...-doch zu schnell wieder eingestiegen.

rené


----------



## Rookie- (6. März 2011)

der ist dann jetzt auch mal abgehackt! Wer geil ist aufs Trailbauen, nach dem Teil 
bis zum Feldweg gebe es noch ausbaupotenzial. 
Wir waren so um 13.00 aufm Chinatrail, war aber nix los, bis auf 4 CCler.
Wetter war bombe, und die Trails auch. 

Auf ne geile Saison 2011


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rookie- (6. März 2011)

Das will heut nicht so wie ich will. 

Der große Holzsprung aufm Leimbachtrail. (links unten im Wald)


----------



## jack-boregard (6. März 2011)

Na das will wohl immer noch nicht wie du willst


----------



## MTB-Timmel (6. März 2011)

@ rene, hab die und dein kollegen mit der fox40 gesehen, einmal seit ihr an mir vorbeigerast, einmal ich an euch ;-)

was meinst du mit xxxtrail ???

jap war heute sehr geil zu fahren


----------



## MTB-Timmel (6. März 2011)

@ jack...alles mit der go pro hd


----------



## jack-boregard (6. März 2011)

@MTB, cool, danke der Info. Grad heute Mittag bestellt das Teil


----------



## X-Fire (6. März 2011)

zwischen 2 und 4 war ich im wald unterwegs, hab nur nen ccler gesehen dem ich fast hintendraufgefahren bin 

@rookie
du musst das foto hier hochladen, du kannst keine bilder auf deinem pc hier verlinken


----------



## goshawk (6. März 2011)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> @ rene, hab die und dein kollegen mit der fox40 gesehen, einmal seit ihr an mir vorbeigerast, einmal ich an euch ;-)
> 
> jap war heute sehr geil zu fahren



entweder du verwechselt mich mit jemand (aber am berg hat sonst keiner, ein 09er black sxt), oder du hast die gabel von meinem kollegen falsch gedeutet, is ne black boxxer und er fährt ein grünes umf freddy...

strecke war gut trocken, dank des windes, der die tage ordentlich wehte.

aber dein kollege mit den hardtail, hat doch eins an der mütze, wenn der ohne helm da runterbrettert
ist zwar seine sache, aber denk mal was los ist wenn es den auf der strecke zerlegt...

mfg rené


----------



## MTB-Timmel (6. März 2011)

ja diese reaktion hatten wir erwartet, also mit dem helm, den er nicht hat...ja er macht das noch nicht sehr lange und hat noch keine...

ja gut dann hab ich die gabel verwechselt


----------



## MTB-Timmel (6. März 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmNj-w7o98E"]YouTube        - Leimbachtrail - Das mach ich an Fasnacht[/nomedia]

ich hoffe ich nerv euch net mit meinen videos  das ist auch noch net fertig brauche noch mehr material...und wieder alles mit der go pro

achja, auf 720p schalten ^^


----------



## Freeman_1982 (6. März 2011)

was nimmstn fürn Programm zum Schneiden? Wenns angebracht, dann bitte per PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Fire (7. März 2011)

ist trotzdem total unverständlich, genau dann legts einen doch erst recht. ich würd wenigstens nen normal cc helm oder sowas anziehen, die bekommst doch hinterhergeschmissen.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (7. März 2011)

beruhigt euch doch mal, eure aller ersten fahrten, ward ihr denn da schon top ausgestattet ??? also ich hatte auch kein helm ganz am anfang


----------



## X-Fire (7. März 2011)

top ausgestattet nicht, aber bevor ich das erste mal in den wald bin, habe ich mir einen helm gekauft und wenn jemand mitwill um zu sehen wie das so ist, dem leih ich etwas von mir, ich nehm niemand ohne helm mit. 

ist heute noch jemand unterwegs? ich bin grad am bikeausrüstung anziehen  geiles wetter ausnutzen!


----------



## MTB-Timmel (7. März 2011)

ich hab keine halbschale und nen zweiten fullface zum eben mal ausleihen hab ich auch net ^^ aber ist ja jetzt auch wurscht


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. März 2011)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> beruhigt euch doch mal, eure aller ersten fahrten, ward ihr denn da schon top ausgestattet ??? also ich hatte auch kein helm ganz am anfang



Also die 70/80 sind echt gut angelegt. Ich bin auch auf dem Hometrail mal gegen 'nen Baum. Nix passiert aber ohne Fullface würde ich jetzt sicher ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (7. März 2011)

ja natürlich, ich zweifle ja auch nicht die notwendigkeit eines helmes an, trage ja selbst einen...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (7. März 2011)

viel gelaber hier.

war heuer unterwegs. sehr schön zum fahren. hoffe ich kann das die woche nochmal wiederholen. XD


----------



## X-Fire (7. März 2011)

ich auch, dich hab ich aber nicht gesehen, dafür 3 andere getroffen.
gerade hat der trail die optimale bodenbeschaffenheit  kein matsch und schön griffig


----------



## goshawk (7. März 2011)

gehts noch????
ihr macht mir den mund total wässrig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jack-boregard (7. März 2011)

Find ich auch. Voll fies hier unter der Woche biken zu gehen.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (7. März 2011)

Gleitzeit sei Dank von 12-16Uhr. Alles möglich. XD


----------



## Problem (7. März 2011)

jack-boregard schrieb:


> Find ich auch. Voll fies hier unter der Woche biken zu gehen.



Viel schlimmer ist es wenn man mitlerweile nach berlin gezogen ist!


----------



## jack-boregard (8. März 2011)

Berlin, Deutschland? Dort wo die Mega Berge mit dem freeride Eldorado sind? :-D


----------



## X-Fire (8. März 2011)

jemand heute mittag am berg? 

muss ja schließlich die letzten tage meiner semesterferien ausnutzen, solange ich noch am see bin


----------



## MTB-Timmel (8. März 2011)

vllt bin ich da, ist aber net sicher...hab zwar keine lust zu lernen bei dem wetter, aber ich MUSS eig...aber vllt kann ichs einrichten 

x-fire kommst ja aus bermatingen, wann willst du los ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Fire (8. März 2011)

falls du das noch siehst, ich geh in paar minuten los. schmeiss mein bike in meinen bus und fahr rüber nach leimbach. wenn du mitwillst, musst dich beeilen


----------



## shortygonzalez (8. März 2011)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> heute war es sehr schön zu fahren, erkennt ihr eure schmuckstücke ;-)



...bin ich heute zu ersten Mal gefahren...Super Trail! Sehr flowig, viele Kurven und Sprünge...richtig schön!

...P.S. Sehr nettes Video


----------



## goshawk (8. März 2011)

> ...bin ich heute zu ersten Mal gefahren...Super Trail! Sehr flowig, viele Kurven und Sprünge...richtig schön!



danka, danke,

wenn er dir gut gefällt, dann brauchst du keine hemmungen zu haben wenn es um das thema trailpflege geht...   (danke)

rené


----------



## MTB-Timmel (8. März 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4M4GbvOQW8&hd=1"]YouTube        - Leimbach[/nomedia]

viel verbesserungen u.a. Farben, Intro (andere Schrift, 3D), Outro, flüssigeres zoomen...

aber ich brauche noch mehr material das ich es länge machen kann ...


----------



## shortygonzalez (8. März 2011)

goshawk schrieb:


> danka, danke,
> 
> wenn er dir gut gefällt, dann brauchst du keine hemmungen zu haben wenn es um das thema trailpflege geht...   (danke)
> 
> rené



Klaro! Wenn ihr euch trefft, sag mir per PN bescheid, dann komm ich gern! Hab aber keine Schaufel etc....nen Hammer könnt ich mitbringen  aber ich helfe gern. Wer fährt soll schließlich auch schaufeln!


----------



## jack-boregard (8. März 2011)

Schaufel, Säge, Tacker, Draht hab ich am Start.


----------



## goshawk (9. März 2011)

für was brauchst du ein draht????
- ach so, ja klar. für die bösen biker die den weg schneiden 
oder doch eher für die reiter und mx fahrer???


----------



## jack-boregard (9. März 2011)

Maschendraht sorry.


----------



## X-Fire (9. März 2011)

hättest jetzt noch gesagt bretter und nägel hast auch, dann hätten wir unseren fallensteller


----------



## jack-boregard (9. März 2011)

He! Ne, sowas mach ich nicht. Hätte ich Bretter und Nägel, hätten wir einen neuen Drop ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goshawk (9. März 2011)

gibst alles im baumarkt und auf der baustelle um die ecke liegt das zeug massenweise in der baugrube...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (9. März 2011)

hier stand was, was einigen nicht passte.


----------



## X-Fire (9. März 2011)

den teil den noch niemand kennt? damit ist wohl seit deinem posting schluss


----------



## Freeman_1982 (9. März 2011)

bis jetzt weiß doch noch so ziemlich niemand welchen teil ich meine.  Bist du da beteiligt?


----------



## X-Fire (9. März 2011)

ne bin ich nicht, bin den auch erst 1-2mal vor längerem gefahren. wie es da aussieht weiß ich grad eh nicht.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (9. März 2011)

von heute, nix besonderes, der wanderer hats aber auf den punkt gebracht, gell Dan  mit "baut mal mehr schanzen, aber immer wenn welche da sind, sind sie kurz drauf wieder kaputt"


----------



## jack-boregard (9. März 2011)

Ich will auch. Gibts ja nedd, voll das geniale Wetter und dann noch so tolle Kollegen hier, die Videos posten. Frechheit  Wie schauts Samstag bei euch aus?


----------



## X-Fire (9. März 2011)

samstag bin ich leider nicht mehr am see. fahre spätestens freitag mittag wieder zu meinem studienort


----------



## goshawk (9. März 2011)

es ist doch so etwas zum kotzen, das gibts gar nicht. erst hat man in alle welt hinausproletet das es einen geilen neuen trial gibt, der china-trail (natürlich gleich mit kartenverzeichniss und ausführlicher wegbeschreibung). damit es die ganzen ego-biker angelockt, dich sich über einen "kostenlosen" trail freuen, ihn zu schrott fahren und einen dumm anlabern. 

wir/ich sind so froh das dieses "ungeziefer" endlich weg ist und "ihren" trail (chinatrail) zum toben hat......NEIN, dann muss man das nächtste neue babe gleich in alle welt hinausproleten, damit dort das gleiche dillema stattfindet wie am chinatrail - super.
da ackern sich leute buchstäblich die finger wund, sind froh das sie ihre ruhe ham, von den ganzen "ego-idioten" und dann solche aktionen...
die "arbeiter" danken es, ham sie ja oft nicht mal die mögllichkeit ihr eigenes werk zu testen und sich daran zu erfreuen, dann kommen schon die heuschrecken und fallen gierig darüber her, erfreuen sich an der plackerei anderer und haun danach wieder ab, "nach mir die sinflut".
normal ist es in aller welt üblich das der baumeister sein werk präsentiert/enthüllt/freigibt und nicht ein fremder unbeteiligter....

ist das die feine englische art?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (9. März 2011)

guad wars heut.


----------



## X-Fire (9. März 2011)

schon nur ich war leider zu schnell für euch, bzw der cam


----------



## Robsen (9. März 2011)

ja, leider. muss da noch kräftig üben bis ich da alles drauf hab mit der cam.

du hast dafür ja en gutes video XD


----------



## jack-boregard (9. März 2011)

Aber Bilder sind gut. Mit was für ner Cam hast die gemacht?


----------



## X-Fire (9. März 2011)

mit ner Panasonic DMC-FZ100   steht doch "im" Bild drin


----------



## Robsen (9. März 2011)

jepp, lumix fz 100.

problem war das ich die ganzen bilder mit dem multishot gemacht hab. und bei 14mp pro bild und das ca. 11mal in folge brauchts etwas bis alles auf der karte ist.

dennoch: geiles spielzeug!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (9. März 2011)

@goshawk, X-Fire: alter was gehtn bei euch ab? den trail kennt eh keine sau, und der hinweis wo der is... is auch wech.


----------



## Robsen (9. März 2011)

was ist denn bitte ein



goshawk schrieb:


> ego-biker


----------



## goshawk (10. März 2011)

ego-biker:
biker is ja klar
wikipedia auszug (achtung, starker drang zum plagiat):
ego: (gri., lat.) ich, selbstsinn.
       ein mensch als ego(isten)zu charakterisieren, als einen menschen, der sein 
       persönliches interesse bewusst (auch unbewusst) stets/meist in den vordergrund
       seines handelns/denkens stellt. Ohne rücksicht auf seine mitmenschen/umwelt,
       ist er nur auf sein vorteil/spaß bedacht...

damit dürfte wohl klar sein welche nette kameraden damit gemeint sind; andere schuften lassen und selber nur spass haben. 
in irgend einer einrichtung ist es glaub üblich bei solchen typen ein naßes handtuch zu nehmen, ein großes stück seife rein und dann kräftig draufhauen...


rené


----------



## Freeman_1982 (10. März 2011)

mir is noch nicht ganz klar, was du damit bezweckst. Wenn du eine private
Strecke haben möchtest, dann kauf dir noch mehr GB Wald, zäun es ein
und stell ne Wach und Schieß Gesellschaft an.

Der Wald und die Strecken gehören niemandem persönlich somit ziehen diese
nette und weniger erwünschte Leute an. Da lässt sich nix dran ändern.


----------



## jack-boregard (10. März 2011)

Leute, kommt mal wieder runter, müssen uns doch hier echt nicht anpfeiffen.

Dem rene ging es glaub nicht darum, das nur er darauf fahren darf sondern, das er viel Zeit und Mühe in das neue Stück steckt und er den Abschnitt gerne selbst "eröffnet" hätte, wenn er fertig, was ja auch verständlich ist. Dem Erbauer gebührt nun mal die Ehre sein Meisterstück zu präsentieren.

Also hören wir doch auf hier zu streiten und gehen ne runde schaufeln, dann hat auch jeder was zu posten.

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Freeman_1982 (10. März 2011)

Das besagt Stück ist noch nicht eröffnet, und von mir wird es das auch
nicht. Die Piste bin ich in 4,5Jahren genau 2mal runtergefahren. Ist völlig
sinnfrei denn der Weg ist viel geeigneter zum Raufschieben als zum
runterdüsen.

Streiten tut doch hier keiner, es fehlt halt nur ein persönlicher Meinungs-
austausch. Hab Renè das letzte mal vor gut einem Jahr aufm Trail getroffen.


----------



## jonnitapia (10. März 2011)

goshawk schrieb:


> ego-biker:
> biker is ja klar
> wikipedia auszug (achtung, starker drang zum plagiat):
> ego: (gri., lat.) ich, selbstsinn.
> ...



Was ein Schwachsinn, du bistn Witz! Kauf dirn Wald in Bermatingen und eeeenjoy


----------



## MTB-Timmel (10. März 2011)

hmm ich finde die definition auch sehr hart(vorallem das mit dem daufprügeln wie im knast), aber eig hat er ja recht. denn überlegt mal, keiner von uns könnte den chinesentrail fahren - wenn rene ihn nicht mit seinem kumpel gebaut hätte, also jonnitapia, ich weiß net wer du bist  - aber du bist den china trail sicher auch schon gefahren oder ???


----------



## Freeman_1982 (10. März 2011)

aber ich weiß wer er ist. und glaub mir der kennt den sicher so lang wie renè. 

Den Chinesentrail könnte heute niemand fahren wenn er nicht so bekannt wäre,
weil der wär schon wieder zugewachsen. Meine Meinung. Und ja, ich habe
großen Respekt vor den Bauleistungen von Renè. Ich sag nur Brücke und so.
Das hätt von uns sicher niemand so sauber hinbekommen.


----------



## Husaberg400 (10. März 2011)

Die wenigsten werden mich kennen da ich mich fast nie zuwort melde,hab letztes jahr mich 2-3 mal mit gohsthawk im wald getroffen um ein bissel Trail  zubasteln.

Also nach dem ich wieder aus dem warmen Südamerika zurück in good old Germany bin und letzte woche mal mehr schlecht als recht den chinatrail runter geeirt bin würde ich mich bereit stellen zu einem "Frühjahrsputz" en paar Äste wegraümen, schlammlöcher stopfen, Wartungsarbeiten ect. ich bin morgen im Wald und evtl. am  Sa. wenn jemand Anregungen hat was am Trail zutun ist kann er es ja mal kurz posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (10. März 2011)

Wem gehört den eigentlich der Wald rund um den Gehrenberg ?
Gemeinde Markdorf, Bauern, Privat oder Jagdpächtern ?


Und so aus interesse, radelt/schiebt ihr da immer wieder hoch,
oder bescheisst man ab und zu mit einem Shuttle ?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (10. März 2011)

ich fahr rauf, und manchmal nehm ich auch ne Abkürzung und schiebe.

Der Wald gehört vielen Leuten, die wiederum viele Pächter haben. Renè könnte
dir das im Detail erklären. Es ist jedenfalls kein einfaches Unterfangen die
"Betreffenden" ausfindig zu machen.


----------



## zoomer (10. März 2011)

Verstehe ...


----------



## jack-boregard (10. März 2011)

Hi,
also ich bin Samstag auch unterwegs, bastle gern mit.

Wem das letzte Stück vom Leimbachtrail gehört, weiss ich, da werden wir keine Probleme haben mit dem Eigentümer (nicht Förster/Jäger), so lang da keine wilden baufälligen lebensgefährlichen Konstruktionen rumstehen.


----------



## goshawk (10. März 2011)

jonnitapia schrieb:


> Was ein Schwachsinn, du bistn Witz! Kauf dirn Wald in Bermatingen und eeeenjoy



muhahaha, jonnitapia, du bist echt ein kleiner süßer penner. wie schön das du dich auch mal wieder meldest.
auch wenns nur zum rumstänkern und rummaulen ist - aber so kennen wir dich ja.

schön ist es auch, dass die richtigen leute reagieren, wenn man von einem kack verhalten spricht...

aber zur abwechslung, komm mal runter, geh in den wald und mach deine feinen fingerchen mal so richtig schmutzig...vielleicht (die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt) erweitert das deinen horizont und du kannst mich ein bißchen verstehen...

mal schauen ob nun auch sinnvolles posten kannst...

tschau, tschau


----------



## goshawk (10. März 2011)

@freeman:

nein, nein. ich will kein eigener wald. alleine macht es absolut kein sinn und kein fun - echt. ohne euch und euren verschiedene charaktertypen wäre es nur halb so schön. und ja es ist ansich auch toll wenn leute bis von ulm kommen, weil es hier ne coole strecke gibt. man lernt nette leute kennen, einige davon sind sogar bereit hand anzulegen...

aber es nervt unheimlich wenn man nicht wirklich mehr zum biken kommt, weil man ständig am pflegen ist, sich dumm anlabern lassen muss und meistens sich nichts regt, ohne dass so ein theater abläuft wie gerade. 
muss ich immer was anleiern?????

wenn ich euch recht verstehe, gefällt euch die strecke (danke übrigens). also, dann könnte man doch alleine auf die idee kommen sie zu pflegen oder was kleines sinnvolles zu bauen, ohne das ständig einer immer rumnerven muss: "tut endlich mal einer was".

mit meinen 2 kleinen süßen, ist die zeit nun noch knapper, aber missen möchte ich sie auch nicht. vielleicht ballern sie selbst in einigen jahren da runter...

dieses jahr wird von mir kein finger krumm gemacht am china-trail, mal sehen ob die sache läuft.
und ja es ist ein neues projekt am start. natürlich werden es andere einweihen, da meine meiste freizeit momentan fürs bauen und gestalten draufgeht - das ist halt nun so. aber über zurückhaltung und momentaner schweigsamkeit freue ich mich sehr.
klar könnt ihr mal probe-brettern, eventl. muss man was ändern. aber nicht gleich im 10er team - noch nicht.

rené


----------



## jack-boregard (10. März 2011)

Wie gesagt, wenn ihr am Wochenende am basteln seid, oder euch überlegt, he mach ich heute was, schickt PN durch. Komme gern, weil alleine schauffeln mach ich halt auch nicht gern. 

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## MTB-Timmel (10. März 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FSNuwdAksQ&tracker=False&hd=1"]YouTube        - GOPR0280[/nomedia] 

heute waren wir aber fix und fertig


----------



## jonnitapia (10. März 2011)

goshawk schrieb:


> ... aber so kennen wir dich ja....



wir? du? wer? Ich kenn dich nicht, Erzähl keine Märchen und push dich nich so..

.. komm einfach mal wider von deinem Thron runter. Es gibt immer noch ein paar Locals die was am Trail machen, aber ohne hier ständig zu prolen wie toll sie auch sind und das es ja keine anderen gibt. Les dir doch die ******** mal durch die du hier tippst.. ich bin raus, hf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shortygonzalez (10. März 2011)

jack-boregard schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wenn ihr am Wochenende am basteln seid, oder euch überlegt, he mach ich heute was, schickt PN durch. Komme gern, weil alleine schauffeln mach ich halt auch nicht gern.
> 
> Gruß,
> Marco



...also Männer...Butter bei die Fische!!!...ich kann auch Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag zum Schaufeln kommen, hab wie gesagt kein Werkzeug. Aber Äste wegräumen, schaufeln, zimmern, ganz egal, bin für alles zu haben...also sagt doch einfach hier (oder via PN) eine Zeit und einen Treffpunkt an und dann schauen wir, dass so viele wie möglich kommen.

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-Timmel (10. März 2011)

und leimbach, ist eig ziemlich frei außer ... das seht ihr im video 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXkg0pjvLTk&tracker=False&hd=1"]YouTube        - GOPR0282[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-Timmel (10. März 2011)

samstag bin ich auch am chinatrail, wären wir also schon zu dritt ;-)


----------



## jack-boregard (11. März 2011)

Also diese neue Viedeoüberwachung ist ja Spitze. Gibts jetzt jeden Tag und es kommt noch so nen Vorspann mit Wettervorhersage und Pistenbeschaffenheit hab ich gehört. ;-)

Samstag 15:00, Ende Leimbachtrail.


----------



## shortygonzalez (11. März 2011)

jack-boregard schrieb:


> Also diese neue Viedeoüberwachung ist ja Spitze. Gibts jetzt jeden Tag und es kommt noch so nen Vorspann mit Wettervorhersage und Pistenbeschaffenheit hab ich gehört. ;-)
> 
> Samstag 15:00, Ende Leimbachtrail.



bin dabei, können aber gern früher anfangen. Um 17:00 Uhr geht ja schon die Sonne unter.....was mitbringen?


----------



## goshawk (11. März 2011)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> und leimbach, ist eig ziemlich frei außer ... das seht ihr im video



super aufnahmen und schöng gefahren...wird immer besser

neid,neid,neid,neid

rené


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goshawk (11. März 2011)

jonnitapia schrieb:


> wir? du? wer? Ich kenn dich nicht, Erzähl keine Märchen und push dich nich so..
> 
> .. komm einfach mal wider von deinem Thron runter. Es gibt immer noch ein paar Locals die was am Trail machen, aber ohne hier ständig zu prolen wie toll sie auch sind und das es ja keine anderen gibt. Les dir doch die ******** mal durch die du hier tippst.. ich bin raus, hf



ganz genau, bin voll deiner meinung, dieser rené ist ein echt übler typ, voll nervig, wenn er bloß nie das licht der welt erblickt hätte....



rene


----------



## Freeman_1982 (11. März 2011)

ja der Junge macht sich super. Meine Aufnahmen am 9.März auf gleicher Piste mit gleicher Hardware sind leider nix geworden.


----------



## goshawk (11. März 2011)

es gab glaub schon mal ne aktion, da haben die jungs von dem "alten" mtb-club markdorf ein vid über die trails gemacht und dann den präsentiert damit sie endlich ein legalen streckenabschnitt bekommen...

eventl. könnte man sowas wieder machen. diesmal eben nur mit besserer technik. so mit schönem schnitt und toller mucke...

rené


----------



## jack-boregard (11. März 2011)

Hm. Eine Begehung mit Verein, Bürgermeister und noch ein paar Offiziellen hat letztes Jahr dazu geführt, das der Fuchsbau in Rielassingen jetzt komplett gesperrt ist, Verbotsschilder dort stehen und der Förster fast schon Patrouille läuft. Ging ziemlich nach hinten los.


----------



## jack-boregard (11. März 2011)

shortygonzalez schrieb:


> bin dabei, können aber gern früher anfangen. Um 17:00 Uhr geht ja schon die Sonne unter.....was mitbringen?



Mitbringen... Auf jeden Fall dich  ansonsten halt das übliche Werkzeug, wenn du hast.

Ich werde vermutlich auch schon viel früher unterwegs sein, dachte ich nehm aber lieber ne Zeit an der ich auch sicher im Wald sein kann. Sonst heissts wieder es war keiner da


----------



## MTB-Timmel (11. März 2011)

ich komme mit stefan fürcho und vermutlich dennis hierholzer im gepäck und einer schaufel auf den chinesentrail...ich denke so halb 2 sind wir da !!! samstag natürlich ;-) ganz vergessen 

zu den aufnahmen mit der gopro: die quali wird besser wenn keine direkte sonne auf die linse trifft, und zwar deutlich besser !!!

und nach dem abi hab ich nen klassenkamerad geordert, der hat ne canon eos 550d ;-)


----------



## Feli (11. März 2011)

goshawk schrieb:


> es gab glaub schon mal ne aktion, da haben eventl. könnte man sowas wieder machen. diesmal eben nur mit besserer technik. so mit schönem schnitt und toller mucke...



Das Problem am Gehrenberg ist nicht nur dass die vom Rathaus das nicht wollen, sondern hauptsächlich weil der Gehrenberg besitzmäßig so ein Flickentepich ist und man viel zu viele Leute an Board holen müsste, die alle das unterstützen müssen. Wenn einer da nicht mit macht kann man es schon vergessen. Rein rechtlich ist das wohl auch nicht so easy wenn da was passiert.

P.S. Trail ist heute immer noch gut 

Felix


----------



## goshawk (11. März 2011)

Feli schrieb:


> Das Problem am Gehrenberg ist nicht nur dass die vom Rathaus das nicht wollen, sondern hauptsächlich weil der Gehrenberg besitzmäßig so ein Flickentepich ist und man viel zu viele Leute an Board holen müsste, die alle das unterstützen müssen. Wenn einer da nicht mit macht kann man es schon vergessen. Rein rechtlich ist das wohl auch nicht so easy wenn da was passiert.
> 
> P.S. Trail ist heute immer noch gut
> 
> Felix



da hast du leider recht. denn genau das ist das grundproblem. und es kann schon sein das der schuß übel nach hinten losgeht wie in rielasingen...

hatte letztes jahr eben mal die info, dass jemand vom fremdenverkehrsamt, der förster und noch ein paar, in großraum todnau wollten. dort wollten sie sich einen eindruck vom umgang mit den mtbler, den strecken und beschilderung verschaffen. weiter war vorgesehen das dann auf hier zu übertragen....

mal sehen ob das wieder nur heiße luft war oder ob mal wiklich was geht, vorallem was sinnvolles...

rené


----------



## Husaberg400 (11. März 2011)

Ich hab heute angefangen ein Anlieger am obersten Sprung zu bauen (mit Hilfe von vorbeilaufenden) bin gespannt auf eure resonanz und nehm verbesserungs vorschläge gerne an. Bin morgen dann wieder im Wald man sieht sich!!


----------



## MTB-Timmel (11. März 2011)

Husaberg400 schrieb:


> Ich hab heute angefangen ein Anlieger am obersten Sprung zu bauen (mit Hilfe von vorbeilaufenden) bin gespannt auf eure resonanz und nehm verbesserungs vorschläge gerne an. Bin morgen dann wieder im Wald man sieht sich!!



hey super super gut, da hätte ich morgen auch anfangen wollen ;-) der ist da perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (11. März 2011)

wovon habt ihr es grade? Hab zwar nen ganzen Haufen Kids am Kicker des
China Trails gesehen aber nicht angehalten. Dafür 2 Videos gemacht. China
Trail von ganz oben bis ganz unten ohne Stop und gleiches vom Leimbachtrail.
Leider war die Linse nicht ganz sauber. Sonn Mist.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (11. März 2011)

also an alle....

morgen werden richtig viele aus der gegend übe uhldingen auftauchen...wir sind so alle gegen halb 2 (13:30Uhr) am chinatrail...habe ihnen gesagt sie sollen werkzeug usw mitnehmen

jetzt bin ich echt mal gespannt, 10 sind wir bestimmt 

@dan...nach dem sprung ist so ne blöde kurve wo man immer fast gegen baum donnert. und ich will dich morgen auch sehen ;-)


----------



## Freeman_1982 (11. März 2011)

naja, morgen min. bis Mittag muss ich mich mit nervigen Studenten beschäftigen. Hoffe ich pack es am Nachmittag.

Genau an der Stelle standen heute gut 5 Kids rum. Bin aber nur vorbei gefahren. Sauberes AmStück Video hatte Vorrang.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (11. März 2011)

ja das war dann von husaberg und co. 

lads mal auf yt, will sehen


----------



## shortygonzalez (11. März 2011)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> naja, morgen min. bis Mittag muss ich mich mit nervigen Studenten beschäftigen. Hoffe ich pack es am Nachmittag.
> 
> Genau an der Stelle standen heute gut 5 Kids rum. Bin aber nur vorbei gefahren. Sauberes AmStück Video hatte Vorrang.



Hey! Bist an uns vorbeigefahren (Monster-Shirt???). Also der Anlieger is cool geworden. Morgen wollten die Jungs noch ein paar Feinheiten ausbessern. Also wir werden auch gegen halb 2 dort oben sein, uns mit MTB-Timmel treffen und weitermachen. 

...cool, dass so viele kommen!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (11. März 2011)

nix da, brauch noch mehr Material, dann wirds geschnitten und dann gibs was zum gucken.


----------



## goshawk (12. März 2011)

war heut mit meinem jungen im wald, um 17.00 ist dann ein polizeiwagen im wald aufgetaucht. weiß einer was los war/ist.

rené


----------



## Freeman_1982 (12. März 2011)

oh man bloß das nicht. Wir sind so etwa gegen 17Uhr unten in Leimbach
gegangen und bis dahin haben wir von keinem der Vorbeifahrenden was
gehört. Wär schade wenn der schöne Tag mit den grünen zu Ende
gegangen wäre.

@Timmel: erzähl, was los war


----------



## jack-boregard (12. März 2011)

Es ist auch ein Polizeihubschrauer rumgeflogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (12. März 2011)

Gehts noch? Jetzt aber mal raus mit Infos. Was war da los?


----------



## jack-boregard (12. März 2011)

keine Ahnung, also Krankenwagen o.ä. hab ich nicht gehört. und wegen zwei neuen Anlieger werden die auch kein Heli losschicken


----------



## shortygonzalez (12. März 2011)

Wir sind gegen 16.30 Uhr am Chinesen oben gestartet, haben Goshawk und seinen Kleinen im Wald noch getroffen, aber wir haben nix mitbekommen....wär echt schade, wenn die jetzt Stress schieben...aber der Heli war bestimmt nicht wegen uns da.


----------



## Lörr (12. März 2011)

komische Sache...
Hat aber vermutlich nichts mit irgendwelchen Fahrern zu tun, ich glaub kaum dass man wegen sowas nen Heli raus schickt...


----------



## goshawk (12. März 2011)

ok, den heli hab ich nicht gehört.
wenn sogar ein heli rumflattert wirds eher sowas sein wie beim taximord in hagnau...

rené


ach noch was, bin auch mal wieder radeln, morgen nachmittag, so ca. ab 15.00 im forst...


----------



## waldey (12. März 2011)

Sodele, ich komm grad auch vom Berg und uns hat beim rauf strampeln n Moppedpolizist angehalten. Es ging darum, dass ein Mädel gesucht wird. 19 Jahre, 1.72 groß, blonde halblange Haare rote Jacke und weiße Tasche war die Beschreibung, die Er uns gegeben hat. Also falls sie jemand sieht, bitte der Polizei melden...

Schönen Abend und vll. bis morgen am Berg 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jack-boregard (12. März 2011)

Hm, danke der Info. Die Neuigkeit ist jetzt zwar nicht besser, als wenn sich jemand über biker aufgeregt hätte, aber gut, wissen wir 
Bescheid. Vielleicht fällt ja dem ein oder anderen morgen noch was auf.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (12. März 2011)

ja Danke für die Info, auch wenns nicht viel Besser ist als
Stress mit den Grünen.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (12. März 2011)

warn toller tag - richtig cool das soviele mitgeholfen haben, viele zwar nur rumstanden und kritisiert haben (was ja net schlecht ist) aber doch erfreulich das überhaupt was ging...wir brauchen noch mehr werkzeug das wir uns besser aufteilen können und an verschiedenen stellen arbeiten können.

@jack-boregard...hab ich dich heute auch getroffen ???  weil du hast kein bike drin oder bild ...

und der eine, wo Daniel meinte er wäre mein bruder, alter falter der geht ab wie er da mit seinem hardtail runterdüst ... weiß einer wie der heißt ???


----------



## jack-boregard (12. März 2011)

Muss ich wohl mal Bild reinstellen  Heute hab ich so viele Leute getroffen, welcher warst du?

Ich fahr nen grünes Demo. Bin heute eigentlich nur um halb eins einmal den Chinesen runter und hab dann am linken Trailzweig am Ende vom Leimbach gebaut. 

Bist bestimmt mal vorbei gekommen.

Update: So jetzt auch nen Bild. Andere hab ich leider grad nicht.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (12. März 2011)

naja tork frx falls dir das was sagt, war aber net aufm leimbach heute ... also hab ich dich auch net getroffen 

aber hübsches radl ^^


----------



## jack-boregard (12. März 2011)

Drehe morgen sicher auch noch ne Runde. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja dann.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (12. März 2011)

jo war gegen Nachmittag bei Jack-Boregard unten am Leimbach Trail.

Der mit dem Monster-Shirt.


----------



## shortygonzalez (13. März 2011)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> warn toller tag - richtig cool das soviele mitgeholfen haben, viele zwar nur rumstanden und kritisiert haben (was ja net schlecht ist) aber doch erfreulich das überhaupt was ging...wir brauchen noch mehr werkzeug das wir uns besser aufteilen können und an verschiedenen stellen arbeiten können.
> 
> @jack-boregard...hab ich dich heute auch getroffen ???  weil du hast kein bike drin oder bild ...
> 
> und der eine, wo Daniel meinte er wäre mein bruder, alter falter der geht ab wie er da mit seinem hardtail runterdüst ... weiß einer wie der heißt ???



...Valentin....der Typ is echt verrückt!!!


----------



## X-Fire (13. März 2011)

gibts hier auch jemanden mit nem scharzen demo und roten felgen, der am freitag 2 biker am leimbachtrail gesehen hat und nach werkzeug gefragt hat?


----------



## muelleth (13. März 2011)

Heute jemand im Wald? Sind die Trails gut befahrbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feli (14. März 2011)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> warn toller tag - richtig cool das soviele mitgeholfen haben, viele zwar nur rumstanden und kritisiert haben (was ja net schlecht ist) aber doch erfreulich das überhaupt was ging...wir brauchen noch mehr werkzeug das wir uns besser aufteilen können und an verschiedenen stellen arbeiten können.



Was genau habt ihr denn alles gemacht? Gesehen hab ich am Chinesentrail im schnellen mittleren Stück die Stöcke quer über den Weg, wo immer Matsch war und weiter unten auf dem "Grat" bei den Wurzeln rechts eine Stabilisierung.
Konnte leider selber nicht da sein, musste daheim im Garten graben...

Die Anlieger nach dem Sprung oben sind übrigens ziemlich gut geworden!
Jetzt fehlt nur noch in der rechts Kurve danach einer, dann ist alles super


----------



## Freeman_1982 (14. März 2011)

ja war echt gut fahrbar. Morgen noch, dann ists erst mal wieder vorbei damit.


----------



## shortygonzalez (14. März 2011)

Feli schrieb:


> Was genau habt ihr denn alles gemacht? Gesehen hab ich am Chinesentrail im schnellen mittleren Stück die Stöcke quer über den Weg, wo immer Matsch war und weiter unten auf dem "Grat" bei den Wurzeln rechts eine Stabilisierung.
> Konnte leider selber nicht da sein, musste daheim im Garten graben...
> 
> Die Anlieger nach dem Sprung oben sind übrigens ziemlich gut geworden!
> Jetzt fehlt nur noch in der rechts Kurve danach einer, dann ist alles super



...Anlieger is geplant!!!


----------



## X-Fire (15. März 2011)

bin gerade leider 100km entfernt vom monte gehro aber bin schon gespannt wie es in 2 wochen dort aussieht


----------



## Mecka-Joe (15. März 2011)

Hallo Gehrenberg-Jungs,

habe am Samstag-Mittag den Hebach-Trail, 
wie auch immer ihr diesen Trail nennt, abgefahren.
Ist ein toller Trail. Super ausgebaut. 

Ganz großes Lob an die Jungs die da beim arbeiten waren.

Gruß Joe


----------



## vali255 (15. März 2011)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> warn toller tag - richtig cool das soviele mitgeholfen haben, viele zwar nur rumstanden und kritisiert haben (was ja net schlecht ist) aber doch erfreulich das überhaupt was ging...wir brauchen noch mehr werkzeug das wir uns besser aufteilen können und an verschiedenen stellen arbeiten können.
> 
> @jack-boregard...hab ich dich heute auch getroffen ???  weil du hast kein bike drin oder bild ...
> 
> und der eine, wo Daniel meinte er wäre mein bruder, alter falter der geht ab wie er da mit seinem hardtail runterdüst ... weiß einer wie der heißt ???


 
des bin ich
aber danke


----------



## Freeman_1982 (15. März 2011)

@Neube:

ich hab die Antwort auf die hier mal gestellte Frage.


----------



## Vali93 (15. März 2011)

Ich war beim Anlieger bauen aufm Chinesen Trail dabei.
siehe Fotos vom Anlieger bei mir im Profil 
könnt ja mal reinschauen 


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/854719


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. März 2011)

Hier tut sich ja echt was! 

Ich üb mal fleißig während des Semesters in Winterberg und Willingen und in den Ferien schau ich mir dann die neuen Sachen am Gehrenberg an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neube (16. März 2011)

was ist mit mir?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (17. März 2011)

nixnix... ich wollt nur was wissen, war mir Renè inzwischen beantwortet hat.


----------



## trialbiker111 (17. März 2011)

hey, hab gerade bissel schulfrei  und wollte mal fragen ob ihr glaubt dass die trails bis Montag wieder fahrbar sind, regen sei ja bis samstag ... ?

grüße

fahrbar, mein ich halt nicht dass ich die neugebauten und sonstigen sachen kaputt mach, wenns schlammig ist und man nichts kaputt macht wärs mir egal  schlammfahrn hat au was hehe


----------



## goshawk (17. März 2011)

denke, die erde an den bauten ist noch relativ weich und noch nicht so richtig festgefahren, wie der rest von trail.......

rené


----------



## BaByRacerFN (17. März 2011)

gibt es irgend wie ne Vogelansicht wo man in die Trails einsteigen kann ?
ich kenn nur den leimbach und hinter dem Turm nach der schlucht wo man am tennisplatz raus kommt....


----------



## Freeman_1982 (18. März 2011)

bisher schon, jetzt nimmer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (18. März 2011)

BaByRacerFN schrieb:


> gibt es irgend wie ne Vogelansicht wo man in die Trails einsteigen kann ?
> ich kenn nur den leimbach und hinter dem Turm nach der schlucht wo man am tennisplatz raus kommt....



sprich dich am besten hier im Thread mit jemand ab und lass dir das zeigen. Ist wesentlich komfortabler als mit Karte oder GPS die Einstiege zu suchen.


----------



## jack-boregard (19. März 2011)

Wer hat denn so Wetter bestellt???? :-s


----------



## Freeman_1982 (19. März 2011)

gut das mein Rad hier in Einzelteile zerlegt liegt. Ab Morgen wirds wieder schön.


----------



## goshawk (19. März 2011)

also heute nachmittag war es, zu fuss, auf den trails ein reiner eiertanz. so etwas von schmierig und matschig gabs schon lange nicht mehr. ganz ehrlich, es ist besser morgen noch nicht zu fahren...

rené


----------



## jack-boregard (20. März 2011)

Geht nächstes Wochenende jemand nach Albstadt zur Eröffnung?


----------



## shortygonzalez (20. März 2011)

goshawk schrieb:


> also heute nachmittag war es, zu fuss, auf den trails ein reiner eiertanz. so etwas von schmierig und matschig gabs schon lange nicht mehr. ganz ehrlich, es ist besser morgen noch nicht zu fahren...
> 
> rené




Ich war heut draußen ... hab nur auf der Schnautze gelegen


----------



## MTB-Timmel (20. März 2011)

jack-boregard schrieb:


> Geht nächstes Wochenende jemand nach Albstadt zur Eröffnung?



ja werde mit nem kumpel da sein !!!


----------



## jack-boregard (20. März 2011)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> ja werde mit nem kumpel da sein !!!


 
Wann geht ihr? Samstag/Sonntag? Grob Uhrzeit? Können uns ja treffen.
Gruß,
Marco


----------



## MTB-Timmel (20. März 2011)

samstag, ich denke wir sind den ganzen tag da...klaro schau einfach ausschau nach nem frx 09 (mit den giftgrünen decals) und nem fr 10 (weiße decals) - beide schwarz


----------



## goshawk (24. März 2011)

weiß einer was am berg passiert ist? es solle ein hubschrauber, polizei und krankenwagen unterwegs sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vali93 (24. März 2011)

nein leider weiß ich auch nichts......aber n Kumpel hat gerade gemeint da wären 4 Feuerwägen hoch und Krankenwagen.....Heli ist auch geflogen


----------



## Steve O5 (24. März 2011)

Ja, ich war heute unterwegs. Es hat sich jemand bei der Steilabfahrt vor der Brücke im unteren Teils des Chinesentrails verletzt.
War noch weiter oben als ich den Heli schon die ganze Zeit gehört hab, ein Krankenwagen ist auch durch den Wald gefahren. Da macht man sich schon Gedanken, habe dann bei der Abfahrt die ganze Zeit geschaut, ob irgendwo abseits jemand liegt. Weiter unten beim Waldkindergarten habe ich dann kurz mit einem Sani gesprochen.

Ich wünsche dem Verunfallten auf jeden Fall gute Besserung und das nicht schlimmeres passiert ist!

Grüße,
Stephen


----------



## goshawk (24. März 2011)

na dann bin ich mal gespannt, ob das wellen schlägt...


----------



## 2und4zig (24. März 2011)

Ich möchte es nicht hoffen...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (24. März 2011)

oh weh die schöne Piste, das wäre wirklich traurig. weiß jemand wers war?


----------



## MTB-Timmel (25. März 2011)

alter nein das kann doch net wahr sein ...


----------



## trialbiker111 (25. März 2011)

hey, wollte heute auf geherenberg, aber nachdem ich das gehört hab. glaubt ihr das wird heute problematisch wenn da nen unfall war, nicht dass sich da welche von polzei auflhalten oder sonstiges ist ?? ist jmd von euch aufm berg heute ?
grüße


----------



## martinos (25. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann Licht ins Dunkel bringen:
Vorab danke an Steve O5 -wir haben gestern abend in Leimbach beim hochfahren und guiden des RTW miteinander gesprochen. Super, dass du das mit dem Feldweg sagen konntest, denn der war auf meiner Karte nicht verzeichnet und ich hab schon die Krise gekriegt, wie wir da hoch kommen.

Aber jetzt zum Thema:
wir waren gestern abend zu viert am Gehrenberg unterwegs. Bei besagter Steilabfahrt hats den ersten Fahrer frontal auf den Boden gehauen - irgendwie ne unglückliche Kombi aus Gabel eintauchen, Wurzelwerk und Pech. Der Sturz hat gar nicht so schlimm ausgesehen, der Kollege dann aber schon. Kurze Bewusstlosigkeit, anfangs fehlendes Gefühl in sämtlichen Gliedern, ...

Wir haben dann unmittelbar den Notruf verständigt, es kamen dann RTW und Notarzt, die vorsichtshalber den Hubschrauber verständigten. Feuerwehr wurde angefordert, weil der Transport via Trage über die Steilstelle nicht geklappt hätte ohne Absicherung durch die Feuerwehr. Letztendlich gab es aber einen etwas zugewachsenen Alternativweg aus dem Wald raus.

Kollege wurde in FN dann behandelt, gottseidank "nur" Gehirnerschütterung, Platzwunden, starke Prellungen. Es geht ihm soweit ganz gut.

Polizei war nicht vor Ort, die haben sich nur via Handy mehrmals erkundigt, ob Fremdverschulden vorläge, was ja definitiv nicht war.

Ich halte euch auf Stand, falls sich zum Thema polizeilich was tun sollte.

Grüße, Martinos


----------



## tucel (25. März 2011)

Puh... Gott sei Dank!
Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vali255 (25. März 2011)

freut mich dass nich mehr passiert is!!
Gute Besserung


----------



## X-Fire (26. März 2011)

Das hört man natürlich "gern", dass nichts wirklich schlimmes passiert ist. Ein Sturz kann jedem passieren, auch ganz normal auf der Straße und kann dumm enden.

Auf jedenfall ihm gute Besserung !


----------



## goshawk (26. März 2011)

gute, gute besserung, dem verunglückten...und das er sich für die zukunft nicht entmutigen lässt um wieder aufs bike zu steigen, die trails und die freude am biken zu genießen

rené


----------



## shortygonzalez (26. März 2011)

auch von mir gute Besserung...ich war gestern im Wald und hab an der Stelle kurz innegehalten...hat mich zum Nachdenken angeregt


----------



## trialbiker111 (26. März 2011)

auch von mir eine gute besserung und eine gute genesung !!!!
grüße


----------



## MTB-Timmel (26. März 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48ibqqm-KEk&hd=1"]YouTube        - GOPR0287[/nomedia]

Vali und ich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vali255 (26. März 2011)

des war schon geil heute


----------



## goshawk (26. März 2011)

was ham den die jungs, auf der rechten seite, direkt vor der steilabfahrt, gemacht? wollen die da was neues bauen?

war vorhin auch noch kurz am berg, einmal hoch und china wieder runter....war echt schön...

rené


----------



## vali255 (26. März 2011)

die wollen da nen drop hinstellen


----------



## goshawk (26. März 2011)

super schlau, so mitten ins gemüse. nu ja falls jemand die jungs kennt, sagt ihnen sie sollen das lassen, wenn etwas bauen, dann auf der vorhandenen strecke. jede extra aktion im wilden gemüse ende führ oder später mit abbruch....auf den ärger mit den jäger/ förtster können wir, so denke ich, dankend verzichten...

rené


----------



## vali255 (26. März 2011)

ich kenn beide...
wenn wir was direkt au dem weg machen gibts immer welche die des zu groß, zu steil oder sonstwas finden


----------



## jack-boregard (26. März 2011)

Chinatrail - GoPro Premiere: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3110j8LIfQ"]YouTube        - Chinesen-Trail 26.03.2011[/nomedia]

Chinatrail - Shorty&Jack : [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztjnBhDzlVU"]YouTube        - Chinesen-Trail 26.03.2011[/nomedia]


----------



## martinos (26. März 2011)

goshawk schrieb:


> gute, gute besserung, dem verunglückten...und das er sich für die zukunft nicht entmutigen lässt um wieder aufs bike zu steigen, die trails und die freude am biken zu genießen


 
... Kollege kam heute aus dem KH raus - ihm gehts soweit gut, aber alles tut weh und knutschen wird ne ganze Weile nix.

Ich glaub nicht, dass der sich entmutigen lässt - der hat sich schon mal Schulter und andere Dinge beim Biken gebrochen. Bin gespannt, wann er wieder auf die Piste geht.


----------



## martinos (26. März 2011)

sorry für die schlechten Nachrichten, aber habt ihr mitgekriegt, dass heute wohl schon wieder 4 (!) Nagelfallen am Gehrenberg gefunden worden sind: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8147977&postcount=40


----------



## Robsen (26. März 2011)

Kurz mal offtopic

Session Frame for Sale!!!!!


http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/362267/cat/500


bei fragen, einfach fragen.

Aloha


----------



## jack-boregard (26. März 2011)

martinos schrieb:


> sorry für die schlechten Nachrichten, aber habt ihr mitgekriegt, dass heute wohl schon wieder 4 (!) Nagelfallen am Gehrenberg gefunden worden sein sollten: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8147977&postcount=40


 
Oh mann. Nur Verrückte unterwegs. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass es die Eigentümer selbst sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goshawk (26. März 2011)

hmmm, also um 18.00 war china völlig in ordnung. 

aber an alle die in so ein ding fahren oder es entdecken: bitte meldet es der polizei, am besten mit bild vom trail, und erstattet anzeige. das mag im moment für einen einzelnen nichts bringen. wenn sich das aber häuft und mal was ernsthaft passiert, gibt es genügend vermerke in den akten die auf pure böswilligkeit hinweisen....sehr wichtig für den staatsanwalt....außerdem wird es für die polizei irgendwan peinlich wenn sie nicht in der lage ist einen fallensteller, mit ziel der gefährlichen körperverletzung, in griff zu kriegen,-....vor allem wenn es oft genug in den zeitungen steht...

steht ein jägersitz in direkter nähe?

rené


----------



## Vali93 (27. März 2011)

Also ich bin gestern 2x den Leimbachtrail gefahren. War von 13:30-15 Uhr oben. Fallen habe ich nicht entdeckt. War viel los auf dem Trail. Warscheinlich wurden die Fallen schon von anderen Bikern beseitigt. Naja werde die nächsten Tage wieder öfters oben sein und Ausschau nach Fallen halten.

MFG Vali


----------



## MTB-Timmel (27. März 2011)

jack-boregard schrieb:


> Chinatrail - GoPro Premiere: YouTube        - Chinesen-Trail 26.03.2011
> 
> Chinatrail - Shorty&Jack : YouTube        - Chinesen-Trail 26.03.2011



nice vids, nächste mal näher auffahren ;-) und wo war nochmal der thread mit den nackenprtektoren ???


----------



## jack-boregard (27. März 2011)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> nice vids, nächste mal näher auffahren ;-) und wo war nochmal der thread mit den nackenprtektoren ???



Ja, ist mir auch aufgefallen. Nächstes Wochenende dann 

Thread ist dieser hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=303214

Der Typ heisst Pyrosteiner. Für Infos einfach in sein Profil schauen, dort hat's viele Bilder und Erklärungen


----------



## MTB-Timmel (28. März 2011)

also son paar pappnasen haben laut facebook wohl wirklich vor, neben dem trail (da wo rene meinte) am ende vom chinatrail nen drop zu zimmern und dann nochmal ne 2. brücke

zitat aus der facebook Gruppe:

Moritz Reiser ich  hab ne schöne stelle am china trail für n drop (rechts vom 1. channel)  ... zwar keine 10 meter aber 5-7 meter... ist auch nicht schwer zu  realisieren und steht nächste woche ...


Mark Hops es  redet auch keine von nem 10meter drop wer lesen kann ist im vorteil wie  gesagt.. 10Meter *!! NEBEN !!* dem trail so jetzt klick gemacht? der  absprung wird ca. 1,50 groß und je nach dem wie schnell man ihn nimmt  bis 2 meter.. hey moritz baust du auch schon dran?  wär lessig mal 2  geile drops drin zu haben..  und wir haben ne brücke geplant wo übern  abch geht..


----------



## shortygonzalez (28. März 2011)




----------



## goshawk (28. März 2011)

was soll den der scheiß????
der gehrenberg ist doch kein sandkasten wo jeder kommen kann und in jeder x-beliebigen ecke seine burg baut. wir haben doch genügend strecken als auswahl wo man sich bestens austoben kann, oder nicht? welche lokation hier im größeren umkreis kann so eine streckenvielfallt bieten wie der gehrenberg? was bezweckt man mit so etwas unsiningen? reicht es nicht das die jäger uns loshaben wollen, müssen wir nun auch noch den förster verärgern? für große drops und sprünge, abgesperrte highspeed strecken gibt es die bikeparks....

und noch ne kleine rand info: letztes jahr war ich ja beim förster im büro. dort sind wir übereingekommen, das alle bauten die neben dem chinatrail gesetzt werden, sowie abkürzungen, unsichere und sehr gefährliche bauten ausnahmslos abgerissen werden...

also lasst das bauen neben dem chinatrail sein. nutzt die vorhanden strecken und gestaltet diese sinnvoll...

rené


----------



## shortygonzalez (28. März 2011)




----------



## Tabletop84 (28. März 2011)

Evt. wärs sinnvoll die Informationskanäle zu bündeln falls das nicht schon geschehen ist. Macht jemand auf Facebook 'ne Seite mit Verweis auf den Thread oder umgekehrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Timmel (28. März 2011)

also wenn man das so in facebook liest, könnte man meinen sie wären aus dem Grundschulalter noch nicht draußen so nach dem Motto, wer den größten Drop springt ist der coolste


----------



## shortygonzalez (28. März 2011)

Lies mal...ich glaub langsam hamses gecheckt


----------



## gehrenbergbiker (28. März 2011)

ja da stimm ich dir voll und ganz zu


----------



## Vali93 (28. März 2011)

also ich hab mal meine Meinung in Facebook abgegeben.
Ich weiß wie es da oben zu geht. Fahre da schon lange genug 

Trotzdem finde ich die Facebook Gruppe ist eine tolle Idee. Um sich Beispielsweise zusammen auf dem Berg zu verabreden.....


----------



## MTB-Timmel (28. März 2011)

Vali93 schrieb:


> also ich hab mal meine Meinung in Facebook abgegeben.
> Ich weiß wie es da oben zu geht. Fahre da schon lange genug



deine meinung gefällt mir...


----------



## goshawk (29. März 2011)

und die wäre....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vali255 (29. März 2011)

zitat aus facebook:
*Valentin Augner* und der größte Fehler den wir machen können ist auf dem Chinesen Trail krasse Sachen zu errichten......wenn was passiert gibts Ärger.....außerdem ziehen wir zu viel Aufsehen auf den Trail........der Chinesen Trail ist so wie er jetzt ist echt nice....ein flowiger Trail.....aber noch ein paar Anlieger und Verbesserungen können nicht schaden.....ich glaube dann wäre der Trail echt sehr nice......für Anfänger und Könner!


----------



## Vali93 (29. März 2011)

vali255 schrieb:


> zitat aus facebook:
> *Valentin Augner* und der größte Fehler den wir machen können ist auf dem Chinesen Trail krasse Sachen zu errichten......wenn was passiert gibts Ärger.....außerdem ziehen wir zu viel Aufsehen auf den Trail........der Chinesen Trail ist so wie er jetzt ist echt nice....ein flowiger Trail.....aber noch ein paar Anlieger und Verbesserungen können nicht schaden.....ich glaube dann wäre der Trail echt sehr nice......für Anfänger und Könner!



Und mit Verbesserungen meine ich keine großen Bauten auf dem Trail


----------



## goshawk (29. März 2011)

Vali93 schrieb:


> Und mit Verbesserungen meine ich keine großen Bauten auf dem Trail


----------



## Muffley (29. März 2011)

ich denke auch, dass neue Bauwerke wie Anlieger etc. wenn möglich "nachhaltig" gebaut werden. z.B. ist der kürzlich vom großen Bautrupp aus Überlingen hingeschaufelte Anlieger bereits weitgehend weggeschwemmt bzw. matschig. Wie man's richtig macht, sieht man in der nachfolgenden Rechtskurve: Unterkonstruktion aus Ästen, kleinen Baumstämmen etc. und dann nur eine rel. dünne Erdschicht darauf, damit das Wasser ablaufen kann.


----------



## goshawk (30. März 2011)

wer ist der biker, dem ich um ca. 17.15 aufm chinatrail mit nem weißen canyon flüchtig hallo gesagt hab...-grins- ich hof du bist beim biken schneller, als beim wegräumen -grins-

rené


----------



## shortygonzalez (30. März 2011)

Das war ich ;-)

wie schnell ich bin siehst du hier: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztjnBhDzlVU"]YouTube        - Chinesen-Trail 26.03.2011[/nomedia]


----------



## jack-boregard (30. März 2011)

shortygonzalez schrieb:


> Das war ich ;-)
> 
> wie schnell ich bin siehst du hier: YouTube        - Chinesen-Trail 26.03.2011


 

Gibts jetzt auch mit Musik: [nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_Yh9f93dH0[/nomedia]  

Bekommen wir nächstes Wochenende noch schneller hin 8)

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## shortygonzalez (30. März 2011)

jack-boregard schrieb:


> Gibts jetzt auch mit Musik: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_Yh9f93dH0
> 
> Bekommen wir nächstes Wochenende noch schneller hin 8)
> 
> ...




...wurde schon von Youtube gesperrt


----------



## MTB-Timmel (30. März 2011)

wieso das denn, bei mir haben se das noch nie gemacht


----------



## shortygonzalez (30. März 2011)

@ Marco: Stells doch woanders rein...würds schon gern sehen/hören.

Ich hab auch mal Musik hintendran gelegt:

"Lost a Girl" von "New Young Pony Club" passt perfekt!!! Kannste ja mal anhören.

Gruß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jack-boregard (31. März 2011)

shortygonzalez schrieb:


> ...wurde schon von Youtube gesperrt


 
Hm, bei mir kommt Musik 

Wo kann man das sonst noch reinstellen?


----------



## MTB-Timmel (31. März 2011)

da kommt immer die Meldung "enthält content von UMG"

hier in ibc könntest es auch uppen...oder bei pinkbike.com oder vimeo


----------



## X-Fire (31. März 2011)

wie sieht das wetter denn heute am see aus? hoffentlich regnet das nicht !!!
bin von morgen nachmittag bis sonntag am berg unterwegs, denk ich werd bei dem wetter einige von euch treffen?


----------



## shortygonzalez (31. März 2011)

jack-boregard schrieb:


> Hm, bei mir kommt Musik
> 
> Wo kann man das sonst noch reinstellen?



Ja, stells doch hier bei MTB-News rein!!!


----------



## MTB-Timmel (31. März 2011)

X-Fire schrieb:


> wie sieht das wetter denn heute am see aus? hoffentlich regnet das nicht !!!
> bin von morgen nachmittag bis sonntag am berg unterwegs, denk ich werd bei dem wetter einige von euch treffen?



http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/198789.html

das sagt das wetter ;-)


----------



## X-Fire (31. März 2011)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/198789.html
> 
> das sagt das wetter ;-)



ja das isses eben, da ist heute regen mit dabei, gefällt mir garnicht. hoffentlich zieht das an uns vorbei


----------



## martinos (31. März 2011)

X-Fire schrieb:


> ja das isses eben, da ist heute regen mit dabei, gefällt mir garnicht. hoffentlich zieht das an uns vorbei


 
die Wettervorhersage ist recht verlässlich - wenn da Regen steht, dann ist in aller Regel auch Regen drin


----------



## X-Fire (31. März 2011)

ja und gerade pisst es wohl auch  dann wirds morgen wohl bisschen rutschiger aufm trail


----------



## Lörr (31. März 2011)

Na nach dem Regen der, zumindest hier in Neufrach, war würde ich mal sagen morgen ist nicht nur n bisschen rutschiger auf m Trail, sondern lieber gar nicht.
Denn so matschig wie das jetzt vermutlich da sein dürfte, zerpflügt man den Trail nur und zieht tiefe Furchen in die Fahrbahn. Da freuen sich die, die warten und dann nen Weg mit 10 cm tiefen Spurrillen vorfinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Fire (1. April 2011)

deswegen bin ich heute auch  nicht mehr gegangen, morgen dann


----------



## MTB-Timmel (1. April 2011)

bin morgen vermutlich auch da, aber nur mit werkzeug, da ich immer noch n bissel krank bin ...


----------



## jack-boregard (1. April 2011)

me too (aber mit bike)


----------



## jack-boregard (2. April 2011)

Danke an alle, die heute so fleißig gearbeitet haben. Wird echt Hammer der Trail, mehr geht dann irgendwann nimmer 

Shorty, war echt ne super Idee die Stelle.


----------



## jack-boregard (2. April 2011)

Dreht eure Monitore 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGO_-iaHlTg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGO_-iaHlTg[/COLO"]YouTube        - Erste Vids vom neuen Sprung[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcIyJdS_xck"]YouTube        - Erste Vids vom neuen Sprung[/nomedia]


----------



## Freeman_1982 (2. April 2011)

geil, wo issn das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jack-boregard (2. April 2011)

Wird nicht verraten 

Ne Spass, siehste gleich wenn du den Chinesen runter kommst. Brücke und Sprung.


----------



## vali255 (2. April 2011)

ja
hat voll spaß gemacht beides hinzuzimmern


----------



## MTB-Timmel (2. April 2011)

@Dan...geht danach gleich wieder steil bergauf, aber der schwung reicht


----------



## Freeman_1982 (2. April 2011)

welche Brücke, da gibts doch nur die eine ganz unten?


----------



## jack-boregard (2. April 2011)

jetzt gehst halt morgen mal fahren


----------



## blind-fish (2. April 2011)

finde es auch super, jack - bin da schon einige male einfach so gefahren, aber die kompression war zu heftig am anfang in der senke, deshalb ist das mit der brücke wirklich perfekt gelöst, und die stelle ist eh prima


----------



## Freeman_1982 (2. April 2011)

ah jetzt kapier ich wo das dingens steht. Also nicht die Brücke übern Bach. Supi.


----------



## jack-boregard (2. April 2011)

Das Lob gilt Shorty, ich hab nur mitgezimmert.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (2. April 2011)

jack-boregard schrieb:


> Das Lob gilt Shorty, ich hab nur mitgezimmert.



was his idea


----------



## shortygonzalez (2. April 2011)

Vielen Dank für's fleißige Schaufeln! Is glaub ich ne gescheite Sache geworden...muss es morgen selbst mal fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gleissy (2. April 2011)

Ja das Lob gilt unserem Shorty. Der hat alle zusammengetrommelt. Hat Spass gemacht das ding in den Wald zu zimmern. Werd mal schauen ob ich morgen dazu komme das Ding zu testen... Wenn es noch da steht.

So wie das 2te Vid aussieht hat sich die Mühe gelohnt, und es gübbet ein neues Gimick zu rumspielen.

Reicht die Speed für Valis Stepup?


----------



## jack-boregard (3. April 2011)

Denke schon, das es für den step up reicht, vielleicht mit bisschen üben ;-)


----------



## vali255 (3. April 2011)

klar reicht des!!
notfalls muss ich unten halt en bisschen reitreten


----------



## jack-boregard (3. April 2011)

Na das dir der Schwung reicht hab ich auch keine Zweifel ;-) musst ja eher aufpassen, das du nicht auf dem Teil landest.


----------



## goshawk (3. April 2011)

so leutz, bin heute nachmittag mit junior aufm china...
mal schauen was ihr so alles angestellt habt - 

rené


----------



## MTB-Timmel (3. April 2011)

schöner Tabeltop...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpVxmfh1XPY&hd=1"]YouTube        - Step-up Chinesentrail 03.04.11[/nomedia]


----------



## jack-boregard (3. April 2011)

And the "best trick of the day" award goes to..... 
... Dennis.

Schaut selbst, letzter Clip.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZfTPCkhTb4"]YouTube        - Snapshots - Step Up auf dem Chinesen Trail - 03.04.2011[/nomedia]


Wer die Einzelsequenzen möchte, einfach PN mit Zeitangabe an mich.

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## MTB-Timmel (3. April 2011)

ich hätte mein gern und zwar in zeitlupe ;-) wenn das iwie möglich ist, etwa bei 0:46min, zsm mit dem wo dennis den stepup sprint und ich außem rum düse


----------



## Freeman_1982 (3. April 2011)

echt sauKUhl Jungs. Wirklich. 
Hoffe ich bin ab Mittwoch wieder dabei, meine Karre ist
jedenfalls wieder zusammengeschraubt und läuft schon
ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jack-boregard (4. April 2011)

So fern der Trail noch steht sollten wir in der nächsten Bauaktion den Steilhang vor der letzten Brücke richten. 
Den spühlt es immer mehr aus. 

Hat jemand ne Idee, wie man das vernüftig richten kann?


----------



## Muffley (4. April 2011)

evtl. 'ne Art Northshore in den Hang zimmern?


----------



## jack-boregard (4. April 2011)

Muffley schrieb:


> evtl. 'ne Art Northshore in den Hang zimmern?


 
Hm, denke das wird mega rutschig, wenn es nass ist. Glaub da hilft nicht mal Hasendraht. 

Dachte evtl. an so paar Treppenstufen einziehen. oder so...


----------



## blind-fish (4. April 2011)

servus jack  treppenstufen finde ich nicht gut! das ist ja jetzt schon heftig, wenn es bisserl nass ist, mit den wurzeln unten - wenn du dann noch stufen hast... wo findest du, dass es den ausspült!? unten!?


----------



## MTB-Timmel (4. April 2011)

weiß ehrlich gesagt net wo da das problem ist , wenns nass ist fährt man einfach net runter wenns einem zu heikel erscheint, sonst kommt man da doch prima runter


----------



## shortygonzalez (4. April 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_158929764162815&ref=notif&notif_t=group_activity


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jack-boregard (4. April 2011)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> weiß ehrlich gesagt net wo da das problem ist ,


 
Ich glaub bei dem Verkehr aktuell auf dem Trail liegen die Wurzeln bald komplett frei und die paar Löcher sind dann voll ausgefahren. 

Aktuell geht das noch. Aber ich würde gern das Ding stabilisieren, bevor es komplett hinüber ist.

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## shortygonzalez (4. April 2011)

http://www.suedkurier.de/region/bod...ch-fuer-Radler-und-Wanderer;art372484,4805737


----------



## jack-boregard (4. April 2011)

shortygonzalez schrieb:


> http://www.suedkurier.de/region/bod...ch-fuer-Radler-und-Wanderer;art372484,4805737


 

Bitte um rege Beteiligung, wohlüberlegte Argumente und ein ruhiges Gemüt.

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Freeman_1982 (4. April 2011)

stimme jack zu, hab ja auch schon mal zu bedenken gegeben wie das 
mit diesem Abschnitt wohl weitergehen wird. Wenns nochmehr ausgefahren
wird, kommt da fast keiner mehr heil runter. Is ja jetzt schon manchmal etwas
heikel.

Lösungsvorschlag: 30cm Stöcke senkrecht einschlagen im kurzen Abstand, dann
mit Erde verfüllen. Könnte halten oder?


----------



## jack-boregard (4. April 2011)

Ja Stöcke rein, Holzlatte von Stock zu Stock und auffüllen = Treppe. 
Sowas hatte ich im Sinn.


----------



## Lörr (4. April 2011)

also zu dem südkurier beitrag - ich weiß nicht genau was das sein soll, aber wenn das so ne lustige Gesprächsrunde ist, dann sollten am besten auch welche von hier - Freerider und Dergleichen, da hin, denn irgendwie kommt mir das von nem ähnlichen Fall bekannt vor, dass man sich dann darauf einigt, neue Wege für die netten Tour und Cross Country Fahrer einrichtet, aber die langhubigere Fraktion wieder außen vor gelassen wird.

Aber alles in allem schonmal eine interessante Sache wie ich finde. Vielleicht ändert sich damit mal was am Berg.


----------



## blind-fish (4. April 2011)

also ob es eine treppe ist oder nicht finde ich für die fahrbarkeit zweitrangig: meiner persönlichen meinung nach ist das loch unten die hauptschwierigkeit, weil man erstens die kompression hat, und zweitens hebt es einen auf dem darauffolgenden hügel aus den federn, weshalb man schlechter bremsen kann für die kommende kurve. andererseits macht genau das die stelle natürlich auch bisserl aus.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (4. April 2011)

jack-boregard schrieb:


> Bitte um rege Beteiligung, wohlüberlegte Argumente und ein ruhiges Gemüt.
> 
> Gruß,
> Marco



das MUSS jeder kommen der auch am GB fährt, auch wenn er net unbedingt zeit hat, zeit zum biken hat man ja auch - also kann man sich dafür auch zeit nehmen ...


----------



## MTB-Timmel (4. April 2011)

blind-fish schrieb:


> andererseits macht genau das die stelle natürlich auch bisserl aus.



genau das würde die stelle wieder komplett entschärfen, und außerdem hebt das net wenn da jeder mit durchgezogener hinterbremse runterdüst


----------



## jack-boregard (4. April 2011)

Es müssen auf jeden Fall Leute von uns hin und wichtig ist aber, dass man dort normal auftritt mit richtigen Argumenten mitdiskutiert. 
Denke prinzipiell ist die Community am Gehrenberg groß genug und geduldet genug. Man muss nur den ein oder andere Konflikt bei so einem Gespräch aus dem Weg räumen. 

Und bei den Kommentaren die da über Facebook gelegentlich laufen mache ich mir Sorgen, dass es zu so einem Gespräch kommt. 

Schaue, dass ich da bin, kann es aber leider nicht versprechen. 

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jack-boregard (4. April 2011)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> genau das würde die stelle wieder komplett entschärfen, und außerdem hebt das net wenn da jeder mit durchgezogener hinterbremse runterdüst


 

Mir gehts nicht unbedingt darum die Stelle zu "entschärfen" sondern nur den Hang zu sichern, dass er auch in paar Monaten noch fahrbar ist.


----------



## Lörr (4. April 2011)

Am besten sollten da, glaub ich, Leute wie Rene hin, aber dem kann man ja schlecht vorschreiben was er tun soll, also Leute die auch in der Lage sind zu Diskutieren und normal zu reden. 
"Trommelt ALLE zusammen...müssen mindestens 30 Leute sein!!!!!" 
Naja, ich glaub lieber 2 Leute mit Ahnung, als ein aufgebrachter Mob. Der schindet dann zwar Eindruck, aber keinen Positiven


----------



## jack-boregard (4. April 2011)

Hier noch mein Post ausm FB.

Denke wir sollten uns organisieren, wenn jetzt schon mal die Chance auf ein Gespräch besteht.

"Hi, ich versuche auch zu kommen ,wird aber zeitlich knapp. Bin skeptisch ob es eine gute Idee ist mit den Bikes zu kommen. Denke das provoziert eher. Bitte trefft euch davor (halbe Stunde früher oder so) und organisiert euch etwas. Am Besten einen raussuchen, der das Gespräch früht und auch die Ruhe behalten kann"


----------



## Lörr (4. April 2011)

So seh ich das auch - ein oder zwei "Abgesandte" rauspicken die gut reden können, Ruhe bewahren und Sympatisch daher kommen. Schließlich sollte man ja ein gutes Bild hinterlassen. 
Davor grobe Stichpunkte sammeln ist auch eine gute Idee, ist immer besser wenn man auf derartiges gut vorbereitet ist, vorallem wärs ein ziemlicher Reinfall wenn man dann da ist und keiner weiß, wieso eigentlich und was man sagen sollte.

Mit Rädern daher kommen - naja, bringts glaube ich rein gar nichts, sondern wirkt nur irgendwie komisch, lieber in stink normalen Klamotten, zu Fuß oder so, um zu zeigen, dass wir keine bösen Rowdies sind, sondern stinknormale Leute.


----------



## jack-boregard (4. April 2011)

Genau.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (4. April 2011)

Donnerstag im Markdorfer Zunfthaus Obertor, aber welche Uhrzeit steht nicht dabei.


----------



## jack-boregard (4. April 2011)

20:00 anscheinend. (stand im  Facebook)


----------



## Freeman_1982 (4. April 2011)

ah, jetzt hab ichs auch bei FB entdeckt.


----------



## jack-boregard (4. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
Phillip und ich möchten die ganze Sache für Donnerstag etwas organiseren und laden hiermit zum kleinen Brainstorming für Argumente pro Freedride am Gehrenberg auf.

Ich habe einen neuen Thread erstellt, in dem jeder beitragen kann.

Bitte keine Diskussion in dem Thread starten und nur gute Ideen posten.

Bitte pro Idee/Argument ein Post. 

Hier der Link zum Thread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8179009#post8179009

Danke,
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vali93 (4. April 2011)

Super Idee  also ich werde voraussichtlich auch am Donnerstag vertreten sein! Hoffe mit vielen anderen Gehrenbergrockern


----------



## goshawk (5. April 2011)

moin leutz,

tja wie fängt man das thema an? bevor wir da hingehen, sollten einige erst mal verdammt ehrlich zu sich selber sein und sich gedanken über die eigene einstellung machen. ich denke, genau hier liegt mit ein hauptproblem. die meisten wollen das natürlich nicht hören und tun das thema ab oder werden denken: gähn schon wieder eine predigt....aber vielleicht ist es für do. ganz nützlich.
unser verhalten im/mit dem wald manchmal ganz schön peinlich. warum? nun, die meisten die zum biken in den wald kommen haben oftmals nicht die geringste ahnung über dem playground auf dem sie spielen. der bezug zur natur/wald fehlt und zwar nicht der bezug "hey besser im wald, als in der stadt kiffen" oder "besser im wald biken, als ballerspiele reinziehen". es geht darum die zudammenhängen und die auswirkungen unseres verhaltens im wald verstehen zu wollen. 
ich nehme an das die meisten nur zum biken in den wald kommen, also ein reines mittel zum zweck. das ist wie bei einer hure. man will/muss dampf ablassen und fixxt die tussi odentlich durch. keiner empfindet irgend ein bezug zur ihr. sie taugte in diesem fall nur mittel zum zweck. jetzt überlegt mal ehrlich warum ihr in den wald geht....
selbst wenn alle sagen "ich bin wohl am wald interesiert" so sieht man oft ganz deutlich am fahr- und bauverhalten dass der wald eher eine hure die zum durchfixxen recht, mehr aber auch nicht.   -das ist jetzt zwar hart (war es für mich in der sturm- und drangzeit auch) aber triff wohl den nagel auf den kopf.

und dies innere einstellung wird schnell von den leuten, die ahnung von wald, natur (förster, jäger, wandervertreter, naturschützer) durchschaut. deshalb wäre mit ein vorschlag nicht nur auf unseren trail/stecke zu pochen/kämpfen. sondern zum beispiel fordern dass doch eine gute aufklärung über wald und sein zudammenhang sinnvoll wäre, damit die jungen menschen wissen wo sie sich aufhalten, wie man sich da verhält und wie sensibel der wald wirklich ist. wenn deutlich rüberkommt das wir uns für den wald auch allgemein interesieren (nicht nur zum shreddern) kommt es eher zu einer lösung....

so die arbeit ruft.....bin auf heute abend gespannt, da werde ich auch weitere ideen ablassen die mir heute noch so einfallen (falls erwünscht)

rené


----------



## Freeman_1982 (5. April 2011)

kommst du am Donnerstag?


----------



## jack-boregard (5. April 2011)

goshawk schrieb:


> deshalb wäre mit ein vorschlag nicht nur auf unseren trail/stecke zu pochen/kämpfen. sondern zum beispiel fordern dass doch eine gute aufklärung über wald und sein zudammenhang sinnvoll wäre, damit die jungen menschen wissen wo sie sich aufhalten, wie man sich da verhält und wie sensibel der wald wirklich ist.


 

<mega-thumb-up>


----------



## jack-boregard (5. April 2011)

goshawk schrieb:


> da werde ich auch weitere ideen ablassen die mir heute noch so einfallen (falls erwünscht)
> 
> rené


 
Immer raus damit


----------



## goshawk (5. April 2011)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> kommst du am Donnerstag?



nun es steht alles offen. zur zeit haben wir personalmangel bzw. zuviel arbeit. letzte wo. wurde es schon mal 20.00 wie ich dann verschwitzt und hungrig zur haustür gewackelt bin....falls das am do. auch so ist, dann könnt ihr sicherlich nachvollziehen das ich kein nerv mehr für sowas hab - (werde ja auch immer älter)

rené


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goshawk (5. April 2011)

nächste krausse idee/vorschlag:
vorbild freiburg - dort gibt es ja eine gedultete strecke. soweit ich weiß ist es so organisiert das es 2-3 verantwortliche für den trail gibt und die müssen auch rechenschaft für das was auf dem trail passiert ablegen. diese und nur die, dürfen mit dem auto in den wald um die strecke zu pflegen. nur sie dürfen bauen bzw. reißen gnadenlos ab was ohne absprache im wald steht - das ist auch gut so. denn wie sollte die stadtverwaltung vertrauen in so etwas haben, wenn sozusagen anarchie auf dem trail herrscht und jeder tut was gerade recht in seinen augen ist (so teilweis bei uns).

die verantwortlichen sollten bestehen aus einem team das schon eingen jahre erfahrung mit biken und bauen hat (und vorallem vernünftig ist), denen der wald, der trail und die vorgaben von der behörde wichtiger sind, wie die vorstellungen von cc´lern, vollblutracern oder den freerider.
wer sich widersetzt sollte auch abgestaft werden dürfen (z.b. im schlimmsten schlamm biken, abkürzungen, fremdbauen, rummüllen, natur beschädigen (wie, sieht man dann)), den wenn man einmal ein kackverhalten durchlässt finden sich immer genügen nachahmer und die sache gerät außer kontrolle.
weiter resultiert meiner ansicht daraus, dass wenn wir so eine strecke bekommen (und das sollte klar erwähnt werden), auf den anderen trail klares bauverbot gilt, das kontrolliert und durch abriss eingehalten werden muss. die anderen trails können zwar weiterhin befahren werden, aber nur auf dem einen darf konrolliert gebaut werden. der "erlaubte" trail sollte für fussgänger gesperrt sein, damit wir auch richtig gas geben können - damit wären dann die anderen trails weniger frequentiert...
auch wäre ich dafür den trail vom turm runter zum parkplatz für biker komplett zu sperren, denn dieser weg wird gerade am wochenende stark von wanderer frequentiert und genau hier gab es schon viele unschöne erfahrungen seitens der fußgänger.

auch sollte der trai,l so wie der chinatrail, tief im wald sein damit, so besteht auch weniger die gefahr das sich mal ein fußgänger verirrt.

und noch vieles mehr, jetzt ist grad der kopf leer....bis später

rené


----------



## blind-fish (5. April 2011)

das stimmt soweit alles, zu freiburg aber ein zusatz: die haben jetzt auch die verpflichtung, das ganz nur noch mit einem verein betreiben zu dürfen. ich vermute, aus haftungsgründen. im moment sind die in gründung... und sie dürfen keine sprünge bauen, das war aber schon immer so. natürliche absätze gibt es aber jede menge


----------



## jack-boregard (5. April 2011)

Ja so könnte ich mir das gut vorstellen. 

Es ist klar, die Wege, die stark von Wanderer genutzt werden für Biker gesperrt werden müssen. Denke aber nicht, dass das ein Problem darstellt, so lang es ausreichend Alternativen gibt. 

Betreuter Trail ist eine gute Idee. So wie die Ressonanz Momentan ist würde sich sicher auch eine Gruppe finden, die diese Aufgabe übernimmt. Gerne auch bauen mit Tipps und Anregungen vom Förster o.ä. 

Schwierig wird wieder die Frage der Verantwortung und der Haftbarkeit. Aber gut müssen wir durch. 

Ganz weit weg sehe ich uns von einem "legalen" Trail. Also richtig legal, mit Verein und Versicherung etc. der dann gleich Richtung Bikepark und das will so schnell glaub keiner. (denke ich)

Gruß, 
Marco


----------



## jack-boregard (5. April 2011)

blind-fish schrieb:


> das stimmt soweit alles, zu freiburg aber ein zusatz: die haben jetzt auch die verpflichtung, das ganz nur noch mit einem verein betreiben zu dürfen. ich vermute, aus haftungsgründen. im moment sind die in gründung... und sie dürfen keine sprünge bauen, das war aber schon immer so. natürliche absätze gibt es aber jede menge


 

hm


----------



## goshawk (6. April 2011)

moin,

es wäre sicherlich auch gut, unaufgefordert mal ne aktion zu starten "wir säubern den wald und seine parkplätze", dann den ganzen müll sammeln und offiziel dem förster/gemeinde übergeben. das schindet nicht nur eindruck, sondern ist:
-nützlich für alle
-man sieht selbst was für ein schei§§ es ist den müll von achtlosen menschen wegräumen zu müssen
-das zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl wird gestärkt
-leute die kein wirkliches interesse an ihrer umwelt haben sotieren sich selbst aus
-verschafft anerkennung bei der gemeinde und leute
-nimmt den "gegnern" den wind aus den segeln
-falls mal kritik an uns aufkommt, hat man min. ein gegenargument "praktisch" zur hand
-...

und wegen den ängsten seitens der jäger/naturschützer wegen dem wild. wenn es 5 strecken im wald gibt auf denen gebaut und geshreddert wird, hat es weniger rückzugsmöglichkeiten, als wenn es eine oder zwei gibt, von denen die tiere wissen/merken, dass dort immer was los ist, in den anderen breichen aber weniger.
oft wird ja das argument angebracht das rehe "abspringen", also aufschrecken, wenn wir so durch den wald scheppern. tatsächlich ist mit persönlich aufgefallen, dass egal ob beim spazieren, joggen - die rehe genauso abspringen, wie wenn ich mit dem rad im wald unterwegs bin...
das reh ist eigentlich ein tagaktives tier das auf offenen grasflächen mit kleinen baumgruppen lebt. aber durch intensive jagt und nachstellen der jäger(inzwischen auch durch verkehr und straßen), hat sich das reh über laufe von jahren daran angepasst. es versteckt sich im wald und in der dämmerung kommt es zum fressen an den waldrand.....also eigentlich ein hausgemachtes problem. Und das als argument zu nutzen uns aus dem wald verbannen zu wollen ist ziemlich schwach. wenn (viele, viele jahre) frühr ein wolf durch den wald streifte, dann wurde das reh auch aufgeschreckt und keine hat sich darüber beschwert. letztenendes ist der chef im wald nicht der jäger, sondern der förster...

bis später...   rené


----------



## Freeman_1982 (6. April 2011)

Hi René,

also die Argumente mit dem Müll kann ich (leider) überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.
Hab auf den bekannten Trails noch nie Müll gefunden, ganz im Gegensatz zu den
von Wanderern frequentierten Strecken.

Auch scheint es mir ein bisschen blauäugig zu glauben, dass wir tatsächlich so
hochgesteckte Ziele wie eine genehmigte Strecke mit Bauerlaubnis erhalten. Will
ja niemanden runterziehen, nur fehlen mir bei dem Diskussionfred von Jack ein
bisschen die wirtschaftlichen Argumente uns so viel Freiraum im Wald zu lassen.
Die Verwertung des Waldes im Sinne des Holzanbaus und Jagens ist da schon
deutlich attraktiver, nicht zu Letzt auch in finanzieller Sicht.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## goshawk (6. April 2011)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Hi René,
> 
> also die Argumente mit dem Müll kann ich (leider) überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.
> Hab auf den bekannten Trails noch nie Müll gefunden, ganz im Gegensatz zu den
> ...



hi daniel,

bitte richtig lesen: 
-beim müll heißt es "den wald und seine parkplätze", also nicht unseren müll, sondern im gemeinnützigen sinn( es ist zwar out freiwillig für andere etwas zu tun, aber genau damit kann man gutes bewirken), den müll anderer.....und wenn man mal die trails zu fuß abgeht und ein wenig aufmerksam ist, so kommt doch manches von den biker....
-ich glaube nicht blauäugig an einen offiziellen, genehmigten trail. eventl. war ich beim formulieren zu positiv. eigentlich sollten die formulierungen in die richtung gehen "wenn wir so einen trial haben, dann...., oder wenn wir so einen trail haben wollen, dann müssen wir....
-bauerlaubnis...hm...ok das wäre sehr schön, trifft es aber mehr richtung trailpflege...
-"geld regiert die welt", damit liegst du goldrichtig. doch wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt. wenn die meisten erfinder jedesmal all die bedenken und eventualitäten berücksichtigt hatten....dann hätten wir heute noch das laufrad. wenn es also an der macht der reichen und einflussreichen scheitert, gut dann haben wir pech gehabt. aber die erde dreht sich weiter (siehe münchen bombenkrater) möglichkeiten gibt es im leben immer wieder und biken können wir deswegen immer noch am berg....

rené


----------



## Freeman_1982 (6. April 2011)

btw. wer hat heute oben am Chinesentrail-Einstieg 2 Rucksäcke und eine Wasserflasche vergessen?!?

War immer noch ziemlich schlammig, hoffe morgen siehts wieder fahrbar aus.


----------



## goshawk (7. April 2011)

shit happens, hab gestern um abend um halb acht noch einen kniffligen termin aufs auge getrückt bekommen...viel erfolg jungs für die erste runde, bewahrt ruhig blut. setzt euch erst mal ein etappenziel, in diesem fall der gepflegte dialog, dann erscheint das eigentliche ziel nicht so weit weg...

rené


----------



## knuuth (7. April 2011)

So, nach dem ich jetzt gefühlte 1000 Seiten gelesen habe, melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort.

Hier mal in Dialog zu treten, ist sicherlich ein guter Anfang. Aber bitte fast euch zuerst mal an eure eigene Nase. Das Problem: MTB vs Wanderer  ist immer sehr sehr diffizil. Wandern hat sich halt etabliert. Und leider machen es eben viele Biker den Wanderern auch nicht gerade einfacher, hier ne Akzeptanz zu schaffen. Versetzt euch einfach mal in die Lage von Wanderer, die durch den ruhigen Wald latschen und plötzlich schießen (in ihren Augen) irgendwelche Wilde mit Fahrräder an ihnen vorbei. Alles in einer wahnsinnigen Geschwindigkeit und meist mit ordentlichem Rad Geschepper....

Die Biker müssen einfach respektieren, dass die Wanderer 'Vorfahrt' haben. Und wenn dann einer auf der Strecke ist, dann heißt es 'langsam', evtl anhalten und die Leute höfflich Grüßen. Nur so, in dieser 'höfflichen' Kontaktaufnahme können wir Biker es schaffen, hier mehr zum Freund, als zum Feind zu werden.

Und wie überall bei solchen Gebietet ist es wichtig, dass sich der Umfang der Strecken in Grenzen hält. Leider muss man halt immer wieder feststellen, das eben immer neue Pfad gesucht werden. Und so kann man schon verstehen, warum so mancher auf die Biker wütend wird, wenn er schon wieder neue Spuren an anderer Stelle sieht.  Und das fängt auch schon im kleinen an. Oft sieht man Biker einfach mal bei Feldwegserpentinen ne Abkürzung übers frische Gras zu machen (jetzt nicht am Gehrenberg). Das freut dann die Landwirte.

Ich weiß, das seid nicht ihr, die an einem oder zwei Trails arbeiten. Ihr habt euch da schon im Griff, dass die Sache nicht ausartet. Aber bedenkt auch, solche Foren wie hier regen viele Leute an, dort hin zu gehen und auch mal dort zu Biken, ihre Kumpels mitbringen, und dann die Kumpels der Kumpels... 

Es muss halt einfach mal in die Köpfe der Biker rein! Der Wandere ist hier 'der schwächere'. Anhalten, freundlich sein. Oft interessieren sich dann die Leute, was alles möglich ist, und wie die Kidz da fahren können. Aber das tun sie nicht, wenn einer mit 50 Sachen und mehr an ihnen vorbei gefetzt kommen...

  Ach so ja, Ich bin kein Wanderer. ich fahr auch gern am Gehrenberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lörr (7. April 2011)

also wer ist nun eigentlich unser Redner? Irgendwie hab ich hier bisher nur n paar Vorschläge zum Thema Biken am Gehrenberg gesehen, aber noch keinen Vorschlag für wen, der die auch mehr oder weniger verkünden könnte.

Bin heute Abend vermutlich auch da, auch wenn ich nicht so wirklich weiß ob sich das lohnt.


----------



## vali255 (7. April 2011)

wir treffen uns schon um 19:30 Uhr an der Kirchen um unsere(n) Redner zu bestimmen und so


----------



## Lörr (7. April 2011)

gut in dem fall bin ich so oder so zu spät, wird auch vermutlich gar nichts mehr damit. Ich hoff aber dass man hier erfahren wird, was da so los war


----------



## MTB-Timmel (7. April 2011)

wieso wird daraus nix mehr ???


----------



## Lörr (7. April 2011)

Weil ich entweder Fahrrad oder Zug fahren kann, Fahrrad ohne Kurbel und Lenker fährt sich schlecht, und der Zug fährt 5 vor der vollen Stunde in Mimmenhausen los - und das hab ich offensichtlich sauber verpennt


----------



## Freeman_1982 (7. April 2011)

*running gag*
ich hoffe die junge Generation liegt schon in den Federn und schläft. ;-)

so bin inzwischen auch zurück, und kann euch sagen wir haben nach der Veranstaltung noch ein sehr angenehmes Gespräch mit dem Stadtförster gehabt. Ich denke wir können uns glücklich schätzen, dass wir es hier mit einem sehr umgänglichen Mitmenschen zu tun haben der mit Nichten Biker hasst um das hier mal ganz klar zu sagen.

Vielmehr denke ich das die aktuelle Situation zwar nicht für alle befriedigend ist aber auch keine Totengräber Stimmung auslösen muss. Es könnte schlimmer sein, es geht auch besser (es fiel mehrfach das Beispiel Schweiz - was aber aus Platzmangel und Interessenskonflikten nicht auf GB zu übertragen ist).

Mein Vorschlag wäre es, informelle Spielregeln im kleinen Kreis mündlich zu vereinbaren, diese zu verbreiten und zu sehen wie das läuft. Der zeitaufwändige große Weg über Verein und legaler DH Strecke (die vom Bürgermeister Markdorf def. nicht befürwortet werde wird - wegen Unfall an der Kirche vor einigen Jahren) bedient nur ein winziges Klientel der Bikergemeinde (wie viele von euch schieben den gern rauf? Wie viele könnten sich denn mit 400-600m Strecke zufrieden geben?).

Ich würde daher vorschlagen, das hier ein paar klare Grundregeln für das Verhalten im Wald, gegenüber Wanderern, Wild und anderen Benutzern, Regeln zur Streckenpflege (ich benutze absichtlich nicht das Wort Bauten), Regeln zu Nutzungszeiten definiert werden müssen. Ich weiß auch das wird bei einigen hier auf Unverständnis stoßen, letztendlich können wir uns aber am Berg nur "vertragen" wenn wir vernünftig miteinander reden und umgehen. Also auch wir in gewissen Dingen zurück stecken. Nach dem Prinzip Vorbild wird so was hoffentlich auch von den Jungen akzeptiert.

Schreibt mal was ihr denkt.

@René, Stephen, Phillip(s): könntet ihr mir mal ne PN mit Mail und HandynummA schicken. 

DANKE


----------



## goshawk (8. April 2011)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> *running gag*
> ich hoffe die junge Generation liegt schon in den Federn und schläft. ;-)
> 
> so bin inzwischen auch zurück, und kann euch sagen wir haben nach der Veranstaltung noch ein sehr angenehmes Gespräch mit dem Stadtförster gehabt. Ich denke wir können uns glücklich schätzen, dass wir es hier mit einem sehr umgänglichen Mitmenschen zu tun haben der mit Nichten Biker hasst um das hier mal ganz klar zu sagen.
> ...



moin,

sehr schöner start!!!!!!!!!!!!!
nicht zuletzt liegt es am sehr umgänglichen förster, wovon ich schon selbst erfahrung gemacht habe.

das mit den spielregeln, wird eigentlich schon seit jahren mehr oder weniger versucht. also nicht mit einem richtigen katalog/auflistung, so wie die 10 gebote, aber in vielen postings, von einige (meist immer die gleichen) unsern/bikern.
das problem dabei: es gibt keine bestimmte verantwortliche, die auch mal knallhart was durchsetzen/umsetzen. weil es also keine, nenen wir es mal autoritätsperson, gibt, fühlen sich viele nicht wirklich verpflichtet das zu tun/umzusetzen/einzuhalten was gefordert/angebrangert wird. eher macht sich darüber lustig, spottet, stempelt sie als arrogant ab (was hat der mir zu sagen?) oder sieht sich in seiner persönlichen angelegenheit bevormundet...das ende vom lied (zumindest momentan) jeder macht was im gerade passt.....
aaaaber vielleicht tut sich jetzt etwas, in den köpfen der biker....

rené


----------



## knuuth (8. April 2011)

@rené: jep: ohne einen 'Aufpasser' wird es immer schwer. Aber man kann ja auch schlecht jemand dort oben auf'm Berg abstellen 

Hier muss halt einfach die Mundpropaganda aufleben. Jeder kann anderen Vorbild sein. Wie gestern schon erwähnt, herrscht dieses Problem ja nicht nur am Gehrenberg. 

Und der andere Punkt ist eben auch die Masse. Um so mehr Leute an so nen 'Hotspot' kommen, um so kritischer wird's halt auch. Oft sind es halt dann wieder wenige Idioten, die sich nicht einen Scheiß drum kümmern, was nach ihnen passiert. Und diese machen dann die Sache kaputt. 

Hier im Forum über den GB zu diskutieren ist ok. Kritischer sehe ich es, dass es immer mehr Gruppen im Facebook gibt. Und FB erreicht die Massen. Die FB Gruppen können nicht 'verboten' werden, aber vielleicht ist es nicht schlecht, wenn man diese etwas im Auge behält. So wie ihr es ja auch schon getan habt...

cu
Achim aka knuuth


----------



## jack-boregard (8. April 2011)

Hi,
konnte leider gestern nicht, habe aber schon diverse Stories gehört. 

Erstmal ein Lob: Habt ihr alle echt total prima gemacht, danke euch dafür.

Von einer ganz legalen Strecke halte ich auch nichts. Wäre spitze, wenn wir den "offiziellen" gedultet Status nochmal hinbekommen. 

Richtung Regeln etc. würde ich aber schon vorschlagen, dass wir z.B. am Einstieg ein Schild platzieren. Evtl. gibt es hier auch wichtige Zeiten an denen man nicht fahren sollte (wegen Wild oder so). Klar hindert das keinen, aber es wird evtl. transparenter und wenn sich dann nur ein paar wenige mehr daran halten, hat es schon was geholfen.

Richtung Regeln an und auf dem Trail denke ich haben wir hier im Forum Leute die aktiv mitdiskutieren und sicher auch am Trail den ein oder anderen ansprechen, wenn es nicht passt und auch mal was baufälliges abreissen. (finde ich gut, unterstütze ich und mach ich auch selbst). Daher würde ich es schon gut finden, wenn wir die "Regeln" noch mal zusammen tragen, so dass auch wirklich jeder mit der gleichen Mission unterwegs ist und nicht jeder etwas anderes erzählt wie man sich verhalten sollte.

Gruß,
Marco

P.S. heute wars spitze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Timmel (8. April 2011)

http://youtu.be/uGXVFIyzZwM?hd=1

schaut mal rein;-) es wird wieder grün und ist wunderschön im wald ... meine 4. Abfahrt heute...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (8. April 2011)

da hat dich aber jemand richtig schön ausgebremst am Ende.
Und ich glaub ich weiß, wer es war. lol ;-)


----------



## jack-boregard (8. April 2011)

hier noch eins. 
Phillip und ich heute Mittag.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ST_51Ax82kk"]YouTube        - ChinesenTrail - einmal komplett - 08.04.2011[/nomedia]

Am besten Sound aus, quitsch quitsch quitsch


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. April 2011)

Wurde denn auch die Nagelfallenproblematik zur Sprache gebracht?


----------



## shortygonzalez (8. April 2011)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Wurde denn auch die Nagelfallenproblematik zur Sprache gebracht?



jeh...war wieder niemand schuld...und ein Förster hat sich tierisch aufgeregt was uns einfallen würde einen Förster zu verdächtigen


----------



## shortygonzalez (8. April 2011)

jack-boregard schrieb:


> hier noch eins.
> Phillip und ich heute Mittag.
> 
> YouTube        - ChinesenTrail - einmal komplett - 08.04.2011
> ...



...kannste bitte die Pedalierstelle rausschneiden...das is ja ultra peinlich!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jack-boregard (8. April 2011)

shortygonzalez schrieb:


> ...kannste bitte die Pedalierstelle rausschneiden...das is ja ultra peinlich!!!


 
Ahwa, die ist halt gemütlich


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. April 2011)

shortygonzalez schrieb:


> jeh...war wieder niemand schuld...und ein Förster hat sich tierisch aufgeregt was uns einfallen würde einen Förster zu verdächtigen



Ist auch sehr unwahrscheinlich. Ist ja glaub ich Staatswald und beim Staat sind die Förster eher noch weniger jagdlich interessiert. Das werden wohl eher der oder die Jagdpächter sein.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (8. April 2011)

war eig auch ein jäger der da gemault hat


----------



## shortygonzalez (8. April 2011)

shortygonzalez schrieb:


> jeh...war wieder niemand schuld...und ein Förster hat sich tierisch aufgeregt was uns einfallen würde einen Förster zu verdächtigen



Ja, klar, sorry....War natürlich der Jäger...verwechsel das immer....


----------



## Freeman_1982 (9. April 2011)

Hey Jungs, vielleicht denkt ihr mal drüber nach ob es wirklich clever
ist, pauschale Beschuldigungen an eine Interessensgruppe zu verteilen.
Klar könnte es ein Jäger oder Förster gewesen sein, es könnte aber
auch jeder x-beliebige Gestörte sein der dort sein Unwesen treibt.

Jeden falls finde ich es nicht fair pauschal jemanden zu verdächtigen.
Der Förster steht zu 100% hinter uns, dass solche zielgerichteten
Fallen gefährlich und strafbar sind. Die Polizei sieht das wohl genauso,
wie ich es in der Runde verstanden habe.

Mein Tipp: verhaltet euch gegenüber anderen Nutzern des Waldes
rücksichtsvoll, dann bringt ihr niemanden auf die Idee so was zu tun.

Daniel


----------



## shortygonzalez (9. April 2011)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs, vielleicht denkt ihr mal drüber nach ob es wirklich clever
> ist, pauschale Beschuldigungen an eine Interessensgruppe zu verteilen.
> Klar könnte es ein Jäger oder Förster gewesen sein, es könnte aber
> auch jeder x-beliebige Gestörte sein der dort sein Unwesen treibt.
> ...





Moment Daniel...nun mal langsam! Das ist der falsche Schuh und den zieht sich hier keiner an! Es wurde hier und auch am Donnerstag in Markdorf NIEMAND explizit beschuldigt. Es wurde lediglich festgestellt, dass es Nagelbretter gegeben hat, was eine Tatsache ist. Es ist auch grundsätzlich egal wer die Dinger da hingelegt hat. Das Problem ist DASS generell welche im Wald gelegen haben bzw. dass das immer noch vorkommt.

Als diese Thematik am Donnerstag angesprochen wurde hat sich jedoch ein Jäger (nochmals Entschuldigung für meine Verwechslung...natürlich NICHT der Förster) zu Wort gemeldet und sich angegriffen gefühlt, ohne dass jemand die Jäger beschuldigt hätte. Diese Aussage kam von unserer Seite NIE!

Als die Sache damals groß in der Zeitung stand wurde ein Jäger beschuldigt, aber da hab ich noch bei meinen Eltern im Saarland gewohnt und 90% der Beteiligten vom Donnerstag ein Dreirad gefahren

...also bitte langsam! Das wurde so nicht gesagt und niemand wurde beschuldigt.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (9. April 2011)

Das war ein Hinweis meinerseits, dass es nicht clever ist so was
ohne Beweise auch nur als Spekulation in den Raum zu stellen.

Mehr nicht. 

Ich hab so eine ungefähre Vorstellung davon wie man sich fühlt,
wenn die Grünen vor der Tür stehen und man keine Ahnung hat
weshalb.


----------



## shortygonzalez (9. April 2011)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Das war ein Hinweis meinerseits, dass es nicht clever ist so was
> ohne Beweise auch nur als Spekulation in den Raum zu stellen.
> 
> Mehr nicht.
> ...



Wer hat denn spekuliert? Es wurde nur gesagt, dass sich der Jäger zu Wort gemeldet hat. Tatsache! Das war's!


----------



## goshawk (9. April 2011)

shortygonzalez schrieb:


> Als diese Thematik am Donnerstag angesprochen wurde hat sich jedoch ein Jäger (nochmals Entschuldigung für meine Verwechslung...natürlich NICHT der Förster) zu Wort gemeldet und sich angegriffen gefühlt, ohne dass jemand die Jäger beschuldigt hätte. Diese Aussage kam von unserer Seite NIE!



beschreib mir bitte einmal den jäger der sich gleich wortlaut gemldet hat, auch gerne per pm....
was ich dort schon alles mit einigen bestimmten netten herren erlebt habe, besonderst mit einem ernergischen und handgreiflichen..., schiebt bei mir den verdacht vor "getroffene hunde bellen". manchmal bellen sie auch ohne das man direkt nach ihnen geworfen hat und verraten sich so selbst...

rené


----------



## vali255 (10. April 2011)

das problem jetzt ist, dass uns der südkurier in seinem artikel sehr schlecht darstell.

hier der link für die die ihn noch nicht gelesen habn:
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/bod...ueber-wilde-Abfahrts-Radler;art372484,4822930


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shortygonzalez (11. April 2011)

Mein Leserbrief an den Südkurrier:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

gespannt habe ich Ihren Artikel zur "I mein halt" Runde des letzten Donnerstags in Markdorf gelesen. Eigentlich verließen wir Mountainbiker guter Dinge die konstruktive Runde an diesem Abend. Wir waren erfreut über die angenehme Stimmung und die fruchtbaren Beiträge aller Beteiligten. Leider wurde dieses Bild nach Ihrer Publikation bei vielen getrübt. In unseren Augen wurde vieles anders veröffentlicht als es in der Gesprächsrunde Ausgedrückt wurde.

Zu den von Ihnen als "rücksichtslos" und "wild" bezeichneten "Abfahrtsradler" auteten sich im Gespräch sowohl Jung als Alt sowie Plaisirfahrer und abfahrtsorientierte Radsportler. Keineswegs kann hier von "rücksichtslosen" und "jungen Abfahrtsradlern" die Rede sein, die hier angeprangert werden. Dieser Weg, der sich auf lediglich 1,2 Kilometer (auch dies wurde nicht veröffentlicht) begrenzt, ist für alle Zweiradfahrer ein "Spaß", was auch Herr Glatthaar vom Allgemeinen Deutschen Fahrrad-Club bestätigte. Ebenso ist die Aussage über "die Forderung weiterer Abfahrtsstrecken" aus genau diesem Grund nicht korrekt. Wir Mountainbiker möchten lediglich auf der von uns gebauten Strecke toleriert werden und weiter nichts.

Hinzu kommt, dass zum abfahrtsorientierten Radfahren keineswegs auf "Wanderwegen zu Tale gerollt" wird. Genau darum ging es schließlich an diesem Abend. Wir Mountainbiker haben uns genau aus dieser Problematik heraus eine eigene Strecke angelegt. Wir möchten keine Wanderer gefährden, wir möchten keine Wanderwege befahren und diese Auffasung unterstützten die meisten Wanderer an diesem Abend verständlicherweise ebenso, die sich unserer Meinung anschlossen und die Idee einer reinen Mounatinbikestrecke verbal unterstützten.

Ebenso kann man die Verantwortungslosigkeit gewisser Radfahrer, die bei Nacht fahren nicht auf die Jugendlichen der Gemeinde Markdorf transferieren. Der Gehrenberg bietet vielen Sportlern aus der Umgebung ein Erlebnis, das scheinbar von einigen Mountainbikern überstrapaziert wird. Für dieses Verhalten kann man allerdings nicht die Jugendlichen der Gemeinde Markdorf verantwortlich machen.

Den Radsportlern der Gemeinde, insbesondere den Jugendlichen, bieten diese 1,2 Kilometer ein Stück Lebens- und Bewegungsraum. Nicht nur zum Radfahren sondern auch als kommunikativer Treffpunkt, zum Pflegen von Freundschaften und zum Ausleben der eigenen Kreativität. Das Natuerlebnis bietet diesen jungen Menschen ein Stück personale Entwicklung in der Auseinandersetzung mit den eigenen Grenzen. Wie es um die motorischen Fähigkeiten unserer Jugend bestellt ist, beweisen etliche Studien. Diese Kinder und Jugendlichen organisieren sich völlig selbstständig und informell in der Natur und bilden damit eine Bewegungskultur, der ein sportethischer Charakter zugrunde liegt.

In meinen Augen liegt im Verbot dieser Kultur die größte Verantwortungslosigkeit und "Rücksichtslosigkeit".


----------



## Freeman_1982 (11. April 2011)

Hi shorty,

was mich an dem Leserbrief ein bisschen stört ist der Fakt, dass es
sich bei "unseren" Interessen nicht nur um die 1,2km China Trail
handelt sondern um deutlich mehr. Es ist schlichtweg falsch nur für
die 30DH Freaks zu sprechen und die anderen 500Biker außen vor zu
lassen die sich genauso an den übrigen (zahlreichen) Streckenkilometern
Trails am GB austoben.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## goshawk (11. April 2011)

muhahaha, typisch für dieses käsblatt. was war auch anderes zu erwarten. seit jahren folgt man treu dem motto, was vor 50 jahren gut war ist auch heute gut. immer schön im alten dreck rumwursteln, der tradition treu bleiben, selbst wenn diese schlecht ist. dann den jungen so gut wie möglich das leben schwer machen (leider trifft das auf viele andere sachen auch zu, nicht nur auf uns biker), in die vorgebenen kultur- und traditionsvorstellungen einpressen und den "alten konservativen mit dem balken im rücken" nach dem mund reden. und wehe es wagen welche aus der reihe zu tanzen. dann greift man eben zu solchen maßnahme oder gleich zu gadafi-mehtoden....

allerdings sieht man selbst wieder wie ein paar schafsköpfe unsererseits (und leider bleiben meist nur die schlechten in erinnernung), bei einem so heiklen thema (speziel hier in süddeutschland. siehe äußerung von hr. glatthaar) so viel kaputt machen können.

nuja...mal sehen ob der "feind" diesen ungünstigen bericht nutzt um zuzschlagen...

rené  (diese kritik richtet sich zu 100% gegen die zeitung und den verfasser. scheinbar wird aber diese art von negativer probaganda durch nicht wiedersprechen besserwissender unterstützt)


----------



## Moritz R. (11. April 2011)

Hey Jungs.. hab hier mal ein klein bissl an Videomaterial vom Chinesen Trail und aus Italien Zusammengeschnibbelt...
über Kommentare und likes freu ich mich natürlich immer ;-)

oder auf youtube: 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHQcm6VBdMU"]YouTube        - Ride On Gehrenberg  and Monte Faudo Italy Freeride Bike Movie[/nomedia]


----------



## goshawk (11. April 2011)

schickes vid, besonderst die teil sequenzen vom chna-trail sind sehr scharf...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (11. April 2011)

volle Zustimmung, super


----------



## onda (12. April 2011)

echt schönes video mit guten einstellungen und gelungenem schnitt. da hat man endlich mal was zum angucken das einen regentage überstehen lässt


----------



## Aloha 699 (13. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin nächste Woche über Ostern am Bodensee unterwegs. Gerne würde ich die Gehrenbergtrails mal erkunden. Ich war zwar schon einige Male dort, aber nur zum Kondition bolzen. Jetzt will ich aber mal etwas spaßigeres sehen. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, wäre ich das Osterwochenende dort. Gibt es evtl. einen Treffpunkt, oder jemanden, der mir die Trails mal zeigen kann.

Leider gibt es ja keine Wegbeschreibungen für die Einstiege im Forum.

Aloha


----------



## Freeman_1982 (13. April 2011)

Wenn das Wetter gut ist, wirst du von Biker umzingelt sein. Ich bin jedenfalls nicht
da. *heul* Karte dürfte also nicht nötig sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dröni (14. April 2011)

Hy, ich bin seit Januar zum Studium in Friedrichshafen und bin hier im Forum auf der Suche nach Bikestrecken auf den Gehrenberg gestoßen. Vielleicht kann mir jemand ein paar Tips geben,gerne auch per PN, wo man hier so "gescheit" Fahren kann, also nicht nur bergab sondern auch die andere Richtung 

Wäre super wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte

Gruß Dröni


----------



## reispamps (14. April 2011)

Wenns auch ordentlich bergauf gehen darf, dann hier vielleicht interessant

http://www.alpenverein-lindau.de/termine/training.html

Geplante Höhenmeter lieber vorher nochmal mit dem Guide abklären. 
Beim letzten Mal wurden aus 600-800 eher so 1200.


----------



## AddOn2U (15. April 2011)

Ich kenne die Lindauer Truppe sehr gut. Ich würde auf jeden Fall die Einstufungen beachten! Sonst macht es keinen Spaß.
Raphael ***
Michi **
Bernd *
Sind übrigens sehr nette "Jungs" und technisch gibt es bei denen sehr viel zu lernen. Insbesondere bei Raphael und Michi. Ich hoffe, dass ich auch bald mal wieder bei ihnen mitfahren kann.


----------



## Dröni (15. April 2011)

Hört sich aufjedenfall interessant an,nur hab ich unter der Woche keine Zeit, da ist leider das Studium im weg. Aber trotzdem danke, vielleicht könnt ihr mir ein paar Tips geben, was in der näheren Umgebung von  FN ein lohnenswertes Ziel ist. Das wäre super.

Gruß Dröni


----------



## WolleKuhl (16. April 2011)

Servus,

hat noch einer die Karte mit den Trails aus Google Maps.


Danke und Grüße


----------



## jack-boregard (17. April 2011)

War mal wieder einer aufm Chinesen? Hält der Maschendraht auf der neuen Brücke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jack-boregard (17. April 2011)

Sehenswert, wohoo...
http://soulbiker.com/video/if-only-every-mountain-biking-video-was-shot-like-this.html


----------



## blind-fish (18. April 2011)

hallo jack,

hab extra zum test 25 vollbremsungen auf der brücke gemacht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - bisserl ausgefranst ist der draht jetzt schon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nein, ernsthaft: war gestern 2x fahren, da war alles ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







gruss


----------



## AddOn2U (19. April 2011)

Bin seit nem halben Jahr mal wieder den Chinesen-Trail gefahren. Meinen Dank und Lob an die Erbauer und Pfleger des Trails. Der is ja tippi toppi und macht richtig Spaß 

Ach ja, der Maschendraht sah am Ende der Brücke leicht zerfranst aus. Aber glaub noch nicht reparaturbedürftig. Hatte genug Zeit, es mir anzuschauen, da ich rüber geschoben hab. Beim letzten Abhang verließ mich der Mut ... wobei runter fahren mit Sicherheit leichter als Schieben gewesen wäre


----------



## AddOn2U (19. April 2011)

Bei dem Soulbiker-Film fällt mir gerade ein ... weiß jemand, ob es den Trail am Gehrenberg noch gibt?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (19. April 2011)

sieht geil aus, muss aber vor meiner Zeit gewesen sein. Den kenn ich nicht.


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. April 2011)

Echt ein jammer dass das alles abgerissen wurde wenn man mal überlegt was sich da über die Jahre alles angesammelt hätte.


----------



## goshawk (20. April 2011)

jau, klär mich mal bitte auf, das kenn ich gar nicht. werder von sehen noch vom hören....

rené


----------



## AddOn2U (20. April 2011)

Den Trail hab ich mal durch Zufall auf der Nordseite gefunden. Der war in so einen Tobel gebaut. Richtig aufwändig gezimmert. Ich schau mal, wenn ich wieder am Berg bin, ob ich ihn nochmal finde bzw. ob der noch steht.
Der Einstieg war recht spannend. Man musste einen kleinen Abhang mit Schwung runter, in etwa 1,5m Höhe über ne schmale Holzbrücke und dann nen Turn an der nackten Wand lang fahren, um in den Teil auf dem Bild zu gelangen 
Das Bild oben war der Anfang. Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung hab, kamen dann noch drei oder vier so "Bilder".


----------



## Freeman_1982 (20. April 2011)

wann hast du in etwa das Bild gemacht?

edit sagt am 08.09.2007. Fraglich ob es das Ding noch gibt. Wenn ja wär cool wenn du rausfindest wo es war.


----------



## X-Fire (21. April 2011)

Ich bräuchte ganz ganz dringend ein 36iger Kettenblatt. Wer mir eins hat, entweder leihen oder verkaufen, bitte sofort melden!! Sonst ist für mich das Osterwochenende gelaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (22. April 2011)

für mich ist es gelaufen, meine Ersatzteile sind gestern nicht mehr gekommen. Die hat keiner zu Haus liegen.


----------



## goshawk (22. April 2011)

X-Fire schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte ganz ganz dringend ein 36iger Kettenblatt. Wer mir eins hat, entweder leihen oder verkaufen, bitte sofort melden!! Sonst ist für mich das Osterwochenende gelaufen



hmm, müsste ein 36er blatt in der garage haben, nach dem familien frühstück schau ich mal. hast es ja nicht weit zu mir....


----------



## rc-car-keks (23. April 2011)

Ich möchte euch mal etwas schildern was wir heute auf dem Gehrenberg beim Gehrenbergturm erlebt haben.


  Wir saßen dort, haben eine Pause gemacht. Hinter uns saß ein älterer Herr und seine deutlich jüngere Freundin die doch ein sehr provokantes Gespräch führten.
  Ich habe leider nicht von Anfang an mitgehört, auf jeden Fall unterhielten sich die beiden darüber wie man am besten Mountainbiker zu Fall bringt.  Ob nun ein Nylon Band oder doch 1mm Draht besser wäre, und zu allem Überfluss ob man ihn am besten nicht noch unter Spannung setzt.


  Wir haben zu den Provokationen nichts gesagt, ich entschied mich aber ein Bild von meinem Bruder so zu machen das die Beiden im Hintergrund zu sehen waren, darauf hin kam noch haben wir ja nichts gemacht und kurze Zeit später verschwanden die Beiden.
  Was man davon halten soll weiß ich noch nicht so recht.
  Wären es Kinder gewesen hätte man es unter dummes Gelaber abstempeln können, aber es waren ja nun keine. Und wenn Sie besonders witzig sein wollten hat es nicht geklappt da es ja doch ein sehr ernstes Thema ist.


----------



## blind-fish (23. April 2011)

prima, du hast ein foto von euch beim biken gemacht - stell doch mal ein  wenn zufällig noch der wald im hintergrund drauf ist, ist das auch klasse, dann sieht man mal, wie die "umgebung" so aussieht


----------



## Astgabel (24. April 2011)

Jo stell mal das schöne Landschaftsfoddo rein . Möchte mal sehen wie es da auf dem Berg aussieht, war ja schon Jahre nicht mehr dort.

 Leider ....


----------



## Freeman_1982 (24. April 2011)

find ich nicht sonne gute Idee. So was provoziert doch dann nur noch mehr. Wenn jemand dann den Typen am Berg erkennt ist Ärger vorprogrammiert.


----------



## blind-fish (24. April 2011)

freeman, ich denke nicht, dass es provoziert; ich finde, das sind die kleinen details, die sich vielleicht mal irgendwann zusammenreimen. also wenn man z.b. nen trail hochschiebt, zwischendrin 2 bekannte gesichter sieht und dann oben nägel im trail findet, dann wäre das schon mal ein interessantes indiz...

wie die zwei das wirklich gemeint haben, keine ahnung, aber um es mal so zu formulieren: ich kenne wenige (sprich: keinen einzigen) ältere männer, die solch ein vorpubertäres geschwätz führen - und das IST vorpubertäres geschwätz, wenn es nicht ernst gemeint ist...

vg


----------



## Lörr (24. April 2011)

Außerdem können die sich gar nicht beschweren, wenn rc car das so eingerichtet hat wie es klingt, hat er ein Bild von seinem Bruder und im Hintergrund zufälligerweise 2 Personen. Da die aber nicht das Motiv darstellen können se sich aber auch nicht beschweren. 
Sollte es nur Geschwätz gewesen sein wars allerdings ziemlich dumm von denen, denn die wissen nicht was sie sich damit einbrocken können. Ich mein, wenn man wem droht ihn umzubringen und die Person kurze Zeit später tot ist, wer wird da wohl am genausten unter die Lupe genommen.


----------



## martinos (26. April 2011)

... kann es sein, dass das Pärchen wollte, dass ihr zuhört?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Timmel (27. April 2011)

unser shot vom dienstag mit der eos 550D


achja bitte auf gefällt mir drücken


----------



## shortygonzalez (27. April 2011)




----------



## Feli (27. April 2011)

Video von Chris und mir:


----------



## jack-boregard (28. April 2011)

http://www.suedkurier.de/region/bod...markdorf/Ein-Berg-fuer-alle;art372484,4856096


----------



## shortygonzalez (28. April 2011)

http://www.suedkurier.de/region/bod...wei-Raedern-zum-Hochgefuehl;art473648,4856237


----------



## blind-fish (28. April 2011)

also falls der herr thun hier mitliest, dann von mir mal ein herzliches danke für diesen artikel! das war mir aus der seele gesprochen! wirklich klasse! und ich hoffe, man trifft sich mal zu nem smalltalk am berg! 

und an tim und feli: richtig klasse, die videos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Timmel (28. April 2011)

Feli schrieb:


> Video von Chris und mir:



die anlieger szene ist richtig geil


----------



## jack-boregard (2. Mai 2011)

Hi,
war schon mal jemand in Whistler?

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## shortygonzalez (2. Mai 2011)

Ja, in Gedanken den ganzen Tag.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (2. Mai 2011)

wenns gut läuft guck ich in 10Tagen mal für nen Tag vorbei.


----------



## trhaflhow (3. Mai 2011)

jack-boregard schrieb:


> Hi,
> war schon mal jemand in Whistler?
> 
> Gruß,
> Marco



Ja ne freundin von mir
Letztes Jahr ...... Seit dem träumt sie immer von ihrem nächsten bikeurlaub
im Juli diesen Jahres ( in whistler natürlich wieder ) Bikes hatten sie die eigenen dabei ( für 3 Wochen hat sich das wohl rentiert)
War wohl das besste Gebiet in dem sie je war - und sie kommt schon rum
Wenn du genauere fragen hast, werd ich sie mal wieder besuchen


----------



## Freeman_1982 (5. Mai 2011)

die Bedingungen am Berg waren heute sowas von perfekt, und so wenig Leute unterwegs. Seit langem mal wieder ein perfekter Ritt.

Chinatrail ist nicht so arg zerstört wie befürchtet, bzw. wurde ein Teil schon wieder repariert.

Am Leimbachtrail wär mal nen Heckenschnitt nötig, und der Kicker sollte durch einen neuen stabilen ersetzt werden.


----------



## goshawk (5. Mai 2011)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> d
> 
> Chinatrail ist nicht so arg zerstört wie befürchtet, bzw. wurde ein Teil schon wieder repariert.



wie? nicht so arg zerstört wie befürchtet??? war die ausführung eines "anschlag" bekannt oder wie hab ich das zu verstehen....


muss ich mir anschauen, das "reparierte", ahne das es eher ein schnellmurks ist, damit man wieder brettern kann....

"morgen um fünf" schauen wir mal...

rené


----------



## Steve O5 (5. Mai 2011)

Ich war vorhin auch noch ein wenig unterwegs...ich würde sagen, dass das schon so eine Art Anschlag war! Da hat jemand oder mehrere einiges auseinander genommen, nicht nur auf dem China Trail, leider auch auf dem XXX-Trail...weiß nicht wo das noch hinführen wird...

Gruß
Stephen


----------



## goshawk (5. Mai 2011)

so auf dem xxx auch... na toll, da kommt freude auf. will gar nicht daran denken wieviel 5-Uhr mogen für holperfeld und andere sachen drauf gegangen sind....


----------



## Freeman_1982 (5. Mai 2011)

ne, echt auf dem xxx auch? Das ist ja echt fies. Da war ich heute nicht. China Trail ist jedenfalls so halbwegs "normal" fahrbar, lediglich die Anlieger sind noch hin und der eine sinnlose Flat-Kicker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialbiker111 (7. Mai 2011)

hey,
wenn habe ich heute  so gegen 17.30 uhr aufm China Trail gesehen?
wenn ihr mal wieder was macht, oder fahrt sagt einfach mal bescheid, komme gerne mit undso 


grüße


----------



## jack-boregard (7. Mai 2011)

Also phillip ( shortgonzales) michi und ich waren vor der letzten Brücke und haben gebastelt. Wirst vermutlich jedes wochenende jemand dort treffen.


----------



## jack-boregard (8. Mai 2011)

Großbaustelle Steilabfahrt:


----------



## goshawk (8. Mai 2011)

wow, ein dickes lob...super, da sind die richtigen leute mit der richtigen einstellung am werk....-seh ich das richtig, sind da stufen für die wanderer drin?(natürlich nicht für wanderer, sondern für uns hochschieber....) wer war alles da zum werkeln?
mal schauen, ob ich am freitag nachmittag früher von der arbeit wegkomme. dann scheuch in mein rad den neuen weg runter...
für denn fall das es dieses jahr mal noch regnen sollte, wird man sich unten in der senke noch was einfallen lassen müssen. eventl. so wie weiter oben - stammstücke quer in den boden...

wie fährt es sich? bockig oder flowig?

mfg rené


----------



## jack-boregard (8. Mai 2011)

Phillip, Michi und ich waren am Samstag am werkeln. der Baum ist einfach so umgefallen, als Denis den am Freitag angeschaut hat, weiss auch nicth wie das ging.  (ah den Hannes und einige CC-ler, die Baumstammschleppen geholfen haben, habe ich vergessen)

Gefahren sind wir nicht, hatte keiner Bike dabei, nur Werkzeug 

Treppen sind auch da. Die stelle war so rutschig und das ist jetzt mal nen Versuch den Boden zu sichern. Ist aber noch nicht ganz fertig. 

Regen wäre mal gut 

Gibts mal Bericht, wie es sich fahren lässt. Ist aber noch eniges zu tun. Machen nächstes Wochenende evtl. weiter.

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Robsen (8. Mai 2011)

wo ist denn das jetzt bitte? könnt glaub mitten am china sein, oder an der rutsche hinten......


----------



## jack-boregard (8. Mai 2011)

Ganz am Ende Chinese. Beim Steilhang. Bei dem Verkehr wird es den nämlich nicht mehr lange geben.


----------



## blind-fish (8. Mai 2011)

salut zusammen 
seh ich das richtig!? am steilhang gibt es jetzt links ne treppe runter - und steilabfahrt weiter geradeaus!?

vg


----------



## jack-boregard (9. Mai 2011)

Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blind-fish (9. Mai 2011)

prima - finde ich gut


----------



## MTB-Timmel (9. Mai 2011)

sieht sehr schick aus, am wochenende bin ich auf alle Fälle auf wieder dabei das dingens zu vollenden ... 

bin heute mal wieder Leimbachtrail gefahren und einfach begeistert, dadurch das ich die ganze Zeit immer nur Chinesentrail gefahren bin, hab ich ganz vergessen wie geil der eigentlich ist...und der hat noch großes ausbaupotenzial...vllt können wir evet. dort auch mal ein paar sachen richten zB den sprung oben in der steilabfahrt (der ist richtig im arsch) 

und an den MTBler, an dem ich so wie ein blitz heute vorbei bin ein dickes sorry  normalerweise brems ich ab, aber heute war ich im geschwindigkeitsrausch


----------



## blind-fish (9. Mai 2011)

timmel, ich glaube, dass du abzüglich der mess-toleranz grad mal noch ohne gehrenbergticket-entzug davonkommst 

den leimbach hab ich auch schon ne weile wieder entdeckt, finde den auch saugut


----------



## jack-boregard (9. Mai 2011)

Ich würde vorschlagen:
1. Steilhangepassage fertigmachen + Trailpflege (viele Löcher etc.)
2. Oben die Sprünge/Anlieger am Chinesen wieder richtigen
3. Schauen was beim Leimbach geht

Und bei all dem das Fahren nicht vergessen 
Eins nach dem anderen fertigstellen, sonst haben wir nur Baustellen ;-)

Also hab schon mal grob mit Denis gesprochen, wir würden am Wochenende gern ein Tag basteln und einen fahren (vermutlich irgend nen Park). An welchem Tag was ist noch offen.

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## MTB-Timmel (9. Mai 2011)

ich glaub er hat sich schonwieder umentschieden mit dem park  
wenn wir samstag bauen wärs geil, sonntag kommt nämlich eventuell wieder mein cam man ^^

ja der sprung oben muss gerichtet werden, das geht ja garnet so


----------



## MTB-Timmel (9. Mai 2011)

blind-fish schrieb:


> timmel, ich glaube, dass du abzüglich der mess-toleranz grad mal noch ohne gehrenbergticket-entzug davonkommst
> 
> den leimbach hab ich auch schon ne weile wieder entdeckt, finde den auch saugut



das zaubert mir ein lächeln auf die lippen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goshawk (10. Mai 2011)

jack-boregard schrieb:


> Ich würde vorschlagen:
> 1. Steilhangepassage fertigmachen + Trailpflege (viele Löcher etc.)
> 2. Oben die Sprünge/Anlieger am Chinesen wieder richtigen
> 3. Schauen was beim Leimbach geht
> ...



sehr gute idee, wenn man sich mit den baustellen verzettelt, wird meist schnellmurks betrieben und die freude währt kurz - hab das selbst schon lernen müssen...
(ich hoffe tim, ich bin bin dir damit nicht auf die hühneraugen getreten...)

bin eventl. am mittwoch ab 15.00/16.00 aufm trial....

rené


----------



## MTB-Timmel (11. Mai 2011)

so komme grade aus dem wald zurück...der kicker oben auf em  leimbachtrail nach der steilabfahrt steht wieder...hab ihn komplett neu  aufgebaut. hoffe wir können uns lange darüber freuen





















hab ihn schon lang gebaut das man in die weite fliegt...bis zur landung sinds gute 5m


----------



## dmo (11. Mai 2011)

wow, solide Arbeit. Der ist echt perfekt gebaut


----------



## trialbiker111 (11. Mai 2011)

sieht echt top aus !!!!
an dem kicker hat mich leider schon immer gestört wenn man soweit in die landing fliegt gleich ne leichte kurve unten kommt.
aber der sieht echt sauber aus Top gemacht !! Lob!!!!!

grüße


----------



## vali255 (11. Mai 2011)

Auch von mir noch ein fettes Lob an alle Bauer!!
Sieht echt top aus


----------



## MTB-Timmel (11. Mai 2011)

dankeschön  

gesprungen bin ich ihn heute auch schon...klappt prima

http://youtu.be/1FPQelneITE?hd=1 

viel spaß


----------



## Astgabel (11. Mai 2011)

Vid. geht net


----------



## MTB-Timmel (11. Mai 2011)

Astgabel schrieb:


> Vid. geht net



**** du bist schin der zweite


----------



## zoomer (11. Mai 2011)

War da wirklich Sony Musik drin oder hat sich die Automatik vertan ?


----------



## jack-boregard (11. Mai 2011)

Bei mir schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jack-boregard (11. Mai 2011)

Leute wie schaut der Plan fürs WE aus?

Samstag Park
Sonntag bauen?
Oder andersrum?

Sonntags solls regnen würde doch gut passen oder? 

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## AddOn2U (12. Mai 2011)

Vid geht bei mir leider auch nicht 

Ich hab übrigens den Trail - von dem ich letztens ein Bild gepostet hatte - wiedergefunden.
Der wurde leider nicht mehr gepflegt und die Natur hat ihn sich zurückerobert


----------



## 2und4zig (12. Mai 2011)

WOW 
das sieht ziemlich verfallen aus, hat aber auch was extrem malerisches und schönes  
Liegt der arg versteckt? Weil wenn ja, dann hätten wir, wenn wir ihn wieder herrichten würden, die Möglichkeit wieder einen Trail zu haben, an dem uns niemand Ärger macht, weil es keiner bemerkt. Die Bauwerke stehen da ja gerade so oder so, also können wir sie auch genauso wider in Stand setzen. Am besten alles außenrum unberührt lassen, das gäbe einen Traumtrail. Momentan bin ich leider in Stuttgart, aber ich kann ja Bruder Lörr vorschicken 

Bin grad auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike für solche Strecken wie den Gehrenberg, was meint ihr, reichen da 150 - 160mm Federweg aus oder sollte ich eher richtung 180mm gehen? Ich tendiere da grade zu einem Pitch mit 160er Gabel...


----------



## trialbiker111 (12. Mai 2011)

@ jack-boregard

ich kann am sonntag leider nicht, dafür halt samstag 
sagt bescheid wenn ihrs dreht also samstag baune sonntag park 


grüße

der trail sieht top aus, von der umgebung und so, aber da ist glaube ich viel zumachen


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Mai 2011)

Witzig wie sowas einfach in vergessenheit gerät.


----------



## Moritz R. (12. Mai 2011)

Kicker sieht sauber aus, gute Arbeit Timmel! 
Nur hab ich irgendwie so ne Vorahnung das da irgend jemand auf die Idee kommt den wieder abzureißen!


----------



## MTB-Timmel (12. Mai 2011)

Moritz R. schrieb:


> Kicker sieht sauber aus, gute Arbeit Timmel!
> Nur hab ich irgendwie so ne Vorahnung das da irgend jemand auf die Idee kommt den wieder abzureißen!



danke...ich bin einfach mal optimistisch 

und für alle dies noch interessiert, hier das video von philipp und mir vom Leimbachtrail

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/196226/


----------



## shortygonzalez (12. Mai 2011)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> danke...ich bin einfach mal optimistisch
> 
> und für alle dies noch interessiert, hier das video von philipp und mir vom Leimbachtrail
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/196226/



Bin den neuen Sprung auch geflogen...hat Timmel echt nett gebaut...butterweiche Landung!!!

Ich würde sagen Samstag heizen...wegen Wetter....am Sonntag solls schiffen.


----------



## goshawk (13. Mai 2011)

2und4zig schrieb:


> WOW
> 
> Bin grad auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike für solche Strecken wie den Gehrenberg, was meint ihr, reichen da 150 - 160mm Federweg aus oder sollte ich eher richtung 180mm gehen? Ich tendiere da grade zu einem Pitch mit 160er Gabel...



hi,

wegen deiner bikefrage - meine wahl würde sofort auf 150 - 170 fallen, enduro bzw. freerider. fahre ja momentan ein 09er sx trail. vom gewicht konnte ich auf 15,8kg drücken, ist sackstabil (bis eventl. auf den kunstofflenker), taugt zum hochradeln (800hm am stück sind schon gegangen).... Ein 180er ist m. m. too much, es sei denn du fährst wie eine bombe und schlägst überall ein, nächste frage wäre: wie oft willst das ding im park prügeln...

bei mir deswegen das sx trail, gewicht für mich ok, v/r :160/170, taugt zum hochradeln und ist nahezu unzerstörbar...

rené


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2und4zig (13. Mai 2011)

Hey danke René!
im Bereich unter 16kg wäre für mich voll OK. Ich finde eben mein DH-Rad etwas zu viel des Guten. Zuviel federweg, zuviel Gewicht und etwas zu langer Radstand. 
160/170mm und stabil fänd ich ideal, nur fällt mir da momentan nichts ein. Das Pitch mit 160/150mm wäre noch ne ganze Ecke leichter, aber ich bin etwas am zweifeln, ob die 150mm am Heck ausreichen und die schlanken Hinterbaustreben das mitmachen. Ich möchte es ja nicht gleich kaputt machen. Andererseits hab ich hier im Forum schon einige nette Videos gefunden und war erstaunt, was ein Pitch alles aushält.
Mein fahrstil ist nicht der Beste würde ich meinen, aber ich bin niemand der auf teufelkommraus überall runterspringt und sich in die Botanik bombt. Bikepark würde ich gerne gelegentlich, wobei ich kein Problem damit hätte, wenn ich wegen etwas weniger Federweg die großen Sprünge auslassen muss.

Ich finde ein Commencal Supreme 6 schick, aber das ist unbezahlbar, wenn ich es nicht irgendwo gebraucht herbekomme. Fallen dir noch andere stabile und bezahlbare (meinetwegen auch bezahlbar wenn über den Bikemarkt gebraucht zu haben) Rahmen mit bis etwa 170mm ein?


----------



## shortygonzalez (13. Mai 2011)

Gewicht: 15,5 kg
vorne: 170 mm
hinten: 180 mm
Preis 2499,-

--> Bikepark kein Prolbem

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2091


----------



## Problem (13. Mai 2011)

Oder ein yt Industries, ich glaube no-ton. Mit 170mm und hamerschmidt. Das wäre wohl meine erste wahl.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (13. Mai 2011)

commencal supreme ist aber sacke schwer


----------



## Lörr (13. Mai 2011)

http://www.commencal.com/web/en/bicycles-en/model/supreme/supreme-6 
naja ich find 17,2 kg laut denen ist jetzt für nen Serienaufbau nicht grade sacke schwer...


----------



## MTB-Timmel (13. Mai 2011)

jop hab es verwechselt mit dem supreme 8, was laut Freeride 19,2kg wiegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goshawk (13. Mai 2011)

war heute abend mit dem bike kurz im wald. schock-schwerenot. der xxx-trail ist ja mal echt übel zugerichtet - heul, die arbeit der anderen und meine alles für die katz....
chinatrail is ja auch einiges zerdeppert, aber bitte diese notflickerei ist hoffentlich nur ne übergangslösung. unten am steilstück sehen die arbeiten mal ganz gut aus...

es gibt übrigens noch viele dunkle und einsame winkel im wald...

 - rene


----------



## Moritz R. (13. Mai 2011)

Werd morgen gegen 12 auch mal mit dem klappspaten richtung chinesentrail schauen...


----------



## jack-boregard (15. Mai 2011)

!!!ACHTUNG: der Wegverlauf am letzten Steilhang beim Chinesentrail wurde geändert. Bitte schaut euch den erst an, bevor ihr runterbrettert. (gerade aus geht's nimmer)


----------



## X-Fire (15. Mai 2011)

ich kenn den neuen verlauf noch nicht, aber warum zum teufel habt ihr den verlauf geändert??? 

der alte abhang war doch wunderbar!


----------



## trialbiker111 (15. Mai 2011)

also ich fand den auch nicht so schlimm. Egal der neue wird auch top sein, hoffe ich  

Habt ihr nen tipp für mein Problem und zwar bei meinem Votec V.FR rahmen sind die Gewinde aufnahmen für das Schaltauge holgedreht... bei einer Abfahrt waren die schrauben plötlzlich weg  naja keine ahnung wie das passiert ist. Kann man in das Alu ohne Probleme das nächst größere Gewinde reinschneiden ? oder was empfelt ihr ??

grüße


----------



## jack-boregard (15. Mai 2011)

Weil der Hang sich zu sehr abträgt, der Regen den Rest macht, die schrägen Wurzeln gefährlich sind und es letztens am Baum unten einen Biker bös zerbröselt hat. Schau es dir einfach mal an, wirst dein Spass haben. Ist nur noch nicht 100%ig fertig, ans Ende kommt noch was hin.


----------



## jack-boregard (15. Mai 2011)

trialbiker111 schrieb:


> also ich fand den auch nicht so schlimm. Egal der neue wird auch top sein, hoffe ich
> 
> Habt ihr nen tipp für mein Problem und zwar bei meinem Votec V.FR rahmen sind die Gewinde aufnahmen für das Schaltauge holgedreht... bei einer Abfahrt waren die schrauben plötlzlich weg  naja keine ahnung wie das passiert ist. Kann man in das Alu ohne Probleme das nächst größere Gewinde reinschneiden ? oder was empfelt ihr ??
> 
> grüße



Also es gibt solche Hülsen, weiss nur nicht, wie die heissen. Die haben aussen und innen ein Gewinde. Man schneidet in das hohlgedrehte Loch einlinksgewinde, dreht die Hülse rein und das innere Gewinde der Hülse entspricht dann dem alten. Weiss nur nicht ob sich das auch für Bikes eignet. Denke, du hast vermutlich nich so viel Material vom Rahmen an der Stelle wo das Schaltauge ist um grosse Löcher zu bohren. Ah, es gibt glaub auch so ne Paste, die aushärtet und man dann wieder das Gewinde nachschneidet. Ist aber alles nicht einfach zu machen!


----------



## trialbiker111 (15. Mai 2011)

Ah meint ihr die Treppen an der seite, die sind nice!
da hab ich euch ja mal zum ersten mal geshen 


wegen den rahmen, als erstes ist mir mal das schaltauge abgerissen .... und danach waren die Gewinde schon nicht mehr gut, habe dann die Schrauben mit Loctit und das Schaltauge mit  2 Komponetenkleber festgemacht, hielt 1 jahr nun sind die gewinde ganz weg, ich könnte ohne aufbohren das nächste gewinde schneiden, material ist viel vorhanden, doch geht das leicht mit dem Gewindeschneiden ? 

mfg


----------



## jack-boregard (15. Mai 2011)

trialbiker111 schrieb:


> Ah meint ihr die Treppen an der seite, die sind nice!
> da hab ich euch ja mal zum ersten mal geshen



Right Walk - Left Ride ;-)


----------



## X-Fire (15. Mai 2011)

lasst doch bitte die bestehenden teile stehen. der bisherige abhang war weder schwer zu fahren, noch gefährlich noch hat der sich großartig abgetragen, der sieht schon immer so aus. 
das ist doch witzlos alle bisschen schwierigen stellen zu entschärfen. das hat ja ganz oben schon angefangen, wo diese rechtskurve begradigt wurde und jetzt der sprung geradeaus ist. dann ist der chinatrail bald so wie der leimbachtrail wo man einfach überall geradeaus heizen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jack-boregard (15. Mai 2011)

X-Fire schrieb:


> noch hat der sich großartig abgetragen, der sieht schon immer so aus.



Kein Kommentar!


----------



## MTB-Timmel (15. Mai 2011)

@Simon...schaus dir doch erstmal an ...leimbachtrail ähnlich es nämlich garnicht  und sicher genauso schwer als einfach nur geradeaus runterzuballern - von dem her haben wir nichts entschärft


----------



## X-Fire (15. Mai 2011)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> @Simon...schaus dir doch erstmal an ...leimbachtrail ähnlich es nämlich garnicht  und sicher genauso schwer als einfach nur geradeaus runterzuballern - von dem her haben wir nichts entschärft



kann ich leider erst an pfingsten


----------



## jack-boregard (15. Mai 2011)

Bis dahin ist es auch komplett fertig und der 25m Drop steht **rofl**

Viele Grüße vom schlammigen gehrenberg


----------



## Rookie- (15. Mai 2011)

Hi,
die Gewindeeinsätze heißen Heli-Coil. Etwas gefummel aber funktioniert! Nur darauf achten daß du im 90 grad Winkel schneidest. Da gibts komplette sets. 
Oder Gewindebuchsen, wenn du von hintenher durchstecken kannst. Aber welche größe und woher kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Das Heli-Coil set gibts bei jedem Autoteilezulieferer. (Stahlgruber/Trost/Henke...)
Hoffe das hilft dir weiter....

grüßle


----------



## blind-fish (15. Mai 2011)

hallo zusammen,

bin heute mal china hoch- und leimbach runtergelaufen; dachte ich kann irgendwo mit anpacken, aber es war niemand da...

meine meinung würde ich gerne im sinne einer konstruktiven kritik kurz loswerden:

china:
- vor der brücke: ich bin noch unentschlossen, was ich davon halten soll; kenne eure pläne ja auch nicht. mein erster gedanke war allerdings schon, dass ich es nicht gut fand, die alte abfahrt zu sperren; alternativ den anderen gerne, aber zum sperren des alten sehe ich keinen grund. zumal das ja mit den schrägen wurzeln begründet ist, in der treppenabfahrt aber schräg liegende baumstämme zum bau gehören!? die zweite begründung ist ja die gefährlichkeit, und dass die kante mit der zeit weggefahren wird: der gag ist ja aber doch, dass mit immer flacherer kante das mit der zeit immer ungefährlicher wird. wegen der angst vor einer immer ungefährlicheren abfahrt das ding wegen gefährlichkeit zu sperren, finde ich irgendwie unlogisch!?
- die zwei sprünge kurz vor dem wallride: idee finde ich prima, bin gespannt darauf es zu springen, und ob man gut in den wallride zurückkommt
- der sprung an der kuppe: den finde ich eigentlich gut; aber ich finde ihn zu weit direkt in der strecke. ich habe die stelle geliebt, weil man da so schön in schräglage über die kuppe räubern konnte. das geht jetzt nicht mehr, weil man dann am sprung hängenbleibt. also muss man entweder springen, oder relativ langsam links vorbei.
- der oberste sprung: sorry, aber sinnfreier geht es nicht! nicht nur, dass der sprung höher geworden ist, zudem ist der absprung nach oben gezogen worden! wollt ihr nen dirtpark oder ne dh- bzw. freeridestrecke!? und die landung ist das zweite daran: aus meiner sicht nur eine frage der zeit, bis da einer am baum klebt oder grad einer hochläuft den man nicht sieht! so eine gefährliche stelle findet man in keinem bikepark - und im bikepark wäre im fall der fälle sicher schneller hilfe da als am gehrenberg, wo man erstmal suchen muss, wo die unglücksstelle ist! aus meiner sicht gehört da ein waagrechter oder sogar abschüssiger absprung hin.

leimbach:
- sprung nach dem wurzelstück: einfach klasse gemacht, finde ich! eine lange und im winkel gleichbleibende anfahrt, mit tempo landet man schön im hang, und wenn man mal zu langsam ist, ist trotzdem genug platz zum fallen oder korrigieren.

hoffe, es fühlt sich niemand auf den schlips getreten, aber ich denke offene und ehrliche meinungen sind wichtig und gut für das gesamtprojekt

vg


----------



## shortygonzalez (15. Mai 2011)

blind-fish schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin heute mal china hoch- und leimbach runtergelaufen; dachte ich kann irgendwo mit anpacken, aber es war niemand da...
> 
> ...




...dafür, dass du so viele _konstruktive_ Ideen hast, seh ich dich verdammt selten mit Schaufel im Wald.


----------



## Moritz R. (15. Mai 2011)

Die 2 Sprünge vor dem Wallride hab ich gestern gebaut, müssen sich aber erst noch setzten und dann nochmal bissl erde drauf! 
Hat sich aber auch so schon sehr gut springen lassen, man kommt mit ein bissl übung auch locker noch in denn Wallride rein.
Da mit dem oberen Kicker geb ich dir auch recht, wenn man da schneller fährt fliegt man richtung mond, und abbremsen davor ist auch nicht geil, also ich wäre auch für niedriger machen oder anfahrt aufschütten!


----------



## jack-boregard (15. Mai 2011)

Meinungen sind immer gut. Das steilstück am ende wird noch Sahne. 

Wo ist denn ein wallride?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moritz R. (15. Mai 2011)

Er meint wohl die Rinne so 50meter vor dem Holz-Nortshore


----------



## shortygonzalez (15. Mai 2011)




----------



## jack-boregard (15. Mai 2011)

Moritz R. schrieb:


> Er meint wohl die Rinne so 50meter vor dem Holz-Nortshore


 

Ah jetzt, die Sprünge hab ich heute gesehen. Wo soll man da eigentlich landen? Runterwärts in der rinne oder oben drauf bei den Wurzeln?

Heute wars etwas schlammig, habs nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## Moritz R. (15. Mai 2011)

also gedacht war des so das man wieder direkt auf dem Trail von rechts landet (dort wo noch paar kleinere Steine rausschauen) und dann eben wieder Richtung "Wallride" düst.


----------



## jack-boregard (15. Mai 2011)

Ah ok, bin gespannt. Wann machst den fertig? Wir sind am Wochenende vermutlich wieder an dem Steilstück unten.


----------



## Moritz R. (15. Mai 2011)

jack-boregard schrieb:


> Ah ok, bin gespannt, wann machst den fertig? Wir sind am Wochenende vermutlich wieder an dem Steilstück unten.



Wochenende hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch wieder Zeit, Wetter soll ja auch wieder besser werden... 
Leider hat mein Klappspaten gestern den Geist aufgegeben, irgendwie ist der Boden doch recht hart...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jack-boregard (15. Mai 2011)

Moritz R. schrieb:


> irgendwie ist der Boden doch recht hart...


 
Jetzt nimmer, heute hättest mitm Suppenlöffel schaufeln können so matschig war das


----------



## MTB-Timmel (15. Mai 2011)

@blind-fish ... wenn der sprung oben so ******* ist, dann musst du nur den oberen balken  wegmachen, kurz mit erde zuschütten (5min) und er ist genauso hoch wie  früher ... ich hab ihn wieder aufgebaut, bin 30min gelaufen bis ich da war ohne bike - ich konnte ihn net springen - also ich schaue morgen vorbei ob du was gemacht hast nachdem du ihn gesprungen bist 

den sprung an der kuppe hab ich auch gemacht ... aber ganz ehrlich, man kann doch jetzt noch viel besser in die schräge springen?!?!?! ... ich werde es testen

und das mit dem steilhang...kommt halt mal vorbei wenn wir bauen, und sagt da eure meinung, net wenn wir schon damit fertig sind...das wir da was machen ist nun schon seit min 2 wochen bekannt...

ein danke für dein lob beim leimbach ;-) 

und wo verdammt ist ein wallride ???

achja zum sprung nomal... schaut mal genau hin, eben war der noch nie - ist jetzt nur ca. 10cm höher...die balken liegen nämlich immer noch genauso da

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/193831/ nach ca 20sek kommt es schon


----------



## jack-boregard (15. Mai 2011)

Tim, der Wallride ist die Rinne. 

Lass uns doch den oberen großen und den auf der Kuppe am Wochenende noch kurz überarbeiten und dann sind die spitze.


----------



## blind-fish (15. Mai 2011)

@shorty
da hast du zur zeit recht - derzeit geht es nicht so oft bei mir, ist auch nicht so einfach bei 60km anfahrt einfach. allerdings hab ich schon einige dinge gemacht an den trails - dass du dich da mal nicht täuscht! nun ja, irgendeiner ist immer irgendwie angepisst, kann man wohl nicht ändern.

@jack/tim: ja, ich meinte die rinne - sorry für die etwas unglückliche beschreibung

@tim: also das mit dem sprung oben sehe ich schon immer so - der ist ja immer mal wieder höher und dann mal wieder niedriger. ich werde ihn aber nicht einfach ändern, dazu habe ich zuviel respekt vor der arbeit anderer. es ist ja auch nur meine meinung - ich werde ihn nicht springen, mir ist er zu gefährlich; wenn er für andere ungefährlich ist, kann ich das auch akzeptieren, ich selbst werde ihn halt nicht mehr springen. es muss ja auch nicht jeder alles springen oder fahren, aber es wäre schon schön, wenn möglichst viel von möglichst vielen genutzt werden kann. das zumindest ist mein verständnis vom basteln dort im wald. wir haben mal den sprung gebaut, der nach dem von dir neu gebauten am leimbach war (in der rinne): den konntest du gemütlich drüberrollen und nach nem meter landen, oder du konntest volle kanne drüber und 5 oder 6 meter springen; sowas finde ich halt gut, und ich glaube, dass uns sowas auch am meisten hilft, vielleicht mal legale trails zu bekommen. extrem = bikepark oder abseits der hauptstrecke (nur meine meinung). und grundsätzlich mag ich halt so nach oben gebogene dirt-absprünge nicht, deshalb liebe ich deinen sprung nach dem wurzelstück schon jetzt (ohne ihn schon gesprungen zu sein), finde aber den obersten china nicht gut.

 mist, nochwas vergessen: ja, tim, deshalb hatte ich auch geschrieben, dass ich den sprung an der kuppe grundsätzlich prima finde, dass aber halt die andere variante dann wegfällt. wenn du lust hast, lass uns doch mal zum bauen treffen und ausprobieren!?


----------



## MTB-Timmel (15. Mai 2011)

gut harald...ich schaue das ich den kick herausbekomme, dass ihn wieder jeder springen kann


----------



## shortygonzalez (15. Mai 2011)




----------



## jack-boregard (15. Mai 2011)

blind-fish schrieb:


> ... wenn möglichst viel von möglichst vielen genutzt werden kann. das zumindest ist mein verständnis vom basteln dort im wald.


 




blind-fish schrieb:


> wir haben mal den sprung gebaut, der nach dem von dir neu gebauten am leimbach war (in der rinne): den konntest du gemütlich drüberrollen und nach nem meter landen, oder du konntest volle kanne drüber und 5 oder 6 meter springen;


 
Der war so mega Klasse. Mit dem hatte ich mein schönstes Flugerlebnis ever... Den müsst ihr wieder machen, genau so wie er war


----------



## onra1979 (16. Mai 2011)

AddOn2U schrieb:


> Vid geht bei mir leider auch nicht
> 
> Ich hab übrigens den Trail - von dem ich letztens ein Bild gepostet hatte - wiedergefunden.
> Der wurde leider nicht mehr gepflegt und die Natur hat ihn sich zurückerobert


 
Hallo,

ich hoffe so sehr, das Dir wieder einfällt, wo der Einstieg zu diesem Trail ist. Es wäre doch nicht schlecht, einen weiteren Trail auf dem Gehrenberg zu haben, auf dem man sich "austoben" kann.

Wenn es Dir wieder einfällt, bitte(n) ich / wir Dich, dies hier zu publiezieren!!! 

Viele Grüße


----------



## tschoka (16. Mai 2011)

trialbiker111 schrieb:


> also ich fand den auch nicht so schlimm. Egal der neue wird auch top sein, hoffe ich
> 
> Habt ihr nen tipp für mein Problem und zwar bei meinem Votec V.FR rahmen sind die Gewinde aufnahmen für das Schaltauge holgedreht... bei einer Abfahrt waren die schrauben plötlzlich weg  naja keine ahnung wie das passiert ist. Kann man in das Alu ohne Probleme das nächst größere Gewinde reinschneiden ? oder was empfelt ihr ??
> 
> grüße


 

Also, es gibt Gewindeeinsätze, die nennen sich "HELICOIL" . - man bohrt das Gewinde auf, und schneidet mit einem speziellen HELICOIL-Gewindebohrer ein neues rein. Dann wird mit einem speziellen Werkzeug ein HELICOIL ( ahnlich einer Feder ) eingedreht . -Fertig . Das Gewinde hebt danach mehr aus wie vorher !! Solch einsätze haben alle Maschinenbau-Firmen, oder auch manche Autowerkstätten. Am besten zu ner kleinen Maschinenbaufirma gehen, und fragen. - Kostet vielleicht nen Kaffee !!
 Mfg RIDEFREE


----------



## vali255 (16. Mai 2011)

kleiner tip!!!
den sprung von tim am leimbachtrail in die schräge zu springen ist nicht so empfehlenswert... ich habs heut versucht und bin fast gegen den baum am anfang von der schräge gesprungen, über die eine wurzel drüber und hab jetzt ne geprellte rippe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moritz R. (16. Mai 2011)

vali255 schrieb:


> kleiner tip!!!
> den sprung von tim am leimbachtrail in die schräge zu springen ist nicht so empfehlenswert... ich habs heut versucht und bin fast gegen den baum am anfang von der schräge gesprungen, über die eine wurzel drüber und hab jetzt ne geprellte rippe



Das nächste mal nen Schluck Zielwasser trinken


----------



## MTB-Timmel (16. Mai 2011)

vali255 schrieb:


> kleiner tip!!!
> den sprung von tim am leimbachtrail in die schräge zu springen ist nicht so empfehlenswert... ich habs heut versucht und bin fast gegen den baum am anfang von der schräge gesprungen, über die eine wurzel drüber und hab jetzt ne geprellte rippe




wenn du das ding mit 100mm federweg machst ist das deine sache ;-) ich komme jedenfalls sauber drüber


----------



## shortygonzalez (16. Mai 2011)

mtb-timmel schrieb:


> wenn du das ding mit 100mm federweg machst ist das deine sache ;-) ich komme jedenfalls sauber drüber



...lern jetzt reli!!!!


----------



## MTB-Timmel (18. Mai 2011)

so chinesentrail steilhang ist fertig ... 









hasendraht kommt noch drauf ...


----------



## jack-boregard (18. Mai 2011)

Yeah. Ich bring den Draht!!!!


----------



## shortygonzalez (18. Mai 2011)

Fett fett fett!!!


----------



## dmo (18. Mai 2011)

Ich find es gut, wenn jemand neue Sachen baut und durch Streckenoptionen erweitert, aber in diesem Fall schade, daß die alte Linie oben am Einstieg nicht mehr so leicht einfahrbar ist. Jetzt wo der Baum durch den Umbau weg ist, könnte man ja auch wieder etwas sicherer gerade runter fahren ?


----------



## vali255 (18. Mai 2011)

der isch voll geill !!


----------



## shortygonzalez (18. Mai 2011)

dmo schrieb:


> Ich find es gut, wenn jemand neue Sachen baut und durch Streckenoptionen erweitert, aber in diesem Fall schade, daß die alte Linie oben am Einstieg nicht mehr so leicht einfahrbar ist. Jetzt wo der Baum durch den Umbau weg ist, könnte man ja auch wieder etwas sicherer gerade runter fahren ?



Ja, wenn halt jedes WE 1000 Leute mit blockiertem Hinterrad runterrutschen, dann is der Hang in nem Jahr'n Meter kürzer. Und der Baum is net weg, damit man jetzt "gerade runterfahren" kann. Wer "gerade runterfahren" will is auf'm Leimbachtrail jederzeit willkommen. Der neue Weg is für jedermann fahrbar. Deshalb wurde hinter dem Sprung extra ne Leiter zum Abrollen gebaut sowie Treppen zum Hochgehen und grazil "gerade" runterfahren. Das ist die beste Lösung dem Wald zu liebe und uns zu liebe. 

Außerdem hab ich's dicke, dass hier immer nur gemeckert und nix gemacht wird. Wenn du da vorbei kommst und dir passt was net, schnapp dir halt ne Schaufel und machs besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Timmel (18. Mai 2011)

ja so seh ich das auch, hier wird so viel gemeckert und an allem was getan wird iwie rumgenörgelt, das man da ja noch was viel besser machen könnte oder das "totaler schwachsinn" ist ...kommt mit der schaufel vorbei wenn wir zimmern (auch wenns grade mal net super in den terminplan passt) und gebt beim bau eure meinung ab - jetzt isses zu spät das ding steht ... davon mal abgesehen ist es ne super abwechslung zum alten steilhang, den sicher nach 5mal fahren jeder drauf hat, und dann macht der irre bock


----------



## dmo (18. Mai 2011)

Der neue Streckenbau ist ja auch ok und eine neue, willkommene Herausforderung. Auch den gefährlichen Baum zu fällen fand ich ganz sinnvoll. Der war echt fies und es wäre nur eine frage der Zeit gewesen bis da mal einer voll dagegen geht. Hatte ich auch nicht drüber gemeckert. Den alten Einstieg hättet ihr trotzdem befahrbar lassen können, den Steilhang fand ich einfach schön zu fahren und völlig unnötig diesen (aufgrund von an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Argumenten) zu verbauen. (1000 Biker am WE usw.) Aber hier scheinen andere Meinungen bei einigen Leuten allergische Reaktionen zu verursachen


----------



## shortygonzalez (18. Mai 2011)

dmo schrieb:


> vÃ¶llig unnÃ¶tig diesen (aufgrund von an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Argumenten) zu verbauen. (1000 Biker am WE usw.) Aber hier scheinen andere Meinungen bei einigen Leuten allergische Reaktionen zu verursachen




Kleiner germanistischer Wikipediaexkurs:

Hyperbel (Sprache)
In der Literatur bezeichnet man mit einer Hyperbel (v. griech.: á½ÏÎµÏÎ²Î¿Î»Î® hÃ¼perbolee Âdie Ãbertreffung, ÃbertreibungÂ, v. altgriechisch bÃ¡llein ÂwerfenÂ, hyper-ballein ÂÃ¼ber das Ziel hinaus werfenÂ) einen Tropus. Bei einer Hyperbel wird Ã¼ber das GlaubwÃ¼rdige hinaus Ã¼bertrieben (Ãbertreibung).

Gut, sagen wir 300 Biker (Aussage des FÃ¶rsters, also keine Hyberbel )...Ã¤ndert nix!


----------



## goshawk (19. Mai 2011)

lieber dmo,

die argumente sind nicht an den haaren herbeigezogen sondern ziemlich stichhaltig. als um 2007 der trail eröffnet wurde, war die kante fast einen meter weiter vorne, im allegemeinen war es wesentlich steiler und es war nicht mal zu erahnen wo es wurzeln hat. nun inzwischen hat sich einiges geändert, der trail ist weithinbekannt und man muss immer wirder mit entsetzen feststellen wie ungeübte, dumme leute da runterbrettern. einmal war der notarzt ja schon da. zudem gibt es genügend menschen mit überaus gesundem menschenverstand die im grössten schlamm da runter "müssen". was denkst du warum der trail an der stelle über 2 meter breit ist, total nackt mit erde und wurzeln? manchmal muss man eben seine wünsche + interssen der natur und der sicherheit hintenanstellen.
letztendlich wurde doch nur 0,5 % von der gesamt strecke geändert....

viel besser ist es die jungs zu loben das was sinnvolles geht. den normalerweise werden "dummaktionen" gestartet: abkürzungen, unmögliche und gefährliche sprünge, begradigung der strecke für hirnlos-brettern.... aber genau das ist hier nicht der fall. die strecke bleibt abwechslungsreich und es wird stark auf sicherheit geachtet sowie auf die natur, das ist doch super.

außerdem ist inzwischen, so denke ich, weithin bekannt, das der/die gründer vom chinatrail immer noch ein auge auf die aktionen werfen, ihren senf dazu geben und notfalls einen "schei$$" gnadenlos abreißen....

rene


----------



## blind-fish (19. Mai 2011)

also ich habe meine meinung oben schon gesagt, auch, dass ich am steilhang noch unentschlossen bin. nachdem es jetzt fertig ist, wirklich ein dickes fettes lob an die erbauer, es sieht klasse aus!

ansonsten stimme ich dmo zu! man muss das schon mal genau lesen: dmo hat die neue strecke zu recht gelobt (er hat (!!), rene), findet es aber schade, die alte strecke zu sperren! und ganz genauso sehe ich es auch. vor allem kann man die sperrung nicht mit der sicherheit begründen während man gleichzeitig sagt, dass der hang immer flacher wird!? ja was denn nun!?

vg


----------



## LeeOswald (19. Mai 2011)

Ich finde die neue Stelle sieht super aus, und werde sie gegebenenfalls heute Nachmittag mal testen. Ich verstehe auch nicht, weshalb sich manch einer hier ständig beschweren muss, zumal dass ja alles in der Freizeit der Erbauer gemacht wird, und jeder andere dort auch nur zu Gast ist. 

Vielen dank für eure Mühen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jack-boregard (19. Mai 2011)

Jo Leute, alles halb so wild. Jeder der kommt zum bauen kann gerne Ideen mitbringen und mitentscheiden. Jetzt erstmal fahren, vielleicht sieht's in paar Wochen wieder ganz anders aus.

Ah übrigens geht jemand zum freeride Festival oder war da letztes Jahr?


----------



## blind-fish (19. Mai 2011)

??? schreiben wir hier eigentlich chinesisch!?!?  es hat noch KEINER über die neue strecke gemeckert, bisher fanden es ALLE toll!! es geht bei der "kritik" doch nur um die sperrung des alten abschnitts... genau lesen wäre mal angebracht hier...


----------



## jack-boregard (19. Mai 2011)

Hab ich was anderes gesagt? Passt scho. 

Chinesisch + China Trail würde auf jeden Fall passen, vielleicht sollten wir das mal probieren 

Wir brauchen übrigens noch nen schönes holzschild mit "chinatrail" drauf. Gebrannter schriftzug oder so.


----------



## blind-fish (19. Mai 2011)

ne, du nicht, jack


----------



## jack-boregard (19. Mai 2011)

Oder heißt das Ding chinesentrail?


----------



## 2und4zig (19. Mai 2011)

Ich dachte es wäre der Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad...


----------



## goshawk (19. Mai 2011)

blind-fish schrieb:


> findet es aber schade, die alte strecke zu sperren. vor allem kann man die sperrung nicht mit der sicherheit begründen während man gleichzeitig sagt, dass der hang immer flacher wird!? ja was denn nun!?
> 
> vg



nun, der hang ist nicht wirklich flach, zudem hat es einige böse wellen mit schräge wurzeln drin, das weist du genau. (harald, hattest du nicht bedenken angemeldet wegen meinem holzhaufen und sicherheit...?)

doch es tauchen immer mehr "vollprofis" auf die da runterfahren als gäbe es keinen morgen, wobei das zu keiner zeit nur annähernd sicher und kontrolliert war (mit eigenen augen gesehe). da brauchts nur noch zeit bis der doc für ein richtiges aua kommen muss.
warum wird auf autobahnen und landstraßen die geschwindigkeit begrenzt? je mehr leute da fahren umso größer ist der anteil derer die es nicht blicken oder rasen wie die idioten. also kommt ne begrenzung obwohl es vielleicht von deinem oder anderen ihrem fahrkönnen überhaupt nicht notwendig wäre...das selbe spiel haben wie am chinatrail auch. weiteres argument war die natur und wie der hang aussieht, ich denke die erholung tut ihm sehr gut.
logischerweise ist es auch ein schlagendes argument wegen trailduldung, wenn mehr auf sicherheit geachtet wird als darauf das man einfach nur spass hat... meine m.

rené


----------



## blind-fish (19. Mai 2011)

rene, du weißt ich bin für das thema sicherheit immer zu haben - habe dieses thema ja oben auch wegen dem ersten sprung angesprochen, den ich für wesentlich riskanter halte. ich mag auch gar nicht wegdiskutieren, dass es ne kniffelige stelle ist, trotzdem sehe ich es vor der brücke ein bisserl anders, gerade wenn jetzt eine alternative da ist (ist übrigens auch ganz schön steil und hat die kurve und am einstieg nen schrägen stamm; konnte das letzte mal bei nässe ohne bike nur auf allen vieren hochkrabbeln in dem lehm; aber keine mißverständnisse, ich finde die variante klasse ). vor der sperrung hätte man m.M.n. auch mal drüber diskutieren können, ob man über die wurzeln nen hasendraht macht oder vielleicht unten auch nen strohballen an die bäume stellt!? oder evt., denn das hauptproblem ist doch die vertiefung unten mit der kompression, das loch zuschütten!?

im prinzip haben wir zwei dinge, die aufeinanderprallen: der freiraum des einzelnen in form der freien wegwahl - und die sicherheit. meiner meinung nach kann bei einer vorhandenen zweiten, sicheren alternative die sicherheit zurückstehen... 

aber mal frage an die erbauer: habt ihr rechts dann ne andere abfahrt geplant!? das fände ich dann tatsächlich auch ne gute lösung, weil dort unten ja keine bäume sind...


----------



## jack-boregard (19. Mai 2011)

Bisher ist rechts nichts geplant.


----------



## trialbiker111 (19. Mai 2011)

Also, das sieht wirklich top aus!! Habt ihr sehr gut gemacht!!! Dickes LOB !!!


kurz noch mal Danke an die Leute mit dem Tipp für mein Rahmen,
hab aber bevor ich das mache bei votec angerufen wegen Garantie, dieser Schaden wird leider nicht unter Garantie repariert. Doch sie haben mir die Erlaubnis (Schriftliche Bestätigung wegen verfall der Garantie) gegeben, die Löcher ein größeres Gewinde zu schneiden. Es sei schon oft vorgekommen und bei dem neune Votec V.FR haben sie das auch geändert... Also größeres Gewinde, und andere Schrauben alles wieder Top !!!  danke trotzdem an alle leute mit eurem Tipp!!
Grüße

jetzt kann ich endlich auch die neue Abfahrt morgen testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vali255 (19. Mai 2011)

jack-boregard schrieb:


> Jo Leute, alles halb so wild. Jeder der kommt zum bauen kann gerne Ideen mitbringen und mitentscheiden. Jetzt erstmal fahren, vielleicht sieht's in paar Wochen wieder ganz anders aus.
> 
> Ah übrigens geht jemand zum freeride Festival oder war da letztes Jahr?



ich war noch nich da.. würd aber schon gern hingehn!


----------



## blind-fish (19. Mai 2011)

@jack/vali
ihr meint schon saalbach, oder!? ich kenne das festival nicht, liebe aber saalbach. ich will am 11.06. übrigens auf jeden fall hin (wenn das wetter passt) - und ganz spontan will ich dieses WE auch fahren (x-line ist aber noch nicht offen); wäre jemand zufällig dabei!? morgen abend hin, sonntag zurück...


----------



## mohoonja (20. Mai 2011)

Hey Jungs, eure Bauerei ja in allen Ehren. Aber glaubt ihr, dass dies nicht eher kontraproduktiv ist in der momentanen Situation? Findet ihr es gut, dass ihr Bäume, die euch im Weg stehen, einfach abholzt? Da lässt die nächste "Stresssituation" sicher nicht lange auf sich warten. Nehmt den Wald so hin, wie er ist, fahrt auf den Wegen, die euch die Natur gibt und lasst das Werkzeug und vor allem die (Motor)Sägen zuhause. Ihr wollt doch sicher auch nicht, dass sich jemand auf eurem Grundstück austobt?
Und ja, ich bin CC Biker und hab schon etwas Lebenserfahrung aufm Buckel. Ich möchte auch noch länger den Gehrenberg für meine Ausfahrten (hoch und runter) nutzen können.


----------



## jack-boregard (20. Mai 2011)

Wer holzt hier Bäume um? Es wurde lediglich ein totständer umgeworfen.


----------



## Moritz R. (20. Mai 2011)

jack-boregard schrieb:


> Jo Leute, alles halb so wild. Jeder der kommt zum bauen kann gerne Ideen mitbringen und mitentscheiden. Jetzt erstmal fahren, vielleicht sieht's in paar Wochen wieder ganz anders aus.
> 
> Ah übrigens geht jemand zum freeride Festival oder war da letztes Jahr?



Ich geh nach Willingen vom 10.-13. Juni zum Wheels of Speed wenn du das meinst....
Fahren die ganzen Worlcuprider auch mit 


ps: Wer ist am Samstag am Berg, würd auch kommen zum bauen und riden!


----------



## goshawk (20. Mai 2011)

lieber mohoonja, natürlich wirst du gemäß deiner kritik auch selbst entsprechend handeln und solche trails meiden, die extra angelegt wurden und nicht die natur gegeben hat (zb chinatrail). oder gehörst du zu den vielen hier die eigentlich ganz froh sind das es immer ein paar "idioten" gibt die die trails pflegen auf denen man dann fährt, selbst aber zu faul ist zb nach einem größeren unwetter an zuhalten um einen größeren ast beiseite zu räumen (lieber fährt man 2m neben an durchs unterholz...) oder sonst etwas zu tun.... solche typen sollten lieber ruhig sein und nicht einfach auftauchen und den papa mit dem zeigefinger spielen... das bringt eh nichts. wenn du etwas erreichen willst, dann nimm dir zeit und gibt dich mit den jungen leuten ab, verstehe sie und versuche in die richtige bahn zu lenken....

fallst du nicht dem oben beschrieben schlechten typ entsprichts, dann sorry. beachte es einfach nicht. 

(es tauchen in letzter zeit zu viele klugsch...er auf, aber keiner begibt sich runter und lobt mal aufrichtig und setzt sich mit diesen jungen menschen wirklich außeinander.... meist wählt man die steinzeitmethode: knüppel raus und einfach drau.....was es bringt sieht man ja im allgemeinen...)

mfg rene


----------



## Moritz R. (20. Mai 2011)

Also komm morgen mit nem Kumpel, bringen Schaufel und Camera mit zum Filmen, wär cool wenn man paar Train's den Buggen nunter filmen könnte also kommt alle


----------



## Lörr (20. Mai 2011)

wenn mir wer meine Pedale festschrauben kann bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-Timmel (20. Mai 2011)

bin dabei ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lörr (20. Mai 2011)

MTB-Timmel du kommst doch aus Salem - hast du nen Pedalschlüssel?


----------



## jack-boregard (20. Mai 2011)

Wann seid ihr morgen am Berg?


----------



## MTB-Timmel (20. Mai 2011)

Lörr schrieb:


> MTB-Timmel du kommst doch aus Salem - hast du nen Pedalschlüssel?



ne sorry hab ich auch net ... haben die net nen stink normalen imbus wo man sie festmachen kann an der kurbel

@marco ... ähm 2uhr ???


----------



## Lörr (20. Mai 2011)

das hatte ich bei den Echo hier auch erhofft, denn ein Inbusschlüsselsatz ist momentan das einzige Werkzeug das ich besitze 
Hat hier keiner nen Maulschlüssel? Der tut ja im Endeffekt das selbe ...


----------



## MTB-Timmel (20. Mai 2011)

klar hab ich nen maulschlüssel...sag welche größe und ich bring ihn morgen mit an berg


----------



## Lörr (20. Mai 2011)

vermutlich werd ich morgen zum Reinwald *schüttel* oder sowas fahrn und die ran machen lassen, denn ohne Pedale komm ich ja schlecht zum Gehrenberg, aber nach Weildorf geht schnell. 

Seid ihr sicher, dass es ne gute Idee ist morgen zu fahren? Ich mein, man kann den Berg auch mit Absicht abtragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Timmel (21. Mai 2011)

äh was meinst du ??? es war heute super trocken und hat es geregnet ???


----------



## Lörr (21. Mai 2011)

also hier hats geregnet, laut nem kumpel in raderach hats ordentlich geregnet... bzw hier regnets noch immer...


----------



## X-Fire (21. Mai 2011)

jungs ihr werdet doch nen normalen 15er maulschlüssel haben


----------



## goshawk (21. Mai 2011)

so jungs, war noch eine runde am berg. uuuund es war so schön....
gute arbeit jungs unten am steilstück - jawohl ein aufrichtiges lob.....-weil jetzt eigentlich für jederman(n) tauglich, sogar für die die runterschieben wollen. fahren tut es sich auch gut, - erster eindruck.

aber (jajaja, wo licht ist, ist auch schatten). das ding oben vor dem wallride, kommt bitte wieder weg. ich denke der weg der vorhanden ist reicht. es muss nicht an jeder stelle 10 möglichkeiten geben... - danke...
rené


----------



## blind-fish (22. Mai 2011)

schönen sonntag wünsche ich 

nachdem ich heute fahren war, möchte ich mal eben meinen eindruck loswerden:

china, die stelle vor der brück: sieht toll aus, fährt sich toll, läuft sich toll. klasse arbeit  das sperren der alten linie gefällt mir nach wie vor nicht.

leimbach: hochgelaufen, den sprung über den weg gesehen -> schon wieder ein dirtkicker! keine landung für diese höhe! völlig planlos! dann waren wir weiter oben gestanden, kamen nach und nach 6-8 biker vorbei -> frage an uns: habt ihr das unten gebaut!? wir: nein, warum!? antwort: völlig sinnlos, das ding!! ja, und das IST es auch! zudem habt ihr für das ding 2 komplette bäume zersägt, die da (leider) nunmal lagen... also ich sage nur: macht so weiter, und wir sind bald die größten feinde im wald ohne chance auf nur irgendwas offizielles! wie kann man nur so nen mist machen!?

der kicker nach dem wurzelsteilstück: wir sind gefahren, noch 3 oder 4 andere sind gefahren - einhellige meinung: saugeiler sprung, aber man wird zu weit nach links getragen (siehe auch die berechtigte kritik von vali weiter oben). also haben wir den absprung um 15 cm versetzt - einhellige meinung dann: ein dermaßen saugeiler sprung!! aber das war eigentlich schon klar, das der super zu fahren ist; hatte ich dir ja eh schon gesagt, tim... übrigens liegt das unter anderem daran, dass das bike auf diesem sprung die letzten meter vor dem absprung keine weitere steigung mehr hat - das macht das bike ruhig beim absprung und damit auch in der luft, und man kann sich auf den absprung und die landung konzentrieren... 

nach diesem sprung gibt es jetzt wieder einen kleinen (flowigen) sprung in der kleinen rinne - schräg gebaut, damit links niedriger zu springen und rechts höher (nicht extrem) und in den kleinen hang dort rein. dieser darf gerne ehrlich kritisiert werden - wer ihn ******** findet, sollte das auch so sagen (mit grund)... mit einer noch schnelleren anfahrt (wenn der holzstapel weg ist) dürfte der nochmal deutlich weiter werden...


----------



## goshawk (22. Mai 2011)

ich denke so ein schei$$ wie im unteren bereich vom leimbach kann man einfach gleich abbrechen. gerade die "alte hasen" könne genug beurteilen ob das ding taugt und sicher ist oder ob eben genau das gegenteil vorhanden ist....

aber man muss ja nicht immer alles vorkauen, lassen wir halt mal den momentanen dingen ihren lauf und schauen gespannt auf erste negative reaktionen mit anschließendem geheule...


----------



## shortygonzalez (22. Mai 2011)




----------



## MTB-Timmel (23. Mai 2011)

ich denke ich sollte mich mal zu diesem "roadgap" äußern, das ich miterbauer bin. 

1. dirtkicker .... Nein, langer flacher absprung, flug in die weite ... dirtkicker geht hingegen in die höhe.

2. landung ... wenn man es in die landung schafft, das sind so ca. 6m, dann kommt man mit so massig schwung an, dass die landung eig relativ soft ist. man prallt ja auch net senkrecht von oben auf (wie bei nem dirtkicker ;-) ) sondern "gleitet" mehr oder weniger übern boden

3. die bäume haben schon immer total aufgeregt, und es wurden schon öfters bäume durchgesägt die im weg lagen ... ist also auch net das erste mal 

4. macht mir der sprung irre spaß ... klar ist nicht für jederman geeignet, deshalb kann man aber auch so wie früher links durch die bäume vorbei 

5. ich bin der meinung, das ding ist stabil, kickt nicht zu sehr das man unkontrolliert durch die luft fliegt. eig ähnlich wie oben bei der steilabfahrt

Tim


----------



## Freerider88 (23. Mai 2011)

Meine erste Meinung war auch was das Ding da soll... Schließlich ist die Landung eher weit weg und zeichnet sich auch nicht durch besonderes Gefälle aus... Hab euch dann zwar springen sehen, aber selbst ihr habt es, zumindest als ich da war, nicht bis in die Landung geschafft. Natürlich ist ein bisschen was größeres auch mal attraktiv aber erstens ist es direkt am Fahrweg wo jeder Depp vorbeikommt, zweitens ist es nur für einen sehr eingeschränkten Kreis nutzbar (was an anderen Stellen nicht so wär, da auch näher eine passable Landung vorhanden wär).
Was ich außerdem sehr bedenklich fand war die Aussage von deinem Kolleg von wegen der Baum in der Anfahrt sollte noch weg - lebende Bäume sind absolutes Tabu!

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich find es gut, dass zur Zeit Motivation zum schaffen herrscht, aber ich finde auch, das ganze sollte in ordentlichen Bahnen verlaufen, wir sind schließlich kein Bikepark...

Im übrigen zur Allgemeinheit: Ich finde es nicht gut, dass hier von einigen Leuten jegliche Kritik sehr pissig aufgenommen wird. Kritik ist wichtig und richtig - alleine verliert man doch oft schnell den objektiven Blick. Und der Trail gehört bestimmt nicht Einzelnen und es haben auch nicht Einzelne die Rechte über etwas zu bestimmen... Jeder tut irgendetwas für den Trail - manche viel, andere wenig, aber es hat halt nicht jeder so viel Zeit.

Grüße


----------



## blind-fish (23. Mai 2011)

hmm... 
ok, tim, halten wir uns nicht an der definition über nen dirtkicker auf, es darf auch immer mal unterschiedliche meinungen geben. trotzdem bringt einen das ding auf 2m sprunghöhe ohne ordentliche landung, und das gehört in den bikepark. gaaaaanz links vorbei geht, ja, aber nimmt einem den schwung und flow von oben (genau wie bei dem ersten sprung am china). für ein paar wenige mag es dann toll sein - für die meisten ist es kacke! ist es das, was ihr im wald haben wollt!? sowas ist jedenfalls ein minuspunkt auf dem weg zu einem offiziellen trail. genauso wie das zusammensägen von guten bäumen. ja, genervt haben mich die dinger auch - aber trotzdem kann man das nicht einfach wegsägen. dass das schonmal gemacht wurde, ist absolut kein argument! so brauchen wir uns echt nicht wundern, dass die eigentümer uns im wald nicht haben wollen. 

wir sollten hier an einem strang ziehen, tim! aber ich zumindest finde, dass derzeit zu viel des "guten" passiert. es ist nach wie vor ein waldtrail und kein bikepark. und wie erklärst du denn nem rettungssanitäter den weg, wenn mal was passiert bei diesen riesensprüngen!? bei dem dritten kicker rechts!? 

vg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blind-fish (23. Mai 2011)

ups, du warst schneller, freerider... da hätte ich mir das fingerwundtippen sparen können  deinem beitrag stimme ich voll zu.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (23. Mai 2011)

dem sanitäter versuche ich das so zu erklären wie an jeder anderen stelle auch, man muss net bei nem sprung stürzen, der eine ist auch gegen baum gecrasht... wobei die stelle noch relativ gut zu erklären wäre    ;-) 

desweiteren wurde uns ja ausgiebig vom förster erklärt, warum es niemals einen offiziellen trail geben wird und, klar machen wir uns mit dem sprung nicht gerade freunde ... aber soll ich ihn jetzt wegreißen ?!?!? finde das wäre schade um den schönen sprung 

und das es für mich gut ist und für die meisten kakke will ich auch nicht, vllt war es ein wenig voreilig, die stelle hat uns halt iwie angemacht  

und zu diesem baum, ich finde auch das er stört - werde ihn aber niemals wegsägen 

also wie sollen wir vorgehen...bis jetzt springen ihn ja ziemlich viele in die erste landung direkt 1m nach dem kicker


----------



## blind-fish (23. Mai 2011)

klar crasht man nicht bei jedem sprung, tim. aber je größer und schneller und enger, desto größer das risiko. und im ernstfall entscheidet dann vielleicht über dein leben, ob dich der sani findet oder nicht. im bikepark ist das einfach - da ist alles eingespielt, da gibt es orientierungspunkte, mitarbeiter; im wald nicht - also sollte man die gefährlichen sachen da auch weglassen... 

vielleicht können wir mal was grundsätzliches zusammentragen!? in etwa so:

- sprünge müssen zur landung passen! flaches u schnelles gelände = floater mit flachem absprung
 - in der landezone platz zum stürzen, keine bäume sehr nahe an der flugbahn
- große sprünge nicht direkt in der hauptlinie des trails, andere wollen ja auch flowig den berg runter
- keine bäume umsägen oder zersägen; genommen wird herumliegendes zeug
- müll mitnehmen, keine wilden löcher buddeln
- bei einem sprung immer mindestens die letzten 50 cm vom absprung gerade shapen, dann fliegt man kontrollierter

einfach mal eine ideensammlung... 

ein gutes beispiel für einen top sprung, der echt spaß macht, einem nicht vorder-oder hinterrad hochkickt, zum gelände passt, eine vernünftige landung hat, den man auch mal vergeigen kann, den flow beibehält, auf einer guten linie umfahrbar ist, ist der von dir nach dem wurzelsteilstück!


----------



## 2und4zig (23. Mai 2011)

Deine Richtlinien finde ich sehr gut, wenn alle Sprünge so gebaut wären, wären die Trails alle viel flowiger und angenehmer zu fahren


----------



## mohoonja (23. Mai 2011)

So Jungs, klasse, jetzt wirds doch langsam was. Ihr denkt ja richtig vernünftig. So muss es sein. Ich hab prinzipiell nix gegen die Downhill Fraktion, aber denkt auch an die CC Jungs. Wenn euch am Gehrenberg ein gebauter Trail erlaubt wird, werden die anderen Abfahrtsmöglichkeiten teuflisch gut überwacht und nicht mehr geduldet oder sogar verboten. Das Argument heisst dann seitens der Forstverwaltung, jetzt haben die einen Trail, das muss genügen. Die anderen CC Biker, die "nur" Trails und Waldwegle fahren, schauen dann bei einem Verbot in die Röhre. Das wollen wir doch nicht, oder ;--))).
Und nochmals, nein ich bin kein Waldbesitzer, kein Jäger, kein Förster, kein "Drahtspanner" oder Fallensteller. Ich bin nur ein harmloser CC Biker der sich am Feierabend am Gehrenberg austoben möchte.


----------



## jack-boregard (23. Mai 2011)

Also ich finde diese romanlange Diskussion hier eigentlich ziemlich daneben, kommt lieber mal am Samstagnachmittag/-abend zum biken und nen Abschlussbier vorbei. Dort wird auch immer zusammen besprochen was wir wo bauen, reparieren, warten und pflegen. Aber nun gut, jetzt reihe ich mich mal hier in die Seitenschreiber mit ein. 

Teile hier die Meinung von ziemlich allen. Das ist das kontroverse an der Sache. Die konstruktive Kritik die hier kommt sollte auf jeden Fall als positiven Impuls angenommen werden und nicht aggresiv gegengesteuert werden. Finde wir sind nen cooler Haufen, jeder kann mit jedem, also warum auch nicht so hier rein posten?

Bei den Bauaktionen ist das im Normalfall schon so, dass wir mit vielen Leuten die wir im Wald treffen darüber reden was wir machen und was wir vorhaben. Würde für jedes Sprüngle im Wald nen Volkentscheid stattfinden gäbe es dort nichts. Nichts desto trotz, den Roadgap finde ich auch nicht Klasse und sorry, Tim, aber ich würd den gern mit dir zusammen am Wochenende etwas umgestallten. Bin totaler Fan von dem ersten großen den du gebaut hast aber der untere ist zu krass für den Wald. Vielleicht nicht mal vom fahrerischen her, sondern nur vom Eindruck den der erweckt. Der steht an einem Durchgangsweg und jeder der den sieht und nicht vom "Fach" ist haut es von den Socken 

Eins ist klar, und das ist wirklich jedem klar, lebende Bäume werden nicht gefällt. Haben wir nicht, werden wir nicht. Auch intaktes Holz das noch nicht am vermordern ist verwenden wir normalerweise nicht. Alles andere gibt normalerweise auch kein Stress wenn es verbaut wird. 

Außerdem würde ich gern die nächste Bauenergie nutzen um das Bestehende zu richten, die Trails können echt mal wieder Pflege brauchen. Ich weiss das macht nicht so viel Laune als Neues zu bauen ist aber wichtig. Kann nicht sein, dass jeden zweiten Tag nen neuer Jump im Wald auftaucht. Das geht allen Beteiligten zu schnell (Förster, Jäger, Wanderer ....)

Und nun zu guter letzt, dann bin ich wirklich erstmal durch  Also mal ehrlich mohoonja, wenn ich dein letzten Post lese dann regts mich echt mega mäßig auf. Es wird überall an jeder Bauaktion überlegt wie man es für alle gestalten kann, so dass auch möglich noch Wanderer, CC-ler etc. auch Spass dran haben. Was glaubst wie ne gescheide Downhillstrecke wohl aussehen würde? (ich sag nur Steilhang jetzt auch mit Treppen und Rampe zum abrollen) Und von deiner Erzählung was du gerne für Abfahrtsmöglichkeiten nutzt, da wirds mir echt anders. Sagmal glaubst du wirklich die Leute regen sich hauptsächlich wegen einem Chinestrail auf. Nein, nicht nur, sondern hauptsächlich darum, dass jeder der meint er kann aufm Fahrrad den Berg runter kommen jeden Weg benutzt den er irgendwo finden kann. Egal ob Wanderweg, Forstweg, Trail oder wilde Prärie. Genau so ne Aktion regt vorallem die Wanderer auf, weil man nirgens mehr sicher sein kann. Also Weg von den Wanderwegen. Vielleicht hab ich dein Post ja auch ganz falsch verstanden aber du armer CC-ler solltest lieber mal gucken, dass du (in Vertretung für die CC-Faktion) mal nicht überall durch den Wald ins Tal düst wo ein Weg zu erkennen ist. 

Grüßle und bis zum Wochende,
Marco


----------



## vali255 (23. Mai 2011)

1. der sprung springt sich (auch mit einem hardtail) richtig gut!!
2. die meisten cc-ler würden den, auch wenn er viel kleiner wär nich sprinen
3. die bäume lagen da schon sicher ein jahr, wird also niemanden stören dass die weg sind
4. ich finde es gut wenns auch sprünge gibt bei denen man nicht nur einfach dumm runterhüpft (flacher absprung), die muss ja nicht jeder springen!!!!


----------



## vali255 (23. Mai 2011)

die stelle ist aber wirklich ein bisschen ungünstig


----------



## shortygonzalez (23. Mai 2011)

jack-boregard schrieb:


> Und nun zu guter letzt, dann bin ich wirklich erstmal durch  Also mal ehrlich mohoonja, wenn ich dein letzten Post lese dann regts mich echt mega mäßig auf. Es wird überall an jeder Bauaktion überlegt wie man es für alle gestalten kann, so dass auch möglich noch Wanderer, CC-ler etc. auch Spass dran haben. Was glaubst wie ne gescheide Downhillstrecke wohl aussehen würde? (ich sag nur Steilhang jetzt auch mit Treppen und Rampe zum abrollen) Und von deiner Erzählung was du gerne für Abfahrtsmöglichkeiten nutzt, da wirds mir echt anders. Sagmal glaubst du wirklich die Leute regen sich hauptsächlich wegen einem Chinestrail auf. Nein, nicht nur, sondern hauptsächlich darum, dass jeder der meint er kann aufm Fahrrad den Berg runter kommen jeden Weg benutzt den er irgendwo finden kann. Egal ob Wanderweg, Forstweg, Trail oder wilde Prärie. Genau so ne Aktion regt vorallem die Wanderer auf, weil man nirgens mehr sicher sein kann. Also Weg von den Wanderwegen. Vielleicht hab ich dein Post ja auch ganz falsch verstanden aber du armer CC-ler solltest lieber mal gucken, dass du (in Vertretung für die CC-Faktion) mal nicht überall durch den Wald ins Tal düst wo ein Weg zu erkennen ist.



...hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Timmel (23. Mai 2011)

http://youtu.be/cmcXBkowEN4?hd=1



blind-fish schrieb:


> ein gutes beispiel für einen top sprung, der echt spaß macht, einem nicht vorder-oder hinterrad hochkickt, zum gelände passt, eine vernünftige landung hat, den man auch mal vergeigen kann, den flow beibehält, auf einer guten linie umfahrbar ist, ist der von dir nach dem wurzelsteilstück!



hmm erfühlt fast alle punkte ... oder sieht das jetzt aus als ob es mich volle pulle einstauchen würde ???


----------



## Freeman_1982 (23. Mai 2011)

alter hier geht was ab. Whistler war überigens 1m Schnee, Fahren somit nicht möglich.


----------



## jack-boregard (23. Mai 2011)

Samstag aufn Berg, Sonntag Albstadt (oder jeder andere Bikepark der aufm Weg nach Köln liegt )

Jemand dabei?


----------



## mohoonja (24. Mai 2011)

Du hast mich tatsächlich nicht verstanden. Dies ist ein Wald und noch dazu einer, der anderen gehört. Also versucht bitte nicht, nen Bikepark draus zu machen, sondern lasst den Wald so wie er ist. Es versucht ja auch nicht jeder Wanderer sich ne Treppe hinzubauen, nur weil er dann den Weg besser runterkommt.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (24. Mai 2011)

jack-boregard schrieb:


> Samstag aufn Berg, Sonntag Albstadt (oder jeder andere Bikepark der aufm Weg nach Köln liegt )
> 
> Jemand dabei?



ich aber das weißt du ja ...

@ Daniel ... hmm sehr schade


----------



## vali255 (24. Mai 2011)

mohoonja schrieb:


> Du hast mich tatsächlich nicht verstanden. Dies ist ein Wald und noch dazu einer, der anderen gehört. Also versucht bitte nicht, nen Bikepark draus zu machen, sondern lasst den Wald so wie er ist. Es versucht ja auch nicht jeder Wanderer sich ne Treppe hinzubauen, nur weil er dann den Weg besser runterkommt.


dann kannst du ja einfach nur die forstwege runterfahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dmo (25. Mai 2011)

mohoonja schrieb:


> Dies ist ein Wald und noch dazu einer, der anderen gehört.


 Du meinst geltendes deutsches Recht ? - Ja klar, aber gehört er moralisch nicht eher allen Menschen bzw. allen Erdbewohnern ?





mohoonja schrieb:


> Also versucht bitte nicht, nen Bikepark draus zu machen,


Klar dass du als CC-ler kein Interesse an Obstacles hast, aber was ändert es denn für dich, wenn hier und da ein Freeride-Element steht ?  Ich fände eine bzw. zwei bikeparkähnliche Strecken absolut sinnvoll und es liesse sich auch alles problemlos in die Natur integrieren. Einzelne Bäume dafür zu fällen ist doch auch überhaupt kein Thema. In einem großen Wald doch eher ein Witz, wenn man sieht wie in der Forstwirtschaft abgeholzt wird. Dafür pflanzt man halt zwei Meter weiter neben dem Element einen neuen Baum. (egal ob Double, Table, Kicker, Drop, Anlieger, Wallride, Northshore) Wenn sich die Gesellschaft mehr auf die sinnvollen Dinge (wie die Förderung von Individualsport) konzentrieren würde, wäre die Welt nicht schlechter sondern besser ! Alles was man sich vorstellen kann ist möglich. Leider glauben selbst die Entscheidungsträger in den Städten nicht an ihre eigenen Möglichkeiten oder drucken sich um Verantwortung und finanzielle Bereitstellungen. Bei finanziellen Dingen, die nicht in Richtung der etablierten (Vereins-)Lobby gehen, wird der gesellschaftliche Bedarf gerne mal ignoriert. Solange städtisch organisierte Sauffeste wichtiger sind als öffentlicher Sport ... na ja, aber Änderungen beginnen immer langsam und dauern.





mohoonja schrieb:


> sondern lasst den Wald so wie er ist.


 Wenn man die zwei eh existierenden Haupttrails ausbaut, dann fördert man den Sport, die Perspektive der Menschen, deren Gesundheit. Man fördert sogar die Industrie und damit unsere eigenen Arbeitsplätze. Es schadet dem Wald und der Natur nur in einem kleinen Bereich. Gesunde Bürger mit persönlicher Perspektive = langfristige Steuerzahler. Für viele ist (von den Grundbedürfnissen mal abgesehen) der Sport neben der Familie das wichtigste in ihrem Leben. Es ist etwas das man fördern sollte.


----------



## shortygonzalez (25. Mai 2011)




----------



## franz_fn (25. Mai 2011)

Zum Beitrag von dmo:

Ich bin natürlich mit ü60 ein uraltes Fossil. Fahre aber sehr gerne den Chinesentrail, Sprünge umfahre ich auf dem Chickentrail. Nachdem es mich auf dem letzten Steilstück vor der Brücke letztlich einmal aufs Maul gehauen hat, getraue ich mir selbst die neue Variante zur Zeit nicht.

Bisher fand ich den Chinesentrail super. Ich freue mich, dass es junge Leute gibt, die aktiv sind und eine schöne Strecke geschaffen haben. Gleichzeitig denke ich, dass die Warnungen vor Übertreibung in Richtung Bikepark ihre Berechtigung haben. Leimbachtrail und Chinesentrailsind nun einmal ohne rechtliche Grundllage und nur geduldet. Es darf auch nicht sein, dass jeder nach eine eigenen Trail am Gehrenberg  eröffnet.

Was dmo angeht, so :kotz:

Hier haben wir das, was ich einen Prototypen eines alternden Anarchisten bezeichnen würde. Grundsätze: Es gelten nur Regeln, die ich mir selbst gebe. Ich will meinen Spass, koste es was wolle. Verantwortung für Gemeinschaft ist mir egal. Ich biege mir Argumente so zurecht, dass sie für mich passen. Kompromisse gehe ich keine ein.

Mensch dmo, gehe doch mit Deiner Sicht von Mountainbiken und Deinem tollen Bike in Bikeparks.

Es wäre schade, wenn der begonnene Dialog mit anderen Waldnutzern nicht fortgeführt werden könnte und ein totales, überwachtes Fahrverbot kommen würde. Gebt Euch doch mit dem was Ihr habt zufrieden, was nicht heißt, dass keine Verbesserungen gemacht werden können. 

franz_fn


----------



## dmo (25. Mai 2011)

franz_fn schrieb:


> Hier haben wir das, was ich einen Prototypen eines alternden Anarchisten bezeichnen würde.


ha ha, der war gut





franz_fn schrieb:


> Grundsätze: Es gelten nur Regeln, die ich mir selbst gebe. Ich will meinen Spass, koste es was wolle. Verantwortung für Gemeinschaft ist mir egal. Ich biege mir Argumente so zurecht, dass sie für mich passen. Kompromisse gehe ich keine ein.


ein Mann voller Urteile (und Vorurteile)





franz_fn schrieb:


> Mensch dmo, gehe doch mit Deiner Sicht von Mountainbiken und Deinem tollen Bike in Bikeparks.


das ist eigentlich genau das, was ich seit Wochen mache (Albstadt). Du vergisst, dass es auch jüngere Leute gibt die am Gehrenberg FR, DH fahren, die keine eigenen Fahrmöglichkeiten haben.





franz_fn schrieb:


> und Deinem tollen Bike


ha ha, woher weisst du daß mein Bike toll ist ? Oh, tut mir Leid wenn deins nicht so toll ist ;-)


franz_fn schrieb:


> Gebt Euch doch mit dem was Ihr habt zufrieden, was nicht heißt, dass keine Verbesserungen gemacht werden können.


 Hä, was denn nu, verbessern oder zufrieden geben ?


----------



## blind-fish (25. Mai 2011)

@dmo
ich habe mir jetzt extra einen tag zeit gelassen zum antworten, um dir eine diplomatische antwort geben zu können: und ich kann franz_fn nur absolut zustimmen!! so leute wie du sind es, wegen denen wir dort nicht gemocht werden! 

bleib bitte in albstadt, das finde ich gut  - denn leute mit so einer einstellung wie deiner braucht am gehrenberg wirklich niemand...


----------



## jack-boregard (25. Mai 2011)

@dmo, wir müssen uns unter vier Augen mal grundlegend über deine Einstellung unterhalten.

Es wird klar das du nicht im Ansatz verstanden hast, wie das System im Wald funktioniert.  Aber ich erkläre es dir gern.
Jegliches weiters Kommentar verkneife ich mir jetzt. 

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## shortygonzalez (25. Mai 2011)

blind-fish schrieb:


> @dmo denn leute mit so einer einstellung wie deiner braucht am gehrenberg wirklich niemand...



...denn leute mit so einer einstellung wie deiner braucht am gehrenberg wirklich keiner....so, jetzt reimt es sich


----------



## tschoka (25. Mai 2011)

Servus dmo ! 
Du solltest dir mal gedanken über deine einstellung machen !!!!

Du hast ne schöne Frisur , und kämmst dir dann nen schönen Scheitel. - was sagen deine Bekannten ? -- naja, aber I.O.  !!!!!
 oder....
Du hast ne schöne Frisur, und reißt dir dann mit nem Haken ne perverse Spur übern Kopf. -- Was sagen deine Bekannten ?   ---- ******* !!!! , da muss was unternommen werden, das das nicht mehr passiert !!!!


so gehts vielen mit dem Wald !!

Darum, nicht zerstören was schön ist !!!!, Spaß und Freude kann man auch so haben. - wenns nicht reicht ist BIKEPARK angesagt . 

MFG!


----------



## dmo (25. Mai 2011)

blind-fish schrieb:


> @dmo
> ich habe mir jetzt extra einen tag zeit gelassen zum antworten, um dir eine diplomatische antwort geben zu können: und ich kann franz_fn nur absolut zustimmen!! so leute wie du sind es, wegen denen wir dort nicht gemocht werden!
> 
> bleib bitte in albstadt, das finde ich gut  - denn leute mit so einer einstellung wie deiner braucht am gehrenberg wirklich niemand...


Aha, und was habe ich am Gehrenberg böses gemacht ? Falls ihr dort nicht gemocht werdet, hat es mit mir doch am wenigsten zu tun. Selber hab ich dort noch nichts gebaut, ich fahr normalerweise ja auch eher in Kickach und wenn ich was baue, dann mach ich es dort. Wir bemühen uns genauso wie ihr mit allen klar zu kommen und dort nur die bereits vorhandenen Trails zu nutzen. Wenn hier einer was baut, dann freuen sich alle - bei manchen von euch scheint es mir irgendwie schizophren zu sein. Die Trails nutzen aber die eigene Nutzung gleichzeitig anprangern.

Glaubt ihr wirklich, dass sich ein 60 jähriger (der nicht mal Chickenway richtig schreibt) vorstellen kann wie Biker die am liebsten Freeride oder Downhill fahren ticken ? Solchen Leuten muss man erst mal den Sport erklären damit sie begreifen daß auch diese Biker den Wald nicht "zerstören" möchten. 

@tschoka & shortygonzalez
ups, gleich so


----------



## MTB-Timmel (25. Mai 2011)

dmo schrieb:


> .ha ha, woher weisst du daß mein Bike toll ist ? Oh, tut mir Leid wenn deins nicht so toll ist ;-)



tja, dein weißes "shotgun" demo ist eben der hit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (25. Mai 2011)

hossa, welche musik wird denn hier gespielt?

mittlerweile ist dieser thread mir immer mehr ein rätsel. Immer seid ihr am jammern nach ner genemigung für eure trails, sucht dialoge mit den behörden etc. Und dann kommen sinnvolle, konstruktive ideen und ihr führt euch auf wie kleine mädchen denen man das hello kitty shirt eingesaut hat.

Wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste, könnte man meinen ihr seid diese pubertierenen dirtkids über die hier vor wochen diskutiert wurde.

Den beitrag von dmo hab ich mir genau durchgelesen. Ist auf jedenfall mal anders und mehr was von euch bisher kam.

Warum habt ihr trails, wenn alles abrollbar und mit nen hardtail fahrbar sein soll??? Vorallem, warum fahrt ihr dann nicht xc, oder geht auf trails die euren wünschen entsprechen??? Rutsche, alles abrollbar, keine gaps oder ähnlich.

Im wissen das meine anwort bechimpft und als nicht ganz klar im kopf gleich hier zerissen wird, freue ich mich drauf.


----------



## mohoonja (26. Mai 2011)

tschoka schrieb:


> so gehts vielen mit dem Wald !!
> 
> Darum, nicht zerstören was schön ist !!!!, Spaß und Freude kann man auch so haben. - wenns nicht reicht ist BIKEPARK angesagt .
> 
> MFG!



Endlich, Tschoka hats verstanden, was ich sagen wollte.

Zu dmo sag ich nichts, das lässt meine gute Kinderstube nicht zu


----------



## dmo (26. Mai 2011)

Ich finde ja auch daß man nicht unnötig Bäume fällen sollten. (habe ich übrigens auch noch nie gemacht) Es wird hier gerade versucht mich in diese "Schublade" zu stecken. 

Keiner will unsichere, schlechte, gefährliche und vermoderte Obstacles. Beim Bau sollte daher Sicherheit und Instandhaltung vor allem anderen stehen. 

Ausserdem sollten vermoderte oder defekte Sachen von den Erbauern wieder entsorgt werden !


----------



## FFM (26. Mai 2011)

Da ich den werten dmo bereits etwas länger kenne, sollte euch mal gesagt sein, dass in Sachen Nischensport niemand, absolut NIEMAND, bereits so viel für Jugendkultur und Nischensport getan hat wie er. Nur mal so nebenbei erwähnt...

Und ob am Gehrenberg mehr oder weniger steht, ändert nichts an der Situation. Gegen einen Baum donnern kann man auch ohne Sprung oder gar Trail...


----------



## Aloha 699 (26. Mai 2011)

Lasst doch den armen dmo in Ruhe. Er hat doch ausgesprochen, wass viele denken, aber aufgrund der etablierten Konventionen sich nicht trauen zu sagen. 
Merkt eigentlich keiner, dass wir in immer größerem Maße reglementiert werden? Diese kleinkarierten Einstellungen von alternden Bestandsschützern bringen uns nicht weiter. 

Ich bin als Tourist Eure Trails gefahren. Einen geringeren Eingriff in die Natur (wenn man von Eingriff überhaupt sprechen kann) ist kaum möglich. Die Wege waren schon vorhanden, und sind toll ausgebaut und gepflegt.

Wo bleibt denn diese Waldschutz-Fraktion, wenn massive Baumfällmaschinen Wege in den Walt fräsen, die danach mit Splitt befestigt, und den Wanderern zugänglich gemacht werden? Das ist bei uns (Karlsruhe) an der Tagesordnung. Diese Schäden bekommen Downhiller und Freerider in 1000 Jahren nicht hin.
Ich bin mir 46 auch schon die etwas ältere Altersschicht. Aber mir geht das Herz auf, wenn ich bei uns auf einem (illegal, geduldet?) Trail 14-16-jährige Jungs/Mädels ihre Freizeit verbringen sehe. Was können sich Eltern den besseres wünschen? Die zeigen mehr Verantwortungsbewusstsein für den Wald, als so mancher andere Waldnutzer. 

Kein Baum wird gefällt, kein Unterholz zerstört, kein Dreck im Wald abgeladen, und auch kein Wanderer gefährdet. Ich habe das auch schon mit anderen Sportarten erlebt. Bei uns werden reihenweise Surf- und Kitespots verboten oder zumindest stark eingeschränkt. Am Bodensee ist das sicher nicht anders. Das ganze nur, damit mehr zahlende Gäste an die Seen kommen. 

Die Seen, der Wald, die Flüsse gehören nicht einzelnen, sondern allen. Da hat dmo gar nicht so unrecht. Aber wenn die Gemeinden nur noch Geld damit verdienen wollen, dann haben wir bald keinen Platz mehr darin und darauf.

Grß aus Karlsruhe


----------



## mohoonja (26. Mai 2011)

Aloha 699 schrieb:


> Lasst doch den armen dmo in Ruhe. Er hat doch ausgesprochen, wass viele denken, aber aufgrund der etablierten Konventionen sich nicht trauen zu sagen.
> Merkt eigentlich keiner, dass wir in immer größerem Maße reglementiert werden? Diese kleinkarierten Einstellungen von alternden Bestandsschützern bringen uns nicht weiter.
> 
> Ich bin als Tourist Eure Trails gefahren. Einen geringeren Eingriff in die Natur (wenn man von Eingriff überhaupt sprechen kann) ist kaum möglich. Die Wege waren schon vorhanden, und sind toll ausgebaut und gepflegt.
> ...



Naja, kein Eingriff ist ja wohl stark untertrieben...
Falsch, der Wald, zumindest nicht dieser, gehört eben nicht allen.
Und was den Wegebau angeht, so ist dies in Karlsruhe eben etwas anders als hier. 
Und was meinst Du mit "alternde Bestandsschützer"?

Viel Spass am See beim nächsten Urlaub.


----------



## Robsen (26. Mai 2011)

@Mohoonja: sorry, aber liest du dir die sachen auch durch oder gibst du nur kommentare ab?

Du schreibst "kein eingriff....", Aloha schrieb aber "geringeren Eingriff...". => lesen, verstehen, überlegen, und dann erst was schreiben. ausser deine Kinderstube hat was damit zu tun, dann ist das natürlich eine sehr gute aussrede.

Die sache mit dem Bodensee hat er als warnendes Beispiel gebracht. Kite und Surfspots gibt es mittlerweile weniger als noch vor zehn Jahren. Das selbe gilt für die duldung von Skatboardern in Fussgängerzonen. Ich glaube er will sagen das es viele wege gibt einen Individualsport wie MTB (DH, FR, AM, XC) gesellschaftsfähig zu machen. Änderungen brauchen seine Zeit. Da aber seit zig Jahren die Trails am Gehrenberg nur geduldet werden, statt offiziell sind, wäre ein umdenken mal an der zeit.


----------



## Jochen_DC (26. Mai 2011)

Ich schreibe hier recht selten aber wenn man das so liest is doch eingies hier im argen...

Der Gehrenberg war mal vor vielen Jahren nah dran eine genehmigte Strecke zu bekommen, zwar nicht den Leimbachtrail aber zumindest was adäquates...zerstört wurde dieses Engagement was der damalige MTB Gehrenberg e.V. einleitete durch Wildbauer und Ignoranten...vor paar Wochen hat ich noch das Gefühl dass die Sache wieder in dei richtige Richtung geht aber weit gefehlt. Hier beschimpft sich jung bis alt obwohl ALLE denselben sport machen. Das is doch mal richtig krank.
DMO kenne ich nur als vernünftigen überlegten Zeitgenossen. Die Anfeindungen an seine Person sind also so derartig weit hergeholt, da fehlen mir fast die Worte.

Schaut doch mal über euren Tellerrand hinaus...wie machen es z.B. die Biker aus Weingarten ? Die stehen, obwohl viel später eingestiegen mit etwas Entwicklungsrückstand zwischenzeitlich soviel besser da. Und die kochen eigentlich auch nur mit Wasser...allerdings scheint es da nicht verschiedenste Gruppen zu geben die als Zweithobby dieses Geflame haben was hier abgeht.

Denkt mal drüber nach Jungs...das was Ihr hier von euch gebt ist einfach nur entäuschend.


----------



## goshawk (26. Mai 2011)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> Ich schreibe hier recht selten aber wenn man das so liest is doch eingies hier im argen...
> 
> Der Gehrenberg war mal vor vielen Jahren nah dran eine genehmigte Strecke zu bekommen, zwar nicht den Leimbachtrail aber zumindest was adäquates...zerstört wurde dieses Engagement was der damalige MTB Gehrenberg e.V. einleitete durch Wildbauer und Ignoranten...vor paar Wochen hat ich noch das Gefühl dass die Sache wieder in dei richtige Richtung geht aber weit gefehlt. Hier beschimpft sich jung bis alt obwohl ALLE denselben sport machen. Das is doch mal richtig krank.
> DMO kenne ich nur als vernünftigen überlegten Zeitgenossen. Die Anfeindungen an seine Person sind also so derartig weit hergeholt, da fehlen mir fast die Worte.
> ...



word,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blind-fish (26. Mai 2011)

also ich möchte dmo gerne nochmal zitieren, damit klar wird, mit was hier (bei mir zumindest) ein problem besteht:

"Ich fände eine bzw. zwei bikeparkähnliche Strecken absolut sinnvoll und es liesse sich auch alles problemlos in die Natur integrieren. Einzelne Bäume dafür zu fällen ist doch auch überhaupt kein Thema. In einem großen Wald doch eher ein Witz"

und später dann:

"Ich finde ja auch daß man nicht unnötig Bäume fällen sollten. (habe ich übrigens auch noch nie gemacht) Es wird hier gerade versucht mich in diese "Schublade" zu stecken."

also, dmo, ich kenne dich nicht. vielleicht sollten wir deshalb nochmal versuchen, etwaige missverständnisse zu klären. wenn du in eine schublade nicht reinwillst, dann solltest du dich klarer ausdrücken (in die natur integrieren oder fällen!? was denn nun!?) - oder wie war der erste absatz zu verstehen!? 

meine meinung dazu ist:

man muss auf jeden fall mehr für diesen sport und für sport allgemein machen, da gebe ich dir recht. es wäre auch wünschenswert, dass eine tolle offizielle strecke entsteht. und es ist super, wenn die pflege und gestaltung von den bikern übernommen wird. aber ich bin gegen bikeparkähnliche strecken,  unter anderem wegen der sicherheit - und vor allem dann, wenn wild und oft ohne fachkenntnis gebaut wird (ein beispiel haben wir vor ein paar wochen erlebt: da wird ein sprung am china gebaut, gesprungen und gleich gegen den viel zu nahen baum; glücklicherweise so weit ich weiß ohne größere folgen für den biker, bike hat aber was abbekommen). zudem fehlt einfach eine ordentliche notfallplanung, so dass wirklich große dinger dort nichts zu suchen haben - bei kleineren bis mittleren flowigen sachen sehe ich kein problem...

ich verstehe unter freeriden den spaß am fahren in der natur mit einem ordentlichen anspruch, wobei man die natürlichen begebenheiten meistert. deshalb muss der trail im großen und ganzen naturbelassen bleiben. natürlich kann man die eine oder andere sache verstärken und bisserl ausbauen - aber der charakter der waldtrails sollte bleiben. und auf gar keinen fall fällt man dafür bäume (neupflanzen ist übrigens keine option; bis der junge baum den alten in der qualität ersetzen kann, vergehen locker 20-30 jahre). ich meine "hallo!?", wir sind mountainbiker, und es sollte ja wohl kein problem sein, einen sprung so anzulegen, dass man dafür nix fällen muss! dann macht man den sprung oder die strecke eben ein stück vorher, nachher oder 2m nebenan oder was weiß ich...

also, vielleicht bringt das ein stückweit sachlichkeit zurück. und es wäre wirklich schön, endlich einmal ein konstruktives gespräch zu haben - zu meinen vorschlägen mit einigen verhaltensregeln beim bauen z.b. hat fast niemand sachlich etwas gesagt. stattdessen wird angepisst und mit pöbeln reagiert - irgendwie haben manche nicht kapiert, wer tatsächlich auf ihrer seite steht.

ein beispiel von dmo: 
"Glaubt ihr wirklich, dass sich ein 60 jähriger (der nicht mal Chickenway richtig schreibt) vorstellen kann wie Biker die am liebsten Freeride oder Downhill fahren ticken ? Solchen Leuten muss man erst mal den Sport erklären damit sie begreifen daß auch diese Biker den Wald nicht "zerstören" möchten."
-> sowas, dmo, hat keinen anstand, ist TOTAL daneben und schließt dich als ernsthaften gesprächspartner schlichtweg aus!! da wäre ganz dringend eine entschuldigung angebracht.


----------



## dmo (26. Mai 2011)

Meine Beleidigung von franz_fn ist mir entglitten, weil er mich zuvor persönlich angegriffen hat. Ist normal nicht meine Art. Es war eine Antwort auf die "Kotz", "heul", "würg" Emoticons neben meinem Namen und die Bezeichnung "Anarchist". Das hat mich schon beleidigt.

Den Satz von mir mit dem "Einzelne Bäume fällen ist ein Witz" bereue ich inzwischen, da es im Forum so rüberkommt als würde ich es gut finden, wenn man Bäume fällt. Dies ist nicht der Fall. Da habe ich mich wohl etwas zu kurz und hart ausgedrückt. Ist beim Schreiben halt manchmal schwer richtig auszuformulieren. SORRY 

Ich habe damit nicht gemeint, dass jemand sowas auf eigene Faust macht. Eher so, dass man beschliesst wo was "solides" gebaut wird und dann gegebenenfalls an anderer Stelle aufforstet wenn ein Baum aus Sicherheitsgründen zum Opfer fällt. (oder bei einer offiziellen Strecke mehrere Bäume)


----------



## blind-fish (26. Mai 2011)

ich finde, so hört sich das schon vernünftig an (gegen das bäume fällen bin ich allerdings immer noch)  es ist halt ein problem beim schreiben allgemein, dass man viel falsch verstehen kann (frag mal mich und meine ex zum thema sms ) alleine dadurch, dass man den anderen nicht persönlich kennt. sonst weiß man ja, wie es gemeint ist. 

also ich reiche dir jetzt mal virtuell die hand und freue mich über sachliche auseinandersetzungen (die auch ruhig mal härter sein können, das finde ich ok)


----------



## vali255 (26. Mai 2011)

ich hoff dass durch des ganze rumgeflame niemand die lust am bauen verliert..


----------



## dmo (26. Mai 2011)

@blind-fish
Danke, wirklich sehr sympatisch. thx  Die Sache mit den SMS --> ich empfehle telefonieren, ist aber vermutlich schon zu spät ;-)

@vali255 & all
ja sorry, war nicht Absicht die Suppe so heiss zu kochen. Das Thema kann ja trotzdem diskutiert werden, werde mich selber nun halt etwas mehr zurückhalten. Also haut rein in die Tasten ...


----------



## franz_fn (27. Mai 2011)

Guten morgen dmo und andere,

die Diskussion um die Ausgestaltung des China-/Leimbachtrails zeigt, dass hier unterschiedliche Vorstellungen und Erwartungen aufeinandertreffen. von Bikern wie ich, die sich am Trail erfreuen, ohne über die unterschiedlichen Rampen zu springen bis zu Bikern mit hoher Bikebeherrschung, denen "kein Sprung zu hoch und zu weit " ist. 

Bleibt natürlich das Problem, wie kann man alles unter einen Hut bringen kann. Ich denke, dass die Interessen anderer Waldbenutzer und die Natur nicht außer Acht bleiben können.

Dmo, es tut mir Leid, wenn vor allem die Smileys Dich beleidigt haben. Da bin ich wohl über das Ziel hinausgeschossen - Entschildigung.

franz_fn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moritz R. (27. Mai 2011)

Um die Stimmung ein wenig zu aufzuheitern hier ein kleiner Zusammenschnitt vom Wochenende  Überlingen und Leimbachtrail...
Viel Spaß beim anschauen, ist ja grad sowieso nur Pisswetter!




in HD:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/13811/h


----------



## tschoka (30. Mai 2011)

Servus.

Ich war gestern seit sehr langer Zeit mal wieder aufm Gehrenberg.

Leimbachtrail !

Hab jetz 3 Löcher dicht nebeneinander im Vorderrad !! 

Hat jemand das gleiche Problem ??? - waren ja gestern einige von euch unterwegs.

Giebt´s da vielleicht ne Nagelfalle ?


----------



## blind-fish (30. Mai 2011)

@tschoka
wo genau ist es passiert!? also ich war gestern abend noch ne runde fahren, so ca. 19.45/20.00 uhr hochlaufen und dann runter; bin alles gefahren und gesprungen, bei mir ist nichts gewesen...


----------



## tschoka (30. Mai 2011)

blind-fish schrieb:


> @tschoka
> wo genau ist es passiert!? also ich war gestern abend noch ne runde fahren, so ca. 19.45/20.00 uhr hochlaufen und dann runter; bin alles gefahren und gesprungen, bei mir ist nichts gewesen...





Ich weiß nicht wos passiert is . Habs erst oben aufm Parkplatz, beim einladen gemerkt, das ich kaum noch luft im Vorderrad hatte. Heute beim nachschauen hab ich erst die 3 Löcher entdeckt. Innerhal 4 cm - 3 Löcher ! - seltsam , oder ?   ( Reifen und Schlauch waren nagelneu !!! )


----------



## FFM (1. Juni 2011)

Schönes Video....muss unbedingt den Sprung antesten. Sieht super aus...


----------



## hippje (2. Juni 2011)

Bin heute diese neue Passage gefahren. Heftig 
Hab mich's beim 1. mal nicht getraut. War auch noch sehr matschig und rutschig.
Kompliment an die Konstrukteure


----------



## shortygonzalez (2. Juni 2011)

...danke!


----------



## hippje (3. Juni 2011)

shortygonzalez schrieb:


> ...danke!



Wenn Ihr mal helfende Hände braucht, dann lasst es mich wissen.


----------



## hippje (3. Juni 2011)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/8164500/Biken_am_Monte_Gero

Bin heute gerade nochmal gefahren  
Kleines Video leider bissle ruckelig. Muss ich mir noch was überlegen.


----------



## hippje (4. Juni 2011)

Wer hätte denn mal lust zusammen zu fahren? Iwie mal treffen und dann bissle abgehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeeOswald (4. Juni 2011)

hippje schrieb:


> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/8164500/Biken_am_Monte_Gero
> 
> Bin heute gerade nochmal gefahren
> Kleines Video leider bissle ruckelig. Muss ich mir noch was überlegen.



Sicher dass du da fährst? Sieht für mich so aus, wie wenn du läufst


----------



## shortygonzalez (4. Juni 2011)

LeeOswald schrieb:


> Sicher dass du da fährst? Sieht für mich so aus, wie wenn du läufst




HeyHey!!! Jeder so, wie er kann und will!


----------



## shortygonzalez (5. Juni 2011)

Kleines Video von gestern am Leimbach.

Filmed by MTB-Timmel und seiner GoPro.

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/13963/h

@Timmel: Sorry für die Soundänderung!


----------



## hippje (5. Juni 2011)

LeeOswald schrieb:


> Sicher dass du da fährst? Sieht für mich so aus, wie wenn du läufst




Ja das liegt an der Kamera sieht echt komisch aus 

Das ist besser. Hab ich heute nochmal gemacht und die Kamera am Lenker. Sehr wackelig aber dafür stimmt jetzt auch der Speed 

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/8165546/Gehrenberg_Achterbahn_D

Sprünge geht leider nicht so richtig, weil ich zu wenig Federweg hab. Ich will auf Fully umsteigen aber mir fehlt das nötige Kleingeld zurzeit.


----------



## hippje (5. Juni 2011)

Diese ganze Trail Geschichte am Gehrenberg ist ein endlos Thema.

Ich bin in Markdorf politisch bisschen engagiert und werde das am Donnerstag in der Vorstandsitzung mal ansprechen. Ich werde dann berichten.

Es wäre dann vielleicht nicht schlecht, wenn man mal einen festen Termin für alle hin bekommt, wo man dann mal vielleicht an einem runden Tisch miteinander sprechen kann.

Das Problem ist einfach die Teilprivatisierung des Waldes. 

Vielleicht kann ich aber der Sache ein bisschen neuen Schwung geben und das Thema nochmal direkt in den Stadtrat tragen. 

MfG Manu


----------



## jack-boregard (5. Juni 2011)

??? Wie kommst da jetzt grad drauf?


----------



## shortygonzalez (5. Juni 2011)

hippje schrieb:


> Diese ganze Trail Geschichte am Gehrenberg ist ein endlos Thema.
> 
> Ich bin in Markdorf politisch bisschen engagiert und werde das am Donnerstag in der Vorstandsitzung mal ansprechen. Ich werde dann berichten.
> 
> ...




Warum denn?


----------



## hippje (5. Juni 2011)

jack-boregard schrieb:


> ??? Wie kommst da jetzt grad drauf?



Guck mal ein paar Seiten weiter vorne die Diskussionen an.
Dann weißt es


----------



## jack-boregard (5. Juni 2011)

Na das ist schon einige wochen her ;-) meiner Meinung nach müsste man sich erst vernünftig aufstellen bevor man beim Stadtrat aufschlägt. 

Bin eh skeptisch ob wir überhaupt eine Legalisierung will. Ich finde Duldung prima


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hippje (5. Juni 2011)

jack-boregard schrieb:


> Na das ist schon einige wochen her ;-) meiner Meinung nach müsste man sich erst vernünftig aufstellen bevor man beim Stadtrat aufschlägt.
> 
> Bin eh skeptisch ob wir überhaupt eine Legalisierung will. Ich finde Duldung prima




Das war nur ein Vorschlag von mir. Ich kann das nur mal ansprechen. Muss ja nicht gleich in Stadtrat. Aber vielleicht kann man auch mal die Bürger besser informieren damit es auch besser verstanden wird.

Wie gesagt, nur ein Angebot.


----------



## jack-boregard (5. Juni 2011)

Viel Erfolg. Bin gespannt.


----------



## shortygonzalez (5. Juni 2011)

Ich bin aus der Sache raus....hab mir den Mund genug verbrannt.


----------



## hippje (5. Juni 2011)

shortygonzalez schrieb:


> Ich bin aus der Sache raus....hab mir den Mund genug verbrannt.



Kann ich gut verstehen 

Ich spreche es einfach mal an. Direkt über einen Ortsverein kann man vielleicht schon wenigstens einen Schritt nach vorne tun.


----------



## shortygonzalez (5. Juni 2011)

Irgendwann werden sie sich den Dorn im Auge ziehen und den Trail dicht machen....eine Frage der Zeit meiner Meinung nach. Ich denke schlafende Hunde sollte man nicht wecken.


----------



## hippje (5. Juni 2011)

Dann lass ichs sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jack-boregard (5. Juni 2011)

Ne, mach mal.


----------



## LeeOswald (6. Juni 2011)

shortygonzalez schrieb:


> HeyHey!!! Jeder so, wie er kann und will!



Sollte kein Angriff sein o.ä. KLeines Späßle am Rande nich mehr nich weniger. Sieht aufm Video halt irgendwie so aus, wie wenn er da lang läuft...


----------



## hippje (6. Juni 2011)

LeeOswald schrieb:


> Sollte kein Angriff sein o.ä. KLeines Späßle am Rande nich mehr nich weniger. Sieht aufm Video halt irgendwie so aus, wie wenn er da lang läuft...




Easy  Ich habs schon verstanden. Hab halt leider keine Downhill Maschine. Wo Ihr drüberbrettern könnt, muss ich teilweise das Tempo drosseln sonst fahre ich auf meinen Tauchrohren weiter, weil es meine Gabel zerfetzt 

Aber wie gesagt, das 2. Video ist schon schneller. Da hab ich mir Mühe gegeben. Das rausgeholt, was mit meinem Bike noch möglich ist


----------



## philipmoritz (6. Juni 2011)

So Jungs, mal etwas anderes. Hat jemand Interesse an einem 2010er Specialized Pitch? Das Bike ist vor drei Monaten gekauft worden und steht da wie aus dem Laden. NP 1.800â¬, VP 1.100â¬. GruÃ


----------



## Problem (6. Juni 2011)

Größe?


----------



## philipmoritz (6. Juni 2011)

Die Grösse ist L.

Gruß


----------



## 2und4zig (7. Juni 2011)

Hmm, ein Pitch ist was feines, leider brauche ich grade keins. Braucht jemand schweres Gerät? Ich geb meinen Pudel DH ab, ich bin einfach ein zu lascher Fahrer für so ein Rad 





Ach ich vermisse den Gehrenberg


----------



## mb. (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Bin an den Wochenenden auch oft am See! Kann mir jemand per PN schicken wo der Trail genau liegt? 

Gruß,
Mb


----------



## Free_Biker (8. Juni 2011)

hay Leute,
ich bin auch öfters mal am See und wollte auch mal auf dem Gehrenberg biken. Jedoch weiß ich nicht genau wo dieser bz. die Trails liegen. kann mir jemand sagen wo sich die Trails befinden? Oder gibt es einen Beitrag in dem es eine Wegbeschreibung oä. gibt?
Ich würde mich auf eine Antwort freuen 

Gruß

Free_Biker


----------



## shortygonzalez (8. Juni 2011)

Hoch lebe der Tourismus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Free_Biker (8. Juni 2011)

Achja ihr könnt es mir auch(am besten) per PN sagen


----------



## hippje (8. Juni 2011)

shortygonzalez schrieb:


> Hoch lebe der Tourismus!


   der war gut


----------



## shortygonzalez (8. Juni 2011)

hippje schrieb:


> der war gut



und wir schaufeln wieder alles zurecht.


----------



## hippje (8. Juni 2011)

Jaaa... Aber sie sind ja teilweise ganz gut versteckt und schwer zu finden


----------



## shortygonzalez (8. Juni 2011)

hippje schrieb:


> Jaaa... Aber sie sind ja teilweise ganz gut versteckt und schwer zu finden



und das ist auch gut so!


----------



## mb. (8. Juni 2011)

was für eine Aussage...

Was es auch immer mit Tourismus zu tun hat, das ich meine Arbeitsstätte einfach nicht an meine Heimat am See verlegen kann  

@shortygonzalez ich glaube bei den paar mal die jemand wie ich dort fahren würde, müsstest du nicht viel schaufeln...


----------



## blind-fish (9. Juni 2011)

was ist mit dir los, shorty!? schon wieder so ne aggressive art!?

schon mal was gehört von "herzlich willkommen heißen"!? die meisten hier werden auch gerne mal auf "fremden" strecken unterwegs sein - da möchte man doch auch freundlich begrüsst werden.

irgendwie haben hier wohl einige eine ähhh "leicht differenzierte definition vom geist des mountainbikens"...


----------



## schappi (9. Juni 2011)

Hier ein Beispiel aus dem Deister und unsere Bemühungen in der Öffentlichkeit nicht als "Wilde die den ganzen Wald kaputtmachen" darzustehen


----------



## shortygonzalez (9. Juni 2011)

blind-fish schrieb:


> was ist mit dir los, shorty!? schon wieder so ne aggressive art!?
> 
> schon mal was gehört von "herzlich willkommen heißen"!? die meisten hier werden auch gerne mal auf "fremden" strecken unterwegs sein - da möchte man doch auch freundlich begrüsst werden.
> 
> irgendwie haben hier wohl einige eine ähhh "leicht differenzierte definition vom geist des mountainbikens"...



Ich hab kein Problem damit, wenn die Trails gefahren werden, egal von wem. Dafür sind sie ja schließlich da und dafür schaufeln wir auch immer fleißig. Aber ich werd doch jetzt hier nicht die Koordinaten für die Einstiege online stellen.  Wenn das einer von euch macht, is mir das egal, aber ich werds nicht machen. Was hat das denn mit "Mountainbike-Philosophie" zu tun?  Kann ja jeder in den Wald fahren und die Trails suchen, aber das hier ist das größte MTB-Forum in Deutschland und ich denke nicht, dass ganz Deutschland lesen muss wo unsere Trails sind. Dann haben wir nämlich das Tourismusproblem. Jeden Sonntag überfüllte Trails haben wir eh schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Free_Biker (9. Juni 2011)

shortygonzalez schrieb:


> Ich hab kein Problem damit, wenn die Trails gefahren werden, egal von wem. Dafür sind sie ja schließlich da und dafür schaufeln wir auch immer fleißig. Aber ich werd doch jetzt hier nicht die Koordinaten für die Einstiege online stellen.  Wenn das einer von euch macht, is mir das egal, aber ich werds nicht machen. Was hat das denn mit "Mountainbike-Philosophie" zu tun?  Kann ja jeder in den Wald fahren und die Trails suchen, aber das hier ist das größte MTB-Forum in Deutschland und ich denke nicht, dass ganz Deutschland lesen muss wo unsere Trails sind. Dann haben wir nämlich das Tourismusproblem. Jeden Sonntag überfüllte Trails haben wir eh schon.



Ich kann dich verstehen dass du die Koordinaten nicht online in das Forum stellen möchtest, aber das wurde ja auch nicht verlangt. Ich wollte einfach eine grobe wegbeschreibung und das per PN. 

Gruß

Free_Biker


----------



## X-Fire (12. Juni 2011)

so war heute nach über nem monat mal wieder eine abfahrt am berg. morgen nochmal und dann wars das schon wieder bis ende juli  

zu der neuen abfahrt am steilhang:  ja die ist echt gut geworden, aber trotzdem hätte man den weg geradeaus auch noch offen lassen können.

hatte gehofft dass weiter oben am chinatrail die 2 anlieger wieder ganz sind, aber sind leider immer noch kaputt 

der kicker am ende vom leimbachtrail ist mist meiner meinung nach. man kann ja nichtmal anlauf nehmen, die 2 bäume oben stehen viel zu nah beieinander und mit meinem neuen lenker schaff ich es noch nicht da so genau durchzuzielen 

im august und september wär ich für bauaktionen dann auch wieder verfügbar


----------



## MTB-Timmel (12. Juni 2011)

der kicker wurde auch schon kaputt gemacht, der war mal etwas größer - dann ging der gut zu fahren ;-)


----------



## trialbiker111 (12. Juni 2011)

Also der Steilabhang da am chinesentrail finde ich gut, ist mal was anderes und lässt sich gut fahrn.
Zu leimbachtrail, finde den untern kicker schon ganz nett, sieht echt heftig aus, aber fährt siche leichter als er aussieht!
Bin den kicker zum erstmal heute gefahrn, aber mit übung lässt sich da bestimmt genug schwung aufbringen.
(mir ist heute die kette gerissen am trail, also bin ich nur mit dem schwung von oben gefahrn und kam glaub ich mal auch schon relativ weit, kann aber auch täuschen )


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (18. Juni 2011)

moin,

da hier gerade so auf touris gehetzt wird,möchte ich noch ein bisschen salz in die wunde streun!

ich fahre vom 9.7.11 an zwei wochen nach immenstaad,meine eltern wollen dort ihre anti-trombose touren fahren,ich möchte aber dann doch eher ein bisschen in die berge,und dort enduro/allmountain touren fahren.ich fahre erst seit einem jahr und habe erst dieses jahr "richtig" angefangen,war aber schon im bikepark und hab relativ gute fahrtechnik drauf,man muss also nicht ständig auf mich warten

falls jemand interesse hat mich mit auf touren zu nehmen,kann er sich gerne melden


----------



## Freeman_1982 (18. Juni 2011)

war gestern am Berg, totaler Schlamm. Auch bin ich mir nicht sicher,
welche Piste am China Trail vor der Brücke wirklich gefährlicher ist.
Ich werde jedenfalls weiterhin die steile Variante fahren, dabei ist mir
wohler. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (18. Juni 2011)

Bin für eine gute Woche in FN.

Wenn ich es schaffe bis zum Turm zu radeln, und da vom Parkplatz aus am
Turm vorbeiradle, finde ich da dann einen Trail ?


----------



## goshawk (18. Juni 2011)

jein, im wald auf der anderen seite vom turmparkplatz wirst du sicherlich fündiger, wenn du offene augen hast und entdeckungsfreudig bist...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (18. Juni 2011)

hehe, es geht dort auf jeden Fall "runter" ;-)


----------



## zoomer (18. Juni 2011)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> hehe, es geht dort auf jeden Fall "runter" ;-)



Danke

Denke ich hab's kapiert...


----------



## X-Fire (21. Juni 2011)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> war gestern am Berg, totaler Schlamm. Auch bin ich mir nicht sicher,
> welche Piste am China Trail vor der Brücke wirklich gefährlicher ist.
> Ich werde jedenfalls weiterhin die steile Variante fahren, dabei ist mir
> wohler. ;-)



geht mir ähnlich, bei der neuen abfahrt ist es bei trockener strecke kein problem, aber wann nass ist, dann ist das echt gefährlich. man hat unten keinen auslauf, man rutscht genau in die kurve ein und dann auf die nasse rutschige brücke und die ist wirklich sau rutschig. ohne die brücke wärs kein problem, aber bei der brücke muss man halt voll aufpassen.

aber wenns trocken ist, ist die neue abfahrt echt super


----------



## Hambacher 77 (21. Juni 2011)

Moin 

Bin ab dem 01.07 für 2 Wochen am bodensse in Immenstaad ( Ja, Touri).
Fahrt ihr regelmäßig Touren wo ich mich mal mit anschließen kann???

Fahre auch am 02.07. den Marathon in singen.

Wäre super wenn das klappen könnte.

Lg

Markus

www.singletrail.net


----------



## zoomer (23. Juni 2011)

So, wurde am Dienstag geguided und hab, mit einmal schieben,
den Gehrenberg erklommen.
Nur Waldautobahn, hab aber von dort aus Traileinstiege gesehen,
keine Ahnung welche das waren, mir wars auch so anstrengend
genug.
Alleine würde ich mich sicher auch auf der Autobahn verfahren.

Vielleicht bekomme ich die Strecke auch irgendwie in meinen Garmin
als Route gepresst.


----------



## AVE (28. Juni 2011)

moin boisssss

sven mein name, ich werde mir wohl bald, nach a 6 jahren nur bmx, demnächst wieder ein fully holen und die umgebung unsicher machen... wohne in uhldingen... falls ihr bock habt auf radfahrn, addet mich mal in facebook ---> Sven Avemaria - 

PS: falls einer von euch hier nen gescheides fully verkaufen will, solle dieser sich bei mir melden, wär supergeil!

grüße,
sveni


----------



## goshawk (3. Juli 2011)

sers,

bin heute nachmittag im wald, shreddern....


----------



## Freeman_1982 (3. Juli 2011)

keine so dolle idee, war gestern abend und es war schlammig wie die seuche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goshawk (3. Juli 2011)

ok. danke für die info. dann wohl lieber search an build an new line....

...oder die waden ein bisschen quälen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (4. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

Blind-Fish und ich überlegen im August für ein paar Tage ins Bikepark-Mekka, Portes du Soleil zu fahren.

Hätte denn sonst noch wer Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (4. Juli 2011)

muss August durcharbeiten, naja bis auf ein paar GB Runden halt.

Heute wars spitzenmäßig am Berg.


----------



## X-Fire (4. Juli 2011)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Blind-Fish und ich überlegen im August für ein paar Tage ins Bikepark-Mekka, Portes du Soleil zu fahren.
> 
> Hätte denn sonst noch wer Lust mitzukommen?



Dort wirst du einige von uns finden im August.

Ich bin zweite oder dritte Augustwoche dort.


----------



## trialbiker111 (6. Juli 2011)

die Trails sind gerade echt hammer gut zufahren.!! und nochmal lob an den schluss vom chinatrail also an dem steilen, ist echt was anderes 

wo liegt der Bikepark Mekka ? Ist das lange zufahrn?
grüße


----------



## X-Fire (6. Juli 2011)

man fährt 4-5 h, je nachdem in welchem gebiet mein einsteigen will . ganz grob südlich vom genfer see. liegt genau an der grenze frankreich/schweiz. 

denk das bekannteste ist les gets und morzine und châtel


----------



## blind-fish (6. Juli 2011)

hallo zusammen 
ich war ja am WE in saalbach - und jetzt hab ich noch mehr lust auf PDS  

@x-fire
habt ihr schon alles gebucht usw.!? wo seid ihr denn bzw. wo wollt ihr hin!? mein favorit wäre bisher morzine oder auch les gets, passt das!? falls ihr noch nicht gebucht habt, könnte man sich ja vielleicht zusammentun!?

vg


----------



## X-Fire (7. Juli 2011)

wir werden vermutlich wieder in les gets campen wie letztes jahr. 

also ich find die strecken um les gets eigentlich am besten. von morzine aus bist da ja auch gleich, bist schneller auf der anderen seite drüben. wobei von les gets kannst auch einfach die straße runterrollen, dann bist in morzine  ist ja alles ein zusammenhängendes gebiet und mit deiner liftkarte kannst überall fahren


----------



## jonnitapia (24. Juli 2011)

Hey Leute,
hab hier noch 2 nagelneue Schwalbe Wicked Will Reifen rumliegen, für die ich diese Saison keine Verwendung mehr habe. DH Karkasse, Breite 2.5, Glooey Glue Mischung.

Falls Interesse einfach melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (25. Juli 2011)

tja,meine 2 wochen urlaub sind vorbei,sonderlich viel hab ich vom gehrenberg nicht mitgenommen ausser ner schlammpackung,einer kaputten sattelstützen-remote und einem verlorenen zugstufeneinsteller (obwohl ich den ja nicht mitgenommen hab...)

aus immenstaad hab ich als andenken noch ne schöne bänderdehnung vom skatepark fahrendadurch war dann nach der ersten woche(in welcher ich wegen des wetters nicht nochmal zum gehrenberg bin) auch in der zweiten woche eher krücken-gehumpele als biken angesagt...


trotzdem hier nochmal herzlichen dank an blind-fisch der mir die trails am gehrenberg gezeigt hat


----------



## Tabletop84 (2. August 2011)

Fahre morgen spontan für 1-2 Tage (je nach Wetterlage) nach Livigno. Wer mitwill kann sich gerne anschließen.


----------



## goshawk (2. August 2011)

hi leutz,

war heut mal wieder am berg, einge trails rocken...war ansich super, trrails weitgehend trocken und schnell befahrbar. man müsste einige matschstellen  ausbessern...

an die erbauer der steilabfahrt umfahrung chinatrail, irgend ein trottel hat ein paar von den genagelte bretter abgerissen, könnt ihr das bitte richten (schrauben kann man nicht so leicht rausreisen)

an die leute die nach der brücke durch den fichtenwald abkürzen obwohl der besitzer alles mit holz vollgeschmissen hat. macht weiter so und erkennt nicht an dass der besiter das nicht will. vielleicht wird er richtig sauer und sabotiert unsere sachen... einfach mal hirn einschalten...und daran denken wie ihr abgehen würdet wenn eure hinweise so missachtet werden würdet

und zum schluss: nach 5 jahren chinatrail (suchen, bauen, ändern, verlängern, ärgern, freude, spass, lachen, schwitzen, ausbessern, abreißen, diskutieren, verletzen, adrealin....) ist ende... natürlich werde ich noch dort heizen, mehr aber auch nicht. die energie wandert in andere ecken des waldes (gerne per pm)...

mfg rené


----------



## Freeman_1982 (2. August 2011)

Hi du, bin auch grad von meiner Tour zurück. Das mit der Abkürzung
unten am Chinatrail hab ich auch gesehen. Und mich tierisch aufgeregt,
welcher Spaten da sonn Mist in den Weg stellt. War ne ideale Abkürzung
um nicht durch das Schlammloch zu müssen. Naja, der Rest passte. 

PS: Steilabfahrt geradeaus ist immer noch die bessere Line.


----------



## hippje (4. August 2011)

Servus Leutz,

ich hab im Fichtenwald die Umgeknickten Bäume wieder gerade gerückt. Ich kann mir net vorstellen, dass das der Besitzer war. Wer knickt schon Junge Bäume, die leben um???
Ich hab versucht sie wieder einigermaßen gerade zu machen und die Wurzeln wieder mit Erde bedeckt und festgetrampelt. So langsam sollten sich die Bike-Gegner überlege, wer eigentlich den Wald mit seinen Aktionen schädigt....


----------



## Freeman_1982 (4. August 2011)

hab genau das Gleiche gedacht. Muss erst kürzlich gewesen sein, als ich 
dort lang bin war nicht mal das Laub welk. Total frisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blind-fish (4. August 2011)

stimme auch zu! der besitzer war das bestimmt nicht - einige junge bäume umgeknickt; hab mich auch schon aufgeregt, als ich das vor ca. 3 wochen gesehen hab...


----------



## 2und4zig (4. August 2011)

Wenn der Besitzer die Bäume dann aber so sieht, wird er denken wir Biker waren es. Supertoll.
@hippje und Freeman: danke fürs wieder zurechtmachen


----------



## Freeman_1982 (4. August 2011)

Noch ein Wort zu den fehlenden Brettern an der Steilabfahrt"Chickenline".
Ich hoffe niemand der die Chickenline fährt verlässt sich darauf dort
"abrollen" zu können. Ohne Droppen steigt man 100% über das Vorderrad
ab. Das Laufrad passt exakt in die Lücke der fehlenden Planken. 

ach und... ne ich hab nix aufgeräumt. Die Ehre gebührt allein hippje


----------



## onra1979 (5. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte da eine Frage an die Community. Gibt es im näheren Umkreis eigentlich weitere Trail die man gut fahren kann. Ich habe schon etwas von Überlingen gehört, aber leider keine Ahnung, wie ich den Trail dort finden kann. 

Vielleicht kann mir einer von euch einen Tipp bzw. Hilfestellung geben.


----------



## hippje (5. August 2011)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Noch ein Wort zu den fehlenden Brettern an der Steilabfahrt"Chickenline".
> Ich hoffe niemand der die Chickenline fährt verlässt sich darauf dort
> "abrollen" zu können. Ohne Droppen steigt man 100% über das Vorderrad
> ab. Das Laufrad passt exakt in die Lücke der fehlenden Planken.
> ...



Das ist selbstverständlich. Ich finde es einfach abartig, wie man Bäume umknicken kann. Und dass das dann den Bikern untergejubelt wird, ist auch glaub das Ziel von dem Schwein. 
Es gibte echt Leute die scheuen vor nix zurück....


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. August 2011)

onra1979 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hätte da eine Frage an die Community. Gibt es im näheren Umkreis eigentlich weitere Trail die man gut fahren kann. Ich habe schon etwas von Überlingen gehört, aber leider keine Ahnung, wie ich den Trail dort finden kann.
> 
> Vielleicht kann mir einer von euch einen Tipp bzw. Hilfestellung geben.



Guck mal ins Deggenhausertal oder noch weiter westlich ins Donautal. Bei Überlingen oder Bodman bin ich auch schon mal was gefahren aber da sind viele Wanderer.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (18. August 2011)

Northshorekonstrukt am Steilhang ChinaTrail ist wieder in Ordnung gebracht.
Mir ist aber immer noch ein Rätsel, wie ihr die Line als einfacher/weniger gefährlich
empfinden könnt.


----------



## Free_Biker (21. August 2011)

hey Leute,
Ich bin in de Ferien am Bodensee und suche noch nach ein paar gute trails. Ihr habt ja gesagt in Überlingen und Boodman gibt es welche, wäre es möglich mir ne grobe wegbeschreibung zu geben?(am besten per PN)
Ich würde mich über eine antwort freuen 
Mfg Free_Biker


----------



## nailz (25. August 2011)

Hi "Gehrenberg Biker",
ich bin grad vom Urlaub am Bodensee zurück. Zufällig hab ich wohl den Chinatrail beim Biken am Gehrenberg entdeckt und mich im Nachhinein hier im Thread auf den letzten Seiten etwas eingelesen.
Erstmal: An sich ein geiler langer FR-Trail und wie immer sehr schade, wenn sowas durch Dämlichkeit und Ungunst anderer zugrunde geht - so wie in den letzten Posts beschrieben. Verständlich das ihr/die Erbauer ihn nicht mehr pflegen könnt und wollt. Ein paar Elemente sind leider recht abgewrackt und (für mich) nicht mehr fahrbar.

Mir hat die Abfahrt trotzdem ne Menge Spaß gemacht. In der Woche morgens keine Menschenseele weit und breit. Allerdings war ich mit dem FR-Hardtail und 1ply-AM-Reifen mit bissl mehr Druck am HR unterwegs. Der knochentrockene Boden (bis auf die 2-3 Matschlöcher) und vor allem die teils fetten Wurzeln haben mir die Kniescheiben und Wirbel wieder geradegerückt 

Schee wars


----------



## Freeman_1982 (25. August 2011)

hört sich schwer nach Leimbachtrail an. Am Chinatrail gibts keine "alten" maroden Bauwerke, am Leimbach dafür umso mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shortygonzalez (25. August 2011)

Also meiner Meinung nach stehen auf dem Chinesen mittlerweile mehr abgewrackte Sachen als auf'm Leimbach:

- 2 kaputte Anlieger ganz oben
- kaputter Kicker direkt danach
- der Sprung in den Steilhang nach der Holzbrücke
- der StepUp direkt danach
- beim Hip-Jump in den eigenen Hang fehlt die Absprungkante, die einen immer so schön rausgehauen hat :-(


----------



## goshawk (26. August 2011)

naja, im herbst wenn die große bikerei vorbei ist kann man das meiste doch wieder richten - ihr wollt doch nicht etwa jetzt schon aufgeben..



übrigens in den schiener bergen gibt einen sehr geilen dh/fr track (alles kann umfahren werden), ist wie ich gehöhrt habe sogar offiziel...

mfg rené


----------



## Freeman_1982 (26. August 2011)

@shortygonzalez: hatte die Aussage auf Holzbauten interpretiert. Klar die von dir erwähnten Sachen sind auch hin. Die Anlieger wohl für immer.


----------



## nailz (26. August 2011)

shortygonzalez schrieb:


> - 2 kaputte Anlieger ganz oben
> - kaputter Kicker direkt danach
> - der Sprung in den Steilhang nach der Holzbrücke
> - der StepUp direkt danach
> - beim Hip-Jump in den eigenen Hang fehlt die Absprungkante, die einen immer so schön rausgehauen hat :-(





Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> @shortygonzalez: hatte die Aussage auf Holzbauten interpretiert. Klar die von dir erwähnten Sachen sind auch hin. Die Anlieger wohl für immer.



Genau die Stellen meinte ich. Ansonsten machts mega Laune. Ich bin auch nicht voll speed runter, da ich die Strecke nicht kenne, alleine in unbekanntem Wald spielen war und die HT-Rackerei ordentlich an den Gelenken zerrt. Manche Landungen empfand ich als zu stumpf und hab bei den Jumps gekniffen 
Nächstes mal würde ich den vollgefederten Hobel vorziehen


----------



## Astgabel (26. August 2011)

@goshawk 
WO sind denn die "schiener berge/n"?

Auch gern PM


----------



## Teguerite (26. August 2011)

Astgabel schrieb:


> @goshawk
> WO sind denn die "schiener berge/n"?
> 
> Auch gern PM




Ich kenne nur den:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schiener_Berg
Weiss aber nicht so genau ob Dir das nun weiterhilft, ist ja nur *ein* Berg.


----------



## Astgabel (27. August 2011)

Ah ok danke


----------



## vali255 (27. August 2011)

goshawk schrieb:


> naja, im herbst wenn die große bikerei vorbei ist kann man das meiste doch wieder richten - ihr wollt doch nicht etwa jetzt schon aufgeben..
> 
> 
> 
> dann hoff ich dass wir im herbst mal en paar leute zusammenbekommen dass wir da auch was geschafft kriegen.


----------



## X-Fire (1. September 2011)

vali255 schrieb:


> goshawk schrieb:
> 
> 
> > naja, im herbst wenn die große bikerei vorbei ist kann man das meiste doch wieder richten - ihr wollt doch nicht etwa jetzt schon aufgeben..
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (1. September 2011)

wenn die im Winter wieder auf die Idee kommen Holz zu schlagen, wär alles für die Katz. Kann das jemand herausfinden?
Wenn ja wo, denn dort sollte dann def. keine Arbeit "investiert" werden.


----------



## goshawk (2. September 2011)

X-Fire schrieb:


> normal sollte man das im frühjahr machen
> 
> aber wie wärs irgendwann an den nächsten wochenenden die anlieger im chinatrail wieder zu richten und evtl. noch ein paar bauen? mein bike ist eh futsch und am wochenende bin ich immer daheim. hoff nur, dass die uns nicht gleich wieder jemand kaputt macht



ja normal schon, aber irgendwie ist neuerdings in frühjahr bestes biker wetter und der boden knochentrocken - also schlecht um mit erde zu schaffen. es wäre ne option ende febr. oder märz das zu machen oder im verregneten juni/juli. november sind auch ganz tauglich zum arbeiten, boden ist meist feucht und man schwitzt nicht so....

am so. soll es gut runterlassen - da ist man dann alleine im wald, keiner nervt und stellt fragen, meist ist dann allerding nach 2-3 h ende - alles nass.


----------



## vali255 (3. September 2011)

dann sollten morgen recht viele von uns kommen
ich wär auf jeden fall dabei


----------



## ride_it (5. September 2011)

hi leute, bin neu hier, bin grad gestern nach fn gezogen.hab mal so die letzten seiten mitverfolgt und wär natürlich auch dabei bei den reperaturarbeiten. also wie man zum gehrenberg kommt weis ich schon in etwa, aber wo sind denn da die trails bzw. wo trifft man sich da?

gruß 

mark


----------



## Roman2410 (8. September 2011)

Ich wollt mich auch mal kurz vorstellen....
Bin der Roman und wohne in Mittelstenweiler(kurz vor Salem wenn man Bermatingen raus fährt). 
Hab en Cannondale Jekyll und bin den Chinesentrail und Leimbachtrail schon öfters gefahren. 
Wenn ein "Lifting" vom Trail ansteht bin ich auf jeden Fall mit dabei. 
Macht nämlich irrsinnig viel Spass, möchte natürlich das dies auch so bleibt.


----------



## goshawk (10. September 2011)

bin morgen nachmittag im wald, hauptsächlich zum biken. eventl. besprechung leimbach*-trail.....

mfg rene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stokes (13. September 2011)

Ich bin schockiert!

War gerade laufend unterwegs und seh mit entsetzen: die sind dabei einige Wege zu verbreitern und einzuebnen. Angefangen mit dem Hauptwanderweg zum Turm hoch, dann im Wald nach der Kante und weiter hinten sind schon Markierungen mit Leuchtfarbe "bis zum Weg einebnen", "einplanieren" auf dem Boden zu lesen!

Hat sich jemand der Sonntagsspaziergänger seine feinen Schuhe schmutzig gemacht?! Ich finds langsam zum kotzen!


----------



## shortygonzalez (13. September 2011)

Premiumwanderweg...wurde im Frühjahr beschlossen....wird jetzt umgesetzt....für die Touristen (Generation 60+).


----------



## Stokes (13. September 2011)

shortygonzalez schrieb:


> Premiumwanderweg...wurde im Frühjahr beschlossen....wird jetzt umgesetzt....für die Touristen (Generation 60+).




...das ist Wandern? Hat doch genug Forstwege für Koordinationsschwache. Ich kapier das nicht! 

Naja, jetzt hat die Erosion freien Lauf.


----------



## X-Fire (13. September 2011)

Absoluter Schwachsinn was die da wieder machen... 5 Premium Wanderwege sollen am Berg entstehen. Ich will nicht wissen, was die damit alles dort kaputt machen.


----------



## goshawk (14. September 2011)

ich wette einen halben hubschrauber, nach ein paar mal streß auf diesen wegen, werden diese für biker offiziel gesperrt. die frage ist: wenn dort ganze 5 wege sein sollen, wird ja der ganze (halbe) berg zerschnitten - und uns pisst man an wenn wir einen natürlichen pfad aus dreck,steine,holz,wurzeln und gerade mal 30-50cm breit entlanghuschen. bleib abzuwarten an welchen stellen diese neue "wir förden die alten und reichen"-wege mit trails in konflikt kommen....

naja wir "müssen" ja unsere stadt auch verstehen...markdorf ist "hochverschuldet" und da wir jungen, erst recht nicht die biker, geld in den haushalt spülen können orientiert man sich eben an denen die geld haben und unter entsprechenden umständen auch lockerer sitzen haben. diese generation 60+, davon gibt es dank überalterung immer mehr, eignet sich wunderbar zum "melken". also schafft man eine umgebung die ihnen zusagt und sie gebebereit stimmt. komscherweise hat man einer bestimmten interessengruppe erst vor kurzen symbolisch "den stiefel in den ars.. gehauen" und zwar genau mit solchen argumenten die eben für diese neue aktion 60+ ganz locker beiseite geschoben werden. aber das kennen wir ja schon bezüglich der forstmaschinen...wenn es ums "geliebte" geld geht, in dem einem fall, wie in dem anderen, ist plötzlich alles erlaubt und grundsätze werden über bord geworfen - pure heuchelei!!!

nunja das ist meine ansicht zur sache....bleibt abzuwarten was daraus wird.


----------



## shortygonzalez (14. September 2011)

Wenn Wanderwege verbreitert und eingeebnet werden, wird man sich bald wohl auch vor verrückten E-Bikern nicht mehr retten können...bin schon gespannt, wann die Ersten den Leimbachtrail hochfahren :-D


----------



## mohoonja (14. September 2011)

@x-fire: Wer redet von kaputtmachen? Die Jungs von der Stadt machen nur ihren Job. Es soll ja am Gehrenberg auch Leute geben, die Hand an fremdes Eigentum anlegen und mit ihren Werkzeugen auch nicht alles pfleglich behandeln.

@goshawk: Komische Ansichten, aber naja, die Gedanken sind frei... 

Ihr regt euch auf, wenn für eine vermeintliche "Randgruppe" (60+) die Wege gerichtet werden und was macht ihr? Ihr legt auch für ne "Randgruppe" eure eigenen Trails an und das noch in einem Wald, der euch nicht gehört.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (14. September 2011)

schätze der Trail "Rutsche" wird def. betroffen sein. Da geht ein Weg mitten durch wenn ichs richtig gesehen habe.


----------



## Stokes (14. September 2011)

mohoonja schrieb:


> @x-fire: Wer redet von kaputtmachen? Die Jungs von der Stadt machen nur ihren Job. Es soll ja am Gehrenberg auch Leute geben, die Hand an fremdes Eigentum anlegen und mit ihren Werkzeugen auch nicht alles pfleglich behandeln.
> 
> @goshawk: Komische Ansichten, aber naja, die Gedanken sind frei...
> 
> Ihr regt euch auf, wenn für eine vermeintliche "Randgruppe" (60+) die Wege gerichtet werden und was macht ihr? Ihr legt auch für ne "Randgruppe" eure eigenen Trails an und das noch in einem Wald, der euch nicht gehört.




Ich denk schon, dass man von kaputtmachen reden kann. Und zwar von bereits bestehenden, wunderschönen Wanderwegen. Und ich spreche jetzt nicht nur aus der Sicht eines Bikers. Auch ich bin gern mal zu Fuß unterwegs. Sei es als Läufer oder auch mal als Wanderer. 
Es soll angeblich auch die Zielgruppe Familie mit Kindern angesprochen werden. Aber genau diese freut sich auch mal breite, plane Forstwege verlassen zu können und auf naturnahen Wegen durch die Wälder streifen zu können. Davon kann jetzt nicht mehr die Rede sein, wenn man die Wege ums 5fache mit dem Radlader verbreitert, einebnet, Wurzeln der Bäume abrasiert...


Und zur Randgruppe Biker gehören nicht wenige Jugendliche, die im Wald eine Freizeitbeschäftigung gefunden haben, welche keinem wirklich schadet. Ohne dass Geld der Stadt für Jugendförderprogramme oder ähnliches ausgegeben werden müsste. 
So etwas gehört nicht erst dann gefördert, wenn die Jugendlichen aus Langeweile in der Stadt abhängen und erst dann Programme bei den Haaren herbeigezogen werden, um sie irgendwie zu beschäftigen.


----------



## X-Fire (14. September 2011)

Also wenn ich in den Wald zum spazieren gehe, erwarte ich Natur und keine Spaziergängerautobahnen.

Ich find es ja ok wenn sie Wege ausbessern, beschildern usw. aber ich befürchte sie werden es übertreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goshawk (14. September 2011)

mohoonja schrieb:


> @x-fire: Wer redet von kaputtmachen? Die Jungs von der Stadt, falsch, es wurde extra eine firma beauftragt, machen nur ihren Job. Es soll ja am Gehrenberg auch Leute geben, die Hand an fremdes Eigentum anlegen und mit ihren Werkzeugen auch nicht alles pfleglich behandeln. z.b. trails im größten matsch runterfahren, rinnen reinbremsen weil sie die hosen voll haben, zu faul sind ein holz wegzuräumen und lieber durchs unterholz einen neuen weg machen und und und...viele sind nicht in der lage bzw gewillt sich auf den trails richtig zu verhalten und beschädigen mit ihrem "spielzeug" genauso fremdes eigentum, wie die jungs die was bauen - was jetzt? alle raus aus dem wald. manchmal ist es ganz gut über den tellerrand zu schauen...
> 
> @goshawk: Komische Ansichten, aber naja, die Gedanken sind frei... danke, kann ich dir auch bestätigen. aber mal im ernst, wenn ich im nachhinein meine post lese, kommt sie nicht so rüber wie gewollt. es sollte hauptsächlich diese heuchlei angebrangert werden.
> klar das dir eventl. ein "einfacher" singeltrail reicht. es gibt aber genügend die ein bißchen mehr wollen als nur im "rennrad" da runterrollen und nicht die möglichkeit haben oft in den bike park zu gehen. und wenn man dann sieht das weiter weg, z.b. auf der höri, lindau, wangen, rv..., offizielle anspruchsvolle (alles kann umfahren werden) trails gibt und auch aufrichtiges interesse vorhanden ist, dann ist das "wilde" bauen auch in griff zu bekommen. nur wenn die leute merken, das die "obrikeit" kein bock hat bzw. nur rumstänkert oder nach gutdünken und eigenen interssen bestimmte "gruppen" fördert, dann braucht man auch kein sittsames und moralisch reines verhalten erwarten...
> ...





mfg rene


----------



## hippje (15. September 2011)

Stokes schrieb:


> Ich denk schon, dass man von kaputtmachen reden kann. Und zwar von bereits bestehenden, wunderschönen Wanderwegen. Und ich spreche jetzt nicht nur aus der Sicht eines Bikers. Auch ich bin gern mal zu Fuß unterwegs. Sei es als Läufer oder auch mal als Wanderer.
> Es soll angeblich auch die Zielgruppe Familie mit Kindern angesprochen werden. Aber genau diese freut sich auch mal breite, plane Forstwege verlassen zu können und auf naturnahen Wegen durch die Wälder streifen zu können. Davon kann jetzt nicht mehr die Rede sein, wenn man die Wege ums 5fache mit dem Radlader verbreitert, einebnet, Wurzeln der Bäume abrasiert...
> 
> 
> ...




AMEN!! So ist es


----------



## Freeman_1982 (15. September 2011)

hat denn jemand schon infos wo genau alle diese 5 Wege langgehen werden? Im I-Net ist dazu nichts zu finden.


----------



## goshawk (15. September 2011)

so wie ich gesehen habe werden hauptsächlich vorhandene wege von fussschmalen pfaden so verbreitert das man zu 2. nebeneinader laufen kann. lastwagen haben schotter geliefert und es gibt auch ein paar stelle die einfach ausgelatscht und "gefährlich" sind. denke dort wird man neue stufen setzen und die wege sicherer für die entsprechende zielgruppe machen....ob es einen neuen weg geben wird...keine ahnung. abwarten und schauen...


----------



## MTB-Timmel (27. September 2011)

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34JIPolELH8&feature=player_embedded#!

die trails sind super, nutzt die schöne Zeit noch zum fahren...wer weiß wie lang die trails noch stehen (unten am china beginnen auch die ersten Bauarbeiten)

achja man kann auf 1080p anschauen wenn man mag  
*


----------



## goshawk (28. September 2011)

schick,schick muss auch mal wieder dort fahren...


----------



## Roman2410 (28. September 2011)

@MTB-Timmel
Sehr schönes Video, wir können auch mal zusammen fahren.....wohnen ja schließlich gegenüber..... ;-)


----------



## MTB-Timmel (28. September 2011)

Hey Roman, ich wollte schon ewig mal rüberkommen, hab mir aber gedacht das du bestimmt bergauf fährst und ich bin nicht gut im bergauf fahren :-D aber wenn du auch mit schieben einverstanden bist dann auf alle fälle

hier noch mein persöhnliches video highlight des Jahres, der song passt einfach so gut zum video ;-) 

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/215452/


----------



## Roman2410 (28. September 2011)

Hast dein Bike bisher immer den Gehrenberg hoch geschoben??
Alle Achtung.....!!!!!!
Wir können ja mal zusammen ganz gemütlich hoch fahren....
Beim Bergabfahren bin ich ja noch in der Lernphase....da kannst mir bestimmt einiges zeigen.....übe mich grad an den Tables vom Leimbachtrail....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roman2410 (29. September 2011)

Hab gestern 2 nette Leute am Gehrenberg getroffen.....die meinten es gibt auch ne Trailabfahrt Richtung Urnau.....???
Kann mir jemand erklären wo der Einstieg ist zum "Urnau Trail"??


----------



## martinos (29. September 2011)

Roman2410 schrieb:


> Hab gestern 2 nette Leute am Gehrenberg getroffen.....die meinten es gibt auch ne Trailabfahrt Richtung Urnau.....???
> Kann mir jemand erklären wo der Einstieg ist zum "Urnau Trail"??


 
Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, ob jemand mehr weiß - meines Wissens gibt es nur einen "Trail" Richtung Urnau. Von oben muss man jedoch erst mal auf dem Kiesweg runter bis zu einem Wanderweg (ich kann dir ein gpx zusenden bei Interesse), dem man dann ein Stück folgen kann, dann kommt man wieder auf Kies, hält sich rechts und dann gehts links nochmal auf einen Trail, der aber i.d.R. recht matschig ist. 

Ist kurz, aber ganz nett - aber nicht mit Leimbachtrail oder Chinesen vergleichbar.

Aber vielleicht gibts ja noch nen zweiten Trail da runter


----------



## MTB-Timmel (29. September 2011)

he's not just shortygonzalez, he's speedygonzalez ...

http://youtu.be/cvV3ud4CYCY?hd=1


----------



## Roman2410 (29. September 2011)

@Timmel
Wiedermal geiles Vid....habs heut mittag leider nicht geschafft....komm aber auch grad vom Chinesentrail.....bei dem Wetter einfach saugeil zum fahren.....


----------



## goshawk (29. September 2011)

seh ich das richtig auf deinem vid???? der unterste teil vom china-trail wird offizieler wanderweg ???


----------



## MTB-Timmel (29. September 2011)

goshawk schrieb:


> seh ich das richtig auf deinem vid???? der unterste teil vom china-trail wird offizieler wanderweg ???



ja, dort fällen sie bäume und bauen treppen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muelleth (29. September 2011)

Hey an alle,
wollt am Sonntag mal an Gehrenberg schauen, hab aber gehört dass da der Gehrenberglauf vom Turnverein is. Weiß jemand ob die durch den Wald laufen?


----------



## goshawk (30. September 2011)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> ja, dort fällen sie bäume und bauen treppen ...



hmmm...
hoffentlich bekommt die brücke dann kein geländer.
wie wärs eigentlich mit wegzoll für die benutzung der brücke durch fussgänger. immerhin haben ja mtbler die brücke gebaut...


----------



## vali255 (30. September 2011)

fänd ich gut


----------



## goshawk (1. Oktober 2011)

wer lust und laune hat bin morgen nachmittag aufm chinatrail und aufm leimbachtrail*....
eventl. trifft man sich nach absprache


----------



## MTB-Timmel (3. Oktober 2011)

Hey an alle Chinesentrail rocker, Philipp und ich präsentieren euch das wohl letzte Video der Saison von unserer geliebten Strecke. Wünsch euch viel Spaß beim Anschauen, und immer fleißig liken ;-)


----------



## T.I.Hias (7. Oktober 2011)

ich weiß das so was eigentlich nicht hier rein gehört aber  ich verkauf mein Specialized SX Trail one 2010 bei Interesse einfach Melden


----------



## MTB-Timmel (8. Oktober 2011)

hey guys, unser video vom Chinatrail hats in die Top 8 der "beliebtesten Videos der Woche" geschafft ... bitte alle fleißig liken das es dort auch drinne bleibt


----------



## mohoonja (8. Oktober 2011)

Respekt, klasse Video.


----------



## FallobstFN (10. Oktober 2011)

Guten Abend zusammen,

nachdem ich diesen Spätsommer nach langer Abstinenz als Wiedereinsteiger in die MTB
Welt zurückgekehrt bin, suche ich nun nach interessanten Trails und Touren im Bodenseeraum.

Ich bin vor etwa 13 bis 14 Jahren das letzte Mal am Gehrenberg gefahren und seitdem hat sich, wie ich hier lese und sehe, einiges verändert.

Das Chinatrail Video finde ich richtig interessant, aber so etwas traue ich  mir mit meiner Fahrtechnik und meinem Tourenfully (noch) nicht zu.

Ich bin überwiegend auf der Suche nach (Wiedereinsteigertauglichen) schönen Abfahrten, Singletrails o.ä. und würde mich über Tipps sehr freuen.

Grüße


----------



## goshawk (11. Oktober 2011)

der chinatrail, ist eigentlich auch gerade für einsteiger nicht schlecht - wenn er trocken ist. stunts können umfahren werden, steilstücke gibt es kaum und können runtergeschoben werden. aber mach es spannender und fahr umher und suche die trails, macht viel mehr laune, dann schieb sie notfalls einmal ab und du weißt was dich erwartet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (11. Oktober 2011)

und inzwischen ist er auch gut zugänglich. Von unten her, ist ja jetzt Premium-Wanderweg.
*Ironie aus*


----------



## shortygonzalez (11. Oktober 2011)

:kotz:


----------



## FallobstFN (11. Oktober 2011)

Alles klar, danke schön.

Dann werde ich mich mal in Ruhe dort wieder umschauen.
Evtl. riskiere ich dann auch nen ersten Versuch auf dem China.

Danke für die Tipps.

Grüße


----------



## shortygonzalez (11. Oktober 2011)

Pass auf, dass du keinen Premium-Wanderer überfährst! 



FallobstFN schrieb:


> Alles klar, danke schön.
> 
> Dann werde ich mich mal in Ruhe dort wieder umschauen.
> Evtl. riskiere ich dann auch nen ersten Versuch auf dem China.
> ...


----------



## JackSkull (12. Oktober 2011)

ich bin vor einem monat hier her an den bodensee gezogen und da ich mich hier noch nicht wirklich auskenne benötige ich eure hilfe und zwar von wo aus kann ich am besten zum gehrenberg bzw. finde die zufahrt zum freeriden ggf. bissel downhillen, is das am besten wenn ich von markdorf komme?


----------



## trialbiker111 (12. Oktober 2011)

also, die hätten beim chinatrail  vollalles ausschütten können.
Also ich meine halt nach der brücke komplett vor ;D dann wären da nicht mehr die großen matschlöcher vorne 
was mich wundert, dass neben den treppen die kleinen sprünge noch stehen. Ich hätte erwartet, dass sie die plattmachen.

So wie das aussieht ist der Obere teil vom chinatrail nicht betroffen mit dem Premium wander weg, oder wird das auch noch gemacht? ??

aufjedenfall wars heute eig ganz gut befahrbar, etwas nass, aber nicht wirklich matschig


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Oktober 2011)

Hat jemand Bock Freitag, Sonntag oder nächsten Montag Todtnau, Hindelang oder Bad Wildbad unsicher zu machen? Fahre hin und hab noch ein paar Plätze frei.


----------



## TAILor (31. Oktober 2011)

Da frage ich auch direkt mal nach ob jmd lust hat morgen ne schöne tour zu fahren? dachte mal spontan an pfänder (http://www.pfaenderbahn.at/de/Webcam/tabid/63/Default.aspx) da oben scheints klar zu sein

meldet euch! bin auch offen für andere touren

Dan


----------



## bikingarni (5. November 2011)

Verkaufe meinen 77designz Flatout Rahmen, da ich dieses Jahr definitiv langsam machen muss wegen meiner Hand:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/433332/cat/45

Sollte hier jemand aus der Gegend Interesse haben, mache ich einen guten Preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goshawk (6. November 2011)

bin heute nachmittag im wald....china, leimbach und leimbach*....
wer hat noch lust auf herbst-freeriding?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (6. November 2011)

komm auch zu zweit. Wann... kein plan.


----------



## goshawk (6. November 2011)

ab ca. 14.00


----------



## martinos (7. November 2011)

Hi, suche noch Winterpokal Teilnehmer. 

Details siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=551757 . Das mit dem Hackl sehen wir nicht so genau, aber von Markdorf aus dürfte das doch mal ne nette Einkehrtour sein, oder?

Grüße, Martinos


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. November 2011)

Schaut euch das mal an und geht hin wenn ihr Zeit habt. Leider bin ich nicht im Lande:



> Gruezi zusammen,
> das finanzielle Konzept für den Flowcountry Trail steht zwischenzeitlich.
> Die wirklich ausschlaggebende Sitzung wird am Montag, den 5. Dezember, um 15 Uhr im großen Sitzungssaal des Amtshauses stattfinden und ich bitte alle Interessierten zu kommen. Es müssen viele Leute sein damit der Jugendgemeinderat gar nicht anders kann als zusagen.
> Wäre schade, wenn die Biker die Bedeutung des Termins unterschätzen. Die Chancen sind gut, aufgrund der Finanzlage der Stadt aber wacklig.
> ...



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8932468&postcount=1307

@Martinos: kann leider nicht mitmachen, komm grad wegen Uni wenig zum fahren.


----------



## goshawk (15. November 2011)

sorry, aber kann mir einer helfen was das amtshaus ist...
5. dezember - ok ist ein mittwoch abend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinos (16. November 2011)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> @Martinos: kann leider nicht mitmachen, komm grad wegen Uni wenig zum fahren.


 
@Tabletop: habe inzwischen genug Mitstreiter - bis bald mal


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. November 2011)

goshawk schrieb:


> sorry, aber kann mir einer helfen was das amtshaus ist...
> 5. dezember - ok ist ein mittwoch abend...



Ist das Rathaus.


----------



## goshawk (16. November 2011)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ist das Rathaus.



omg,... klar,natürlich! - sorry...


----------



## Jochen_DC (17. November 2011)

goshawk schrieb:


> sorry, aber kann mir einer helfen was das amtshaus ist...
> 5. dezember - ok ist ein mittwoch abend...



mein Kalender behauptet ein Montag


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. November 2011)

goshawk schrieb:


> omg,... klar,natürlich! - sorry...



so mich hat man netterweise nochmal aufgeklärt...das amtshaus ist vis a vis des Rathaus. Also doch nicht Amtshaus gleich Rathaus aber einfach zu finden...wenn genügend Leute kommen dürfte der FC Trail so gut wie gebaut sein


----------



## vali255 (24. November 2011)

http://www.suedkurier.de/region/bod...n-und-Fakten-zu-Wanderwegen;art372484,5243507
hier sind die fakten zu den premium wanderwegen!!
des ganze kostet 178 300 â¬!!
und schaut mal auf den letzten abschnitt!!


----------



## Robsen (24. November 2011)

vali255 schrieb:


> und schaut mal auf den letzten abschnitt!!



wir werden mit reitern in eine schublade gesteckt


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. November 2011)

Nein, es bleibt festzustellen: Wir Mountainbiker haben am Gehrenberg schließlich genug Wege die für uns gedacht sind.


----------



## goshawk (25. November 2011)

z.b. chinesen-trail - genau der trail auf dem jetzt einfach ein stück premium wanderweg verlegt wurde. und die brücke, die von mtb´ler erbaut worden ist, nutz man nun auch ganz unverbindlich mit. 
die formulierung ist reichtlich verwirrend und unüberlegt - passender kommentar gibt es ja schon....
scheinbar sollen die mtb´ler als pioniereinheit vorran um neue schöne wege zu "erkunden", die man dann nacher in wanderwege ummünzt - wollte man nicht genau das vermeiden....?


----------



## blind-fish (25. November 2011)

ja, rene! so läuft es irgendwie doch immer 
vielleicht sollte man der gemeinde mal ne rechnung für die brücke schicken - oder sie zur abwechslung einfach mal selbst zurückbauen bzw. abreissen... 

bin ja mal gespannt: wenn "unser" nagelfallensteller ein umweltschutzmensch ist, dann wäre es doch nur logisch, wenn er auf den premiumwanderwegen auch mal die eine oder andere nagelfalle vergraben würde...

 vg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lörr (25. November 2011)

sollte man eigentlich grade machen, die Brücke auseinander nehmen und die blöd aus der Wäsche gucken lassen. Sofern wir unsere "illegalen Bauten" nutzen, ists böse und muss weg, aber die Stadt darf sie sich einfach so unter den Nagel reißen und plötzlich ists ne tolle Sache und darf dableiben?


----------



## Muffley (25. November 2011)

also ich denke die bauen da schon noch eine "richtige" Brücke für die Fussgänger hin. Die Treppe den Steilhang runter ist ja auch noch nicht ganz fertig. Aber wenn sie die Brücke tatsächlich mitnutzen wollen, muss da auf jeden Fall ein Geländer dran und dann ist's vorbei mit breiten Lenkern und drüberfahren.
Andererseits wär's ganz cool wenn die Wanderer "unsere" Brücke benutzen, würde klar zeigen, dass wir gut gearbeitet haben (vor allem René der den gewaltigen Baumstamm hingeschleppt hat).


----------



## Freeman_1982 (25. November 2011)

Das offizielle Statement zum Thema Brücke ist...

Erstmal bleibt die bestehende. Wenn die Leute die den Weg als Premium-Wanderweg
"abnehmen" die bestehende Brücke anmosern, muss eine neue her. Ansonsten bleibts
wie es jetzt ist.

Ich glaube es wäre nicht clever die Brücke zu entfernen, auch weil wir (jedenfalls noch)
die Hauptnutznießer sind. Wenn die jetzt weggerissen wird, kommen WIR da nicht mehr
lang. Und das fänd ich echt schade. Interessant ist, dass man den Trail auf dem wir uns
bewegen bisher nicht zerstört hat. Damit meine ich das entfernen der "Chicken-Line",
der kleinen Absätze und auch andere Stellen.

Meine Info ist, es wird keine weiteren Bauaktivitäten zu den Premium-Wanderwegen geben.
Ausnahme wäre die Brücke unten am China-Trail wenn das gefordert wird.

Ich verteidige den Mist nicht, aber wir sollten sehr vorsichtig sein um die Sache nicht noch
schlimmer zu machen.

In dem Sinne können wir wohl nur auf die Windräder am Berg hoffen, dann kommt kein
Touri mehr auf die Idee am GB wandern zu gehen und wir hätten unsere Ruhe.

(welch eine Ironie)


----------



## Tabletop84 (25. November 2011)

Bleibt wohl nicht viel ausser Abwarten und Tee trinken. Kommt ja auch drauf an wie die Wege angenommen werden. Wenn da unter der woche nicht viel los ist wirds halt wie bisher sein.


----------



## blind-fish (25. November 2011)

interessant...

also ich sehe das mit der brücke so: wenn sie die mitnutzen, unsere strecke belassen und das sozusagen als "friedensangebot" für wanderer und biker sehen, die die strecke auch gemeinsam benutzen können, dann fände ich es absolut super!! 

wenn sie die brücke mitnutzen, es aber gleichzeitig wieder jede menge ärger für die mtb'ler gibt, dann denke ich persönlich, dass das holz usw. der brücke in einer neuen strecke besser aufgehoben ist, schließlich musste das holz auch mal bezahlt und hintransportiert werden. und dafür, dass man die arbeit hatte, muss man sich ja nicht auch noch an********n lassen... nun ja, lassen wir uns überraschen...

ich glaube nicht, dass die windräder auswirkungen hätten - der rosskopf in freiburg z.b. hat auch 4 stück ohne veränderung der besuchermenge...

gruss


----------



## Tabletop84 (25. November 2011)

Weiß jemand ob da was in den Print-Ausgaben von SZ oder Südkurier über die Wanderwege mit der kuriosen Textpassage erschienen ist?


----------



## goshawk (26. November 2011)

ich denke dass eher der abschnitt nach der langen treppe bis zur brücke beanstandet wird, als die brücke selbst. ich kenne keine wanderbrücke die z.b. ein hasendraht zur rutschsicherung drauf hat - dafür haben sie ein geländer - naja da wären wir wieder beim teetrinken....


----------



## vali255 (26. November 2011)

des problem zur nutzung von wanderern und bikern wird halt sein, dass sich die wanderer beschweren werden dass wir da fahren!
da gibts dann sicher wieder jemand der zur stadt geht und sich beschwert -.-


----------



## Mecka-Joe (30. November 2011)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,

ihr müsst halt diese Schilder anbringen. 







[/url

Gruß Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loopluc (15. Dezember 2011)

Liebe Biker des Gehrenbergs!!!

Auch wenn dies im Moment nicht wirklich in die Diskussion über die Trails am Gberg geht.....

Evtl habt ihr schon einmal vom MTB Gehrenberg e.V. gehört....
Dieser Verein wurde vor 10 Jahren gegründet, um die Trails am Gehrenberg zu legalisieren... leider ist daraus nie etwas richtiges geworden... 

 Jedoch wurde der Verein weitergeführt wodurch das GForceRacing-Team entstanden ist... 
 Dieses "noch" sehr auf Downhill fixierte Team bestreitet jedes Jahr mehrere Downhillrennen in ganz Europa und ist auch sonst viel unterwegs.
 Vielleicht habt ihr uns auch schon am Gehrenberg getroffen, unschwer an unsren gelb,blauen Trikots zu erkennen.

 Nächstes Jahr wird es eine Fusion zwischen dem jetzigen Team und den MTB-Begeisterten aus Weingarten geben, 
 wodurch eine gute Grundlage, für ein super Team im Bodenseekreis geschaffen werden soll.

 Was soll das ganze für euch?
 Wir wollen versuchen, gerade jungen Leuten die Möglichkeit geben, mit uns auch auf andere Strecken zu kommen. 
 Gemeinsame Ausfahrten in Bikeparks, Trainingswochenenden oder auch Bikewochen führen wir schon mehrere Jahre durch.
 Darüberhinaus habt ihr die Möglichkeit,mit uns ganz einfach auf Downhillrennen, wie dem IXS Cup, zu fahren, oder sogar eine Lizenz zu bekommen.

 Und zu guter letzt zusammen Spass am biken haben!

 Mehr Infos über uns findet ihr unter www.gforceracing.de

 Wenn ihr Lust habt, unserem Team beizutreten oder Fragen habt, meldet euch einfach bei mir oder unter [email protected] 
oder im FB auf unserer Fanpage.

Schöne Grüße

Lucas


----------



## MTB-Timmel (24. Dezember 2011)

Ich wünsch euch alle Frohe Weihnachten - hier mein persöhnliches Geschenk an Euch. Viel Spaß !


----------



## Aitschie (1. Januar 2012)

Damit ihr mal seht, wo nocinoib sich so rumtreibt, wenn er mal nicht auf den Gehrenberg-Trails unterwegs ist: 

​
Euch allen ein gutes neues 2012!!!!


----------



## Nocinoib (2. Januar 2012)

Tja, Aitschi konnte ja nicht wissen, dass mich hier im Thread nur wenige kennen ... 

Das soll aber nicht heißen, dass ich nicht oft am Monte Gero wäre. Auch schätze ich Euer Engagement für die Trails sehr. Weiter so! Freue mich schon auf die nächste Saison. Und eigentlich warte ich nur, dass es mal richtig gefroren ist und nicht zu viel Schnee liegt ...

Das Allgäu kann ich wirklich empfehlen. Voraussetzung ist allerdings eine ordentliche Portion Spaß an technisch ausgerichteten Downhills sowie die Bereitschaft das Bike auch mal ein paar Höhenmeter zu tragen.

Gutes Neues!

Nocinoib


----------



## shortygonzalez (2. Januar 2012)

...tragen? Nö! :-D


----------



## Mecka-Joe (2. Januar 2012)

Schönes Video. 
Wo kann man das mal nachfahren?

Gruß Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (2. Januar 2012)

hast uns vielleicht nen GPS Link?


----------



## Nocinoib (2. Januar 2012)

Ne, kein GPS. Karte hilft! Hintersteiner Tal, südseitig auf den hohen Berg mit Bezug zum Video. Sehr viel tragen (mehrere Stunden, kein Witz)!!! Auf keinen Fall mit Klickies oder bei Nässe. Ist keine "eigentliche" Biketour. Falls ernsthaftes Interesse besteht weitere Infos gerne per PM.


----------



## Nocinoib (15. Januar 2012)

Früher Vogel fängt den Wurm ...
Traumhafte Bedingungen heute morgen bei Sonne, Frost und hartem Boden.
So kann der Winter weiter gehen


----------



## Freeman_1982 (15. Januar 2012)

war gegen 15Uhr unterwegs. Oben rum wars hart, weiter unten aufgeweicht. Ging so.


----------



## goshawk (15. Januar 2012)

War auch am Nachmittag im Walde. Allerdings nur zu Fuss - wegen der Rüsselseuche ,wollte keinen Rückschlag.
Für Insider: Der momentan bekannte Trail ist soweit fertiggestellt. Gerade im oberen Bereich hat sich noch einiges getan, allerdings konnte ich die neuen Abschnitte im oberen Bereich noch nicht probefahren (Zeitmangel, Rüsselseuche, Matsch, Sturm, kein Bock...hoffe die Sachen sind auch fahrbar). Also wer sich beeilt kann den Trail nun "einweihen" - Hals und Beinbruch.
Eventl. könnem wir ja im Frühjahr eine kl. Sesion machen?
Und bitte, bitte den Trail in Ehren halten - dewegen auch noch kein offzieller Name - Danke...

mfg rené


----------



## Freeman_1982 (15. Januar 2012)

René schwing dich morgen aufs Rad und probiers selber aus.  ne im ernst, ich denke ich bin morgen um die Mittagszeit auch wieder dort. Muss aber dann wieder zur Arbeit.


----------



## vali255 (16. Januar 2012)

ja session hört sich gut an 
ich denk es würden auch einige mitmachen


----------



## Nocinoib (16. Januar 2012)

goshawk schrieb:


> ... allerdings konnte ich die neuen Abschnitte im oberen Bereich noch nicht probefahren (Zeitmangel, Rüsselseuche, Matsch, Sturm, kein Bock...hoffe die Sachen sind auch fahrbar). Also wer sich beeilt kann den Trail nun "einweihen" - Hals und Beinbruch.
> ...
> mfg rené



Ja wie??? War ausgerechnet mir als völliger Freeride-Amateur am Sonntag morgen die Erstbefahrung gegönnt? Das kann ja nicht wahr sein! Ich dachte noch: So ein top Zustand!  
Fahrbarkeit kommt wohl auf die Geschwindigkeit an. "Langsam" ging's jedenfalls. 

Ihr habt meinen vollen Respekt. Keine Sorge, ich bin ein seltener und verschwiegener Nutzer.


----------



## goshawk (16. Januar 2012)

Nocinoib schrieb:


> Ja wie??? War ausgerechnet mir als völliger Freeride-Amateur am Sonntag morgen die Erstbefahrung gegönnt? Das kann ja nicht wahr sein! Ich dachte noch: So ein top Zustand!
> Fahrbarkeit kommt wohl auf die Geschwindigkeit an. "Langsam" ging's jedenfalls.
> 
> Ihr habt meinen vollen Respekt. Keine Sorge, ich bin ein seltener und verschwiegener Nutzer.



also im trockenen zustand kann man es dem gelände entsprechend gut laufen lassen - aber wenn es nass  bzw gefroren ist, dann kann das ganz schnell bös enden.
ich denke wenn du ein paar mal gefahren bist und die strecke kennst, kannste es eher fetzen lassen - aber die strecke sollte eh ein anderer kaliber werden wie das vorhandene.

danke für das lob.


----------



## FFM (17. Januar 2012)

Bitte um Unterstützung....DANKE

http://www.petitiononline.de/petition/flow-country-trail-weingarten-2012/782


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vali255 (18. Januar 2012)

wär hammer wenn des klappt!!


----------



## Aitschie (19. Januar 2012)

FFM schrieb:


> Bitte um Unterstützung....DANKE
> 
> http://www.petitiononline.de/petition/flow-country-trail-weingarten-2012/782



Auch wenn ich kein direkter Nutzer wäre, unterschrieben hab ich trotzdem. 

Tipp: schreibt mal die Betreiber des Forums (z.B. Thomas aka Thomas oder stefan aka Nuts) an, vielleicht können die einen News-Beitrag machen. Ich habe dort mal angefragt, die sind immer sehr offen für News (ihr müsstet nur einen bisschen längeren Text als den obigen schreiben... ) Das würde die Zahl der Unterschriften explodieren lassen und bringt vor allem Aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## Nocinoib (19. Januar 2012)

Habe auch unterschrieben. Weiß das Bike-Studio in Weingarten davon? Auch da könnte man sonst noch Unterschriften sammeln.


----------



## Jochen_DC (19. Januar 2012)

@Aitschie Danke für den Tipp...manchmal sieht man den Wald vor Bäumen nicht ;-) Da ich sowieso nen guten Draht zum IBC hab hab ich das mal getan 

@nocinoib jepp die papier unterschriftslisten liegen im bike studio weingarten, tettnang und in fossys skateshop in rv aus. morgen is die erste hürde dran...wenn wir die packen geht es ende februar um die wurst. und wenn alles glatt läuft darf in den sommerferien bereits geflowt werden


----------



## loopluc (19. Januar 2012)

sauber fabi!


----------



## Jochen_DC (19. Januar 2012)

so ibc machts  bin grad am texten für die news  danke aitschie für den anstoss


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Januar 2012)

Prima


----------



## Aitschie (26. Januar 2012)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> so ibc machts  bin grad am texten für die news  danke aitschie für den anstoss



No Way! Hab den Newsbeitrag gerade überflogen, liest sich gut und ich finde es extrem positiv, dass ihr Aktivitäten in die Richtung "legale Trails" unternehmt. Jede (hoffentlich erfolgreiche) Aktion übt positiven Druck auf andere Gemeinden aus und erleichtert es nachfolgenden Aktionen! 

Meine Frau hat auch unterschreiben - obwohl sie mit MTB wenig am Hut hat 

PS: ich verlinke auch mal im Ulmer Touren Thread...


----------



## Ischi (2. März 2012)

Hallo,

wir wohnen auch seit etwa 2 Monaten in Weingarten und haben in den letzten Wochen die Trails dort erkundet. Würden morgen gern mal zum Gehrenberg fahren. Deswegen die gute alte Frage, findet man die Trails gut? In welche Richtung muss man sich halten, wenn man von Markdorf aus kommt. Oder kommt man auch aus Richtung Norden gut zu den Trails?
Würde mich über ne PM freuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Galen (3. März 2012)

Without a tour guide, the first time could be frustrating. The trails are not that easy to find for foreigners. If you get an insider to go with you, you will probably not want to go back home. Have fun! The best would be to send a private message to one of the guys who posts a lot about Monte Gero here.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (9. März 2012)

welcher volla***h rennt durch en wald und sägt am chinatrail wurzeln weg ??? da muss man sich doch echt ans hirn fassen ....


----------



## goshawk (9. März 2012)

wow... das ist ja mal echt hirnlos - so als würde man auf ner rennradbahn extra hindernisse aufbauen...

das kommt sicher gut an, das trägt bestimmt gut dazu bei das wir ernst genommen werden und man uns in ruhe lässt...-wer immer das auch ist und egal welche überlegungen du dabei hast: lass es sein!!!!! danke!


----------



## shortygonzalez (10. März 2012)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> welcher volla***h rennt durch en wald und sägt am chinatrail wurzeln weg ??? da muss man sich doch echt ans hirn fassen ....



Verdullt eure Zeit doch damit mal was sinnvolles am Trail zu machen...der könnte nach dem Winter an einigen Stellen etwas Pflege gebrauchen!


----------



## X-Fire (10. März 2012)

also wenn man den trail nicht auswendig kennt, dann merkt man das garnicht. habs mir schlimmer vorgestellt.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (11. März 2012)

Ja, ich denke ich darf sagen ich kenn den Trail gut. Ich habs nicht gemerkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hippje (19. März 2012)

War am Mittwoch mal wieder oben auf'm Berg.
Habt Ihr mitbekommen, dass das obere Stück vom Leimbachtrail (einstieg unterhalb von Allerheiligen) komplett mit Bäumen quer in die Strecke gefällt unbefahrbar gemacht wurde. Hab gedacht ich spinn. Überall werden Bäume gefällt und danach sauber am Wegrand gestapelt. Anderst im oberen Abschnitt des Trails. Das sieht so aus, wie wenn Bäume willkürlich nur zum Zweck der Unbefahrbarkeit des Trails gefällt wurden.


----------



## shortygonzalez (19. März 2012)

hippje schrieb:


> War am Mittwoch mal wieder oben auf'm Berg.
> Habt Ihr mitbekommen, dass das obere Stück vom Leimbachtrail (einstieg unterhalb von Allerheiligen) komplett mit Bäumen quer in die Strecke gefällt unbefahrbar gemacht wurde. Hab gedacht ich spinn. Überall werden Bäume gefällt und danach sauber am Wegrand gestapelt. Anderst im oberen Abschnitt des Trails. Das sieht so aus, wie wenn Bäume willkürlich nur zum Zweck der Unbefahrbarkeit des Trails gefällt wurden.



...also Jungs....konnt ihr Kicker schaufeln!!! :-D


----------



## Freeman_1982 (19. März 2012)

wenn dem so wäre würden in naher Zukunft viele neue Hühnerleitern entstehen. 
Schätze ich mal so.

Denke aber die Bäume kommen noch weg. Sah in Vergangenheit schon öfter so aus
und bisher ists immer weggekommen.


----------



## goshawk (19. März 2012)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> wenn dem so wäre würden in naher Zukunft viele neue Hühnerleitern entstehen.




hey, so arbeitsgeil kenne ich dich ja gar nicht. wünsch dir viel ausdauer bei deinem vorhaben

goshawk


----------



## Freeman_1982 (19. März 2012)

keine Bange ich hab mich nicht gemeint.


----------



## goshawk (19. März 2012)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> keine Bange ich hab mich nicht gemeint.


----------



## loopluc (11. April 2012)

Ich hatte dies schon in der Facebook Gruppe gepostet, aber jetzt noch hier: 
Post vom 25.März....

wir haben heute die besitzer von dem neuen trail getroffen...
sie sind echt nicht so begeistert von dem trail...
Bzw eigentlich finden sie es nicht schlimm wenn man durch ihren wald fährt, aber wollen nicht verantwortlich sein, wenn jemandem etwas passiert.... vielleicht sollten die erschaffer des trails, welche ja echt echt viel arbeit da reingesteckt haben, mal versuchen mit denen in kontakt zu treten, bzw was aufhängen, dass das befahren auf eigene gefahr erfolgt oder so.... es wäre ja schade, wenn der tolle trail bald geschichte wäre....
-------
Mittlerweile hängt dort ja auch ein Schild....


----------



## goshawk (11. April 2012)

...und die "brücke" ist platt gemacht worden...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (11. April 2012)

neeee, ne. Die liegt doch weiter unten im Trail.


----------



## goshawk (11. April 2012)

schau an, schau an... und wieso ist sie dann nicht wieder am platz? wie ich gehört habe fahren da inzwischen ganz schön viele biker runter. nervt das nicht wenn man den schwung für die gegenseite nicht mitnehmen kann?
nachdem dieser trail eh bekannt ist wie ein bunter hund und um der wahrheit ehre zu zollen. die hände die diesen trail erbaut haben, die zig 100erte kilo von steinen aus dem bachbett geschleppt haben, geschaufelt, gesägt und geflucht haben wenn was nicht funzte, hämmern gerade diesen text hier rein. seit fertigstellung bis heute bleibt es mir, aufgrund krankheit, familie und job,verwehrt den trail einmal selbst in voller länge fahren zu können - dieser schlimme zeitmangel bleibt mir wohl auch in nächster zeit erhalten.
deshalbt: kümmert euch um den trail, oder macht was ihr wollt. einigt euch mit dem waldbesitzer selbst, damit ihr weiterhin diesen genialen trail fetzen könnt. ich habe das lager gewechselt und gehöre in zukunft zur fraktion "ich fahre, die andern sollen bauen und pflegen", sonst komme ich und meine sprösslinge gar nicht mehr zum biken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (11. April 2012)

na die Antwort ist doch simpel, weil die die dort runter fahren (hab ich leider auch
noch kein einziges mal gemacht) kein Bock haben die Brücke wieder aufzustellen.
Dafür müsste man absteigen und 2min. investieren. 

Sprösslinge gehen vor, is klar. Wird Zeit dass der Große selber das Bike unter die
Füße nimmt.


----------



## surfingsascha (19. April 2012)

Hey Jungs, 

bevor ich´s über die endlosen Weiten von ebay inseriere, probier ich´s doch lieber erstmal hier an lokaler Stelle!

Also:
Da ich mir blöderweise längerfristige Verletzungen durch einen Unfall zugezogen hab, muss ich leider mein *Canyon Torque FR 9.0* verkaufen!
Das Rad hat die Beste Ausstattungsvariante von Canyon (Fox Talas, Sram X0, Formula The One, Hammerschmidt Kurbel,...) ist aus der Saison 2009 und ich hab´s eigentlich mehr als All-Mountain eingesetzt (also lediglich mal ein paar G-Berg Sprüngchen)
Das Rad ist top gepflegt und frisch gewartet, hat neue Reifen (Muddy Mary) und Kette drauf.

Wer´s nicht kennt: Das Radl ist ein echter Alleskönner, durch die Hammerschmidt kommt man wirklich überall rauf und dann mit viel Spass überall wieder runter. 

Wer Interesse hat oder noch mehr Infos braucht meldet sich einfach:
[email protected] oder 0160-1571062. Das bike kann in Fischbach besichtigt werden.

so long
Sascha


----------



## Freeman_1982 (20. April 2012)

welche Rahmengröße und was für eine Preisvorstellung? Hätt jemanden, ders brauchen könnte.


----------



## Maze77 (20. April 2012)

Hey Sascha,
was hast den angestellt?
Wir müssen das mit dem Bier jetzt endlich mal auf die Reihe kriegen. 

Gruss Maze


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. April 2012)

Wenn wir grade beim Verkaufen sind:

Bei mir liegt noch eine Totem rum die ich nicht mehr brauche. Siehe Bikemarkt.


----------



## surfingsascha (20. April 2012)

...das kommt davon, wenn man noch so am späten abend versucht geistreiche texte zu vormulieren - man vergisst die hälfte!

also kleiner Nachtrag zum angebotenen *Canyon Torque FR 9.0*:
Rahmengröße M (18,5")
Laufradsatz Mavic Demax 

Preis:  1500,-

grüße
sascha

@ matze: klar müssen wir mal wieder gemeinsam radeln + cervesa allerdings halt nur noch gaaanz piano schotterweg etc. und danach noch´n alkoholfreies ;-)


----------



## Robsen (20. April 2012)

Zum Thema: hätte ein rose bike zu verkaufen. Sehr wenig gefahren. Details im bikemarkt.

Und der Preis ist vb.


----------



## X-Fire (22. April 2012)

also ein rahmen / gabelset hab ich auch noch  siehe bikemarkt. Preis ist ebenfalls VB !


----------



## goshawk (22. April 2012)

X-Fire schrieb:


> also ein rahmen / gabelset hab ich auch noch  siehe bikemarkt. Preis ist ebenfalls VB !



hast jetzt kein fr bike mehr...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Fire (22. April 2012)

goshawk schrieb:


> hast jetzt kein fr bike mehr...?



hab mitlerweile nen canyon frx flashzone 

aber nen freerider will ich mir noch aufbauen mit den restlichen teilen.


----------



## fanatikz (24. April 2012)

Servus, gibt's bei euch denn sowas wie ein regelmäßiges treffen. Würd mir das Revier gern mal anschauen...


----------



## goshawk (25. April 2012)

wenn am sonntag gutes wetter ist schwirren die biker in massen auf und um dem berg. am nachmittag vor allem die fr/dh fraktion....
oder schau mal ins faze-buuk...


----------



## Freerider88 (28. April 2012)

Ich zitiere mal kurz aus Facebook für die Leute, die nur hier unterwegs sind! Bezieht sich auf den Chinesentrail ganz unten... Da ist heute Eröffnung von den Premiumwanderwegen und von daher bestimmt einiges an Wanderern unterwegs,,,

Timur Welte
jungs morgen nur bis vor den kiesweg wenn ihr ganz abfahren wollt lauft den rest wenn wir wandere umfahren sind wir alle am arsch und dann habens wir mit der stadt total verkackt


----------



## domisa (21. Mai 2012)

ja toll auf dem schild aufm secret trail steht betreten des grundstückes verboten und da soll ziemlich viel am arsch sein erster drop brücke... ?


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. Mai 2012)

Niemand kann ohne Weiteres den Zugang zu einem Waldstück verbieten. Auch nicht der Waldbesitzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goshawk (21. Mai 2012)

mal ganz entspannt jungs. das schild hat seinen grund:  lt. deutscher rechtssprechung haftet der grundstückbesitzer für fast alle unfälle auf sein grund und boden. und weil er keinen bock auf stress hat, wenn es einen bös mault (und bei den steinfelder ist das risiko einiges höher als sonst), hat er das verbotsschild aufgestellt. bisher hat der besitzer relativ wenig kaputt gemacht. die größten zerstörungen an strecke und bauwerke gingen bisher immer von mtb´ler aus. das übliche programm: zu doof zu fahren, abkürzungen, im größten schmodder fahren, willkürliche und misserabel ausgeführte änderungen an den bauten (meist weil man zu doof ist mit der vorhanden situation unzugehen)....gähn immer das gleiche...
wenn der waldbesitzer natürlich den äusserst misserabeln zustand z.b. von der oberen brücke sieht ist klar das er sie wegreißt oder den trail darum zumacht. das würde ich auch sofort machen, dann da ist "auf die fresse fliegen" garantiert und er hats nacher am sack.
besser wäre es mal ein paar stunden in eine gescheide und stabile konstruktion zu investieren, als immer nur spaß haben zu wollen und nacher rumheulen wenn was passiert oder es fett streß auf´m trail gibt.
man sieht einem trail ziemlich schnell an ob da leute da sind die in auch pflegen und warten oder ob es nur spacken (von cc´ler bis dh´ler) da sind die den trail shredden sich aber ein scheiß um die instandhaltung scheren; so z.b. momentan am chinatrail...

also jungs, pack mal mit an und zeigt was ihr drauf habt und das euch die trails am gehrenberg etwas wert sind...

mfg rené


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (21. Mai 2012)

Also ich oute mich jetzt mal als einer der bisher (seit etwa 2 Monaten) auch nur runtergefahren ist.
Ich bin aber gerne dabei den Trail zu pflegen 
Denn der Gehrenberg ist echt der Hammer!!!
Falls hier noch ein paar Gleichgesinnte sind, dann am besten die Details per PN.


----------



## domisa (23. Mai 2012)

Es wird ja grad in der facebook gruppe diskutiert, am 2juni ist bauen für alle  Uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest jeder am besten ne schaufel hammer oder irgenwas mitbringen und mithelfen


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (23. Mai 2012)

Hört sich gut an.
Wäre nett, wenn einer den endgültigen Termin hier posten würde, da ich nicht so der facebooker bin


----------



## fanatikz (23. Mai 2012)

Hat mal bitte einer n Link zur fb Gruppe? Find da wenig sinniges...


----------



## Sklaventreiber (24. Mai 2012)

Bei FB einfach mal die Gehrenberg Biker suchen, ca. 180 Mitglieder. Sollte wohl kein Problem sein...


----------



## domisa (26. Mai 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/groups/158929764162815/ Hier der Link von der fb Gruppe


----------



## vroco6 (5. Juni 2012)

Gibts eigentlich noch den verrückten der nagelbretter auslegt und stützbalken ansägt?


----------



## Astgabel (5. Juni 2012)

Als ich letztens da war, war nix. Nur ein doofer Baum und jetzt tut Hand auwa :-/


----------



## vroco6 (5. Juni 2012)

Astgabel schrieb:


> Als ich letztens da war, war nix. Nur ein doofer Baum und jetzt tut Hand auwa :-/




der baum ist dir also hinterhergerannt und hat dir auffe hand gekloppt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muffley (5. Juni 2012)

vroco6 schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich noch den verrückten der nagelbretter auslegt und stützbalken ansägt?



zum Glück ist seit einiger Zeit Ruhe. Ich denke dass der öffentliche Druck über Medien, Polizei, Stadtverwaltung etc. schon etwas gebracht hat.

Aber Bitte: weiterhin anständig bleiben, keine Wanderer umfahren oder gefährden und keine windigen Bauten die potentiell gefährlich sind.


----------



## Astgabel (5. Juni 2012)

vroco6 schrieb:


> der baum ist dir also hinterhergerannt und hat dir auffe hand gekloppt?



Ne hat sich mit aller kraft gegen mein Pedal gestemmt so das ich ne Flugstunde gratis bekam.


----------



## vroco6 (5. Juni 2012)

Astgabel schrieb:


> Ne hat sich mit aller kraft gegen mein Pedal gestemmt so das ich ne Flugstunde gratis bekam.



lag bestimmt an deiner geilen astGabel  aber lass mich raten - die landung hättest du erst in der nächsten "flugstunde" gehabt?


----------



## vroco6 (5. Juni 2012)

Muffley schrieb:


> zum Glück ist seit einiger Zeit Ruhe. Ich denke dass der öffentliche Druck über Medien, Polizei, Stadtverwaltung etc. schon etwas gebracht hat.
> 
> Aber Bitte: weiterhin anständig bleiben, keine Wanderer umfahren oder gefährden und keine windigen Bauten die potentiell gefährlich sind.



Also gibts das "problem" immernoch... ich bin - ausser ende letztes jahr - seit eeeewigkeiten nimmer dort gewesen. damals war das ganz akut mit dem "fallensteller"...
Also immer schön aufpassen! und die wanderer nett und langsam umfahren  wir sind doch alle nette biker


----------



## Astgabel (6. Juni 2012)

Strecke hochlatschen ist da die beste Versicherung.


----------



## goshawk (6. Juni 2012)

vroco6 schrieb:


> Also immer schön aufpassen! und die wanderer nett und langsam umfahren  wir sind doch alle nette biker



also wenn wir die wanderer schon UMFAHREN sollen, dann bitte vollgas, nicht das sich einer danach an uns erinnern kann...


----------



## mohoonja (23. Juni 2012)

Hi Jungs, schaut mal. Andere Gegend, gleiches Problem...

http://www.schwaebische.de/region/b...er-machen-Waldboden-kaputt-_arid,5272763.html


----------



## Astgabel (23. Juni 2012)

Oh man was der Förster da wieder ablässt zzz. Der böse böse mtbler... Die pösen puben machen immer alles put. Die sollen sich doch mal die Wälder anschauen. 80% sind doch eh schon so beforstet das da kein Busch mehr wächst. Und dann jammert er rum das en trial von 80 cm Breite alles zerstört. Zu oberflächlich wirklich. Aber wenn er die grossen Maschinen antanzen lässt um ein paar Bäume raus zu ziehen da sagt man nichts. Wird ja nur immer so 3M breite und 1 m Tiefe Wege in den boden gefräst aber der böse mtbler mit seinem radel macht alles immer kaputt. Immer das gleiche. Fliest der Rubel alles paletti kommt nix rüber muss es immer verboten werden ob g Berg oder wanderst.


----------



## Rookie- (23. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
War heute seit ca.2 Jahren mal wieder am gehrenberg unterwegs! 
Ich wollte dem/denjenigen erbauer des "XXX" (glaube so war der Name) mal meinen allergrÃ¶Ãten Respekt gewÃ¤hren! Ich schaufle in meiner Freizeit auch gerne trails, und weiÃ daher was das fÃ¼r ein StÃ¼ck Arbeit war!! Absolut geiler Trail! Und das wichtigste, es gibt noch nicht die verknackte "chickenline"! Sowas nennt sich Trail! 
ð


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohoonja (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen, es heisst wieder aufpassen am Gehrenberg.

http://www.suedkurier.de/region/bod...-wird-fast-zur-Radler-Falle;art372484,5564170

Hat zwar nichts direkt mit den Bautätigkeiten zu tun, haltet aber trotzdem die Augen offen.

Übrigens finde ich es recht kontraproduktiv und nicht sehr klug, im FB konkrete Pläne zu euren Bautätigkeiten zu veröffentlichen. Und dazu noch mit den Namen.


----------



## Astgabel (25. Juni 2012)

Kommen jetzt wieder Draht Spanner  zu den Bauplänen in Fb. Auch wenn die nicht ernst gemeint sind zieht es doch wider die Aufmerksamkeit auf uns.


----------



## Exteci (27. August 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich wohne jetzt seit 4 Jahren am Bodensee in FN und interessiere mich in letzter Zeit für das MTB. Da ich nicht genau wusste wo ich mich hinwenden soll versuche ich das einfach mal hier, da Ihr ja in der nähe hier aktiv seit und mir bestimmt gut Auskunft geben könnt. 

Ich habe also vor mit dem Biken anzufangen weis aber nicht genau wie. Derzeit besitze ich noch kein MTB also wär die Anschaffung wohl mal der erste Step in die richtige Richtung.

Wenn ich in Friedrichshafen/Umgebung hier Biken will, empfehlt ihr mir da ein Fully oder Hardtail? Über die Unterschied usw. habe ich mich bereits gut informiert es geht mir also rein um eure objektive Bewertung. Ich weis auch das ein Fully bei entsprechend hoher Investition natürlich besser als ein HT ist. Zum Einstieg wär halt ein Hardtail billiger, aber hat das am Gehrenberg z.B. überhaupt sind mit einem Hardtail anzuteten oder eher weniger? 

Wieviel ich für den Anfang für ein Bike ausgeben mag weis ich auch noch nicht genau. Eine Gebrauchtkauf ziehe ich auch ernsthaft in betracht nur finde ich auf den wenigen seiten wo ich da jetzt geschaut habe kaum gebrauchte Bikes in meiner Größe (170cm  )

Ich nehme an es sollte für diese Zwecke ein AllMountain MTB sein da man einen ordentlichen Federweg benötigt.

Könnt Ihr mir sonst noch irgendwelche Hinweise geben wie ich am besten "einsteigen" kann.

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!

Christian


----------



## martinos (27. August 2012)

Exteci schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich wohne jetzt seit 4 Jahren am Bodensee in FN und interessiere mich in letzter Zeit für das MTB. Da ich nicht genau wusste wo ich mich hinwenden soll versuche ich das einfach mal hier, da Ihr ja in der nähe hier aktiv seit und mir bestimmt gut Auskunft geben könnt.
> 
> Ich habe also vor mit dem Biken anzufangen weis aber nicht genau wie. Derzeit besitze ich noch kein MTB also wär die Anschaffung wohl mal der erste Step in die richtige Richtung.
> ...


 
Hi Christian,

am Samstag ist Publikumstag auf der Eurobike. Geh frühmorgens hin, schau dir die Bikes an, fahr im Freigelände mal mit ein paar davon (nur kein E-Bike) und frag dich mal ein bißchen durch. Wenn du früh morgens gehst, dann ist auch noch nicht so viel los.

Richtung Bikewahl: wenn du nur Feldwege fahren willst, dann nimm ein Hardtail. Wenn du auch Berge hoch und vor allem auf Singletrails runter fahren willst, dann wäre ein Fully schon sinnvoller. Ich würde dir zu einem AllMountain raten, da macht man meiner Einschätzung nach am wenigsten falsch. Aber ohne dich zu kennen (du kennst deine Anforderungen ja selbst noch nicht) ist das extrem schwierig.

Vielleicht wäre es auch sinnig, einfach mal bei nem Radladen oder nem Kumpel ein oder mehrere Bikes auszuleihen und dann mal losfahren und schauen, was dir gefällt.


----------



## Astgabel (27. August 2012)

Hi, du solltest dich zuerst mal hinsetzten und fragen was du genau fahren willst. Denn es bleibt meistens nicht nur bei Feldwegen. Nur mal so zum Beispiel ich hab mir auch damals gedacht ein Allmountain reicht mir aber das hat sich bald als Fehler herausgestellt. Ich fahre am liebsten Freeride DH. Und da kommt so ein Allm. sehr schnell an seine Grenzen. Zu wenig Federweg, zu leicht . 
Und Kauf dir nicht zuerst ein Bike und bemerk dann das es doch nicht das richtige ist. Rausgeschmissenes Geld. 
Und nix geht über ein fully.


----------



## Exteci (27. August 2012)

Also zur Eurobike wuerde ich schon gern gehen aber meist is da morgens schon richtig viel los und ich als anfaenger komm da kaum zu was und wueder mir halt auch gern zeit lassen.

Ich wuerde ja sehr gern mal von nem Freund oder so das mtb testen auch ob es mir ueberhaupt spass macht usw. aber leider fahren meine freunde alle nicht mtb. Nur n Kumpel hat sich vor kurzem nen DH gekauft aber ich wuerde lieber gern auch den Berg hoch fahren anstatt mich hoch fahren zu lassen. Aber natuerlich werde ich das auch mal testen :-D Ich bin schon bereit geld in das Sportgeraet zu stecken aber wuerde halt erst gern wissen ob es etwas fuer mich ist  und da tu ich mich halt schwer.

Welche guten Haendler gibt es denn hier in der naehe? Und kann man dann da die Bikes auch fuer n paar Stunden leihen um es am Berg zu testen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (27. August 2012)

Man kann sich glaub auch von Rose Testbikes für ein Wochenende zuschicken lassen. Den Betrag den man dafür entrichten muss bekommt man dann im Falle eines Kaufes angerechnet.

In Todtnau kannst du auch nach Anmeldung alle Räder testen: http://www.roseversand.de/inhalt/service/rose-testen/testcenter

Händler machen das manchmal auch aber bei den meisten darfst du wohl nur die Parkplatzrunde drehen.


----------



## dmo (28. August 2012)

Wenn du Gehrenberg gerade noch so hoch aber mit fetter Action runter fahren willst, dann kauf dir einen Freerider, wenn du Gehrenberg hoch und trotzdem noch mit coolem Programm runter fahren willst ein Enduro. Für nur runter oder Bikeparks lieber gleich ein massives Gerät (Downhillbike). Wenn du nicht ganz so krasse Gelände-Touren mit etwas Straße fahren willst, dann nimm ein Allmountain. Wenn du reine Geländetouren (mit Sprüngen) machen willst brauchst du mindestens ein Enduro und wenn du 50% Straße und 50% leichtere Trails fahren willst, dann nimm ein CrossCountry Bike. Je höher der Straße oder Forstweganteil ist, und wenn du gar keine gröberen Sachen fährst, desto eher ein Hardtail. 

Ein Rad für alles gibt es leider nicht. Ist eigentlich fast so wie bei Motorrädern, mit dem Crosser ist es auf der Straße schlecht und mit der Tourenmaschine ist es schlecht im Gelände. Mit einem Enduro-Motorrad kannst du beides halbwegs gescheit fahren. 

Die Unterschiede sind einfach riesig, also erst überlegen wo und was du fahren willst bzw. auf was du verzichten kannst und dann schauen was für ein Rad du nimmst. 

Gruß David


----------



## Exteci (29. August 2012)

Danke für eure Antworten.
Ich werde also erstmal meine eigenen Anforderungen irgendwie herausfinden müssen. Wie ich das jetzt genau anstell weis ich allerdings noch nicht. Wahrscheinlich werde ich einige Händler nach der EuroBike aufsuchen und mich mal durchfragen. Vllt hat ja da auch jmd nen Tipp wo ich die unterschiedlichen Bikes mal in Aktion fahren darf... denn nur ne runde aufm Parkplatz bringt mir je herzlich wenig!


----------



## martinos (29. August 2012)

Exteci schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten.
> Ich werde also erstmal meine eigenen Anforderungen irgendwie herausfinden müssen. Wie ich das jetzt genau anstell weis ich allerdings noch nicht. Wahrscheinlich werde ich einige Händler nach der EuroBike aufsuchen und mich mal durchfragen. Vllt hat ja da auch jmd nen Tipp wo ich die unterschiedlichen Bikes mal in Aktion fahren darf... denn nur ne runde aufm Parkplatz bringt mir je herzlich wenig!


 
Radolfzell ist zwar nicht ums Eck, aber ich weiß, dass der Zweirad Joos Räder teilweise auch übers Wochenende oder für nen ganzen Tag verleiht - ruf den doch mal an.


----------



## zoomer (29. August 2012)

Juchu !

Bin am Montag auch endlich den Gehrenberg raufgekommen.
Zwar auf der Strasse und auf der letzten Rille aber selbst das Stück
vor Allerheiligen hat geklappt.

Das ging letztes Jahr noch nicht.


----------



## Astgabel (7. September 2012)

Morgen füh bisschen Chinesen Flitzen jemand dabei ?


----------



## Nocinoib (9. September 2012)

Bikestudio in Weingarten/Baienfurt hat Testbikes: http://www.bike-studio.de/index.php/2011-11-08-10-15-18/weingarten 

Ebenso Radstation in Lindau: http://www.fahrradstation-lindau.de/kontakt-impressum/oeffnungszeiten/

Viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Testen!




Exteci schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten.
> Ich werde also erstmal meine eigenen Anforderungen irgendwie herausfinden müssen. Wie ich das jetzt genau anstell weis ich allerdings noch nicht. Wahrscheinlich werde ich einige Händler nach der EuroBike aufsuchen und mich mal durchfragen. Vllt hat ja da auch jmd nen Tipp wo ich die unterschiedlichen Bikes mal in Aktion fahren darf... denn nur ne runde aufm Parkplatz bringt mir je herzlich wenig!


----------



## mike365 (18. September 2012)

sers, hat jemand lust und zeit morgen nach albstadt zu fahren?? ich hätte noch einen platz frei, fahr so gegen 11:00 von fn fischbach los


----------



## Astgabel (18. September 2012)

Würde mitkommen nur die Arbeit ist im weg


----------



## Jochen_DC (1. Oktober 2012)

Bitte auf link und dann 'gefällt mir' klicken. Viiiielen Dank 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1224691. Geht nur noch heute !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astgabel (1. Oktober 2012)

Erledigt und jetzt ...


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (1. Oktober 2012)

Astgabel schrieb:


> Erledigt und jetzt ...



Kannst hier weitermachen:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/53259


----------



## Astgabel (1. Oktober 2012)

Astrein


----------



## LakeRider (10. November 2012)

zu verkaufen,

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/68423-specialized-demo-8-1-l-mod-2010-neuen-laufradsatz

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/68937-specialized-stumpjumer-fsr-evo-l-2011

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/68947-trek-scratch-7-m-2010


----------



## Tobiwan (10. November 2012)

Servus, 
hier meldet sich mal jemand aus Biberach  Wir waren heute zu zweit am Schiener Berg in Radolfzell und die Jungs dort meinte, dass einige aus Ravensburg auch öfters dort sind. Vielleicht geht ja mal was gemeinsames zusammen...
Was mich allerdings noch viel mehr interessiert: Wie sind denn die Trails am Gehrenberg im Vergleich zu Schiener Berg? 
Wäre nett wenn einer der Wissenden was dazu schreibt.
Gruss
Tobi


----------



## Robsen (4. Januar 2013)

ist hier eigentlich noch was los oder sind alle nur noch bei Facebook?

wie ist denn der aktuelle Zustand der trails? Schnee wird ja keiner mehr Dasein. aber was ist zwecks forstarbeiten? liegt viel Zeugs rum?


----------



## Astgabel (4. Januar 2013)

99% gehen nur noch über gesichtsheft. Chinese ist soweit noch i.o. leimbach war ich schon ewig nicht mehr.


----------



## Robsen (4. Januar 2013)

Top!


----------



## erbchen (30. März 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin nächste Woche in Meersburg.

Hat jemand einen GPS-Track am Gehrenberg zum nachfahren?
Kontakt gerne über PM. Würde mich freuen.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erbchen (1. April 2013)

Hallo

könnt ihr mir sagen wie die Wetterlage am Gehrenberg ist?
Lohnt sich ein besuch mit dem Bike in den nächsten 4 Tagen?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## zoomer (1. April 2013)

Aber ich werd es mir vielleicht ab nächstem Wochenende anschauen


----------



## Astgabel (1. April 2013)

kalt ist es auf jeden fall mal. In Facebook https://www.facebook.com/groups/438979012814274/ 
oder hier https://www.facebook.com/groups/158929764162815/


----------



## Tabletop84 (2. April 2013)

Ich war heut in der Nähe was Essen und da lag noch sehr viel schnee auf dem Berg.


----------



## Galen (5. April 2013)

@Tabletop84

"Suche K9 Adapter und Axiallager für CCDB" 

Evtl kann ich hilfreich sein. 

Gruß, Matthew


----------



## Gryphon (9. Juni 2013)

Vermisst jemand seinen Bike Computer? Hab den heute am Gehrenberg gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nocinoib (12. Juni 2013)

Hi Gehrenbergbiker! 

Ich verkaufe meine Fox Talas 36. Hier die Anzeige:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/184525-fox-talas-36-fit-rlc-160-weisz-tapered-mod-2011

Evtl. klappt ja Selbstbegutachtung und -abholung da jemand aus der Gegend interessiert ist


----------



## domisa (12. Juni 2013)

Ich hab auch noch ein Bergamont Big Air 7.1 abzugeben, top einsteiger bike, bei Interesse bitte bei mir melden, Probefahrt am mountain natürlich auch möglich


----------



## chipmonkey (8. Juli 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
werde ab Mittwoch meine alten Herren in Ravensburg besuchen und meinen Freerider ins Auto packen. Da ich schon lange in Köln lebe, hab ich keine Ahnung wo Enduro/Freeride Trails in der Bodenseeregion zufinden sind. Ich wollte mal eure Gehrenberg-Trails anfahren (falls gestattet). Gibt es ausserdem noch nette Strecken in der Region? Vielleicht hat Jemand von euch Lust Donnerstag / Freitag auf eine Runde?
Beste Grüße,
Chip


----------



## domisa (8. Juli 2013)

nochmal für alle Sonntag 14.7 große Trailbauaktion ab 11 uhr!


----------



## Mecka-Joe (8. Juli 2013)

chipmonkey schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> werde ab Mittwoch meine alten Herren in Ravensburg besuchen und meinen Freerider ins Auto packen. Da ich schon lange in Köln lebe, hab ich keine Ahnung wo Enduro/Freeride Trails in der Bodenseeregion zufinden sind. Ich wollte mal eure Gehrenberg-Trails anfahren (falls gestattet). Gibt es ausserdem noch nette Strecken in der Region? Vielleicht hat Jemand von euch Lust Donnerstag / Freitag auf eine Runde?
> Beste Grüße,
> Chip



DAV-Bike Treff St.Christina bei Ravensburg, 

http://www.dav-ravensburg.info/teams/mountainbike.html

jeden Donnerstag 18:00 Uhr.
2 Leistungsgruppen. Bist herzlich willkommen. Nette Leute

Gruß Joe


----------



## chipmonkey (8. Juli 2013)

Joe, vielen Dank für die Info und für die freundliche Einladung! Wie viele Kilometer fahrt ihr so im Schnitt, bzw. wie lange seit ihr unterwegs? 

Gruß Julian


----------



## Mecka-Joe (8. Juli 2013)

gute 2 Stunden


----------



## goshawk (23. Juli 2013)

domisa schrieb:


> nochmal für alle Sonntag 14.7 große Trailbauaktion ab 11 uhr!



hi jungens,

ich nehm mal an ihr habt die paar kleinigkeiten am chinatrail hingebastelt. bitte seid so nett und nehmt den übrigen holzschrott (paletten, bretterreste) aus dem wald wieder raus - und nein ich bin kein oberlehrer. kann aus eigener erfahrung vom bauen am chinatrail dazu empfehlen.  nicht das sich ein anti-mtb-mensch darüber ärgert und eure arbeit und somit auch teile vom trail zerstört.
eine kleinen wunsch hätte ich noch. im untersten bereich, wurde ja ein gap über den graben gebaut - gut idee. aaaaaaaber diejenigen die den trail auch flott fahren, nur eben nicht alles springen, kann das gap, da neu, zum verhängniss werden, bzw. man muss unötig stark die erde runterbremsen um über die chickenway-brücke zu kommen. eventl. wäre ne lösung möglich bei der beide seiten ihren spass haben.

mfg rené


----------



## domisa (23. Juli 2013)

Hallo, haben wir uns auch gedacht, nur es waren nur Downhiller bei der Trailbauaktion beteiligt und diese springen alle den Bachgap, doch leider war kein xc Fahrer da bzw sie hätten uns fast umgefahren. Da haben wir uns überlegt warum wir denn überhaupt noch die Zeit für eine Chickenway investieren sollen.


----------



## goshawk (24. Juli 2013)

das ist natürlich nicht toll wenn man beim bauen fast umgenietet wird. aus eigener erfahrung kann ich euch empfehlen, einige meter vorher den trail zum teil zu blockieren, z.b. holz, schippe, rucksack... die anderen trailnutzer sind dann vorgewarnt und werden entsprechend langsamer fahren.
wegen dem chickenway: durch die aktuelle version wird eure ganze anfahrt versaut, weil: die die nicht springen werden kurz vorher vollgas runterbremsen. an verschiedenen stellen am chinatrail sieht man ganz gut wie versaut der tail dann ist - besonderst schnell geht es wenn der boden nass ist. ich denke da sind wir uns einig, so eine anfahrt ist absolut untauglich für ein gap. eventl. wäre eine möglichkeit das gap so zugestalten das die "profis" ihn springen können und die "amateure" ihn rollen könnten...

mfg rené


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LGswim16 (28. August 2013)

Hallo, 
wir sind 4 Biker und kommen zur Eurobike  nach Friedrichshafen. 
Vor zwei Jahren waren wir au dort und auch am Gehrenberg, um zu fahren...
Man sieht oft in Videos den Chinesentrail, denn wir aber noch nicht finden konnten :/

Könnte jemand von euch uns netterweise sagen von welcher stadt ,um den Gehrenberg man den Trail erreicht???

Gruß LGswim


----------



## domisa (29. August 2013)

Servus,
gibst am besten mal bei Google Maps ein als Ziel: Markdorf- Leimbach, hinterer birken. Das ist ne Straße die spaltet sich mal, nach links gehts zum Leimbachtrail, da gehts nach so ca. 5 häusern mal links in Wald rein.  Und rechts gehts zum Chinesen da fährst  die Straße der Nase nach hoch, denn kommt mal n bunter bauwagen, da geht ihr in Wald rein.


----------



## LGswim16 (29. August 2013)

domisa schrieb:


> Servus,
> gibst am besten mal bei Google Maps ein als Ziel: Markdorf- Leimbach, hinterer birken. Das ist ne Straße die spaltet sich mal, nach links gehts zum Leimbachtrail, da gehts nach so ca. 5 häusern mal links in Wald rein.  Und rechts gehts zum Chinesen da fährst  die Straße der Nase nach hoch, denn kommt mal n bunter bauwagen, da geht ihr in Wald rein.



Vielen Dank. 
die beschreibung hat mir sehr geholfen


----------



## Astgabel (29. August 2013)

Ihr könnt euch auch auf Facebook bei der Gruppe Gehrenberg Biker umhören.


----------



## Robsen (8. September 2013)

Moin, ich muss hier doch grade was loswerden: sehr gute Arbeit die an den trails gemacht wurde!

War heute mal wieder seit langer Zeit auf den trails und war einfach nur geil. Besonders hat mir dieser âStein trailâ gefallen. Hab mich fast wie in Finale Ligure gefÃ¼hlt.

Danke!!!


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. September 2013)

natoll und jetzt ist wieder alles nass...


----------



## goshawk (15. September 2013)

Robsen schrieb:


> Moin, ich muss hier doch grade was loswerden: sehr gute Arbeit die an den trails gemacht wurde!
> 
> Besonders hat mir dieser Stein trail gefallen. Hab mich fast wie in Finale Ligure gefühlt.
> 
> Danke!!!



Danke auch, war echt eine Schweinearbeit...


----------



## goshawk (25. September 2013)

wenn einer heute nachmittag / abend ein tool von lezyne verloren hat bitte melden. ansonsten danke für das tolle teil.....


----------



## janifabi (12. Februar 2014)

Hallo Gerenberg Bikers,
habe am Samstag [08.02.2014]an den Gerenberg Trails mein schwarzes Samsung Galaxy I9100 SII verlohren.


Falls jemand das Handy finden sollte, wäre ich über eine Nachricht sehr verbunden.

Belohnt wird das ganze natürlich mit einem Finderlohn


im Voraus schon mal danke
Gruß
Eugen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## komajack (12. Februar 2014)

Cool gibt es noch Leute die hier schreiben ?


----------



## Exteci (15. Februar 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/158929764162815/

Schreib es da noch rein. Da ist mehr los als im Forum. Vllt hat es ja schon jmd gefunden.
Good luck!


----------



## Niong (17. März 2014)

moinmoin,

is das hier nun allg. tot und in facebook verlagert  ?
bin für n halbes Jahr in Friedrichshafen und auf der Suche nach n paar Menschen die gern auf den umliegenden Trails unterwegs sind (sofern es noch anderes gibt außer den Gehrenberg )

Bei Interesse einfach melden 

Grüße


----------



## Astgabel (17. März 2014)

Nur noch FB


----------



## martinos (7. April 2014)

Servus,

mit Bezug zu dem Artikel, der in der Gehrenberg-Facebook-Gruppe gepostet wurde:
Falls es Leute gibt, die auf die Touristiker zugehen wollen - schaut euch mal http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aend...en-wuerttemberg.626462/page-155#post-11880157 an und sprecht mit der DIMB!


----------



## Cherry (18. Mai 2014)

Hey,
Ich war heute auf dem Leimbachtrail unterwegs und muss sagen, dass der echt gut zum Fahren ist!
Ich hab die anderen Trails aber nicht gefunden - hat nächste Woche jemand Zeit und Lust, mit mir biken zu gehen und mir ein bisschen die Trails zu zeigen? 
Soll ja super Wetter werden 
Ihr könnt mir einfach schreiben, ich beiße (meistens) nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benn3xt (7. Oktober 2014)

Salli 

aus tiefen inneren herausgegraben den theard 

bin ziemlich neu auf dem Gebiet und am rumschlagen ob mein Bike n FR oder ein DH werden soll... 
kann jemand sagen was sich mehr lohnt? komm aus der nähe von Friedrichshafen/Langenargen


----------



## Astgabel (13. Oktober 2014)

Kommt halt drauf an was du fahren willst.  Lohnen tut sich beides. Die meisten bikeparks sind eher freeriden orientiert. Da dies eher die breite Masse anspricht. Aber es giebt auch immer Dh strecken dort.


----------



## domisa (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich hätte gerade einen Freerider in Markdorf zu verkaufen, kannst ja mal vorbei schauen!


----------



## Jierdan (5. März 2015)

Wie ist denn die Schneelage am gehrenBerg im Wald denn so? Ich überlege, am we runter zu fahren, aber falls da im Wald noch Schnee liegt lohnt sich halt die Anfahrt net unbedingt ; )


----------



## goshawk (5. März 2015)

Schnee ist eigentlich wech, aaaaber es ist alles super schmodrig. Das würde ziemlich den Trails schaden jetzt darauf zu gehen / biken...


----------



## Jierdan (5. März 2015)

Danke, alles klar, dann such ich mir fürs Wochenende ein anders Revier!


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. März 2015)

Ist es jetzt besser?


----------



## MTB-Timmel (14. März 2015)

ich werde heute mal schauen...wenn's noch matschig sein sollte schreib ichs hier rein!

hat jmd iwo werkzeug? dann würde ich etwas pflegen...


----------



## FallobstFN (14. März 2015)

War grad oben, ich fands matschig, viele tiefe Spurrillen...habs dann gelassen.
Beim Einstieg siehts ein Stück weit ganz OK aus, aber unten wird es deutlich schlimmer.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (14. März 2015)

jap...man merkt sofort das absolut niemand mehr was am Trail macht! sehr viele löcher und Matschfurchen in Kurven! echt schade um den Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZerOR3H (17. März 2015)

Servus zusammen,

Gibt’s am Gehrenberg mal ne Trail pflege Aktion?
Würde mich gerne bereit erklären mit zu machen.
Manche Stellen sind echt schon verfahren.

Grüße


----------



## Cherry (6. April 2015)

Weiß jemand, wie der Trail aktuell aussieht?
Würde die Woche wohl mal hinfahren, aber wenns noch zu matschig ist geh ich nicht, will den Trail ja nicht kaputt fahren... 
Ich vermute mal, da brauchts noch ne Weile Sonne? 

@FallobstFN 
Warst du nochmal?


----------



## goshawk (7. April 2015)

Am Samstag hat es den ganzen Tag geregnet...


----------



## Cherry (7. April 2015)

Danke, habs mir schon fast gedacht.  
Wird wohl noch dauern, vllt. schau ich in ein - zwei Wochen mal vorbei, vorausgesetzt, es bleibt bis dahin schön....


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. April 2015)

Und nun? Weiß jemand ob es etwas abgetrocknet ist?


----------



## Rollo93 (30. August 2015)

Hat jemand Lust mit mir diese Woche zu fahren? Bin heute gefahren und die Bedingungen waren gut


----------



## Cherry (30. August 2015)

Ich könnte mitkommen, hab ab Dienstag frei 
Bin allerdings länger nicht mehr gefahren weil ich krank war, fang grad wieder an, Kondition also noch nicht sooo der Wahnsinn  
Was fährst du für ein Rad? Kommst du aus der Gegend?


----------



## Rollo93 (31. August 2015)

Cool! Ich komme aus Efrizweiler und fahr ein Canyon Strive. Ich kann die ganze Woche, bin flexibel.


----------



## Don_Patata (1. September 2015)

Falls ich auf die Schnelle nichts anderes mehr finden sollte werde ich nächste Woche auch des öfteren am Gehrenberg sein.
Aber eigentlich ist ein Fahrtechnik Training und Bike Urlaub geplant, nur ob das so kurzfristig was wird ist eher unwahrscheinlich. 

Achja bin aus FN, hab ein 145 mm Allmountain und würde mich eher als Anfänger mit etwas Erfahrung einstufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rollo93 (1. September 2015)

Ich war heute oben, dann hats aber angefangen zu regnen .. Es gab paar Matschlöcher


----------



## Cherry (1. September 2015)

Don_Patata schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich ist ein Fahrtechnik Training und Bike Urlaub geplant, nur ob das so kurzfristig was wird ist eher unwahrscheinlich.



Ich wollt auch diese Woche ins Allgäu, aber wenns schon beim losfahren regnet machts mir keinen Spaß


----------



## Cherry (1. September 2015)

Schätze mal, wenn das so weiterregnet werden da noch ein paar mehr kommen. Da oben ists eh immer lehmig-klebrig aber wenns geregnet hat, ganz besonders  
Morgen und Do bin ich nun doch nicht da, wenn am Freitag gutes Wetter (kein Regen) ist, könnten wir da gehen. Sonntag sollte auch gehen, allerdings bei mir erst ab 14:30  
Nettes Radl  
Wie bist du denn fahrtechnisch so drauf? 
Ich komm überall runter, bin auch ab und an im Bikepark, saß allerdings ewig nicht mehr aufm Mountainbike


----------



## Rollo93 (3. September 2015)

Freitag ist gut! Sonntag kann ich leider nicht. 
Ich würd mich noch als Anfänger bezeichnen, aber komm eig überall runter und war auch schon im bikepark. Will aber die Erwartungen nicht zu hoch schrauben


----------



## Don_Patata (7. September 2015)

Ist diese Woche jemand am Gehrenberg unterwegs?
Wetter soll ja trocken bleiben und Urlaub hätte ich auch noch... 
Nur eben keine Lust alleine rumzugurken.


----------



## Born2Fly (12. September 2015)

Bin heute am Schienerberg, würde aber nächste Woche mal wieder richtung Gehrenberg. Habe dort beim letzten mal nichts schönes gefunden, würde mich also gern jemandem anschließen. Am liebsten wenig technische flowtrails die mit dem hardtail machbar sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kinimod89 (29. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen, wohn auch seit einiger Zeit in Markdorf und finde die Trails im GB total geil! Wenn da mal wieder eine Restaurierungsaktion stattfindet würde ich gerne helfen...


----------



## Tribalster (25. Februar 2016)

Hey hey ich hab seid letztem Jahr mein Mountainbike und hab blöderweise im Winter jetzt gemerkt das downhill der Hammer ist :-D
Dummerweise komm ich aus fischbach und hier is ja nichts. Ich hab hier mal durchgeguckt und Videos vom gehrenberg und leimbach trail gesehen. 
Ich fahr morgen (26.02) mal hoch und guck mir des mal an. 
Ich hab auch öfter gelesen das der trail ziemlich fertig sein soll und wenn jemand bock hat und weiß wie es geht würde ich gern etwas daran basteln und wiederherstellen. 
Ich fänds mega geil wenn noch jemand Lust hätte daran zu arbeiten und es wieder aufregend zu machen 

Man muss nicht immer wegfahren um gute trails zu fahren. Ausbauen und genießen sag ich da mal :-D


----------



## Mecka-Joe (25. Februar 2016)

Viel Spass bei der Matsch-Tour nach dem es heute geschneit hatte.


----------



## Don_Patata (25. Februar 2016)

Ich war dieses Jahr auch schon paar mal auf dem Gehrenberg aber die Trails kannst größtenteils noch vergessen. Da muß es erst wieder wärmer und trockener werden bevor man da wieder Spaß haben kann. Ist ja selbst im Sommer manchmal noch recht feucht da oben 
Und bevor die Forstarbeiten nicht fertig sind macht es glaub eh wenig Sinn da was zu machen, liegt ja noch massig Holz in der Gegend rum.


----------



## Tabletop84 (25. Februar 2016)

wobei seit letztem Sommer die längste Trockenperiode seit ich denken kann anliegt. Wobei das am Gehrenberg nicht sooo viel jetzt bringt aber im Sommer war es dort schon verdammt trocken.


----------



## Tribalster (26. Februar 2016)

Ich guck mir des mal an wie des heute da so aussieht und was man da eventuell machen kann das es wieder so aussieht wie es aussehen soll. 

Ich mein viele vom See oder hier aus der Umgebung gehen scheinbar zu den trails. Da könnte man ja bisschen was machen wenn ihr bock habt?


----------



## Cherry (26. Februar 2016)

Da könnte man tatsächlich was machen, Auto kann ich ab April bereitstellen. (Darf man mit dem überhaupt in den Wald rein? Glaub nicht  ) 
Was mir aufgefallen ist, die letzte Zeit ist ein zuwenig an Bodenmaterial, sprich Fahrrillen, dass es kracht.


----------



## Tabletop84 (26. Februar 2016)

Ich bin meistens in Berlin aber fragt mal den user @goshawk bevor ihr was macht. Der weiß glaub ob und wie man was bauen soll..


----------



## Tobiwan (27. Februar 2016)

@Tribalster : Geh lieber mit uns in BC biken. Schau mal bei Fatzebook unter MTB in Biberach. Wenn´s Wetter gut ist, gibts dann wieder mal Gehrenberg


----------



## Tribalster (27. Februar 2016)

Okay hört sich echt mega an. Wann geht ihr den nach BC? Hab dummerweise kein Auto :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tribalster (27. Februar 2016)

Aber ich hab Grad mal reingeguckt. Is des bei den gegenbeheiten momentan den da Möglich ordentlich zu fahren?


----------



## Don_Patata (27. Februar 2016)

Also Gehrenberg sieht grad nicht so einladend aus. Ich war heute mal oben aber nur um km und hm abzuspulen... 




So sah es heute Mittag oben an der Gipfelhütte aus 

PS.: In Weingarten oben in der Nähe vom Freibad gibt es auch paar schöne Trails. Kickach, Briach usw. oder eben der Flowtrail. Aber ohne Auto ist es auch dahin etwas weit bei dem Wetter


----------



## Tribalster (27. Februar 2016)

Ja meine einzige Möglichkeit ist momentan der gehrenberg. Und mit dem 29" MTB sieht's auch im Zug ziemlich übel aus. Ich hätte schon mal lust auf ein richtigen Trail aber die Möglichkeiten sind ziemlich begrenzt :-/


----------



## Tabletop84 (28. Februar 2016)

Kickach ist halt eher flach und langgezogen. Flowtrail find ich nicht so spannend. Viel zu kurz

Gehrenberg macht schon lauen wenn es halbwegs trocken ist...

Am Ostrand vom Deggenhausertal gibt es auch einen netten Trail vom Höchsten runter oder Heiligenberg Schwedenschanze, Haldenhof Überlingen. Aber tja wusste gar nicht dass diesen Winter überhaupt irgendwo Schnee liegt...


----------



## Mecka-Joe (28. Februar 2016)

" Am Ostrand vom Deggenhausertal gibt es auch einen netten Trail vom Höchsten runter "

	 Kannst da da mal nähere Angaben machen. Der Trail ist mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## Tabletop84 (28. Februar 2016)

Muss dazu sagen dass ich den noch nicht gefahren sondern nur mit dem Hund gelaufen bin. Ist jetzt auch nichts weltbewegendes aber vor allem die Aussicht ist toll und sicher nett auf eine Tour einzubauen.

Vom Höchsten-Restraurant aus fährt man an dem an dem Cafe vorbei zu dieser Berhinderteneinrichtung ab da gehts mit Gegenanstiegen los. Zwischen Lichtenegg und Rickertsreute verläuft der spaßige Teil dan leicht abfallen entlang des Traufs des Tals.


----------



## Mecka-Joe (29. Februar 2016)

Jetzt weiss ich welchen du meinst. Den bin ich schon in beiden Richtungen gefahren.
Netter Trail.
Habe ich mal mit dem HW7 Wanderweg (geiler Trail) von Betenbrunn ins Degenhausertal kombiniert.



Gruß Joe


----------



## Perlenkette (16. März 2016)

@Mecka-Joe , welcher Ort ist das denn am linken Rand der Karte? 

Ist das an diesem riesigen (Touri-) Obsthof?


----------



## Mecka-Joe (16. März 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> @Mecka-Joe , welcher Ort ist das denn am linken Rand der Karte?
> 
> Ist das an diesem riesigen (Touri-) Obsthof?





 

Ich hoffe, das hilft dir weiter.

Gruß Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (16. März 2016)

Super, danke Dir!


----------



## Twenty9er (23. März 2016)

Am Leimbachtrail ist derzeit der obere Einstieg nach den Holzerntearbeiten nicht mehr zu finden


----------



## Jierdan (3. April 2016)

Hab heut paar Jungs mit ausgewachsenen Downhillern am Berg gesehen. Jemand von euch? Tretet ihr das rauf? Ich mein, ein Enduro geht bergauf ja noch halbwegs, aber so ein Aurum hängt die 250hm zum Traileinsteig dann doch etwas am Bein, oder?


----------



## Tabletop84 (4. April 2016)

ich wars nicht aber Downhiller hab ich nur mal mitgenommen um die Stravazeit zu vergleichen. Hat aber gerade mal 2sec Unterschied gemacht mit den Tretstücken aber auch kein Wunder...


----------



## Asko2709 (29. April 2016)

Meint ihr das Wetter hält am WE? Darf nur nicht regnen, dann bin ich dort.


----------



## andajong (31. August 2016)

Servus Leute!
hab vor Kurzem von dem Trail gehört und würde auch mal vorbei schneiden. wär cool wenn von euch auch jemand da wär. Man kann ja mal n Termin ausmachen!
LG Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cherry (31. August 2016)

Denke schon, dass das Wetter hält. Allerdings war ich die Tage oben und es war nass wie eh und je. Also ganz normal am Gehrenberg halt


----------



## Asko2709 (11. September 2016)

Hay Andi, ich würde evtl diese Woche Sonntag hin. 
Am Samstag davor ist die Illmensee MTB-Challenge.
Nur wenn mich die 15 Km arg "mitnehmen" wird am Sonntag vllt nix ^^
Gruß Asko


----------



## martinos (12. September 2016)

... die 15 Kilometer sind nicht das Problem. Das Problem entsteht im Ziel, wenn das Hefeweizen in Reichweite kommt. Wir sehen uns Samstag!


----------



## MTB-Timmel (21. Oktober 2016)

ist jemand morgen am Berg ?


----------



## Jierdan (21. Oktober 2016)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> ist jemand morgen am Berg ?


Vllt ich mit Anhang, falls ich meinen 16kg Bock hochgetreten kriege^^ Sind den die trailsverhältnisse in Ordung?

Gesendet von meinem Z500 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LuttiX (22. Oktober 2016)

Fahr heute vlt. auch mal wieder hoch ;-)


----------



## Jierdan (24. Oktober 2016)

Nehmt Matschreifen mit. Ich hab etliche Stürze gesehen ; )

Gesendet von meinem Z500 mit Tapatalk


----------



## frechehex (27. Oktober 2016)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Vllt ich mit Anhang, falls ich meinen 16kg Bock hochgetreten kriege^^ Sind den die trailsverhältnisse in Ordung?
> 
> gibt´s noch kein Shuttle am Gehrenberg?


----------



## Don_Patata (30. Oktober 2016)

Shuttle war geil... 
Aber mir würde ein "legaler Trail" oder auch mehrere schon völlig ausreichen!


----------



## Gamingfreak (1. Dezember 2016)

Moin,

ist am Wochenende (egal ob Sa oder So) jemand im Bereich um den Gehrenberg unterwegs oder hat Lust eine kleine Runde zu biken? Ich bin erst seit kurzem in der Gegend und suche daher jemanden der sich auskennt und mir vielleicht den ein oder anderen guten Trail zeigen kann.

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goshawk (2. Dezember 2016)

Hi, bin am Samstagnachmittag unterwegs. Trails im Umland oder am Berg. Mal schauen. Wenn einer mit will bitte melden. Bedingt durch Family bin ich aber mit dem Zeitspektrum nicht noch flexibel.


----------



## Gamingfreak (2. Dezember 2016)

Dem würde ich mich gerne anschließen! Wann und wo könnten wir uns da treffen? Da ich mich nicht sonderlich gut auskenne, wäre wohl irgendwo in Markdorf oder einer Ortschaft sinnvoll, wo ich bestenfalls noch mein Auto abstellen kann


----------



## goshawk (2. Dezember 2016)

Genaue Zeit plus Treffpunkt kann ich erst Morgen so gegen 11.00 / 12.00 bekannt geben. Ca. auf 14.15 / 14.30 in Markdorf.


----------



## Gamingfreak (2. Dezember 2016)

Alles klar! Klingt gut soweit.


----------



## goshawk (3. Dezember 2016)

Hi, also auf 14.30 Uhr am Ende des Paradies Weg am Rande von Markdorf. Hier ist ein kl. Parkplatz. Von dort geht es in den Berg.


----------



## Gamingfreak (3. Dezember 2016)

Hey, wird gemacht! Also man sieht sich dort


----------



## Trueffelschwein (30. Dezember 2016)

Moin! Ich bin ab und zu am Gehrenberg und würde mich freuen Mal mit jemandem eine kleine Runde zu drehen! Hat wer Lust zb. an Neujahr ne Katerrunde zu starten?


----------



## goshawk (30. Dezember 2016)

Bin morgen Nachmittag unterwegs...


----------



## Gamingfreak (10. Februar 2017)

Hi, hat dieses Wochenende jemand Bock eine kleine entspannte Runde am Gehrenberg zu drehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## domisa (10. Februar 2017)

[]


----------



## goshawk (10. Februar 2017)

Gerne, aber leider ist das We. schon voll. Eventl. nächstes Wochenende.


----------



## Gamingfreak (10. Februar 2017)

Joar, mal sehen wie das passt ;-)


----------



## Gamingfreak (17. Februar 2017)

Hey zusammen, wie siehts dieses Wochenende mit einer Runde am Gehrenberg aus?


----------



## Jobo21 (25. März 2017)

Hi.
Wie schauts zur Zeit am Gehrenberg aus?
Gut fahrbar oder Matschepampe?
Gruß franky


----------



## Don_Patata (25. März 2017)

Jobo21 schrieb:


> Hi.
> Wie schauts zur Zeit am Gehrenberg aus?
> Gut fahrbar oder Matschepampe?
> Gruß franky


Letztes Wochenende war es eigentlich prima aber durch den Regen die Woche wird es noch etwas pampig sein. Aber im laufe der Woche wird es bestimmt wieder gut, soll ja trocken bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf321 (10. Juni 2019)

Fährt da noch jemand? 
Der untere Teil des chinatrail ist wegen Forstarbeiten gerade gesperrt.


----------



## goshawk (10. Juni 2019)

Da wird ständig gefahren.
Diese Arbeiten müssen auch gemacht werden. Über den Zeitpunkt kann man sich streiten.


----------



## ralf321 (16. Juni 2019)

Ah weil nix los war. Gestern schon mehr,  haben aber gut was abgeholzt da unten.


----------



## ralf321 (25. September 2019)

Gehrenberg: Mountainbiker-Trail soll legalisiert werden

https://www.schwaebische.de/landkre...l-soll-legalisiert-werden-_arid,11117118.html


----------



## Pepe2012 (8. Oktober 2019)

Hi Biker, heute Nachmittag wurden von zwei megawiederlichen Arschlöchern einige Sprünge in Stücke geschlagen. Sie behaupteten der Wald gehöre deren Onkel. Und das im beisein von den fleissigen Trailbuilderkids. Unter deutlicher Androhung von Schlägen wurden alle aus dem Wald gejagt.
Passt beim fahren auf. Nicht dass jetzt dort jemand auf die Fresse fliegt. Es war im Chinatrail Teil 2 nach dem Schotterweg.


----------



## Jierdan (23. Dezember 2019)

Sooo... über Neujahr bin ich mal wieder in der Gegend und schwanke noch, ob ich das Enduro mitnehme... Wie siehts denn aktuell aus am Berg? Ich nehme an, aktuell würde man die Trails durchs fahren stark in Mitleidenschaft ziehen, oder ists am See aktuell weniger nass als bei mir in der Stuttgarter Region?


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. Dezember 2019)

War seit dem Sommer nicht mehr da, aber 20km nordlich hats heute geregnet und der Boden ist ziemlich matschig...


----------



## knuuth (24. Dezember 2019)

Da es eigentlich seit Freitagabend hier ständig regnet, denke ich, sieht es eher schlecht aus. War aber selbst die Tage nicht vor Ort.


----------



## Davedrift (27. Dezember 2019)

Leider überall richtig matschig. Auch auf diversen Kieswegen, da die Waldarbeiter richtig in Fahrt waren.


----------



## ralf321 (30. Juli 2020)

Nachdem der Anstrurm sich gelegt hat und es wieder normal geworden ist am Berg. Mal die Frage zu den Neuerungen. Nicht zur Getränke & Service Station, Danke.  
Gibt es da einen Plan zu dem "legalen" Trail? Man hört, je nachdem wehn man Fragt, verschiedenes. "Trail ist fertig", "da kommt noch was", "fortsetzung ganz unten", aber keiner weis irgend etwas genaues. Gibt es einen Plan? Wer organisiert das Ganze denn? Sind Locals eingebunden beim Bau? Oder wird da einfach irgendwas gemacht?
Ich findes übrigens gut was bis jetzt gemacht wurde. Noch nicht perfekt aber hat Potenzial.

Nebenbei ein Trail Status. Im Leimbach liegt gut Holz von den anhalten Fällarbeiten drin und der kurze Trail vom Stein oben wurde "zerstört". (Stand vor 2-3 Tagen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuuth (30. Juli 2020)

Das hier habe ich eben 'nebenan' entdeckt: https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=3461951617151247&set=gm.3172261422829619


----------



## ralf321 (30. Juli 2020)

Danke die Schilder habe ich heute auc/ gesehen. Trail wurde komplett beschildert. 

Im leimbach ist das große Holz raus. Kleinzeugs muss man noch rweiter ausräumen dann ist er wieder durchgängig fahrbar.


----------



## Simon Katsch (1. August 2020)

sind die Trails denn schon immer legal? oder Geduldet oder oder oder?
Liest sich so aufm Schild als wenn die Kooperation mit der Stadt Markdorf und dem Albverein recht neu sei.


----------



## ralf321 (21. September 2020)

*Neues Paradies für Mountainbiker: Der legale „Gehro-Trail“ bei Markdorf-Leimbach ist offiziell freigegeben*

https://www.suedkurier.de/region/bo...-ist-offiziell-freigegeben;art372484,10618418


----------



## Simon Katsch (21. September 2020)

Schon echt cool und vorbildlich was da in Markdorf legalisiert und organisiert wurde??
Respekt, hoffe dass das in KN auch so wird ✊?


----------



## frittenullnull (21. September 2020)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> Schon echt cool und vorbildlich was da in Markdorf legalisiert und organisiert wurde??
> Respekt, hoffe dass das in KN auch so wird ✊?


Dazu müssen sie in kn zuerst mal den Berg aufschütten ?


----------



## Bene2405 (21. September 2020)

Ich komm mit Eimer und Schaufel


----------



## Simon Katsch (21. September 2020)

Ich würde Bier bereitstellen....zumindest ein paar ?


----------



## ralf321 (13. April 2021)

Konfliktträchtige Begegnungen im Wald: So wird der neue Gehro-Trail am Gehrenberg genutzt​ leider paywall
https://www.suedkurier.de/region/bo...rail-am-gehrenberg-genutzt;art372484,10782563


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluestar22 (13. April 2021)

ralf321 schrieb:


> Konfliktträchtige Begegnungen im Wald: So wird der neue Gehro-Trail am Gehrenberg genutzt
> leider paywall
> https://www.suedkurier.de/region/bo...rail-am-gehrenberg-genutzt;art372484,10782563



ohne SK online-Abo leider nicht lesbar ...


----------



## Davedrift (14. April 2021)

Also ich wohne da in der Nähe und gehe da oft und noch gerne Biken. Auch wurde ich an Ostern von den Anwohnern und dem Waldpächter abgefangen. Wir hatten miteinander ganz normal geredet. Ihre Einwände, unsere Sichtweise.
Ich wohne zB auch in der Nähe von einem Fußballplatz. Da ist, natürlich jetzt nicht, auch reges Treiben. Mo. - Fr. Training von allen Kadern, Sa. - So., natürlich jetzt auch grad nicht, die Spiele. Da fahren auch die ganzen Kids ihre 3s am Haus vorbei. Meine Kids spielen auch oft in dieser Straße. Am WE oder abends ist es da auch öfters laut. Ähnliche Sporteinrichtungen gibt es oft. Mit gleichem Durchgangs-Verkehr.
Mag ich Fußball? Nein! Finde ich es gut, dass es sowas für die Kids und alle anderen gibt? Natürlich ja! 
Würde ich mich da auch beschweren würden mir alle, auch auf der Stadt, den Vogel zeigen. Nicht aber bei den armen Anwohnern in Laimbach. 
Das Verteufeln von MTBlern geht mir langsam echt auf den Sack. Wir machen Waldboden kaputt... hat jemand mal geschaut, wenn aus dem Wald die Schweren Maschinen eine Schneise schlagen? Die geht da nicht mehr weg. Was machen die Maschinen für Lärm? Macht das den armen Tieren nichts? Vermutlich nicht. Nur die bösen, bösen MTBler mit ihrem surrenden Freilauf. Wie geht der Jäger an sein Revier? Zu Fuß? Viel zu weit mit seinem Geraffel. Also sicher mit dem Auto. Verscheucht der nix? Nein, aber die MTBler.
Laimbach wird halt auch größer, viele neue Wohnungen, neue Familien, neue Biker. Äh Biker, wollen wir nicht.


----------



## Davedrift (14. April 2021)

Da fällt mir grad noch was ein. Letztes Jahr habe ich morgens am Laimbach-Trail unten vor der Brücke einen Schafsbock, gefangen mit Hörnern und Hals in einem Seilzaun, ca. 45min lang befreit. Der hätte es wohl nicht mehr lange gemacht. Da wollte kein Anwohner oder Wanderer was von wissen. 
Ach ja, diese verfluchten MTBler....


----------

